# Compliment the person above you



## eraseme

delete


----------



## papaSmurf

Oh man, you beat me to the punch on this thread! I was going to start almost the exact same topic, but you probably said it better anyways. Good idea!


----------



## eraseme

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, you beat me to the punch on this thread! I was going to start almost the exact same topic, but you probably said it better anyways. Good idea!


I'm really glad I wasn't the only one thinking about doing this. 

papaSmurf, I really enjoy reading your threads and replies because they're very intelligent.


----------



## shadowmask

I think people may be afraid of not getting complimented.

Breakfast0fChampions, I think you have a terrific sense of humor and I know whenever I see one of your posts it'll either make me feel better or resonate with me on a personal level. Also, you're a girl. And girls are awesome.


----------



## Steve123

Damn shadowmask bro, I don't know anything about you, but your av is badass, hard to the bone, cool to the core, so on and so forth. 

How was that?


----------



## papaSmurf

I don't know that we've really crossed paths that often Shadowmask, but you seem really friendly and helpful in all your posts!

Also, you have incredibly awesome taste in adorable otter pictures. So cute!

Edit: Crap, I guess Shadowmask will just have to get double compliments 

Steve123! Glad that there is someone else here on the forums who has messy handwriting (mine is very, very small, and legible to me and no one else) and an abundant hatred for chocolate oranges. We should team up.


----------



## rawrguy

I like your screen name and avatar =)


----------



## joeysoc03

i'm also trying to survive college. but that's more like relating than complimenting. so i don't know. you're awesome for joining this site? sure let's go with that.


----------



## Franky

joeysoc03, good on you for surviving college...i like that you are putting yourself out there and trying to beat SA. Also, if your first name is really Joey, then that is a really awesome name!


----------



## eraseme

Franky, you have good taste in Rocky movies. Rocky I and Rocky IV are my favorites out of the series, too.


----------



## Sabriella

You seem like a very humble and thoughtful person (yes, we haven't actually come across each other, but anyway). And you can even tell people you've reported them without sounding like a b***h.


----------



## Neptunus

I can totally relate to your "status." I should change mine to "procrastinator extraordinaire." Heh, probably doesn't permit that many letters though. :lol We shall see! 

Lovely username, too!


----------



## mrmaticus

That has to be my favourite avatar I've seen on here yet! very cool. Also, those are nice quotes for your signature.


----------



## Keith

You look like a pretty chill guy to hang out with edit :you changed your avatar its a cool one though I like it!


----------



## retropat

You have great taste in literature. Agatha Christie and Arthur Conan Doyle are two of my favorite authors.


----------



## endtroducing

retropat, looking at your profile you seem like an open-minded person. You seem well read, and have good (and diverse!) taste in music and movies


----------



## christ~in~me

Very cute default!


----------



## rawrguy

You're really pretty


----------



## Sabriella

You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

Sabriella said:


> You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


You list "The Secret Garden" as one of your favorite movies, which is irrefutably amazing. I thought no one else liked it!


----------



## christ~in~me

you seem to be a Go-Getter and thats awesome


----------



## Catching Fire

I can imagine following your religion while wanting to be accepted because of SA must be very tough.But its great you do what you believe and don't compromise. It takes courage to do that.


----------



## Dying note

^ I really love that you mentioned your music choice ranges anything from "pop to death metal". Variety in music is a great thing.


----------



## namastecadet

your my same age, a girl, your introverted & you like alternative music. that makes you an awesome person in my book!!! :banana


----------



## Rayacle

[deleted]


----------



## Miss Meggie

You said in your profile that you don't smoke or drink. That's pretty cool. I don't either- it's always nice to find someone else who doesn't.


----------



## papaSmurf

You're a culinary student and list One Hundred Years of Solitude as a favorite book! Tremendous.


----------



## Efsee

you like the metamorphosis which is awesome, and your hobbies sound very interesting and fun


----------



## shadowmask

^You have one of the cutest avatars ever.


----------



## Dying note

^ Your profile picture is crazy cool (I never use that expression..lol). It's creepy and a little dark, I just love it...and I really like the music choices you shared in your list. You're very interesting...


----------



## Miss Meggie

You taught yourself how to play the piano and like to write your own songs. That's really cool- I've always been very musical myself!


----------



## Catching Fire

Your a line cook which from what I've heard is a tough job especially if you have SA. So good for you not letting your disability stop you from cooking.


----------



## Sabriella

You like Bob Marley, which must mean you're a pretty cool person :b


----------



## supersoshychick

i'm 19 too, you have a nice screen name almost the same name as my real name  

happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Catching Fire

You like Recess which was easiely the best Disney TV show when I was a kid so your awesome nuff said


----------



## Steve123

Catching Fire said:


> You like Recess which was easiely the best Disney TV show when I was a kid so your awesome nuff said


I notice you have a Bob Marley quote in your sig. So I assume that you're a fan, in which case, you have great taste in music


----------



## Alys

you were brave enough to post your picture and you have a cool avatar.


----------



## christ~in~me

you love god and have awesome taste in music. I like you!


----------



## Neptunus

You are very kind.


----------



## scintilla

You seem like a very talented/creative person. I saw the pictures of the Parakeet earrings you made and thought they were really cute


----------



## papaSmurf

I think your avatar is neat! I'm also thinking that your taste in old children's movies is pretty swell. The Neverending Story is fantastic!


----------



## mind_games

papaSmurf said:


> I am usually the only one skipping in photos ... it's my primary mode of transportation...


I thought the above statement was kinda indicative of smurf's jovial attitude to life. He's a cool guy


----------



## AussiePea

Probs one of the funniest guys on here, always good for a laugh!


----------



## christ~in~me

you seem like a really nice guy and have great taste in music


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are very beautiful, you have amazing eyes.


----------



## Prakas

^^ Down to earth person, doesn't judge others.


----------



## Sabriella

You have a beautiful dog, and you clearly love him/her. I like people who are friendly to animals


----------



## Miss Meggie

You like Harry Potter, Simon & Garfunkel, and David Bowie.
Enough said...


----------



## polardude18

^^ You mention liking the Jonas Brothers on your profile.
I respect the courage you have to admit that.


----------



## shadowmask

You've been able to live in Tennessee without going mad or succumbing to utter despair. What's your secret?


----------



## Akira90125

^^ has a good sense of humor!


----------



## daisycakes

^ You sound like a really interesting guy. You strike me as someone who would be easy to talk to.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I like your photography, and you have an awesome cat.


----------



## papaSmurf

You probably have my favorite name on the entire forum! I don't know what it means, but I love it.


----------



## christ~in~me

cute avatar


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Perrrdy blonde hair.


----------



## Miss Meggie

You obviously like "The Departed."
Good choice in movies, I'd say!


----------



## Sabriella

You like the movie version of _The Secret Garden_! :yes Lovely choice you have made in listing it as one of your favourites.


----------



## Steve123

Anyone who can listen to Nirvana, wutang, massive attack, rolling stones and Mozart is a cool cat in my books. That kind of variety shows open mindedness.


----------



## fictionz

In a way I think people could be afraid that they are not getting complimented or they'll hear something others say about them that they don't like much about themselves.

but in any case! I hope I won't say things that people do not like so please forgive me if I do so, it is unintentional. 

Keith, it's great for you to put up your real picture. I admire that  since I am always afraid of putting one of my own!


----------



## papaSmurf

Even though I don't really like PB and J (PB and Honey is tastier!), I can't help but smile a little bit every time I notice your avatar.


----------



## rachelynn

papaSmurf: I think you got pretty far with NaNoWriMo, I thought I saw that you wrote over 30,000 words, which is good


----------



## djr86

Based on your profile, you seem to be a christian, I have always admired ppl of faith.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You like Katy Perry, you have very good taste.


----------



## christ~in~me

you should be a male model!


----------



## Miss Meggie

You said that one of your hobbies is cooking. I love people that cook! (from a family of chefs and am currently in culinary school)


----------



## Elles Bells

Someone may have already mentioned this but I love your signature, Miss Meggie! (And, of course, the Harry Potter series in general)


----------



## dmb21

Elles Bells I just read your profile and i love art too...painting mostly, Van Gogh is my favorite I have his work all over my room. Congrats on being in grad school that is my goal to get there! Trust me I know the struggles about being in school with social anxiety so I consider that a huge accomplishment.


----------



## christ~in~me

you love bob marley and i love bob marley...lets be friends:squeeze


----------



## dmb21

We're jamming, jamming
And I hope you like jamming too


----------



## tutliputli

You have good taste in music, and I love your avatar and profile picture.


----------



## odd_one_out

Among the most sane, kind, and intelligent people I have encountered.


----------



## Wehttam

You have the most amazing artistic talent I've seen in a long time, I love your drawings and paintings! =)


----------



## Miss Meggie

You seem like you have a really good sense of humour. 
The way you wrote you're "About Me" is really funny!


----------



## christ~in~me

you seem very artistic!


----------



## Dying note

^ You like to sing and write too? Fantastic


----------



## AussiePea

^^ write interesting blog entries!


----------



## far310

Sweet quote, ima gonna save it.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have amazing workout habbits, your log is impressive. ^^


----------



## Sugababie4

Likes a lot of the same movies I do! I also love that signature.


----------



## Sabriella

I like the way you've decorated your profile! It made me feel all calm and happy just looking at it. Maybe I should decorate mine...


----------



## polardude18

^^ It's cool you live in Australia, I wish I lived there.
Your picture is also pretty cute. You have nice lips.


----------



## Prakas

^ You seem like one of those "cool" people to hang with. I don't know much about you, but after reading up on your profile, you seem like your very easy going, and your a fan of Three Days Grace. You got style . Wish more people were like you.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

^^ You seem pretty nice to talk to yourself, very friendly. And that's a nice avatar.


----------



## rcapo89

I like your username. :yes


----------



## Wehttam

could I compliment you on having a good looking sister? lol j/k, great movie, book tastes, lack of country music interest + kudos on playing soccer and being a philosophy enthusiast =)


----------



## papaSmurf

You mentioned you like climbing trees in your profile! Far too few adults will admit to this.


----------



## Kelly065

^ "history-spanish double major" very impressive.


----------



## jook

How lucky to live in Asheville, NC! heard it was a pretty neat place.


----------



## Keith

You wrote an incredible article on social anxiety!


----------



## Miss Meggie

You like Agatha Christie and Sherlock Holmes!
Two of my very favourite authors...

That, in my book, makes you awesome!


----------



## jook

Based on your profile I'd say you were a classy lady with a wide array of interests in books, movies and music.


----------



## Prakas

^ Seems like a very intelligent person that likes to read and write.


----------



## polardude18

^^ I keep seeing you on this board, lol. 
Mario is a really awesome name. ^^


----------



## whiteWhale

^ You took an awesome pictures of the Golden Gate Bridge from an angle I've never seen before.


----------



## Sabriella

You like Portishead and Girl, Interrupted. Good taste :yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ You like the second best animated film of the year!  (Mary & Max)


----------



## mrbojangles

^ aparrently is a fan of the movie ghost world.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Is also apparently a fan of Ghost World. Has my second favorite name on the site (it makes me giggle every time!). What's more, the above poster's location bar references one of the best SNL sketches of all time!


----------



## christ~in~me

your avatars teeth are so perfectly straight


----------



## fictionz

I love people putting a smiley in their posts! An encouraging smiley


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have good taste in movies, '500 Days Of Summer' and 'Little Miss Sunshine' were both great.


----------



## laura024

^Likes good music


----------



## whiteWhale

^Has nice hair


----------



## thewall

^
great taste in movies


----------



## christ~in~me

very pretty!


----------



## lastofthekews

You are one of the people who really stand out to me on these forums. You seem like a really nice person


----------



## odd_one_out

I think the above comment applies to you as well LOTK! I like your new avatar.


----------



## lastofthekews

It also definitely applies to you, you've always had good things to say to me, and have really helped me at times i've been at a low. Also you are a very talented artist


----------



## epril

^you're very nice..because you didn't laugh at me when I didn't know what your previous avatar was..and you explained it with kindness, patience, and humor!


----------



## lastofthekews

thanks epril 

You've got a really nice name, and i'm loving your avatar


----------



## fictionz

looking at your avatar makes me feel good actually! like spreading your smile to the world


----------



## JFmtl

^has a very positive-minded signature and avatar, and we never have enough positive stuff on this site


----------



## leonardess

your french is well, really french, and I love everything french! *I* want to be french.


----------



## lastofthekews

-


----------



## Shiftless Body

You love Moz/Smiths and Radiohead! I think I love you


----------



## Black_Widow

Imo has great taste in movies - seeing as Lord of the Rings, Pulp Fiction, Goodfellas and two of the Python movies are on their list of favourites!


----------



## Prakas

I think you have a very good variety of hobbies and good taste in movies as well. Halloween will always be a favorite . I have not seen the new Batman yet, but I want too. 

By looking at your hobbies, movies, etc. It looks like you enjoy life and make as much out of it as possible which is wounderful!


----------



## lastofthekews

Love your avatar, and your status.


----------



## stars

Very nice smile and you like fight club that's awesome  
Let's see someone try to find something about me to compliment  I've not written any info about myself haha..


----------



## epril

I like your wonderfully simplistic and pure, yet profound and mysterious avatar name!


----------



## Prakas

Well jeeze...I've banned you countless times, now I have to compliment you. herm...This will be hard...

You have a great personality and I get a kick out of chatting with you. You foster cats which is wounderful. You're doing a great deed and helping the helpless so to speak.

Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## lastofthekews

Contributed in making me very happy yesterday, thanks man!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Whenever i see your posts they are always interesting to read. You have a good head between your shoulders and a sense of humor to go with it.


----------



## Dying note

You have a really pretty name  Your signature quote is amazing--and the fact that you love House is very cool to me (I love that show very much).


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your drawings are totally beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## lastofthekews

You seem to be a very nice guy with a great attitude. I like your sig as well


----------



## tutliputli

^ Friendly, warm, handsome.


----------



## lastofthekews

-


----------



## papaSmurf

Your most recently played song according to last.fm is "Call Me", by Blondie. This is beyond excellent.


----------



## Shiftless Body

You like Grizzly Bear, that makes you a great person!


----------



## Neptunus

Creative username!


----------



## Vexed

Love the quotes in your signature.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Austrialian girls have a cute accent!


----------



## Sabriella

From reading your profile, you seem like someone who never gives up. You seem to be a very strong, positive person and I admire that.


----------



## FBH

You have very diverse and spectacular tastes in music.


----------



## laura024

You have fantastic eyes.


----------



## Shiftless Body

Your sig is really inspiring!


----------



## lastofthekews

You've got an excellent taste in music!


----------



## Ysonesse

You seem like a charming Brit guy.


----------



## carefree

you seem like an intelligent, kind woman. i read some of your posts - very insightful!


----------



## Annie K

I love your avatar!


----------



## Selection10

You've got a cool name, Annie 

+ You're awesome!


----------



## Shiftless Body

Very cool Stan avatar!


----------



## Sabriella

You're a vegetarian/vegan (I assume, since you list it as a turn-on). Yay! Good for you :yes


----------



## epril

You quoted Red Hot Chili Peppers, meaning you appreciate good bands!


----------



## leonardess

You've got Bud Cort as your avatar. Need I really say more?


----------



## lastofthekews

You've just told me who epril's avatar is, thank you...i've been trying to think who it is 

Also, I like seeing your replies on the board, you appear to be a clever and witty woman... I like that


----------



## whiteWhale

I peeked at your last.fm and you listen to Siouxsie and the Banshees, super awesome.


----------



## rcapo89

You're interested in photography, so that's cool. :yes


----------



## Annie K

You seem like a genuinely nice person.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

You play the guitar. To me, that means you're awesome!


----------



## fictionz

you like music a lot. that's great, because I do too!


----------



## Neptunus

I love your avatar! Very cute, and very appropriate for SAS! From what I've observed, you are also very kind.


----------



## Dying note

^ Neptunus, that Sean Covey quote is really great. Wish I could take that and apply it...lol. I really love both of those quotes in your signature


----------



## christ~in~me

your artwork is amazing!


----------



## shadowmask

^You're very pretty, and have always struck me as being confident in yourself.


----------



## Shiftless Body

I've seen a lot of your posts, and you've always struck me as being quite intelligent and caring. Also you posted that Disregard Females, Acquire Currency poster. I lol'd.


----------



## Cheeky

You care about animals and the environment. Veggie power!  

Respeck. :hs


----------



## Prakas

You have a nifty looking avatar, and you're a cool person. Oh, and you're married, congrats on taking that huge step


----------



## illlaymedown

you never miss a holiday in which you don't say merry or happy day  and you are interested in the kitteh cats!


----------



## Sabriella

Your artwork is really, really, really, really amazing! Also, from reading your profile you seem to be a really passionate person.


----------



## angel5433

Sabriella you have AMAZING taste in music and I love that you are a writing student just like me! 

Oh, and your avatar is pretty sweet as well. :yes


----------



## laura024

Love your avatar! And you say you write. Awesome.


----------



## scarpia

You're a major cutie.


----------



## Prakas

You are helping others on SAS and you have Cartman on your avatar. Your good in my book!


----------



## strawberryjulius

You adopted a cat from a shelter and seem like a genuinely nice person.


----------



## AussiePea

Very pretty, very funny and a great SAS member!


----------



## complex

A very amazing person!


----------



## lastofthekews

You seem a very positive person, with a great attitude. Also, I really liked your latest post on the Random Thought of the Day thread ('what is life bringing me this year...').


----------



## power2theweak

You have become a very dear friend over the last few months, and I am so thankful for your friendship. You are such a kind and caring person.


----------



## illlaymedown

You seem very intuitive and kind and I admire the way you express your faith


----------



## Miss Meggie

You like Harry Potter, My Chemical Romance, and pale skin. 
The first two are some personal favourites, and the third describes my complexion.
So you're all right with me!


----------



## Sabriella

I admire that you have goals and are trying your best to achieve them. You also come across as a peaceful and caring person.


----------



## illlaymedown

You seem pretty kind and you make pretty great compliments FTW!


----------



## Cheeky

You seem like a very sweet, supportive person and are a very talented artist too


----------



## power2theweak

Very kind...goes looking for me when I am missing ...I always enjoy talking to her!!!


----------



## Sabriella

I've seen a lot of your posts on here, and you always take the time to congratulate people, offer support and just generally make them feel better. I think you're a lovely person


----------



## whiteWhale

You have some really great videos on youtube, and your eyes are amazing!


----------



## AussiePea

A pretty bloody incredible taste in music!


----------



## Catty

Nice avatar. We need some of that sunlight and warmth.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I think it's great that you're new to SAS and you're already jumping in and complimenting people!


----------



## epril

^you just seem so sweet and lovely, and pure and light-hearted.


----------



## polardude18

^ I like your name, Epril is very pretty.


----------



## Dying note

^ You've got Evanescence (my favorite band), Three Days Grace, Keyshia Cole and several other great artists on your music list, which I say makes you amazing  And very cool avatar pic.


----------



## Louis

your avatar reminds me of avatar , and you dont smoke


----------



## laura024

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Louis

yours too


----------



## epril

I like your name. Makes me think of royalty!


----------



## Sabriella

You strike me as someone with a great sense of humour. And you play the violin! :yes


----------



## Louis

The first quote in your sig is real funny and I like the name.


----------



## Cheeky

You have a nice smile....and you're extra awesome because you live in TO


----------



## sash

You're a wonderful online friend.


----------



## Miss Meggie

You are very pretty.
(And so are your children!)


----------



## fraidycat

I like your avatar pic, calm, together and centered


----------



## Franky

You have been a member for five and a bit years...that is cool! I'm sure you are a top person too!


----------



## Laith

Cool hair


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

Nice muscles. I'm jealous.


----------



## illlaymedown

You were one of the first to welcome me if my memory serves me well. I appreciate that. Also, you are funny xD


----------



## strawberryjulius

You like AFI and cats and your artwork is really awesome!


----------



## 1applehearts1

^ is very funny and has a cool avatar


----------



## lyricalillusions

I like your username


----------



## kakashisensei

Your avatar is awesome im envious!


----------



## AussiePea

A fellow Aussie!!!!!!! wooot


----------



## lyricalillusions

Great sun!


----------



## epril

^I love your sig!


----------



## Wehttam

"Harold: I haven't lived. I've died a few times. "

Love your taste it movies =)


----------



## lyricalillusions

I love your "Amelie" pic


----------



## laura024

I love your signature. Dr. Seuss is awesome.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have a really cool taste in music.


----------



## lyricalillusions

I like your username because it reminds me of polar bears lol


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

I like your style and your name!


----------



## shadowmask

^Awesome taste in music, and truest sig ever.


----------



## thewall

Nice Nietzsche quote.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

^great pictures! Me love very much 

Ok so am I being selfish by repeat posting? lol but I love compliments!


----------



## lyricalillusions

I love the fact that your username has the word "Planetary" in it & that I can't tell what your pic is of lol.


----------



## Gena320

You seem to be a very interesting, genuine person. You appear to be very goal-oriented and full of life. I enjoyed reading through your SAS profile.


----------



## laura024

I think it's cool how you like cake decorating. It seems like a fun hobby.


----------



## Milco

Read a few poems on your deviateart page and they're great! 
And you want to be a teacher. I have really high respect for that!


----------



## mrbojangles

zephys said:


> Read a few poems on your deviateart page and they're great!
> And you want to be a teacher. I have really high respect for that!


you look like someone whose really easy to get along with


----------



## shadowmask

^From reading some of your posts, we seem to think alike, and I really like your avatar for some inexplicable reason. Also, you throw sexy parties.


----------



## AussiePea

Very impressive photography skills!!


----------



## Dying note

^Love you signature, and I think your music choices listed are great, and you like photography and appreciate quiet time (which I think you are wonderful for)


----------



## Annie K

Your art is amazing!!


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

A girl who plays the old school video games! YES!
You have a great taste in movies! 10 points for Labyrinth and Neverending Story!


----------



## epril

^I like you! Earlier established and cemented into stone!


----------



## lastofthekews

Gave me some good advice last week when I started a very panicky thread, which helped me see things more in perspective, and also helped to stop me from worrying (my friend replied the next day btw  ).

Thanks epril


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

You seem to be a really cool, easy going dude! I also like your username.


----------



## Annie K

I really like your username.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I don't know you but you love dogs and that is all I need to know!


----------



## Sabriella

You're a radio announcer! Let me just say that that is pretty friggin' awesome. I also love your username.


----------



## AussiePea

You are an Aussie, there are no greater compliments  Your sig is also great, love the first one haha.


----------



## epril

^Ospi..always upbeat; a delightful breath of fresh air!


----------



## angel5433

epril..you're an artist, which i have great respect for. also, your posts always seem so thoughtful and supportive - i enjoy reading them


----------



## lyricalillusions

I love the cats in your picture


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

I feel your sig! And if you accept, I'd like to be your first friend


----------



## Prakas

I like your signature as well 

Sounds like you love reptiles which is sweet, because many of us pet lovers stick to dogs and cats and won't go beyond that.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

That has got to be one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen. He just looks so comfortable sporting that Christmas hat.


----------



## lastofthekews

Love your username, and I want to know what colour yolk the egg in your avatar will be, if its part of the psychedelic breakfast


----------



## sash

From all of our chats, you seem like a really nice person.


----------



## Roberto

Sash is a dreamer of dreams. Without people like her, life would be really fruitless and boring.


----------



## Sabriella

^I think you're hilarious and very insightful :yes


----------



## tutliputli

You're very pretty and you have amazing taste in music.


----------



## bowlingpins

You come across as a caring person from the posts that I hve read of yours.


----------



## tutliputli

Pulp Fiction is one of your favourite films. I approve.  And you give meaningful compliments.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You enjoy cooking delicious treats, what a cool hobby, I want to try one of these treats lol.


----------



## shadowmask

^You live in TN and possess the mental tenacity to somehow retain your sanity.


----------



## xtina

you like requiem for a dream & the his dark materials trilogy (which i never completely finished but should, since i loved it so much), therefore you have amazing taste!


----------



## tutliputli

The person in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## laura024

I like reading your posts. You seem like a good person. Also, I like your signature.


----------



## epril

^I am so fond of you due to your wish to teach!


----------



## AussiePea

Funny, caring and helpful. Great member of the forum


----------



## Steve123

I envy your stache.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

He is Canadian


----------



## Deathinmusic

She's a talented artist, very pretty and has a great taste in music.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

He is an amazing song writer, has beautiful eyes and comes from a great hockey country, so thats cool


----------



## lyricalillusions

I like all your posts I've seen so far


----------



## angel5433

your avatar makes me smile


----------



## tutliputli

Those kittens in your avatar are adorable, and you like Charles Dickens. It's all good.


----------



## Laith

Your screen name rhymes and its fun to say lol. If you pronounce it the way Im thinking.


----------



## ratbag

You look roight ripped  If that's you, but I can't see why it wouldn't be


----------



## tutliputli

Laith said:


> Your screen name rhymes and its fun to say lol. If you pronounce it the way Im thinking.


It does rhyme! I think you're pronouncing it right. 



Estelle said:


> You look roight ripped  If that's you, but I can't see why it wouldn't be


:lol

I looooooove your taste in books, and the fact that you have 'weird' as a favourite genre in the music section on your profile.


----------



## shadowmask

^Cool avatar, and you're really cute.

Edit: This was meant for Estelle, but applies to you as well ^_^ Also, your posts are always insightful.


----------



## lonelygirl88

you have good taste in music. i have downloaded some of the songs u list in the entertainment threads.


----------



## tutliputli

I haven't spoken to you on here properly but I've always thought you seem very intelligent from reading your posts, and I've noticed you're very kind and gentlemanly towards the girls on the forum. (In a non-creepy way, of course!)

EDIT: Er, this was meant for shadowmask. I don't think you're a gentleman, lonelygirl :b Haha.


----------



## Cheeky

I've seen a lot of your posts and you are always very sincere, supportive, and sensible. And I like your taste in books, movies, AND music


----------



## exotica

I like your sunshine


----------



## xtina

i like your avatar!


----------



## christ~in~me

I absolutly love your name


----------



## laura024

You're pretty!


----------



## Ayven

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## tutliputli

You're pretty and you like Alice in Wonderland


----------



## AussiePea

Where do I start, you are Tutli!!!! Beautiful, funny, supportive and an awesome drunk


----------



## tutliputli

Awh! :blush 

Genuinely nice person, funny, caring, fellow Led Zep devotee, and very very handsome.


----------



## Miss Meggie

You always post Nick Drake lyrics and songs.
I actually just started to listen to Nick Drake, and seeing that makes me smile. So I like you because, even though I don't really know you, you can make me smile.
(So thank you!)


----------



## Sabriella

Your posts are always so thoughtful and often make me smile.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Based on what I see in your pictures you have a pretty cool camera.


----------



## MattFoley

I like your signature. I've been trying to be a much more positve person myself lately.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

It's great that you are trying to be more positive! Keep fighting!


----------



## whiteWhale

You've been here for quite some time and seem like you have a very positive outlook on life. Plus you are wearing a sweet superman costume in your profile!


----------



## ratbag

You remember the show Dinosaurs! I love that show


----------



## papaSmurf

You enjoyed "Let the Right One In" (I only saw the film, but still, huzzzzah) and your avatar is extra fabulous! Your description of the type of movies you enjoy is the bee's knees (weird ones are the best sort). Also, you list tea as a hobby. I thought I was the only one! We should talk oolong sometime.


----------



## shadowmask

^You come across as funny and somewhat eccentric, in a good way.


----------



## My911GT2993

shadowmask is simply cool

and has good taste in music










ps. Ive just killed this thread :yes :b


----------



## Miss Meggie

You like *Fight Club*.
You clearly have excellent taste in movies, because that's one of the best.


----------



## whiteWhale

From reading a few of your posts you seem to be an extremely nice and helpful person, also pretty


----------



## Neptunus

Love your avatar! :lol I used to watch that show. That, and Alf, and Harry and the Hendersons. Ah, the memories! :mushy


----------



## thewall

I like the theme of your username/avatar/status/location. lol


----------



## FBH

You are beautiful, and your eyes are enthralling.

(You aren't a siren or succubus by chance, are you? :mushy)


----------



## Miss Meggie

You seem so nice and positive. And I always enjoy reading your posts; they're thoughtful and kind.


----------



## veron

^It seems like you're a great cook!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ You work in a pet shop!! In Belgrade!!! All the gerbils you can eat, sweet!:boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

The above poster likes Rushmore and Arrested Development! This is a good sign.


----------



## Sabriella

You make me laugh with your witty posts


----------



## papaSmurf

Sabriella lists a fearsome number of bands in her music section, enjoyed "Lars and the Real Girl", and has a status which references "The Little Mermaid". That is a seriously impressive combo.


----------



## slkjao

his username has papa in it. nuff said


----------



## TorLin

^ always says hello to me in chat room


----------



## Prakas

^Easy to contact and have akward conversations with . Pretty cool guy though in all seriousness.


----------



## epril

Quite a nice fellow is Prakas! I can always count on you to post in my favorite threads!


----------



## estse

I admire Epril and am not scared of her at the same time. Rare.


----------



## Prakas

Mercurochrome is a brave man to be taking Epril head on ;P. I also admire you for being acquainted with worms, because most of us don't want anything to do with them. Good for you man


----------



## ratbag

Your dog is adorable, looks like he/she has had a good life. (Not implying that your dog is transgendered and/or a hermaphrodite)


----------



## Neptunus

I love your avatar... and you seem very wise for someone as young as yourself.


----------



## strawberryjulius

You always make very intelligent and insightful posts and I'm happy that you're a member on here.


----------



## AussiePea

Very witty, very funny and certainly a lot of fun on the forum and in chat! (even after a tequila or two )


----------



## strawberryjulius

I've always found you quite inspiring and I hope to be as overcome-from-SA as you one day. :b (Does that make sense? Haha)


----------



## estse

You're a Fugazi fan, and that means good people.


----------



## tutliputli

I've always found you to be very cool and very intriguing from reading your posts. There's not much on your profile but I love your avatar and profile pictures.


----------



## illlaymedown

You have been very kind to me and understanding when I screwed up my friends list on mobile :lol Thanks for the convos too


----------



## Rixy

I'm sure your name is a reference to an AFI song, which is pretty cool. I like your artwork too


----------



## Witchcraft

Your location shows U.K. and that is the nr. 1 country I want to visit


----------



## estse

You're brand new to the site, but already complimenting people. Good way to start.


----------



## polardude18

^^ I like your avatar picture it is funny.


----------



## Wehttam

^ ^ Your attraction to the creepy is awesome and I like your latest blog poem


----------



## Miss Meggie

Your "About Me" is fun to read. It is really entertaining!
Also, you list "Harry Potter" and "Fight Club" as some of your favourite movies.

Plus, you're cute. :blush


----------



## nightrain

You like Hot Hot Heat, which makes you awesome


----------



## thewall

I think that you would be fun to hang out with and I like the way you dress in your videos.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Pretty, awesome taste in music and a talented photographer.


----------



## ratbag

Probably gives the most compliments of everyone. You seem really nice.


----------



## Louis

I have family in cape breton people there seem real chill, and your avatar is just cool.


----------



## slkjao

puff puff pass man. nice avatar


----------



## Sabriella

I think your signature highlights your incredible funniness :yes


----------



## Louis

Your canadian , all the compliment you need for the rest of your life!


----------



## kos

Has massive guns and is seen smoking cigars in every photo ive seen which deserves props. 

3 Ontario posts in a row, go team:high5


----------



## Sabriella

Runs the best group on this website, and has been super nice to me


----------



## tutliputli

I think we'd get on IRL becauth we both like to pretend we have a lithp. Not many people underthtand how funny it ith.


----------



## nightrain

You're always so nice to everyone and you have a great sense of style


----------



## mrbojangles

^ your in my top five of favorite sas usernames, idk why, but nightrain such a badass name


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are in the sloths rock group, which makes you very smart because sloths are indeed very awesome.


----------



## TurningPoint

You're Rick James and that itself is a class of awesomeness of its own. 

I like your signature as well.


----------



## Atari82

I like how you make an awesome statement short and sweet and that you live in Toronto WHICH IS A FANTASTIC place.


----------



## Laith

I like your optimistic signature. Great outlook on life =]


----------



## shyguydan222

I like you positive attitude towards life, and your personal inspiration for positive change is outstanding


----------



## angel5433

You appreciate all kinds of music, which I think is awesome, and...you're a cutie! :blush


----------



## whiteWhale

Your avatar is super awesome! And you are in the group 'we love cats'. You also have a cool first name.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

You have awesome racing photos and its cool that you are into photography. I have to say that your avatar creeps me out haha. Just kidding. maybe. I think you were one of the first to friend me on here so you are also nice.


----------



## mind_games

Beautiful and can draw beautifully too.


----------



## tutliputli

Gorgeous, hilarious, adorable, intelligent AND I recently discovered that you're really good at art. I wuv you.


----------



## Cheeky

Great sense of humour and a cool haircut


----------



## Sabriella

You're very pretty and you seem to have a great sense of humour.


----------



## ratbag

Your taste in music blows... my mind. I'm lame.


----------



## lastofthekews

You have an excellent taste in music


----------



## epril

You're so cute for a youngin!


----------



## citizenerased1987

Youre avatar has funnyish curlyish hair, you cant beat curly hair


----------



## Neptunus

I like your username - very creative.


----------



## Steve123

Your colourful sig is aesthetically pleasing.

Ps. I loved Napoleon Dynamite too.


----------



## lastofthekews

You've got a great first name (if I do say so myself, ahem  ), and you loved Napoleon Dynamite, excellent film 

Steve


----------



## odd_one_out

You seem like a great person. I really like you.


----------



## leonardess

You're incredibly articulate on here, and have a lot of good sense.


----------



## fictionz

You've posted thousands at the forum! I'm really far away. Keep posting


----------



## estse

You (seem to me to) have an inspiring outlook of optimism, which is in turn complimentary and convalescent to this forum.


----------



## epril

I find you very intriguing, a shadowy enigma.


----------



## sabueed

You are a true SAS member with thousands of posts, thanks for your contribution to the boards.


----------



## Katielynn

You're a UCLA student, so you must be pretty smart and ambitious!


----------



## Cheeky

Great taste in books


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

Cheeky: Awasome avatar! I love squirrels. I also like your username, I've never seen another person use that as their username before


----------



## Dying note

^ You have a beautiful name.


----------



## ratbag

Your art is beautiful


----------



## tutliputli

I think you're really cool.


----------



## Sabriella

You're a lovely person. Also very pretty and intelligent.


----------



## BLK13

Always wanted to visit Australia...heard its a wonderful place with beautiful people.


----------



## laura024

I'm jealous of where you live right now, because Ohio is cold and snowy.


----------



## shyguydan222

^ 
you like to sing, that is great


----------



## Cheeky

Cheery, kind, supportive, and Canadian!


----------



## Sabriella

You've taken some beautiful photos. I especially like the ones of the feet at the beach and the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## TurningPoint

You have a wide range of musical tastes, and I think that's freakin' awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf

^This hombre enjoys board games, making him incredible by default.


----------



## GooGav

I see that you like the film "Before Sunrise" which means you must gave great taste in movies! (Before Sunset was good too).


----------



## elbel

'I've got "watching the world go by" down to a fine art.'

that made me smile!


----------



## Got2GetGoing

elbel said:


> 'I've got "watching the world go by" down to a fine art.'
> 
> that made me smile!


I like the fact that you enjoy going to pubs and walking round. Maybe if I ever end up in your area you can show me around haha. :boogie


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Ive said this before but I like your avatar lol. And I think you like John mellencamp? (Or JCM) Me too, very much. And you have positive things to say when Im feeling down.


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ you post alot of great music. listening to Audioslave- 'doesn't remind me' now


----------



## lastofthekews

I like your avatar, that's where I wish I was right now


----------



## ratbag

Your photos are awesome and I like your face in your avatar.


----------



## TurningPoint

I see you're from Cape Breton and that's prettay cool. You have a pretty cool avatar, and you look good in your profile photo album :]


----------



## Falcons84

You are 20 years old which I wish I was right now.


----------



## bsd3355

Falcons84 said:


> You are 20 years old which I wish I was right now.


You'll be soon enough, I promise. Till then, enjoy your teenage years because your blessed being your age!


----------



## ionre24

You seem to have a really good attitude. I like that you believe in thinking positively and how it can change the way you look at life.


----------



## lastofthekews

Your sig is from a Muse song, excellent! I love that line 

Oh, and you like Foo Fighters as well, nice one!


----------



## Glen

You look like a pretty cheerful guy judging from your pic, and I like your status message


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

Glen said:


> You look like a pretty cheerful guy judging from your pic


x2!!! Hoping to work through my anxiety and be there in the near future!!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Judging from your first post, youve come through alot in life but from the looks of your avatar it looks like you have alot of fight left in you.


----------



## citizenerased1987

You say all the right things at the right time, are irish and have very beautiful eyes (oooops, trying not to sound too creepy here)


----------



## ratbag

I think you did a good job at not sounding creepy. I, however, did not do a good job on this compliment.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER

LOL! made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## ionre24

All your hobbies are things that I really like too. 
And I also get worried about being the one to end this thread too


----------



## Falcons84

Is a Muse fan and I am one myself


----------



## TurningPoint

Liking the NFL repesentation and I like the thought you put into your profile theme colours as it matches that of the Falcons too.


----------



## Falcons84

if thats you in your profile picture you look like a really fun person to be around.


----------



## papaSmurf

The above poster has a delightful avatar and an encouraging status! Perhaps I'm reading to much into the status bit, but it's great that you've been able to get yourself back on the mend and start recovering from your personal troubles. No matter the exact situation, that takes quite a lot of strength!


----------



## ratbag

Talking to you is always interesting, as is just reading your posts.


----------



## Prakas

You have a nice name, and I can relate with your status. 

One of your hobbies I saw is singing badly. I must give you credit for singing, but how do you know your singing is bad? You also have a pretty good interest in music and seem like a very respectable, caring, and good hearted person overall.


----------



## papaSmurf

Prakas has got to be one of the nicest, most thoughtful hombres on the planet. He also wins at compliments.

Edit: Crap, sorry Neptunus! Neptunus is an all-around swell gal, has an awesome (and very true) Dr. Seuss quote in her signature, creates neat art, and enjoys Ray Bradbury! Neptunus is simply too cool for school.


----------



## Neptunus

papaSmurf said:


> Prakas has got to be one of the nicest, most thoughtful hombres on the planet. He also wins at compliments.
> 
> Edit: Crap, sorry Neptunus! Neptunus is an all-around swell gal, has an awesome (and very true) Dr. Seuss quote in her signature, creates neat art, and enjoys Ray Bradbury! Neptunus is simply too cool for school.


That's okay! :lol

Papasmurf is a kind and considerate guy... and has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Prakas

Neptunus has a cool avatar, is that a Greek god?

Anywho, you are a very artistic and creative person. You like Braveheart and Armageddon, so you're alright in my book .


----------



## AussiePea

Seem like a very positive and helpful member!!!!!!


----------



## bubblywish

I don't know you, but your username and pretty avatar pic give me a good impression of you.


----------



## kimcb7

I like ur user name! :b and i love ur quote  u seem really nice


----------



## AussiePea

You are Kiwi Kim!!!! What else can be said, funny, very nice, works with animals and beautiful!!!


----------



## leonardess

^ pretty eyes and a plethora of good sense.


----------



## whataaaaaa

You look way way younger than 45!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I know nothing about you yet I bet you smell acceptable, and I mean that. Really I do.


----------



## Sabriella

You're hot and funny 

(I'm not usually that direct.)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You're smart and pretty. And I'd totally ask you out if I had the chance


----------



## Sabriella

And I'd totally say yes cos you're cool :high5


----------



## Prakas

I can ask you a question anonymously 

Don't think we have much in common, but you got a cool hair dew!


----------



## Neptunus

Has an adorable avatar!


----------



## AussiePea

Very funny and witty and never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Thank you, friend. 

You are quite witty yourself!


----------



## Your Crazy

You have good taste in quotes. That's one of my favorite by Dr. Seuss.


----------



## shadowmask

^Likes Daft Punk and always has sigs that make me laugh.


----------



## leonardess

^completely and totally funny. totally. funniness of such wholeness as to take the whole pi.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

^ female one *tips hat*


----------



## leonardess

female one of what? 

(has a good musical talent. )


----------



## AussiePea

The undisputed queen of SAS, its greatest member.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

young friend *smiles*


----------



## Prakas

inna sense is one of my favorite people to talk to on SAS. He's cool, caring, and his posts are always interesting. Great friend to have.


----------



## Sabriella

Very intelligent, likeable person.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ lives in a place I'd like to visit or live.


----------



## laura024

Has an awesome status and location.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ has one of the sweetest avatars


----------



## TheCanadian1

^ Sure wish I had an awesome curly head of hair like that!!


----------



## tutliputli

_I like being a homebody, watching movies, news, tv, and playing video games. I don't go to parties, or socialize all that much. I spend a lot of my time alone, and I enjoy it.

I'm very, very, very lonely... I wish I could share my life with someone. _

_Hobbies __Reading, Camping, Star Gazing _ _Turn Ons __Silence, Intelligence, Starry Nights, Mystical Thoughts, Dreaming, Wilderness _

These bits of your profile make me think you must be rather fascinating! I like those things too.


----------



## Sabriella

Very pretty, very friendly, very smart.


----------



## Prakas

^ Very intelligent, loves animals, and you climb trees!!!


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

Prakas said:


> ^ Very intelligent, loves animals, and you climb trees!!!


Has the coolest-looking dog. Good sense of humor.

(I will feel bad for the person with the final post on this thread)


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

^^^

Has the most awesome user name ever! Shameless double-poster.


----------



## papaSmurf

ThatWierdGuy said:


> ^^^
> 
> Has the most awesome user name ever! Shameless double-poster.


Has the guts to go ahead and compliment himself in this thread. That takes gumption!


----------



## mrbojangles

one of the very first people i talked to when i first joined sas, you were really friendly then, and every time i have talked to you since then.


----------



## quiet0lady

You like good music. And you don't like ****tyness *high five*


----------



## Unlikely hero

has a golden retreiver^^^ anyone who has a dog is cool


----------



## citizenerased1987

^^^^anyone who likes dogs is automatically super awesome.


----------



## seva

Whoever is quiet is generally a really nice person.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

seva rhymes with breather, sort of anyway. And breathing is pretty high up on the list of things I like to do, so well done you


----------



## metallica2147

Jimmy Has the coolest avatar


----------



## brokensaint

Metallica fans are OK with me.:clap Awesome band.


----------



## Positive future

Hi Gena320. Hey, I really liked reading your profile, you put a lot of thought into it !
Also, I can see you are a very well-rounded intelligent person with heaps of interests, and are keen on personal development. You sound like a thoroughly nice person and thanks for letting me get to know you better by sharing your profile.


----------



## tutliputli

I just visited your profile and you seem like a really nice, positive and interesting person. Your hobbies are very cool and sound like a lot of fun! I think we would be friends.


----------



## tavery1

Is Irish, and has good albeit confusing taste in quotes.


----------



## Cheeky

You seem like a nice person.
(Though hard to complement with so little info in your profile )


----------



## Miss Meggie

You are a Matt Damon fan.
You've clearly good taste in movies.


----------



## tavery1

Cheeky said:


> You seem like a nice person.
> (Though hard to complement with so little info in your profile )


Yea, forgot about that. Just updated it.


----------



## Cheeky

AWESOME taste in movies!

And Ms Meggie you're puurdy =)


----------



## christ~in~me

such a cute avatar


----------



## estse

quite simply, your posts make me giggle like a fratboy


----------



## quiet0lady

^A lot of your posts make me laugh. And I believe I just read a post that says you have a cat-like voice. Clearly, you are awesome.


----------



## Sabriella

You're very pretty and seem to have a kind, calming sense about you.


----------



## GoatCheck

^^
You like Red Hot Chili Peppers, 
and you're a girl,
and you're from Australia. 
will you marry me??


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ um...goats are cool


----------



## anonomousguy

i wish i can compliment someone, but i don't know anyone here :\


----------



## jessthemess

Such a nice avatar you have =)


----------



## Whimsical Thought

Nice flower avatar, and I away enjoy comedies.


----------



## ratbag

You like interesting stuff. I like interesting stuff also.


----------



## whiteWhale

^ You're a girl that play drums(super awesome) and you like the band Hole!


----------



## sash

I love your signature and you seem like a really nice person.


----------



## Fitzer

I LOVE AVATAR!!! I have a feeling we would get along well just for that reason.


----------



## anonomousguy

i like stephen king too! i loved Pet Semetary. too bad the movie wasn't as good as the book :\


----------



## epril

^ you like to draw, so that's always delightful!


----------



## Dub16

^^ Comes from a place I'd really like to visit one day


----------



## Lasair

Is a really coole Irish dude


----------



## Dub16

Is an even cooler Irish Cail¡n


----------



## Lasair

looks good with flowers in his hair:teeth


----------



## Dub16

haha, They weren't in my hair!!! (Those pesky flowers... I'll never live it down!) 

She's great at peeling Potatoes!


----------



## Lasair

has a good taste in music!


----------



## Miss Meggie

You list *Rain Man* as a favourite movie. Great choice!


----------



## laura024

You go to a culinary school if I remember correctly. I admire that; cooking and baking is pretty cool.


----------



## ratbag

You like writing. I wish I could write, but I'm not very creative in that area.


----------



## lastofthekews

^ You've got an excellent taste in music, liking it a lot


----------



## seastar

You go to see the coolest bands and you are real nice to me. Someone I could click with.


----------



## mechuga

You're from London, which means your accent is infinitely cooler than mine :]


----------



## ilikebooks

^ You have possibly the most adorable avatar on this website


----------



## Lasair

I like book too


----------



## meowgirl

Editops came in late^_^

you're username is really unique and i've always admired the quaint posts you make


----------



## Lasair

you have a pink profile - I love it!!!


----------



## AussiePea

From Ireland, therefore has an epic, and I mean epic accent.


----------



## papaSmurf

Gilt has a lovely name and a Little Prince-related avatar. This is a frightfully awesome combo!


----------



## OregonMommy

I love, love PapaSmurf's sense of humor! Humor can get us through anything.:boogie


----------



## epril

^you're a mommy, the most important person in the world to someone!


----------



## Sabriella

You have a very natural way of writing. That may sound weird and not like a compliment, but I think you could be a writer if you wanted to be. You're also very kind and funny.


----------



## RyanD

I love this!

Sabriella- i cheated and looked at your profile 
You have such eclectic taste in the arts, and you sound like such a positive person.

and you have great taste in music!
-i love the Red Hot Chili Peppers also 
my favorite songs are "Breaking the Girl" and "Animal Bar"


----------



## matty

has an upbeat attitude and positive mindset.


----------



## mrbojangles

from austraulia, the coolest country in the world. also really nice and friendly to everyone one the forum.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I am sure you have got this one before, but Mr. Bojangles is a cool user name. Great song by a Great band. I don't like country, but for some reason I like the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


----------



## tutliputli

I think your username is really cute and cool. Your job sounds interesting and you seem like a positive person.


----------



## ratbag

Your coolness compensates for any awkwardness you may have.


----------



## Fitzer

I can tell you're funny. You're avatar and location made me laugh:lol


----------



## TurningPoint

You quoted Thoreau, whose work I like. I would think of you as a very thoughtful person.


----------



## Cheeky

I love your profile, you're like at least 100 kinds of awesome. OMG you love Save the Last Dance! :clap
(And I bet I take lying worse than you :wink)


----------



## Sabriella

You are lovely. You're very kind and optimistic. I really do enjoy reading your posts


----------



## C 13

Sabriella, I had to look at your profile. :b You are a true natural beauty... and love that you have such diverse taste in music. :clap


----------



## Dub16

She seems to be a seriously sh!t-cool person.


----------



## thelonelyloner

People from Ireland kick ***!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You speak the truth, and I like it. =)


----------



## Dub16

^^^ Seems like a sound lad, plus he scored two goals tonight!


----------



## papaSmurf

Perhaps I am wrong here, but your avatar seems to be Zorro themed? If so, incredible.

If not, IrishK is still the most visible representative of my ancestral homeland here on SAS, so even without Zorro she still rocks.


----------



## ratbag

You silly. In the best way.


----------



## Cheeky

Awesome sense of humour! Your posts always make me laugh.
Bonus points for being vegetarian. Woooo!


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Has an uplifting username!


----------



## tutliputli

Estelle said:


> You silly. In the best way.


:lol at your avatar and status. BOBS RULE.



ConfirmedConfusion said:


> Has an uplifting username!


You're a writer and a musician which is extremely awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> :lol at your avatar and status. BOBS RULE.
> 
> You're a writer and a musician which is extremely awesome.


^This lady started the whole bob trend in the first place! We will consume everything.


----------



## tutliputli

papaSmurf said:


> ^This lady started the whole bob trend in the first place! We will consume everything.


:yes :lol I love that you called me a lady.

papaSmurf has excellent taste, is hilarious, cool, generous in spirit and very caring towards other members. An all-round great guy.


----------



## Perfectionist

You have a very vivacious personality! You have certainly been a memorable poster in this site.


----------



## Lasair

I like that you don't live romance comedies


----------



## estse

Your profile made me laugh twice. And then you mistakenly(?) state that Perfectionist won't 'live' a romantic comedy. Priceless!


----------



## fredbloggs02

Profile picture reminds me of the actor in "Ali-G in Da House." The one who played Tim in The Office. I don't know you personally man but you must have a brilliant sense of humour!


----------



## im2cool4u54

looks like a music artist.


----------



## estse

Your profile pic made me laugh, but I'm thinking of the wrong cartoon entirely. Also, you're much cooler than someone named 54.


----------



## tutliputli

You are hilarious.


----------



## Sabriella

You are scarily gorgeous and intelligent.


----------



## estse

You're positively charming in your posts, and adorable to the nth degree. Plus it took many minutes to write that one sentence and 'post reply,' for I'm smitten-in-the-moment, and hope I'm wearing deodorant.


----------



## Dub16

Yer a mental fooker. I like mental fookers!!!


----------



## Fitzer

You're Irish. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Hadron92

^ You post in the "society and culture" section. So as Ali G would say - "Respect!"


----------



## estse

I always invert two letters of your username and laugh like I were ten years old, so thanks for making me feel like a kid again. Also, I feel tempted to read every post you make, for I am searching for the Grail and believe you knowest where it of is, or something of that borderline nature.


----------



## laura024

I think you're a funny guy.


----------



## Franky

You seem pretty on to it, motivated, and also quite a good contributor to SAS forum.


----------



## Hadron92

Mercurochrome said:


> I always invert two letters of your username and laugh like I were ten years old, so thanks for making me feel like a kid again. Also, I feel tempted to read every post you make, for I am searching for the Grail and believe you knowest where it of is, or something of that borderline nature.


:lol

Wtf - I had this user-name for nearly a year now, and this hasn't crossed my mind not even once. I'm sure I know what Ali G would say here: "You dirty devil!":b



Franky said:


> You seem pretty on to it, motivated, and also quite a good contributor to SAS forum.


You don't seem to be a show- off (very unlike myself), even though you may have reasons to be. You also have quite a few friends, so you must be somewhat fun to hang out with.


----------



## epril

^You have a lot of knowledge and want to use it and learn more. I admire that!


----------



## DreamyDove

^pretty


----------



## shadowmask

^You have a nice sounding username that for some bizarre reason makes me crave one of those Hershey's Symphony chocolate bars. And that's cool.


----------



## DreamyDove

you are unique and say intriguing things. lmao


----------



## Sabriella

You're very pretty and seem like a really caring, spirited person.


----------



## knuckles17

i see your from austrila and i always wanted to go there love the wildlife/people so your beyond badass in my books! :boogie:clap



jw own any cool aussie pets 

and no i don't mean a kangaroo like a jungle carpet python or a bearded dragon?


----------



## Emptyheart

Haha love your avatar!


----------



## fictionz

You have long, poem-like signature which I like... I don't know how to do that even if I want to :b


----------



## tutliputli

Your posts are always positive and friendly. I love your avatar and profile picture too! 'I can always make you smile.'


----------



## Dub16

Seems like a lovely person. Plus anyone who can have random folk putting bobs on their avatars must be cool!


----------



## polardude18

^^ You live in Ireland, that place is awesome I wish I lived there.


----------



## Steve123

You've got some neat sunglasses there.


----------



## ratbag

Your avatar is right purdy.


----------



## stylicho

You live in the nice part of town.


----------



## im2cool4u54

Cool name.


----------



## Montner

You got purple on you. I like Purple.


----------



## epril

I love your status!


----------



## ratbag

I really like your name. Oh, and you got rid of that creepy avatar... and replaced it with a slightly less creepy one. Well, it's much better anyway.


----------



## Steve123

If you don't mind me saying so, this http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/estelle-25262/albums/myself/7662/ is a FANTASTIC picture of you.


----------



## Amanda123

Well it seems like we have the same concept going for our username.
You're cool with me.


----------



## Sabriella

Your avatar's hilarious and so are you :yes


----------



## Steve123

You have a beautiful username.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You've got the fundamentals of counting down to a tee.


----------



## Steve123

Lol, you've good a good sense of humour.


----------



## Montner

You're power posting helps keep forums like these alive *gives you cookie* :rub


----------



## polardude18

^^ I like your status, I love to sleep.


----------



## caflme

^my son would so think you're kool and I love your sig quote


----------



## lastofthekews

^the best friend i've had in many, many years


----------



## ratbag

Your name is Steve. And you're on my facebook.


----------



## tutliputli

You're very pretty and your posts always make me laugh.


----------



## leonardess

you're one of the best daughters I've ever had. and you wear clean underpants.


----------



## caflme

^you are so easy to write to and relate too - are you sure we aren't kindred spirits?


----------



## leonardess

I've wondered that meself. 

Lovely avatar, by the way (and not because anonymid told me to, although he's right)


----------



## Montner

your feline features are fairly fabulous!


----------



## leonardess

I'm flabbergasted! 

I compliment you for having one of the most intriguing usernames ever. That can't be your actual name, can it?


----------



## BetaBoy90

You seem very funny and humorous!!


----------



## leonardess

you're Canadian! (seriously, that *is* a compliment)


----------



## odd_one_out

I enjoy your facility for language.


----------



## caflme

^I have a big appreciation for your honesty, forthrightness and need for structure and for things to make sense.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Very thoughtful and really helpful


----------



## tutliputli

He's friendly, funny and Irish.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You've got an eclectic taste in the arts and you seem really together


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Thats a pretty creative user name. How did you come up with that?


----------



## Falcons84

seems like you have a cool job


----------



## Marasa

You must be pretty mature and self aware to already be refleccting on your social issues at 16!!


----------



## tutliputli

I love your first name, you were raised by hippies D) and your avatar is so pretty!


----------



## Sabriella

I love getting to give you compliments  You come across as someone who would be very easy to talk to, and you're also very insightful and humorous :yes


----------



## estse

Having you post here has made me want to come back to this thread.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

Your avatar is artistic, and you seem to be an experienced/long standing member here.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Your username is how I feel on a daily basis. Your SA history in your profile is so well articulated.


----------



## matty

Well this is easy. K is one of the kindest people I have come across. You always makes things seem better just by being on sas, without a word or comment, just the nature you possess. 

I respect you irishk


----------



## Dub16

Matty, You are the dude. Like, seriously, Nice fella.

Aye, Dub is a wee bit tipsy, but Maty is gud like. Step away from the keyboard Dub. Aye, tis fir the best like.

I love yee all tho


----------



## Dub16

^^^ Dub is sound too. I like Dub. I love you ub


----------



## caflme

Good Morning Dub... ya didn't share yer Guinness with me....:no

j/k... I'm goin' to bed... it's just after midnight here... good night all...


----------



## Dub16

Aye, Bets is a gud wan! Sound lass she is!


----------



## caflme

^aye and even a bit torched yer still a sweet talker ya are


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

You have survived so many tough obstacles that most women would've just come out tainted and bitter from. You keep hope for your future, and give new men in your life a chance. You don't men as scum, or stupid, though experiences in your life would've driven a good deal of women to. You still see the worst of challenges that we face, even in the midst of facing your own. You keep an open perspective, and from what I've seen of you so far, are kind, warm, and wise. You're trusting, too, and try to see the best in people.


----------



## steps

Has a cool username and avatar i reckon


----------



## papaSmurf

steps said:


> Has a cool username and avatar i reckon


^I know nothing about you, but you've got a swell user name and you shoehorned an "I reckon" into a sentence, making us instant lingo-buddies.


----------



## polardude18

^^ your avatar is really cute and you look like you're a very nice person.


----------



## Sabriella

You seem like a really cool person and you're good-lookin'.


----------



## tutliputli

It's my turn to compliment you now 

Sabriella has awesome taste in music, gives excellent compliments, seems like a very nice person and is real perdy.


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ charlotte has the cutest voice  and one cool avatar! and likes cute animals which is good in my books


----------



## AussiePea

Hmm what can I say, sheesh it's a hard one, really nothing to day.......

lol jokes! Very nice, funny, fun to talk to on chat and very purdy as well!!!


----------



## estse

Ospi is a nice young chap, brimming with optimism and potental. To all further tours of duty furthermore be daring, dainty, and dashing I must say!


----------



## Sabriella

You're extremely hilarious and just an all-round great person to have on the forum.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Appears to be very intelligent and has also cited one of my favourite movies as his favourite.


----------



## sabueed

He likes the Godfather, my favorite movie ever. Great taste.


----------



## Nisreen

he's a very handsome guy


----------



## tutliputli

You have a lovely name, you have cool hobbies and your profile picture is very pretty.


----------



## Dub16

I think I already complimented you in another post? But she was the first person to talk to me on this forum and made me want to stay, when I was actually thinking of leaving.

A lovely person, so friendly and has a good sense of humour.

Shes also to blame for me sticking around here and posting all sorts of muppetry!


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ always make me laugh, and i like how he spells words to sound like theyre being spoken in an irish accent  and i love the leprachaun


----------



## tutliputli

Dub16 said:


> I think I already complimented you in another post? But she was the first person to talk to me on this forum and made me want to stay, when I was actually thinking of leaving.
> 
> A lovely person, so friendly and has a good sense of humour.
> 
> Shes also to blame for me sticking around here and posting all sorts of muppetry!


Aw  But you can't fob your muppetry off on me.



Indigo Flow said:


> ^ always make me laugh, and i like how he spells words to sound like theyre being spoken in an irish accent  and i love the leprachaun


Heehee, I agree. 'Fook' is the best.

Indigo is nice, friendly, pretty and has amazing hair!


----------



## Sabriella

One of my favourite people on the forum. Always nice and her posts are always worth reading.


----------



## Lasair

you listed a little princess in your books lists - my all time childrens favourate story


----------



## ratbag

Your dating status is open to suggestion. I suggest a love triangle with a transexual and a hermaphrodite. It's good to be open minded.


----------



## Lasair

youve opened up another world for me

you are SO pretty!


----------



## Dub16

Ah, our Jan is a genuinely cool young lass. very friendly and one of the nicest people i've talked to online. You've got some great stuff in store for you Jan!


----------



## TheCanadian1

Dub16

Is that a Phoenix as your display pic? Tis' my favorite mythical creature!!
Awesome!! (even if it's not a phoenix )


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

I like seeing your comments around the place here!


----------



## Dub16

Nah tis a wee Liverbird mate. Its a symbol of Liverpool. My favourite city.

Hundreds of years ago, people used to fish the river Mersey, in Liverpool. Its an area prone to fog. During really foggy days the lads driving the boats often remarked aboot seeing a large bird with huge wings and a short tail.

Hundreds of them kept reporting this strange bird so eventually the authorities asked fer a description.

The pic in my avatar is an amalgamation of all the sketches that they produced.

Its a mythical bird.

But its the symbol of Liverpool city and its everywhere in Liverpool, even on all the man-hole covers and bins and anywhere they can put it.

More importantly its the symbol of Liverpool football club (my first love)

thanks fer askin lad!! I was dying to say all that but nobody ever bothered askin!


----------



## TheCanadian1

WalkingOnEggShells

You're a new member here (march 2010)!
Welcome, it's great that you've joined up and we're happy to have ya!
Please don't hesitate to seek help from us SAers.

Good on ya, for bettering your life!


----------



## Dub16

Oh, sorry, walkingoneggshells, you had posted while I was typing my elongated reply.

My apologies. You seem llike a nice person, and cool avatar! (sorry aboot skippin yer post mate)

EDIT: Phoenix seems like a cool lad, very friendly. Dammit, i cant keep up, im too slow at typin)


----------



## TheCanadian1

Dub16

Thanks for your reply! It's great to learn the history behind certain symbols. I'm always eager to learn something new!

I really appreciate it!


----------



## leonardess

^ a love of knowledge is always a good thing, so I compliment you on it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

One of my very favourite people on here just from reading her posts. And I would trade her something of mine for her cheekbones.


----------



## Dub16

Seems to be such a cool person. All her posts are interesting. plus she was polite enough to forgive me for thinking she was irish!


----------



## tutliputli

Your signature updates are always intriguing and amusing.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

I just love what you did with your hair :s


----------



## tutliputli

You have a great sense of humour! You seem like a really interesting person, judging from your profile, and I like your taste in books, music and films.


----------



## AussiePea

Bestest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slkjao

you're nice because you volunteer your time. It also shows you're active and involved. you're fun to talk to on skype. I like your voice.

lol that was for tutli

Ospi i liked your beard. i like your posts and its great to know you've made such progress. you're an engineer your smart and i know youre a good person.


----------



## leonardess

^ anyone who includes a quote from The Muhammad Ali has *got* to be cool.


----------



## caflme

^you are capable of amazing things and have a huge capacity for love.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ your post on the avatar thread was funny


----------



## bananasnow

The picture you chose for your avatar is nice.


----------



## papaSmurf

bananasnow said:


> The picture you chose for your avatar is nice.


I can say with decent confidence that the two words your name puts together are two which I've never once associated with each other. Tremendous!


----------



## Dub16

^^ Has a good sense of humour and probably the only User-name on the site that I'd like to steal


----------



## steps

^follows an awesome sport  and a pretty good team too I must say!


----------



## tutliputli

I THINK that's Audrey Tautou in your avatar, and in my eyes, that makes you super awesome


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ is drunk right now and making me laugh so hard  oh and she doesn't like the word 'vagisil' LOL


----------



## sda0

^ 

Seriously one of the funniest girls I know.


----------



## tutliputli

You are Firecrotch! What else is there to say?


----------



## sda0

^

One of the other funniest girls I know. Sugartuts rocks


----------



## ratbag

I am oddly drawn to your avatar.


----------



## rufusmor

i love ur location!


----------



## Sabriella

You sound so positive and friendly in your profile


----------



## Steve123

I saw your pic in the post your pic thread, you're quite purdy (thats right, I said purdy), you've got a sort of majestic look about you.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> You are Firecrotch! What else is there to say?


I was not aware of sda's status vis-a-vis groinal temperature, and I must say that I am now a bit worried for his naughty bits. How did this fiery business come about?

Anyways, Steve used the word "purdy" in a sentence just now, and drops "copious" in his profile. Clearly this is a man with a good sense of diction. I also like the cut of his iguana's jib.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Is genuinely a nice person, always says hi to me in chat.


----------



## Dub16

Seems to be a very nice girl. As far as i can tell she's one of the most popular people on the site, i think people just warm to her. A very attractive looking girl too, for what its worth.


----------



## sash

^he's one of the nicest and funniest person on here


----------



## Dub16

^^ Without a doubt, Sashy is one of the most genuinely nice people aboot this place. Never mind all my joking around, I'm serious (fer once like). 
I'm a good judge of character and I just know that she's a truely lovely person.
Plus, she has the cutest kids ever!!!

The only bad thing aboot Sashy is that she doen't drink Guinness. If you sort that ooot then ya can run fer president hun!


----------



## thesilenthunter90

^^^^liverpool fan I think.

Have to respect them, proper club.

Plus he seems like a popular guy.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Chelsea fan, going on memory. His team will win the league this year. And you will have our blessing from Liverpool. We want Chelsea to stop United winning it.

Strange that he's the only Irish lad on the site that i havent talked to properly yet.

But he seems like a sound lad. And he like his footie!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Dub16 said:


> Seems to be a very nice girl. As far as i can tell she's one of the most popular people on the site, i think people just warm to her. A very attractive looking girl too, for what its worth.


I don't think I am popular at all. I get glossed over and ignored sometimes but it's ok. I don't worry about popularity. It's an illusion anyway. One day people talk alot to me, the next, no one. I try to be friendly and caring but I have times where I don't reach out as much as I could. It's hard, especially now when I am feeling down. It makes me feel self absorbed because I tend to withdraw and not be much of an online friend at all.

Thanks for your compliments though. I am trying to get used to them. It is also difficult. I like giving them, but have a hard time accepting any.


----------



## plastics

^ Its good to know someone doesn't care about popularity .


----------



## sara01

^ plastics - I saw your post about majoring in psychology and minoring in sociology. I really admire you for getting this far in school. I'm majoring in psych also, and it's been a tough ride to get through college with social anxiety. Even if you haven't had job experience yet, it sounds like you have overcome a lot to get this far in terms of anxiety, and finding a job is going to be another one of those hurdles that you seem to be tough enough to get over!! It sounds like you are a really resilient person, and even when you feel down about stuff, you also see the positive side of things. I guess it might help to be a psych major too! It also seems like you are pretty good at analyzing yourself, since you said you are self diagnosed. I think that also takes a lot of courage and personal strength to be able to really try to understand yourself. 
Well, anyways that's just my first impression! :yes


----------



## Steve123

I read your other post about brewing your own beer. Thats some really amazing stuff right there, isn't so much fun to make your own stuff like that?

And also, if thats you in your av, you have a very bright, warm smile.


----------



## Got2GetGoing

I like your name Misty Jugs :teeth


----------



## TheCanadian1

Got2GetGoing

Every time I see your name on this forum, it reminds me to get off my butt and do something. Sort of gives me that push to be active, no matter how small a task I may be putting off. 

If you hadn't chosen that display name, I'd have never got my closet organized!! Thanks for having a positive impact on me, in a passive way!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^

Now that is cool


----------



## Got2GetGoing

You seem like you would be fun to hang out with. Thats the first thing that came to my mind :teeth


----------



## sara01

I love your taste in music!!!!!! you seem to have a lot of fun interests...a really cool person from first impression :yes


----------



## tutliputli

You are super perdy!


----------



## Witchcraft

From what I know you are pretty, classy and intelligent. And I found out about and watched "Madame Tutli Putli" after having read your "Favourite movies" section and I liked it


----------



## Witchcraft

Blu said:


> You're a huge stud.


for me as a woman that's a very peculiar "compliment" :teeth


----------



## sara01

You have a lot of really cool interests. It sounds like you have a love for art and painting. You seem like you have many dimensions to your personality, including the fact that you seem to be extremely well read! Just from your profile it looks like you are a really creative person, and a deep thinker. Maybe because of your creativity and intellect you seem to be able to find ways to face your anxiety, and also find a lot of positive qualities in yourself and in your life. You definitely seem like someone I would like to get to know!!


----------



## papaSmurf

^Does sudoku, enjoyed "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World", lists breakfast as a turn on.

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## slkjao

My hombre Papaaa


----------



## tutliputli

Slk is friendly, kind, funny, fun to talk to, always seems very laidback and has an awesome accent and voice


----------



## caflme

^ the name and the avatar always make me smile... and that is before I read the post.


----------



## Got2GetGoing

You seem like a nice person and I like the song lyrics you wrote and that your walking, keep it up....


----------



## defoe

youre a very talkable person in SAS chat...
Your allways online when somebody needs you


----------



## Lasair

Is a very nice person to talk with!


----------



## lastofthekews

I love your signature


----------



## Georgina 22

You look really happy in your profile picture there


----------



## ratbag

You like Mr Bean's Holiday. I aspire to be like Mr Bean.


----------



## tutliputli

Estelle is so cool it's scary. I enjoy reading your always hilarious posts, and looking at your obnoxious avatar makes me laugh  You have great taste in music and to top it all off, you're beautiful. I feel an inferiority complex coming on...


----------



## heartofchambers

haha your status made me laugh.
and your avatar is cuteeeee


----------



## Sabriella

You like Whip It, Hey Arnold, Fleet Foxes and Queens of the Stone Age! I like you very much!


----------



## polardude18

^^ Someone who loves animals is indeed very cool.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ you look pretty chilled in your avatar, plus your name is 'polar' dude!


----------



## Zomg

^^
Good taste in music and movies :3
Btw from seeing your older posts in some of the forums you seem very mature for your age as well


----------



## Lasair

I love your name...I want a petty name like that!


----------



## Steve123

The picture took of that sunset in your profile is awesome!


----------



## lastofthekews

^we've got the same first name - best one in the world :high5 and you live in Canada, I think that's cool


----------



## Fitzer

You have a great taste in movies. Office Space is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## caflme

^very kind, supportive, cute and an all around awesome guy... and a really super friend.

ahhh too late S... ok, that was for the guy above this....


Don't know much about Fitzer but hey.... he's 17... I wouldn't mind being 17 again ;-)

Edited to add --- Fitzer likes swimming and Stephen King (used to live around the corner from him in Bangor, Maine)... those are some good qualities too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^I don't know you very well but you seem real nice m'am *tips cap*


----------



## tutliputli

Jimmy is handsome, has great taste in music, funny and seems like a nice guy. He also has the best username ever.


----------



## Dub16

I'm gonna resort to wee poems on this thread from now on. 
So here's me first wee sonnet, for the craic.

*ODE TO TUTLI*:

One of the coolest people on the site,
A stylish lass who enjoys a tipple of a Friday night,
A suer-cool taste in vintage clothes,
How she ended up in Norwich, nobody knows.
A lovely person in every way,
Tutli's posts always brighten up our day.


----------



## sabueed

Great taste in movies. The Godfather is my favorite movie ever.


----------



## lastofthekews

^ another guy with the same first name as me, cool! And you live in California, I think that's great


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ you look like a happy chappy!


----------



## tutliputli

You're Irish so you must have an awesome accent


----------



## defoe

youre allways a lively character in chat
keep it up


----------



## polardude18

^^ You like Pop and R&B music, good taste!


----------



## sara01

you seem to be a really open minded person, non judgmental! That is so awesome. You also seem to be passionate about a lot of interesting things, like music. You have some really sweet interests! Overall, open minded and passionate...great qualities


----------



## GnR

You like The Allman Brothers Band .


----------



## sara01

you are good looking, adventurous, and like the Allman Brothers Band haha


----------



## Cerberus

You come across as a likable and positive person.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Named after my favorite mythical hell-guardian.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Has an excellent taste in movies.


----------



## Arfmoo

You're adorable. And hey, you don't smoke, I don't smoke, awesome.


----------



## tutliputli

I like your profile picture. If that's you, I'm terribly jealous of your hair. You list nerdiness as a turn on, which makes you awesome.


----------



## Perfectionist

I think you're one of the most known people on this board: the extrovert of SAS!


----------



## tutliputli

Perfectionist said:


> I think you're one of the most known people on this board: the extrovert of SAS!


Haha, omg! I'm SO not extroverted IRL, I have pretty bad SA and am horribly awkward. But it makes me happy that someone thinks I'm well known around here!

-----------

Your posts always make me laugh, sometimes until my face hurts, and you're very perdy. I'm jealous of your hair as well!


----------



## knuckles17

i always see u post id never think you suffer from SA lol


----------



## riverscuomo91

I love the show Invader Zim, and like your GIR avatar!


----------



## TheCanadian1

riverscuomo91,

LoL, You're awesome just for loving Invazer Zim!! (and GIR, of course)


----------



## Cloudy Sky

I like spending time alone as well. Quiet and thoughtful people are cool.


----------



## polardude18

^^ at the moment you have posted on this site 25 times, that is my lucky number so you must be lucky too!


----------



## CandySays

Your status is amusing! Lol.


----------



## tutliputli

Your posts are always so positive! You seem like a nice person. Also, your username seems to be a reference to the Velvet Underground and I like people who like good music.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

^^love your username, best i have seen


----------



## sara01

You have some great taste in movies! You are a scientist, and it sounds like you are creative in your work, and creative in how you address your social anxiety, and finding ways to get what you want in life. 
You sound like a really positive person, and optimistic. Also you sound caring and most likely a good listener! It seems like you are genuine in wanting to help others. 

I also saw your post on favorite artists! So I would definitely emphasize the fact that you seem to have a lot of interests, hidden talents and creativity! Overall very cool person


----------



## OuttaMyMind

I remember you made me feel welcome when I first joined SAS. You seem very caring towards others. You have a wide and not to mention good taste in books. You are a very smart person and there is no doubt that you will go far in life. :]


----------



## Falcons84

I like how you designed your profile


----------



## Sabriella

I like your avatar (is it you?) and your taste in music.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Listens to the Wu Tang Clan, is a Writing major. Serious combination of awesome right there.


----------



## Perfectionist

I really like that you rock it out in the Random Posts thread a lot. I definitely get a kick out of a lot of your posts.


----------



## papaSmurf

Counter-Compliment! 

Perfectionist is a charming devil. The combination of her avatar and her signature quote never fail to make me chuckle inwardly when I see them. She also embroiders, apparently, which instantly makes her more interesting and folksy than I can ever aspire to be.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You must be very smart being a history-spanish double major, I like your dedication.


----------



## Arisa1536

Well how do you do polarbear? 
what a good idea :idea for a positive thread

i love your signature Polar:boogie

*"Get well soon"*


----------



## tutliputli

Your avatar is beautiful! You also like Bob Dylan, The Doors and Johnny Cash - great taste.


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ has the coolest hair cut and cutest bunnies


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^I've read "the dirt" too that book rocks! so by association you rock too!


----------



## Fitzer

By looking at your username and some of your posts, I can tell you are a funny guy!


----------



## Franky

You seem pretty on to it from other posts of yours ive read. You're interested in Acting? cool...you've got a broad range of interests actually...I like people that are into lots of stuff.


----------



## Jessie203

I like your quote alot... Hope is the one thing no one can ever take away from a person


----------



## polardude18

^^ In your 'about me' section it says that you are trying to spend less time online, good for you.


----------



## Georgina 22

has a nice collection of photos in his profile and looks quite cute


----------



## knuckles17

you have very cute guinea pigs!


----------



## Whitney

^I love your avatar, very artistic picture!


----------



## Links

^ Has a nice forename.


----------



## Lasair

Was very kind in sending me a message on that other site!


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ that is a pretty flower in your avatar


----------



## Liam723

liked how honest you were in your post on the fourm.Be strong things will get better.I believe in carma good things will happen.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Is a lovely person, has an adorable pet wabbit, is funny and has great taste in films AND music.


----------



## Whitney

^I always enjoy reading your posts and you have great taste in music!


----------



## shazzaTPM

You have very enjoyable quotes.


----------



## ionre24

I really like your signature. And you're from Australia, I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You play the guitar which is awesome, I wish i could learn how to do that.


----------



## millenniumman75

I guess I have to compliment two! 

IrishK is a friendly gal who everybody should get to know. 

CrashMedicate is a SASsy fellow, ladeeeez. He loves baseball, even if it is not his main team. He even knows about my Reds. That says a lot about his character .


----------



## tutliputli

What can I say? MM75 is simply awesome. Hilarious, intelligent, and a great and very fair mod. He also resembles Prince William.


----------



## Emptyheart

You have an amazing style!


----------



## uffie

you are the most amazing girl ever<333


----------



## Emptyheart

You are sweet, sincere, and mine! <33


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^You're good looking and friendly


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

You have one of the best usernames on sas. Also good taste in music and you are one of those people that always has an interesting post.


----------



## estse

You've made me laugh more than a few times, and your relevance is relevant.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I really like your signature


----------



## Paul

You come across as very sincere, express yourself well here, and you're nice to everyone.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Damn, you have over 700 posts..... And i called you a newbie in chat. Sorry mate. You seem like a very nice person. And quite genuine!


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ is a very good looking son, gonna miss you


----------



## caflme

^makes me smile, she is beautiful, funny... and I really enjoy reading her posts...


----------



## Sabriella

You're incredibly friendly and your posts are always insightful.


----------



## Lasair

You have really cool eyes!


----------



## estse

You made me want to compliment somebody, whcih doesn't sound like much in the compliment thread, but I've wanted to compliment you before, if only I could remember what for. I'm sorry, but you're one of the best, just ask the of us rest.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Is super awesome, super funny, has great taste in music, and, I'm guessing, a very talented musician.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your bob is like a beacon of positivity and it looks really shiny too!!


----------



## AussiePea

Your avatar cracks me up every time and you seem like a genuine guy!!


----------



## Miss Meggie

You are very good looking.


----------



## BetaBoy90

In your avatar you seem quite fashionable!


----------



## TurningPoint

You're a g. You have a nice beard. You have a great sense of humor. You talk good with the ladies ;] You're kinda fun to hang out with too


----------



## BetaBoy90

You are sensual, you have a phenomal set of abs, great pecs, and a great *** to boot!

You're also great at navigating!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also you're a great listener, a sports god, I great conversationalist and a friend.


----------



## ThingIwanteD

you guys are awesome ive been here only a few days but I can see that people here are really gentle and are willing to help. I wish everyone all the best


----------



## CleverCabbage

I don't really know you, but you seem very polite and kind, and for that, I would like to compliment you.

Also, i would like to compliment BreakfastOfChampions in particular, for starting this thread. I think it's a really good idea, and it is nice to read all the posts. (i know i should only compliment the person above, but i just had to say that )


----------



## Lasair

Good taste in films, embrace your inner child (I also love Tim Burton's Corpse Bride )


----------



## iDont

I love the red in your avatar and your Japanese symbols in your signature


----------



## CrisRose

^ awesome at making prank phone calls :teeth


----------



## Lasair

iDont said:


> I love the red in your avatar and your Japanese symbols in your signature


Thank you - that's my name is Japanese!


----------



## Lasair

CrisRose - you have a lovely taste in music!


----------



## Sabriella

You're really pretty and you have very diverse taste in music!


----------



## BetaBoy90

You have a really cute Avatar!


----------



## CleverCabbage

Your beard is epic ^^


----------



## millenniumman75

^Is not who he says he is (by his username :wink).


----------



## BetaBoy90

Your nameplate is the colour green, meaning you are special!


----------



## Paul

^ Is ready for a final release after 90 betas.


----------



## Frequency

^
Enjoys iceworlds.

(Been to Norway? )


----------



## estse

^Knows who the band Hawkwind is (guessing here), or now does.


----------



## polardude18

^ You have a cool guitar


----------



## Bullet Soul

In your about me it says you don't care what people think about you, and even though you don't care what I think I think that's really cool and I admire you for it. 

Plus you've lived in Tennessee and Florida and those are two awesome places.


----------



## Your Crazy

Your avatar is cool.


----------



## estse

You're crazy.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Is better acquainted with worms and dirt than I.


----------



## PickaxeMellie

A long time ago, a friend told me something that I took as a high compliment even to this day. "I can't imagine what it's like to be you," she said. She was referring to my crazy family and how I was relatively well adjusted.

Of course, she said this over ten years ago, before I had found my potential crazy. Now I think about what she said, my family, and am somewhat reassured that things could always be worse.


----------



## SMS1981

You have a very cute Chihuahua !!

I too have one. An apple head white one named lacie.


----------



## Witchcraft

You are very pretty and I liked your poems


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Great taste in movies and books, plus your avatar is hilarious


----------



## estse

^Has the ability to smash his head and not invite concussions. Also, he may just be Batman.


----------



## Sapphiress

^is a very classy gentleman


----------



## Mumble

^You have an awesome name.


----------



## polardude18

^^ I like your username. Mumble is fun to say. Also you have a smiley face on the top of your message when no one else seems to be able to have one, indeed very cool!


----------



## saara

^ Great user pic. You look like you're modelling the clothes.


----------



## PickaxeMellie

^First, Saara, let me congratulate you on your new job. I know it took a lot of nerve to compose yourself for the amount of interaction it takes to attain employment. So, because of this, there is an 99.9% chance that you are a dynamic person, regardless of anxiety.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ I hear you're pretty nifty with a pick axe, just watch where you swing that thing (nobodie's said that to me in ages hahaha)


----------



## BetaBoy90

I don't think you're retarded. Whether or not you are related to Jimmy Dean (RIP) is debatable though.


----------



## estse

^is a good-looking cool cat who starts the best or second best threads.


----------



## LearningToFly

You like to play the guitar, which is awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You have a kickass avatar that matches your kickass username which I believe you've taken from either a kick *** song from Pink Floyd or a kick *** song from the Foo Fighters, or from both their kick *** songs!!!


----------



## Wehttam

^looks like a nice guy in his pictures, the type that if he were a cab driver and whispered as I got out; "I could have kept you..." it wouldn't freak me out so much + plus a great taste in books and movies .


----------



## BetaBoy90

Wehttam said:


> ^looks like a nice guy in his pictures, the type that if he were a cab driver and whispered as I got out; "I could have kept you..." it wouldn't freak me out so much + plus a great taste in books and movies .


Rofl, well than I may have to become a cab driver then muahahahahaha.....

You love Amelie, and therefore you are cool!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ is awesome beyond words


----------



## bsd3355

Hard rocks are cool. Hardrock cafe is even cooler! Why? Because I said so.


----------



## saara

The quote in your signature struck me just now. It's so true. You're awesome for putting it there for us all to see!:yes


----------



## Blondegina

I like the pic you chose for your avitar. Very pretty.


----------



## Blondegina

That's my pic  So thank you very much!


----------



## BetaBoy90

You look pretty!


----------



## silentcliche

Bill Hicks owns. RIP.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You are a new poster that I like and recognize, I think you make good posts and you know Bill Hicks so you rule

Also your avatar is very friendly and welcoming


----------



## tutliputli

^ Hilarious, good-looking, kind and friendly.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I feel like a greedy compliment stealing a-hole for continually posting in this thread, but it is fun and I love giving compliments

So anyways what can I say about you hmmmmmmmm, awesome style, great haircut, freakin sweet, animal humanitarian and very very extremely frustratingly attractive!


----------



## silentcliche

I can really identify with you. You give off a positive vibe. You seem very mature. You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## notyourstar

Your sig has a Mitch Hedberg quote, so I'm going to go ahead an assume you have an awesome sense of humor.


----------



## LearningToFly

I like your avatar. Arrested Development is an awesome show.


----------



## Lasair

Has a coole taste in music


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^

You're signature is fantastic, and you have good taste in scarves.


----------



## Lasair

Is an Irish palm reader - Nifty :yes


----------



## NVU

You are Irish, us Liverpool folk love the Irish


----------



## notyourstar

You are British, which means you have an accent. Which is awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I remember seeing your picture and your very pretty. Also you are from California so you are automatically "hip", at least to a Canadian you are


----------



## poeticinjustice

You're Canadian, which is awesome, because my favorite band ever is Canadian.
Also, you enjoy psychological books, which is exactly what I wrote in my favorite books and I didn't even know it was an actual term.


----------



## jlotz123

Love your quote, much meaning it has.

And.....you look nice *quickly walks away awkwardly*


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

*@jlotz123*

Your avatar is top notch. I wish I would of came up with it first. :yes


----------



## matty

Josh has awesome hobbies and I think I would have a heap of fun hanging out with you, And your like photography, maybe you could find my good side


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

awww cute avatar 

You have always tried to show positivity and humor on this forum and thats a good trait. Been through some rough patches and continue to move forward. Looking fit and trim, so reaching for your goals and coming out strong. You also like to ride, so that's cool...I'm curious if your plans remain the same???


----------



## matty

Once again Miss K, such a beautiful person inside and out. Has such a kind heart. Has been through too much yet keeps on her feet. The road is long but I know she had was it takes to make it. :squeeze


----------



## leonardess

^ for being a really good guy, in the fullest sense of the word.


----------



## defoe

youre very good at art/drawing


----------



## Lasair

is a very sweet person to talk with


----------



## BetaBoy90

Your posts are pleasant and you're very cute!


----------



## notyourstar

After lurking your profile for information, I see that you play drums, which is really awesome. Also you're Canadian, and I love Canada. And judging by your posts, you seem nice and have interesting things to say.


----------



## silentcliche

You have good taste in music, you like Arrested Development which makes you cool, and you're as cute as a button.


----------



## HipHopHead

^Your posts i find are always relatable and very helpful, and you remind me of an old friend...

this is a good thread...


----------



## matty

Full of positivity and drive. Nice to read posts from someone which looks at life from the brighter side.


----------



## Lasair

You have the cutest avatar on SAS


----------



## EunieLuv

The picture on your profile is cute~


----------



## silentcliche

You have a great smile


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ You have a great friendly smile as well


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your icon :]


----------



## polardude18

^^ you like fist pumping, tis very cool.


----------



## matty

Very friendly and has an awesome recognizable avatar


----------



## sara01

First of all I love that avatar. 
2nd, you have some awesome hobbies! You seem like a really interesting person that gets along with almost anyone. I love your bike too! It is gorgeous :yes And it looks like you do some off roading there with your truck which is sooo cool.
I love the fact that even though you acknowledge you have social anxiety, you seem to stay really positive about dealing with it. You might have had a rough time with it but you pick yourself right back up and move forward. It is inspiring! Also, not to forget you are a good lookin guy haha


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I like the black and white avatar with the red rose. very artistic.


----------



## alexander9

well, on the easy road..compliments on the avatar, i like the quote in your signature, and of course, you're pretty..

second, i just signed up for this site last nite (or early AM, whatever) and one of your posts was one of the first i saw. so i have you to thank for inspiring me to say what's on my mind. seems like a few other people here love ya, so keep doin your thing! compliments on you as a person in general!


----------



## matty

Is in love and has a beautiful relationship with his partner. Was a nice post to read. Thanks for sharing


----------



## silentcliche

Has a positive vibe that is palpable. I wish I could spread it on toast so can give out happy sammiches.


----------



## alexander9

the kid wants to give out "happy sammiches"! what's there Not to like about that?


----------



## Blondegina

I love it that you just signed up and are posting in this thread! Speaks volumes! Your a good person with a sweet heart!


----------



## kosherpiggy

you look pretty in your avatar :]]


----------



## silentcliche

Anyone who's on Team CoCo is alright with me.


----------



## Blondegina

Beautiful smile and look like a very nice person! Very kind eyes!


----------



## sara01

I saw some of those funny pictures you put up and I was laughing so hard! You seem like you have a really great sense of humor, and you are really accepting. It is also nice that you joined recently but you have been really putting yourself out there to help others and welcome them to the forum. It seems like you really enjoy helping other people, and you are a genuinely nice person. 
Seeing some of your posts it looks like you have a talent for putting people at ease, and you are also willing to open up about issues in your life in order to help others out. 
Well, that was a bit long but I just wanted to let you know! :b


----------



## actionman

Kind and thoughtful


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

has a big heart and an amazing way with words


----------



## actionman

Beautiful. Body, mind, heart & Soul.


----------



## Blondegina

Cutie pa-tootie and I love your signature
My brain is destroying my soul, only my heart fights on (Loves it)!
And OMG Sara thank you so much! You made me smile! Your a total sweetheart! Thank you so much for your kind sweet words!


----------



## poeticinjustice

Your avatar picture is gorgeous, and from your posts you seem like a genuinely sweet, caring person


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

You have a great taste in music.


----------



## Lasair

has an amazing profile photo


----------



## tutliputli

^ Pretty and nice sense of style.


----------



## rawrguy

Has a very good taste in music


----------



## Insanityonthego

okay commented wrong person

cool avatar


----------



## monkeymagic86

nice user name


----------



## Insanityonthego

I like Aussies!


----------



## matty

Great avatar, I have a think for angels. 
You seem really interesting and like you have fun. Sound like you could come out one night with my friends and fit right in. 
You strike me as honest. Yes just from you about me page :lol


----------



## jane

You express yourself well and from your posts, you seem like a very fair and open-minded person. Your opinions seem really balanced.


----------



## Insanityonthego

thanks!

Quack quack quack lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

You have a variety of hobbies which are unique and interesting


----------



## matty

You are the maddest stalker on sas. 
Very likable, always having fun and joking, you make me laugh in a lot of your post yet still has a serious side when needed. All comes down to your personality.  now when do I get my bribe for posting this???


----------



## BetaBoy90

matty said:


> You are the maddest stalker on sas.
> Very likable, always having fun and joking, you make me laugh in a lot of your post yet still has a serious side when needed. All comes down to your personality.  now when do I get my bribe for posting this???


Hmmmm, that's strange, I thought I requested the moderators for you to stop harrassing me on this website, this really bothers me....

Anyways, you're a solid dude,a really good sport and just a chill guy who you could probably talk about anything with.


----------



## kosherpiggy

it's cool that you like woody allen


----------



## JTS4549

its awesome that your hobby is being a weirdo, and you have a cool name.


----------



## Insanityonthego

When I think of Oklahoma, I think of Oklahoma guys being hot...lol i'm just being stupid though lol


----------



## lost in stereo

I really do like your display picture.
It's quite nice :]
plus I sorta envy you for living in the united states. : D


----------



## Lasair

I laughed at what you said in the "about me" section on your profile


----------



## Blondegina

I saw your pic on your profile and your very pretty. Very beautiful and kind eyes and seem like a very nice person!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Seems like a kind person and careful in speech. Maybe even sensitive and dedicated!


----------



## leonardess

lovely choice of avatar and intriguing sig.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Are you 45? You look very youthful for your age in your avatar. I hope that's a compliment!


----------



## JTS4549

You seem like a nice person, and you are always full of positive things to say about other people.


----------



## leonardess

are you kidding? I would give you my fortune if I had one. 

knows how to give the most amazing compliments.


----------



## estse

Makes fireflies dance on fingertips and boy bands quiver tremendously.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Seems to be quite witty, in the good way.


----------



## Blondegina

Beautiful girl!


----------



## kosherpiggy

beautiful:]


----------



## toughcookie

Great taste in quotes  (signature)


----------



## Wehttam

^^ Positive personality judging by her post. Great quality for a new recent addition to the SAS family


----------



## silentcliche

Your signature is great. I may have to steal it :O


----------



## actionman

Cool singer


----------



## ratbag

You have a nice face


----------



## kosherpiggy

I like your name


----------



## matty

Conans her hero, Seems pretty light hearted and fun.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

his kindness never ceases to impress me


----------



## actionman

Artistic and talented


----------



## matty

I say his name in my head like a superhero intro. I love it. 
Looks famous to me and seems like a really genuine and decent guy.

_______
and thanks K


----------



## silentcliche

Definitely a guy I'd have a beer with. Or ten.


----------



## matty

Would take him up on his beer or 10 offer. 
Fine addition to sas


----------



## kosherpiggy

seems pretty chill


----------



## Lasair

Sounds like a very strong person who will not let SA stop her


----------



## toughcookie

A very interesting person. I'm curious about her signature. It's cool! Also has great taste in flowers (avatar)


----------



## LearningToFly

You seem to be a very positive person. 
And you have a cool avatar.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a good username


----------



## BetaBoy90

Is really smart and also really cute, a double edged sword for sure


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really awesome to talk to :]


----------



## Perfectionist

Everytime I see this thread has been updated you seem to always be the last user who posted. You are quite excellent at complimenting! And that is a very excellent skill to have.


----------



## silentcliche

I enjoyed the pics of your Montreal trip. Looked like lots of fun.

Oh yeah, Habs suck. Just thought I'd throw that in there :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just seems like he gets every joke and everything anyone says. Very aware and from everything he says he seems to be quite an intelligent fellow. Also, he may not feel his beard is worthy of praise, but I had/have beard envy when I checked out his pictures .


----------



## elle21roses

I like his status "sexting your mother" LOL Nice!


----------



## Neptunus

I like how you matched your page colors with your avatar.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Is one of the nicest people on the forums


----------



## contranigma

*ya*

I would like to compliment your opinion that you prefer to read mostly graphic novels. I prefer this as well, they are somewhat superior.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Anyone who reads graphic novels as well is a cool person in my book!


----------



## asdf

walks with a rare elegance


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cute icon


----------



## Richard Miles

*<- i just love this face*

*looks at profile pic* you have a bright smile that warms my heart!


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cute icon


----------



## Richard Miles

*Lol*

i love how you posted twice XD and... your very pretty :blush


----------



## kosherpiggy

I didn't even notice that O.O haha I guess it's funnier 
you seem awesome


----------



## strawberryjulius

You have nice cheekbones and the Princess Bride is one of your favourite movies, too much awesome for me.


----------



## mrbojangles

^ your posts on here are constantly making me laugh.


----------



## bunny xo

looking forward to get to know you.. im new here =)


----------



## actionman

Is a very caring young lady. Only just joined..and already giving out compliments.


----------



## Perfectionist

Your avatar always reminds me of Viggo Mortenson. Seeing as I'm assuming that is you, you look like Viggo Mortenson. I hope that you take that as a compliment!


----------



## actionman

Is young and pretty..and im sure is going to melt some guys heart one day..if she hasent melted several already. 

Ha..yeah it's me. Though im far uglier in the flesh. Hey im happy with that if he's a chick magnet..though he's probs not..knowing my luck lol.

Ps..i didnt come back in here to be complimented..i just cant stop complimenting people lol.


----------



## Lasair

You are always at the end of this tread  

I was reading the "Turn on" section of your profile and it is the sweetest EVER


----------



## VIncymon

You have a very optimistic avatar.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

you like guitars too, excellent. Thats always awesome


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

...where do I even begin...

has so many great qualities and I've enjoyed knowing him for a while. Has a great smile, plays guitar, is from ireland....the list continues


----------



## actionman

Wears his jacket well in his latest pic..looking cool.


----------



## tutliputli

Seems like a very kind and thoughtful member.


----------



## Neptunus

Love your avatar and username!


----------



## AussiePea

The goddess of the sea! A great laugh on the forum and someone you can have fun with but also brings a lot to discussion! A great asset to the forum!!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

A solid dude, and someone who is very memorable and interesting!


----------



## rawrguy

I'm quite impressed by your Super Amazing and Sexy Photo Album.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Very cool and funny link in that signature of yours.:teeth


----------



## melissa75

Your avatar and status crack me up every time I come across a post of yours :lol


----------



## tutliputli

You seem really cool and interesting  I like your taste in books and films, and I love the quote in your signature - a good friend recently suggested I check out Rumi.


----------



## silentcliche

I saw the pictures of your room and it looks very warm and inviting. Love that view outside your window


----------



## mrbojangles

i saw your youtube video earlier and your really talented. really good singing and guitar skills.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Is nice on chat and seems like a good guy generally.


----------



## kimcb7

Friendly on chat, nice person


----------



## AussiePea

Best Kiwi ever!!! Always cheerful to speak with, always nice and a joy to have on the forum!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist

I found it difficult to settle on one compliment for this poster. I will go with:

One _heck _of a cool guy. I definitely always read all his posts.


----------



## matty

Seems like an awesome girl which can take a joke. Also has some amazing photos.


----------



## toughcookie

Seems like a really postive person with a sense of humour. Also has the most funloving avatar pic I've seen so far!


----------



## silentcliche

New member but already making a positive impact here. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Is awesome!


----------



## silentcliche

Is awesomer!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Is awesomer cause he likes the C man like me!


----------



## matty

Is the Awesomest


----------



## strawberryjulius

You have nice eyes, but you didn't hear that from me! :um


----------



## Neptunus

Intelligent, bold and very straightforward! An asset to the forum!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I generally think of this person as insightful and someone who means well when posting. Also they have a very memorable name and nice avatar to go alongside that.


----------



## matty

If memory serves me right. Bboy was sexter of the year 2009 and is looking to hold the award this year. Honestly has the best sense of humor ever and always fun to talk to. Yet has a serious side and calls it how he sees it when needed. And did I mention he is sexting your mother


----------



## 2ndchance

Everyday I wake up I look forward to mattys great posts!


----------



## matty

Very kind, very very kind. Also has a pretty sweet username. To me it is deep and optimistic.


----------



## actionman

Very nice guy. Always willing to give out advice abd compliments around the forum..generally putting others before himself. Also has a cool bike and jeep. 

I so wana take my bike test when I get back to work


----------



## Richard Miles

you look very cute no ****! LOL
you seem like a very nice guy


----------



## Lasair

You have an amazing and very enjoyable art album on your profile


----------



## BetaBoy90

A generous person and a kind soul. Has chosen a very noble profession, and seems to have all the right intentions


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^
Your hair smells like a thundersorm in summer.

And your pretty smart for a Canadian. *jk!!*


----------



## Sabriella

Funny, handsome, smart, friendly. One of my favourite people on here!


----------



## Perfectionist

Your recent picture in the picture thread made me laugh  It was great.


----------



## rawrguy

^is beautiful and an athiest


----------



## tutliputli

Your animal pictures album made me laugh and you like The Beatles which means you must be cool


----------



## slkjao

i like your body type


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Really cool person and also a great drawer.


----------



## toughcookie

Has a really funny username and an awesome avatar. I actually used a very similar picture as my facebook pic once


----------



## matty

Has a very entertaining profile. Her name is tough. Tough cookie


----------



## carefree

you're aussie, 
you often say things on the forum that make me question my own opinions on issues which i think is fantastic


----------



## related

Your username/status/signature are all nice and positive


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Nice and positive people are always detecting the nice and positive.


----------



## cmed

^ awesome Turd Munching partner. That sounds innapropriate but he knows what I'm talking about :lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Is pretty physically fit and seems to have a wicked sense of humour


----------



## Deathinmusic

Is very sweet, kind and caring


----------



## rawrguy

has impressive pictures of himself and his guitars in what I think is a recording studio.


----------



## findinglife

Funny guy, in a good way. I enjoy your posts


----------



## toughcookie

Seems to be an very thoughtful and compassionate person. Has great potential to achieve anything!


----------



## polardude18

^^ You like jazz, I heart you.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is purely awesome and would make a great fist pumper with me


----------



## EmptyRoom

^
Has a good sense of humor and great taste in heroes


----------



## kosherpiggy

is funny :]


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is creative, has good taste, a great sense of humor, and is very funny!


----------



## Prakas

^Creative, caring, and an excellent photographer! I love those pictures of your bird, and you even go a step furthur by sketching him. Just adorable!


----------



## actionman

Looks really pretty in her profile pic.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

always nice and friendly and has a cool style.


----------



## sociallyretarded

^ reads Sylvia Plath and writes poetry!


----------



## matty

Turn offs: douchebaggery 

Oh doesnt get much better then that. 

I also like your avatar, very artistic and powerful.


----------



## oboechick

The dog in his avatar is cute. Good boy!


----------



## silentcliche

You play the oboe so you tune whole mother-lovin' orchestra.


----------



## matty

New profile pic, looking good. Also changed his statue. Silentcliche is a new man. I also think a lot of silentcliche and enjoy his posts.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Pfft, he had an awesome beard and got rid of it. I was contemplating heterosexuality and everything. I was CURIOUS, even.

Edit: that was for silentcliche!

Edit2: I guess I'd consider heterosexuality for matty too.

Edit3: He make good posts on that bloody "nice guys" thread.


----------



## estse

^is rad **** and has great hair and eyes, and I'm not sure, but probably could kick my ***. Okay, I'm sure. And I like her forum fortitude et al.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Smart, witty, interesting, and has made me laugh on many occasions! The forum would be a boring place without him! :yes


----------



## Perfectionist

Yay I get to compliment Neptunus! A really thoughtful and intelligent poster. I'm always glad you're one of the most prominent gals on the forum, you do us all proud.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ You're really hot


----------



## BetaBoy90

Has only made 70 something posts and I remember her username, so is very memorable. Also has a very cool avatar!


----------



## LearningToFly

You seem to be a genuinely cool person and you have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Falcons84

made the 1000th post of this thread and likes Muse


----------



## matty

Has some pretty funny pics, great facial expressions. 
Also has a blog which documents some things, I respect him for that and enjoyed reading them, it showed you were trying. Also a young guy with what appears to be a pretty level head. Stick at it man.


----------



## Dub16

Matty is sound as a pound. Seems to be very genuine and one of the friendliest people on here.

And one of the first to welcome me back from my ill-fated exile


----------



## Harrington

I've been a member for a day now, so probably no one knows me, but I love these kinds of games so I had to join in!

You're from Ireland?! That's awesome! I love Celtic culture. I do Scottish dancing (and I used to do Irish) so I love that kind of stuff. Been to Ireland, too. Very beautiful country, you're very lucky! Also I love the picture by your name


----------



## rawrguy

^Joined this wonderful site! Welcome!


----------



## sociallyretarded

^ puts his faith in His noodly appendage


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cool icon


----------



## Lasair

From your profile you seem like a really happy, silly, care free person


----------



## strawberryjulius

I think you're really cute..and now my ears are blushing, ah! :b


----------



## kosherpiggy

likes Ponyo :]


----------



## Lasair

strawberryjulius said:


> I think you're really cute..and now my ears are blushing, ah! :b


Thats so sweet :squeeze


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like the fact that you like sunflowers


----------



## Lasair

I like some of your choice of film


----------



## Dub16

Jan is very friendly and intelligent and cant cook spuds properly


----------



## Lasair

looks good with flowers in his hair...he he


----------



## Dub16

Oi! Yer not s'posed to mention that. They werent in me hair, they were behind me!


----------



## Lasair

Dub16 said:


> Oi! Yer not s'posed to mention that. They werent in me hair, they were behind me!


:haha


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really cute=)


----------



## Prakas

^hehe, your cute as well, but that must make me a creep according to your status 

You seem to be very expressive and have a nice taste in music and movies.


----------



## Perfectionist

You look really handsome in your avatar! I love me some ties.


----------



## actionman

As pretty as they come.


----------



## kosherpiggy

seems really smart and sweet


----------



## BetaBoy90

Quite mature and also very cool


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really cool to talk to


----------



## rawrguy

You seem like a really a cool person


----------



## kosherpiggy

you like good music =]


----------



## rawrguy

you have a fun job


----------



## kosherpiggy

you would be a great sidekick!


----------



## Hamtown

A nice girl who seems really open


----------



## EmptyRoom

You're amazing for having Dark Side Of The Moon as your avatar


----------



## Lachlan

I like your name and avatar combination


----------



## factmonger

Likes Bob Dylan 

You are from one of the most beautiful, safest countries in the world.

You seem pretty introspective and imaginative.


----------



## kosherpiggy

you have good taste in music
youre cute
its cool that youre a buddhist


----------



## BetaBoy90

She's a cutey and also is really good at complimenting people


----------



## BetaBoy90

AHAHAHA, ok I'm going to compliment you, it may end up looking like I'm complimenting my self though, as you said :b

Seems quite intelligent, is cultured and knows good entertainment from bad entertainment!


----------



## OregonMommy

^You've got a great sense of humor.


----------



## matty

Firstly She just recently joined and is posting in here, always a good thing,
Has a hobby as target shooting, I think thats pretty sweet, 
and look at that crazy avatar. Awesome


----------



## mind_games

Is inspiring in how he deals with setbacks and issues.


----------



## actionman

A sound guy


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really nice ,but should have more confidence


----------



## estse

^is - I'm sure its been said already - a Conan lover, equal to being a great person. Plus she's an all-star in this thread.


----------



## silentcliche

I enjoy her sense of humour.


----------



## matty

an incredible musician which shares it with the board. Thank you


----------



## silentcliche

A man-crush worthy bloke. There must be something in the water down there. Every Aussie I know are awesome people.


----------



## matty

Touche


----------



## silentcliche

^ One of the best scenes in all of cinema! <3

Anyone who knows the genius that is Pee-Wee's Big Adventure is a cool cat in my book. I also read that you like Fugazi too. Super cool brownie points for that too


----------



## rawrguy

Saw your videos yesterday. You have a great voice!


----------



## estse

^is really smart and really fast, and has a hard tit killer **** in her past.


----------



## anonymid

Knows his Sonic Youth lyrics.


----------



## estse

^no only knows his SY lyrics, but has seen Fred Anderson (RIP) live in concert! A true music connoisseur.


----------



## Dub16

He is the chosen one!


(not sure what hes been chosen ta do, but hes the chosen one alright)


----------



## estse

Dub16 has a comic book about his life, written by hobos and drawn by children. Mature readers suggested.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Has a quirky sense of humour which I tend to enjoy. Also has a great Avatar currently, and has a mysterious quality about him which I'm sure the ladies like, or maybe they just think it's creepy...I dunno....


----------



## lonelygirl88

Has a really great avatar. Oh wait no...He changed it.
Hmmmm....toughie....
Has good taste in music (he likes AIC)


----------



## BetaBoy90

anymouse said:


> i think he has a lot of girlfans on here and is never seen as creepy-- just faraway-like.
> 
> and as for you, i shan't compliment you again as my mother has failed to receive what your status delivers of late!
> 
> and as for the girl above, i compliment your taste in music. AIC unplugged = one of my favorites.


I was just pulling Merc's chain, but apparently he has fans to do that for him... j/k god I think dirtylike

I wanted to just say to lonelygirl88: I'm ashamed you can't think of any other compliments for me, I'm such a likable chap (and also very narcissistic heh), I can't talk to you any more...

As for anymouse, the more I find out about her, the more I like talking with her. She's very levelheaded and I'm sure she could have a "good" conversation with many different types of people if she so chooses to.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You play the drums which is nice arrow to your already well stocked quiver.

What happened to the beard tho man? you've changed..


----------



## Lasair

Has a nice sense of humour that doesn't scare me


----------



## kosherpiggy

is adorable :3


----------



## Lasair

is really friendly


----------



## littlemisshy

Just new to this site, but you have a lovely avatar, makes me feel relaxed


----------



## Lasair

Your a mommy - that takes strength


----------



## BetaBoy90

I read on another thread that you are moving out soon, that takes courage and risk, so you are brave!!!


----------



## Lasair

is funny


----------



## strawberryjulius

You seem like a very sweet, positive person.


----------



## matty

Is a pocket rocket with a great sense of humor. Always sly and cheeky.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

is a strong guy who is willing to step out, take risks in his life, carve out his own path and face the unknown.


----------



## matty

In a special girl who just soldiers on with what life throws at her, some days it is too much but who is that girl the next day standing on her feet. K  She is kind to everyone. Has many fine qualities.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

:no 

I'm not kind to everyone :cry I was impatient with a few people today. I even swore at someone for cutting me off. Actually a whole tirade of bad words. Like *** and ****er and *******. And a few holy **** you are such a ****ing *******  

oh- compliment...

is a support to many people on this forum and tries his best to show positivity even if it is hard.


----------



## Perfectionist

Is super cool and seems very stylish! I'm definitely jealous of her.


----------



## matty

Jumped in on me. 

Always fun to talk to, sees the world is an awesome way. Takes beautiful photos which she shares with sas


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome !


----------



## silentcliche

She's got cuter kid pics than me :cry


----------



## Cleary

^ is a fantastic singer


----------



## matty

can make an epileptic dance like no one else


----------



## silentcliche

I already told him this but it bears repeating: he's a sexy beast


----------



## Perfectionist

Has an awesome avatar that always cheers me up, and a great sense of humour! I've definitely lol'ed at some of your posts.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really pretty!


----------



## factmonger

I'm with Coco!

From what interactions we've had, Kosherpiggy is really cool and quirky (quirky is awesome in my eyes). She definitely seems like someone I'd want to be friends with


----------



## Ironpain

The Person above me has very defined and beautiful cheek bone structure that brings out her eyes, it lights up her warm smile.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Don't know you too well. But I know you are from around the Toronto area, and you seem like a solid dude!


----------



## matty

with an *** like that, he must be a god


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your blog is awesome


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a funny username :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

kosherpiggy said:


> has a funny username :lol


She's kosher, and to me that shows discipline, I know I couldn't stick to eating kosher.


----------



## Ironpain

I don't you well myself but from what I can see you strike me as someone open to people here, plus you haven't sexted my mom eek: The words mom and sexting should never be uttered in the same sentence again.


----------



## kosherpiggy

if thats your legit job, thats a pretty cool job, son!


----------



## Ape in space

Anyone who likes Conan must have a good sense of humour.


----------



## matty

^ has a very witty about me section.


----------



## Lasair

Is really good looking


----------



## matty

^ has one hell of a list of music. Loves hang out the washing and is Irish. 

And you must be referring to my dog avatar, that isnt really me.


----------



## Lasair

Nah your avatar is not as good looking as you


----------



## Lasair

is a very sweet girl


----------



## Lasair

Spite? Is on her toes and knows her ground.


----------



## anonymid

Posts cool pictures on my wall.


----------



## matty

Looks to be a useful tile however only worth one point


----------



## matty

Changes avatars like no one else


----------



## Lasair

Avatar just makes me want to be happy


----------



## polardude18

Wow you are just soo pretty,I love your eyes they seem very relaxing and full of peace.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cool that she doesn't smoke


----------



## BetaBoy90

Is from NJ and doesn't act like a guido douche bag, so that's a huge accomplishment in itself!


----------



## Perfectionist

Your "sexting your mother" status was totally my favorite status I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Perfectionist said:


> Your "sexting your mother" status was totally my favorite status I have ever seen on this forum.


Gah, I'm a fool for thinking "Becoming E-Cool" could top "Sexting Your Mother!". Oh well it was fun while it lasted.

As far as Perfectionist goes, although I haven't talked with her before I don't believe, her posts are pretty funny and I think she is very smart and has a good mind for making moral decisions and seeing the world with a very open and perceptive outlook.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Is really smart, cool and pretty cute :].


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Likes jumping on trampolines which is awesome fun, I think your great for just liking this


----------



## Lasair

Doesn't smoke or drink ..yay!!!


----------



## factmonger

I like your sense of style. You're one-of-a-kind (in a good way )


----------



## cmed

^ has some good taste in music and is very pretty, assuming that is you in your avatar


----------



## BetaBoy90

Kind and cool dude, works out consistently(I assume) and has the body to prove it!


----------



## matty

Is a gun studier and shows great restraint. :lol

Tells the best stories and jokes, has a similar sense of humor to mine which is good.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cool dog as his icon


----------



## matty

Has piggy in her username.


----------



## Lasair

Replys to me - even after bad bad jokes


----------



## sara01

^ Is really pretty (gorgeous eyes  and is a really caring person. It seems like you look out for and genuinely care about others. You seem like you are a really really good person. Also AWESOME and really diverse music taste! You seem really creative and I think you would be an extremely interesting person to talk to and get to know


----------



## Lasair

Is a really cool outdoor sporty girl


----------



## matty

Says bad bad jokes. which I love to keep rolling :lol


----------



## Lasair

Is a great personal assistant - just needs to lay off the coffee


----------



## matty

Is a great cook, just needs to stay out of the kitchen :lol


----------



## Lasair

And bake in the bathroom???

I like that one of your hobbies is finding yourself


----------



## matty

Ignored the fact I called her a bad cook.


----------



## Lasair

Hasn't realised I bake not cook


----------



## BetaBoy90

Comes from a really great country, and is a great poster on SAS


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Has a quirky sense of humour and quirky is good.


----------



## matty

She strikes me as an explorer, always in nature. Always walking or at the beach. Or somewhere out in nature.


----------



## silentcliche

Aww, not this guy again. 

He's a soccer star and owns a pretty rad bike. That's badass right there, kids.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is one of the CoCo prezs of my CoCo fanclub ! : D


----------



## matty

Haha, not this legend again.  

Is a musical genius with a great personality, always gives a great feel around the forum. I am glad to have crossed paths with this man.


----------



## silentcliche

Woohoo, double compliments! I'll return the favour. 

@k to the p: A total Coco zealot but that's okay because he's the saviour of all humankind. All hail the coif!

@matty: Seriously, dude. I know this is just the internet but I can tell we'd be real good buds in real life.


----------



## matty

Wow how embarrassing, I normally double check to make sure no one sneaks in. 

Is going to post another, yes another kickass cover in the videos thread. People, stay posted. 

Also did anyone miss his rockin beard? I doubt you will see one better.


----------



## kosherpiggy

all 3 of us would make the 3 CoCo Musketeers :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Cutest pictures in the old picture thread by far, BY FAR!


----------



## Cleary

^ is quite possibly the e-coolest person I've ever met. and a badass drummer.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Has a great taste in movies and is really cute! :blush


----------



## rawrguy

Likes Married with Children. An awesome tv show.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is a funny kid :b


----------



## kosherpiggy

BetaBoy90 said:


> Cutest pictures in the old picture thread by far, BY FAR!


Awwwwwwwww :3


----------



## Dub16

shes conan's groupie


----------



## kosherpiggy

:rofl
the other groupie :b


----------



## rawrguy

is one hella good looking pirate


----------



## Slim Shady

Has a great taste in books.


----------



## Dub16

Slim seems to be a very nice lad. and hes funny. I like him, he brings a lot of positives to this site


----------



## Lasair

Gary lives in a completely different world to the lot of us....I want in
Crazy guy that cracks me up


----------



## kosherpiggy

seems like an awesome person to hang with


----------



## estse

is young, but smarter and more mature than most. by most i can only speak for myself, so maybe this isn't that great of a compliment.


----------



## anonymid

In spite of what he says, gives great compliments.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cool cuz he likes The Simpsons =D


----------



## tutliputli

Kosherpiggy seems like a really sweet person and is very pretty


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pretty, sophisticated, smart the list goes on...


----------



## matty

Is a chill guy. From what I have read and the interaction I have had with him he is a decent guy which is trying to find a way through sa. Seems to have fun and someone which I enjoy reading about and talking to (on the rare occasions it has happened) reminds me of me in some ways.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ripped body of steel, can't go wrong conversing with this guy, unless of course you mention that you're NOT a fan of Cats the musical....


----------



## Shy_Lolita

I need some of this!

I'm also not a fan of Cats the musical. I don't know if that counts as a compliment, but I'd love to talk to this guy to get a genuine one!


----------



## matty

^ doesnt like cats yet loves animals. I am confuse, cats is the best musical. 

Is a school teacher which shows great quality. Is quite attractive and has an interesting profile.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Is my favourite Australian SASer tied with Berry, Ospi, Mind_Games, Jaiyyson, uhhhh and all the other Aussies on this site.


----------



## matty

Is my favorite south african on sas. I am planning a safari, and I will drop by on the way through for some beer. 

lol mind games is a kiwi.


----------



## carefree

wants to go on a safari! thats awesome... i went on one when i was south africa, absolutely amazing! You'll love it!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

I like your signature, gives me more positive thoughts.


----------



## SilentOrchestra

I like your avatar and username.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I like the fact that you like WordGirl


----------



## BetaBoy90

I like the fact you will have that Conan Avatar until the internet collapses sometime in the near future


----------



## Ironpain

I like that you like Christopher Walken. Umm do you? (It needs more Cow Bell) Children Scoot closer.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i love the fact that taxi driver's one of your fave movies cuz i love that movie :3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kosherpiggy said:


> i love the fact that taxi driver's one of your fave movies cuz i love that movie :3


Has an awesome (immature sense of humour) and doesn't give a crap what others think about this. :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy

is quite good-looking =]


----------



## rawrguy

edit: has cute pictures 
did the wrong thread lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just seems like a positive and funny dude, someone I'd like to get to know better!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really awesome :]


----------



## hopeway

Has good taste in comedians


----------



## littlemisshy

awwww has the cutest little cherub


----------



## Lasair

Has adorable Kiddies!


----------



## littlemisshy

By your profile page you seem like a very interesting person


----------



## ratbag

You're turned off when pants be on the ground. We have this in common.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You're a certified loner (you joined the loner group :b) who drums just like myself, and because of these facts I think you're really swell


----------



## millenniumman75

^ plays a MEAN set of drums!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a funny sense of humor... and a good heart.


----------



## Dub16

I really like Neptunus, she has a good habit of making people laugh, but also makes some good points. Plus she paid me 20 euro to say this.


----------



## Lasair

Has one hell of a sense of humour


----------



## Dub16

Is really easy to talk to and good fun (and also aboot ta go to "chat" coz there'll be trouble otherwise)


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cool cuz he met the Cone Man


----------



## Lasair

Has very pretty hair


----------



## ColdWar

I just went to your profile and it had a positive vibe, it made me smile. You're cute.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has an awesome person as his icon


----------



## anonymid

Has an awesome person in both her icon and her signature.


----------



## papaSmurf

The above poster listens to The Magnetic Fields. This is an undeniable good.


----------



## meepmeep

I think you are very original with writing posts on this forum!!! =]

xx


----------



## Ironpain

He's the one who likes all
our pretty songs and He
likes to sing along and he
likes to shoot his gun but
he knows not what it means
knows not what it means
when I say.

Has great taste in Music (read your profile) Indeed.


----------



## Lasair

Has a really sweet profile with a lot of effort put into it!


----------



## EmptyRoom

A mighty interesting personality along with similar tastes of music I have


----------



## matty

Is breathing 
For such an empty room she has an abundance of goodness.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Knows how to kick a ball real good, soccer/football, depending on your country.


----------



## emerge

^ Is a Bright Eyes fan which obviously equates with awesomeness.


----------



## kosherpiggy

likes good movies


----------



## emerge

^ Has a cute username.


----------



## xtina

^ has a cute status


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cute icon


----------



## emerge

^ Is a fan of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs. My Music Appreciation professor decided to start out the course by playing the music video of Maps. It definitely made my night.


----------



## matty

^ can grow one hell of a mo ;0


----------



## emerge

^ Is very observant. Haha. & has an interesting sig.


----------



## matty

Made me realize I have a sig. Forgot about that. 

This is the first time I have seen you online and you have jumped straight in. props to you


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome :]


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Username is so cute! :clap


----------



## Neptunus

Has a cute avatar and good taste in movies.


----------



## anonymid

Posts the funniest Beavis and Butthead clips!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has very good comedic taste!

Ya' know, I just started a Beavis and Butthead egroup... *hint hint*  :b

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/the-beavis-and-butt-head-fan-group/


----------



## estse

^is the best! And would buy me an ice cream if I asked her!


----------



## emerge

^ Has a neat username.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Looks like a hot pixie

That's a compliment right?


----------



## emerge

^ Surfs. I think that's pretty awesome.

& yeah, the raver in me says it's a compliment. Aaha.

dontjudge.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Lists "the food pyramid" as a hobby in her profile. I have to respect that kind of dedication to nutritional well-being.


----------



## rawrguy

^ seems like the "outdoorsy" kind of person. that's something i could never be into lol


----------



## emerge

^ Likes The Beatles. My dad owns probably close to ever Beatles' album and CD, so I pretty much grew up on them.


----------



## estse

^is extremely good looking, and is good looking out for others, and is good looking.


----------



## matty

Is incredible witty and funny. Love reading posts out of the box.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

^ Has a cool signature that ive been thinking about, but cant seem to figure out what it means lol


----------



## monkeymagic86

Is smart and good at using big words.


----------



## emerge

^ Lives in Australia. I've always wanted to visit that country.


----------



## carefree

^has awesome taste in movies and music


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Nice username.

Very inspiring quote in signature.

From reading profile seems like a very nice and fun person.

Very pretty.


----------



## rawrguy

Has a nice accent


----------



## rawrguy

emerge said:


> ^ Likes The Beatles. My dad owns probably close to ever Beatles' album and CD, so I pretty much grew up on them.


really? niice i just started liking them recently


----------



## jtb3485

You like Back to the Future which has pretty much been my favorite movie since i was a kid.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Jason is like the coolest name ever


----------



## matty

Is chill, very laid back, Level headed 18 yo.


----------



## emerge

^ Is really encouraging.


----------



## rawrguy

good taste in movies


----------



## hopeway

*the above person...*

Is very knowledgeable about the key factor in social skills, i.e., showing great interest in other people.


----------



## Lachlan

has a cute avatar


----------



## emerge

^ Has an inspiring signature.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Has a good taste in movie and music.

Hobbies make her seem like a really fun person.

Cute avatar


----------



## Bullet Soul

Has a cool quote in her about me. 

Seems like a really nice and caring person.

Has a neat social group that I just might join.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Has an avatar that makes me want to sing Hakuna Matata. And that's just plain awesome, and association rules mean you're pretty awesome too!


----------



## Gorillaz

from the bio, seems like a very friendly person. Also has an ambition to travel and become an author, which is awesome


----------



## monkeymagic86

has good taste in music dude. The Gorillaz rock.


----------



## Bullet Soul

You like coffee and The Catcher in the Rye. You must be awesome.


----------



## matty

Whoa, only 15, you strike me as someone a lot older, very mature head and positive outlook on things. Respect :yes


----------



## rawrguy

[insert compliment about awesome bike]


----------



## emerge

^ Takes rad pictures. Haha.


----------



## eejm

Awesome pink hair in the avatar!


----------



## emerge

^ Is a sweet person.

(P.S. That's not me in my avatar, even though I have rocked pink hair before.)


----------



## peachclouds

i dig your status: "wandering star." reminds me of a portishead song that i love.


----------



## silentcliche

I like your username. Now I wish it would rain peaches. That would be swell.


----------



## Emmz92

Love the location your from.. Florida


----------



## peachclouds

i like your bangs.


----------



## emerge

^ Likes Portishead.


----------



## Hockey

^ Lives in Colorado, what a cool state, always wanted to visit Denver

Let's go Avalanche!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

nice username


----------



## Perfectionist

If I ran into you in real life on the street, one of the few SAS members I would not mace into oblivion. 

Don't worry, it's a good thing.


----------



## rawrguy

always has something interesting to say


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Seems like a cool funny dude


----------



## polardude18

^^ You read palms, that seems like a pretty cool thing to do.


----------



## Gorillaz

really friendly guy


----------



## VC132

really friendly guy


----------



## estse

really, really friendly and nice young chap who wished ANoNYMId a HOPEY AWEday indirectly through by calling him mistakenly anYMouse who is a DIFFERENT person of another SEX.


----------



## Amy Acer

Nice signature... i like it


----------



## Cheeky

Interesting & insightful posts


----------



## AussiePea

Pretty damn awesome person! Very fortunate to have met and chatted in person as well!!!


----------



## monkeymagic86

Nice guy with an awesome smile.


----------



## rawrguy

^is a freakin monkey with magic! what else can i say!??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^ He's fun.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

A wonderful smart person who loves flowers and Mark Twain quotes!


----------



## carefree

^ is passionate about astronomy and likes to daydream which is awesome!


----------



## Amy Acer

^Has the status 'Smiling' it makes me smile to see that. How often do we do that?


----------



## eejm

^
Cute avatar that looks just like my kitty!


----------



## emerge

^ Username starts with an "e". Super choice in my book.


----------



## kid a

the girl in your av looks so free ! idk if its you but i love pink hair and the username goes great with the pic. 
i also love portishead-wandering star great song i was just listening to it yesterday 

haha i love the quote too  ) )


----------



## emerge

^ Has beauty that resonates in hearts that probably she's not even aware of.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

So awesome that one of your hobbies is piano <3


----------



## emerge

^ Is turned on by hamburgers. <3


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

It seems you're a very creative person.


----------



## emerge

^Is supah fly.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has an awesome icon. word.


----------



## laura024

Has a great Shakespeare quote


----------



## kosherpiggy

looks really cute in her pic :]


----------



## rockguitarist89

saw in other thread...very attractive


----------



## emerge

^Has nice abs. *JEALOUS*


----------



## rockguitarist89

emerge said:


> ^Has nice abs. *JEALOUS*


Is hot and has a great avatar

this thread is all about giving and getting compliments lol obviously right? that's what the title says, but it always makes you feel better about yourself..which is why I like this forum so far...i feel much more positive about life in general b/c of this forum (srs)


----------



## carefree

nice abs, seems nice and positive!


----------



## rawrguy

is one of the MANY beautiful ladies here on SAS


----------



## estse

is rawrboy64.


----------



## leonardess

is genuinely funny


----------



## leonardess

possesses my absolute most favourite avatar on here (making up captions for it amuses me greatly), and I'm very jealous of that part.


----------



## anonymid

Created the 10 Songs Game, one of the best Just for Fun threads.


----------



## theskeptical

Is the best, the number one.


----------



## rawrguy

atheist and has a great taste in everything. this guy is the man! :b


----------



## rockguitarist89

rawrboy64 said:


> atheist and has a great taste in everything. this guy is the man! :b


this guy was the first to comment on my photo

therefore, we have a special connection (no **** brah)


----------



## kosherpiggy

has "the situation" !


----------



## rockguitarist89

kosherpiggy said:


> has "the situation" !


has one of the best television comedians in her avi!

seriously conan > all late night show hosts


----------



## rawrguy

is totally gay for me!

jk ;b


----------



## Cleary

^ is my favorite stray cat feeding pirate.


----------



## rawrguy

:kiss called me her favorite


----------



## devastated

has good taste in movies (ooh sorry that was meant for cleary...didnt get there in time)

but rawrboy64...is good looking and seems incredibly nice/friendly


----------



## Neptunus

devastated said:


> has good taste in movies


Has a really cool avatar.


----------



## tutliputli

Seems like a really nice, friendly person, and is very funny. I love your avatar and status


----------



## VC132

tutliputli said:


> Seems like a really nice, friendly person, and is very funny. I love your avatar and status


is filled with joy and charm.


----------



## Neptunus

VC132 said:


> is filled with joy and charm.


Is a thoughtful poster.


----------



## Lasair

Is an amazing artist


----------



## alsolis1

jhanniffy- you're from Ireland, that is pretty awesome! and cute avatar


----------



## emerge

^ Has a rad sig. Good words fo sho.


----------



## Lachlan

artistic avatar


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^ quite the optimist!


----------



## Lachlan

great sig quote


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Believes you can do it!


----------



## ratbag

You like space. And kayaking. We should go space kayaking.


----------



## RelentlessHamster

I'm new here to well I'll compliment all of you, I admire that all of you had the courage to accept ou had social phobia and admit have a problem you had social phobia and are looking for ways to overcome it, many people will be in denial and refuse to admit they have a problem.

I like to see so much empathy for each other because we have a common problem and just by getting in touch with each other we're dealing with it.


Sorry this is probably not very well written but it's over 2am xD


----------



## emerge

^ Has a sick username.


----------



## jer

You are a nice warm hearted guy. You are also filled with empathy.

EDIT _ Hey emerge, I meant that for Hamster.
You are mean


----------



## rawrguy

^yes, she can be 

has an avatar that resembles how i am most of the time


----------



## rockguitarist89

rawrboy64 said:


> ^yes, she can be
> 
> has an avatar that resembles how i am most of the time


Likes John Lennon (from his profile) and seems like a cool guy I would hang out with irl.


----------



## RelentlessHamster

ah come on you guys you know you love my nickname don't be in denial


----------



## rawrguy

^maybe, i like your avatar even more though


----------



## RelentlessHamster

The hamster is pleased with this post, you all make the hamster happy, rawrboy64 you seem like a nice person considering your picture and posts, and I will never make it to so many posts like you


----------



## kosherpiggy

that hamster is too cute


----------



## rawrguy

that conan fellow looks feminen and cute (almost like a girl) no ****...lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ is cool because he posted on my wall! lol (thus making me feel less lonely)


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## emerge

jer said:


> You are a nice warm hearted guy. You are also filled with empathy.
> 
> EDIT _ Hey emerge, I meant that for Hamster.
> You are mean


Really?! :wife How am I mean? Reference plz.


----------



## RelentlessHamster

jer said:


> You are a nice warm hearted guy. You are also filled with empathy.
> 
> EDIT _ Hey emerge, I meant that for Hamster.
> You are mean


the hamster bows and thanks you


----------



## RelentlessHamster

oh I forgot emerge you're not mean


----------



## rawrguy

emerge said:


> Really?! :wife How am I mean? Reference plz.


i'm sure he was just kidding, and so was i :b


----------



## OrbitalResonance

has rain rain go away and its raining here and rawrs


----------



## mrbojangles

you have some really cool and interesting videos on your youtube channel.


----------



## kingfoxy

You a great man with an epic beard sir:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75

^CrashMedicate is SASsy. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ MMan75 is just SASsy.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Hardrock rocks hard all day!

Like those places though ive only been to one, Niagara.


----------



## matty

Appears to be right at home on the sas forum. Has an open mind and lifestyle. Welcome to sas


----------



## Perfectionist

Is back from temp banning himself! Hooray! You bring alot to this forum and it is a much funner place when you are here


----------



## VC132

Perfectionist said:


> Is back from temp banning himself! Hooray! You bring alot to this forum and it is a much funner place when you are here


is perfect


----------



## rawrguy

Duuudee


----------



## tutliputli

You seem like great fun and your posts always make me laugh.


----------



## Typical Guy

You have an adorable haircut and awesome taste in clothes. Plus you now have a sexy kitchen!


----------



## rockguitarist89

Typical Guy said:


> You have an adorable haircut and awesome taste in clothes. Plus you now have a sexy kitchen!


Nice statue.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere

killer abs, man.


----------



## snowfly

You're an awesome guy with great taste in movies!


----------



## rawrguy

^is atheist like me! 



tutliputli said:


> You seem like great fun and your posts always make me laugh.


aw u just made my day! :blush


----------



## Lasair

You look like a really friendly person!


----------



## rawrguy

i sure am thanks!  to a fault probably lol.


----------



## ratbag

You like cheese. That's... not a compliment. Your tastse in music is good. Just wanted to comment on that I s'pooose.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a cool username.


----------



## papaSmurf

kosherpiggy said:


> has a cool username.


You made a mosaic of David Bowie! My mind is struggling to conceive of achievements that could even come close to matching such wonderfulness.


----------



## VC132

^ seems like a really chill person


----------



## rawrguy

^seems to be working hard to get rid of his SA


----------



## thewall

^you have a great sense of humor


----------



## Emptyheart

You were actually the first one to talk to me on this site! 
I remember your pics and your very photogenic. Your hair rocks!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is pretty


----------



## rawrguy

is pretty


----------



## Sous la Mer

is a pretty kitty  meeooow


----------



## rawrguy

raawr!


----------



## Emptyheart

Is excellent in dinosaur lango!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cute


----------



## Emptyheart

You have a very nice smile 

saw ur pic in the pic thread don't worry lol


----------



## Neptunus

Has good music taste!


----------



## Lasair

Has a really cool bird


----------



## Typical Guy

Lives west of Ireland and is a lovely young lass.


----------



## Lasair

I love the book "Catcher in the Rye" too - good choice


----------



## rawrguy

obvious SASsyness!


----------



## rockguitarist89

has an awesome pic of a cat in his avatar


----------



## estse

Hot ****! Is a rock guitarist! From texas! And he is a handsome American! American! Hot ****!


----------



## rockguitarist89

plays guitar! and is probably really good


----------



## ratbag

Is a hot ginge? I dunno, you look like a ginge.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Estelle said:


> Is a hot ginge? I dunno, you look like a ginge.


i used Sun-in on my hair a ton to make it blonder then, but it turned orange..its normally brown, and I'm caucasion lol

^has a bad-*** uncommon name


----------



## kosherpiggy

has good hair


----------



## rockguitarist89

kosherpiggy said:


> has good hair


is still hot

I've said that so many times lol.


----------



## polardude18

^ Has good abs, I keep trying for abs and I never seem to get them.


----------



## Sous la Mer

Is super coooool ....I mean reeeally icy!


----------



## rawrguy

great profile pic! :b


----------



## ratbag

I think rawrboy64 is a pretty cool guy, eh has over 9000 posts and DOESN'T AFRAID OF ANYTHING. 


I'm a ***.


----------



## Sous la Mer

Has a funny status :b


----------



## Gorillaz

has a french username and is therefore awesome. Viva la France!


----------



## matty

Gorillaz is impressive. From Ontario, lives an active life filled with sports and exercise. Recognizes he has made huge improvements in his sa and see there being a finish line. Appears to have a positive outlook on life.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is my aussie bro.


----------



## rawrguy

is a pretty cool guy


----------



## Cleary

^is a pretty swell chap with a fondness for cute animals.


----------



## thewall

^is a genuinely nice and caring person :yes


----------



## Duke of Prunes

^ is pretty and shares their name with an awesome album

:yes


----------



## sda0

^ Your username is one of my favorites on this forum.


----------



## Rixy

Your status makes me laugh :b


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Is from the UK, which automatically means awesomeness. Also, I love your username.


----------



## matty

^ has legs


----------



## DestinyAndFate

^^ 

I love your avatar.


----------



## Typical Guy

^ Has awesome shades and quotes e.e. cummings.


----------



## Shoeless Jane

^ Is a pretty cool Buddhist


----------



## rawrguy

great avatar! although it makes me sad


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your profile has some pretty cute animal pictures, and I love your avatar it makes me happy to look at.


----------



## Lifetimer

polardude18, 

I like your signature. I also believe negativity is, in most cases, an unnesessary thing for a person to have. It can be contagious, unfortunately. But the good news is that positivity can also be a contagious thing!


Lifetimer


----------



## Shoeless Jane

^^
I think Lifetimer is a pretty cool guy. eh says wise stuff and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## rawrguy

^iunno if you'll see this as a compliment but it is. you've been on this board for longer than me!

***EDIT: Ate here shoes!! D: cool gal on chat! 



polardude18 said:


> ^^ Your profile has some pretty cute animal pictures, and I love your avatar it makes me happy to look at.


thanks!


----------



## Shoeless Jane

^^
Fix the link on your sig :roll


----------



## Duke of Prunes

^ Has good taste in music (mostly) :yes


----------



## nork123

hey, nice prunes!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

^ Is British and therefore awesome


----------



## rainbowOne

Your username makes me think of toilets. 
But you're English, and you're roughly my age, which makes you awesome


----------



## estse

Is cute with real legs, and I bet can dance better than a monkey could with more natural grace than a rhino!

Edit: I had the remove the word _comely_! On reread it was freaking me out and making me feel like too much of a biff!


----------



## Mystic76

Your awareness of the sickness of society. Being aware and alert is a great thing. It means you are not clouded by the perception or ideology of the society in which you belong. 

:teeth


----------



## emerge

^ Is super awesomely radical.


----------



## estse

^is bright spots of sunshine of the forest head, mixed with a rainbows of colored teef.


----------



## anonymid

^ Still knows his Sonic Youth lyrics.


----------



## leonardess

^ certainly has a way with words. and names. and comedy.


----------



## Lasair

I always enjoy your comments!


----------



## estse

^is LOVE!

oops. the above was meant for leonardess, but no offense of course jh.

Jhanniffy is the offspring of LOVE!


----------



## emerge

^ Overflows with positivity like a fountain in a friendly neighborhood park.


----------



## kos

Uses impressive similes. Appears to have pink hair. Very brave if that is the case.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome [=


----------



## Sawyer

^ is pretty and has a unique sense of humor


----------



## ratbag

You seem to be creative and incredibly nice from what's on your profile. Very pretty too.


----------



## polardude18

^ I commend your music tastes. Your Siggy made me laugh..


----------



## Neptunus

Has good music taste, and a great signature!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Knows wisdom beyond bounds.


----------



## robtyl

Is a really great guy! Good fun to be around, and very friendly! :yes


----------



## shysweetypie

Seems to be nice...sorry I couldn't come up with anything better.


----------



## rainbowOne

Has a cute avatar


----------



## rawrguy

cute username 

edit: wrong person lol, i like your avatar


----------



## Revierypone

^Loves cats


----------



## estse

^goes to school in Boston! And is really attractive, and also a woman!


----------



## uffie

^^ been on here 7 years. What an OG


----------



## Revierypone

^ Was really good looking in FFVII.

Heh. Nerd jokes.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You've seen Scott Pilgrim, and that makes me jealous.

I hope me being jealous fills you with complimenty feelings, if not then I'd say you probably smell nice. Being a girl and all..


----------



## nork123

you sound like quite a creative person, also your very pretty


----------



## Lasair

You have a really cool name (real name) - I love simple names like yours!I also like your taste in music and your kinda cute


----------



## Revierypone

^ you're from Ireland so you probably have an amazing accent! I love the Irish accent.


----------



## Revierypone

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You've seen Scott Pilgrim, and that makes me jealous.


Why haven't you seen Scott Pilgrim? It's the most amazing movie. So beautiful and full of nerdy goodness. T^T

Go see it pronto. Or read the comics. I recommend doing both.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

^ You're giving the great 'Scott Pilgrim vs. The World' its due


----------



## spacechild

listens to good music. "like a rolling stone"


----------



## Dub16

^^ Has over 750,000 dollars in the bank, Manages to make the most of his free time inspite of having 7 girlfriends and an inflatable doll. Can speak 4 languages (even though hes too sexy to bother using 3 of them). Was also voted Irelands most desireable male last year and he ISNT even from ireland

He is THE man


----------



## mrbojangles

Is very proud of his Irish heritage


----------



## RyeCatcher86

^ Has an awesome signature.


----------



## millenniumman75

^Works hard to improve himself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pure grade A SaSsy!


----------



## bluem00n33

If he came to america he could get any woman he wanted with his accent.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Excellent username, and good looking avatar too.


----------



## estse

She's sweet, caring, pretty, and golly gee just swell! Would make a good friend in r.l. to any one of us.


----------



## SilentOutlaw

Has a great sense of humor. One of the funniest posters on the forums in my opinion.


----------



## Emmz92

Good looking hehe


----------



## themoth

^takes the time to get on this thread and make the user above them feel handsome!


----------



## tutliputli

^ I love your username and your posts are always thoughtful. And it's nice to see a fellow Amelie, Harold & Maude, Beatles and Smiths fan. Good taste


----------



## rawrguy

cute, furry bunnies!


----------



## estse

^kittens acting as human beings does! Fictional, but fluffy and fanatical!


----------



## tennischick2002

solid neighbour aboard the crazy life train


----------



## Sabriella

You're very pretty and from reading your profile you seem like a very sweet and genuine person.


----------



## SlyCooper

Sabriella said:


> You're very pretty and from reading your profile you seem like a very sweet and genuine person.


Checked your profile and you are VERY pretty and the kind of person who looks like they shouldn't have social phobia because I can see you fitting in very easily. And kudos points for being from Australia, Canada's close friend.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Lives in an awesome place, been there before.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ Would kick Karen O's ***.


----------



## fictionz

For having a signature that I do not understand!


----------



## VTinOR

PB&J looks good on you :b


----------



## Insanityonthego

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> We both like vodka.


me three. I need more of that lately.

Takes nice photographs.



jaiyson said:


> Would kick Karen O's ***.


Maybe it's the eyes and the hair, but that's about it lol


----------



## kiirby

Well... even though you know it (not that that's a bad thing), you are rather attractive. And I'm a little bit glad you didn't leave, if only that's because I still get to argue with you.


----------



## Lasair

That cat freaks me out.....but behind it you are a pretty good looking guy!


----------



## Honey8701

u take nice pics & u r a pretty!


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Your Stuart Smalley sig made me LOL:rofl


----------



## Liesmith

And your SantaCat avatar does likewise 

Here's a gift from one zombie enthusiast to another:


----------



## tutliputli

Your status made me laugh and you like Neil Gaiman, which is cool. And although you say you're giving up playing the violin and the guitar, those were nice skills to have. Don't give them up!


----------



## millenniumman75

^Has a style Paris needs to consider! Always dresses well and looks nice, and is nice to others, too.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Super awesome, possibly the most friendly man in the world.


----------



## Catch22

You seem like an awesome person, and you have great taste in music!


----------



## Dril

Looking pretty!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You work in a little doggy daycare!

D'awwsome ^_^

(That was obviously meant for Cassie88 )

You're quick Dril, real quick.

That's your compliment:b


----------



## Gorillaz

Jimmy...well Jimmy is hands down the coolest Irish surfer i know. Seems like a very funny, and positive person.


----------



## Kustamogen

I know little about this person....but theyre Canadian.....so he must be pretty cool!


----------



## MattFoley

i've seen a couple of your other posts around here and you seem like you'd be a cool guy to hang out with.


----------



## forestine

You seem really positive, and I like your moody avatar.


----------



## rockyraccoon

We're both from Canada, just one province away from you.


----------



## Allegory

Cool sig, and Canada is an awesome place.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Pretty cool avatar, Although me squirrel would beat it in a fight!


----------



## Lasair

A very Silly Man but in a very good way!


----------



## Dub16

^^ A lovely person with a good heart


----------



## Lasair

Easily puts a smile on your face


----------



## cmed

^ You seem to be a very kind person, and I like your signature.


----------



## tutliputli

Handsome, funny, sweet, kind, best person ever.


----------



## cmed

^ Possibly the sweetest, friendliest, and most compassionate person you'll ever know. And incredibly pretty to top it off


----------



## Vip3r

^ Coolest avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## ratbag

You can play guitar. I know but five chords.


----------



## shadowmask

Very funny, like, haha funny.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Seems like a very intelligent and cool person.


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

Has some awesome taste in music.


----------



## julianac13

^^ OMG I love the Cookie Monster!! lol


----------



## ratbag

I like the name Julia. Or Julie. They are both nice.


----------



## silentcliche

You're a bum and I'm a hobo. Transients are awesome!


----------



## macaw

Your avatar is hypnotic. You have excellent taste, The Lion King FTW.


----------



## Slug

You live in a tree! Only awesome people lives in trees.


----------



## robtyl

You are a mystery to me.


----------



## softshock11

^ great quote on your sig you must be a cool kid


----------



## Brianiscool

Nice avatar.


----------



## nickcorona

i really like your choice of movies and books =] and i must say, mathematics is one of my hobbies as well =P


----------



## Sabriella

You have a rockin bod (wow, I've never said that before ), and you have good taste in books.


----------



## miminka

You're beautiful and you have *AWESOME* taste in music.


----------



## huh

From your posts you've struck me as very bright and well spoken for your age.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You have alot of great hobbies. Also love the Avatar.


----------



## kiirby

You have a rather good taste in music


----------



## RockIt

For only joining a few months ago, you have been quite active here. Over 1000 posts. Impressive.


----------



## leonardess

^ greatness attracts greatness!


----------



## kiirby

You're one of the funniest and most astute people on the forum. I'm not even gonna put some sort of disclaimer joke after that, it's true.


----------



## leonardess

you're always baked at the ready! (which is to say you always crack me up).


----------



## BetaBoy90

She seems like a very smart person. While simultaneously making me laugh and amused she consistently makes me feel inadequate and dumb. Anyways, that should equate to a compliment..... /cry


----------



## Dub16

Hes a nice fella. Me only worry would be that he keeps sendin me his under-wear in the post.
Other than that..... nice person, and kinda funny too.


----------



## kiirby

The god damn finest Irishman I ever saw. But that ain't saying much


----------



## estse

A fine lad. Older than people younger his age. Wiser than all of the reptilian species. Rougher than people less rough. Once spelt 'somersault' backwards whilst experiencing an ice cream headache. That last part may be untrue, but it'd be fantastic.


----------



## Still Waters

Well,I don't ALWAYS find you irritating!


----------



## MattFoley

Your posts always seem really thoughtful. You have a lot of good insight.


----------



## Blujay13

I like your avatar. "Bull Shirt"


----------



## silentcliche

I like the quote. Very profound.


----------



## anonymid

Has made outstanding achievements in the field of excellence!


----------



## silentcliche

:lol

You're.. quite.. good.. at.. turning.. me.. on!


----------



## anonymid

Is perfectly cromulent!


----------



## softshock11

is sufficiently sassy


----------



## polardude18

^^ You live in a cool city!


----------



## Citrine

^You have awesome sunglasses.


----------



## Livvle

You have a really cool signature, it made me smile when I read it =3


----------



## robtyl

Love your avatar


----------



## matty

Is a cool kid from Melbourne, and has a pretty sweet avatar, 

Been forever since I have seen this thread


----------



## kiirby

You're a pretty good looking guy, judging from your photos


----------



## Aphexfan

If I wasnt a broke college student I would die to go and visit england!:b


----------



## Elizabeth419

Has good taste in music!


----------



## huh

Seems like an open-minded and interesting person. And likes reading...yay!


----------



## sas111

"Huh" seems down-to-earth, which is hard to come by nowadays. & an overall freindly person.


----------



## RockIt

Your avatar reminds me of some of my girl's Zhu-zhu pets. That is coolness. Who can not like that pic? Say cheese!!!


----------



## RockIt

Your ability to seek and find interesting groups has made you a member. Welcome!


----------



## Sabriella

You give off a very positive vibe!


----------



## Kustamogen

likely sounds awesome with an amazing rack!


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your look pretty good, and have a cute cat.


----------



## softshock11

I like what your sig says and you kinda remind me of Gale Harold ^_^


----------



## Dying note

^^^^^You mentioned being an artist in your profile which I think is really great  Art is a big part of my life too.


----------



## Manning

You appear to be a very friendly and fervent person.


----------



## anonymid

You have good taste in poetry!


----------



## estse

Anonymid is much, much smarter and better looking than most, because he is from NE and has the better genes.


----------



## anonymid

Mercurochrome is a very wise man, as evidenced in the above post.


----------



## rawrsmus

Seems to be a very intelligent man with interesting hobbies.


----------



## JGreenwood

Awesome taste in movies! :boogie


----------



## That guy over there

Cool username ^ :b


----------



## Manning

Your desire to look at things from different perspectives is admirable.


----------



## tutliputli

You sound very bright and your avatar amuses me.


----------



## layitontheline

You are a very classy, sophisticated, thoughtful person.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Well thank you!

You're very interesting, pretty and I love reading your posts. And you have a cuddly unicorn.


----------



## Perfectionist

I get to compliment tutli!

The classiness is a common theme, because I definitely think you are too. Your personality definitely stands out. You seem super unique!


----------



## BetaBoy90

You tell it like it is and you're very funny. One of the best posters on the board, if I were to rank them.


----------



## estse

You don't agast with your non-frightful levity and optimistic wickedness, which isn't so really. One of the best boasters that has poured, if I were to thank you.


----------



## silentcliche

You embiggen my word power.


----------



## Steve123

Your beard pwns all!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Your amazometer is off the charts.


----------



## kiirby

You have big shiny muscles and sometimes I dream about us fighting fires together... sigh.


----------



## estse

You're mightier than Thor and more amazing that Spider-Man. Also, your hair is big and your EDITED FOR CONTENT.


----------



## popsicle

Your profile picture is really awesome =)


----------



## Whatevs

You are the epitome of jazz.


----------



## AlekParker

you're a special person, people like you. i like you. you can do whatever you want to achieve as long as you put your mind to it 
:boogie


----------



## Whatevs

Good at blowing smoke.


----------



## softshock11

awesomely nonchalant^


----------



## Aphexfan

Awesome taste in music


----------



## lucyinthesky

Nice koala


----------



## kiirby

You're really clever. Not as clever as me, of course, especially if we're going by GCSEs, but fairly clever.


----------



## PaFfanatic

That seal is adorable  And your user status made my day!


----------



## Sindelle

Nice positive signature. Dancing bananas make me smile.
Also Nerdy = AWESOME.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

You think Nerdy = awesome and I can't help but think you're awesome yourself for believing that.


----------



## silentcliche

Lives in the city that gave us the deep dish pizza. 'nuff said.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is kind... and wise.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ you are too


----------



## estse

^ is as hard rock as heavy metal. And trumps like the magazine. (This makes sense to me. It's a compliment.)


----------



## trendyfool

^ uses language creatively


----------



## Jessie203

You're trendy and a fool... you sound awesome!!!!!! Badass name lol


----------



## estse

^ is quite the g33k and n3rd, and very ambiguous in her comments, even though she may not realize it as much as I realize this about myself. (sorry, lobotomized)


----------



## Dying note

^ I love the words in your signature (is it from a song?), and you've picked a cool avatar


----------



## i just want luv

Very creative avitar-ish eye.


----------



## Bbpuff

^ I love the awesome Snoopy avatar


----------



## silentcliche

Your username makes me picture a regenerating marshmallow which in turn means... nearly infinite smores!


----------



## Aphexfan

Gotta love the lion king! ^_^...except the part where mufasa dies...talk about traumitizing


----------



## estse

^is a really, really swell poster, and I do have it on my wall. Really nice, also.



Dying note said:


> I love the words in your signature (is it from a song?),


Yes, updated sig.


----------



## AlekParker

You have a very interesting and original screen name. I like


----------



## papaSmurf

^Alek appears to be involved in running or maintaining a SA support group of some kind, which is pretty admirable. I have unlimited respect for folks who try to help others through their darker moments.


----------



## anonymid

Has great taste in board games--is a Settlers of Catan enthusiast, if I recall correctly!


----------



## suddenstorm

^probably really good at scrabble!


----------



## Dying note

^^You mention being an open minded person and I think that's a great way to always try our best to be, with all things actually.


----------



## suddenstorm

^I think so too 
I bet your awesome at the piano. Its nothing like the sound of a piano to wash away any worries....


----------



## flawed

^ 

Has cool hair


----------



## joe11

Pretty sure she is very creative and artistically talented.


----------



## Dying note

^^From your profile, you seem like a very honest person and I'm sure you're a great person to talk to.


----------



## joe11

Thanks 

You are definitely a fantastic photographer and artist. Your work is awesome.


----------



## JGreenwood

People seem to really like you.


----------



## estse

Seems to have his act together. That act is a headliner on Broadway.


----------



## JGreenwood

Mercurochrome said:


> Seems to have his act together. That act is a headliner on Broadway.


I'm not sure what this means...


----------



## estse

RoboticJew said:


> I'm not sure what this means...


It means you have a grand personality. Sorry for ambiguity.


----------



## anonymid

Hails from the great state of Massachusetts, and has exquisite literary taste!


----------



## Dying note

^^You've got great taste in music


----------



## suddenstorm

^seems like she can draw really well!


----------



## papaSmurf

Suddenstorm writes short stories, which is undoubtedly awesome. As someone who would very much like to write but is caught up in a endless tangle of self-doubt, I very much admire the bravery it takes to put your own words to paper.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Yay PapaSmurf!

Is a super funny poster. He always makes me laugh. He also seems to get along with everyone on the forum. People gravitate to you!


----------



## Dying note

Reading about your hobbies made me smile. You're funny and probably very popular around here and where ever else you go, online and otherwise


----------



## matty

Has awesome art work. 
Has creative tenancies.
And dislikes bad liars... Which means she likes good liars. little different.. 

I also remember reading your blog a long time ago


----------



## Stilla

Seems to be one of the most likable and friendliest guys on this site. Always helpful and positive  
According to pics also drives a motorcycle? Awesome!


----------



## joe11

Very friendly, likeable and nice person and a really good teacher of Swedish. :b


----------



## Aphexfan

:high5 for ireland! Im pretty much 1% away from being a full blooded leprechaun :b lol


----------



## Dying note

^^You mention liking creative activities. I think that is great and it's something we have in common  And you've a nice profile pic as well.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

You're an artist and a piano player, and you like Regina Spektor, alternative music, and Neil Gaiman. You're awesome.


----------



## rawrsmus

You have really great taste in music and movies


----------



## anonymid

You made that awesome owl video. And you're from Sweden!


----------



## King Moonracer

You like scrabble, which is the greatest game on earth.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your avatar is cute


----------



## seahero

You seem like a really positive, carefree person--a couple of things i really need to work on! Thanks for being such a superb example!


----------



## silentcliche

A need2bnormal a day keeps the trolls away.


----------



## robtyl

You (hopefully) have boobs - and I like boobs 

x


----------



## estse

You know how to compliment a woman.


----------



## krista91

You have a great sense of humour.


----------



## tutliputli

You have some great taste in music! I've seen some of your posts and you seem very interesting and level-headed.


----------



## Jessie203

Always thought you were intimidatingly gorgeous and I like what you say a lot in your posts, you remind me a lot of me but I've never had the balls to try to befriend you bc I put you on a pedestal bc I'm weird and I do that to people a lot. That was weird, but I think is still a compliment =|


----------



## SleeplessForSeattle

First of all, you're a girl gamer. ROCK ON. 

Secondly, you look amazing in your photo! And I love your nose


----------



## sociallyconscious

I've read your posts and you give amazing advice. And based on your post in this thread, you're very friendly


----------



## Dying note

I noticed your signature reminded me of lyrics from "My Immortal", then I noticed Evanescence was listed as music you like. They are my favorite and I love that you're also a fan  Great profile pic as well, btw.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Dying note said:


> I noticed your signature reminded me of lyrics from "My Immortal", then I noticed Evanescence was listed as music you like. They are my favorite and I love that you're also a fan  Great profile pic as well, btw.


Your so creative and your art is so wonderful! And you play the piano! Now thats talent! I'm jealous! D:


----------



## Dying note

Hey, thank you^ I noticed The Book of Eli was listed in your movies section, and I think that's awesome as well as your other picks. You've great music taste as well and it seems you're also open minded to different genres as you've included some hip hop artist.
I bet you're a really cool person to hang with and get to know


----------



## estse

^You're into Neil Gaiman, which goes very far in my (comic) book.


----------



## faded flowers

Mercerochrome you seem very original and funny! I like your quote on your signature


----------



## matty

You have a detailed about me page, you come across as smart and diverse, and your giving out compliments.


----------



## Perfectionist

Ahaha. Oh heck yes I am complimenting matty.

You're fun to hang out with in actual real non forum life, you sure can keep a conversation a flowin. And you have a lovely accent.


----------



## Karsten

Don't know ya all too well, but you seem very easy going and fun.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nice and cool guy, probably connects on mass quantities of epic high fives.


----------



## tutliputli

Jeffrey is a lovely girl. Friendly, funny and weird, and also very handsome. She's always forthcoming with kind picture comments and likes to make others feel good about themselves. An all-round great lady.


----------



## Tess4u

From what I've seen on the forums I think your very kind and sweet you seem intellect and may I add I think your very pretty


----------



## laura024

You're very nice and seem like a pretty positive person.


----------



## Kustamogen

is azn thus smart and good at math! YAY MATH!


----------



## Aphexfan

Ive never seen a hotter avatar pic :haha


----------



## laura024

Me neither. Look at that koala. Even hawter than Kustamogen's avatar. x]


----------



## ImWeird

You are the sexiest girl ever.


----------



## laura024

You are the sexiest guy ever. You know what that means?


----------



## ImWeird

You are perfect. What does that mean?


----------



## laura024

You are perfect. We are perfect together.


----------



## ImWeird

Agreed. <3 You're a smartie. 

(I think this could go on forever)


----------



## Tess4u

I think you too make a cute couple


----------



## Vip3r

You are stunningly beautiful and a very kind person.


----------



## tbyrfan

You seem like a great person to get to know, and you also seem very kind.


----------



## LeftyFretz

I admire the fact that you enjoy helping others. That shows a lot and the world needs a lot more people like that.


----------



## odd_one_out

Seems like a supportive person, and I enjoyed the account of the goats being born at work.


----------



## Dying note

^Your artwork is incredible! And you're a research scientist? That's amazing


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Definitely love the personality of your username.


----------



## silentcliche

You seem pretty spry for a 93 year old. Shine on you crazy diamond!


----------



## estse

^seems to have a good sense of humour, but I'm not sure of it in that spelling.


----------



## silentcliche

If I were a theist, you'd be my deity. How many extinction events will appease you O Lord?


----------



## Sabriella

Very funny, with great taste in music and books.


----------



## Kustamogen

dont know you too well....but youre australian so you must sound awesome!!!


----------



## blanksBACK

If thats you doing that in your avatar there WOOOHHH BOY, YOURE SENDIN' SHIVERS DOWN MAH SPINE!


----------



## estse

^it seems you are a drummer, the most important part of a ROCK band, or JAZZ for that matter. You get total props and I want to start a band with you.


----------



## anonymid

You're just as good at the compliments as you are at the insults. A man of many talents.


----------



## estse

You insults reek rankly and your pants are one size too small!

Oh, wrong thread.

Edit: You're quite the champ of my stupidity. And You know that Ira Kaplan is in fact God.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I've never talked to you, but I find you have some of the most humourous / interesting comments which make me smile when I feel like ****. This place could use more smiles some days and your wit provides that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

You're really helpful and it seems like you have good taste in music.


----------



## Jessie203

^ You have posted nothing stupid yet. That takes a rare person, well done.


----------



## JGreenwood

^ If that's you in your Avatar, you take my breath away!

If it's NOT you then you have some mad rap skills!


----------



## Paris23

Honesty. I think you got that. At least in your above post.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

You seem like a very sweet and honest person, from your posts. And oh my goodness, I love your avatar! So cute, lol.


----------



## Dying note

The portraits you have posted are really well done, especially the ones of Regina Spektor. I love her


----------



## Paris23

Aaw.. Thank you Jennifer! )


----------



## Neptunus

Has an adorable avatar!


----------



## Aphexfan

Seems like a really sweet and nice person :yes


----------



## matty

Is LifeGoesOn's boyfriend, which then I looked at LifeGoesOn's page and what do you know... Pretty cute display of love. 

Anyway, seems like a solid kid, trying his best in the world. Keep it up. 

And you are in America, or Canada (mention of college) yet have a koala as a avatar. Interesting.


----------



## silentcliche

You're an inspiration, matty. Keep it up, bud.


----------



## matty

No your an inspiration, just found your blog. Nice one.. 

(When are you coming to Vancouver)


----------



## huh

You like Office Space. Woohooo! Oh, and you have a distinctive avatar, which is a good thing :b


----------



## Kustamogen

your avatar is an empty box.....which is good cuz it relates to most of the girls on this site!

so you are good at relating to people! awwww


----------



## BetaBoy90

You are possibly a real person, and for sure an *******.


----------



## d93

i like you're sunglasses.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You are an enigma, and in a good way. Peace out!


----------



## Stilla

I don't think I've ever talked to you but I've noticed you around the forum. You're always very friendly to everyone. You seem to be a genuine nice person.
Plus I love your artwork!


----------



## Jessie203

^ Noticed your posts before and you seem nice, caring and smart.
You also have a beautiful face that someone would be stupid if they didn't envy it.


----------



## trendyfool

^seen your posts, they're very positive, and make me happy. Also you're gorgeous. ^.^


----------



## Dying note

^^You mention Clarinet as a hobby  I think it's fantastic you play that instrument. I used to play it years ago and wish I'd gone further...


----------



## A Human

you have good taste^^


----------



## estse

^Was born in the right time and place. And is the perfect standard of what a human can be, with words and actions and time and place (again).


----------



## Spindrift

^ A paragon of righteousness, masculinity, and moustachery.


----------



## papaSmurf

Has a cool name, defends Mexico, and likes Ponyo. Truly this man has covered all the bases.


----------



## matty

Has such style and personality, use to really enjoy his photos, and always looked like he was having fun with friends.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Matty's just a legend, plain and simple!


----------



## room101

You look so intellectual in your avatar :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

I really like your taste in movies and music, like alot. Also you're from Toronto and seem like a nice person from reading your posts.


----------



## Dying note

^^You seem to have a really great sense of humor (something I wish I had...lol) and a cool personality (this too).


----------



## Kuyaz

Your artistic skills are fascinating! Your artwork really seem to have a "dark theme" to them, which is very intriguing. I see you've read the "American Gods", which was one of my all time favorites. I enjoyed how Neil Gaiman fantasticates America, Midwest in the book. It's also cool that you play the Piano.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like that you like anime movies, me too ^^ my fav is spirted away


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You're cute.


----------



## Dying note

^^You have a job I wish I had...lol That's fantastic. (Pharmacy tech was what I went to school for, but haven't found work there yet). And you're music taste is diverse and I think you're great for that. And you said something around the forums recently that made me smile and you're incredibly nice.


----------



## Spindrift

Your art is exceptional. I'm particularly fond of _Dying Note_.


----------



## anonymid

^ Is very friendly, encouraging, and supportive.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is big-hearted! 


(Despite his ominous post number for this thread. :lol)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Super solid poster, from what I'm aware of is pretty intelligent, and very modest.


----------



## silentcliche

You've been in beta testing for far too long. You're ready for a worldwide release, baby!


----------



## BetaBoy90

This dude is awesome. He's sweet, funny and cool all wrapped into one muscular package. If I weren't the alpha heterosexual male that I am, without a doubt I'd swoon to him like a flock of geese to an old man on a park bench.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are pretty funny, and really nice!


----------



## BetaBoy90

A really cool and nice guy. Seems like nothing phases him and is a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## matty

I went looking for this thread, just so I could give a little and then I spot betaboy is the last poster, makes it a little easier. 

I think I met beta out of mutual respect and our friendship blossomed into a public bromance. Which is actually a first for me. Beta, is an incredibly humorous guy, full of wit and sly comments, I enjoy the way he can put a spin on anything. He is also someone I have opened up to previously, and respect his opinion. He has a genuine side under all the humor. 

I think beta is in a small group of people which I view differently on sas. 

Props to beta and that is my compliment to the kid.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Always seems genuine and a really helpful person. It sounds like you've been through a lot recently but push through it.


----------



## Purple Pen

Knowledgeable Canucks fan! You're a-okay in my book. :b


----------



## d93

don't know anything about you really. but my family comes from ireland, and your name is irishK. So I'm assuming your from ireland too! your posts are kind


----------



## L1SUH

You like Linkin Park!  Old LP is awesome.


----------



## matty

Lisa has a beautiful smile


----------



## L1SUH

Am I allowed to comment back on this? Lol. Thank you Matt.  That's sweet of you. I like your avatar! Husky's are beautiful!


----------



## d93

L1SUH said:


> You like Linkin Park!  Old LP is awesome.


Yes they are


----------



## BetaBoy90

You seem to be a good looking lad, and so far a nice dude.

TY Matty for that amazing compliment, I'm flattered, that is a first for me!


----------



## Cheeky

I always see your posts around and I think you're forkin hilarious


----------



## polardude18

^^ You like Jillian Michaels, what good taste you have. She is mucho awesome.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You seem like an intelligent and thoughtful guy


----------



## J C

Your music taste gets +50 cool points from me, good sir.


----------



## diamondheart89

I like your extremely correctical grammar usage and you have pretty eyes.


----------



## J C

Well thank you.

I like your value of nature; "trees", "meadows" (wide open areas of green and yellow colors of trees and grass with tall mountains in a distance is the visual I get with this personally), and "snow". Winter is great.


----------



## silentcliche

Ooo, time to break in the newbie.

Naw... I can't do it. You seem like a nice guy. Welcome to the site. I hope you get what you need out of it.


----------



## J C

Thank you for sparing me.
:hide


----------



## matty

Seems like a nice guy. Pretty positive addition to the sas crew. Great first impression


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm just going to repeat what many before me already know about the guy, but that's not going to stop me from saying it: He's a good lay, maybe a bit too easy, but who ever said that was a bad thing?


Gah I can't just be a jerk without spreading some love too. Matty has honestly given me another reason to believe in humanity. He's a genuine nice guy, but he's no pushover and can have what he sets his mind to.


----------



## Paris23

BetaBoy90 has a good heart!


----------



## Jessie203

You're pokemon is cute! That's pokemon right?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Same thing she said, except I replace pokemon with avatar


----------



## Paris23

you are a human being! That's a compliment!


----------



## diamondheart89

Your pokemon makes my inner child happy. :clap


----------



## Paris23

diamondheart420 said:


> Your pokemon makes my inner child happy. :clap


It's a pleasure!


----------



## Vip3r

I love your signature. It gives me motivation to want to change.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Kirby is awesome


----------



## Jessie203

^ That Asian shirt looks pretty cool.. do people still say cool? Idk... lol


----------



## VB1

I'm new here but I think you look mighty pretty


----------



## matty

Is new and I cant really say too much because I know nothing about you yet. 

But thank you for posting in the Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing (EMDR) I had actually only just heard about that mid week and see that you had posted in that thread reminded me that I wanted to look into it more. 

Welcome to SAS


----------



## diamondheart89

Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## ratbag

Anyone else would have told you this, but you are very pretty. Also, you seem to have good values and are probably a great person.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has nice tastes for avatars


----------



## matty

hehe also has a nice avatar. I think he will fit in well here. I like what he has contributed to sas.


----------



## d93

i like your dog  I use to have one of them too! My family had ours from 1999 until 2002. Our backyard wasn't big enough, so we had to sell him... 

Now I have two dogs. A king Charles caviler and a Maltese ****zu


----------



## Jessie203

You're my friend now! you are nice and thoughtful


----------



## d93

Wow thank you  Your very friendly


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You seem like a nice young dude!

And you're settling in here really well.


----------



## Perfectionist

Super suuuuper cute with a great smile.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pssh a compliment from perfectionist?!!

My day is complete:yes

Edit: emoticons added


----------



## Perfectionist

It's true!


----------



## Jessie203

^ I like your harry potter rap avatar, you are always awesome with your posts and i just.. like you!


----------



## BetaBoy90

She's hot, and nice!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a clever and witty person!


----------



## vash

You seem to like Roman mythology and Greek mythology? Which is awesome.


----------



## Jessie203

^ I dont know much about you so i'll keep this vague and superficial lol.. you have nice hair


----------



## diamondheart89

You're upfront and honest.


----------



## Jessie203

^ Thank you. I also think you are honest and upfront. You believe in the things you say and speak your mind , which is very good


----------



## diamondheart89

kathy903 said:


> ^ Thank you. I also think you are honest and upfront. You believe in the things you say and speak your mind , which is very good


:squeeze


----------



## josephisaverb

A smart woman with a bewitching look in her eye is a beautiful thing. Loving nature and Bob Dylan makes you that much more intriguing


----------



## Jessie203

^ You speak well and have a strong masculine sexual appeal


----------



## chimmychurry

hey red hot chilli peppers are my favorite! ur super freakin dope !


----------



## 442

^^Your user name makes me think of churros. mmmmmmm....


----------



## cinnamon girl

^ ^ Has an effin' _sick_ avatar!


----------



## Jessie203

^ You are exotic and beautiful


----------



## cinnamon girl

^Has an interesting signature.


----------



## diamondheart89

You're pretty.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Delightful sense of humor and poetic eh?


----------



## noyadefleur

^I really like your sketches.


----------



## ImWeird

You're Canadian, so that automatically makes you rad. You've also got a great taste in music.


----------



## ratbag

You have good taste in... stuff.


----------



## huh

^ has a cool sense of humor.


----------



## cinnamon girl

^Has good taste in movies


----------



## cinnamon girl

diamondheart420 said:


> You're pretty.


Thank you


----------



## spacemanspiff

You have a really nice sense of humor and good taste in literature. You are very pretty too.


----------



## Jessie203

^ Nice face, nice couch, I'd try to cuddle you on it haha.. what a rapist compliment Lol!


----------



## shyguy1991

^ You have an awesome sense of humor and are very aggresive sexually (guys dig that) lol


----------



## Jessie203

^ Hahaha thanks! You seem to read quotes.. i like a few from albert einstein aswell.. shows that you like to possess wisdom and peacefulness


----------



## silentcliche

You're very upfront and honest which is just a fancy way of saying you have bigger balls than me.


----------



## Perfectionist

Makes me weak in the knees with womanly desire. You don't even know how much I want to rub my face all over your sexy beard.


----------



## josephisaverb

^always has kind words to say to other posters. I respect that


----------



## Neptunus

^ Creative and funny!


----------



## josephisaverb

^ I think there is something fishy about this one...


----------



## noyadefleur

^ You seem like a really cool and positive guy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You seem like an interesting kid.


----------



## polardude18

Your username is really funny ^^


----------



## Jack222

Your Polarity is positive, good signature.


----------



## Namida

^
You're really committed to this forum because you've been here for almost 3 months and counting!


----------



## EmptyRoom

^
You're username is exceptionally unique, I've never seen a name like it
Very pretty


----------



## silentcliche

You like Weezer and Pixies, a couple of my favourite bands. Therefore, you are awesome.


----------



## Jessie203

^ gonna keep this one simple and real first thought in my head lmao... YOUR HOT!


----------



## josephisaverb

^more than meets the eye.


----------



## Demerzel

^ is intelligent


----------



## Tess4u

^ luv your pic with the statue haha and the flyer haha put a smile on my face, great sense of humor


----------



## d93

^ you're great to talk to


----------



## Jessie203

^ nice dude who is dealing with real problems wish the best for you buddy hope u called that doctor


----------



## Namida

^
You have an inspirational quote in your signature, which is the basis for positive thinking and optimistic life!


----------



## miminka

You list your dating status as 'Not Looking'. That's refreshing


----------



## Morticia

I like your avatar picture, it just makes me happy for some reason. And your location, it sounds very poetic.


----------



## Vip3r

Your avatar is awesome! The addams family was a cool show :clap


----------



## diamondheart89

I love your hobbies.


----------



## Aphexfan

Great avatar!!:yay Wish I haz a cat :rain


----------



## noyadefleur

^ You've got a good taste in music. :yes


----------



## josephisaverb

^never heard a band she didn't like. (that's a good thing!)


----------



## diamondheart89

your beard is awesome.


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a very nice and intelligent person.


----------



## Jessie203

^ your quote says to me you are a positive and focused person, and the avatar is slightly creepy and very mysterious so i think you might be like that too(thats a compliment though too, better to leave something to imagination)


----------



## noyadefleur

^ You're from Canada, which automatically makes you awesome. ;p But I also really like your avatar, did you draw it?


----------



## voospenvi2734

You're from Canada too, which makes you even MORE awesome 








Lol I got skipped


----------



## Jessie203

uncategorizedme said:


> ^ You're from Canada, which automatically makes you awesome. ;p But I also really like your avatar, did you draw it?


 yes thank you


----------



## TheShine

You're really cute ^


----------



## Jessie203

^ Thank you. Youre a very straightforward person yet you have ability to add compassion at the sametime..( I wish i possessed that im blunt but its cruel lol)


----------



## Aphexfan

The fact that your from canada makes me very jealous :mum :b


----------



## Rocklee96

Your signature is amazing.


----------



## JustWakeUp

Your name is Nick as well, so that makes you automatically awesome! :high5


----------



## Jessie203

i like the avatar, not bc its pills but it reminded me of this candy i use to have...ooh ya goodies that them.. weird huh lol ("maybe your candy was drugs...??" lol its not dont worry)


----------



## matty

Huge player in the compliment thread. Displays kindness and good judgement.


----------



## trendyfool

Is a really positive person and has a nice easy-going attitude, plus is handsome! and his avatar is so cute.


----------



## voospenvi2734

trendyfool said:


> Is a really positive person and has a nice easy-going attitude, plus is handsome! and his avatar is so cute.


You like Imogene heap, which means you have a very good taste in music


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

Dustii7 said:


> You like Imogene heap, which means you have a very good taste in music


You're 17--you have your whole life ahead of you!


----------



## matty

Believes in love, I may or may not have been slowly giving up on it, but reading some of your posts reminded me of its powers and what it has to offer. Thank you


----------



## Purple Pen

matty said:


> Believes in love, I may or may not have been slowly giving up on it, but reading some of your posts reminded me of its powers and what it has to offer. Thank you


Super nice guy. I look forward to potentially meeting you someday. XD


----------



## matty

You will  say a time and place and we can meet. 

Also just spotted your avatar, I want your hair. Looking incredibly good man. And your incredibly solid, come across as a gentleman and incredibly kind


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have a very cool bike, and car.


----------



## silentcliche

You're a sharp looking dude and seem to have a good head on your shoulders. Carpe diem, my friend.


----------



## BetaBoy90

He's just a really cool dude. I would love to hang out with him, and I doubt he has any enemies on this site, or more accurately no one even has anything bad to say about him.


----------



## AngelEyes11

He seems like a cool and genuine guy who would be a true friend.


----------



## matty

Has mysterious eyes


----------



## Gorillaz

Seems to be really pushing himself to overcome this problem. A positive guy who from what I've seen always has kind words for others.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Seem like a really cool guy, and have a lot of common interests.


----------



## diamondheart89

Really nice and cute.


----------



## crimsoncora

Shes a woman with golden heart! She has future ahead her so bright it blinds me.


----------



## diamondheart89

crimsoncora said:


> Shes a woman with golden heart! She has future ahead her so bright it blinds me.


Wow, :blush thank you. I think that's the best compliment ever. She gives the best compliments in the entire universe.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Been wanting to tell u this for a while, and now I finally have a chance! You have a beautiful mind. I mean, you are so intellectual and kind and intuitive, all your posts are like that. I'm really happy to have met you here


----------



## Cerberus

You seem like a good guy because you give so many compliments! You also look really cool in your avatar.


----------



## crimsoncora

I love giving compliments soo cerebrus you have 6,600 posts you have magic fingers! Congrats


----------



## Spindrift

crimsoncora said:


> I love giving compliments soo cerebrus you have 6,600 posts you have magic fingers! Congrats


Your kindness is inspiring.


----------



## Cerberus

You're a funny guy.


----------



## Cerberus

Yes, I am. You hoping that I'm still in a positive mood means you're a thoughtful and good person, and not just because it's directed at me  .


----------



## voospenvi2734

You play Mass Effect (I'm guessing) so you Pretty much rock


----------



## voospenvi2734

^wow you are so hot


----------



## voospenvi2734

^thanks, you don't look to bad yourself


----------



## voospenvi2734

haha you are just so cool man


----------



## voospenvi2734

i wish that we could just switch lives


----------



## diamondheart89

lmao. you're awesome. :lol


----------



## voospenvi2734

alright deal we'll switch lives starting...................................................................................................
NOW!


----------



## voospenvi2734

aw man


----------



## Jessie203

Youre a cute young kid.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

You have taste. Tool is an amazing band, and they're even more amazing in person x]


----------



## trendyfool

I read your about me and stuff, and it's awesome that you're positive. I am exactly the same way about people who complain. And you're politically aware, sweet!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Lives in Seattle. Seems like an interesting place.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is in school for a good career and is very beautiful too!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Everything she says are words of wisdom.


----------



## diamondheart89

You're gorgeous!


----------



## Jessie203

I like you!!


----------



## Neptunus

^Is kind-hearted and very supportive. A real asset to this forum.


----------



## Devdas

You are highly intelligent


----------



## polardude18

You have a cool name ^^


----------



## heartofchambers

I remember talking to you when I first joined. You were very friendly and ambitious. You probably still are.


----------



## avoidobot3000

beach house fan. good taste


----------



## Aphexfan

Jealous that you live in austrailia :b


----------



## voospenvi2734

Like teh signature


----------



## PaFfanatic

You're very good looking


----------



## crimsoncora

Your smile lights up the universe. So cute!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has a native talent of making ppl feel at ease.


----------



## voospenvi2734

jsmiley said:


> You're very good looking


That makes two of us


----------



## voospenvi2734

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Has a native talent of making ppl feel at ease.


U seem very active on SAS. Good for you!


----------



## ratbag

Nice face bro


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has good taste in music and a cute avatar.


----------



## Susan Storm

^^^ Cool cat! Very happy to see older members on the site, (not that you're old, lol, you are in your prime  I'm in my 30's and have noticed the site is mainly young, love seeing age diversity! Nice sig too!


----------



## voospenvi2734

You have such a good taste in movies! Literally all of the movies you favor i do too!


----------



## EuphoriaMourning

I looked into your profile, and you're smiling in the other picture there .. You've got a really nice smile  Hopefully you show it off more often than not


----------



## EKC1224

Hi Euphoria! I bet your art works are amazing! I really would love to see some of them if you'd share. Is there a way to attach it to your blog? I like the idea of blog too. I haven't had courage to write my own, but your blog has inspired me where I'll try it too later tonight when I have more time on my hands. I hope you are having a great day so far. Cya~


----------



## PaFfanatic

You live somewhere over the rainbow. I'm jealous  And I think that it's really awesome that you might write a blog - I still haven't got the chance to!


----------



## Aphexfan

Is another awesome illinoisian! :boogie


----------



## voospenvi2734

Which isn't that far off from us Wisconsians!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Wisconsin has great dairy production farms. Anyway to actually compliment the poster above me, you seem like a genuinely kind-hearted guy and you created some very interesting threads to read on these forums.


----------



## polardude18

^^ I love your username, and you cat is super cute!


----------



## 4ChristJesus

Your signature is a great encouragement because negativity really is a disease, and who wants that? Keep it up!


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm not a Christian, but Jesus is awesome :]


----------



## Perfectionist

I think you're really sincere. And I always enjoy your pictures


----------



## crimsoncora

Your sig is genius, when u find ur waffle u can bring a bundle of butter to the world


----------



## 4ChristJesus

Hahaha! That cracked me up. xD Nice metaphor. ;P


----------



## matty

^ I like your name and you rock out friendship bracelets.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your dog is great lookin'


----------



## matty

I love your mane


----------



## BetaBoy90

You are a fan of an amazing hockey team.


----------



## Tsunawada

You have pretty good taste in comedians.


----------



## ImWeird

Florida rocks! Everyone I've met from Florida is pretty rad.


----------



## matty

Love this kid, full of good news, and shows what one is capable of. Good attitude and is being rewarded for it. Well done man.


----------



## BetaBoy90

The best boyfriend ever! I've heard it from numerous satisfied sources.


----------



## matty

I love this guy too. I have learnt a lot from young beta, definitely light hearted and full of good humor, hey dogg.

Spreading love in a straight way.


----------



## ImWeird

Great guy who gives great advice! He's also awesome to talk to when you're down and helps you see the bright side of things.


----------



## saara

^Your taste in music & films...top notch.:clap


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a very creative avatar!


----------



## Tess4u

^^^you have an awesome taste in movies!


----------



## Vip3r

^^ you are a kind and friendly person


----------



## Neptunus

^Is one smart and thoughtful poster!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Always has encouraging and insightful things to say around here. Glad you're still around.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a sweet and thoughtful person! Beautiful too!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Has a new and *interesting* avatar often (always matching usernarme).


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

A very sweet, kind, and caring person.

And i love her username.


----------



## Sapphiress

^♥^ seems extremely lovely and everything that she said about the person above her

*edit* had to change heart size


----------



## Fantas Eyes

^has a pretty and creative username


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like pink polkadots


----------



## rainbowOne

^ is very pretty from what i've seen


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

rainbowOne said:


> ^ is very pretty from what i've seen


You're also very pretty, and from your posts seem very friendly.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a handsome young man, and has good taste in videogames!


----------



## Jcgrey

^ has a cute cockatiel


----------



## Kustamogen

^ probably has a massive dog


----------



## trendyfool

^ a funny and spirited guy.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ is an awesome guy who has great taste in music. :b


----------



## polardude18

^^ Cool avatar, something about lighthouses is rather romantic.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is my bro <3


----------



## kosherpiggy

rainbowOne said:


> ^ is very pretty from what i've seen


thank you!
you are too


----------



## matty

Kosher is smooth. Alway appears fun, and adds a nice change to the mix. And she currently looks dopey.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is a pretty cool dawg. no pun-intended


----------



## Neptunus

^ Sweet, smart, and funny. A pretty good artist, too!


----------



## Perfectionist

An excellent poster on the forum. Always composed and gives excellent advice!

And has lovely hair.


----------



## Neptunus

Is intelligent, very witty, and one purty lady to boot! Definitely too cool for school...

... and colonial autotrophic organisms!


----------



## Gemini32

Has great taste in books and movies


----------



## polardude18

^^ Open minded with music, I really respect that.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really awesome !


----------



## laura024

Your avatar is funny, and the Shakespeare quote in your signature is a good one.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

From reading your profile, you seem like an interesting person.


----------



## SunnyFriday86

You're pretty mysterious...I can't say something specifically for you,but from reading your posts,you sure are an intelligent person.


----------



## Aphexfan

A certain word in their username reminds me of a certain song about a certain day of the week :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ You're one of the cutest guys I know... :mushy :love2 :blush


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your username reminds me of a song by noah and the whale. Also good choice in avatar picture :yes


----------



## Perfectionist

Great poster - always makes me laugh! And is pretty darn goodlookin at that.


----------



## estse

Once made an interesting thread about algae that fascinated my former self.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a good quote on his signature


----------



## voospenvi2734

kosherpiggy said:


> has a good quote on his signature


Has a colorful quote on their signature 
and some pretty pics in the picture thread (double


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are good looking


----------



## voospenvi2734

^sorry man I don't go that way
thanks for the compliment though  lol I like your hobby, "sitting in corners". Same here lol

Also question. Why does it take everyone 3 days to compliment me. Is there really just nothing there to compliment? Be back in a week.


----------



## J C

You spell words correctly. :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy

you liking music a lot is really cool



Dustii7 said:


> Also question. Why does it take everyone 3 days to compliment me. Is there really just nothing there to compliment? Be back in a week.


sorry i sometimes forget to respond back D;
you are handsome !


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has great taste in music!


----------



## Neptunus

Has nice hair.


----------



## voospenvi2734

^ always has the most interesting, wise, thought-provoking posts. And an awesome sense of humor 



kosherpiggy said:


> you liking music a lot is really cool
> 
> sorry i sometimes forget to respond back D;
> you are handsome !


Lol I wasn't talking specifically to you, but to everybody in general. It seems I always lock up the thread when I compliment someone. But Ty anyways


----------



## kosherpiggy

no problemo.

and i'm obsessed with mormons haha so i love that you are one


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ A very cute and pretty young girl. You seem like a very sweet person.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ i've said it before and i'll say it again - you've got such a gorgeous face with many beautiful features _(and i'm even inspired to do a painting of it)_

(...creepy post is creepy)


----------



## Iamsarcasticman

you have a cool profile picture


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a cool signature


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

^ Has great taste in music, cool username. \m/


----------



## Rocklee96

^ I like your beard in some of your pics. >_>


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Your username is one of my favorite Naruto characters! Nice choice there.  And yeah, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Dan iel

Great name.

Looked at profile. You seem smart and really have a passion for what you are into. Also great movie taste


----------



## Aphexfan

Zelda avatar for the win!!! :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy

seems like a very interesting person and is pretty good-looking


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is beautiful vary beautiful


----------



## Neptunus

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Your name comes from the planet Neptune/the roman sea god so you're pretty cool in my book.


----------



## trendyfool

Is really cute in his avatar.


----------



## kosherpiggy

your icon is comedy and tragedy which makes me happy because i was in theatre :]


----------



## Perfectionist

Makes the picture thread worthwhile!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

from your posts, you seem very nice and funny too! :yes


----------



## rainbowOne

you have awesome hair


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is really good looking


----------



## atticusfinch

Iamsarcasticman said:


> you have a cool profile picture


-_-


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Great name.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Always doing cool stuff like surfing.


----------



## Trooper

You have a very positive attitude. 

Trooper


----------



## freakzilla

Trooper, I like that you have a very diverse taste in music. As I learn more and more about different types of music the more I want to be a musician and I hate people who refuse try something different .

And entire life listening to the likes of Lady Gaga and never hearing anything by Beethoven is a wasted life. 

Good luck to the next poster LOL.


----------



## Neptunus

His threads are never boring!


----------



## melissa75

Soooo kind and has a great sense of humor!


----------



## lonely metalhead

From the posts I read she seems really nice


----------



## Vip3r

Great taste in music and you got some damn cool hair.


----------



## silentcliche

You extrude cool and have a fine taste in automobiles.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome for loving Conan almost as much as I do.


----------



## Vip3r

Has single-handedly started a gif movement with her beautiful and amazingly animated pics.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Going by his posts -- is a kind, good-hearted person.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

A kind, intelligent and thoughtful poster, with awesome ever changing avatars.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your cat is really cute! I want to pet him.


----------



## Gorillaz

A really nice and friendly guy. Always seems to be full of positivity.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^Named after a really awesome band.

...or a very awesome animal, maybe ;op


----------



## Trooper

You seem like a cool and friendly person. 

Trooper


----------



## josh23

You are a trooper 

And you LISTED CLASSICAL MUSIC IN YOUR MUSIC SECTION IN ABOUT ME

You are my new hero.


----------



## Ryanne

^ You have a great age. Lol, random I know but it's the same age as me. And, pretty cool name too  oooh and you're Australian! cool country  okay, I'm going to stop now before I get carried away..


----------



## squishy

^^your very pretty and your hair is cool style^^


----------



## Ryanne

You're very sweet and you have an adorable name! (thanks by the way)


----------



## Devdas

Your signature is great


----------



## Rocklee96

Your avatar looks like a Dragon Ball Z character! =D


----------



## Trooper

He looks quite a handsome guy, In a non gay way obviously.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Going off your username and avatar it appears like you like Iron Maiden, which means you're awesome in my books :yes


----------



## lionlioncatcat

I like your hair, its a little bit like mine.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I like your avatar


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Dude, your username is "Lonely Metalhead". I don't have to know anything else about you to think that you are awesome.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Has good taste in music ie Chumbawamba.


----------



## rawrguy

Is your avatar from Futurama? I freakin love that show!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Bob's Burgers! Which is a great show...but Futurama is too. 8)


----------



## voospenvi2734

^ *gasp* :hi5 woohoo wisconsin buddy!


----------



## Devdas

You have a good sense of humor


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I like your avatar.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a damn good taste in music


----------



## diamondheart89

gorgeous long hair.


----------



## Trooper

Very pretty and a lovely smile. 

Trooper


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^Nice guy all up in the positive forums, making people feel good! ;o)


----------



## Jessicah1

RTFO, I love your user name (we all feel like that sometimes, and sometimes we NEED to!), as well as the cool-collected-calm-contrast that your share in your posts


----------



## Trooper

You sound like a great person, Very active and busy too.


----------



## Neptunus

Is pretty funny!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Has a cool username that matches their avatar


----------



## ImWeird

^ Has rad hair.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Has a badass dog named Pookie LMAO seriously I want him xD


----------



## Devdas

You have a positive attitude


----------



## Aphexfan

Avatar looks incredibly cool! :boogie :banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes

^Seems like an awesome person.


----------



## Trooper

Seems like a pretty cool person in my book, Is cute looking too.

Trooper


----------



## Devil

@ Mr. Trooper

When I saw you around I thought you would be a very cool guy to get to know and that you would make a pretty cool friend! 

I find you very fun plus online peeps from the United Kingdom do make the best friends


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You probably have the best profile layout I have seen of everyone on SAS so far.


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a very cool person and have great taste in music.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a bad*** taste in music's


----------



## papaSmurf

^This dude has some pretty dang impressive hair.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Your username and avatar combo is pretty funny. :lol


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a thoughtful & supportive poster. He also has good taste in video games, and (hopefully he doesn't mind me saying so) is quite the handsome fellow!


----------



## PandaGirl

^^I am absolutely loving the avatar. It makes me smile!! Also, all the "uh huh uh"s are making me giggle.


----------



## Jinxx

I adore your avatar :3 
I can relate to that panda lol.


----------



## Jinxx

Yeah it applies to me so perfectly lol.

I like your avatar cause it fooled me just now. I was confused thinking to myself "Why isn't his avatar loading?". I even clicked it & then I was like "OOOHHH that is his avatar! Sweet".


----------



## Jinxx

:3. I'm glad you both think I'm funny. Most people think I try to hard to be funny & end up coming off as annoying. Anyways.. Wolves are my favorite animal & Blue is my favorite color so I love your avatar as well as your username. I keep complimenting peoples avatars & usernames lol. I'm still new here so yeah.


----------



## staringatthesky

I like your quote lol and your universal username


----------



## josh23

staringatthesky said:


> I like your quote lol and your universal username


You are a woman who plays videogames  Aka the woman of every mans dreams.


----------



## callmecharnelle

you're young and you live in Australia, dude....that's HOT. hahah =)


----------



## Vip3r

I love your signature. Judging by that you must have a very positive outlook on life.


----------



## CandySays

Vip3r is awesome, based off chatting with him for a bit!


----------



## mind_games

Has the discipline to stay in good shape (judging by the photos she posted eons ago).


----------



## Vip3r

CandySays said:


> Vip3r is awesome, based off chatting with him for a bit!


Thanks! You're awesome too 



mind_games said:


> Has the discipline to stay in good shape.


 I love your avatar. You seem like a really cool guy.


----------



## BoAKaN

From your posts that I've seen, you seem to be a really nice person .


----------



## matty

I like your piercings. Always wanted to get my lip done but cant due to work. 

From reading your about me, seems to be pretty open minded and resourceful. I think you would be interesting to talk to.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You have very insightful posts and they have been helpful for many people. That is something I find to be very admirable.


----------



## polardude18

_'I'm the kid that roots for all the bad guys in movies.'_

That was really funny. I love how passionate you are about the things you love, I love passion in life.


----------



## Silentmo

You seem like an very nice and positive person. Also I like your picture.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I like your signature, very clever. And you like Harry Potter so yeah, you're awesome


----------



## josh23

Daniel89 said:


> I like your signature, very clever. And you like Harry Potter so yeah, you're awesome


You're from Australia, like me  I'm heading up to Sydney in June and September, for piano recitals at the Opera house.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ In your 'about me' section you mention wanting to be a concert pianist that appreciates classical music. That is cool as hell and I don't know too many people that ambitious enough to do that. It must take a lot of practice and discipline so I really admire and respect that about you.


----------



## voospenvi2734

I respect you very much, to love both death metal music and poetry ;D
That's pretty awesome


----------



## trendyfool

you're a cutie, and you're really kind to others =]


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You're a gay guy and gay guys are cool. And you like Fiona Apple too. Which means you have good taste in female singers.


----------



## Neptunus

Is one smart lady!


----------



## sersesat

sweet smilies in your signature & a persistent positive poster!


----------



## rainbowOne

You're a musician and an artist, that's pretty cool


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

You're one of the prettiest girls on the whole forum.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Glad to see you're a liberal too


----------



## tutliputli

I don't know what honey badgers are but they sound pretty great. And you seem like a nice person, judging by your posts.


----------



## leonardess

one whose presence is always missed whenever she bans herself!


----------



## diamondheart89

Has luxurious hair.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is really beautiful


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ I know everyone has already said this but your hair if F***ING awesome. And it has a curly crazy texture to it that you don't see on majority of long haired metal dudes. Long haired dudes are always appreciated by me.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has good taste


----------



## Trooper

^ Is extremely pretty. 

Trooper


----------



## Devdas

You are a good-natured guy


----------



## josh23

Vishnu said:


> You are a good-natured guy


You have blue hair and a yellow glow around you. You are ****ing awesome.

.......Or is it green?


----------



## rainbowOne

You're australian, so you must have an awesome accent


----------



## Lasair

Pretty hair colour


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You still actually write letters? That's awesome. Everyone seems to have abandoned that craft so it's cool that you keep it alive. I like writing letters too...just no one else seems to.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I admire your honesty (telling it how it is! :b), from your posts you seem very nice and you have great taste in music!


----------



## Trooper

You have an great and varied taste in music, And anyone who likes BlackAdder is awesome in my books 

Trooper


----------



## makavelithedon

Both you guys have good taste in that you like Blackadder!! 

Edmund: They do say Mrs M., that verbal insults hurt more than physical pain. They are of course wrong as you will soon discover...when i stick this toasting fork in your head.


----------



## makavelithedon

lol...the thread-killer..... (evil laugh, like the count off sesame street)


----------



## rainbowOne

Well I don't know you much but you like Blackadder and Sesame Street, so you're automatically cool  
('bob')


----------



## Devdas

You are cute


----------



## voospenvi2734

Big player on this thread; you're a nice guy


----------



## Lasair

of the artists I know in your list - you have a cool taste in music


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Caring person. The sort of person I like.


----------



## caflme

^simply amazing... in so many ways. Talented, funny, caring, giving and so intelligent.


----------



## JGreenwood

^ The world needs more people like you.

**please no beard comments** thanks.


----------



## Amocholes

In the words of Billy Crystal: "You look Marvelous!"


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

a supportive friendly poster, that does a great job at keeping the forums in check!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Always posts great stuff on the 'rate this' threads. And has nice long hair. I like.


----------



## tutliputli

I enjoy reading your posts and you seem like the kinda person I'd like to get to know.


----------



## factmonger

Artsy and fun...I think we would get along well.


----------



## estse

You're comely and local (unless I'm rong bout yr state that u live in. if so, sorry. Also, sorry for the terrible g'amma and pronounciation and spelling.)


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a wry sense of humor & sharp wit. This forum would be very boring without him!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You like Beavis and Butthead too! GAH!


----------



## Aphexfan

Beavis and butthead fans unite!! :high5 :boogie


----------



## Lasair

you seem interesting for your profile


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You listed Sleepers in your books section. The one by Lorenzo Carcaterra? Great book and great movie. Nice to know somebody remembers it!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

From the Midwest which makes it likely that you are awesome.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem quite interesting from your profile.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Cannabis Corpse. Not too many people I know like them (or even know they exist. They usually think they are a typo :lol) so that's pretty awesome.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Great taste in music\m/


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You like Iron Maiden and Metallica which is cool.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

From your posts you seem like a caring, intelligent young lady, and you like iron maiden which is awesome.


----------



## Vip3r

Your name is Daniel so that automatically makes you awesome . You're a gamer too that is awesome (Zelda: Ocarina of time = Best game ever) :b


----------



## hickorysmoked

You're from FL. Nuff saiddd!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Seems like a pretty thoughtful and caring guy with strong feelings judging by a few of your posts.  And your username sounds delicious.


----------



## Devdas

You have got good imagination


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Love the DBZ avatar (or whatever Akira Toriyama inspired character that is). I used to be obsessed with DBZ when I was younger. Also you're from India, which is cool because my family is from there too!


----------



## Bbpuff

O: You were obsessed with DBZ when you were younger!? Epic ! I'm currently obsessed with DBZ right now, because I be nerdy  Also love your username, reminds me of captain crunch.. Mmm.. Now I'm hungry xD !


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

you're a fellow Eurasian which is pretty cool, you seem like a nice person with a positive attitude. You like "Spirited away" and "Finding Nemo", which is just awesome.


----------



## blanksBACK

You like Taxi Driver, Zelda Final fantasy AND Melodic Metal bands (and some more cool music but I dont feel like typing more)!? Thats all I need to know to think your cool enough to hang out with


----------



## kosherpiggy

I like you for liking Taxi Driver


----------



## lonely metalhead

She's vary sweet and beautiful


----------



## polardude18

^^ Has cool hair.


----------



## factmonger

Not only do you like American Beauty and A Clockwork Orange, you also seem like a really thoughtful, creative person.


----------



## papaSmurf

The above poster saw and enjoyed District B-13. Also she apparently controls the flow of facts on SAS? Awesome.


----------



## Perfectionist

Has an avatar that never fails to crack me up. A wonderfully entertaining poster! You seem like a super great guy.


----------



## josh23

You're too cool for school :yes


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

A fellow Aussie and all round nice dude, you like Classical music which is awesome, something not many people your age are into or appreciate. Good luck with your recital.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You have very nice facial bone structure. It's very Brad Pitt-ish


----------



## josh23

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ You have very nice facial bone structure. It's very Brad Pitt-ish


I only know you from the compliments you've been given in this thread, and from them I know I like you  You seem to be very good-spirited, and just a very nice person.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Enjoys classical music, and seemingly plays it as well! I really wish I knew more about all that stuff.


----------



## Neptunus

Has an awesome avatar! "Bobs" rule! :b


----------



## ImWeird

Your avatar has a very nice beard, I envy it. Someday I want to grow a beard just like that statue.


----------



## laura024

Delicious eyebrows you got there.


----------



## ImWeird

Why thank you sir. I could say the same to you


----------



## laura024

You are the sexiest green square I've EVER seen.


----------



## ImWeird

You're pretty sexy yourself. Should see me outside of green square mode  GAWD, your eyebrows are just so delicious.


----------



## laura024

Your butt looks really good in spandex shorts.


----------



## ImWeird

You are the sexiest eyebrow muncher alive and I love it when you look great with a beard.


----------



## laura024

You have hawt cheek bones. They're so cheek bony.


----------



## ImWeird

I really like your ears... you have sexy ears. Remember when you let me do that thing with your ear? So hawt.


----------



## laura024

I'm super attracted to the hair on your feet. Hobbits are my sexual fantasy.


----------



## ImWeird

Your back hair is magnificent... It's like something out of a dream. SO SEXY


----------



## laura024

Your shins are so beautiful. I'm making them a shrine as we speak.


----------



## ImWeird

Your bowflex abs are gorgeous. I'm going to think about them during my special time later...


----------



## laura024

I really like the way your man boobs look in the sun. They're so shiny.


----------



## ImWeird

Only when you wax and shine them. <3

I love the way your warty feet release this beautiful aroma. The smell of love~


----------



## laura024

I love your hair follicles. They're so frisky.


----------



## ImWeird

Your tail is sexy... Stop keeping it a secret.


----------



## laura024

It makes me self-conscious. 

You have irresistible nostrils. They look like they can really smell.


----------



## ImWeird

Oh, they can. I can smell you from here.

Your legs look very hawt when you let them get hairy.


----------



## laura024

Your chest looks lickable when you shave it.


----------



## ImWeird

I love when you chew on my tummy hair... You should grow some too, so I can do the same.


----------



## laura024

Good thinking.

I love your moles. I want to suck on them.


----------



## ImWeird

I love how your big toe is actually smaller than your baby toe... It's awkward yet soooo sexy.


----------



## laura024

I like how your nails are painted purple. It matches your purse.


----------



## ImWeird

Your wig is pretty. <3


----------



## laura024

Your toe fungus is a nice shade of yellow.


----------



## ImWeird

The hair that grows out of your moles is magically delicious.


----------



## laura024

Your eye boogers are out of this world.


----------



## ImWeird

I love it when we share boogies. <3

You give the best wet foot massages, ever.


----------



## laura024

<3

Your snot has such a nice texture. I'm almost jealous of your handkerchief.


----------



## ImWeird

Your breast milk is sweeter than my mothers. Marry me.


----------



## laura024

I will. As long as I can smell your morning breath each and every day.


----------



## ImWeird

Only after I drink your milkshakes.


----------



## laura024

Well they do bring all the boys to the yard. Your short shorts bring all the boys to the yard too. So hawt.


----------



## ImWeird

Looks like we're getting all the boys then. Lucky us!


----------



## laura024

Indeed.

You know, your skin sparkles so much. I think Edward Cullen takes sparkling lessons from you.


----------



## ImWeird

Your personality is so... I don't know. Like that girl Bella. It turns me on Laura.


----------



## laura024

I knew I had a lot of character like Bella. 

Your extremely old age turns me on. You're just like Edward. I've always wanted to date someone 1000 years older.


----------



## ImWeird

I know you like my sagginess. 

Your lack of reaction during sex is so hawt.


----------



## laura024

I do. 

Your stalking behavior is such a turn on. Look in my window while I'm undressing more, please.


----------



## ImWeird

I can't help it <3

The way you have this sexual attraction to werewolves is quite kinky. I'm thinking threesome?


----------



## laura024

Yes, let's do it.

I like how you're more attracted to me when I'm on my period.


----------



## ImWeird

It's the smell... I can't help it. I'm a vampire 

I love how you can't get with a normal human so you go for us freakers.


----------



## laura024

Aw, I love how you're verbally abusive to my insecure self. It makes me wanna be with you forevs.


----------



## ImWeird

I love how you let me verbally abuse you because it helps me release my anger. It's tough being 1000. I love you.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I leave this thread for 5 seconds and THIS happens. :lol


----------



## Trooper

MojoCrunch said:


> I leave this thread for 5 seconds and THIS happens. :lol


:lol, Yeah, Can't leave them alone for 5 minutes, Love is in the air ?. :love

I want to have your children. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## kosherpiggy

has good taste in things


----------



## Oscar7

I don't know too much of most people here, but I saw you like cats.  That is awesome, my friend.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

you great taste in films!, and a Simpson's fan, which is cool.


----------



## Oscar7

Thanks!

And Ocarina of Time is your favorite game?! I agree. I freakin' loved that game. Am looking forward to SS.


----------



## Perkins

After viewing your profile, I see you like Weezer, Lady Gaga and Inglourious Basterds. As do I! You seem interesting and cool


----------



## rfiguero




----------



## nickcorona

nice teeth. they're perfect. there's absolutely nothing wrong with those teeth


----------



## rfiguero

annarella nice username


----------



## rfiguero

nick cool name nick


----------



## voospenvi2734

You have a great library of creepy looking people. You should hook me up widdit


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

From your posts, you seem like a friendly supportive person. And you like Stephen King novels, which is cool, as do i! :yes


----------



## Choci Loni

Well, I don't know much about you, but I checked your profile and discovered that you have an excellent taste in video games!


----------



## omium

nice username


----------



## Vip3r

You are from Australia and it says in your profile you like the Matrix so that automatically makes you a very cool guy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Another Daniel! best name ever  :high5, you seem like a nice person from your posts and i like your varied taste in music. :yes


----------



## voospenvi2734

^ I think I'm in love. With your cat  haha (hes?) freaking adorable!


----------



## papaSmurf

^Wisconsinite! I am extremely jealous of this hombre's proximity to the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## tutliputli

PapaSmurf has excellent taste in everything, especially music and films. He's also a very cool, friendly person.


----------



## kosherpiggy

has good taste in music!!


----------



## Vip3r

A really cool person and super cute :b


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a thoughtful & nice guy, despite his creepy avatar.


----------



## anonymid

Neptunus is always there with a hug when needed.


----------



## Neptunus

anonymid said:


> Neptunus is always there with a hug when needed.


Is smart and very kind! Has a good sense of humor, too!


----------



## Trooper

Seems a very nice and down to earth sort of person, Has a great sense of humor, Even when the going gets tough (eg trolls :teeth), Oh and has a pretty high post count too. :lol

Trooper


----------



## ImWeird

Your name sounds magically delicious.


----------



## Sabriella

Has awesome taste in movies and THE MOST ADORABLE DOGGIE!! (Aside from my doggies, of course.)


----------



## lonely metalhead

Nice person


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ (I'm pretty sure you're getting sick of the compliments on your hair) You look like someone that gives great hugs.


----------



## laura024

You have a crunchy mojo. Totally jealous.


----------



## ImWeird

Smells like fried chicken when naked.


----------



## MojoCrunch

laura024 said:


> You have a crunchy mojo. Totally jealous.


What does that mean, exactly? :lol Who cares. I love it! Thanks!


----------



## kesker

It means when you pour milk on your mojo, it doesn't get soggy.


----------



## MojoCrunch

kesker said:


> It means when you pour milk on your mojo, it doesn't get soggy.


I think I have a new signature. It has a great ring to it. :lol Thanks! You will be given credit.


----------



## kesker

I'd like to compliment you on your new signature. It looks marvelous!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ I would like to compliment you and your genius on coming up with it.

Since IMWeird got skipped I will compliment him on his very cute relationship with the lovely Laura. You guys feed off each other very well.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has great taste in music metal rules \m/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

^ has epic hair.


----------



## lonely metalhead

^in to some great music


----------



## rfiguero

Your leather jacket ftw


----------



## Indigo Flow

^ Has awesome abs I want to touch.


----------



## josh23

You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## ratbag

I love that you love people. Compassion>Bitter Resentment


----------



## EnchantingGhost

You have a pretty cool profile icon


----------



## Glue

You have a pretty cool username


----------



## estse

You like good comics, and in my experience that makes for a good person. And I love the username!


----------



## rfiguero

i like ur mom :evil


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^Now has a very cool profession. Which will help when macking on other people's moms ;p


----------



## Trooper

^Is very pretty and very brave too. 

Trooper


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Seems like a cool girl with a good head on her shoulders.



And pretty to boot!

EDIT: that was meant for ready, but trooper.. well the name says it all!


----------



## Lasair

A gentleman


----------



## voospenvi2734

jhanniffy said:


> A gentleman


Epic signature


----------



## Lasair

I love that you are part of a group called "Hugs and Kisses"


----------



## BoAKaN

You said something in another thread that made me like you .


----------



## Lasair

Aw - You have amazing eyes


----------



## Trooper

Has a beautiful accent. 

Trooper


----------



## voospenvi2734

You are a hard, diligent worker, who never gives up. As evident by the fact you don't put 'trooper' in your signature, but type it out each and every time you post ;D


----------



## NobodysPerfect

I really love your first name and you have nice hair


----------



## BluButterfly

you're pretty


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I like your avatar, and from your recent posts you seem nice.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Melancholy is one of my favorite words...and 'Daniel' is a good name!


----------



## GuyMontag

You like "The Usual Suspects", so you appear to have good taste in movies. Though I'm only basing that on one movie, haha.


----------



## rfiguero

Has a cool username ^


----------



## Revenwyn

^Avatar looks like me in the morning?


----------



## Lasair

is really pretty and unique looking


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

^ Has a really insightful quote in her signature.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Haha another flower avatar. You 2 are starting a trend!


----------



## josh23

^^ You are 17. People who are currently 17 are clearly the best people in the world.


----------



## thaswasup

josh23 said:


> ^^ You are 17. People who are currently 17 are clearly the best people in the world.


josh23 is the best according to his definition


----------



## rfiguero

the afro on his avatar pic is epic


----------



## Vip3r

Is an entertaining poster and a real stunner in his pics lol.


----------



## Neptunus

Is a thoughtful poster with a good sense of humor!


----------



## Vip3r

Is kind and intelligent! Also has a never ending supply of awesome avatars


----------



## hickorysmoked

^^Defintely one of the elite posters on this site. She's very smart and speaks her mind. She's definitely the sh*t


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Taz avatar!!! he was my favourite looney tune growing up, which means you're awesome! and you have cool tattoos, is that a Taz tattoo also? pure awesome.


----------



## Vip3r

hickorysmoked said:


> ^^Defintely one of the elite posters on this site. She's very smart and speaks her mind. She's definitely the sh*t


 I will assume that was for neptunus but thank you lol 



Daniel89 said:


> Taz avatar!!! he was my favourite looney tune growing up, which means you're awesome! and you have cool tattoos, is that a Taz tattoo also? pure awesome.


Your name is Daniel nuff said, You're awesome!


----------



## NobodysPerfect

You have nice eyes Daniel and your dog Roxie is lovely. Also I like your status 'don't worry, be happy' and your signature quote is awesome too


----------



## hickorysmoked

Lol shucks, yea that was for Neptunus buddy. But you assumed right so that still makes you the sh*t as well man

And thanks Daniel! yea he was my favorite too. He couldn't form coherent sentences, but he could definitely kick your as* haha

Edit: damn lol Nobody'sPerfect, that username states what everyone needs to remember in order to be happy. Pure awesomeness! And if that's you in your avatar, you are gorgeous.


----------



## NobodysPerfect

hickorysmoked said:


> Edit: damn lol Nobody'sPerfect, that username states what everyone needs to remember in order to be happy. Pure awesomeness! And if that's you in your avatar, you are gorgeous.


Haha yeah you reach a certain level of contentment when you take into account that everyone has their own flaws  Lol no it's not me...:um it's mary poppins:b lol no i kid i kid..it is really me...my own human imperfectly perfected self! So thankyou for such a kind comment, it is much appreciated  *hugs*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Very pretty, and your dog is cute.


----------



## Ambitious

Hey daniel, i dont know you, but i like KFC, and you pic looks like the man from the KFC add! So i like that and you becoz of it 

But in all seriousness, daniel, i really dont kno you, but what i do know is that you are a strong and brave person. You, deep down inside you, have what it takes. Dont let anyone tell you otherwise. The person who tells you otherwise is prob mostly you - DONT listen to that part of you brain, listen to the good things that you can do, have done, and will do. 

Peace, Love & Hope


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^You're Irish too! Wait, is that a compliment?! of course it is :b

You seem to make a genuine effort to be a better person and that's an admirable trait.


----------



## Ambitious

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^You're Irish too! Wait, is that a compliment?! of course it is :b
> 
> You seem to make a genuine effort to be a better person and that's an admirable trait.


Why thank you. You must be a nice and genuine person becoz you have made me smile  And your Irish  And yes, of course that is one of the biggest compliments, so apply it to you also. We Irish and kind and friendly people (even tho SA may restrict us in parts) so that just proves my point to what a nice person you must be 

...Now i cant quote the next person ha id never get out of this thread...but i felt i had to pep up my fellow Irish buddy!!!

Peace, Love & Hope to you also


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Good av, great status. You have the right attitude in life, so I picture you kicking SA's ***! ;op


----------



## Vip3r

Very pretty and from your posts you seem like a kind and thoughtful person.


----------



## Oscar7

Your name is Daniel? That is awesome. It's my middle name!

Also, Enrique Iglesias fan? Awesome, too.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Psychology is an awesome major!! I take as many psych. electives as I can.
Also a fan of Vampire Weekend and Weezer, so IMO you have good taste in music!


----------



## josh23

Shoot4theStars said:


> Psychology is an awesome major!! I take as many psych. electives as I can.
> Also a fan of Vampire Weekend and Weezer, so IMO you have good taste in music!


You're a real attractive dude :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

^You're from a town called "Geelong"! My town can't even come close to topping that.


----------



## TallGuy

/\
you've seen Diving Bell and the Butterfly : P


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your username


----------



## Aphexfan

We both think Conan O'Brien is amazing :nw :boogie


----------



## laura024

Your avatar is adorably sad.


----------



## ImWeird

Funniest mofo alive.


----------



## josh23

You are ****ing hilarious.


----------



## matty

Just added me as a friends. Has a huge amount of friends here. 

Has an impressive list of music and appears to be well grounded by his religion.


----------



## Lasair

Has the largest music list I've seen on the form...thats cool


----------



## laura024

Pretty girl right there.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Very pretty


----------



## ImWeird

You're beautiful.


----------



## laura024

He's crazy....crazy in bed.

You have a cool name, Mr. Gregory.


----------



## Vip3r

I love your status "Find what makes you smile"


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

^Very nice guy who bowls, which is clearly an awesome activity since it can be done while eating nachos and drinking beer! ;op


----------



## Neptunus

^ From the little that I've observed, is a very friendly & cheerful guy.


----------



## ImWeird

Thinks I'm crazy, therefore I like him.

PS. Is that Mountain Dew? I love Mountain Dew...


----------



## Space Ghost

Weird is cool.


----------



## Aphexfan

Mountain dew!!! :yay


----------



## Vip3r

A cool guy with great taste in music!


----------



## tutliputli

A lovely, friendly person. You seem very caring. And you have cool eyes.


----------



## Perfectionist

Bobalicious.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Is probably my favorite regular poster in the Random Thoughts thread. Her anecdotes are always entertaining.


----------



## josh23

Perfectionist said:


> Bobalicious.


You're very, very pretty (yes i'm CLEARLY talking about your avatar :b)

And you seem to have a great sense of humour and be a very cool, friendly person.


----------



## jenkydora

Well if this can be a compliment, I feel neigborly to you, I live in surrounding Ballarat.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

^ Gregory is a nice name!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Your posts are always very kind but very practical at the same time. I like that mix.


----------



## ImWeird

A lot of your posts make me chuckle and you seem like a fun person.


----------



## Neptunus

A really funny & creative guy!


----------



## MojoCrunch

A genuinely kind person that's not afraid to reach out to others.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

A kind, intelligent young lady. And from what i can see on the eyeball thread has nice eyes!


----------



## Devil

I enjoy everything you have to say, I find you to be a very welcoming fun guy. 
 You also have a great list of video games on your profile and you look very attractive and cute!

Plus you're Australian so...that means you're super awesome!


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Really good at compliments.


----------



## Neptunus

Has a really cool username! And is from Ireland, which makes him extra cool in my book!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

I've seen quite a few of your posts, you seem like a humorous, nice, interesting person.


----------



## Aphexfan

Very awesome avatar! :boogie :banana


----------



## jbel1021

Funny and unique username!


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

^^^ Interesting userpic!  (Plus really cool that you're from Rhode Island! I've love to visit there)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Always has something nice to say, a great poster.


----------



## Devdas

You are one of the coolest guys in this forum


----------



## Neptunus

^ Always comes up with awesome pictures in the funny picture thread. Has a good heart, too.


----------



## Kiwong

Rules the waves


----------



## estse

^is a popular male model, not a male prostitute. Takes good photos of human females at play in the domain of aquatic animals.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Without a doubt, one of the coolest names I have seen on the forums ^


----------



## StevenGlansberg

^Has a nice mirror, rug, and light fixture.


----------



## ratbag

^Likes Dredg and Bob's Burgers. Seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Super friendly guy with an outstanding 'favorite artists' list


----------



## Creeps McKinster

That guy likes mountain dew! Mountain Dew is awesome. Anybody who likes mountain dew (especially voltage) is a friend of mine.


----------



## Raulz0r

She says she is a creep, creeps are nice in a way


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

^^ Based on profile pic seems to be a pretty good looking guy!


----------



## nickcorona

^ She's from Texas. Der's nuttin' hotter than a Texan accent, y'all. Gosh darn'it, ah bet she's a purty little thang.

Yee-hah!!


----------



## ImWeird

He's Canadian which automatically makes him rad, and he seems to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Is weird, in a good way. Great sense of humour!


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a really good movie as his icon


----------



## kippan

Is possibly Jewish...which in my book means automatically JAWESOME.


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
lol i'm not _actually_ jewish, i just pretend to be it

you just seem awesome


----------



## kippan

kosherpiggy said:


> ^
> lol i'm not _actually_ jewish, i just pretend to be it
> 
> you just seem awesome


But do you EAT kosher? That counts for Jew points, a little bit?
Right back at chu!


----------



## polardude18

I love your use of the term 'mutual awkwardness' lol! Too funny!


----------



## Lasair

A cool mix in music taste


----------



## jenkydora

Most considerate and with empathy


----------



## Lasair

Has the cutest bunny ever


----------



## Ambitious

oh, its you...

next...

haha only messing!

I have come to learn alot about you...

We share a similar intrest in the area of social care. I believe that good people get rewarded and you my dear, are a good person - you will be rewarded. 
Dont give up on yourself and keep on fighting. One day will be your day. Problem is there are many days, we just have to keep on living thru each day to see what day this one day will be!!! 

Reminding you to smile:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You're a helpline volunteer so you must be nice and understanding, i enjoy your posts and your positive attitude!


----------



## ImWeird

You have a GREAT taste in music and you seem to be a pretty positive guy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

You like great films, have a cute dog and your posts make me giggle (in a good way)!


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a good quote in his sig!



kippan said:


> But do you EAT kosher? That counts for Jew points, a little bit?
> Right back at chu!


well i'm a muslim and halal food is almost the same as kosher food, so yes haha


----------



## Devdas

You have got a great signature & has good humor sense


----------



## Just Tony

Sweet! Nice anime icon.


----------



## Lasair

I love your picture and it reminds me of someone so when I see it it makes me smile


----------



## BluButterfly

You're from Ireland, I love the accent.


----------



## moke64916

I like your profile picture of the flower.


----------



## Gorillaz

Seems like a really positive guy. Has posted several great threads with alot of helpful advice.


----------



## Aphexfan

Username is definitely one of my favorite bands :nw


----------



## Lasair

Cute


----------



## Perfectionist

This may sound like a totally creepy comment but you have lovely clear skin, I am super jealous.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You keep it so real that reality doesn't do you any justice!


----------



## estse

You once quoted me, which makes you fantastic! Fantastic taste, you have, I mean. Great musician; great music taste; good looking for a young male. Funnier than most, meaning you don't suck as much as most people on this forum do. Seems to always be optimistic. Probably gives good hugs. I bet your farts smell like anyone's, but people don't mind when you do. Tolerant of all races, sexualities, religions, etc. Works hard for money. Buys beer with a valid ID. Walks fast. Buries the dead. Frees insects caught inside. Nice to cats. Etc; etc; etc.


----------



## King Moonracer

you have 5600 posts ....GOOD JOB!


----------



## Oscar7

You have overcame a lot of things and thus I think you're stronger for it. =D


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are just the most amazing person ever!


----------



## trendyfool

^^ he's really positive and sweet! and likes obscure music just like me!!! my best internet friend   (btw, i'll call you on friday!!! sorry I've been flaking out on you! bother me if i forget!)


----------



## papaSmurf

^Lists "The Room" as one of his favorite movies. Clearly knows his stuff.

(I haven't actually seen The Room, but everything I've heard about it sounds magical)


----------



## ratbag

^Is awesome in too many ways.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ You have a lovely name


----------



## Nuthatch

^ Has some awesome hobbies! :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

^Lists Lao Tzu as a favorite author! Has thus likely spent a fair bit of time crafting her own worldview, which is awesome.


----------



## Aphexfan

Definitely one of the most unique avatars Ive seen on this site! :nw


----------



## rawrguy

From his posts, I can tell that he is very intelligent.


----------



## ImWeird

From your picture posts, I assume that you like Pokemon. Pokemon is rad.


----------



## Just Tony

Most of the post I have seen from you are funny.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You come up with some interesting threads


----------



## Oscar7

You look like a really cool person to know in real life. I'm sure you can get along with anybody!


----------



## Aphexfan

:high5 for both being psych majors! :boogie


----------



## Oscar7

=D Psychology is awesome!

And you're into writing?! That is a good sign that you are a smart guy.


----------



## Devdas

Your avatar always makes me laugh & you started a epic thread


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Always posts great pics in the funny pictures thread, has a great sense of humour and a cool guy!


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Great poster, in my category of 'Good looking Australian guys'


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pretty and positive.


----------



## im2cool4u54

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A wise poster...............


----------



## zkl0002

^
is nostalgic, and likely thoughtful and contemplative.


----------



## artandis

^
You have good taste in movies!


----------



## Oscar7

Florence + The Machine lover?! You are awesome.


----------



## crimsoncora

Seems like an interesting person i would love to get to know!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Gotta be one of the friendliest people on here


----------



## GunnyHighway

Can't go wrong with metal! (and the hair to go with it)


----------



## Vip3r

Awesome hair and I like your signature!


----------



## artandis

^ Puss in boots is awesome and from your 'about me' you seem really positive and proactive


----------



## Vip3r

artandis said:


> ^ Puss in boots is awesome and from your 'about me' you seem really positive and proactive


 Puss in boots is awesome! :high5 You seem like a very friendly and kind person.


----------



## writer260

Sabriella, you have a wonderfully unique taste in movies, particularly The Last Unicorn - one of my childhood favorites.

You also have a beautiful name.


----------



## writer260

Apparently I only got down to the first page haha so this is to artandis - you have great taste in people since you are turned on by people who read


----------



## Aphexfan

Im assuming your a writer which automatically makes you awesome!  :high5


----------



## Quietguy90

^ You are awesome for telling other people how awesome they are. And for being on SAS in the first place


----------



## Vip3r

You play the guitar, that is awesome! You also appear to have great taste in music too!


----------



## Just Tony

You seem to like complimenting people viper.
Thats always awesome haha.


----------



## tutliputli

Your avatar is awesome (is that you? Nice glasses if so) and you aspire to be an architect which is very cool!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^

TutliPutli is the cats pyjamas.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Is a cool hombre who surfs and enjoys music with shazzam. May possibly be learning to base jump?


----------



## Just Tony

Has anyone told you that you are super friendly? Can't believe your a somewhat new member haha.


----------



## ratbag

You like making music and you don't drink or smoke. Keep it up!


----------



## rawrguy

That Psyduck is too real!


----------



## ImWeird

I've read a lot of your posts and can relate to you quite a bit. Therefore you're cool.


----------



## laura024

You look good with nothing on.


----------



## Marakunda

@laura024 and @Imweird keep that talk in the other thread, thank you.

Oh and laura, I like that you feel the need to change the world in some way, thats very inspiring!


----------



## ImWeird

I'm innocent! I didn't do anything this time. :cry

You like some pretty rad movies.


----------



## Marakunda

Ha lol sorry man, just noticed that! Although you did say some pretty risque things in that other thread! But you made up for it by liking some pretty badass music, and I guess you live in ontario... Which is kinda cool.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Skyler is a really cool name, I am not sure if it is your real name or something you made up for the internet but either way it is really cool. Oh and you like video games, I would love to play video games with you lol you seem nice.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome <3


----------



## lonely metalhead

^is the most wonderful person I know  <3


----------



## nickcorona

His last name is aragon.. That's sweeter than a pedo's candy!


----------



## Oscar7

Your last name is awesome! And your first name, are you Latino?


----------



## Oscar7

nickcorona said:


> His last name is aragon.. That's sweeter than a pedo's candy!


Haha, we thought the same thing. XD
Well, you seem really honest and straightforward.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Who are u asking?


----------



## Oscar7

I was asking you and saying your last name was great lol. But I was beat to it by nickcorona.


----------



## Jessie203

I like your quote.


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a very honest and helpful person.


----------



## fmylife

love the quotes <3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I like your username, it's quite clever.


----------



## artandis

You're in psychology and like videogames :high5

+ your avatar pic is cool


----------



## nickcorona

You're agnostic... I'm agnostic! We have something in common; please rear my babies!


----------



## DarkCloud

The person above me, you remind me of beer... Let me grab some peanuts and enjoy one now...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ You remind me of the low pressure systems that generate swell in the North Atlantic, mmmm low pressure systems *drools*


----------



## Vip3r

Coolest username ever! :high5 You seem like a really cool person too!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Dapper Irish fellow with multiple talents. The men wanna be him, and the ladies wanna be with him!


----------



## artandis

You're from edmonton too! :high5 And you like to box which is cool


----------



## River In The Mountain

You have David Tennant as your avatar. All kinds of cool. :teeth


----------



## papaSmurf

^You're a writer(and all-around artist, looks like), and you list "learning" as a hobby. I'm not sure it's possible to get much cooler than that.

Also, your username reminds me of one of my favorite songs!


----------



## rainbowOne

Really nice guy and very friendly and good to talk to


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

you're absolutely adorable x.x


----------



## Neptunus

Is a handsome young man, despite his goofy avatar! :b


----------



## fmylife

serious props for liking the original star wars!


----------



## Neptunus

gregoryonline said:


> Neptunus Knows where North South East and West is LOL


Indeed. I am the master of my fate; I am the captain of my soul! :b

Has a good sense of humor and is very friendly. Makes an effort to talk to all of the people on his "friend list."


----------



## polardude18

^^ Your bird is just soo cute!


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a very intelligent and thoughtful poster! And you have a kitty avatar :high5


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Friendly guy! And like myself, is a Will Ferrell and Adam Sandler fan!!!


----------



## SMOOZIE

^ Agree, a very friendly dude who is often the first one to greet you....seemingly leaving nobody ungreeted. Who would mind a nice "Hi, hey, how's it going?" word/phrase, especially coming from a good looking guy like that?


----------



## Vip3r

^ A great friend with some awesome hobbies!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Going by his posts, is a sensitive and caring person.


----------



## huh

Has a very mature and respectful attitude. Which is saying a lot out here on the interwebs.


----------



## Oscar7

Idiocracy is a great movie.  And your other choices are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Is a nice guy, and fellow a Nintendo fan! :high5
Nice movie list too!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A fellow nintendo fan with a cool favorite games list!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

An observer! Interesting!!! I like the username, too! :clap


----------



## spidercentz

Your picture thing is funny.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Sudoku champ, runner, enjoys Kafka stories.

(Also I just really like the word gilt for some reason)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A gentleman, a scholar and an acrobat.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Awesome name and awesome signature


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Seems like a cool dude  and listens to a lot of the same music as I do!


----------



## Rocklee96

Trippy avatar.


----------



## Oscar7

Woo, indie rock and alt rock fans are just cool people, haha. Plus, you have an iPhone!


----------



## ImWeird

Rad taste in music and a rad major. Therefore, a rad guy.


----------



## Revenwyn

Got a pretty good avatar


----------



## rainbowOne

Seems like a really nice person and very kind


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Emma is my all-time favorite name for a girl. And you seem really nice!


----------



## Losm

Super friendly!


----------



## joe11

Very friendly and fun to talk to


----------



## Hello22

^GregoryOnline Is a very friendly chap, and likes the irish charm


----------



## fmylife

^ likes guys with sense of humor and intelligence...me too!


----------



## Vip3r

Great taste in music and you are from florida :high5


----------



## ratbag

A friendly dude.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Has a great sense of humour and is very approachable


----------



## josh23

This coming from a straight guy, you are very attractive... And you are SSSICK. Also, you are from Nova Scotia. I have no idea where that is, but it's an awesome name.


----------



## Hamtown

Your avatar guy has the most epic pose ever, it must reflect how awesome you are.


----------



## wootmehver

Hamtown comes across as very personable and his avatar makes me realize I need more exercise.


----------



## rainbowOne

I don't think I've talked to you much at all but daydreaming and reading are two of my favourite hobbies too


----------



## River In The Mountain

_Is very informative about model planes  And takes some pretty awesome photos._


----------



## Rocklee96

^Good taste in movies.


----------



## cmed

^ We have the same first name. It's a good name :high5


----------



## Lateralus

You look pretty ripped, and you look kinda like Travis Barker without all the tats.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Nice...I have finally found a fellow hockey player on the forums!! And Incubus is amazing!


----------



## artandis

^ awesome taste in books and movies


----------



## Kennnie

You a Beast
artandis!


----------



## josh23

Your posts make me laugh...

And 

Days Passed Without Watching Porn: 3
Days Passed WITHOUT TOUCHING MYSELF!: 3

Is a remarkable feat. I don't think I could do that :S


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have ambition which is great, and I love that you have a taste for classical music.


----------



## Oscar7

You are great fun to talk to! And being talkative with SA is always amazing.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Likes paradise lost so I think he has good taste in book's


----------



## rainbowOne

Nice guy to talk to


----------



## lonely metalhead

Nice girl to talk to plus unbelievably beautiful


----------



## Hamtown

Sparks lots of conversations with people, seems a real nice guy.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Has a Domo Kun in his profile picture, is ridiculously good-looking.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Is a very well-rounded person with a lot of interests/hobbies


----------



## voospenvi2734

A lot of the same tastes in music  haha just kidding I won't steal yours  you're really nice and friendly


----------



## Vip3r

A cool and thoughtful dude with great taste in music!


----------



## Gorillaz

Comes across as a really friendly guy. He is a hussla and from reading his profile has some cool hobbies and good music taste.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Judging off your username i assume you like Gorillaz? me too they're pretty cool!
Also has a nice list of films!


----------



## ratbag

You and your cat look quite nice. Hmm, that sounded creepy, didn't it.


----------



## noyadefleur

^ A fellow Land of Talk fan! Awesome.


----------



## Rossificus

^ You don't smoke or drink. Definitely worth a compliment!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

^ You like metal, therefore you are awesome!


----------



## Christina123

You're from the twin cities, which I think sounds cool, therefore you're cool.


----------



## josh23

You're from England  That's awesome. You are working toward a 5k run, if I lived in England I'd totes be your running partner


----------



## Onomatopoeia

You cant go wrong with LOTR  And A-ha? Really! I used to have an obsession with the song 'Take on me'


----------



## tutliputli

^ You have some awesome taste in films, books and music, and you seem like a friendly guy. And you appear to be very attractive.


----------



## estse

^ You make me forget myself, and realize that I'm someone good. Without you, this forum would be a sad, sullen place (at least for me).


----------



## Morticia

^ Is a sweetheart


----------



## Oscar7

You like Shakespeare? That's awesome! What is some of your favorite stuff by him?


----------



## Kennnie

Oscar07 
Is So
Fly
Like A
G6!!!


----------



## Oscar7

Haha, I hate that song. XD But I like the compliment. 

You always have great things to say, Kenny!


----------



## lonely metalhead

^guy is real funny an always has something interesting to say


----------



## laura024

You have lovely hair.


----------



## lonely metalhead

real Friendly guy


----------



## makavelithedon

You have cool hair


----------



## Morticia

Oscar7 said:


> You like Shakespeare? That's awesome! What is some of your favorite stuff by him?



Well, I like King Lear, The Tragedy of Julius Caesar, Hamlet, A Midsummer Night's Dream, and his sonnets and poems. I haven't read all of his works, but all the ones that I've read I've liked.


----------



## josh23

You seem really interesting and have a great taste in books. I also think it's awesome that at such a young age you seem to really know who you are (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Onomatopoeia

An exceptionally friendly guy who seems genuinely interested in what others have to say, has outstanding piano skills, and is very knowledgable about a lot of things!


----------



## artandis

You're really friendly and open. It's nice how welcome you make everyone feel


----------



## Morticia

^ You're very intelligent and have good taste in movies.


----------



## Just Tony

Any fan of Johnny Depp is awesome in my book ;]


----------



## voospenvi2734

Awesome nickname! Lol


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Has a great taste in music. :]


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Ive read some of his posts and can tell he has a great sense of humour! And finally, someone who enjoyed Shutter Island as much as I did


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Shoot4theStars said:


> Ive read some of his posts and can tell he has a great sense of humour! And finally, someone who enjoyed Shutter Island as much as I did


He's a post creeper that i love to have any day! 
I gotta add inception on that list.
I'm sure he's awesome too, I feel the vibe. 
BBRRRRRRRRRM (INCEPTION horn. Lol.)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Really unassuming dude who seems to have a positive vibe going on, through the internetz at least (assuming it translates into the offline world as well). Nice smile and a friendly poster.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a nice avatar


----------



## Morticia

^ You have a nice personality.


----------



## makavelithedon

I think you must have serious patience, the whole knitting thing like.


----------



## Oscar7

Simpsons fan?! We need more of you on here where Simpsons references won't go to waste! =D


----------



## CourtneyB

I like the quote in your signature a lot!


----------



## River In The Mountain

You compliment other peoples signatures!


----------



## josh23

River In The Mountain said:


> You compliment other peoples signatures!


You have many hobbies! You seem like a very interesting person.


----------



## softshock11

You seem like a really nice guy!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Is pretty and has awesome hair.


----------



## River In The Mountain

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Is pretty and has awesome hair.


Has Nyan Cat!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

River In The Mountain said:


> Has Nyan Cat!


Hells yeah!! He's the best!

Again with hair but, sick long hair. I wanna comb it! xD


----------



## Onomatopoeia

River in the Mountain:

I love your username (simple, yet serene) and you seem very well-rounded and educated 

JamieHasAnxiety:

Cracked me up when I saw where he was from and... does not smoke or drink which says a lot about his character


----------



## Hamtown

Is into alot of interesting things looking at the profile and I never heard of Novia Scotia.


----------



## Aphexfan

A polar bear surfing for an avatar? Very epic indeed :b


----------



## joe11

He is a really nice and friendly guy and very funny and fun to talk to. :b


----------



## jenkydora

I like your name and you are non judgemental.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Your signature made me smile  thanks broski!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is a really nice guy


----------



## River In The Mountain

Probably heard this before...but awesome hair!


----------



## rainbowOne

Nice username, and is that you in your avatar? If so, you're pretty


----------



## lonely metalhead

Great to talk to and is vary beautiful


----------



## infinityplusone

Pays nice compliments, must be a good guy :yes


----------



## River In The Mountain

clever name


----------



## artandis

I love your username


----------



## rainbowOne

David Tennant, enough said. <3


----------



## trendyfool

you're gorgeous, and a kind person.


----------



## diamondheart89

Nice face.


----------



## Resonance

is the most beautiful person in the world evarr


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is a vary clever and witty guy


----------



## wootmehver

wow, great shamanic-type vibe!
you can cast magic spells of all kinds.


----------



## josh23

^ You are a very interesting person, with cool hobbies, and a freaking huge collection of music. You are also very friendly and great to talk to.


----------



## joe11

Very nice and interesting person, fun to talk to and I always have interesting conversations with and he likes the Irish accent :b


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

^I've never met you Joe, but you live in Ireland my roots  I know you're a great person, and I hope life treats you well


----------



## makavelithedon

You have a cool name and avatar and id guess your roots are pretty cool as well...


----------



## Morticia

Has a cool name and is Irish! Yay!


----------



## lonely metalhead

extremely friendly person


----------



## chocobo1988

looks good with long hair, most guys can't pull that off.


----------



## josh23

You like pokemon and final fantasy. You are the number 1 chocobo fan! That's awesome


----------



## Oscar7

No job?! That is great! Join the club! =D 

Haha, but seriously, you seem like a guy that has some interesting things to say. I've seen your comments.


----------



## Jessie203

you seem nice


----------



## Oscar7

You seem nicer, Kathy!

And intelligence is always a wonderful to look for, in my opinion.


----------



## diamondheart89

Honest and straight-forward.

*edit* oops too slow. That was for kathy but I'm sure you are too oscar. :b


----------



## Oscar7

How about if I told you I'm not, diamondheard? Instead I'm a liar and vague in my reasoning? ;D


I loved Titanic.


----------



## diamondheart89

Then I'd tell you your lying skills are quite honed.


----------



## Oscar7

And there lies the truth, diamondheart! You've assumed wrong!


----------



## Aphexfan

Is a majorly epic person who also shares the love for scott pilgrim :nw :b


----------



## Vip3r

Is a SAS Addict/Junkie like me  :high5


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Friendly guy that isn't afraid to say hi!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Wouldn't let SA keep him from attending university!

Awesome movie list


----------



## lonely metalhead

Nice guy has cool avatars


----------



## finch

lonely metalhead <- like his spirit


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Bird lover. Cool.


----------



## Devdas

You are a harry potter fan. And you don't smoke or drink


----------



## cmed

^ Your shades reflect light nicely and you seem to have the Guys vs Gals thread on lock down


----------



## SPC

^ knows how to rock headgear properly


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Has nice hair, no wonder that girl wants to touch him! xD


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ A swell guy


----------



## Vip3r

^ most awesome person I know


----------



## River In The Mountain

clever name


----------



## Vip3r

Crazy cool guy like myself. Also strong willed for being able to give up moutain dew :b


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Friendly, caring, funny, respectful... I could go on and on.


----------



## SPC

^ likes blogging! alot!


----------



## artandis

I like your avatar^


----------



## UndreamingAwake

^ has kind words to offer.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Really friendly guy


----------



## Space Ghost

^ really cool avatar


----------



## polardude18

^^ I love that you are Buddhist! I do not see that very often but it is a cool religion.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Ive always wanted to visit Tennessee!! Has a great list of hobbies and...the Great Gatsby was one of my favorite reads too!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is a real friendly guy


----------



## diamondheart89

Super Friendly


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

An Intelligent, friendly young lady.
I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Jessie203

I like your ROM quote.
Geeky lol


----------



## lonely metalhead

I like your signature


----------



## estse

^ seems to be nice to everyone, regardless of loneliness level or metalheaditude.

Oh, I wanted to compliment Kathy Numbers, too. She made me evaluate the way I communicate with others, and I think I'm better for it.


----------



## Dan iel

Cool picture, checked your post count, you've been here a long time! Great contributor to the community!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Is a web-developer/freelancer. An area that I have no skills in whatsoever = Respect


----------



## SPC

^ like pugils and appears to collect raccoons in trash cans. double winning.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Truly one of the friendliest individuals on SAS and he has the knack for cheering you up with his picture posts


----------



## estse

^ has managed to connect to 250 times more people in his two months here than my eight years. Really, has something good to say about everyone.


----------



## Vip3r

^ I love reading your posts. They are always very clever and witty.


----------



## LuxAeterna

^ Likes Will Ferrell and Adam Sandler movies.


----------



## Oscar7

Oh my goodness! You love Fringe?! I can never meet anybody that loves that show!! Too cool.


----------



## softshock11

^ two people who like Fringe. todays episode was cool


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You seem nice, great music taste.


----------



## Neptune

^ a fellow psych major, procrastinator and music lover


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a nice avatar


----------



## LuxAeterna

^ Has curly hair! Curly hair is Awesome!


----------



## artandis

^ pretty avatar (if that's you) 

Likes some good movies and music!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Is from Canada:clap

Excellent taste in music, books, and movies


----------



## Aphexfan

Is a very nice and welcoming person on this board :yes


----------



## Marakunda

Has amazing musical taste!


----------



## josh23

Skylaishot said:


> Has amazing musical taste!


You love RPGs  The best kind of games. :yes


----------



## lonely metalhead

Likes RPGs truly great game's


----------



## Rossificus

Pentagram = Win


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is English= from second coolest country in the world.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^ Writing a book, pretty impressive as that is a very difficult thing to do! Also good-looking :blush


----------



## ratbag

You don't smoke and you write songs, so you're smart and productive. I also agree with your turn offs.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You have nice music taste, and i like your drawings.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Nirvana fan!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Great movie list ^

Catcher in the Rye FTW


----------



## LuxAeterna

^ We almost share a birthday and has similar taste in movies.


----------



## josh23

You are pretty, have a cute kid, and have a GREAT taste in music and movies :yes


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Musically and athletically inclined (a rare mix!)

Fantastic person to talk with! Has a great sense of humor


----------



## josh23

^^Exceptionally friendly and simply tremendous to talk to.


----------



## theskeptical

Is THE Mr. friendly guy


----------



## Oscar7

Has great taste in movies! And is from Brazil! Wait, does that count? =D


----------



## estse

^ seems manic in a good way. Sweet sense of making things happen.


----------



## artandis

^ sweet avatar. And I like your username!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has good taste in books.


----------



## estse

^Ah Neptunus, whom I've never complimented before (if I'm wrong write angry letters).

She has a great sense of humor, a wonderful knowledge of self and being, and years of experience if putting wrong rightfully back in it's wrong/right place. She's taught me a lot about communication and uniqueness by just being a part of this forum and posting.


----------



## trendyfool

I always find reading your posts interesting, and I'd like to talk to you sometime!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

'Sam' is a great name!

and...your movie list is solid


----------



## lonely metalhead

He is a good guy real friendly


----------



## Dan iel

You like a load of bands I have never heard of! Varied music taste!

Also a nice selection of fave movies.

Also your name on the forum is exactly what is says on the tin


----------



## theskeptical

Is a friend that is always ready (online) to listen.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool username and I like is desert avatar it reminds me of home


----------



## Jessie203

friendly dude


----------



## josh23

You're fabulous 

I don't know you at all, but from your profile you seem awesome, and like someone i'd like to get to know


----------



## Rocklee96

Likes the Knicks. 'nuff said.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Friendly guy!
I like the movies and bands you list!


----------



## Dale Cooper

Sharing happy thoughts, similar interestings and not alienating people.

Also you're an Aussie!

x


----------



## lonely metalhead

Funny avatar


----------



## makavelithedon

You come from a pretty cool place, and are aware of links to its past/your ancestors, indigenous peoples etc... thats pretty cool


----------



## diamondheart89

Very nice and friendly.


----------



## LuxAeterna

Pretty name!


----------



## BluButterfly

nice avatar


----------



## SPC

^ purdy avatar! location reminded me to check arsenal news!


----------



## BluButterfly

Tupac fan...Irish...seems like a cool guy.


----------



## BluButterfly

^that was sposed to be for someone else , his post disappeared :-/

@SPC... heres ur compliment: you're cool to check arsenal news even tho ur from the u.s...that's my team!


----------



## GuyMontag

^ Has an amusing avatar.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A Canadian brother who has an appreciation for John Candy 

Two of my favorite novels are included on his books list!


----------



## AllToAll

Good taste in books. Plus I think The Princess Bride quotation is funny.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Very friendly and shares a lot of the same interest in music as I do


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Friendly guy, great movie taste too. Fight club avatar!
And is from Canada = Best Country ever!


----------



## Lateralus

^Your hobbies:
"Videogames/PC Games
procrastinating!
Music
Computer!
some sports. (Ice Hockey, Soccer)
i'd also like to learn how to play the guitar one day! (soon hopefully)" 

I have all of those in common except soccer


----------



## GuyFreeman

^ I like your outlook on rap music...95 percent is garbage.


----------



## BluButterfly

^enough sense to brand *95**%* of rap as garbage, unlike those who think the garbage speaks for the whole genre.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I like her signature


----------



## Ironpain

Complimenting the user above on their avatar Oh and that the user likes Metal hence his user name.


----------



## estse

^ has the cutest avatar and a good taste in literature.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Has come a long way since posting exclusively in symbols.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Has reached the 6000+ posts milestone!

> Sasquatch sightings and conspiracy theories. Awesome!! That stuff intrigues me too!!


----------



## voospenvi2734

^You're all over the compliment thread! Really nice guy


----------



## Morticia

^Is cute^


----------



## diamondheart89

Has awesome hair.


----------



## AnnaM

good taste in music ^^


----------



## voospenvi2734

Beautiful  and 17! *hi5*


----------



## AllToAll

Adorable + Likes Deadmau5 : )


----------



## theskeptical

Good sense for movies.
Seem to have a sense of equality and sharing.


----------



## Bbpuff

xD He's super speedy at posting compliments, because he beat me on complimenting the person above ^__^ (I had to delete it x.x) Plus his avatar is of a skeleton wearing a scarf, which is epic.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a very beautiful young lady!!!


----------



## polardude18

^^ You are really nice, and you have a great CD collection!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

gregoryonline:

Is very 'Gregarious' (pun intended? maybe...)

Has one of the largest CD collections I have ever stumbled upon!

Polardude:

Comes across as a genuinely awesome guy with a very thorough and well-written profile!


----------



## noyadefleur

^ You seem like a really cool guy, and you're Canadian like me.  You also have cool taste in music.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

^ Good taste in movies, and I like your hair.


----------



## mastershake

RollingInTheDeep:

I like that you're the nicest person I'd ever meet : )


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

^ I like that you just reminded me about the Captain Underpants books, and that you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## 266x

You're cool because you used to read Captain Underpants! And because you like humour(canadian spelling).


----------



## estse

^ You've entertained me with some of your posts (This is all about ME ME ME). And you seem to always be grammatically correct!


----------



## Morticia

^Has a cool avatar picture and a funny signature^


----------



## miminka

Beautiful girl, knits like me, named after a character from an awesome show.. I could go on..


----------



## josh23

You are beautiful, and extremely cute. You also have a great, varied taste in music, books and movies :yes


----------



## thaswasup

josh23 said:


> You are beautiful, and extremely cute. You also have a great, varied taste in music, books and movies :yes


^Seems like a really cool guy to hang around with. I hope you feel better btw, as it seems youre going thru a lot.


----------



## AllToAll

Handsome + nice pimped-out profile


----------



## nooby

I like your dog!!


----------



## Morticia

^Is cute!^


----------



## AllToAll

Your avatar + screen name + knitting are very cool.


----------



## artandis

You like great music. High five for metric and regina spektor.

Plus your profile picture thing is very pretty :yes


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Canadian girl 

She has a solid list of hobbies and fabulous taste in music, books, and movies!!


----------



## sas111

^ Shoot4thestars, has gorgeous album pictures! Escpecially the 2nd picture, I want's to go to Novia Scotia, that's in Canada right?


----------



## Addler

^has a sexy avatar


----------



## Oscar7

I agree, agressive people are scary, haha.

You seem like a pretty cool person after reading your "About Me" section! Hope you're finding some support here, at least.


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a really nice guy, and I like the quote in your sig.


----------



## Squirrelevant

^ Super nice apparently. Also a good communicator (here at least). 211 pages of comments on your profile, 835 friends, and you only joined a few months ago... :O.


----------



## josh23

Fellow Aussie and seems like a nice guy. Your blog entry on Omegle made me laugh...


----------



## Stilla

I suck at compliments but seems like a very genuine friendly and nice guy :yes
Also seeing the best in people is a great quality to have.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Her signature makes me laugh


----------



## Vip3r

A really cool guy that has some awesome hobbies and great taste in music!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Great taste in music


----------



## Lasair

Coole hair dude


----------



## Lasair

Is that your dog? It is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Lasair

Has a good taste in dog....:b


----------



## Jessie203

I like your avatar, very cute


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

^You're everywhere, like a ninja!


----------



## Vip3r

Awesome username! I also love your Thoreau quote.


----------



## MarshmallowGuru

Has an unbelievably cute dog!


----------



## TroubledSoul

Gregs from Indiana! LOL 
Seriously though very cute dog! I like the idea of this thread


----------



## artandis

If that's you in your avatar you're seriously gorgeous!!


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

^ Nice avatar. Good taste in movies. AND you like Adele. :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan

Awesome, awesome taste in movies :nw


----------



## AllToAll

You like writing + Radiohead = cool.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Superlative taste in music and very friendly


----------



## estse

^is a fine, considerate fellow I've heard through the grapevine. And he seems more popular with each passing day.


----------



## Jessie203

^I always like the clever stuff you say


----------



## diamondheart89

Her posts always make me smile.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Nice avatar, and seems nice from her posts


----------



## josh23

rainbowOne said:


> ^ Nice avatar, and seems nice from her posts


You are very, very cute, and you seem to be a nice person.


----------



## noyadefleur

You're a really nice guy and it's so cool that you're into classical music.


----------



## BluButterfly

I like the fact that you have Audrey Hepburn as your avatar, and a Marilyn quote as your sig. I just made an album full of their pics the other day.


----------



## Lasair

Your from London, Iwas in London at the weekend and it was amazing....therfore you are amazing


----------



## Aloysius

Very loverly looking lady.


----------



## silentcliche

You've got yourself a rad music and book collection, good sir.


----------



## Godless1

Has a Simpsons quote in his location. Very nice.


----------



## Neptunus

^ An intelligent and fair poster.


----------



## Perfectionist

I missed your picture in the pic thread which actually kindof devastated me but from reading the comments it sounds like you're just as lovely on the outside as you are on the inside.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A veritable queen bee of SAS, plus quite the looker and an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

One of the most comical usernames on SAS topped off with an explosive avatar!


----------



## AllToAll

Intelligent, great taste in music and literature. Plus very nice.


----------



## polardude18

^ Likes sushi! I love the name Roni for a girl, it is soo vintage!


----------



## Space Ghost

^ very handsome : )


----------



## diamondheart89

Obviously awesome since he likes cats.


----------



## Aloysius

Wonderful friend.


----------



## Marakunda

You've got GREAT taste in movies, and I love your profile pic!


----------



## Addler

Posted a lovely pic of him kissing his niece--so sweet!


----------



## Kennnie

very attractive


----------



## rainbowOne

Kennnie is awesome


----------



## lonely metalhead

Beautiful and.vary sweet


----------



## voospenvi2734

Your status confuses, frightens, and thrills me at the same time


----------



## FairleighCalm

You rock!


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Lots of posts. Lots of cool posts


----------



## Lasair

you have a large list of music artiest that you like thats cool


----------



## estse

^ is really kind and genuine, and makes this forum a more real and solid place.


----------



## Lasair

^ really???

You have a cool avatar and signature - I also love your mysteriousness


----------



## artandis

Super awesome person. Your posts never bash people and are always nice to read.


----------



## voospenvi2734

^you seem like a very nice, happy person from your profile (and some of the posts I've seen  and you're a geek! :high5 ya!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I have a lot in common with Dustii7 (especially music and SA origins) 

Amiable guy, pleasant to talk with 

Is looking to join the military (something I could not do with my SA)


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool for having a Confucius signature like me


----------



## sherrylee

you are into metal and that is totally awesome


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You think metal is awesome, and going off your avatar interesting dress sense!


----------



## voospenvi2734

you like Mr. Bean! I freaking love that show! (hated the movie though...)


----------



## Lasair

From your profile you sounds like a really sweet guy - I hope things stay that way!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Has a wide variety of hobbies, seems very friendly, and hails from Ireland


----------



## ratbag

Pretty cool guy and fellow Nova Scotian. We Nova Scotians are friendly, sometimes.


----------



## estse

^ is kind, caring, and eccentric enough to be interesting.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
From my time on this website Mercurochrome is one of the members that sticks out in my mind easily. Yes he has a decent sized post count, but alot of high posting members don't seem to be as easily remembered as Merucurochrome, in a good way. From what I've stalked he's quite genuine and has good intentions and is an entertaining poster. He also has some wisdom that I haven't collected, or *hadn't* because his unknowing words made alot of sense to me and I've tried to incorporate a few ideas of his into my life/board behaviour, with good results I will add.

BTW, he also has a catchy username, in my brain I pronounce it Mercury-chrome, maybe that's how it actually sounds, who knows.


----------



## Lasair

Not the kind of person you bump into every day


----------



## BetaBoy90

A classy lady, puts Kate Middleton whatever to shame.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

The description of your Hobbies made me laugh.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

I like your username. Good taste in movies as well.


----------



## Lasair

Is very pretty


----------



## BetaBoy90

Seems to be putting together quite a nice life, or so I remember. I can't shake this creepiness.


----------



## Lasair

If you shake enough it might just drop off - at least your entertaining


----------



## Lasair

Likes giving complements


----------



## FairleighCalm

Is bright and colorful like her pretty flowvatar.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Nice to see another who doesn't smoke or drink  if you're telling the truth that is...lol


----------



## wraith

Dustii7. You kick ***. Nuff said.


----------



## Lasair

I like your dating status


----------



## silentcliche

I can't speak for anyone else but your smiling advice got to me


----------



## Perfectionist

Sex god!


----------



## Oscar7

Greg! You are very talkative and can easily get along with anyone!


----------



## trendyfool

^ a genuinely nice guy


----------



## josh23

^Seems like a great guy, plain and simple. Very easy to talk to. One of the (many) on this site that it's a shame that they are suffering, because it seems they have a lot of potential.


----------



## Marakunda

^ Is from Australia, and seems like a nice guy! I think it's cool that you can "get into" many things, even if they're "boring". I'm like that too, I think.


----------



## softshock11

gaming and drawing very cool dud hangs out with his niece FTW


----------



## voospenvi2734

^seem like a very creative person from your hobbies


----------



## Jessie203

^ From your posts you seem to be a very friendly person with a positive attitude.. it's refreshing


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a kind, positive, and thoughtful poster. She knows how to speak her mind and stand up for what she believes.


----------



## Aphexfan

Always enjoys her posts :yes...and well, she's Neptunus!! Need I say more? :stu


----------



## lonely metalhead

Funny signature


----------



## Lasair

From reading your profile you seem really strong willed - keep it up, I like it!


----------



## noyadefleur

^Very pretty, cool taste in music, and I agree with your signature!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Lovely username, exceptional taste in movies, books, and artists. Canadian 

She is a very likeable girl and a pleasure to talk to


----------



## Xeros

^Picture perfect taste in movies and actors, judging from the avatar.

And being Canadian is never a bad thing.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Xeros said:


> ^Picture perfect taste in movies and actors, judging from the avatar.
> 
> And being Canadian is never a bad thing.


Place they live is the name of one of my fave albums.

:clap


----------



## jingybopa

Is an awesome artist.


----------



## josh23

You play the piano! And the guitar! That's cool


----------



## odd_one_out

You're a friendly, supportive member.


----------



## estse

^ sees past the B.S. and states things as they are. Honest beyond a doubt.


----------



## bsd3355

Because you are a unicorn holder, good job. i have no idea what that means but alright. attention getter!


----------



## josh23

You're a playa!  And your avatar always makes me laugh. You are good looking bloke too.


----------



## voospenvi2734

"always seeing the best in people" is a very good quality, that we share


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Pretty good looking guy, from the pics in your profile


----------



## artandis

^very pretty, and your posts usually stand out to me when I read them :b


----------



## Lasair

You have a fantastic choice of movies and music


----------



## rainbowOne

Awesome avatar. Sat here watching it for ages. :b


----------



## lonely metalhead

Vary great friend


----------



## josh23

^^Do I smell romance in the air between you two? Just sayinn...You seem like a good, nice, genuine bloke. And like every single person on here has either thought or mentioned...YOUR HAIR IS ****ING HARDCORE MAN! Anyway, I hope things go well for you.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Haha shut up
Anyway u a rocking guy yourself
Keep it up man


----------



## AllToAll

Seems like a nice person since he added me to his friend list without knowing me.


----------



## Marakunda

Seems very committed to his religion... That's pretty cool.
You also like some pretty good movies!


----------



## Godless1

^Has massive bewbs in his avatar. That's always a plus.


----------



## estse

^is intelligent and sensical, and seems an all around good guy. Plus, most importantly, he agreed to 95% of what I said on the "For or against" survey. ME ME ME.



AllToAll said:


> Seems like a nice person since he added me to his friend list without knowing me.


He's going for the 1,000 mark, just to see if it can be broken.


----------



## voospenvi2734

From what I've seen of his posts, seems like a very intelligent, funny, thoughtful guy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^from what I've seen of you around, you seem like an intelligent, nice looking, good guy!


----------



## Jessie203

^ I wish I was as clever and witty as you


----------



## Onomatopoeia

But you are clever and witty, kathy903 

Some of your posts have definitely cheered me up!!


----------



## kippan

^Tyler Durden is your default profile picture. Enough said.


----------



## Jessie203

Thanx stars

--- 
kippan I think you have a unique style. I like that your quote is from Frida Kahlo I love her. And you come across to me as someone who says whatever is on their mind and I like that


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like you read a lot... I think that's hard to come by in people nowadays, and it's really refreshing to see!


----------



## Jessie203

^ Thank you!!!

I thnink you have a good attitude and i like your quote


----------



## Vip3r

^ A very positive-minded and honest person.


----------



## artandis

woodstock is awesome!

You seem nice from your profile.


----------



## SPC

^ great taste in music + looks like isla fisher = winning.


----------



## diomedes

Your av pic has a creative angle.


----------



## Pangur Ban

A nice friendly guy.


----------



## voospenvi2734

You look hardcore in all your pics


----------



## AllToAll

Secure in his religious/spiritual beliefs and adorable.


----------



## noyadefleur

A fellow fan of _The Bell Jar_, awesome taste in music, and presuming that's you in your display picture, I like your haircut.


----------



## Vip3r

^ Has awesome taste in music!!


----------



## beshino

^ Has a ginormous amount of music. JAI-NORE-MUSS *gets depressed because no one likes me*


----------



## Vip3r

^ Awesome looking avatar. You live in Vegas, very cool!


----------



## voospenvi2734

Dude you have the most profound status's on facebook! They're always positive too, makes my day everytime I see em


----------



## josh23

You're a good looking guy and you seem really cool. Especially as a 17 year old you seem very enlightened and interesting.


----------



## polardude18

^^ You have a great smile and you are Australian which makes you very cool.


----------



## Vip3r

^ A very thoughtful guy and a great friend.


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like a serious bro, and you have a great quote!
Plus, I love your profile pic ... Epic win in my book...


----------



## Oscar7

Woo! Go anime and gaming!


----------



## voospenvi2734

Cool lookin dude. And the fact you like nature is pretty awesome too


----------



## Kennnie

you gangsta son!


----------



## artandis

Your posts usually make me laugh. You seem really hilarious :b


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a very intelligent and cool person from your posts.


----------



## estse

^ an intelligent and thoughtful poster, who just reminded me I have to go out and mow that back lawn.


----------



## Jessie203

^ I like ya!!!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

loving the avatar  Im kinda hypnotised


----------



## Ballerina

System analysts are amazing and I love your taste in books.
Edit: I had this page open for too long bahaha. @River In The Mountain, you are a gorgeous thing to look at.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^ Brilliant artist.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Guitar player and that's cool


----------



## theskeptical

Truly incarnates the metal and lives in place with beautiful plains.


----------



## josh23

You're from Brazil, all us men are in debt to you Brazillians. On a more serious note you have a great, varied taste in movies, and seem like an interesting guy.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Very nice, always got a kind word to say


----------



## lonely metalhead

The most beautiful and sweetest girl I know


----------



## voospenvi2734

*sigh* hate when someone beats you to the compliment  but! Youre a really awesome guy, seem really kind, and of course your hair. Freakin beast.


----------



## rainbowOne

Seems a pretty cool guy from what I've seen  Also, pleasant prairie? Right out of a story book :lol


----------



## josh23

Gorgeous girl who has a great sense of humour and is really, really easy to talk to.


----------



## Jessie203

greg is always friendly complimenting ppeople a good person and easy to get along with


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Is never afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Seem like a really cool person, from your profile. Also as a veteran of this site you have my respect  and you have a cool avatar!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem awesome.


----------



## artandis

I love your signature


----------



## lonely metalhead

She's really pretty
Plus I really love green eyes


----------



## Vip3r

You seem like a cool guy that speaks his mind. I envy your awesome hair!


----------



## Ballerina

Everyone loves him. ♥


----------



## Choci Loni

Friendly and open-minded are the two things that come to mind


----------



## noyadefleur

You've got awesome taste in films and music!


----------



## josh23

Your name is Gregory


----------



## voospenvi2734

You're 17, and you joined this site about the same time as me.


----------



## Kennnie

your cute


----------



## josh23

You're hilarious, and a real nice guy.


----------



## Kennnie

your cute too!!!


----------



## Lasair

I love reading your posts


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is from Ireland


----------



## josh23

You're pretty, and have a wide range of hobbies.


----------



## Lasair

Yay you like classical music and you seem like a very nice person who will get far


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Andrew1990

sabriella you look fantastic iam surprised you have social anxiety you have no need to be anxious your perfect


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is scottish! awesome.


----------



## estse

^ is actually a completely different person than I expected/thought when reading the username! And thank goodness for you!


----------



## Vip3r

^A very witty guy. His posts always make me laugh.


----------



## Ballerina

I love your dog!!!!!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## josh23

^Simply a remarkable woman, who has unlimited potential as a human being once she beats her problems.


----------



## anonymid

^ Bumps the choicest threads! :yay


----------



## Vip3r

Kind and funny. Also likes lolcats :yay


----------



## anonymid

^ Keeps this wonderful thread movin'! :yay


----------



## Vip3r

^Sends me cool videos and music.


----------



## FallenRepublic

^his sig touches me somehow


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is very funny, sweet, kind and thoughtful. She's quite witty too! A good friend to have.


----------



## DarkCloud

I like the qoute she used. True true.


----------



## artandis

Fellow Canadian! And likes turtles. Turtles are cool :b


----------



## JanaNanner

You are from Edmonton and that is the last name of the boy I had a crush on in high school. Therefore, you are alright in my book? Haha. No. That's not really about you as a person so it doesn't count. 

Okay, I went looking at your profile for this one. You are turned on by comfortable silences. That's pretty darn cool. I loooove it when I have comfortable silences with someone because it means I'm really close to that person.


----------



## Marakunda

^ Your name's Jana! I had a step sister named Jana, cool name!


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^One of the only good friends I've ever had's name is Jana. IT's a great name. Means heaven in arabic. 

As for Sky - you got a pretty nice list of favorite games there that you posted. You have good taste in video games that's for sure.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ I always love reading your posts


----------



## lonely metalhead

Just a really great girl


----------



## voospenvi2734

Seeme really nice from your posts


----------



## Vip3r

^ lol, Funny and intelligent dude with awesome taste in music!!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem cool.


----------



## artandis

You really, really like complimenting people :lol

I think more people should be as friendly as you are :yes


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is very gregarious online.


----------



## Godless1

^ Just used the word gregarious.


----------



## Neptunus

^ :blush :b

Has a big heart.


----------



## Squirrelevant

^ Friendly, supportive person whom I owe a hug. :squeeze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Is attracted to kind people and therefore must have kindness in his own heart.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Your username reminds me of this guy in youtube. He's cool, therefore you must be too.


----------



## noyadefleur

You're a pretty good looking guy, and very friendly.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Very pretty and you seem thoughtful and intelligent.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Vary beautiful and vary sweet


----------



## Marakunda

^ Metal is amazing.... Just saying.


----------



## artandis

You love gaming- video games are awesome!

And you're not bad looking! But, you're 16 so that last statement is creepy :b


----------



## josh23

You're very pretty. You have beautiful green eyes. You also have a great taste in books, music, and movies.


----------



## voospenvi2734

You live in Australia! Awesome I wanna visit there in a couple years!


----------



## estse

^ good looking guy. Don't get me wrong, but looks do get you compliments. Also, very well natured and pleasant on this, the sadist-anonymous-support forum, which is very strange indeed, seemingly being that most members here are well natured and pleasant. <shrugs>


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem pretty intelligent, and you have an awesome profile pic.


----------



## cmed

^ You seem to be good with children, which is a really good quality.


----------



## Ballerina

*I've begun using neutral statements in a seductive tone to make people uncomfortable.*

Those are some nicely selected quotes you have there, CrashMedicate. Some_ real _nice quotes. :sus


----------



## josh23

^Beautiful.


----------



## Ballerina

Best conversationalist ever. I'm so looking forward to introducing you to the DECV. I was thinking about it yesterday.


----------



## estse

^is wonderful and comely! Digs into the trenches of a PS3 to save our souls or lives or similar! Has great taste is music! Buries the dead when they request it! Oh, morbid...sorry....Is wonderful and comely! Makes me happy I joined SAS (SAS=sadist anonymous support) in 2003 to wait seven years for such a friend!


----------



## voospenvi2734

Really awesome person! Really funny, and I am surprised you have SA from what I've seen. Oh wait you don't you're just a sadist looking for support aren't you  well either way you are a very nice person


----------



## Vip3r

^ A very positive, kind, and intelligent guy.


----------



## 266x

Well, I posted too late..

@vip3r - I like your taste in music, I don't like what you listen to, but I like the fact that you can listen to two polar opposite genres. I hate people who are intolerant and say like metal, but will not give any type of pop/hip-hop/jazz or anything a chance.


----------



## estse

^doesn't delete every post and will keep the above one intact! And spreads your ashes when requested in Will!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Anymouse is super friendly and awesome. But we all know that already.


----------



## anonymid

^ Is an awesome, supportive, caring friend! :yay


----------



## Neptunus

^ Kind, thoughtful & has a great sense of humor.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Seems like a really kind-hearted, good person. Also, very pretty and funny and intelligent. Someone I'd like to hang out with


----------



## ratbag

An awesome beautiful person with cool hair.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ I looove the name Estelle, and your posts are cool


----------



## Kennnie

You have Awesome hair
Now can I get a kiss???


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^Never passes up an oppurtunity when it comes to online flirting with women. :lol


----------



## Marakunda

^ Seems like a smart dude, plus he's from the UK! Surely a bro...


----------



## josh23

You seem intelligent, and to be a good guy. It's awesome that you're loving life, and your avatar has a HUGE rack, so I always like it when you post


----------



## rainbowOne

^ You're awesome! And very cool to talk to  And Australian.


----------



## SPC

^ will shank you by the oven if you misbehave.


----------



## voospenvi2734

Youre a, Super...Pretty...Crimestopper!


----------



## Kennnie

hot damn!!!!! your HOT!!!!!!! xDDD


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is witty, creative, and... well, pretty damn funny!


----------



## voospenvi2734

Has 30 posts! ;D


----------



## josh23

Good looking guy.


----------



## mezzoforte

^ Attractive, kind & funny


----------



## artandis

You have a nice smile and a pretty girlfriend from your photos!


----------



## Koopaatroopa

artandis said:


> You have a nice smile and a pretty girlfriend from your photos!


You have wonderful hobbies!


----------



## josh23

I like your username


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Aphexfan

Very awesome looking avatar! :clap


----------



## Lixxy Pixxy

Sweet:heart and kind.


----------



## Lasair

I like that you make jewelry - I am starting to do that myself soon too


----------



## Kennnie

cute sauce ;D


----------



## josh23

THE SAS Womanizer


----------



## Kennnie

josh23 said:


> THE SAS Womanizer


 you pretty hot too!!! ;D


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

^^is hott as can be.. :]
Trust me he sent me some nudies...


Jkjkjkjk.. ;D
Hi Greg!!! <33


----------



## josh23

Really good looking guy, and seems to be really great to talk to.


----------



## JustWakeUp

You got one awesome profile color scheme going on! Oh, and you're a pretty cool looking dude.


----------



## Marakunda

^ You like art, plus you have a cool avatar!


----------



## Vip3r

Has awesome hobbies!


----------



## mezzoforte

^ Seems really friendly and nice :]


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ An all around friendly guy.


----------



## Vip3r

^Intelligent, funny, and pretty. Also watches My Little Pony: Friendship is magic.


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Nice, respectful, caring, smart, funny, cute and so much more!

He too watches 'My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic'. :b


----------



## Vip3r

^ My best friend and the most awesome person I know. :squeeze


----------



## artandis

I love your avatar!!!


----------



## lonely metalhead

U are a really sweet girl plus u also have a cool avatar


----------



## Lasair

I think that it is cool that you don't smoke or drink, your not stereotypical and that rocks


----------



## josh23

Really cute woman


----------



## Kennnie

great person


----------



## Marakunda

^ Just a plain old bada**, no need to explain why.

Also has an amazing avatar, and seems VERY unique.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Skylaishot said:


> ^ Just a plain old bada**, no need to explain why.
> 
> Also has an amazing avatar, and seems VERY unique.


Your avatar has huge tits, I approve.
Also, you seem like you have a lot of personality, keep it up!


----------



## voospenvi2734

welcome to the site! nice choice in music, and cool that you read the hobbit  you should totally read the Dark Elf trilogy... imo, best fantasy series ever!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Real good guy seems friendly and that's always good


----------



## Choci Loni

You seem to be a nice guy who speaks his heart and like discussions. Just my impression.
Also, cool hair.


----------



## noyadefleur

Gives out a lot of nice compliments, seems like a personable guy. :yes


----------



## Ironpain

It's great to see a 16 year old who's aware of who Marilyn Monroe is


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ He's AWESOME like SUPERMAN!


----------



## Ironpain

HIGH FIVE. That is great Jesse, wow, love it. thank you so much. Is super Awesome herself and has a great sense of humor, you are saweeeeeeet


----------



## lonely metalhead

Ironpain is.an awesome name


----------



## silentcliche

Killer hair, dude.


----------



## artandis

Likes good movies and music!


----------



## Aphexfan

Is drenching in awesomeness! :nw


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ is a total cutie :yes :teeth


----------



## matty

Had an overwhelming amount of info in her profile. Making my job easy. 
I remember you being fun, kind and in love. But I havent been around for a while.


----------



## josh23

Really good looking bloke and that dog is reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll cute.


----------



## matty

Could tell he was Australian before I even checked his location. I miss home.


----------



## Lasair

Is like just a cool person in general


----------



## estse

^great taste in music.


----------



## Nyx

^Still has something worth saying


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem friendly.


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like you enjoy complimenting people, and you seem really nice.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool signature


----------



## lonely metalhead

Also has great taste in music
Also she so damn good lookin


----------



## Kennnie

Cutie


----------



## Vip3r

Cool dude with a great sense of humor!


----------



## josh23

Everyone loves Vip3r! Those who talk to him always seem to be rewarded.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Where do I start?

Kind-hearted. Intelligent. Entertaining. Sincere. Talented. Empathetic. Athletic.

Truly a source of illumination on the forums. Always a pleasure to talk to Josh23!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Intriguing user name and it was very kind of you to bless someone!


----------



## Kennnie

Great looking


----------



## lonely metalhead

It ****en kennie need I say more
Real badass


----------



## mezzoforte

Nice hair. ^


----------



## artandis

^ really pretty girl!


----------



## voospenvi2734

awesome person, you seem very nice


----------



## laura024

*Stands close* You smell good.


----------



## Kennnie

Sex magnet


----------



## Marakunda

^ Oh Kennie, Kennie, Kennie..... How I love your posts! They're so to the point, you know? So matter of fact and witty!

And you like some nice music, if that wasn't good enough, lol....


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Thumbs up for Avenged Sevenfold and Ocarina of Time 

Skylar = what a great name!


----------



## josh23

Onomatopoeia is simply a great guy. He's one of the nicest guys you will EVER meet and is just great to talk to. He's hilarious, caring, funny, smart knowledgeable and really a shining light on these forums. Oh and I forgot to mention he is a flat out BABE! *Turns bi*


----------



## Ironpain

Has great taste in music, I really liked your classical music post.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Great taste in films.
Good show!


----------



## eddyr

deceptive avatar, nearly turned me on


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Good looking + jacked!

Friendly guy, very witty, and has a great first name (Edward)


----------



## rockyraccoon

I love your username. I remember learning the meaning of that in English class in Grade 12.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Awesome avatar


----------



## estse

^has some awesome friends on here.


----------



## DreamyDove

Good job contributing to the posts on this forum


----------



## rockyraccoon

Very pretty. (Even if you are from Neptune!)


----------



## meganmila

You have good taste in music.


----------



## Kennnie

your cute


----------



## sas111

Seems like a down to earth, humorous guy. :yes


----------



## artandis

^has a megan fox thing going on!


----------



## josh23

This'll sound weird to you, seeing as like everyone on here you have SA and these traits aren't typical of people with SA, but from your pictures you have that real sexy, strong, confident, outgoing vibe to you. You're a very attractive woman.


----------



## Kennnie

pretty darn good lookin


----------



## Vip3r

^ Very kind and thoughtful guy.


----------



## i just want luv

Leooooooo Lion!!! courages!! pimp!!! whaaaaaat? slick August man!!! with a plan!


----------



## josh23

DUDE YOUR AFRO IS FREAKING AWESOME. You're a good looking guy  And you like Basketball...Only my favourite thing (probably).


----------



## 266x

You seem to be liked by everyone in this thread, that's a good thing.

Probably because you're in here so often, complimenting others. Again, a good thing.


----------



## Kennnie

he has a huge ****


----------



## estse

^Hmmmmm to that.

Kennie seems to not take himself too seriously, which is a good quality to have.


----------



## Ironpain

Likes my story lol


----------



## aw1993

^ I like your status


----------



## Kennnie

hottie!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Bold. Brazen. Uninhibited!! Qualities many of us would die for! Kennnie has made me laugh more than a few times on SAS


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Onomatopoeia said:


> Bold. Brazen. Uninhibited!! Qualities many of us would die for! Kennnie has made me laugh more than a few times on SAS


Great movie taste man.
Love Se7en


----------



## The Professor

Cat Montgomery said:


> Great movie taste man.
> Love Se7en


Nice location. I have a lot of friends from there


----------



## Ballerina

If your signature is based off this, you're the greatest human being I know.


----------



## The Professor

Ballerina said:


> If your signature is based off this, you're the greatest human being I know.


haha yes it is! I'm glad you got it


----------



## estse

^You're a Boston fan, which says a lot about your speech patterns. Indeed that you rock. I love that dirty water.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

^^^You are very mysterious 8)


----------



## Kennnie

one of teh most awesomeness user names ever


----------



## Ballerina

@Attica! Attica! A beautiful girl who isn't her avatar or has photo albums, woooah. ♥


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Kennnie: You seem like you would be such a fun guy to hang out with!

Ballerina: Best. Avatar. Ever!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a fantastic artist!


----------



## aw1993

really nice guy from what i've seen from my short time here so far=D


----------



## artandis

^freakin gorgeous. Jeez.


----------



## eddyr

good looking and your hobbies aren't biased at all, looks like your into a lot of things seem like a nice person


----------



## Kennnie

eddyr is a kewl cat dont **** with him or ill poke ya eyes out!!!


----------



## Ironpain

Is not afraid to admit that he lives in a Mansion made out of Cardboard now that is creative K Man very creative


----------



## Onomatopoeia

His movie list is A++, he is a Canadian, and he seems like a really friendly guy (going by his profile information).


----------



## sas111

Onomatopoeia said:


> His movie list is A++, he is a Canadian, and he seems like a really friendly guy (going by his profile information).


Has the best taste in music that i've seen on sas yet, according to me. & lives in one of the most beautiful places in Canada.


----------



## Kennnie

Vanilllab is a straight up Pimp! dont mess with her!! she'll pimp slap ya! xD


----------



## huh

I bet you have an awesome tan.


----------



## Ballerina

WHAT GOOD TASTE IN MOVIES YOU HAVE. I believe you have my stapler.


----------



## aw1993

i love australian accents


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I appreciate Agnostics


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^Good taste in films, particularly Apocalypse Now, The Godfather, Pan's Labyrinth, The Shawshank Redemption and No Country for Old Men.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^Good taste in films, particularly Apocalypse Now, The Godfather, Pan's Labyrinth,The Shawshank Redemption and No Country for Old Men.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Always good to see more fans of _The Sopranos_.


----------



## estse

^a valued human being, who happens to be intelligent and pretty. Also, great at mowing lawns and saving insects. Well, not sure about the latter here, but I imagine it to be true. She is super fast too, for if she stops to catch her breath she might catch a piece of death.


----------



## eddyr

Seems like a visceral person in a sentimental way -- nice touch...
nice rhetoric in your 'about me' made me laugh


----------



## Attica! Attica!

^You a handsome fella!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Cute avatar, great signature, and an excellent choice for a username


----------



## tutliputli

Seems like a really nice, friendly person. Has good taste in stuff and is a very handsome fellow.


----------



## Vip3r

^A very kind and nice person. Very fun to talk to also.


----------



## estse

^good looking bloke with big, awesome hair. I mean that, bro. Nice guy to have on the forums. King of Florida. Once fought off a great white shark that was targeting an ostrich family.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Cool guy to talk to, has a great sense of humor, likes Fugazi and graphic novels, and is a pretty open person. Always a good listener. A winning combination.


----------



## estse

^everything she's said about me x10! She makes feel like a real person, and rewards me with her time. Not many will risk it, but she's been here for me with open ears and a stellar heart. Wonderful and beautiful!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Avatar reminds me of a Skeleton Key Hole.  (I don't know why)


----------



## Syndacus

^ I love CS Lewis!

(you may skip me since there's nothing to compliment really..)


----------



## artandis

Likes great movies! (grind house and V for Vendetta are awesome!)


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Is a pretty person


----------



## lonely metalhead

Friendly guy


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ A very creative, full-of-life type of person, who takes wonderful photos and is actually proud of who they are. Always great to see people like that around here.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A lover of soft and heavy music


----------



## Marakunda

^ I like your status and profile picture!

Very cool.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ The first person to tell me that  "It's the problem of pain."


----------



## Ballerina

I've yet to meet someone who isn't your biffle.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Pretty girl, and always has fun posts


----------



## Ballerina

Wowzers bowzers in my trousers @ your dA photography. You've captured the vibrancy and energy of your flowers very well. Good (and pretty) eye for composition too.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Remarkably interesting poster. Witty, original, humorous, and insightful. Seems like a friendly person as well!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool username


----------



## Mithun

Iron Maiden guys come to mind, rocking head!


----------



## josh23

You love life. That's really awesome.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool guy


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Music Lover


----------



## Onomatopoeia

gregoryonline

A very approachable fellow who exhibits unrivaled selflessness on a daily basis


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A really good guy! I love talking with Him about Christian Bands.


----------



## estse

^ hmmm. reminds me of someone.


----------



## Jinxx

^Has a nice signature that makes me lol.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Has a Cute Face


----------



## purplefruit

^if this is who I think it is (post count and name change?), he always tries to stay upbeat and encouraging and kind to everyone. :lol


----------



## Ballerina

Oh my God I've always loved you - "permanently tanned". You've such a contagious spark.

Edit: But not in the way chlamydia gives you a burning sensation etc.


----------



## matty

Lives in my favorite Australian City. And appears to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Nice sig


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Cute as a Button.


----------



## eddyr

cool name


----------



## Jinxx

^ Awesome Location.


----------



## josh23

^^You make buttons look like http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=m...t=65&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:65&tx=37&ty=84


----------



## eddyr

^ nice location but not as good as mine


----------



## Very Close

^ Cool glasses!


----------



## Godless1

^Is a Senior Geophysicsist student. :clap


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Cute user name


----------



## josh23

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Cute user name


\\
Best MSN addy EVER, and a really cool woman.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I bet you have that bad *** Australian accent, don't you?
The envy fuels my RAGE!


----------



## Ballerina

I keep mistaking you for a 20+ year old.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Beautifully Goofy Talented Woman


----------



## Godless1

^Such an optimistic username.


----------



## Elleire

^ One of the kindest people I've ever had the pleasure of talking to, however briefly. :yes


----------



## sas111

phoelomek said:


> ^ One of the kindest people I've ever had the pleasure of talking to, however briefly. :yes


Has real gorgeous cat like eyes & seems quite intelligant from the posts that i've read.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Vanilllabb:

Has a classy taste for music; lives on the other 'beautiful' Canadian coastline. Her posts offer interesting and intelligent perspectives on a variety of topics and I enjoy reading them. She is also very friendly and wonderful to talk with.


----------



## Marakunda

^ You've got a sweet username AND profile picture....

Plus, your from north of the border, just like me!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I like your avatar. I like anime too.


----------



## Syndacus

^ your cat is cute!!!!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Cool avatar


----------



## Ballerina

What a pretty southern belle. Ü


----------



## Witchcraft

You're very pretty, and I am jelly of your hair :b


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is really really pretty an also vary sweet


----------



## Jinxx

@Ballerina: :3 

@lonely metalhead: I LOVE your signature a lot.


----------



## aquilla

insecure - as I can see from your profile picture, you have really beautiful eyes !


----------



## matty

Sounds like she is very smart, and capable. Has very healthy hobbies in painting and reading.


----------



## dominicwalli

dude im not gay,but ur name turns me on.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Interesting Screen Name


----------



## Sapphiress

^ seems sweet and refreshing


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Her avatar is green


----------



## Sapphiress

^ is good at stating the obvious


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Has a good sense of humor :lol


----------



## Lasair

No drinking no smoking...you rock my friend


----------



## Sapphiress

^^ is supportive and < also thinks no drinking and smoking is awesome!! wtg!!


----------



## The Silent 1

^ Nice avatar pic.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Isn't Silent.


----------



## diamondheart89

^ compassionate


----------



## Rossy

^ Intresting username


----------



## hotmystery12

you seem like a very kind indivdual :}


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Cool Screen Name


----------



## Rossy

^^ Thats the way I am


----------



## The Silent 1

@ Rossy^^ posted an inspirational story in the "Its Amazing when..." thread.


----------



## Rossy

^ Knows a good thing when he sees it.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Cool Avatar!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^From what I've seen of your posts, you seem to have your stuff together. This can only be a good thing.


And your dating an older lady, winning!


----------



## Perfectionist

I always go read your posts, I like all your contributions! You seem really nice and can definitely make a girl laugh. And you're super cute.


----------



## matty

ITS perfectionist. A little bit of awesome in so many ways. Honor to share your city.


----------



## equiiaddict

^ Love the avatar and you're really cute!


----------



## laura024

You seem like a really nice girl.


----------



## josh23

Laura is a remarkable woman, really. She's obviously very smart and mature for her age (and for any age, really), always gives great advice with her posts, and also very silly  She makes me laugh. Very interesting woman with a lot of potential.


----------



## matty

"A very ambitious teenager who is going through a very tough time at the moment." need I say more? Shows positivity and an optimistic outlook. 

I also love your hoodie in you picture.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I think we've messaged before, sorry can't remember long time ago...but I had a good impression of you. And I love the originality of your sig...it's a keeper.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Awesome signature


----------



## The Silent 1

^ I really like your second quote. The one about faith.


----------



## Rossy

^ Has some interesting views.


----------



## anxiousguy

^ I like your avatar, you seem like an interesting person.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I like the bluntness of your username.


----------



## meganmila

^ you're pretty.


----------



## Syndacus

^ you're cute...kinda like Tinkerbell cute.


----------



## Marakunda

^ Lee is a really cool name!

You also like some really good movies AND music!


----------



## matty

You look like a really sweet and caring uncle. I also really like your name. Finally your avatar is pretty awesome.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Interesting Guy to talk to.


----------



## aquilla

Itsgoingtobefine - you probably were the first person who messaged me when I joined SAS forum, so I think you are kind of friendly


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem very original and artsy, I think that's awesome!

And I like that your a hardcore reader, not much people are nowadays unfortunately...


----------



## tutliputli

Your avatar and status made me laugh and you seem like a really positive person. Also, super cute picture of you and your niece!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Tutliputli:

I hold her in high esteem and I am extremely thankful to have met someone so friendly, compassionate, and genuinely interested in what others have to say; she is an outstanding SAS community representative 

Very classy + pretty as a picture too!!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^^ While I'm running out of compliment ideas. He's getting better and better at it!


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Amazingly friendly, kind, faithful, great friend  Always has something nice to say.


----------



## Lasair

Is beautiful and I am so envious of your hair colour


----------



## complex

Love reading your posts


----------



## The Silent 1

I like your quote


----------



## UKPhobe

Excellent quote in your sig Complex!


----------



## UKPhobe

The Silent 1 said:


> I like your quote


Great minds think alike it seems. :clap


----------



## Ballerina

I admire anyone strong enough to be both an atheist and grasp the enormity of it. I couldn't do it. Good on you.


----------



## UKPhobe

Ballerina said:


> I admire anyone strong enough to be both an atheist and grasp the enormity of it. I couldn't do it. Good on you.


 
Did I? When did I say that? 
Like your hair by the way (my compliment to the person above).


----------



## Ballerina

*Posts like those referring to myself as a panda.*

It's under your religion listing. I like that you sound intelligent under your 2009 posts. I haven't used forums much beyond this in the past 2 years, but before that I totally did, and of those and the forums I have used recently, every 6 months I look at past posts and think, "...Was I really ever that stupid?" The time it takes for retrospect to rise is getting shorter, though!
If I could look back at your posts as mine I'd be a veryyyy happy panda.


----------



## UKPhobe

Ballerina said:


> It's under your religion listing. I like that you sound intelligent under your 2009 posts. I haven't used forums much beyond this in the past 2 years, but before that I totally did, and of those and the forums I have used recently, every 6 months I look at past posts and think, "...Was I really ever that stupid?" The time it takes for retrospect to rise is getting shorter, though!





Ballerina said:


> If I could look back at your posts as mine I'd be a veryyyy happy panda.




Someone thinks I sound intelligent? *faints*

Haven't seen your old posts but your recent seem insightful; methinks you're being too hard on yourself.


----------



## Rossy

^^ Comes across as a really special young lady


----------



## Ballerina

Is doing very well for himself, considering he has no pony. Congratulations on the weight loss this year!! That's really great, tenacious. 


UKPhobe said:


> Someone thinks I sound intelligent? *faints*
> 
> Haven't seen your old posts but your recent seem insightful; methinks you're being too hard on yourself.


I just think that you come across as a really special young lady.  Ahaha.

Aw, thanks. Nah, my posts lack (a medley of different types of) perspective.


----------



## UKPhobe

Ballerina said:


> *I just think that you come across as a really special young lady.  Ahaha. *
> 
> Aw, thanks. Nah, my posts lack (a medley of different types of) perspective.


Only at weekends. :teeth

You've got a good sense of humor, if nothing else.


----------



## Rossy

Has lots of good things to say.


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems like a nice enough guy, quite friendly.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Cute girl! And seems nice from her posts


----------



## lonely metalhead

Well I can't deny she is a sweet and pretty girl


----------



## Rossy

Really good poster.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has some unique hobbies.


----------



## The Silent 1

^ Has interesting hobbies as well. I admire people who are artistic (as you seem) and I am interested in philosophy too.


----------



## Marakunda

^ Has a boondocks avatar, nuff said....

You also like some great movies!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Good at Drawing


----------



## Cynical

like the pic, quite artistic. 

no one is gonna find anything good on me ehe


----------



## Godless1

^Love your location, avatar, and username. :clap


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Your Avatar is interesting


----------



## Ballerina

I hear if I look at you after it rains, I'll see a rainbow. ♥


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ I don't get it.

I think your really cool


----------



## Marakunda

^ Nice guy, you like posting in this thread don't you? lol


----------



## kosherpiggy

you seem like a really cool person


----------



## estse

^ brave young person, with good looks and a nice personality.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Smart, witty, has a really cool phallus shaped skull for his avatar.  :b


----------



## Lasair

Cool piercing


----------



## Rossy

Lovely personalty.


----------



## eddyr

my grans family is from there, much respect you amigo


----------



## Rossy

From Shetland Eddy?


----------



## dominicwalli

nice to know ur a hunkO_O


----------



## kosherpiggy

I always liked the name Dominic


----------



## tlhunter2002

I think its cool that you are into animal rights, so am i


----------



## Marakunda

^ If that's you in your avatar, your pretty cute! If not.... Then nice avatar! lol

You like Naruto?! No way that's so cool! I used to watch that, I think I got to like the hundredth and tenth episode or something? I don't know.... 

Nevertheless, great anime! You seem cool....


----------



## Ballerina

Recently starting reading hentai too, good call!


----------



## rainbowOne

^ You're funny!  In a nice funny way, not an odd-funny way


----------



## Godless1

^Adorable and fun. Prettiest hair and eye combination on SAS.


----------



## Ballerina

@rainbowOne You're always so nice!!! Like sunshine. I'm not sure how to express that in a way that doesn't sound perfunctory, and in a way that conveys just how nice you are. You're always so positive to other people, and don't let how you're feeling affect that treatment (class under pressure). I bet you light up rooms when you enter them, IRL. I love being online when you are.
Edit: oops, I was ninja'd. @Godless1 You're made of candy, like a Mexican pinata ♥


----------



## Godless1

^Really beautiful, and apparently way better at giving compliments than I am. 

Sorry rainbow, but at least you got two compliments for the price of one.


----------



## Ballerina

Aw haha. You enjoy both Cracked and Adam Douglas? You're milk and cookies, you're rock 'n' roll, you're long weekends. "_In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and has been widely regarded as a bad move._" - A.D.


----------



## estse

^you're quite the independent thinker and have a strong will which I envy. Also, such a beautiful person, displayed inside and out.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ I find your screen name interesting.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Speaking of screenames, I find yours very uplifting! ^^^


----------



## WaterStone

This is a really charming idea, thank you BreakfastofChampions.

Sabriella, you have good taste in books. I too love His Dark Materials. Have you read 'A Confederacy of Dunces?'


----------



## rainbowOne

^You're new here but already I've noticed you seem really nice  (Welcome by the way!)


----------



## hoddesdon

is left-handed


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Has big punkins in Avatar!


----------



## matty

Has the biggest.... friends list I have ever seen. And by friends list I mean friends list. 
Also has a nice attitude.


----------



## kosherpiggy

you're a really cool dawg


----------



## rainbowOne

^ You are veeeerry photogenic!  I missed seeing you in the pic thread when you weren't there for a while.


----------



## kosherpiggy

aw really ? thank you . i think you're really pretty


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A really Pretty good girl with a good sense of humor


----------



## trendyfool

^ really kind and seems like a good friend to have.

Also, rainbowOne isn't in the post above me, but I just wanted to say I think she's fantastic!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm pretty sure you're ****ing awesome man!!!!


----------



## Godless1

^Beautiful, sweet, and I like your sig.

Also, from your profile,

Turn Ons Individualists
Turn Offs Conformists

:yes


trendyfool said:


> Also, rainbowOne isn't in the post above me, but I just wanted to say I think she's fantastic!


----------



## matty

lol. Smooth operator. Nice call out.


----------



## matty

Just Gave the best compliment ever. 

She is also very sweet, kind and pretty.


----------



## Lasair

Has a really good outlook


----------



## Tugwahquah

Jhanniffy has a beautiful smile


----------



## ratbag

Nice username. I like the positivity in your status.


----------



## diamondheart89

^^You have a beautiful name.


----------



## makavelithedon

You have a cool smile, I am envious.


----------



## AussiePea

Gentleman with a good sense of humour from the posts I have seen! Oh and of course that kickass accent lol.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a nice red car, in His Avatar! lol


----------



## roseblood

Your username and avatar are inspiring. It makes me feel better =)


----------



## kosherpiggy

your icon is pretty


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like a very original, cool person...

And your really cute! lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191

^ you're brave enough to tell someone they're cute lol


----------



## Cynical

You're quite cute yourself lol


----------



## Ironpain

Has a thought provoking signature


----------



## aw1993

i like the name chad a lot


----------



## Marakunda

^  Very, very pretty! 

 Wow...
.............
..............
................ 

Nah, I'm not a perv, lol. :teeth


----------



## YesandNo

^^^^^^^^^
Has a hot avatar

LOL! I'm not so good at this.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a very beautiful young lady!


And has more "nuggs" than I do to have her picture as her avatar.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

A nice goofy person that I haven't talked to in a long time.


----------



## Neptunus

Ditto!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ seems to be in a talkative mood.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Your assessment is correct, fine sir!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is one of the coolest people on this site :]


----------



## rockyraccoon

I like your sigs. And how you pronounce your location, that's kind of cool to!


----------



## silentcliche

Your name makes me imagine a pugilistic raccoon and that's all kinds of awesome.


----------



## JenN2791

Ah something about your username that just really "clicks"!


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty young lady.


----------



## Marakunda

^ lol, you've got the same name as a character from friends.

That's pretty badass...


----------



## Rossy

I am not a fan of that show lol


----------



## laura024

You dislike smoking. High five.


----------



## JessiqaL

hey Laura, you're an atheist too!!! Yey for logic!! xD


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Cute Panda Bear


----------



## JenN2791

Your avatar amuses me - in a good way of course lol


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ I love your avatar too. It's very pretty, in a good way


----------



## olschool

i like ya sunglasses


----------



## trendyfool

I love your avatar ^.^


----------



## laura024

You're awesome.


----------



## john5050

Your pretty!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A nice tall girl, (I think)


----------



## Pebblesdundee

^Your family has the largest collection of bible-based-books I've ever seen


----------



## Very Close

^ All the hot chicks would die to befriend you...


----------



## eissejtsuj

I love your signature. And that you describe yourself as goofy. I can certainly relate to that


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ I think you have pretty eyes(in your Black and White photo) behind those sunglasses (in your avatar)


----------



## matty

I like the look of your avatar. I wish I could do that. Look good, look confident. 

Well done man.


----------



## Dying note

^^ You seem to be having great success in managing/confronting SA  and btw - I love that you have _Seven Pounds _listed under movies. I really loved seeing that one.


----------



## Cole87

Love your Art u have on your page here, your a very creative person.


----------



## millenniumman75

^Seems like a pretty neat guy - he has taste in music and clothing (80s style) .


----------



## hoddesdon

has a huge number of posts


----------



## Cole87

I want to do this again lol. Your profile picture makes me want Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Scott777

Listening to some phat beats, eh? I've always admired people who wear big, conspicuous headphones in public and manage to look good doing so.


----------



## Addler

Scott is new and mysterious but clearly a nice guy to be posting on the Compliment thread this early


----------



## Dying note

I think it's amazing you've chosen to go to school and to major in English. You seem like a great and interesting person to get to know. And it's so cool to see another Lupe Fiasco fan around here...lol He's a favorite of mine.


----------



## laura024

You seem very intelligent from your posts.


----------



## Rossy

^ Lovely eyes.


----------



## rgrwng

I like the way the person above me chews their food.


----------



## Nevermind0

Is a winner/has a job


----------



## Insane1

Nevermind0 said:


> Is a winner/has a job


You seem like a funny guy from the choice of your avatar,it always makes me lulz.


----------



## Ballerina

I love you.


----------



## TallGuy

You look ravishingly impregnatable. (I wish this was actually a word)


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Tall people rock!


----------



## Lasair

Simply beautiful...but I am sure you hear that a lot


----------



## Nevermind0

Cute nurse can patch me up anyday :b


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Love your "_hiding from the police" picture 
_


----------



## Lasair

I like seeing your posts, they are always really nice!


----------



## Lasair

Your avatar is the cutest thing ever


----------



## sas111

jhanniffy said:


> Your avatar is the cutest thing ever


Has real great talent for photography & wooow Ireland is gorgeous, lucky.


----------



## Insane1

Your profile picture is <3


----------



## Very Close

^ I like the signature!


----------



## matty

Appears to have a well developed character, knows 3 languages, and I like your signature. I think you walk through life on the positive side and I respect that.


----------



## Insane1

Like your avatar,wolves are cool.


----------



## diamondheart89

Awesome avatar and signature


----------



## AussiePea

Lovely person who is supportive, funny and a good friend to have!


----------



## diamondheart89

^^ He's really an awesome friend and very wise and open minded and hilarious and devilishly good-looking of course.


----------



## laura024

You're so kind to everyone on SAS.


----------



## olschool

Very thoughtful and smart person


----------



## artandis

I LOVE the avatar!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Is a SAS member


----------



## Rossy

^ Always has something good to say.


----------



## Christina123

Fun to talk to.


----------



## Syndacus

Has a beautiful avatar. I wonder if there's a wallpaper sized version of it for my desktop.


----------



## matty

Nice list of movies and I like you quote. It is a very basic thought which we all glaze over. And if you go in not trying to take anything then are you really being rejected?

Good work.


----------



## Christina123

Xfixiate said:


> Has a beautiful avatar. I wonder if there's a wallpaper sized version of it for my desktop.


I got it off google, thus I think there should be possible to get it in desktop size.


----------



## Rossy

Really nice person.


----------



## guitarmatt

^Very nice person for saying that.


----------



## equiiaddict

guitarmatt said:


> ^Very nice person for saying that.


Is cool for knowing how to play the guitar.  I've always wanted to learn but I don't have the patience for it lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy

you're very pretty


----------



## Syndacus

you're cute...


----------



## Insane1

^
You have a funny avatar picture.


----------



## Kennnie

Handsome


----------



## Syndacus

Has an inspiring quote in his sig.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Has a cute icon :3


----------



## Insane1

^
Cute and friendly girl.


----------



## rosettas stoned

^
You're totally sane


----------



## Syndacus

you're stoned.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a cute avatar! :lol


----------



## Insane1

^Love your name and avatar picture.

@rosettas stoned-Haha,thanks.


----------



## Sassy1988

You're gorgeous and everyone can relate to your name every now and then


----------



## Vip3r

You have a cool username and you love cats :high5


----------



## hmnut

your icon is badass.


----------



## olschool

finland is a wonderful country


----------



## Pangur Ban

Nice username and cool avatar.


----------



## diamondheart89

Pretty hair and smile ^^


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^^ Kind


----------



## Vip3r

^ Cool and thoughtful guy with great taste in music.


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Loveable.


----------



## Jcgrey

^ is attractive


:hide


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Has a cute cat. 

P.S. Thank you


----------



## Vip3r

^ Beautiful and perfect. :mushy


----------



## Marakunda

^ Got him on facebook and seems like a really interesting, nice guy!

Good sense of humor, I can see!


----------



## lyric

I like his avatar.


----------



## Insane1

^Love that quote from your signature.


----------



## JenN2791

^I like your quote. Not familiar with the person or anything but I definitely relate it to our society/government here in the US


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Enjoys photography. As do I


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has a pretty cat as an avatar
And cat lover's are cool


----------



## olschool

like the lynx alot


----------



## Insane1

^ <3 Joker.


----------



## Dub16

if that's his pic, then he is gorgeous.

(ehmmmm, steady on Dub...)

I'm not into the whole gay thing myself, but he's a good looking lad.

What do you mean? Are you anti-gay?

Gawd no, I never meant that.

Well, are you attracted to him then?

Jesus, no, I prefer women.

Well then why make the silly comment Dub?

Emmmm, I dunno, I was trying to be nice. Leave me alone


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really awesome !


----------



## Dub16

Jesus, is she still here?


----------



## anonymid

^ Is back! :yay


----------



## Kennnie

awesome avatar


----------



## anonymid

Awesomer avatar.


----------



## josh23

^ I LOVE your taste in books.


----------



## Lasair

You like classical music therefore you are cool


----------



## JenN2791

Awesome avatar! Wowzers! And the quotes in your sig is wonderful as well.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^^ Awesome Photographer!


----------



## artynerd

^ has a comforting username!


----------



## sas111

^ Artynerd has a pretty page layout & unique/interesting avatar.


----------



## AllToAll

Beautiful name + is cool because you like Joanna Newsom!


----------



## Insanityonthego

English people have great accents.


----------



## diamondheart89

very pretty!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I really like your sig


----------



## Insanityonthego

We sicilians are awesome, so you're sicilian? I'm half sicilian!


----------



## sas111

@sophiek- You're real gorgeous, though i'm sure you always hear that & I like your signature a lot, so true. :yes


----------



## Insanityonthego

You're even more so, I'm in love. sorry I'm bi.


----------



## artandis

I love how you do your makeup in your pictures- your eyes are amazing!


----------



## AshCash

artandis,I wrote your name in a 3-subject notebook all last night, (yes that included the front AND back pages)


----------



## Nevermind0

Seem optimistic and have a good name


----------



## GunnyHighway

I don't know what makes your avatar awesome, but it is. I think it's those wavy arms...hmm.


----------



## anonymid

You are a very skilled settler of Catan.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

You have a very nice picture on your profile



sophiek said:


> We sicilians are awesome, so you're sicilian? I'm half sicilian!


I'm as Sicilian as Michael Corleone, parents both straight off the boat.


----------



## River In The Mountain

hmm judging from your profile pic, you sit on walls with skill. ^^


----------



## lonely metalhead

She's pretty she's likes game's an comic book's and always has something interesting to say
So what's not to like


----------



## AllToAll

You have better hair than me, aren't lying about being a metal head (I mean, your profile fits the stereotype completely! haha), and is handsome.


----------



## olschool

new england is a cool place to live


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a very cool/creepy avatar!


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Is a very nice guy.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Is a nice girl.


----------



## EmptyRoom

^Has an intriguing avatar with C.S. Lewis in it (He's awesome hence you're awesome)
And a very comforting username that should go out to those who think it won't.


----------



## artandis

Katrina is an awesome name.


----------



## AllToAll

Great taste in music!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Good taste in movies ^^


----------



## matty

Is attractive, has great artwork, seems talented and artistic.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^Is a major cutie (from what I've seen)! :hide  :b


----------



## diamondheart89

^ awesome taste in music :lol


----------



## Lasair

sudoku rocks therefor you do to


----------



## Stilla

Seems like an interesting and friendly person, also pretty! :yes
Cyndi Lauper :high5


----------



## josh23

Stunning woman, and pleasant to talk to. *Gives chocolate*


----------



## matty

Really like this guy, my impression of him is he had unlimited potential, just needs to learn how to use it.


----------



## factmonger

Seems like a friendly, genuine person. Always a pleasure to interact with


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Likes some awesome bands.


----------



## matty

Napping is a hobbie!! awesome. Is modest and has the blackest cat I have see.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Great understanding of napping


----------



## Lasair

you pull that hair off very well


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Reminds me of someone. But don't know who.. Maybe Bill Gates or Bill Nye


----------



## sillywillynilly

itisgoingtobefine said:


> ^ Reminds me of someone. But don't know who.. Maybe Bill Gates or Bill Nye


I like your air guitar pictures.


----------



## River In The Mountain

looks a bit like matt bellamy


----------



## Kennnie

Nice hair!


----------



## 0lly

^It's Fry! And from Rochester NY, which contains my favourite Erie canal aqueduct!


----------



## Famous

Olly appreciates the great outdoors and exposure to the elements by ascending great hills in all weathers therebye inspiring himself to greater goals


----------



## Lasair

I love your youthy picture


----------



## Famous

thankyou, I love youre great compliments


----------



## River In The Mountain

Hahah, like the signature ^^


----------



## Lasair

I really like your drawings and paintings


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Is Irish


----------



## Ballerina

Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only ten I see!


----------



## Rossy

Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## 0lly

^Is a joiner and so can no doubt construct wooden components with great adroitness.


----------



## sillywillynilly

0lly said:


> ^Is a joiner and so can no doubt construct wooden components with great adroitness.


Good looking young man


----------



## 0lly

^Your cute! (In a non-**** way. Although I am ****....but, not like that....oh crap I'm just digging a deeper hole for myself) Also you must be good at programming, which I find hard, so respect for that!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Likes Star Trek


----------



## sillywillynilly

itisgoingtobefine said:


> ^ Likes Star Trek


Also likes StarTrek?

TNG rocks ! If you like TNG then you rock too


----------



## trendyfool

^ I always enjoy reading your posts. From your pictures you look like a kind person. Plus you live in an awesome city.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has good taste in movies. :yes


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

One of my friends.


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Seems to have an optimistic username handle. It kind of motivates me.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Doesn't smoke or drink, Lives Healthy


----------



## olschool

lives in the usa -- good!!!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Reminds me of Arkham everytime I see the profile pic. that= awesome ^^


----------



## lonely metalhead

Arkham fan, that's awesome!


----------



## JenN2791

^ this quote of urs in the sig is awesome:



> "Faith does not provide you with answers-It stops you from asking Questions"


----------



## mondayeyes

^ Enjoys photography! I bet the photos you take are beautiful


----------



## lonely metalhead

Likes reading which is cool. Also just got here and she's already complementing peopleao she must be nice.


----------



## AussiePea

Metal Lover!!! \m/


----------



## Vip3r

^ Cool dude with an awesome car.


----------



## mondayeyes

^ has great taste in music


----------



## artandis

^Makes wishes at 11:11 too! That's awesome.


----------



## pegger18636

^ is cute, wicked hair colour


----------



## josh23

Good taste in music.


----------



## JenN2791

^looks to be a basketball fan. which is awesome!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Pretty avatar


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Awesome sig


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Lives in Mississippi USA!


----------



## Pangur Ban

^ Has great taste in music.


----------



## Vip3r

Lights up my world with her beautiful smile.


----------



## Ballerina

We use the same My Little Pony generator! :heart 
I want to squishug your dog.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

You seem to like dogs! 
And your postcount is an awesome n-2 sequence.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Love the username ^^


----------



## sillywillynilly

River In The Mountain said:


> Love the username ^^


Likes a lot of really awesome movies and is really nice.


----------



## Syndacus

Is cute..no ****.


----------



## Insane1

^Funny avatar picture.


----------



## River In The Mountain

quite like the signature ^^


----------



## Rixy

^Awesome formspring username.


----------



## aquilla

^ Likes Blues and funk music !Good taste in music


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is a reader. Books=Awesome!


----------



## Rossy

Comes across as a lovely person.


----------



## avoidobot3000

seems quite friendly


----------



## wanderinginwonderland

^^^^Has awesome taste in comedy ( monty python) and in movies in general Stanley kulbrick/ Sophia coppola ..plus awesome taste in writers (Hunter Thompson) ..and love the avatar of Scarlet looking out the window …almost crazy how similar your tastes are to mine lol


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is from the country I was born in. Win. ^^


----------



## CynicalOptimist

^ Is from a country I would love to visit! Coolio! Plus, seems to be a poetry fan, which is awesome 'cause I'm one too!


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Has a beautiful avatar.


----------



## Insane1

^Is gangsta.


----------



## 0lly

^Is extremely good looking


----------



## trendyfool

^is also extremely good looking


----------



## sillywillynilly

trendyfool said:


> ^is also extremely good looking


^ Also extremely good looking :clap


----------



## Insane1

^Also extremely good looking.


----------



## JenN2791

^is that you in your avatar? Whether or not it's you, the person looks very handsome


----------



## anonymous soul

^ Beautiful eyes


----------



## kathrynshmathryn

^ Has a big heart


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

^Has a funny username.


----------



## anonymous soul

^ probably has decent night vision :yes


----------



## lonely metalhead

Awesome username


----------



## artandis

Nice sig


----------



## kathrynshmathryn

^ has a neat avatar pic! Izzat you? :O


----------



## AnnaM

^ also has a neat avatar picture xD


----------



## lonely metalhead

Real good looking girl. She pulls the goth look off real well


----------



## AnnaM

is a really friendly guy and i like his curly hair ^^


----------



## sillywillynilly

AnnaM said:


> is a really friendly guy and i like his curly hair ^^


^Is extremely good looking


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool signature


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems like a really friendly guy, cool sig quote too.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

She is uncategorized which means special


----------



## Insane1

^ Nice positive nickname


----------



## hey you

I like your poem insane1


----------



## josh23

You're a girl who likes kickboxing XD

That's hot.


----------



## Syndacus

From a nice part of australia.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Cool user pic, leads very nicely into the introduction of the yellow snowflake haha


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

has a really super pretty avatar!


----------



## olschool

you are a non smoker. cool!!!!!!


----------



## Insane1

^Cool avatar picture.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I like the username.


----------



## Syndacus

love his metal choices \m/


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Avatar makes me hungry!


----------



## Jcgrey

I like the user name you've chosen. It's quite reassuring.


----------



## anonymid

You post wonderful pictures and videos of your cats!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Lives in Florida. A much warmer place than here!


----------



## AnnaM

a fan of photography.. *thumbs up*


----------



## lonely metalhead

A sweet, beautiful girl that I really enjoy talking with, and who's friendship I cherish


----------



## AnnaM

an awesome guy with an awesome fashion sense =P


----------



## trendyfool

^ you're really pretty.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^

From what I've seen of you, you're making tons of progress.


----------



## Neptunus

Has a good sense of humor!


----------



## anonymous soul

^ seems to have a fascination with the ocean....which is awesome


----------



## lonely metalhead

Really awesome username.


----------



## anonymous soul

^ metal!!!!!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy

has a funny username


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ is not afraid to post pictures


----------



## mondayeyes

^ is funny (love your sig)


----------



## JenN2791

I like your sig! Something about it is so pretty


----------



## Insane1

^If that's you in your avt picture then you look <3


----------



## lonely metalhead

Nice signature.


----------



## anonymous soul

^ Likes good music


----------



## josh23

You have a big heart, that's always good, and I like your photos, especially the flowing water one.


----------



## Abb

^ Has a great smile.


----------



## olschool

i love england


----------



## 0lly

^I like Alf


----------



## matty

Seems like he has made some meaningful connections with people on this site and hopes is finds a way to relate it to social interactions in real life. Awesome.


----------



## josh23

Just a great guy, period.


----------



## Ballerina

Transcendental! Iridescent! Effervescent! Effulgent! Incandescent! Resplendent! I cannay wait for our study date.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

She's found and managed to be swallowed by the same giant fish that swallowed Jonah in the Bible! How did she manage to do that! :doh


----------



## Gorillaz

^ friendliest guy. The near 400 pages of visitor messages is evidence of that.


----------



## Asdf005

^ i dont know


----------



## Marakunda

^ lol, evidently he likes complimenting people...


----------



## Ballerina

@Gorillaz Sounds way older than 18, is totally independent, down-to-earth, matter-of-fact, volunteered at a hospital for several years, ambitious and has a totally awesome surname I've curious over. He's the real deal, ladies.


----------



## equiiaddict

Ballerina said:


> @Gorillaz Sounds way older than 18, is totally independent, down-to-earth, matter-of-fact, volunteered at a hospital for several years, ambitious and has a totally awesome surname I've curious over. He's the real deal, ladies.


You're really pretty!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is pretty :]


----------



## Insanityonthego

Very sweet girl!


----------



## Rossy

Lovely person


----------



## River In The Mountain

Loving the user pic.


----------



## lad

Lovely person, down to earth, good sense of humour and talented.


----------



## Insane1

^Nice avatar picture.


----------



## Shuraiya

Has confidence in himself by having an actual profile picture of himself , nice one bro


----------



## Rossy

Intresting user name.


----------



## olschool

really interesting avatar


----------



## NateW

I admire every single person who was able to work up the courage to compliment a complete stranger. Its hard, and I think you're awesome for doing it.
P.s. Also olschool's Alf makes me smile, Thanks!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

damn... that was a genius compliment.
Kudos, my good man, kudos


----------



## Syndacus

Is a non-guido, so he'll stay off my "to die" list.


----------



## River In The Mountain

signature, I like.


----------



## olschool

i love ireland


----------



## AnnaM

i like your username =)


----------



## voospenvi2734

very cute, and cool to talk to


----------



## BobtheBest

^ You stay in Wisconsin. I like cold-weather places.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Interesting username.


----------



## Syndacus

cute kitty avatar..must touch!!!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Funny avi. XD It's really cute.


----------



## QuietBoy99

Like your username; welcome to the forums.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

Nice user name.


----------



## josh23

I like your avatar xD


----------



## mapthesoul

I love how you're from Australia! I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## anonymous soul

^I like your avatar....and you play piano which is cool!


----------



## Insane1

Awesome nickname.


----------



## Ballerina

I wish I had your blue eyes.


----------



## Rossy

Seems to be ideal girlfriend material


----------



## Double Indemnity

^ Charmingly flirtatious.


----------



## anonymous soul

^ Best avatar ever ahahaha


----------



## John316C

^ i cant see your picture becuase its so dark but you must be smoking hot ps dont email me hotpants


----------



## trendyfool

^The sandcastle in your pictures album is awesome...did you make that?


----------



## kosherpiggy

cool eye


----------



## Syndacus

is really cute in her pics.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

^ Funny avatar


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Gorgeous. Wish you lived closer >.<

/creep


----------



## Ohnoes2191

I'm going to have to say likewise ^^

definitely not a creep lol


----------



## matty

Gabi, is young in college and 'will' become someone. Kinda says to me you have motivation and drive. 

Also has an advice column which I think is cool.


----------



## AnnaM

has a good taste in music =)


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty young lady


----------



## equiiaddict

Rossy said:


> Very pretty young lady


Haha I love your avatar.


----------



## olschool

cool user pic


----------



## Double Indemnity

One of my favorite SAS members.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I love your avatar.


----------



## olschool

cool username


----------



## standing in the rain

I know you get this a lot but I don't not much else about you. 

Nice avatar. I miss that show, and I still have my stuffed Alf doll.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hula hooping hottie, and you're a student nurse too?


: o


----------



## olschool

ireland is a beautiful country


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has an Avatar of ALF !


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a positive attitude.


----------



## barczyl

^ Has an good taste in both music and movie choices.


----------



## MichaelT123

^ Cool Shades.


----------



## stomachknots

^nice cut


----------



## recovery122

Lol, great thread.


Above poster looks like a very cool gal.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ username instills a sense of hope


----------



## TomRay

^ Man likes Fight Club.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Good taste in film (Pulp Fiction and Clockwork Orange)


----------



## EmptyRoom

^ Has a cat with a football helmet for an avatar, hence makes you awesome
Also an intriguing username and great movie taste


----------



## JenN2791

I like your avatar. I often like simple things


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Your Avatar is very beautiful. I was wondering if it's your actual face?


----------



## barczyl

Your username is comforting, with a calming and serene effect.


----------



## Hybrid0fSouls

You have a cool bunch of pictures. Very peaceful. Clouds and skies are fascinating to me.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

cool user name!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Nicest guy ever.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Just gave me one of the nicest compliment.


----------



## Insane1

^You seem like a cool guy,also your nickname makes me feel good.


----------



## secreta

^you're so handsome


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Very pretty


----------



## barczyl

^ Pretty girl with a pretty name


----------



## Double Indemnity

Looks like a straight up pimp in his avatar.


----------



## Dead Leaves

Super nice! Always complimenting people, even outside of this thread!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Is hella hot but humble out about it. Perfect combination.


----------



## secreta

Nice avatar pic


----------



## Insane1

^You look gorgeous <3


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Your Insane, I think we have something in common!


----------



## trendyfool

^ friendliest guy on this forum.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Great user name! 

I agree Trends are very foolish :lol


----------



## JenN2791

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Great user name!
> 
> I agree Trends are very foolish :lol


to answer your Q before, yes that is me.

and i absolutely like ur username


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

JenN2791 said:


> to answer your Q before, yes that is me.
> 
> and i absolutely like ur username


You have a beautiful face!


----------



## sas111

itisgoingtobefine said:


> You have a beautiful face!


Seems like a real genuine, down to earth guy.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Vanilllabb said:


> Seems like a real genuine, down to earth guy.


One of the nicest girls on this site!


----------



## John316C

itisgoingtobefine said:


> One of the nicest girls on this site!


one of the nicest guys on the site!


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like a pretty fun loving guy judging from your posts!

And I love the quote!


----------



## Ohnoes2191

The boobs in your avatar always make me glance. LOL but from what I've seen, you're super friendly ^^


----------



## Rossy

Like the way your thinking


----------



## Insane1

^Avatar picture makes me lol.


----------



## Rossy

Everybody likes it,not me BTW.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Your Avatar is an Arab talking on a Cell Phone? Or is that a walky talky?


----------



## Insane1

Arab on cellphone,definetely. Anyway less chatting,more complimenting. xD


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Joined in July of 2011!


----------



## Insane1

WOW! 

^Joined in May of 2011.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Your hair
is magic!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Awesome avatar and likes No Country for Old Men. :yes


----------



## Shuraiya

Joined in Augustus , already made 500+ posts which probably means she is not afraid to confrontate her SA and talk about it with other people which is a good thing!


----------



## matty

Just gave a great compliment. Is also Buddhist which I think is awesome.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Shuraiya said:


> Joined in Augustus , already made 500+ posts which probably means she is not afraid to confrontate her SA and talk about it with other people which is a good thing!


Haha. I am a bit embarrassed about my high post count. I feel comfortable posting here and apparently have loads of free time.


----------



## 0lly

^Has a lower post count than me despite having joined at the same time, so I would theorise that the real component of Double Indemnity's life is greater than mine. :yes


----------



## i just want luv

i love you dawg you make good decizons and type well. humble art thou young the few the proud the murines


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I like that you don't just follow trends.


----------



## Insane1

^If that's your natural hair color than it's damn awesome :>


----------



## Double Indemnity

Gorgeous hair and seems like a really cool chick.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Post jinx. Skip me.


----------



## squishy

likes watching football


----------



## Rossy

Fantastic username.


----------



## John316C

I love your mustache


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Anyone who can appreciate a good mustache is A-ok in my book
bravo


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Your avatar rules!


----------



## olschool

love the saints


----------



## Event Horizon

^ Nice avatar


----------



## minddrips

^^^ Nice clock!! I want a wall made out like that:boogie


----------



## anonymous soul

^ Cool avatar...did you make it? looks trippy haha


----------



## Double Indemnity

You're amazeballs.


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Loves the Green Bay Packers


----------



## Double Indemnity

^ is super nice and knows a lot about sports.


----------



## polardude18

^^ I like remembering the 90s too, good days. I miss Lisa Loeb!


----------



## matty

Been around for a long time and I always have positive thoughts related to him.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Has a really cute avatar!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

itisgoingtobefine said:


> ^ Has a really cute avatar!


I like ur name, I sure hope it rings truth. Things should hopefully be fine one of these days!!!!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I like ur name, I sure hope it rings truth. Things should hopefully be fine one of these days!!!!


I believe it does ring true. Though I don't necessarily believe that all will be fine for everyone in this life. Because 10 out of 10 people still die. At any rate this screen name has brought others hope.


----------



## matty

Hope his screen name brings him hope. Seems to be a good influence on others.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

If the Women find Matty as cute as his Avatar, Hopefully He'll be happy married soon!


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

Based on the 348 posts he has made (which I just read), he seems neat.


----------



## josh23

Has the patience to read 348 pages to compliment someone, there's a winner in my book. The positive implications of that (if true) are staggering.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Josh is like my online Brother.


----------



## Lasair

very positive user name


----------



## candiedsky

^ you live in Ireland, a place I wish to one day explore very thoroughly!


----------



## Lasair

is very pretty


----------



## Insane1

^Good stuff you got right there in your siggy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Enviable hair style and has a host of fine hobbies!!


----------



## secreta

I really like your avatar


----------



## AnnaM

interesting username ^^


----------



## Insane1

^Beautiful girl.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is a cutie and a sweetheart :]


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has the only winking avatar that I know of!


----------



## kosherpiggy

lol
has a cute icon


----------



## hmnut

who doesn't love Jem.


----------



## Syndacus

Likes some of his posts, they have wisdom in them.


----------



## Ballerina

Syndacus said:


> I built 3 of my computers, overclock them, and do virus removal. I also know how to hack into wireless connections.


That's _awesome_. 
And you're consistently insightful, plus write posts I'm always about to submit.  Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Looks pretty


----------



## matty

HAs an awesome time at parties without alcohol. Looks like you were having a blast.


----------



## matty

IS a beautiful person, who keeps on going.


----------



## olschool

a standup guy, very positive


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A fellow Canadian with a great first name and he's rocking an ALF avatar


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Probably the coolest dude, I've ever seen!


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible

itsgoingtobefine is friendly and caring  not to mention very sweet. and also quite popular around here


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Perhaps the best username on SAS. One of my personal favorites, anyway


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a very interesting Username. I still haven't been able to sound it out.


----------



## barczyl

^ Always has something good to say about people.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Awesome Sunglasses and Headphones


----------



## tranquildream

You're nice to everyone =)


----------



## Syndacus

Looks great at Ren-Faire outfits.


----------



## Lasair

kickass avatar


----------



## diamondheart89

^^ love your signature


----------



## Syndacus

One of the most kindhearted forumers on SAS.


----------



## Mason

Your avatar made me lol at 8:30 in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Has come down from the mountains to grace us with his knowledge of squirrel conversation.

Also, the signature.


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm jealous of your hair.


----------



## Insane1

^Has that funny character from a cartoon I can't remember at the display picture


----------



## CourtneyB

^ is extremely handsome. Looks like a model.


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible

i see her posts a lot, and they are always rather nice  i also like her face


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a beautiful Smile! And puts a lot of thought in her compliments!


----------



## CarrotStix

He doesn't drink or smoke, so I like him.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Kills Zombies! That makes Him extra special. Considering they are already in a sense dead. :lol


----------



## Mason

You like an awesome band.


----------



## Mr Mug

^ Epic beard.


----------



## CarrotStix

His picture matches his name!


----------



## standing in the rain

Nice status zombie killer. Also I read some of your posts, seems like you are not afraid to have your opinion and remain true to yourself.


----------



## Insane1

^Cool nickname wich I can relate to.


----------



## Lasair

You look like a vampire...


----------



## CarrotStix

I commend her for being Irish and not drinking 
I seem to have a pattern for compliments here....


----------



## matty

Straightedge. Not my thing but I respect people who live that lifestyle


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Keeps pushing himself, moved across continents on his own and seems like a genuine good bloke!


----------



## topmid

^i like your name, it's funny


----------



## Syndacus

Yay another fellow DFW member! DFW representin!


----------



## olschool

like your avatar


----------



## matty

your avatar is pretty sweet too


----------



## miiiike

*.*

You're studying writing/film which makes you probably a wicked film buff.

oh and you like climbing trees


----------



## shy girl

You're studying English at university, which must mean you're amazing writer >


----------



## Rex92

English accents are sexy.


----------



## trendyfool

^based on your avatar you're pretty attractive. Also, I just really like the name sean for some reason.


----------



## artynerd

^ has got beautiful blue/grey eyes


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I like that your artsy!


----------



## GioUK

i love your hair and you have waay better taste in music than i do!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Lives in the UK


----------



## JenN2791

positive username -- me likey!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Pretty girl


----------



## Syndacus

Has great taste in metal music!


----------



## huh

Has a cool looking avatar gif


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Something about "huh" makes me laugh.


----------



## polardude18

^^ your status es muy comico!!


----------



## saara

^Your sig is spot on! Love it. :clap


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a hand in her avatar


----------



## Rex92

Your avatar of the wolves playing with the beachball is cute, although I can't read the caption.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is irish and sporting a cewl beard.


----------



## Kennnie

Nice hair.


----------



## JenN2791

lol @ the avatar. It's awesome. It's hilarious when people post the emoticon of it on a Lakers forum I go to in response to certain posts.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

She gave me a really nice compliment before.


----------



## catsxx

I think you just added me as a friend. That's nice. xx


----------



## Insane1

^From what I can see from that display picture you look cute. :>


----------



## josh23

You're handsome.


----------



## 0lly

^I really like the name Josh for some reason.


----------



## lonely metalhead

physics student. Right on!


----------



## Rex92

I like the Conficius quote in your sig.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Rex is a cool name :yay


----------



## Just Tony

Everything IS going to be fine. 

Nice avatar, I just googled it lol.


----------



## JenN2791

Love the proverb in ur sig


----------



## Rossy

Lovely girl who needs a break


----------



## Kennnie

is from scotland


----------



## candiedsky

i know of no people who live in rivers so that's cool. :yes


----------



## JackNoah

Is a fellow Tumblr  ^


----------



## Hopeful25

^ I like your avatar, I'm guessing it's customized. Cool 8)


----------



## meganmila

I like your answers to stuff.


----------



## Kennnie

i like your face


----------



## rnotlee

^I like your gender. You have the same one as me.


----------



## It Happens

Likes Rock. Rock is awesome. Therefor you are awesome.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Prisims are cool!


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Is so insanely popular on SAS.


----------



## czersalad19

BOB THESAINT

Nice avatar I just watched the saints vs the colts a couple days ago


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Being from Seattle automatically makes you awesome.


----------



## Insane1

^
Is cute


----------



## matty

Is creative, has a nice mix of music, and has amazing facial structure.


----------



## Lasair

:blush Is really cute ops


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

signature is awesome


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I've never heard of a Fez before. Thank you for introducing me to this awesome user name


----------



## Lasair

Good choice of user name


----------



## Ashley1990

4219 posts..crazy..what are those coming of the body of man in your avatar..i think they are butterflies...


----------



## Lasair

Ha ha I post a lot yeah....and yes they are butterflies....

your from India, that is cool - I want to do a clinical work placement in India some summer


----------



## Ashley1990

jhanniffy said:


> Ha ha I post a lot yeah....and yes they are butterflies....
> 
> your from India, that is cool - I want to do a clinical work placement in India some summer


U must visit the metrapolitian cities..i suggests becoz the rest of india is really polluted..i dnt want to develop a bad experience about India..there are many good places u can see n awesome people u may find here..when will u come to India?? good to hear ...


----------



## Lasair

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> U must visit the metrapolitian cities..i suggests becoz the rest of india is really polluted..i dnt want to develop a bad experience about India..there are many good places u can see n awesome people u may find here..when will u come to India?? good to hear ...


I am hoping to go not this summer but the summer after - I want to go on a volunteer project to work in a hospital that deals with mental health problems.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Your quotes make my excellent quote meter tingle.


----------



## matty

Has an awesome name and a sweet avatar. Do I detect a fellow rider?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Lives in Vancouver!


----------



## 0lly

I like your Avatar.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Seems like an avid reader.


----------



## flarf

^ your hair is amazing; it looks healthy and welll-conditioned. also, your taste in music is admirable--there doesn't seem to be enough people willing to be comfortable about being particular about their enthusiasm (here i'm speaking of the "like everything (except country music)" types which i've been guilty of as well).


----------



## flarf

you're a genuinely well-meaning person who struggles earnestly with your interaction with the world and people around you. you try, and have been successful lately in suppressing your interior "****-talking" tendencies.


----------



## flarf

i like your avatar. achewood is a funny comic; you must have a similar sense of humor as me, which is refreshing in my opinion


----------



## flarf

the way that you navigate the emotional landscape of loneliness via humor and the internet is interesting and also your life would perhaps make a good lifetime movie


----------



## flarf

i like your hat


----------



## catsxx

YOU'RE FROM SAN FRANCISCIO. And wear shirts. I like San Francisco and shirts


----------



## josh23

You live on earth, that really distinguishes you from the rest of us tbh. I just looked at your about me, you seem very interesting, and you also like the cello, a beautiful instrument!


----------



## polardude18

^ You have a cute smile.


----------



## matty

Is starry eyed, and as chill has is username is polar.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has 2,893 posts


----------



## Insane1

^Seems to be a cool guy.


----------



## KelsKels

^ has an interesting and intelligent looking picture. Also his signature poem is very well written.


----------



## Bunbury

KelsKels, I have to state quite frankly and openly that you seem to me to be in every way the visible personification of absolute perfection.

Or to tone down the Oscar Wilde you've an adorable fluffy cat and interests that I'll always rate highly (art, drawing). And you're very cute! :mushy


----------



## mike285

^You're from Australia and so you probably have a cool accent.


----------



## Wrexx

If the number of posts you have is equal to your manliness then you are over 4 times the man that I am!


----------



## Syndacus

Just posting on here makes you manlier...


----------



## Lmatic3030

Your user name is very manly


----------



## WTFAust

^ You've been Introverted since 1990. That means you're consistent! Good Job!


----------



## matty

You have 294 post but haven't filled out your about me. 

I do like your avatar and I am interested in your username. 

And how did this thread go 3 days without a post


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool dog in your avatar.


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Has a cool last name.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

Stargazing seems like a really cool job!


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool music taste.


----------



## GlamorousGal

Seems Interesting and Intense!


----------



## BobtheBest

^ She's a glamorous gal.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

^ respects Cam Newton


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^It's that guy that people like!


----------



## GlamorousGal

Has an epic username.


----------



## Rossy

Is new here.


----------



## DubnRun

Has an avatar of fonejacker (I think), which is a cool show.


----------



## Dying note

^ You're into dubstep, reggae, and heavy metal music and I think that's very cool as I love listening to those genres of music as well


----------



## lonely metalhead

Awesome artist


----------



## polardude18

^^ Has such a cute little cat and lives in such a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## GlamorousGal

Is a positive person! 
(assuming off ur negativity-disease saying) lol


----------



## ProteinAndCreatine

@polardude18 Your sig is so true.


----------



## flarf

you're probably hella jacked via protein and creatine. you can likely wrestle a majority of the general population and win. your status, "bad at life," suggests a self-deprecating sense of humor, and a sensitive, understanding soul.


----------



## GlamorousGal

Wears awesome shirts..


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is a really sweet girl.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*wisdom and insight*

*Although I do not personaly know you I see by your posts that you are>>>> kind,outgoing in here, funny, and smart and that you enjoy creating new threads for interesting toppics, thank you!!:clap*



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Are you all confused?
> 
> You don't have to limit your compliments to things you see done on the forum like my above examples. If you think their taste in music is amazing, say so. If you think they're cute, say so.
> 
> Or is it the SA? Getting in the way of giving someone a compliment _online_? Or maybe I'm just unlikeable and no one can compliment me?


----------



## GlamorousGal

Extremely caring and sweet


----------



## Nesa

Seems like a nice girl with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Floater

^ very caring of anouther humans feelings

and young lots of living to look foward to :yes

god what i would do to be 17 again...


----------



## Jinxx

^ Lives in a nice state thats right above mine.


----------



## Floater

^ lives in a nice state right below mine


----------



## JenN2791

nice avatar -- where is that exactly?


----------



## secreta

I like your avatar


----------



## Syndacus

Cute Finnish girl.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Cool avatar.


----------



## josh23

CoolEST avatar


----------



## 0lly

You have 911 posts. That's a good choice because it's a prime number.


----------



## meganmila

You are a cool person.


----------



## Jcgrey

You are very cute. AND Mega awesome! :b


----------



## tommo1234

Nice Avatar  ^^


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Same to you. I love weather. I should have worked for NOAA or the NWS. If I still had the resources I used to, I would move out to the Midwest and be a storm chaser.


----------



## tommo1234

Code:







Jcgrey said:


> ^ Same to you. I love weather. I should have worked for NOAA or the NWS. If I still had the resources I used to, I would move out to the Midwest and be a storm chaser.


Aww haha. I'm already a storm chaser but in the UK, storms over here are getting more and more rare lol. I'm targeting the Midwest in 2015


----------



## Farideh

They have a really pretty picture.


----------



## polardude18

^ plays piano and therefore very classy.


----------



## 0lly

^Your cute.


----------



## MrMongrel

^ Cool taste in Avatars :boogie​


----------



## Jcgrey

Fellow SWL listener


----------



## Neptunus

^ Always posts the most interesting threads.


----------



## Ventura

^ Is a great mod =O


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A very interesting Person ^


----------



## Boring Loser

You were first person here who talked to me. ( i hope that counts as a compliment)


----------



## Rossy

Comes across as a really nice person.


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

Sound like a nice person  ^


----------



## Colton

You're a true treasure. You light up a room and you have the biggest heart. I'm proud to call you my lover and best friend.


----------



## matty

Oh the lonely cowboy. Is a fellow BCer, you also have a nice avatar. Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## Boring Loser

I love the dog in your avatar.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Has a username I want for myself


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Nice username.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Your Illusion is Pink!


----------



## Derebacar

^ Your username spelled backwards is enifebotgniogsiti


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Derebacar said:


> ^ Your username spelled backwards is enifebotgniogsiti


Thank you for the compliment ... I think. :stu


----------



## Witchcraft

You look great today (I'm sure!)


----------



## olschool

a cool person with a cool avatar


----------



## zer0small

You, sir, have a fantastic avatar.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Awesome signature.


----------



## Lasair

You dress in black leather in Mexico heat.....wow, even thinking of thinking of that makes me melt...


----------



## khmerkid904

You're good enough. You're smart enough. And dog gone it...people like you.


----------



## AnnaM

you're fit ^^


----------



## Kennnie

green suits you well


----------



## SMOOZIE

Kennnie said:


> green suits you well


You seem like a fun, funny and very unique kind of guy. It's almost possible to know that it's YOU who's posted something without looking at the user name and picture. You're one of a kind.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I like the birds in your avatar.


----------



## shelbster18

You real name is very interesting and your b-day is 9 days after mine.


----------



## Lasair

Best smile ever


----------



## matty

So kind and caring. And irish which is awesome too.


----------



## Lasair

cutest avatar


----------



## Nesa

Has a lot of diverse hobbies and a pretty smile.


----------



## avoidobot3000

^Is honest and likes animals


----------



## It Happens

Is Australian, signature is a funny quote from a funny comedian, and is turned off by people who yell "I love you" at concerts.

Because that annoys me too. I have deduced that you're pretty awesome.


----------



## Lasair

60's rock rocks


----------



## Huk phin

You have pretty pale blue eyes.


----------



## JenN2791

awesome that you live in Virginia. Always wanted to visit some states on the east coast, including VA


----------



## Dying note

^Beautiful avatar pic. And I think it's very cool photography is a hobby of yours as it's also one of mine


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Nice avatar looks like you could've drawn it*


----------



## Dying note

Thank you, yes I did draw it. And welcome to the site! You have an interesting username and I'd say a great variety in music taste, I noticed by your profile


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

Dying note said:


> Thank you, yes I did draw it. And welcome to the site! You have an interesting username and I'd say a great variety in music taste, I noticed by your profile


*Thanks!*


----------



## josh23

Dying Note: I LOVE your art, you are very talented. And also you listed the piano as one of your hobbies...Welcome to your place among people I admire xD.

NjoyDfriendz: You're a good looking guy. You also have a tremendous and varied taste in music and movies. I also love your username xD.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

I love your signature. And it's pretty cool that you live in Australia. I love Australian accents!


----------



## It Happens

Plays piano, which is pretty cool. I've always wanted to learn to play an instrument, but I could never pull it off.


----------



## TabulaRasa

Has awesome music preference, Pink Floyd rocks!


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

Also has awesome music preferences! Pink Floyd does indeed rock!!


----------



## matty

Has the most awesome username on the site and has the longest list of music I have ever seen.


----------



## Ashley1990

well he has got lots of interests in people n has good sense of humour


----------



## ImWeird

She's from India and I love Indian food!


----------



## simpleindian

she does not wanna hurt anyone


----------



## polardude18

^ Likes simplicity, I wish more people liked that.


----------



## Dying note

I think you're awesome for being a pre-nursing student, that's great  And even more so for having Evanescence as a music pick...lol Great taste in music.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You seem like an interesting person and your art is good.


----------



## matty

I really like your avatar, your turn ons are understanding and nice people. Good people to look to.


----------



## Lasair

is always giving wonderful complements


----------



## matty

Is incredibly kind 
and a very worthy addition to the mod team.


----------



## Gorillaz

Matty is synonymic with awesome. Moved to a new country across the world on his own, which is a ballsy thing to do for anyone, let alone someone with SA. Also seems to be a big soccer player, which is always a cool thing.


----------



## It Happens

Has good taste in books and movies and... stuff.

... 1984 is one of my favourite books.


----------



## humourless

It Happens said:


> Has good taste in books and movies and... stuff.
> 
> ... 1984 is one of my favourite books.


good taste in music
Is that the Pink Floyd album?


----------



## josh23

^Your posts regularly tend to make me laugh xD You're a funny guy.


----------



## lonely metalhead

He's a funny guy


----------



## Nesa

Has a neat surname, interesting heritage, and lots of cool hobbies. Also seems like a very intense person.


----------



## SoSolo

from what i could deduct from the profile seams like a very compassionate, kind and humble person. Seeing as she is in this forum she is also brave for daring to deal with her problems. Good luck on your journey


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Has a unique first name and seems like a genuine individual from his posts.*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cool and unique username


----------



## Harcayz

Likes The Offspring (I love The Offspring, especially You're gonna go far kid)
Likes Animals (I love animals too)
Has an awesome name name =3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has the potential of reaching a high post count.


----------



## josh23

Has both an awesome avatar, and an awesome username.


----------



## Neutrino

You're very mature, from what I've gathered from your posts.


----------



## avoidobot3000

^Dog lover and 1,000+ posts 8)


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has been here since August of 2010!


----------



## humourless

Thanks for tomorrow's weather report. You are exactly right!!


----------



## matty

Is in Australia, wish I could say the same. Has an impressive list of turn ons, and I like what he says around the forum.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Strewth me pink, he's a flamin mongrel!


----------



## Rossy

Has good ideas.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

23 is a good age to be


----------



## Lmatic3030

You seem very open minded


----------



## aw1993

i like you're profile background. idk how you did it


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Is gorgeous and seems open-minded


----------



## Marakunda

Is very cute and very nice...

Great combo of traits to have!


----------



## Lonely girly

Has a lovely user name.


----------



## simpleindian

has a rhiming username


----------



## Lonely girly

Has a very simple user name and is a very nice person


----------



## riceboy247

Lonely girly said:


> Has a very simple user name and is a very nice person


Is cool cuz she is a SA forum newb like me ^_^


----------



## Ashley1990

is a simple person n is jolly tooo..love sto meet new people


----------



## matty

Likes being out in nature, has a long list of sports he is interested in, and he and RAJVINDERKAUR seem to be good friends and I belief she is a quality person with a good judge of character.


----------



## Ashley1990

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Is the nicest happiest person I have ever met lol


 thanks..

i must tell u thiy guy is very energetic n has lots of positive energy..he make sme smile every time i talk to him..n really love to see him...


----------



## Silverella

Is always really nice and positive - and comes from an awesome country


----------



## matty

Speaks with a nice positive tone, her about me has a lot of want and drive. 
Also has an interesting last turn on.


----------



## trendyfool

^ Matty is a really friendly and positive person. I should get to know him better. Also, he lives in an awesome city.


----------



## jon 29 uk

Trendyfool has amounted a lot of posts on this forum in a short space of time. im sure he has had a lot of positive input into it and benefited many people as a result!


----------



## AllToAll

You're from Wales, therefore you have a great accent. Also, if that's you on your profile picture, you're very handsome.


----------



## Jcgrey

^Has good taste in music


----------



## Ashley1990

matty said:


> Likes being out in nature, has a long list of sports he is interested in, and he and RAJVINDERKAUR seem to be good friends and I belief she is a quality person with a good judge of character.


  is a person with nice Intellect,and is right to predict out my friendship with YOUSAVEMEPLEASE


----------



## Ashley1990

Silverella said:


> Is always really nice and positive - and comes from an awesome country


Has respect for other countries n is a very confident n responsible person


----------



## Syndacus

Saying you're the most kind person on these forums would be an understatement, I think you were born with a pure soul...


----------



## lonely metalhead

Has one of the best avatars I have seen. Also I like his signature, its so true.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Has cats in photo album so automatic :heart.
Very nice smile.
Gives off good vibe.

There that was three.


----------



## NoIce

I like the cut of your Jib!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

He's the cream of the crop, a gentleman, a scholar _and_ an acrobat.


----------



## matty

Is a true man, always enjoy what he has to say and respect his opinion. Wish I was an irish lad so I could meet the fine gentleman.


----------



## Und3rground

Um, has a cool dog for an avatar?


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Complimenting you because your turn ons are::
"Honesty, Humility, Generosity"

BAM! Lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You're _very_ good looking


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I think your user name is cool!


----------



## JGreenwood

Your username gives me hope.


----------



## matty

Man of style, also love how you have a pic holding bacon, I have a friend much the same. 

You also seem very friendly and kind. Have a good heart and if I remember correctly someone has an sas crush on you. Something I am jealous of. 

Stay strong my good man


----------



## betweensilence

Matty seems like a nice guy and was formerly living in Brisbane which i think is pretty cool cos im in melbourne atm. 

Looks like uve had quite a history with social anxiety. Thanks for sharing it with us. Hope ure doing better matty.


----------



## Lasair

Cute aviator


----------



## Jinxx

I like your signature quote.


----------



## matty

Seems to be well at home here. Kind and friendly, also not afraid to give her point of view.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ His Name is Matt!, and He does a lot of thinking, I think.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

^
His user name made me smile


----------



## xTaylor

^ You have the cutest face!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

dontdreamitbeit Has beautiful Eyes, and Loves C.S. Lewis Books! 

xTaylor Also a very very very pretty lady


----------



## Huk phin

^ is a little bit of a mystery but a lot of girls like a "mysterious" guy.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Reminds me of *Tom* Sawyer


----------



## Syndacus

^ Has a gargantuan friend's list that would make Tom Anderson of Myspace jealous.


----------



## xTaylor

^ I love your first name and your taste in music !


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

xTaylor said:


> ^ You have the cutest face!


You are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Dying note

^ You seem very positive with a cool attitude and have a username that makes me smile


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

^
I love your profile picture and you have awesome music taste


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Dying note Amazing Artist!


----------



## Alluring prince

Nice waterfall picture.


----------



## Sabriella

Very positive person.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Broad taste in music and movies, likes languages like me, and is beautiful!


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes animals!


----------



## Ashley1990

loves to play rugbii


----------



## simpleindian

she is a gud friend .she is very hardworking and ambitious


----------



## Syndacus

^ Most indians are complex and hard to understand, except simpleindian.


----------



## Dying note

^ You are very cute  And have a funny sig...lol


----------



## lonely metalhead

Really great artist!


----------



## masterofsadness56

lonely metalhead said:


> Really great artist!


 Good music taste


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes cats and the Buffalo Bills.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

^
His name is Bob and he's a saint.


----------



## josh23

You are very cute. I love your eyes. Also I love your username.


----------



## Syndacus

^ Has an awesome set of quotes


----------



## Dying note

^You do music production which I think is awesome and something I would love to learn one day.


----------



## polardude18

^^ Is an amazing artist! Wish I had that kind of skill.


----------



## ImWeird

^ Good looking guy.


----------



## josh23

Hilarious guy. His posts always make me laugh.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Josh is a super nice guy, and I miss talking to him!


----------



## Dying note

Wow ^ you've got an awesome (& beautiful) avatar...lol I just noticed the water moving, how cool


----------



## makavelithedon

you give off positive vibes


----------



## polardude18

^ Takes great pictures on his phone, and lives in Ireland.


----------



## Lmatic3030

You got some nice shades in that picture you have of you and your dog


----------



## avoidobot3000

GZA, The Roots. You're obviously a connoisseur of fine hip-hop.


----------



## Ashley1990

Is very good in dancing....!!!


----------



## josh23

Seems like a very optimistic, bubbly person.


----------



## Revenwyn

Your avatar is hilarious.


----------



## tutliputli

You seem like a thoughtful, wise person. You're kind to others on the forum and you have an interesting style


----------



## Insane1

Chose a cute bunny as her profile picture.


----------



## Dying note

^ You have a striking, really handsome face, and I like the poem as your sig


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Has wonderful pictures of the outdoors.


----------



## Double Indemnity

^ Caring person


----------



## Huk phin

^ Has great taste in movies.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

^gave me good advice on phenibut


----------



## avoidobot3000

As far as Robert De Niro quotes go, I'd say that's one of the better ones.


----------



## helena

I've never listened to the roots enough and am so ashamed of that. im gonna get their new album yup, ^ has great taste in music


----------



## aw1993

a music lover from the beautiful uk where lots of amazing artists and bands are from.


----------



## Insane1

^beautiful.


----------



## Shakyamuni

^ Awesome taste in music - Vinnie Paz and Eminem!


----------



## Syndacus

^ Loves Inglorious Basterds!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Has one of the craziest Avatars of all time!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Is one of the nicer and more caring, considerate people here (also a nice, affirming username).


----------



## Insane1

^You seem to be a down to earth person and that's really good.


----------



## Lasair

You seems like a real arty person, I love that


----------



## lonely metalhead

Is a really nice and friendly person.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

You have a good music taste.


----------



## Insane1

Cool username


----------



## Dying note

^Awesome music picks, especially Tupac & Nas.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Pretty cool artwork and likes A Perfect Circle! :clap


----------



## Mocha Freak

DazdNConfuzd, I love your hat


----------



## diamondheart89

You have pretty hair.


----------



## lonely metalhead

She's gorgeous and sweet and funny and a really great friend who I always enjoy talking with


----------



## millenniumman75

^has a remarkably gentle spirit online compared to his avatar/profile portrayal - total deception :lol.


----------



## simpleindian

he is the man of the millennium


----------



## Insane1

A simple guy that likes simplicity,classic.


----------



## KiwiGirl

^ A good looking guy


----------



## Ashley1990

She is a box of emotions,each tastes like a different candy!!


----------



## Help please

Good little quote from the guy above me.


----------



## ImWeird

Likes Jurassic park, automatically awesome.


----------



## matty

Kind chap, awesome to talk to and someone I respect a lot. Has made huge changes in his life since I have been talking to him and I am jealous of what he succeeds in and what he has achieved.


----------



## ImWeird

Awesome guy! Very supportive, and gives great advice. Love catching up with him and hearing about how things are going. Always makes my day.


----------



## Tugwahquah

^I'm weird, your avatar makes me wish I had milk. Your posts are very cheerful.


----------



## Dying note

^Your job sounds fun, something I'd love to do... And you're avatar is really gorgeous


----------



## meganmila

You are a cool nice person


----------



## josh23

You're very, very cute, and you have an infectious smile. I also always like your posts...Oh and apparently you're Mega awesome!


----------



## Blawnka

Your avatar is hilarious


----------



## Cassabell

Your real name is an awesome name, and you must also be rather awesome because you like the BEATLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImWeird

Well, seems you like the Beatles too and that automatically makes you rad. Awesome taste in music and awesome avatar, to add onto that. PS. Your kitty is ADORABLE.


----------



## meganmila

The dancing milk puts me in a good mood.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I love your name. It's the same as mine, with the same spelling too. That's one name that surprisingly has many different spellings.


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem like a very interesting, passionate person!

That's always great...


----------



## Ashley1990

nice eye lashes!!!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

^

I've seen some of your posts on here and you seem to be an interesting person.


----------



## Insane1

^That's a beautiful forum name you've chosed.


----------



## humourless

Your location may be the envy of many including me.


----------



## Lmatic3030

one of the funniest people on here


----------



## Help please

You're a student and us students are cool and the way forward!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

has a very honest screen name


----------



## Phoenix Rising

You make an effort to get closer to all your SAS friends and leave kind picture comments


----------



## Dying note

^You're a beautiful, compassionate and driven individual with numerous passions/interests


----------



## mik

^ very awesome/artistic avatar. You have great music taste .


----------



## josh23

"I do make a really good friend as I tend to always be there for people and I always answer my phone since it doesnt leave my sight lol. I like having conversations about anything, I am open minded and I don't get offended easily." Nuff said! You seem like a really good guy, and you play the violin which is both awesome and a very difficult thing to do.


----------



## Cassabell

your from Geelong, thats where I grew up! that instantly makes you a cool cat! Geelong Cat!


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

^ Anyone that's a fan of the doors is a winner in my book! 
[I don't know if this sounds creepy, i'm still learning socially] You're also very beautiful! As well as you're cat


----------



## Neutrino

Enjoys shark punching, the coolest hobby in the world!


----------



## Insane1

Love your dogs! <3


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like that one of your hobbies is writing music, I use to love doing that.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Jessi is so pretty and perfect from her profile. She is kindhearted judging from her posts. I couldn't think of anything to ban her for on the 'Ban the user above you thread', so I didn't ban her.


----------



## Lasair

has the cutest pets


----------



## humourless

I loved visiting her country..and I've been to Galway which is in the west...


----------



## avoidobot3000

Sexy avatar and full of humour


----------



## Lasair

Doesn't get much cooler than batman


----------



## NoIce

Credit to this site.


----------



## Lasair

has a very comfortable presence to be in


----------



## NoIce

Gives great compliments


----------



## Rossy

Great username.


----------



## Rubi

i don't know what compliment to say, but be sure - today is gonna be a great day for you:boogiebe ready for a miracle! bibidi bobidi bu!


----------



## Jinxx

Cute avatar


----------



## Insane1

Cute avatar <3


----------



## Losteagle

^Cool Username..


----------



## humourless

Reaching the age of wisdom!


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Has a cute dog, and his first name is the name of one of my Budgies


----------



## idiotboy

^^^ has awesome taste in movies.

(don't bother with my profile; it's empty)


----------



## Double Indemnity

^ is not an idiot!


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Has a good sense of humor based on your profile pic and profile


----------



## Dying note

^You have a fun taste in music


----------



## Losteagle

^Has a beautiful soul


----------



## Jinxx

^ Lovely username that fits avatar.


----------



## Ashley1990

has long hair


----------



## Jinxx

Interesting. Guess thats how it appears due to the color cause in reality my hair is above my shoulders. Anyways...

I really like what your signature says. I can relate.


----------



## simpleindian

she is " in-secure " hands thanks to SAS


----------



## Jinxx

^ I really love how you turned my username into such a good quote


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ A Super nice person!


----------



## Jinxx

^ A super nice person as well that I'm able to carry on a conversation with


----------



## Ashley1990

is full of fun...needs a breeze of topic to deal with


----------



## simpleindian

has got a wonderful last name(kaur) which means princess in punjabi or hindi


----------



## Rubi

well-educated and smart person :idea


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Im-Precious username


(sposed to sound like impressive fyi, captain obvious to the rescue!)


----------



## flarf

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Im-Precious username
> 
> (sposed to sound like impressive fyi, captain obvious to the rescue!)


you seem very intelligent for a "retart" :b


----------



## simpleindian

is doing a great job out here endorsing shirts hmmm


----------



## Dying note

^You seem like a very nice person


----------



## Losteagle

^Has a very nice Avatar


----------



## Ambitious

Losteagle, you look cool! And u hava nice dog!


----------



## simpleindian

she is enthusiastic and ambitious, and she works hard.


----------



## Losteagle

^Seems like a very nice young lad...


----------



## Dying note

Your avatar is stunning^(I love your sig, too) and you seem like a very sweet person for the compliments you give


----------



## Losteagle

^Has great taste in music. I love *Evanescence.. 
*


----------



## matty

Nice username and avatar, also the in the sky location. Have a nice persona going.


----------



## Lasair

So handsome


----------



## Rossy

Great looking girl.


----------



## matty

Janniffy said:


> So handsome


Thank you



Rossy said:


> Great looking girl.


I love your avatar, makes me think your a funny guy whenever I see you around the forum, great sense of humor, then I picture you speaking with a Scottish accent and it gets even funnier.


----------



## simpleindian

Losteagle said:


> ^Seems like a very nice young lady..


buddy u look really lost u r mistaken iam a male btw u need to do a bit of research before u complement someone . but its ok atleast u tried to complement me,thanks hope u dont mind just wanted to clear out things .

matty u have got a nice avatar i have heard abt angry young man but have never seen angry young wolf like the one u got in ur avatar haha


----------



## Jinxx

I really like your signature because it reminds me of myself.


----------



## Help please

^ You live in the us! somewhere i must visit in a few years!!!

:clap


----------



## Lasair

Is a red head:clap


----------



## Jinxx

You live somewhere in Europe. 
I want to visit any area in Europe someday


----------



## Losteagle

Ty so kindly for pointing that out.. Sorry I didn't realize I made that typo.. Should of been LAD (Gentleman)..

So I will re-do:

Is a kind young gentleman...



simpleindian said:


> buddy u look really lost u r mistaken iam a male btw u need to do a bit of research before u complement someone . but its ok atleast u tried to complement me,thanks hope u dont mind just wanted to clear out things .


----------



## Dying note

^ Loves Metal, I think you're awesome for that


----------



## Jinxx

^ You have interesting hobbies


----------



## Rex92

Your username makes me think of a One Direction song I like which is a guilty pleasure to me.

♫ you're insecure don't know what for ♫


----------



## Jinxx

I like your name


----------



## kosherpiggy

you have an interesting username


----------



## meganmila

You are a pretty cool person.


----------



## Ashley1990

she loves her pet


----------



## Cassabell

you are a very nice person, when i first joined here you were very friendly to me, i have good vibe from you!


----------



## Ashley1990

Cassabell said:


> you are a very nice person, when i first joined here you were very friendly to me, i have good vibe from you!


Thank u dear ..u got a good username too..i notice ur posts lots in the threads..u sound positive


----------



## Marakunda

^ You seem very nice, and lot of your posts are also pretty helpful!


----------



## Lasair

"It's not like being a decent person is hard, is it?"...this made me laugh...i like your profile


----------



## Jinxx

Your signature gives me a bit of a confidence boost. Usually it takes a lot other than a little quote to boost my confidence.


----------



## Losteagle

^Seems like a smart young lady


----------



## LeftyFretz

\m/

Nuff said.


----------



## Dying note

Lol, I love your sig^ and I think you have a very cool job


----------



## Huk phin

^ is an artist. Does it get much cooler than that?


----------



## BobtheBest

^ is wearing cool shades.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your avatar is in the holiday spirit  nice.


----------



## meganmila

You're awesome


----------



## Dying note

You have listed "It's kind of a funny story" under movies and I think that's very cool. Made me smile. I loved that movie and meant to read the book months ago...


----------



## humourless

How can I not admire a self-taught piano player!!


----------



## Help please

You live in oz! I visited there when I was 5 years old 

Lovely country!


----------



## Dying note

^ I love that art and science are some of your hobbies and I think you're an interesting person


----------



## Help please

Thanks totally  ps you seem like a creative person...


----------



## Rossy

Both in a similar situation.


----------



## db4805

Looks like he has some pretty cool friends.


----------



## FastLad

Sick motorbike =o


----------



## flutterby1010

Ouuu very private profile. I bet you are a pretty cool lad!


----------



## leonardess

I've always loved the term "flutterby", it's cute!


----------



## leonardess

you have lovely cuticles. none compare.


----------



## makavelithedon

you are intelligent


----------



## 0lly

You have a six pack and you don't like nightclubs. That's like me. Except for the six pack bit.


----------



## Tugwahquah

You have awesome taste in music. Al Green is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Losteagle

^Has a sweet kind soul


----------



## Dying note

^You've shared some great pics of your pets and they are adorable


----------



## Dissonance

^You've been here a long time socializing with others with similar ideas/dilemmas.


----------



## Brad

You live in california, therefore your a boss


----------



## Lasair

Your like mystery man - I like solving puzzles lol


----------



## softshock11

You give good advice ! Great sig too


----------



## Lasair

Seems like a really cool artistic person


----------



## Rossy

Comes across as a sweet young lady.


----------



## Dying note

^Car detailing is a hobby of yours and I think that's something very interesting/cool and I imagine it's fun to spend time doing.


----------



## Rossy

Knows a good thing when she sees it,care to join me?


----------



## leonardess

You're Scottish! (sharp as a tack, me).


----------



## Cassabell

you do some great artwork!


----------



## 0lly

You have a good taste in music and books. Lord of the Flies is one of my favourites too.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You listed the fifth element as a movie you like, I love that movie.


----------



## JenN2791

^You're pretty  And I love your username lol


----------



## Opacus

^ u seem nice lol


----------



## Jinxx

I love your avatar :clap


----------



## simpleindian

nobody can ever be secure, n she knows it


----------



## Cassabell

likes the simple things - a very nice way to be!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Nice location. I have a friend that I met online thats from there too.


----------



## Rossy

Sweet 16


----------



## MsDaisy

Ross is a chunk of hunk, lady thriller


----------



## Rossy

Speaks a lot of sense


----------



## matty

At msdaisy: Seems to have made herself at home on sas which is awesome, seems to be happy and positive, and already handing out compliments.

At rossy: Posts in this thread as much as I do, always gives out good compliments and reminds me of the Great Valentino Rossi.


----------



## It Happens

Vancouver! also, Australia!

Which is cool. Since I live close to you... And Australia is awesome.


----------



## ImWeird

1984? Good taste in books! You're also Canadian which makes you pretty damn cool to begin with.


----------



## kaaryn

i love canadians too. cool people


----------



## kaaryn

and i looooooooooove my milk moooooooooo


----------



## josh23

I read your profile...You seem like a very interesting, cool, fun person. Someone who would be great to know  And also you're from Australia - everyone knows the best people are from there!


----------



## JenN2791

josh23 said:


> I read your profile...You seem like a very interesting, cool, fun person. Someone who would be great to know  And also you're from Australia - everyone knows the best people are from there!


Just saw you're into classical music and Harry Potter  I'm mostly into hip hop and whatnot, but classical music and Harry Potter are 2 of my favorite things as well. So that's awesome:clap

Your avatar is kinda funny too lol


----------



## JGreenwood

You're not me.


----------



## Dying note

I think you're amazing for having read a list of books I keep saying I mean to check out...lol


----------



## Jcgrey

You are very talented and have beautiful artwork.


----------



## Lasair

Sees the need to do things right


----------



## ImWeird

A very pretty girl that is always offering great support. All of the posts I've seen of yours seem very heartfelt.


----------



## InOHIO

Awesome taste in music and books, and nice avatar.


----------



## meganmila

You look attractive..(I feel weird saying that to girls lol..but whatever I like complimenting people)


----------



## Lasair

You listed coldplay and the book "go ask Alice" in your profile....girl you rock


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Always working on herself, is good craic, like's helping people & is good natured.


----------



## Dying note

You're friendly, funny and seem to be quite cute


----------



## Kathykook

Has GREAT taste in literature, is very beautiful and is obviousy a talented artist.


----------



## SlipDaJab

You have a very nice taste in music


----------



## caramel2011

^ has a cool name


----------



## matty

Caramel2011 is new and doesnt have anything on their profile yet. So this is a little hard. But I do like the fact you have an introduction thread, which is always a good way to kick off entry into your new home. And you chose the compliments thread as your second post. Pretty awesome. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## MsDaisy

Matty has one of the best profile pages I have seen so far. His pics are adorable, he is kind in all his posts and his life seems so interesting, and thrilling. Id love to be his friend.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

*Favorite thread on SAS!*

Ms. Daisy, going by your avatar and the way you complimented the person above you sound like a very sweet person.


----------



## Ashley1990

loves to play radio....!!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Is from a country that I would like to visit one day


----------



## Ashley1990

do let me know when u r here!!!....

he likes to go for world tour


----------



## Lasair

Is simply a lovely person


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love your location, its somewhere ive always wanted to visit


----------



## matty

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I love your location, its somewhere ive always wanted to visit


Is cute, and from a location I have always wanted to go to, and if I remember correctly is in an SAS relationship. Awesome!


----------



## Lasair

See good in something not so good!


----------



## JGreenwood

You're my favorite Mod. Also, you have gorgeous hair and eyes that compliment your gorgeous demeanor!


----------



## Lasair

Is very sweet and needs to realise he is a good person


----------



## JenN2791

I love your avatar, Janniffy. And it's quite awesome that you live in Ireland. Always wanted to travel there.


----------



## matty

JenN2791 has a very attractive avatar, has photography as a hobbie, which I wish I did, hate cameras but wish I had a lot more pictures of myself and places I have been. Good for you.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

matty:1059539277 said:


> JenN2791 has a very attractive avatar, has photography as a hobbie, which I wish I did, hate cameras but wish I had a lot more pictures of myself and places I have been. Good for you.


Your avatar is awesome! And you have good taste in dogs. Huskies are amazing dogs, my sister breeds them


----------



## Rossy

Superb SAS member.


----------



## libertad

I like the country you are from very much lol


----------



## Lasair

The cats are so cute!


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Is about to reach 5,000 posts!


----------



## ImWeird

Likes Pokemon and Pokemon is legit.


----------



## Lasair

Dancing milk....does my milk do that when I am not looking?


----------



## Neutrino

Really helpful posts and has awesome pajamas ^_^


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your music list <3 I like them all


----------



## Ashley1990

U r one the person whom I notice lots around the forums..u r a strawberry....sweety!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

RAJVINDERKAUR:1059540442 said:


> U r one the person whom I notice lots around the forums..u r a strawberry....sweety!!


Same to you!


----------



## ImWeird

Adorable


----------



## matty

I get lost in his big eyes and milky white skin, those dance moves dont hurt either. Also an awesome guy lol


----------



## ImWeird

Hahaha. I'll send you my skin routine! Fun guy that is definitely going somewhere. Always have a good time talking to him... and it might be weird, but sometimes when you post I picture the puppy in your avatar speaking. lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your weird just like me


----------



## BobtheBest

Is great to talk to and writes cool blog stories.


----------



## SlipDaJab

has kl picture


----------



## Lasair

I complement you for being awake so early.....but why??


----------



## Jinxx

I like your username


----------



## Insane1

Has beautiful eyes. :>


----------



## Jinxx

Has nice features overall


----------



## matty

@insane: has amazing bone structure and a great mind.

@insecure: I agree, you have nice hair and eyes. You also paid a great compliment to yourself.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

^^^ Has a nice dog :clap


----------



## matty

Has an amazing want in his about me. I respect you for that and it may be the simplest thing to do, yet oh so hard. I wish I spent more time focusing and succeeding in that area myself. I am sure my Anxiety would not be as bad if that is the mindset I have when I leave the house each day. 

'to make other peoples lives better'

You are a gentleman.


----------



## Lasair

Is always complementing people


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Janniffy is a good complimenter.


----------



## SlipDaJab

i'm drunk


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Is good at getting drunk????


----------



## Cassabell

is friendly and a lovely person, i can tell because he was nice to me from when i first joined here!


----------



## matty

Is a queenslander, as am I. Assuming you are from queensland. 

Also I think you had a rough year previously, but you seem to have got yourself out of there.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I bet the girls love your name


----------



## BobtheBest

^ One of the bestest friends I've spoke to on here.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

The Best Foot ball player I know


----------



## matty

Most optimistic username on sas


----------



## Hello22

^ Very nice guy


----------



## Lasair

Is planning to move away - I admire that big step


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is very thoughtful and positive.


----------



## matty

Awesome avatar and more awesome mod.. happy new year


----------



## matty

haha ^ bam - fitting for both people above.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

His avatar makes me wanna say "mush"


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your my closest buddy on here, weirdos unite!!  your kind hearted, funny and an amazing fellow. Love ya!


----------



## josh23

You are absolutely gorgeous, and I love the quotes in your signature.


----------



## Dissonance

Your avatar is pretty funny.


----------



## humourless

Cool user name and I'd love to visit near LA one day!


----------



## josh23

I've mentioned before that you're hilarious. You also have a great taste in music and live in Australia! Where in Australia are you?


----------



## humourless

josh23 said:


> I've mentioned before that you're hilarious. You also have a great taste in music and live in Australia! Where in Australia are you?


Perth WA.

Though I'm not a fan of Sam Neuman, I love Geelong's style of AFL.
And the new coach is brilliant!


----------



## Syndacus

The coolest australian on this site...


----------



## Dissonance

Their avatar is a strangely funny.


----------



## josh23

You're smarter than everyone else  Also, I love your username.


----------



## Dissonance

They made fun of a silly comment I made >.< But he also has nice quotes in his sig.


----------



## InOHIO

Likes to read and play video games.


----------



## Ashley1990

she is adorable n kind hearted..simple person with magnificent thoughts


----------



## BobtheBest

She's a princess.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your a great person to talk to


----------



## Syndacus

is cute in a non creepy way


----------



## avoidobot3000

Always has awesome avatars! =D


----------



## Lasair

Lives where I want to go


----------



## InOHIO

after looking at her profile determining she is very pretty, has great taste in music, and seems very sweet in general.


----------



## Rossy

Likes steak and chips/French fries


----------



## Marakunda

Lives in Scotland, I'd really like to go there one day!

Also has a cool name... lol


----------



## InOHIO

*profile creepin* they are cute, nice smile. :]


----------



## Insane1

^Beautiful. :>


----------



## TWlTCHY

^Great head of hair, also looks awesome.


----------



## matty

I like your eyebrows, weird compliment I know, but they look pretty good.


----------



## millenniumman75

^a man who has accomplished quite a bit in 2011 and still has the fighting attitude.


----------



## silentcliche

Cardio machine!


----------



## gusstaf

^I'm assuming that is Ferdinand in the picture...which is amazing!!


----------



## silentcliche

'Tis which in turn makes you awesome for recognizing it!


----------



## offbyone

silentcliche said:


> 'Tis which in turn makes you awesome for recognizing it!


Has or had an awesome beard.


----------



## InOHIO

I like the icon, and they are attractive as well.


----------



## Jinxx

Gorgeous


----------



## BobtheBest

Got those pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Jinxx

Kind


----------



## Neutrino

Pretty girl


----------



## GunnyHighway

okcancel said:


> Pretty girl


That^


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have great taste in music


----------



## Marakunda

You have some great movie and music taste, and you're really pretty!


----------



## Help please

^ you live in Canada!

Woo, love you're country more than mine


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

The first name you used made me lol  you have a good sense of humor


----------



## Insane1

You're beautiful.


----------



## Lasair

Has a really cool look


----------



## matty

Is as kind as she is irish.


----------



## Insane1

Is a good looking guy.


----------



## matty

Is a better looking Guy  thank you


----------



## Lasair

Has the cutest avatar (I've already told you you are good looking lol)


----------



## matty

Has given the most amount of compliments in this thread = best complimentor.


----------



## Lasair

Is as good a complimenter


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

A Super Moderator


----------



## gusstaf

Immediately made me feel welcome at SAS!!


----------



## Rossy

A great new member.


----------



## It Happens

A great old member.

(Well, compared to me at least.)


----------



## matty

Wow, nice Avatar, also a fellow BCer, lives in a beautiful part of the world


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You seem like a really nice person in your posts


----------



## aw1993

Really pretty


----------



## josh23

@RawrJessiRawr: You just seem like an awesome person. You have a great taste in music, movies, and books and seem both very nice and very interesting.

@aw1993: You're very cute, you love Queen, and you were born the same year as me  (I think?).


----------



## trendyfool

^You seem like you're not afraid to be yourself. It comes out in your pictures and in your posts. 

*whoops that was meant for jess but lots of people posted all at once! As for josh: you're a compassionate person, which is the best thing you can be, and you're smart. You should be less hard on yourself, because you're awesome!


----------



## gusstaf

Includes Fiona Apple in signature!


----------



## Phoenix Rising

You're Scandinavian (guessing by location and username!) and you've had a lot of posts for such a new member!

Welcome!


----------



## InOHIO

Likes The Big Bang Theory, lol


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

A very friendly and funny person


----------



## northstar1991

A very friendly guy who's nice 2 talk 2!


----------



## Insane1

Is cute. :>


----------



## simpleindian

has got the angry young man look hey don get me wrong i dont mean that u have to join anger management classes lol


----------



## humourless

Comes from the country which owns the Taj Mahal, one of the most beautiful buildings I have ever seen....(trip to India oveer 25 years ago)


----------



## Insane1

simpleindian said:


> has got the angry young man look hey don get me wrong i dont mean that u have to join anger management classes lol


You've made me lol xD


----------



## Cassabell

one word for the above man, Humourless: AWESOME


----------



## simpleindian

humourless said:


> Comes from the country which owns the Taj Mahal, one of the most beautiful buildings I have ever seen....(trip to India oveer 25 years ago)


guess what i have never seen Taj Mahal lol


----------



## simpleindian

Cassabell said:


> one word for the above man, Humourless: AWESOME


she is the queen from queensland


----------



## Lasair

Avatar made me laugh


----------



## Marakunda

A really cool person, I can tell...
And lives in Ireland!

Also very pretty!


----------



## josh23

Love your posts. You seem like a very intelligent and thoughtful 16 year old.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

josh23:1059551178 said:


> Love your posts. You seem like a very intelligent and thoughtful 16 year old.


I like your hobbies, I enjoy this beautiful world, nature, creatures as well and as I read some of your posts I notice You are a kind, wise and friendly person.


----------



## matty

Has a cute username, is also a rocker and a lover.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is from chilly Canada


----------



## northstar1991

Is very cute, friendly, and fun to talk 2!


----------



## Lasair

Has an amazing smile


----------



## humourless

I like powerful women like Jannify!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You are truely humorous, I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## simpleindian

u RockjessiRock


----------



## Mr Mug

I like your avatar.


----------



## josh23

LOL I like your avatar too


----------



## InOHIO

nice smile.


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes the Detroit Lions


----------



## Lmatic3030

likes old school hip hop


----------



## matty

L, looks awesome, have some really nice pictures. Look very friendly, you also have a nice about me with lots of detail. Seem like a really decent guy.


----------



## Insane1

You're a cool guy.


----------



## simpleindian

U have always been this insane. Isn't that interesting? lol
I feel that everyone has a right to be insane

​


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice avatar


----------



## simpleindian

hey i like ur profile pic u r really looking cute in that


----------



## AnnaM

you're from India.. i've always wanted to visit India.. funneh avatar too


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

A very beautiful person


----------



## humourless

C.S. Lewis is a writer I hold in high esteem.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Has a great tasting writers! and Writing! :yay


----------



## Lasair

Your user name helped calm me down :squeeze


----------



## offbyone

Takes beautiful pictures and is always a good poster.


----------



## matty

Has a funny avatar, creative username, and I remember reading something you wrote yesterday and really liked it.


----------



## Kennnie

Attractive looking fella


----------



## Lasair

Very Smexy


----------



## Ventura

^ Very smart and caring :yes


----------



## Lasair

So Pretty so so pretty


----------



## Rossy

Has a great set of PJ's


----------



## matty

Rossy said:


> Has a great set of PJ's


Just cracked 1000 post.


----------



## offbyone

matty said:


> Just cracked 1000 post.


Lives in Vancouver (awesome), seems to like the outdoors (awesome), can probably snowboard more often than I can (*******!).


----------



## 0lly

Seems like a nice and intelligent sort of chap, and likes Red Dwarf!


----------



## BobtheBest

I love your username.


----------



## josh23

Very good looking guy.


----------



## Neptunus

Likes classical music, which is very cool in my book!


----------



## Dub16

She has a book, in which she records how cool people are (apparently)

Thats fairly admirable in its own sick way


----------



## Cassabell

^i can tell he has a great sense of humour!^


----------



## voospenvi2734

^very much enjoy your signature  and you seem like a cool person from posts of yours I've read


----------



## Dub16

looks like the ladies might enjoy him

(dont look at me like that.......... I had to say something nice)


----------



## matty

I love dub, he is an irish legend in my book. Nice to see you around again.


----------



## Dub16

hahaha, ah Matty! i only stop by for fleeting visits every now and then, but I always like to see Matty is alive and well.

One of my favourite members from the auld days!

One day you will have to come to ireland and let me wheel you around in a wheel-barrow, while we mutually point at sheep.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Representin' Fraggle Rock  Booyah! 

May I have one of your Milky Bars Pleaz?

They look scrumptious in collage form


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has one of the coolest usernames on SAS.


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Has super mod powers. :eek


----------



## voospenvi2734

^good looking guy! ..And i guess you get points for being a fan of football, even if it is for the wrong team


----------



## 0lly

^Really good looking!


----------



## offbyone

0lly said:


> ^Really good looking!


Has fantastic taste in entertainment.


----------



## northstar1991

has interesting posts


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute, and good to talk to.


----------



## Syndacus

Gotta be happy that the Saints won.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pandas rock


----------



## offbyone

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Pandas rock


Has great avatars, a great personality and apparently excellent taste in movies.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your name begins with the best letter in the world


----------



## dr bee

u r very kind


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You seem like a kind person yourself


----------



## Rossy

Lovely girl.


----------



## artynerd

Is very friendly ^_^


----------



## mezzoforte

^ is awesome because she's into art


----------



## artynerd

^ thanks  .. And you are pretty and beautiful


----------



## dr bee

RawrJessiRawr said:


> You seem like a kind person yourself


So sweet of u


----------



## SianD

You seem really nice


----------



## dr bee

SianD said:


> You seem really nice


Thanx for these lovely words  u r so pretty!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

SianD:1059562161 said:


> You seem really nice


Pretty avatar


----------



## Lmatic3030

reps northern cali!


----------



## PainisLove

^^ appreciates great story telling poets


----------



## River In The Mountain

Interesting sig. ^^


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty


----------



## Neutrino

Very interesting guy, from what I've seen of your posts. Good sense of humour too!


----------



## voospenvi2734

Very cool location, I happen to be half Canadian myself  and i totally agree with you on the LOTR thing, best thing ever


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very nice guy!


----------



## simpleindian

u r confident that we can do it .same here, we will overcome our social anxiety and shyness.way to go....


----------



## josh23

Love your avatar


----------



## Ashley1990

He is the one who is just like me..n very great person..has a pure heart


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice person and great SAS member on here


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great guy


----------



## simpleindian

u have a great future but wait they say "Every saint has a past and every sinner has a future".oh man it is confusing lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your an interesting person  ohhhh and you changed your avatar, nice.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

She lives in California, and she eats dates. * I think.


----------



## James_Russell

Most positive SAS username.


----------



## josh23

He's a musician! Always a good thing. He's cute, too.


----------



## simpleindian

u have an amazing name.u know what some Indians also have got this name .in Hindi(our national language),josh means energy .u bring a lot of energy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

itisgoingtobefine:1059566010 said:


> She lives in California, and she eats dates. * I think.


Lol I do not! You just did a play on words


----------



## Syndacus

Has a good heart and very resilient.


----------



## simpleindian

hey nice avatar.but atleast give the panda some rest otherwise animal rights people will get u lol


----------



## Cletis

Clever avatar


----------



## northstar1991

Always has the best avatars.


----------



## Dissonance

Despite being a feminist......She lives in New York.


----------



## Cletis

Avatar depicts the way I feel right now...


----------



## Ashley1990

is a burgerboy!!!!


----------



## josh23

Very friendly and uplifting person.


----------



## Cletis

Is named Josh...


----------



## offbyone

Cletis said:


> Is named Josh...


Barthalomew is an awesome name.


----------



## It Happens

Your avatar is most witty.


----------



## Cletis

Your avatar is a Communist cartoon hottie


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

All your avatars make me literally "lol"


----------



## Ashley1990

hey Strwberry!!U look very cute n have great dressing sense


----------



## simpleindian

u r a great friend and u know the value of a friend


----------



## offbyone

simpleindian said:


> u r a great friend and u know the value of a friend


You and Raj are totally adorable.


----------



## Hopeful25

^ always has knowledgeable posts and seems like an overall awesome guy


----------



## spades07

^ you're hopeful.


----------



## voospenvi2734

I love board games and card games ^_^ got a new favorite though, it's called ticket to ride, you ever hear of it? i freaking love it! play it every night with the fam!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your name is great  everyone I know named dustin is awesome so you are too


----------



## Kennnie

sexy *** women


----------



## northstar1991

Always gives funny answers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Username reminds me of the Minnesota North Stars 1991 Stanley Cup run. Gosh darn, I loved those uniforms...

Is college bound and into Zumba! Good for you


----------



## BlazingLazer

From New York.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Averaging >10 posts per day in machine-like-prowess. One of the baddest (in a good way) names on the boards!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice avatar


----------



## BobtheBest

Has 666 posts. Yikes! :eek


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

BobtheSaint:1059571167 said:


> Has 666 posts. Yikes! :eek


I don't think thats a compliment lol I feel cursed now xD
Your funny


----------



## BobtheBest

I was joking a bit lol. You're really cool.


----------



## Cletis

Has a hybrid Hornets/Saints avatar


----------



## simpleindian

u know how to keep others interested in ur avatar.

When you cannot get a compliment any other way, change ur avatar every week.lol 

man that's a great trick.haha.let me try that now


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your not a simple indian, more like an awesome one


----------



## simpleindian

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Your not a simple indian, more like an awesome one


thankz let me put it like this ... simplicity=awesomeness.. lol

u r a cheerful person


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Simplicity is a turn on, my friend! Why ambiguate life with feigned facades of complexity and multi-layers? Something many of us are guilty of...


----------



## offbyone

Your username makes me go hahaha.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

offbyone said:


> Your username makes me go hahaha.


LOL ^ That was punny!

You have solid taste in movies and music!


----------



## Kermode

'BOOM' 'POW' 'CRASH'

If it wasn't for Onomatopoeia there would never have been The Batman!

OH! and that time Onomatopoeia saved that bus load of kids from falling off that cliff by picking the bus up over his head. Yeah, that was cool too.

You Rock man


----------



## It Happens

Polar bears are awesome.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have great hobbies


----------



## Ashley1990

offbyone said:


> You and Raj are totally adorable.


Thx dear........u r simply cheerfull person


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

A username in all caps? I like this.


----------



## TorLin

is a cool black and white zebra !


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I see you are into all things Star Wars. Me too man. Cool people are into Star Wars.


----------



## Souldoubt

Is also awesome for appreciating Star Wars


----------



## matty

Jo is cute, and has a cat which appears to like sleeping


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Matty's in a cool city, that I hope to visit soon.


----------



## Crystalline

You have a sense of humor and magnanimity that comes through in some of the posts I've read from you.


----------



## offbyone

She has a writing style that is very articulate and enjoyable to read.


----------



## prow

Cool check shirt.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your avatar is really pretty


----------



## offbyone

Your avatar is really awesome. I always imagine you are manically yelling "ahahhaha my plan is complete and you've fallen for my trap" or something else suitably villain like. It's entirely in the fist pump, I think. Either that or "yaaaaaaaaaay!", depending on how imaginative I am at the moment.


----------



## Joe

You always make nice posts on the forum and seem like a genuinely nice person.


----------



## Mr Mug

I like reading your posts when I see them, you seem like a nice person :yes


----------



## Lasair

That list of music genres made me laugh....are they all real? Math metal??


----------



## Huk phin

You are an AWESOME photographer. Your pictures are beautiful. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great taste in music


----------



## SlipDaJab

nice taste in music


----------



## Just Tony

Haha. The land of flowing alcohol huh.

Pretty awesome that you are studying social care! People like you are a great contribution to society.


----------



## Mr Mug

Janniffy said:


> That list of music genres made me laugh....are they all real? Math metal??


:lol They sure are.

I like your glasses.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Its fun playing forum games with you  creative and good sense of humor


----------



## BobtheBest

She's a winner


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your team played a great game.... Ps you rule


----------



## Mia Q

Zombie ninjas are awesome


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

dont know much about this person because nothing is on there profile but i like the avatar !!!


----------



## KelseyAlena

Judging by your pic, you look like a fun person to be around..lol


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty.


----------



## TorLin

knows how to use a cell phone, by his avatar


----------



## noyadefleur

^ Has an impressive post count!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Appears to be an intelligent young lady, with an element of class.


----------



## cmed

^ A witty individual who knows where the gym is at


----------



## Lasair

Is cute


----------



## offbyone

Ditto. :yes


----------



## simpleindian

u seem like a guy interested in computers or computer programming just like me .long live computers .lol


----------



## CleverCabbage

You succeeded in wasting 10 seconds of my life... Good job! :wink
I like your avatar.


----------



## Lasair

My gosh - your cute! Love the glasses


----------



## Gantar180

You seem creative. And you have a great taste in music.


----------



## It Happens

You're interested in game design and 3D modeling - which is something I am interested in to, and hope to go to school for. You have 1984 listed as a favourite book. And you have good taste in music.

.. Actually, this is kinda creepy.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Status update is one of my favorite Pink Floyd songs.


----------



## simpleindian

u r able to keep thousands of people interested through ur voice.that is amazing.


----------



## Jinxx

Your avatar was able to pass 10 seconds of my time by.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Amazing avatar look


----------



## josh23

@ Insecure: I think you have lovely eyes.

EDIT: Oops, posted at the same time as Jess.

@ Jess: I love the quotes in your sig, especially the second one. Also you're a zombie ninja. I've been having zombie problems lately...


----------



## simpleindian

oh yes like ur status suggests u r very much alive


----------



## fetisha

he has a funny avatar picture


----------



## Rossy

Loving the username.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

He's shetlands answer to Cassanova


----------



## Rossy

Great sarcism.


----------



## Cyber Lume

Fishkeeping. Neat.


----------



## simpleindian

u r close to nature, I guess so


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You are pretty nice and well liked by alot


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*I think your one of the most popular people on the forum.*


----------



## simpleindian

UgiveJoy2theFriendZ


----------



## BlueKinzie

I think you're cool guy and- 

Damn it! There goes another 10 seconds of my life


----------



## simpleindian

u r a lucky guy u have a lot of spare time, lol


----------



## WhoDey85

^ Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## simpleindian

has an unique avatar


----------



## It Happens

You're a really nice person, and you've got a great signature.


----------



## Rossy

Very honest and true username.


----------



## Catnap

Admirable sense of determination and mental strength.


----------



## anxiousguy

Tough as nails, surviving in a violent environment


----------



## northstar1991

I like ur icon. That car is sweet!


----------



## It Happens

Not much info about you on your profile.. But Vipers are awesome 

Edit: Damn, ninja'd... Avatar's awesome, I love old WWII posters.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your icon. she's a babe.


----------



## offbyone

Has a self made David Bowie mosaic. I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## simpleindian

likedbyall


----------



## Mr Mug

Despite how much of my life your avatar has wasted :lol I still like it :yes


----------



## rawrguy

You have an avatar of one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Rawr!!!  your username is awesome


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

has given me all the info i need to get a lip piercing!


----------



## josh23

Quite possibly the funniest guy on SAS.


----------



## prow

You've had well over 4,000 visitors to your page- quite an achievement!


----------



## Rossy

Non smoker


----------



## ShyGirl123

^ funny avatar pic


----------



## Rossy

Great SAS member.


----------



## Mr Mug

^ Great taste in music. :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy

Cool icon


----------



## Syndacus

Is really a sweet person, possibly the sweetest in the entire state of NJ.


----------



## Rossy

Quality sig.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

i laugh every time i see you avatar cause i love that show and that character. i nearly wet my pants from laughing so hard the first time i saw the skit starring the guy in your avatar.
"hello ..yeah how much is your doovde? sorry what?? your doovde, how much is it? i said this to you thinking that you would respond knowing what iam talking about. but you never did and i felt said. 

I WANT ONE DOOVDE !!! AND ONE LUKADATIV !!!


----------



## Rossy

Great taste in comedy


----------



## tutliputli

Rossy is very sweet and complimentary towards the ladies of the forum!


----------



## Rossy

Has a lovely stripey top


----------



## Barette

Seems very nice!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Seems to have great taste


Syndacus said:


> Is really a sweet person, possibly the sweetest in the entire state of NJ.


Aw wow <3. There are a lot of sweet people that live here, so thank you . You're a sweet person too


----------



## Onomatopoeia

The words 'good-humoured' and 'friendly' are invisibly written all over her profile page 

Has an outstanding movie list and likes SIDEBURNS! :blush


----------



## strawberryjulius

Has a really interesting avatar. Where did you find that?


----------



## Neutrino

Has a humorous profile :b


----------



## matty

has big dreams, props to you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Lives on the other Canadian coastline  Shares a same favorite band (Anberlin) and judging by his 'about me' - is a perseverer!


----------



## Secretaz

Looks soo handsome!


----------



## Rossy

Sassy SAS member


----------



## Lasair

Fish Keeping sounds interesting!


----------



## matty

Is very kind, friendly and cheerful. Makes a wonderful mod, and keeps this place in good spirits.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is such a cool guy !


----------



## trendyfool

^uber pretty!


----------



## aw1993

^ gorgeous eyes


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cool for having one of my favorite musicians as her icon :]


trendyfool said:


> ^uber pretty!


aw thank you :]. you're not so bad yourself


----------



## TorLin

has funny avatar pic.


----------



## MsDaisy

Kosherpiggy has the most beautiful cheekbones I ever saw.

Arggg, too late okay let me go check out TorLins profile now....brb

TorLin is generously kind with his time and skills.. fundraising to help those less fortunate. The story of Princess Leah touched my heart. I wish her and family well.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a thoughtful and kind-hearted poster.


----------



## Jinxx

I love what your location says. ♥


----------



## BobtheBest

Has cute eyes


----------



## saara

^Has a great name


----------



## Jinxx

Love your avatar.


----------



## Lasair

Cute as a button


----------



## FoggyMirror

I really enjoy Forest Gump also.


----------



## devin880

@Foggy Mirror. I like your username. It sounds really cool and mysterious.


----------



## It Happens

Freaking awesome taste in music.


----------



## olschool

Great avatar


----------



## It Happens

The man with the plan - rhymes are awesome.

Plus Batman and ALF.


----------



## matty

Has Target shooting as a hobby, pretty sweet. I was just thinking yesterday I would love to go shooting again. Been a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75

^is fighting an uphill battle.....and WINNING. I admire him for that.


----------



## Lasair

Is a very cool, smart mod


----------



## matty

Is a very cool, smart mod


----------



## staringatthesky

I like your taste in huskies lol they are delicious....jk cool avatar though.


----------



## Lasair

You seem like a really cool, good natured person


----------



## Lmatic3030

Has great photos in her photo gallery. The different flowers you posted are especially beautiful.


----------



## It Happens

Forrest Gump is a great movie, and The Book Thief is a great book. I hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## Ashley1990

Has a good username..i always do mistakes n n forgive myself saying – I am a human n such things..it happens..


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty.


----------



## josh23

You're into fishkeeping!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like the status


----------



## snowyowl

^ Shakespeare quotes! Who doesn't love Shakespeare quotes?!


----------



## kosherpiggy

snowyowl said:


> ^ Shakespeare quotes! Who doesn't love Shakespeare quotes?!


haha beats me 
i love your icon :3


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a super cutie!


----------



## Dying note

^You have the most adorable photos of your bird  And I love that Neil Gaiman is listed as a favorite author of yours (one of mine as well).


----------



## It Happens

You're an amazing artist.. But you seem to get that a lot (for good reason) So I'll also say that your name is cool


----------



## kosherpiggy

your icon rules !



Neptunus said:


> ^ Is a super cutie!


awww thanks :]. you're one of my favorite people here haha


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your avatar


----------



## Insane1

^Cute girl.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

too cool for school :nw


----------



## kosherpiggy

aw your icon is adorable!


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty SAS member


----------



## estse

Really good at complimentation.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Is well aqcuainted with worms and dirt.


----------



## TorLin

^ is not a retarded


----------



## estse

^Really?

Okay, is quite knowledgable of subculture.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Mercurochrome's got a fantastic sense of humor, dude makes me laugh all the time. I'm also quite fond of the way he puts words together to form sentences.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Smurfs are awesome :3


----------



## Rossy

Becoming a big SAS member.


----------



## Silent Image

You da man!


----------



## It Happens

You name is cool, and you like classic rock.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice location


----------



## meganmila

You're a great person.


----------



## Rossy

I get the feeling she is a really nice person.


----------



## estse

^is really kind to people that look good, which is all of us, of course.


----------



## kosherpiggy

great username


----------



## TorLin

^ little mermaid rocks !


----------



## kosherpiggy

rocks for liking little mermaid


----------



## matty

Has the best pics in the pic thread. I admire your ability to post them. Always makes me smile.


----------



## estse

seems like almost too nice of a guy, which is all good in my book. I wish I had the same disposition.


----------



## kosherpiggy

you seem like a cool person =]


----------



## Rossy

Very popular


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome!


----------



## Rossy

Very crushable


----------



## Barette

Very nice!


----------



## Rossy

Lovely legs


----------



## Lasair

Is a cool person - i sees you around


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Favorite Irish mod!


----------



## Lasair

is such a sound guy


----------



## kosherpiggy

is pretty!


----------



## estse

appears confident in her eccentricity and uniqueness, and seems like a most fun person.


----------



## Rossy

Has quite a few posts.


----------



## estse

Well, you post 1399 a year. That's great and I'm proud of you.


----------



## TorLin

^ is very nice


----------



## estse

is much nicer than I. Actually is worth befriending, if you do that sort of thing.


----------



## Just Tony

I still remember when I first joined this site, your name was one of the first names to become familiar to me.

Keep up the good work Mercurochrome. You're awesome.


----------



## Huk phin

^ is creative both artistically and musically.


----------



## It Happens

I like your signature


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I love your status. Great song. Great band. Great musical taste. That pretty much makes us status buddies.

"Hello? Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone home?"


----------



## Barette

I love your username and avatar!


----------



## It Happens

I like your username, also, that makes 3 people in a row who like Pink Floyd


----------



## Dying note

^ You've got some cool hobbies. 3D animation? That's awesome...lol


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is a fabulous artist!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is one of my favorite people here !


----------



## Neptunus

kosherpiggy said:


> is one of my favorite people here !


:squeeze

Is also one my favorite piggies... erm, peeps here too! :b


----------



## josh23

Always considered her a real shining light on SAS.


----------



## Neutrino

"A very ambitious 18 year old man who has hit rock bottom early in his life, and is trying to work his way up."

I think that sums it up well  keep up the good work.

(also, handsome :yes)


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins

Has great taste in books/movie. I'd share lembas bread with her any day of the week.


----------



## josh23

You love Ann Perkins. I've heard she's quite the catch.


----------



## Barette

I like your posts


----------



## Lmatic3030

is studying film. 

If I wasnt doing computer science i would probably be involved in film somehow.


----------



## josh23

You love basketball. Tis my favourite sport  Also, Coach Carter <3 Best sports movie ever in my eyes.


----------



## Skyliner

You have a nice friendly smile


----------



## LxHi

Skyliner said:


> You have a nice friendly smile


Saw Bright Eyes live, and boys noize! So that's pretty sweet.

Also you're from the UK which means you have an incredibly dead sexy accent.

*fantasizes*


----------



## Rossy

Likes people from the Uk


----------



## Neutrino

Popular with the ladies on this forum :b way to go! 

Edit: and the gentlemen. You have many crushes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You seem like a grrrreat person!


----------



## It Happens

You are a grrrreat person


----------



## Rossy

British Columbia is cool.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome


----------



## TorLin

^ is awesome too.


----------



## Rossy

Interesting avatar


----------



## kosherpiggy

also has an interesting avatar


----------



## Rossy

Very cute


----------



## MsDaisy

Rossy has sexy strong arms, and he's very handsome.


----------



## Neutrino

Seems like a real sweetheart


----------



## MJM58

She has a cool username.


----------



## estse

has conviction and fortitude to not just stand by, and could kick my *** with a word any day.


----------



## matty

Has an incredible sense of humor and seems like a really decent guy. Enjoy reading what he has to say.


----------



## Rossy

Top SAS member.


----------



## matty

Has all of sas after him..


----------



## Rossy

Has his finger on the pulse.


----------



## AnnaM

you're really nice =)


----------



## matty

Is a talented photographer.


----------



## josh23

Anna: It is a shame that Anna has succumbed to the ravages of Social anxiety, because she really has a great sense of humour, is intelligent, and frankly is rather stunning. She is a very fashionable and creative, arty in a sense, person who I still believe would make a great fashion model one day  She can have a bright future when she manages to get past what ails her.

Matty: I've always greatly respected Matt. He is a very nice guy, a guy I think would be great to get to know. I think you're very handsome too! I think it's really great that you seem to have been working hard to overcome your problems, you seem to be a guy that doesn't see himself as a victim and is willing to do the work to overcome things, and that is awesome.


----------



## Rossy

Speaks the truth.


----------



## Losm

Seems to have a devoted fan club on here :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Can play Handels overture in full, using merely a spoon, some elastic and the power of telekenesis.

I seent it.


----------



## estse

^is quite the catch, the ladies of SAS have tolden me. They were not in the drunk, but sober and liking the JimmyDeansRetartedCousin. Not sure what I think of the username, but a splendid guy I'm told, again by the ladies of SAS.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is a cool cat


----------



## josh23

Is also a cool cat  Seems to be a very entertaining person. I also love the quotes in your sig.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Ha sorry bro I had to stalk your profile to compliment you. Its cool you like basketball and also classical piano.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Lincolnradiocat said:


> Ha sorry bro I had to stalk your profile to compliment you. Its cool you like basketball and also classical piano.


I think it's cool that you think it's cool for him to like basketball and also classical piano.


----------



## Rossy

LA is a good place to live.


----------



## estse

is 23 years old, which is a cool age. Cool.


----------



## Still Waters

Going to send me five bucks and buy me an ice cream cone!!


----------



## estse

actually pays attention to people and their posts and thoughts. Makes her a kind hearted person that is an asset to an online community.


----------



## GuyMontag

You enjoy crossword puzzles, which I enjoy as well.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Nice quote, is it Palahniuk?


----------



## kosherpiggy

amusing username


----------



## Rossy

Has lovely eyes.


----------



## josh23

Women want him, men want to be him. He is Rossy, the SAS pimp.


----------



## ladyscuttle

Seems like an intriguing, interesting, smart person by the profile creeping I did  I like your words bro!


----------



## prow

Looks like my friend who is also pretty


----------



## asdf

is beautiful


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

You have a creative SAS username and judging by your avatar, you are a happy person amongst a crowd of unhappy people.


----------



## Lasair

cool taste in music


----------



## Rossy

Good Mod


----------



## kosherpiggy

cool person :]


----------



## Rossy

Always biggin me up lol


----------



## estse

I can't say enough about this guy above me.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is also great!


----------



## estse

is pretty cool and quite the catch.


----------



## Rossy

Has good eyesight....


----------



## kosherpiggy

Is good at complimenting


----------



## Rossy

She won't leave me alone ha ha


----------



## prow

Lives in Scotland and/or is Scottish. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

^ likes a book about meditation, which i think is cool,


----------



## prow

Has an awesome avatar the like of which I've never seen before.


----------



## brandini734

has a very colorful avatar and it makes me feel strangely happy and lives in a country.
...seems legit.


----------



## It Happens

"The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Queen, Led Zeppelin" 

To Kill a Mockingbird too. Which is a book and movie I really like.

You have good taste.


----------



## Neptunus

^ I very much agree with his username.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Yay someone I recognize and genuinely want to compliment!

Lovely lady. Super glad she's a mod. Always read her posts! Jealous of her hair. Did I mention lovely lady?


----------



## josh23

Always love her posts. Definately one of the funniest people on SAS.


----------



## matty

Josh gives some pretty damn good compliments in this thread. Is 18 and shows a lot of promise. His about me reads of struggles with SA but has a positive spin to it.


----------



## Rossy

Rarely out of this thread which is good.


----------



## TorLin

^ always seems to be encouraging to others


----------



## estse

has quite the hidden IQ, and may be able to pull off a Jedi mine trick or two.


----------



## prow

6,618 posts is a fair achievement...


----------



## makavelithedon

He composed his post so as to compliment the preceding one.


----------



## prow

He!?!?!!?!?!?!?!

Has lots of SAS friends.


----------



## Rossy

Cool username


----------



## prow

Is a hunk (apparently).


----------



## Ventura

Cool avatar that makes me trip


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is a memorable poster and pleasant to talk to on SAS chat. You're also really pretty in a dark sort of way. (You're also the one who made me aware that it was possible to customize my profile.)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Cute username


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is funny, sweet & kind!


----------



## It Happens

You seem to be a really cool person


----------



## Insane1

Drawing! Hell yeah,I like drawing and painting too.


----------



## prow

Cool hobbies  Painting and drawing ftw.


----------



## TorLin

^ has a cool avatar pic . cool colors.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is creative and an excellent photographer. Loves Star Wars which is awesome in my book! Is also a kind and thoughtful guy.


----------



## TorLin

^ awesome moderator and she is also talented


----------



## Just Tony

Pretty friendly guy. Likes star wars, and is skilled in photography(Something ive been trying to master for years now I might add.)


----------



## Ventura

You are from calli that is pretty darn cool


----------



## Rossy

Really nice young lady.


----------



## prow

Frequently posts!


----------



## silentcliche

Can compliment with aplomb!


----------



## josh23

I love your tastes in movies and music.


----------



## Leary88

Geelong is a funny name for a place.


----------



## kosherpiggy

funny location


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

a nut in a good way. i like your weirdness ! and your cute ! easily the most interesting animated person on this forum i seen so far!


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

Super unique name right there


----------



## josh23

One of my kind.

You also seem to be a very unique and entertaining person.


----------



## Catnap

^ Sounds like a kind person who is doing what he can to improve his life and has very cool interests. Also, I've always wanted to see Australia, so extra awesome point for you.


----------



## TorLin

Meow


----------



## Ventura

Nice ava


----------



## Rossy

Rather cute


----------



## TorLin

i hear he helps a lot of SASers out.


----------



## Rossy

Has fantastic hearing....


----------



## kosherpiggy

is awesome


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

^ Wild Avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a ton of friends on SAS and great to talk to


----------



## makavelithedon

Looks a bit like 50 cent


----------



## Rossy

Quality username.


----------



## gusstaf

The majority of SA has a crush on him


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You play the piano which is awesome, I can only play by ear


----------



## prow

Keane fan! So, much love for you.


----------



## TorLin

^ is Awesome !


----------



## Ventura

Has a super high post count :eek


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Her very user name, makes me think of an adventure.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Really friendly and he's an amazing person


----------



## Leary88

lika da usa name cuza da rawrs


----------



## Paradoxic

hey im from oregon too!! woo go ducks!


----------



## It Happens

I like your username.


----------



## Ventura

Sweet 16  So cute !!! :yay


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes animals!


----------



## TorLin

^ is awesome !


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is also awesome 
:3


----------



## Rossy

She looks very pretty in all of her photos.


----------



## HurtsDonut

:lol I like that avatar.


----------



## josh23

Love your username, and you like music! Also, Chad is an awesome name.


----------



## Escozzi

Josh, 

I admire you for joining this forum to learn more about SA and find support. That is a first step. I think your compliments have been personal and thoughtfull. You like giving them I see  I am sure you are a nice person in real life and you will make a good conversation.


----------



## mezzoforte

Is from New Zealand, meaning he has an awesome accent.


----------



## Escozzi

Has a dutch accent since I am only visiting  But i do like the beautiful tone of skin you have and your white teeth are nice.


----------



## Dying note

^ You have really cool hobbies and seem adventurous


----------



## Lmatic3030

Has read the book Neverwhere!

London Below!


----------



## mezzoforte

Escozzi said:


> Has a dutch accent since I am only visiting  But i do like the beautiful tone of skin you have and your white teeth are nice.


Dutch accents are cool too! :clap


----------



## josh23

Shade is simply a wonderful human being. She is friendly and treats everyone as an equal, treats new people as a new friend rather than a new stranger. She is a very smart girl, talented in some respects, and it has been a great priviledge knowing her.


----------



## Ventura

Is a really cool person  


I love Australia :yay


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

a animal hoarder just like me. but a cute caring affectionate one that cares for many here. one day we will be physically thrown to the ground and beaten by police officers as the township removes & relocates our animals off the premise for violating the towns allowed pet ordinances.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is definitely one of the most entertaining posters on this site. :lol Whenever I see one of your posts, I just have to smile. I guess laughter really is the best medicine. Thanks, Dr Hobo Scratch MD!


----------



## Rossy

Looks very similar to another member.


----------



## prow

He keeps fish. I have a cat. We could make a perfect pear. I have lost the thread.


----------



## Paradoxic

Has good taste in music (like myself)


----------



## Neutrino

You seem like a really positive and fun person


----------



## northstar1991

Loves dogs!


----------



## Mr Mug

^ Dreams of changing the world, I admire your high standards for goals setting.


----------



## TorLin

^ is awesome


----------



## It Happens

Star Wars! 

I like Star Wars, you like Star Wars, all is good.


----------



## Barette

Likes to draw, which is awesome.


----------



## It Happens

I like your name, picture, hobbies, and taste in music. Film also seems like a cool industry to get into. Hope that works out for you


----------



## estse

You're from my favorite Canadian province and like Poe and Pink Floyd. Or maybe you just allude to those things. Anyway, it like this happens.


----------



## Escozzi

I like your grammar.


----------



## TorLin

^ is Awesome


----------



## AnnaM

Star Wars is cool ^^


----------



## Rossy

One of the cutest girls I have ever seen


----------



## AnnaM

one of the friendliest guys i've known ^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Is gorgeous!


----------



## Rossy

Has some intresting posts


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Rambunctious and SASsy, a canadian old school gem :b

edit: 
Rossy, I think you're possibly the quickest draw complimenter in the known universe, slow down tonto! you're making us all look bad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^Is Irish. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Mr Mug

^ A job that requires a lab coat? I'm impressed.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like finding nemo !


----------



## Rossy

So cute it hurts


----------



## northstar1991

Is funny!


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute, and good to talk to.


----------



## Dying note

^You've got a nice smile


----------



## northstar1991

Has beautiful art!


----------



## Paradoxic

is very cute and dances Zumba!


----------



## Neptunus

Has a cool username and the cutest avatar, lol!


----------



## Ventura

A really good mod  :heart


----------



## TorLin

Is awesome


----------



## dmpj

Loving the light saver!  wicked DP.


----------



## Ventura

Cute ava <3


----------



## Insane1

^Cute girl.


----------



## avoidobot3000

He likes to give compliments


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very handsome fellow


----------



## Ventura

From cali :heart I love cali ^_^ 

You'er awesome :yay


----------



## kosherpiggy

is lovely :]


----------



## Escozzi

From your posts you seem like a person i wanna have breakfast with after a great night.


----------



## Ventura

Cool username


----------



## Neptunus

Is really creative, especially with photoshop, and loves birdies! All hail the Nintendo Queen! :nw


----------



## BobtheBest

I envy her Super Mod powers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Is awesome for having a lot of posts


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a really nice woman


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Although I've never seen a picture of you before, it sounds like you spend a lot of time in the gym (from coming across other posts of yours). I think it's great that you take good care of your body! Also, if you have your own fan club on SAS, you must really be the bomb diggity! :lol


----------



## offbyone

Is closer to a cyborg than I am. Also can kick my ***.


----------



## GuyMontag

His avatar is amusing.


----------



## Rossy

Makes good posts.
^^^ Never been to a gym in my life.


----------



## cjamja

You said hello on my First Step thread - you are very nice!


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very friendly person.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really cool :]


----------



## It Happens

I like everything you've written about yourself


----------



## Retiarymetal

Is a pink floyyd fan therefore amazing in every way


----------



## brandini734

Has an awesome avatar of a hilarious guy and a signature of a quote from another hilarious guy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Awesome avatar and your from southern cali, I want to move there  so much warmer than north cali.


----------



## Rossy

Not far from a 1000 posts


----------



## estse

is a member for more than one year.


----------



## strawberryjulius

writes (types?) the best posts and is super funny.


----------



## Akili

It's always cool to see other readers. Also, over 5,000 posts: awesome.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your username because it means smart in turkish :]


----------



## Akili

kosherpiggy said:


> i like your username because it means smart in turkish :]


Whaaat? I thought it was Swahil. You're awesome for knowing that.


----------



## Akili

Akili said:


> Whaaat? I thought it was Swahil. You're awesome for knowing that.


Ah, I looked it up, it's both.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is taking steps to overcome his SA by seeing a counselor for the first time. :yay It takes a lot of strength to do that. Personally, it took me forever to build up the courage. Also, great avatar. Moose rock! :heart

:wels



Rossy said:


> Makes good posts.
> ^^^ Never been to a gym in my life.


Wait, for real?  I could have sworn on my life that I've seen posts of yours about working out. I also thought that you were partaking in the SAS bodybuilding competition. Was I wrong? (Unless you're slacking off. :b) Maybe I mistook you for somebody else... Or maybe you do workout, but not in a gym...

edit: Just checked the bodybuilding competition thread and apparently you didn't even comment on it. What goes on inside my head?


----------



## Ventura

Has a cool username and ava; and very cute :mushy , crushable if I was a guy . :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You like cats which = amazingly cool  I love them


----------



## Ventura

Hot avatar, and posts a lot around forums for being a noob. <3


----------



## Lasair

such a friendly person to everyone


----------



## Rossy

Great sig.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems very popular on SAS!


----------



## Rossy

Seen a pic of her and she is pretty


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Friendly and seems very well liked by the ladies lol :3


----------



## Rossy

Yet another very pretty lady


----------



## Akili

You're from Scotland, and so probably have an awesome accent. Even if not, Scotland is still pretty.


----------



## northstar1991

Rossy said:


> Seen a pic of her and she is pretty


Thanks but you look too old for me!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is funny :]



Akili said:


> Whaaat? I thought it was Swahil. You're awesome for knowing that.


well, im turkish so yeah haha


----------



## Rossy

Great SAS member


northstar1991 said:


> Thanks but you look too old for me!


Aww :-(


----------



## It Happens

You're a cool guy.


----------



## jtb3485

Quotes Edgar Allan Poe in his signature...this makes him cool.


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

seems to have shared a lot of great posts


----------



## It Happens

You have stimulated my brain


----------



## AnnaM

has an awesome taste in music


----------



## JenN2791

Love the Marilyn Monroe quote^ She was such a beautiful woman, and she's had numerous wonderful quotes as well that any woman could very well relate to.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Is able to relate well and seems quite introspective with her thoughts. Kudos...


----------



## Rossy

Makes intresting posts.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your location is awesome, I've always wanted to go


----------



## Kennnie

Is the rawrsome!!!! Rawr!!!!!!!!! XD ^-^


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is quite witty.


----------



## noyadefleur

^Of course a very famous personality around SAS. I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Paper Samurai

uncategorizedme said:


> ^Of course a very famous personality around SAS. I enjoy reading your posts!


If you're the lass I'm thinking of from the photo thread - then you're quite pretty if you don't mind me saying. :yes*

*Feels incredibly guilty saying so though, 'cos of the age gap!


----------



## BobtheBest

^ Like me, he also studies Computer Science.


----------



## northstar1991

Is good looking, friendly, and great to talk 2!


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ Always has some positive posts. Also has a nice smile


----------



## Mr Mug

^ Has my ideal job working in tech support.


----------



## cjamja

^ Cool avatar, it makes me giggle


----------



## Escozzi

Nice roses, are they for me? I like your positive quote, and I think I fell in love with you... Im interested in Kent, invite me over


----------



## Ashley1990

i have gone through some of ur threads..i remeber that u wrote that u have got rid of social anxieties n will like to share ur experiences with us here..i appreciate ur concern..u r a good person..i guess m right abt ur threads..


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very sweet and friendly person


----------



## BobtheBest

Very rawrsome!


----------



## JenN2791

^I see you must be a basketball fan since you have the NO Hornets logo as your avatar. That's quite awesome since I'm a fan myself, but I root for the Lakers haha. And the state you're from had always been fun to spell (not saying that in such an immature way or anything).


----------



## Rossy

Really nice avatar


----------



## Double Indemnity

I love your screen name AND avatar!


----------



## gusstaf

Amazing avatar pic


----------



## Rossy

Same age as me which the best age


----------



## Lasair

Very nifty avatar


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Work's hard, and has come a long way since I met her first.


----------



## Rossy

I think he's a good guy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gives great compliments on this thread


----------



## cold fission cure

i bet she is sweet. sweet as a sweet anime. sometimes you give a person an inch and they take a mile then they take half your life savings and spread rumors about you. the girl above is miles above that. she is from california so she is free thinking. some people want to take every nickel for their two cents, and if that isn't enough they'll harvest your organs. the girl above me is nice though. i like that.


----------



## LxHi

You sound extremely nice, the kind of guy that always gives a creative gift. ;p


----------



## dmpj

Really well said ! great commment, and awesome picture


----------



## Ventura

Really cute ava <3


----------



## Leary88

Really cute everything  <3


----------



## falco

Have interesting signature


----------



## Ventura

Lithuania Is a cool place.


----------



## Rossy

A quality SAS member.


----------



## Syndacus

A valued member of SAS, dunno what we do without him or if he ever disappears.


----------



## Lasair

funny avatar


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Work's hard, and has come a long way since I met her first.


Aw thank you - that made my day!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Your profile page is really creative, fresh, and appealing. Definitely two thumbs up! The positive words/attitude regarding your aspiration of becoming a nurse exudes confidence, tenacity, and dedication  That is simply outstanding and best of luck to you!


----------



## estse

very smart, and really intelligent compared to other human beings.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really cool!


----------



## estse

is mondo fab and cute as buttons!


----------



## Ventura

Funniest SAS'er <3


----------



## Lasair

Has some pretty neat profile pictures on your page - really cool!


----------



## wildcherry876

You seem like a very positive person and that is a very good quality to have


----------



## Rossy

Really good looking girl.


----------



## Ventura

Cool avatar, nice bedroom pic he took, sexy twin beds :b


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is not afraid to stand her ground. She makes a great friend.


----------



## prow

Swimming pool background. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Interesting avatar


----------



## gusstaf

Awesome quotes in signature


----------



## matty

Graceful like her avatar .


----------



## northstar1991

Is good looking and has a nice avatar.


----------



## matty

Has a can do attitude 
and thank you


----------



## silentcliche

He's a gentleman and a scholar and now amply versed in sport of hockey.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Loves puppies! (At least I'm assuming you love puppies based on your avatar.) Nothing is better than a man who shamelessly plays and cuddles with puppies. And I agree with northstar that you're pretty easy on the eyes too.  <===== Looks like I was a little late replying to Matty, but I see no reason to take my compliment down. Looks like he got the rare twofer.

@silentcliche: Loves Shawshank Redemption as much as I do! My god what an epic movie! Apparently is also quicker to post a reply than I am. :b


----------



## josh23

Psychology and playing the piano are two of my favourite things too  I love your username, also!


----------



## prow

Cat cat kitty something cat related yes above. Kitty.


----------



## Rossy

Makes good posts.


----------



## fallen18

^is from a awesome place. Scotland is so pretty


----------



## prow

Appreciates my great and beautiful country. There is a compliment in there somewhere.


----------



## fallen18

^ has a unique avatar and is also from a awesome place


----------



## prow

"moemoe" is an adorable kitty name. Kitty owners are generally compassionate so therefore I assume you are too.


----------



## Ventura

Has cute kitty images saved on her computer


----------



## Rossy

Some of her posts make me laugh.


----------



## Gordom

Takes time to compliment others with a unique statement.


----------



## Ventura

Some of his posts make me lol, a regular user and really friendly.


----------



## fallen18

^Seems like she's a really nice person  and nice sig. It made me laugh


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ The fact that you are willing to listen to anyone speaks volumes to the type of person you are


----------



## prow

In your picture there appears to be a ghost in the background wearing your shoes and judging you. But he is wrong! As for the little I know about you you seem nice.


----------



## FreshPerspective

You have a wonderful, deep mind. And good taste in art!


----------



## fallen18

You have a different perspective on things which is good


----------



## Rossy

Nice avatar and great sig.


----------



## tutliputli

Friendly, hilarious and a great member of SAS.


----------



## JenN2791

oh.my.god. YOU have a BUNNY for an avatar^ I.... love you forever. I love bunnies and I love how you have one as your avatar *squeals*


----------



## Rossy

She is very pretty.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I'm assuming your name is Jen, which is a lovely name for a girl imo. Your social anxiety synopsis accentuates my dilemma in life to a t. I take comfort in knowing that I'm not alone here. You also have a pretty face 

Sry Rossy. You make me laugh. You have a gift for making people laugh and I liketh the avatar!


----------



## Rossy

Good at reading people.


----------



## matty

Is the man, has all of SAS trying to get a piece of the action. Lost a ton of weight and ever so humble. Ruler of Shetland


----------



## Ventura

Very cute avatar, nice posting, and cool to talk to


----------



## Rossy

Very crush-able.


----------



## estse

posts a lot of compliments.


----------



## prow

Has been here for a record number of years!


----------



## fallen18

^Taking a lucky guess here and assuming likes kitty's :3 so you must be a kind person


----------



## Attica! Attica!

^You read a lot. That's a very big compliment in my world


----------



## Rossy

Love the user name.


----------



## fallen18

^Has really cute puppys! >.<


----------



## Ventura

17 is a good age <3

You seem to be a very positive person


----------



## fallen18

^Seems like a sweet person that give others great advice


----------



## josh23

From the half of your face I can see...you're very pretty. I also love your sig quotes. And also...OMG you're from somewhere. I never thought i'd meet someone from there, but here we go. How do you find it?


----------



## Rossy

I think he is a good guy.


----------



## Secretaz

^He is very cute.


----------



## fallen18

^Your gorgeous!


----------



## Rossy

Great girl and Sas member


----------



## srschirm

is too cool to be depressed.


----------



## BobtheBest

Stays in shape by pumping iron


----------



## srschirm

That's right! BobtheSaint is a fellow Southerner and is good at interaction!


----------



## JenN2791

Judging from your pic in the avatar, you look like a pretty cool + awesome person


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ Is a fellow Purp n Gold Fan!


----------



## srschirm

JenN2791 said:


> Judging from your pic in the avatar, you look like a pretty cool + awesome person


You would be correct! 

You look approachable and you're obviously kind. :yes


----------



## estse

Very good looking and pleasant on the forums that these are.


----------



## Rossy

Always giving good compliments


----------



## srschirm

Mercurochrome said:


> Very good looking and pleasant on the forums that these are.


Thanks! Has wisdom that comes with experience on this forum.


----------



## fallen18

^Your from down south so you must be kind.  Also the fact that your willing to accept email messages, etc. must mean your a pretty open hearted guy. Which is great.


----------



## Rossy

She has lovey photos of herself on her profile.


----------



## estse

is quite sane, as in I'm jealous of that a lot. Call me a jealot, but he is quite the opposite of insane.

Also, seems to be a nice guy around here to have with the positive. I'm positive that I'm positively inspired by positivity when it's on display like this.


----------



## srschirm

fallen18 said:


> ^Your from down south so you must be kind.  Also the fact that your willing to accept email messages, etc. must mean your a pretty open hearted guy. Which is great.


:yes True on all accounts.

You are a very good observer.


----------



## Gordom

srschirm is a great combination of witty and helpful.


----------



## Ventura

Gordom, been here sense 2009, only 16 posts :eek , welcome back to the boards :yay

Hope to get to know you around here


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Lol cute avatar ^.^


----------



## nikki1995

kool picture and im 16 to


----------



## Syndacus

is really nice on sas chat.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

nikki1995:1059672882 said:


> kool picture and im 16 to


I'm not 16 though... I'm 20 :/


----------



## Rossy

Yet another good looking SAS member.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

a womanizer in the forum. every time some girl is in distress in her post as iam scrolling down iam just waiting for a rossy post with the emoticon thats putting its arms around the other sad emoticon. finally got to see what he looks like today. nice looking guy.


----------



## Gordom

I love the creativity of Dr. Scratch's profile information!


----------



## fallen18

^Has a pretty awesome name and seems like a nice guy


----------



## staringatthesky

Has some awesome quotes


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Amelia is a beautiful name. Also, a gamer?? Get out of town!! That's wicked.


----------



## Sleeper92

Onomatopoeia you are my hero!when i grow up i wanna be just like you !


----------



## JenN2791

You're so gorgeous! I don't know how but, your facial structure and all reminds me that of an actress. Like you could definitely play a great role in a drama film. This is so random I know but that's my immediate thoughts haha


----------



## Kaylee23

pretty avatar


----------



## Rossy

Nice name.


----------



## Rossy

She has very good eyesight:teeth


----------



## estse

good guy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

His 'marry me long distance?' thread gave me quite the laugh this morning. Time and time again, I have guffawed at his posts on SAS. A naturally funny person with a fluid ability to write. His previous 'compliment the person above you' post made my day!


----------



## prow

A fox made from paper. What more can I say!


----------



## estse

Sweet gal.


----------



## Gordom

Avatar that shows "I stand up for what I believe in."


----------



## fallen18

making more posts lately yay Gordom!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A kind-hearted gal with a great list of quality hobbies. Excellent compilation of quotes too!


----------



## ratbag

A nice, intelligent, handsome guy from NS. 
It's been a while since I gave a compliment on here.


----------



## JenN2791

Love the little doggy in your avatar! I have an incredibly soft spot for cute wittle doggies  It's awesome as well that you enjoy hiking as a hobby. I love nature myself and exploring things outdoors.


----------



## matty

Has quite the reputation, and comes highly recommended by her username.


----------



## noyadefleur

Very cute avatar, and I see you're a fellow Canadian, so that's always a plus.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your icon


----------



## northstar1991

Is very nice and good to talk 2.


----------



## BobtheBest

My bestest friend on here!


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks, you have a nice avatar too


----------



## F1X3R

You were a good sport when your saints beat my lions. That is a sweet avatar too.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ This man is a fan of the wire


----------



## JenN2791

^Love how you're a Lakers fan


----------



## Rossy

Really friendly girl.


----------



## InMyDreams55

^^I like his avatar...funny!


----------



## prow

You're an alien on top of the world.


----------



## Gordom

Prow- Your avatar suggests you have an appreciation for abstraction, while your posts are also very concise.


----------



## northstar1991

Really cool avatar!


----------



## Lasair

Such a pretty smile and sounds like a really nice person


----------



## JenN2791

I love your wonderful posts/threads here @ SAS^ You seem like such a sweet, good-hearted person


----------



## fallen18

If that's you in your avatar your gorgeous!  also photography is something really cool to be into. congratulations on being a awesomely nice person :yay


----------



## Rossy

She is a nice and friendly girl.


----------



## That guy over there

I Love your dogs. I wish I had a dog! :b


----------



## noyadefleur

I like your avatar.. and your signature.


----------



## prow

You rhyme which makes me happy.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like your icon


----------



## Akili

"formspring at me, bro"


----------



## Gordom

Akili- I like how your avatar looks like a moose...or a tree...or both!


----------



## prow

Hides the fact that he's 30 rather well.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Presumably practices mindfulness meditation, which is awesome!


----------



## JenN2791

papaSmurf: I love your avatar. Quite amusing lol. Also cool to see that photography is one of your hobbies as well


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes basketball


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very nice and caring person


----------



## Rossy

Great avatar and makes good compliments.


----------



## user12345

Rossy said:


> Great avatar and makes good compliments.


You have great willpower and a fantastic personality.


----------



## Shredder

anyone into music, guitars, dogs and writing is pretty cool in my books


----------



## estse

An aspiring guitarist is an inspiring god!


----------



## Rossy

Significant poster.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is friendly :]


----------



## fallen18

Has a really cute avatar love tinker bell <3


----------



## Luka92

Seems like a nice person.


----------



## Rossy

Great sig.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is very nice and loves dogs!


----------



## Rossy

You need to be fast when I am around

Lost a ton of weight which is good.


----------



## Rossy

Makes awesome cakes


----------



## estse

Is a good age.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Witty and intelligent.


----------



## estse

is quite lovely and has great legs.


----------



## anonymid

Merc is a totally radical dude.


----------



## fallen18

Your #1 man


----------



## Rossy

Good sense of humour.


----------



## fallen18

Is really pretty


----------



## Dying note

^ We have similar hobbies and you have a cool taste in music


----------



## noyadefleur

^Your art is wonderful!


----------



## cjamja

Has a pretty avatar picture!


----------



## fallen18

Aw I like your avatar those flowers are pretty! And I'm assuming if your from England you have a awesome accent


----------



## Gordom

Fallen18- Takes time to pay attention to details about others so that compliments are personalized.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a great guy!


----------



## estse

Always impresses me.


----------



## northstar1991

Mercurochrome said:


> Always impresses me.


Thanks!  How so?


----------



## estse

northstar1991 said:


> Thanks! How so?


Where's my ****ing compliment?? ;p

Oh, you impress me by having an impervious belief system and opinions where it matters. I, myself, flounder when confronted by opposing words. That all said, I'm not going to pretend I know much about you.


----------



## northstar1991

Mercurochrome said:


> Where's my ****ing compliment?? ;p
> 
> Oh, you impress me by having an impervious belief system and opinions where it matters. I, myself, flounder when confronted by opposing words. That all said, I'm not going to pretend I know much about you.


Oops sorry I forgot! haha I really like your icon.


----------



## brandini734

I really like your avatar, it really reminds me of power in a feminine way and it influences me.


----------



## matty

Nice avatar Brandon, Also like that you are looking to overcome SA, that is a good outlook, and a step by step is a good approach. Break it down and tackle the problem in stages.


----------



## It Happens

You have a good taste in music, and I like your avatar.. I like that book.

Edit:... Crap. Okay, Matty, you're a cool guy


----------



## matty

Haha, stole your man, fellow BCer, HOT avatar.


----------



## It Happens

> Haha, stole your man, fellow BCer, HOT avatar.


For whatever reason this cheered me up, thanks mate!


----------



## papaSmurf

^Looks to be a talented 3d modeler, if the work in his profile is any indication.


----------



## matty

I admire papsmurf, I get the impression that you are a free spirit and very easy going. I wish I could take part of that.


----------



## Rossy

Nice guy.


----------



## mrbrightside84

i looked at your profile and you seem very popular


----------



## fallen18

Your username is cute  it's also an amazing song!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your favorite color is purple... So is mine!  plus you have a fat cat which I've always wanted which makes you the awesomest


----------



## user12345

You're really pretty


----------



## Rossy

Has alot to say.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Everybody enjoys talking with you


----------



## Rossy

Looks great in her avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Has awesome motivation and willpower


----------



## saffant

You like Hollywood Undead, which makes you cool.


----------



## Rossy

Lives in Canada which is one place I'd like to go some day.


----------



## matty

Weight loss champion, epic distance walker, Crusher of SAS. Did I leave anything out?


----------



## tutliputli

Seems like a very nice chap and is a positive presence on the forum.


----------



## Rossy

Looks good in any outfit.


----------



## Joe

Taught me that Shetland is above the scottish mainland.


----------



## It Happens

I like your avatar. It was informative


----------



## Gordom

It happens- I see you have Orwell's book "1984" listed in your profile, which indicates you have an interest in the future of humanity.


----------



## prow

You seem thoughtful and intelligent. A deep thinker.


----------



## fallen18

You seem like a funny and animated person which is good  your also very nice


----------



## Rossy

Pretty young lady.


----------



## fallen18

Has a awesome turban  and is from a super awesome place that everyone wants to go!


----------



## Rossy

Very nice legs.


----------



## It Happens

You're very pretty


----------



## fallen18

Is super pretty and nice


----------



## prow

Smart and lovely.


----------



## Gordom

You're very welcoming and your purrring status makes me smile.


----------



## River In The Mountain

cute dawg. i want.


----------



## It Happens

You have a great taste in movies and books.



> "Being hugged by an overly outgoing and ridiculously confident stranger dressed as a shark."


I can see how that would be problematic 

Also, your background image.. Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## LxHi

It Happens said:


> You have a great taste in movies and books.
> 
> I can see how that would be problematic
> 
> Also, your background image.. Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


Seems very intuitive in complimenting other people. Where was this guy my whole childhood. xD


----------



## prow

Takes a very funky, artistic looking picture.


----------



## VaeVictis

Has an intelligent appreciation of meditation.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

she's got an interesting status


----------



## fallen18

Lol i love the avatar


----------



## gusstaf

listens to Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## Leary88

Has beautyfeeelllll kitties <3


----------



## Ventura

Is really cute and adorable :mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Is faster than me at hitting the reply button!


----------



## Leary88

Takes her time and uses ample consideration before frivolously hitting the reply button. A CRITICAL THINKER! D:


----------



## Leary88

Ventura said:


> Is really cute and adorable :mushy


I'm breaking the rules by complimenting the person above the person above me, but is very funny, beautiful and talented. Also doesn't wear pants <3 :mushy


----------



## Dying note

^You seem to have a funny personality and look like a very sweet person


----------



## It Happens

I already said you're a good artist (which you are), but I particularly like your avatar.

And your name.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great name


----------



## motherof3

nice hair


----------



## Ventura

a lovely mother of 3


----------



## Rossy

Great SAS member.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Popular with the SAS ladies.


----------



## srschirm

Sweet, and a long-time member.


----------



## JenN2791

srschirm said:


> Sweet, and a long-time member.


I've come across a couple of ur posts throughout the past few days, and I must say I enjoy reading what you have to say about things  And you're indeed a cool person


----------



## Rossy

Pretty girl.


----------



## Ventura

Funny guy.


----------



## Rossy

She makes intresting posts.


----------



## arnie

Awesome Avatar


----------



## Gordom

Arnie- Seems like a very friendly and positive person.


----------



## fallen18

Gives really nice compliments and seems like a nice guy who has a really cute avatar


----------



## Gordom

Fallen18-
Her profile focuses on how she wants to help people.


----------



## fallen18

You like Billy Joel (who doesn't like Benny and the jets) and allot of other good singers you have great Taste in music


----------



## Rossy

She has lovely hair which suits her really well.


----------



## fallen18

Haha nice try ;P my hair is a frizz ball. But rossy is a really friendly guy who makes others feel better when there down. Awesome personality and deserves to be happy


----------



## Rossy

Great sarcasim.


----------



## fallen18

^I wasn't being sarcastic just telling it as it is.


----------



## Rossy

I was being sarcastic.

She has a nice avatar.


----------



## matty

is sarcastic.


----------



## fallen18

I like your avatar it's really cute! Also I like your sig it's interesting. You seem like your a nice guy  who likes motorcycles which is cool.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very friendly person!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You speak your mind.


----------



## Gordom

Sarafinanicklerbocker seems creative and artistic.


----------



## Ventura

Cute avatar and long time user


----------



## It Happens

Your avatar made me laugh. 

... A lot.

Edit: This is no longer relevant.


----------



## whatevzers

^ I like your avatar  Your sig quote reminds me of The Simpsons


----------



## It Happens

That's a pretty awesome avatar you got there sir.


----------



## whatevzers

Thank you lol. Its a little creepy though, and it might throw people off lol. I like yours too


----------



## northstar1991

I love ur sig!


----------



## whatevzers

Thank you!  I love your avatar. Its iconic and very inspiring


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute, and good to talk to.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cool to talk to [:


----------



## Ventura

Is very pretty lady <3


----------



## It Happens

I'd comment on your avatar, but you change is too often ಠ_ಠ 

You're a very nice person


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice and funny guy


----------



## Rossy

Nice personality.


----------



## fallen18

Also has a nice personality and is very witty


----------



## Rossy

Good observision skills.


----------



## prow

An actor.


----------



## fallen18

An awesome person!


----------



## Rossy

Good to have a little fun with.


----------



## prow

Helps us get to page 1000.


----------



## fallen18

Really nice person who is great to talk to


----------



## Rossy

Nice girl.


----------



## It Happens

You like dinosaurs... I like dinosaurs...

...You like dinosaurs right? Everyone likes dinosaurs. Also you have a drawing involving dinosaurs. Anyone who likes dinosaurs is awesome.

*Edit:* ಠ_ಠ Okay then... ಠ_ಠ

You're awesome. I can only assume your voice is too. What with you're location.


----------



## prow

I keep thinking you're a girl so that's some mean feat.


----------



## It Happens

Haha.. Thanks, I think 



I like your avatar, for it is colourful.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

^ Cool avatar


----------



## prow

You are a fan of my country so you have EXQUISITE taste.


----------



## Ventura

Nice avatar and lovely username


----------



## Neutrino

Great singer!


----------



## gusstaf

fellow dog lover


----------



## It Happens

I have deduced that you are a dog lover too... Dogs are awesome.


----------



## user12345

It Happens said:


> I have deduced that you are a dog lover too... Dogs are awesome.


Status = comfortably numb = amazing song = amazing music taste = amazing person. Simple, really!


----------



## Fruitcake

From your posts that I've noticed, you seem very tactful, thoughtful and sweet. ^^


----------



## Lasair

You make me crave my grannys fruit cake and tea.....oh its so lovely


----------



## Rossy

Nice jimmy jams.


----------



## Lasair

Sweet enough to keep complementing people


----------



## AnnaM

your avatar made me smile


----------



## fallen18

Really pretty and amazing at nails


----------



## MetalRacer

That's a colorful little sig you got there.


----------



## josh23

You play the drums! And some guitar. That's cool.


----------



## fallen18

If your name is Josh that's a really cute name for a guy and since your from australlia your accent is probabally awesome!


----------



## Rossy

Has a 8.25 rated avatar


----------



## fallen18

Aw man it didn't up a point today? X( but has a 8.26 rated avatar


----------



## Rossy

Too nice to hate herself.


----------



## staringatthesky

Has awesome dogs! I like labs lol


----------



## Rossy

Fellow dog lover


----------



## noyadefleur

Always able to find the good qualities in a person.


----------



## fallen18

Likes dancing and has a Interesting sig


----------



## Rossy

Looks really nice in her newest photos.


----------



## fallen18

Looks pretty spiffy in his pictures


----------



## Rossy

She has taught me a new word


----------



## fallen18

Is Expanding his vocabulary


----------



## prow

A good hearted person with a kind soul.


----------



## Rossy

Cool avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Is very generous for giving lots of compliments


----------



## Rossy

Really good sig's.


----------



## fallen18

Also has a interesting sig...it keeps you guessing


----------



## Lmatic3030

has some great drawings


----------



## fallen18

Likes the movie forrest gump  seems like a nice guy.


----------



## fallen18

seems pretty thoughtful and has really great taste in art


----------



## Rossy

She keeps complimenting me so I think she might have a crush on me:yes :lol


----------



## northstar1991

Always gives great complimets!


----------



## fallen18

Rossy said:


> She keeps complimenting me so I think she might have a crush on me:yes :lol


Only in your dreams rossy 

And northstar1991 I like your avatar it's pretty awesome. Women have the power to do anything.


----------



## Rossy

Aww :-(


----------



## fallen18

Pfthah I'm sorry the only man in my life is Edward Cullen. ;P


----------



## Rossy

Hmm lol
Good sense of humour.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You like to compliment alot lol nice


----------



## Lasair

Very pretty lady


----------



## It Happens

You gave me my first message on my profile, which makes you nice. You're a nice person.

Also good taste in music.


----------



## fallen18

Your into 3d modeling/animation which is really cool. I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## Princess143

I like people who are down to earth like you


----------



## prow

You don't look old enough to be a Mommy!


----------



## Princess143

You seem very intelligent, I like your posts,


----------



## fallen18

Is into some pretty good movies (love lord of the rings) and also has a cool username


----------



## prow

I like your username.


----------



## Princess143

The picture you chose is pretty and euphoric..


----------



## JenN2791

Princess143 said:


> The picture you chose is pretty and euphoric..


You look gorgeous


----------



## Buerhle

You look gorgeous. Is that you?


----------



## Gordom

Whir is an upbeat user name.


----------



## northstar1991

I like ur icon. I'm a dog lover!


----------



## Gordom

Thanks, northstar1991- The dog is a Great Pyrenees (sadly not mine).

I like your motivational avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Your into traveling and sight seeing which is pretty interesting.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has good taste in music and a nice profile page.


----------



## user12345

You have a great signature and you read a lot!


----------



## Rossy

Gives good advice.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Good compliment giver


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty woman.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A friendly, artistically talented girl who has a good sense of humour and a warm and welcoming user page 

Rossy:
Will give you a sense of elation with his complimentary nature in this thread.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a very friendly guy who gives nice compliments to others also has a very interesting avatar.


----------



## Tibble

I like you avatar of the sad angel. And your cat's name is Moemoe I love it <3 <3.


----------



## fallen18

Lol thanks! but you seem like a nice person who likes cats which is great. Interesting sig also.


----------



## squidd

from your posts you come across as very mature, compassionate and intelligent for your age.


----------



## northstar1991

^ I like your hair!


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## fallen18

Is a really nice and caring guy who gives allot of great compliments to people.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is a fellow ex-trackie! In my experience, most people in the track/XC community are super nice and extremely hard working. Your avatar is also really beautiful in a sad/helpless sort of way.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Fellow shy musician :high5


----------



## Rossy

Fantastic username.


----------



## fallen18

Is really pretty (I wish I had eyes like yours >.<) and is a hardcore soccer fan lol


----------



## Princess143

Lives in my dream land and has a pretty profile picture


----------



## Princess143

ooops giggles posted for the wrong post lol


----------



## Princess143

Fallen you seem very sweet and give very kind compliments, and you seem honest, i like that about you <3


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Can laugh at her mistakes and not take herself too seriously. (See post #5076) I don't know you very well, but you sound very quirky and sweet. You also look very pretty in your avatar.


----------



## kosherpiggy

your username is funny


----------



## fallen18

Secretly pretentious seems like a really sweet person who really puts thought into her compliments  I also love your avatar (I love those little people <3) lol I attempted to draw one. Annd you like girl interrupted! You are officially amazing.


----------



## Rossy

So cute it hurts.


----------



## fallen18

Whoops sorry wrong post but kosherpiggy seems like a very nice person and I really wish I had your job! Lol

Omg I'm ruining this forum >.< but rossy is a very nice and kind hearted person.


----------



## valersae

Probably is a great person who loves to complement people!

And I'm loving your quotes. May I borrow some?


----------



## fallen18

Lol feel free too if you would like. it's not like I own them ;P but seems like a nice girl who is new to the forum. Welcome to the forum btw! :yay


----------



## prow

Lovely inside and out with good taste in music and films!


----------



## fallen18

Lol also has a good taste in films and music (girls just want to have fun) And she is also a very strong person!


----------



## It Happens

You have excellent naming skills, moemoe? awesome. 

And even if you wern't responsible for that, anyone with a cat named moemoe is pretty cool.


----------



## fallen18

Lol i named him so thank you! But I like your name Jesse it's a cool name and also a good song :b


----------



## Rossy

Really smart and mature for 17 years old and thats a good thing


----------



## arnie

seems like a really friendly and upbeat person


----------



## BobtheBest

Is also into doing physical activity, awesome


----------



## Syndacus

An uplifting poster.


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar made me giggle and you seem like a very direct person who has a good sense of humor


----------



## prow

Always there for you.


----------



## Rossy

Reading her posts always makes me smile


----------



## estse

Rossy is a great poster.


----------



## prow

Believes that people are made of paper. Great guy.


----------



## fallen18

Just a overall great person!


----------



## prow

A wise and mature girl.


----------



## Rossy

Woman of mystery.


----------



## prow

A Scottish man through and through.


----------



## fallen18

Is from a awesome place I wish I could live where you live! >.< and is a fabulous artist.


Btw I really don't understand why your calling me mature. :b I'm so not.


----------



## prow

Has some cool drawings on her profile.


----------



## estse

A neat poster of a girl.


----------



## Rossy

Intresting person.


----------



## prow

I like that you give little away about yourself.

Rossy - added a y to the end of his name to come up with a username. Ingenious.

EDIT! FINALLY! What the heck? Why didn't it save this: was meant for Mercurochrome. Gah!


----------



## fallen18

Lol has great sense of humor x)


----------



## estse

goes above18 and beyond19 to make those of the SA feel welcome online. (God is 7.)


----------



## Rossy

Sorry prow.


----------



## prow

Rossy said:


> Sorry prow.


Whut fur? OH... I get et.


----------



## Rossy

For messing up your compliments


----------



## estse

Great revivalist. :/


----------



## prow

Rossy said:


> For messing up your compliments


That's OK. Mercurochrome is the real winnar here.


----------



## Rossy

Very understanding and great sense of humour.


----------



## Princess143

Has lovely eyes...


----------



## Elona

What a smile!


----------



## Farideh

Pretty blonde hair.


----------



## Rossy

Hot stuff


----------



## BobtheBest

Funny and popular on SAS, and is also good at complimenting


----------



## Rossy

Always replies to PM's


----------



## It Happens

You're such a ladies' man


----------



## fallen18

Your a fan of rock which is cool and you also have a good sense of humor.


----------



## gusstaf

that RAWR dinosaur picture is unbelievably cute


----------



## ChrissyQ

She's beautiful and she plays piano.


----------



## It Happens

Vancouver people are cool. You're cool.


----------



## EmptyRoom

@ChrissyQ Has very inspiring quotes in her signature, thus makes her have a good eye for great words.
Also her avatar depicts for me what social anxiety is, a scared child.


----------



## fallen18

It Happens said:


> Vancouver people are cool. You're cool.


Your birthday is a day after the 4th of July which is pretty awesome.

And EmptyRoom seems like a nice person with a awesome name and cool avatar it's a little sad but its interesting.


----------



## prow

Super quick at replying to PM's.


----------



## prow

"Rae" - aww, you have a pretty name.


----------



## Gordom

You seem like a person who would make sure everybody's included and feels welcome at an event.


----------



## fallen18

Gives very nice compliments to others and is a dog lover so your probably nice


----------



## prow

Gordom said:


> You seem like a person who would make sure everybody's included and feels welcome at an event.


 Thanks, Gordom.

fallen18: you don't drink or smoke which is awesome.


----------



## River In The Mountain

liking the avatar


----------



## It Happens

You're a damn good artist. And a damn good river.


----------



## Gordom

Your hobbies show you are a creative person.


----------



## Mia Q

+10 for your awesome (Enya)/diverse taste in music


----------



## It Happens

Mia is a pretty cool name


----------



## squidd

has good taste in books


----------



## motherof3

has an interesting avatar


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love your avatar!


----------



## motherof3

you are very pretty, in fact you're wicked lovely


----------



## northstar1991

^ Has good taste in music.


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## srschirm

Posting machine.


----------



## Rossy

Popular and good SAS member.


----------



## Princess143

You give many brilliant compliments, and seem quite popular yourself...


----------



## fallen18

Also pretty and seems nice.


----------



## Rossy

Bright and upcoming member.


----------



## fallen18

Highly intelligent knows the word spiffy and is a very caring guy who likes to compliment others


----------



## Rossy

I really think she is a lovely girl,she would make an ideal GF.


----------



## fallen18

Lol i certainly don't think so but thanks  and is a silly person for thinking nobody cares.


----------



## Rossy

Very modest.


----------



## fallen18

Very generous :b


----------



## JesseKS

Seems nice and she's a Harry Potter fan. :]


----------



## Rossy

Has big weight loss plans,hope he does well.


----------



## JesseKS

Seems like a really friendly and confident guy. Definitely brings a positive effect to most threads he posts in.


----------



## srschirm

Avatar reminds me of The Clashs' "Rock the Casbah" video. (Rossy)


----------



## BobtheBest

Seems really smart by being an advice-giver


----------



## LxHi

BobtheSaint said:


> Seems really smart by being an advice-giver


Is only 21, and a saint. This man makes history.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is cute :]


----------



## cjamja

Has some great (and colourful!) quotes in her signature


----------



## LxHi

cjamja said:


> Has some great (and colourful!) quotes in her signature


She's quite the artist, and fancies cake. ^^


----------



## Rossy

Brings some light to the forum.


----------



## fallen18

You seem like a strong and competitive girl both really good qualities to have


----------



## It Happens

I like your signature


----------



## Gordom

It Happens- You seem very witty.


----------



## prow

I really like your taste in books. Very similar to my own. And I don't know many (if any) people like that!


----------



## Lasair

I love the quote you have under the music section


----------



## fallen18

I like your avatar it's pretty cheery and It reminds me of the spring time lol


----------



## prow

Janniffy said:


> I love the quote you have under the music section


Haha. Thank you! Shall I dare to elude as to where it came from? 

I like the black and white theme you have going on through your profile. 

EDITED: fallen, you read a lot of books which I find inspiring and admirable.


----------



## Rossy

Nice positive lady


----------



## Lasair

prow said:


> Haha. Thank you! Shall I dare to elude as to where it came from?


Yes!


----------



## prow

Janniffy said:


> Yes!


*perches spectacles upon end of nose* I recieved said quote via watching this video on YouTube:






It is hilarious so please view. Professor Green FTW. That is all.

*cries* How the heck do I do this embedding sh**? Someone HELP! I'm no good with technology. *sits in the corner*

ARGH. I even just tried the share button on YouTube doing it TWO different ways and nothing!!! This is not a happy bunny right here.

I just... like... WHAT! I'm speechless.

To hell with it! Just copy and paste this link: 





GAH!!!

FINAL EDIT: It worked.  At last I can rest easy...


----------



## prow

Rossy: an important part of this forum.


----------



## Gordom

Prow: Has an appreciation for dry and slapstick humor.


----------



## prow

Oh my gosh- you like Katy Perry too! Your music tastes get better and better.


----------



## Gordom

Thanks! And see... you _are_ technologically savvy *and *persistent and good humored till you get it figured out (I once panicked because my monitor wouldn't work- only to find that plugging it in helps).


----------



## anonbearssoul

when I hug Gordom, he is so warm :squeeze


----------



## Gordom

People who hug dogs are warm, caring people. 



anonbearssoul said:


> when I hug Gordom, he is so warm :squeeze


----------



## estse

is a very good new addition to this wonderful forum.


----------



## northstar1991

Is very funny and I love the avatar!


----------



## Gordom

Your profile shows you are socially conscious and you don't like when people are discriminated against, which is good.


----------



## Princess143

I love your avatar, so beautiful...


----------



## BobtheBest

She's a winner at sports


----------



## AnnaM

i like your smile


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

_*Very* _pretty, dare I say hot? sure, hot too


----------



## It Happens

You've got a good user name, and an excellent taste in women.

...I'm so damn creepy.


----------



## fallen18

You sir are not a creep you seems like a pretty nice guy and I really like your avatar its looking pretty fresh I must say.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have great music taste


----------



## fallen18

I love your username it's really cute and great sig those quotes are inspiring.


----------



## cjamja

You like Your Guardian Angel by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus!


----------



## Sourdog

You have a cute avatar pic and your taste in music is quite awesome!


----------



## LxHi

Sourdog said:


> You have a cute avatar pic and your taste in music is quite awesome!


This guy can probably neutralize me in a fight, then draw a picture of goku on my face while his cat kneads it's paws into my unconscious body then take a picture of it. But won't upload it cuz he's a nice guy. ;]


----------



## Rossy

Not seen much of him but he seems to be a nice guy.


----------



## MsDaisy

Rossy is charmer. Very handsome and smart as a whip.


----------



## Rossy

MsDaisy is a fine woman,I really enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## AnnaM

a very nice person.. always has something nice to say about everyone =)


----------



## Rossy

Naturaly beautiful.


----------



## srschirm

Has a sweet cell phone.


----------



## Dissonance

He keeps a number of pictures of himself as he changes.


----------



## prow

You haven't been here for long but you've already managed to make many friends.


----------



## Sabriella

Seems very friendly and gives thoughtful compliments.


----------



## Rossy

Looks great.


----------



## brycek34520

Sabriella said:


> Seems very friendly and gives thoughtful compliments.


^member of the vegan group :clapbig ups. which makes you very intelligent


----------



## CWe

I love your blankess


----------



## fallen18

Curren is a pretty cool name


----------



## It Happens

You said I'm not a creep, which nice, because I totally sounded like one


----------



## fallen18

Lol x) your not a creep at all and you seem like a very nice guy :b


----------



## Rossy

She has a really nice grey hat that suits her well.


----------



## It Happens

Nice dogs, looks just like mine 

...I guess that was a compliment for your dogs more than you, but whatever.


----------



## prow

Fellow animal lover.


----------



## fallen18

You do meditation which is a really good and calming thing to do


----------



## ImaDinosaur

You care enough to compliment a random stranger over the internet. That's a pretty amazing quality any way you look at it


----------



## It Happens

You're a dinosaur... and my god, does that ever impress me. 

Dinosaurs are awesome. You, being a dinosaur, are also awesome.


----------



## fallen18

Likes dinosaurs that's pretty awesome


----------



## Gordom

I may not have heard of the Vitamin String Quartet if I hadn't seen it listed as one of your favorites on your profile. I love their rendition of "I'm yours", so thanks!


----------



## gusstaf

You are awesome for getting into Vitamin String Quartet! 

(I like their version of "Like a Prayer" better than Madonna's!)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You went scuba diving, which looks like a whole lot of awesome! :b


----------



## It Happens

Your profile made me laugh. Bacon is an important part of any healthy relationship.


----------



## Rossy

Really nice eyes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like all your hobbies


----------



## Rossy

Pretty woman.


----------



## northstar1991

Is very funny


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl,we have been talking for awhile now and I wish I could do more to support her.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an inspiring weight loss plan I'm trying to imitate


----------



## arnie

BobtheSaint said:


> Has an inspring weight loss plan I'm trying to imitate


*deleted*

sorry about the rant...


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a pretty nice guy.


----------



## BobtheBest

fallen18 said:


> Seems like a pretty nice guy.


nice looking girl. 



arnie said:


> *deleted*
> 
> sorry about the rant...


What rant?


----------



## fallen18

seems like a nice guy and loving the username BobtheSaint plus your also from Mississippi which is awesome.


----------



## ratbag

Has great taste in music. I think it's awesome that you play the guitar, too!


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ she has some excellent art


----------



## arnie

^ has a nice sense of style.


----------



## fallen18

You like green day


----------



## It Happens

You're a really nice person.


----------



## squidlette

The color of your hair is lovely. Also I love your username because it's VERY similar to my email address. :-D


----------



## It Happens

Nice octopus you got there.


----------



## fallen18

your living 300-1000m deep below in the ocean but your on the computer. you sir are just awesome :b 

Whoops sorry that was for squidlette but any who it happens seems like a really really nice guy with a great sense of humor


----------



## It Happens

> I think it's pretty impressive that your living 300-1000m deep below in the ocean but your on the computer.


It's alright, I am too.

You've got a good taste in music, and you're over all pretty awesome, from what I know anyway.


----------



## fallen18

Lol impressive but apparently your a traveler of both time and space which makes you pretty awesome yourself


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## squidlette

Lives in a beautiful snowy land full of fabulous sweaters, furry ponies, and my favorite breed of dog. :-D


----------



## Gordom

Your avatar is unique in its combination of dainty and rugged.


----------



## fallen18

Lol you seem like a nice person


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You ARE a nice person  funny too


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks  you also are a very nice person. you seem down to earth too which is awesome and your pretty!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

fallen18: She is a pleasant, complimentary girl with lovely long brown hair and a pretty face!

R91: She's a guitarist, which is awesome  Also, her favorite music is 'spot on' in my books. We have common ground in listening preferences.


----------



## Rossy

R91.She is very good at strumming her guitar and has a lovely singing voice.


----------



## fallen18

Rossy! Is a super nice and intelligent young man who likes cars 

And onomatopoeia I like your avatar it's interesting!....it kind of reminds me of Sherlock holmes or something from Alice in wonderland it's cool 

R91 is strong person who is good at guitar which is a awesome and fun thing to do. 

(Sorry at first I was just complimenting rossy than....I realized Onomatopoeia didn't get a compliment and than I posted it but R91 posted before me.I always screw up this forum sorry people's) >.<


----------



## Rossy

She has a great hair cut,really suits her.


----------



## Dissonance

He is a person who seems good and many people know it.


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice guy but I feel like he's a little too hard on himself sometimes when he shouldn't be.


----------



## northstar1991

Gives great compliments!


----------



## LxHi

northstar1991 said:


> Gives great compliments!


I know that you know I lurked your profile. So now you know that I know you're a good looking girl. xD


----------



## squidlette

^Has a fine dancer's neck, if that's them in the avvy.


----------



## LxHi

squidlette said:


> ^Has a fine dancer's neck, if that's them in the avvy.


Thanks =]

I love squid, especially the ones located 300 - 1000 units below the oceans surface. <3


----------



## ratbag

I like your avatar. Can't tell much about you from your profile. You're probably one of those sensible people that doesn't give out personal information on the internet.


----------



## Rossy

Really good at drawing.


----------



## Gordom

Would make a great marketing guru for a cell phone company. Who would forget an image like Rossy's avatar among all the hum drum advertising?


----------



## arnie

Gordom said:


> Would make a great marketing guru for a cell phone company. Who would forget an image like Rossy's avatar among all the hum drum advertising?


Favorite movie is office space!


----------



## Rossy

Hot thighs.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool guy and gives awesome compliments 8)


----------



## Cecile

^ A guy who is looking for a real good girl, instead of just her looks, as I have read. Beautiful.


----------



## prow

At 16, you have your whole life ahead of you. Me? Well, I'm almost 23, it's all over for me.


----------



## AnnikaC

^Regularly compliments others


----------



## prow

You like one of my all time favourite films- Amelie.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

likes one of my all time favorite books. very surprising !


----------



## fallen18

Lol I like your username


----------



## It Happens

You're 17, and you read books because you want to. A lot of people around our age group only seem to read them because they have to in English class... 

I respect that.


----------



## AnnikaC

^Has great taste in music


----------



## northstar1991

^ Has a beautiful name!


----------



## mezzoforte

^ Is pretty


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your awesome because you game and like animes


----------



## northstar1991

^ Has good taste in music


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice and makes newer people feel welcomed on the site.  Also a positive person.


----------



## matty

One hell of a good looking guy with a great smile.


----------



## Neptunus

Thoughtful poster.


----------



## It Happens

I like your name.


----------



## Tibble

You have a cool avatar and you play video games! :boogie


----------



## Gordom

In reading your profile, you seem like a really mellow and empathetic person. Plus you like to take walks (same here).


----------



## fallen18

Gordom!  your a really intelligent guy who gives nice compliments to others and enjoys walking outdoors which is something great to do.


----------



## Gordom

You have a really good attention span the way you've stuck with this thread and you do a really nice job of personalizing each compliment so that it's unique to the person above you.


----------



## Rossy

Don't know much about him but he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## fallen18

Rossy is great at rating avatars! He also is a very nice fellow.


----------



## DAM71392

:duel


----------



## Rossy

Fallen18.Very crushable.


----------



## northstar1991

@ DAM71392- I like your avatar. It's cool!

@Rossy- A really nice guy


----------



## cjamja

I like your avatar it's very encouraging! Plus you're from New York, I've always wanted to go there


----------



## Rossy

Is a dab hand at drawing and baking cakes.


----------



## VaeVictis

Always friendly and encouraging.


----------



## Princess143

It is cool that you like psychology I am taking that course in college, It also seems that you are strong minded to me that is an excellent quality as I give in too easy.


----------



## prow

Quickly makes friends.


----------



## Princess143

You are so good natured and good hearted, I love your sweet energy it is truly beautiful..


----------



## Rossy

Lovely eyes and nice woman.


----------



## Skyliner

Seems to enjoy Fonejacker. :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

^Lists Aladdin as a favorite film and volunteers for a charity! That right there is a potent combination of awesome.


----------



## Rossy

Popular member.


----------



## estse

Popular, but not as much as papaSmurf.

Also, - for the sake of being friendly - has made recent strides in improvement.


----------



## BobtheBest

A long-time, respected member of SAS


----------



## cwt

Saints fan!


----------



## BobtheBest

Yessir. :yes Also a Saints and Hornets fan.


----------



## fallen18

Your into basketball which is really really fun to play


----------



## It Happens

You're pretty, and have cool hobbies


----------



## prow

You're a boy! Teehee.


----------



## Lasair

Love your used name - I feel like pulling a pose every time I say it


----------



## prow

"scratching my arm when it itches" is SUCH a cool hobby. How I envy you.


----------



## prow

You seem to have a thing for apples so I can only assume you get your five-a-day! 

Edit: Hey!?! Where'd you go!?! ...Now I look like a n00b.


----------



## fallen18

Very ecstatic and lively person she has a fun type of personality


----------



## prow

From reading a blog post of yours I'd say you are a very strong person indeed.


----------



## cjamja

Your avatar is really funky cool


----------



## prow

Awesome shoe collection. I'd die to wear the leopard print ones. Also, your name is the second best name in history. Oh yes.


----------



## srschirm

Has one of my fav avatars.


----------



## estse

great advice giver.


----------



## prow

SERIOUS member is SRS. :mum


----------



## srschirm

Mercurochrome said:


> great advice giver.


One of the "rocks" of SAS...know you can depend on him.


----------



## BobtheBest

Credible advice giver and stays in shape


----------



## srschirm

prow said:


> SERIOUS member is SRS. :mum


LOL they're my initials :b


----------



## prow

srschirm said:


> LOL they're my initials :b


Where is my compliment? *tears up like Puss In Boots*


----------



## fallen18

Is a super SpectacularFantasticalMagnificentlyFabulousSuperduperAmazing *huff* person.


----------



## srschirm

prow said:


> Where is my compliment? *tears up like Puss In Boots*


It was nice when you messaged me but then you stopped. :b


----------



## prow

srschirm said:


> It was nice when you messaged me but then you stopped. :b


Remind me what this website is called again?


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> Is a super SpectacularFantasticalMagnificentlyFabulousSuperDuperAmazing *huff* person.


 ...And so are you.


----------



## srschirm

Haha good one...has a lively personality.


----------



## fallen18

Apparently gives good advise


----------



## prow

Unique and not one dimensional.


----------



## estse

very astute and proactive in this thread.


----------



## northstar1991

Is very funny!


----------



## Dissonance

Believes we can do it.


----------



## estse

has a great username


----------



## NoName99

knows the number pi beyond the 3rd decimal


----------



## fallen18

Lives in Portugal. Lucky! And has a really cute avatar


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty young lady.


----------



## fallen18

Really nice young man


----------



## northstar1991

Very friendly young woman


----------



## arnie

Very opinionated young woman.


----------



## huh

Has an I can do it attitude. At least your avatar suggests as much...

Edit: Look what you did now? Ummm...likes the outdoors and stuff. That's pretty cool. Another avatar based assumption :teeth


----------



## fallen18

You like the offspring and therefore are awesome


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a pretty girl


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice guy who apparently really likes the saints.


----------



## It Happens

> SpectacularFantasticalMagnificentlyFabulousSuperDuperAmazing


You have a very large vocabulary that I am envious of.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Yes! You above me. (now you on the prior page) You can do anything you set your mind to. Just believe.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a motivating person!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is an awesome person to know


----------



## Lateralus

Is very attractive and has perfect taste in music!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Handsome.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has amazing eyes and good to talk to!


----------



## It Happens

You seem like a really nice guy.


----------



## Rossy

Has a nice Russian shooter.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gentleman


----------



## fallen18

Just a really awesome person who has great taste in movies and music!


----------



## Rossy

She is fast growing in popularity


----------



## fallen18

Lol coming from the guy who has his own support rossy group okay mr. Popularity


----------



## srschirm

Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## gusstaf

srschirm said:


> Has a good sense of humor.


Listed Walden as a favorite book!


----------



## cjamja

You have a pretty swan in your avatar and you can play the piano which is awesome!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Lovely name


----------



## cjamja

Thankyou! You are very rawrsome  and your from California which is very cool.


----------



## fallen18

Very nice and pretty girl. who's from England? (I love your accents!)


----------



## Insane1

^Most popular on SAS


----------



## DAM71392

:duel


----------



## fallen18

^Seems like a nice guy.......who apparently really loves sword fighting? Lol


----------



## Insane1

DAM71392 said:


> :duel


ok.. xD


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice guy with a interesting sig.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

She is sincere, for example she doesn't lie about her location :b


----------



## cjamja

Your avatar is cute and it makes me giggle


----------



## fallen18

Really nice person  who has awesome cake!?


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a nice person that really loves this thread


----------



## cjamja

Your name is Bob and you are a Saint


----------



## Rossy

Very talented artist.


----------



## fallen18

Has very cute dogs ^_^ and is a nice guy


----------



## ratbag

I always see your name in this thread, so you're obviously very generous with compliments!


----------



## Rossy

Really nice name.


----------



## fallen18

Estelle-Lol well this thread is fun and upbeat. I like your avatar it made me laugh 

Rossy- you live in a really cool place


----------



## cjamja

You are a very nice, pretty girl who shares my love of singing alone!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a very colorful avatar full of beautiful roses


----------



## Rossy

^^Rocks the biker chick look.


----------



## fallen18

You don't smoke which is really good :high5


----------



## Rossy

Complimenting machine,she is wearing me out lol


----------



## cjamja

Doovde!


----------



## fallen18

Lol has a good sense of humor


----------



## estse

compliments strong, well, and hard. the lass outdone ye. i felt quixote.


----------



## ratbag

Your name is fun to say. I'm probably not saying it right, though.


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is......oddly attractive


----------



## It Happens

Nice hat


----------



## fallen18

Why thank you  nice avi


----------



## josh23

You're very pretty, and you look like someone who would be great to hang out with.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

You're pretty easy on the eyes and I bet you have that smexy Australian accent.  You're also a pianist which automatically makes you awesome!


----------



## Rossy

Secretly very pretty.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very popular on this site


----------



## ladyscuttle

What a gorgeous gorgeous girl!


----------



## fallen18

Your very pretty and your from pennsylvania which is one of the best place in the world I love Hershey's chocolate world! :yay


----------



## estse

awesome babe. your cleavage i mean you're clever in all cent$ of the word.

and in the future when whiterabbit posts below me: "Claire, give it some time. You may get a genuine compliment. It does happen 2.7% of the time. Usually it's 'Good poster,' or 'great lay,' but sometimes a really cool person will say something nice about you."


----------



## UgShy

Cool sense of humour. Your profile made me chuckle


----------



## BobtheBest

You're a new SAS member, welcome


----------



## Rossy

Cool guy.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ I laugh every time I see Rossy's avatar. He is a great poster


----------



## Gordom

@Rossy: Car detailing is one of your hobbies. I think it's great that you make a hobby out of what seems like a chore (EDITORIAL NOTE: This was meant for Rossy, but Lmatic3030 beat me to the next compliment).

@ Lmatic3030: You're a quick draw with the compliments and one of your hobbies is chess. I've noticed bright people tend to like chess, and looking at your profile, I can tell you're a bright person.


----------



## gusstaf

Love the dog in your avatar.


----------



## Rossy

Naturaly beautiful.


----------



## Gordom

I like your pictures of Shetland. It seems like an interesting place.


----------



## fallen18

Gordom you have a interesting taste in books


----------



## Lasair

coolest socks


----------



## fallen18

:clap thanks (I'm such a weirdo lol) um but is a nice lady who apparently has been on dates lately  so I'm assuming your a very pretty and friendly person.


----------



## northstar1991

Is good at drawing!


----------



## gusstaf

Always very welcoming to other SAS members.


----------



## BobtheBest

Being in Minnesota, I'd assume you like the Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## gusstaf

BobtheSaint said:


> Being in Minnesota, I'd assume you like the Minnesota Vikings.


Sometimes. It's a love-hate relationship. I think Adrian Peterson is pretty awesome though...

Being that your name is BobtheSaint, I'd assume you like the Saints


----------



## fallen18

is a saint plus you like movies that are comedies so you must have a good sense of humor. 

Gustafsg- your cats are adorable! >.<


----------



## Gordom

I can just sense the warmth when you talk about your cat moemoe in your profile...it's sweet.


----------



## northstar1991

Gives a lot of great compliments!


----------



## Dissonance

technically from the north.


----------



## Sabriella

You like His Dark Materials :clap And you have a very cool username!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have awesome taste in movies


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty and a nice person.


----------



## srschirm

Is from what I assume to be a pretty cool part of the world.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice guy from Cincinnati (which is fun to say)


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl,I like her a lot.


----------



## Starr

A pretty friendly guy who gives nice compliments :3


----------



## GChopsticks125

Has a pretty cool avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice girl who's new to the forum. Welcome to the forum! :yay


----------



## Lasair

Always giving out lovely complements


----------



## Rossy

I bet she has a lovely Irish accent.


----------



## fallen18

Very nice guy who's great to talk to


----------



## Dissonance

apparently very "shy" and pure.


----------



## fallen18

Is a great guy who has a funny sense of humor  he would probably make a good friend.


----------



## Rossy

Has a great dino drawing on her profile.


----------



## trendyfool

Everyone loves rossy! He's quite the ladies' man.


----------



## fallen18

Every time I see your avatar.... I get kind of hungry lol but your avatar is a apple with continents carved into it that takes a mad amount of skills ^_^


----------



## krissymarie

You're avatar is pretty and you have great taste in music ~


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have a pokemon in your avatar!!


----------



## Neutrino

Pretty and likes games =D


----------



## Dissonance

Is from a world I've never heard of.


----------



## Gordom

Likes music with meaning, rather than just cookie cutter stuff, which is great.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music


----------



## Mia Q

I <3 your taste in music, plus you play the guitar. Skillzzz


----------



## It Happens

Haha, nice avatar


----------



## UgShy

BC is awesome and 1984 is a great book


----------



## Jinxx

^ Has a pretty cool job. (saw page)


----------



## BobtheBest

Is happily in love.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Always a joy to talk to


----------



## It Happens

Your name is simple, I like it.


----------



## Jinxx

Your username makes me think of a song that I like.


----------



## motherof3

You photograph well, and I like the fact that you use black and white, nice touch


----------



## Jinxx

^ Your signature is inspirational & the truth.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You like horror films  me too


----------



## josh23

One of the people I respect and admire most around here.


----------



## AnnaM

accepts everyone


----------



## Rossy

Brilliant in every single way:blush


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is Scottish! This is the coolness of cool.


----------



## fallen18

Is really pretty and a amazing artist. I love your sketches!


----------



## srschirm

Is super-sweet.


----------



## fallen18

likes the movie dead poets society has good taste in movies


----------



## northstar1991

I love your sig!


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## It Happens

Really nice guy.


----------



## LxHi

It Happens said:


> Really nice guy.


Travels time and space, remains in the present to compliment people in need on a forum <3


----------



## cjamja

You can skateboard which is awesome


----------



## Rossy

Makes fantastic cookies.


----------



## Luka92

He's the boss.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an interesting taste in music


----------



## estse

excellent usage of this forum.


----------



## Rossy

Makes intresting posts.


----------



## Gordom

You appreciate a pretty sunset and capture it well in your photos.


----------



## fallen18

Gordom is a really nice intelligent guy who's great at giving compliments to others.


----------



## prow

I love your profile colours.


----------



## Rossy

Great sense of humour.


----------



## BobtheBest

Popular guy on SAS.


----------



## fallen18

You sir are just a amazing fellow :yes


----------



## estse

has a great online personality.


----------



## Gordom

Supports the rudiments of free expression.


----------



## dirsad

Has a dog in his avatar and is therefore awesome.


----------



## It Happens

Has a lamb in his avatar and is therefore awesome.

Really, that's my favourite picture of a sheep..


----------



## gaz

Judging by his status he likes Pink Floyd, and thta makes him cool.


----------



## fallen18

Lol judging by your comment you also like Pink floyd which makes you awesome


----------



## Dissonance

A really compassionate person.


----------



## fallen18

A guy with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Neutrino

Seems like a really nice and positive person. I like your posts ^_^


----------



## kanra

I like your sneakiness. XD


----------



## Dissonance

Is shy.


----------



## matty

Love your avatar, is from Cali and has a well detailed about me.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute and athletic


----------



## UgShy

Good looking guy that has some positive posts


----------



## northstar1991

Recently joined the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## huh

You're the coolest person I know.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is from the north, which is where I want to be


----------



## It Happens

Your album is named Behind Blue Eyes, which is a good song.

Oh.. Also, happy birthday


----------



## squidlette

That's a very nice everything you've got there....


----------



## fallen18

Likes the show pushing daisies! And Ned<33 you are awesome! *sigh* :c I wish they continued that series.


----------



## candiedsky

Joined the same time I did, is the same age as me... therefore, is awesome


----------



## josh23

You're a lazy smartass, like me!  You're supposedly a good runner, which is awesome. You also have a lovely smile.


----------



## matty

Reminds me of home. Has awesome hair.


----------



## cjamja

Ahhhh such a cute dog in your avatar <3


----------



## josh23

You play the cello  A very beautiful instrument for sure.


----------



## Gordom

You seem like you'd be a fun loving person to be around but you also have a lot of substance (such as classical music, etc.).


----------



## Lasair

Anyone who like to browse around bookshops is cool in my book


----------



## Gordom

And anyone who volunteers to help people with intellectual disabilities is cool in my book.


----------



## Rossy

Nice guy.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Changed his avatar!?!?  When did this happen, Rossy? I don't know if I would have recognized you if you weren't so well-liked, memorable, and respected on this board. (I mean, hell! You have your own fan club group for crying out loud!)


----------



## Dissonance

apparently a fan girl.


----------



## Rossy

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Changed his avatar!?!?  When did this happen, Rossy? I don't know if I would have recognized you if you weren't so well-liked, memorable, and respected on this board. (I mean, hell! You have your own fan club group for crying out loud!)


I can change it back,I think its confusing some people :yes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

best avatars selections. terry tibbs today huh

you had charlie wong the other day lol

you the one selling wooden ladders? 
talk to me SELL ME SELL ME !!!!
do i look like a f***ing loung singer !!!


----------



## estse

great builder of advice and confidence.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

This guy...


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Has a knack for describing situations and events in a colorfully comical manner. The makings of a gifted satirical writer. Also has a very extensive vocabulary.


----------



## It Happens

Onomatopoeias are my favourite literary device.


----------



## Rossy

Great guy and makes intresting posts.


----------



## Mr Mug

I don't see many of your posts, but to be so popular as to have your own fan group on SAS surely says something about the sort of person you are.


----------



## Gordom

That's some unique humor in your stick figure avatar.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your avatar


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently is a night owl!


----------



## Gordom

Okay- It happened again. I was posting a compliment for the person above me when I was beat to it by Dissonance. So I'm going to cheat a little and compliment both people.

@ RawrJessiRawr- You have two very creative hobbies: poetry and writing. And you seem like someone who would have an appreciation for the arts in general.

@ Dissonance- The book you're reading (The People's History of the Untied States) sounds interesting and one that a socially conscious person would read.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Went that extra length to compliment two people as well as coming off as thoughtful and intuitive. Kudos to that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Great username and nice photography!


----------



## polardude18

^ You like the shins, and you seem like a really cool person.


----------



## Jcgrey

^ has a great first name. (my one of my favorites)


----------



## gusstaf

Jcgrey said:


> ^ has a great first name. (my one of my favorites)


Nice avatar


----------



## Rossy

Great looking girl.


----------



## Gordom

His avatar always looks like it's on a high level mission. Probably phoning people to give them a compliment.


----------



## GChopsticks125

Has a sense of humor.


----------



## Gordom

Empathetic towards others.


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the older, wiser SAS members.


----------



## Gordom

I like your passion for the New Orleans Saints and it's pretty clever how you integrated it into your username and avatar.


----------



## It Happens

Nice hat.


----------



## northstar1991

Gives a lot of good compliments!


----------



## Sabriella

Contributes greatly to the forum and is extremely friendly and approachable.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your username, and you're into Harry Potter!


----------



## Mr Mug

You're funny & I like reading your posts. Only when I see them not stalking


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You're a pretty fly guy, funny too, love your avatar


----------



## cjamja

You have a very cool avatar and you like the Xmen movies


----------



## saffant

cjamja said:


> You have a very cool avatar and you like the Xmen movies


You like cake, which is awesome.


----------



## It Happens

Cool avatar.


----------



## Mr Mug

I don't think I've seen you much on the forums, I do you see you complementing people here quite a bit :um I think. I like your avatar as well.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very funny guy!


----------



## BobtheBest

A very cute and positive person!


----------



## Dissonance

Has an interest in sports. But also has a kind demeanor and appears to be joyful and somewhat carefree.


----------



## Gordom

Intellectual choices of books and username.


----------



## BobtheBest

In the picture thread, I liked the hat you was wearing!


----------



## Gordom

You're a friendly guy with a friendly smile.


----------



## simpleindian

u help us fight "boredom "lol


----------



## BobtheBest

A huge fan of Cricket!


----------



## simpleindian

has a huge fan base on SAS


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Great avatar. Next time somebody calls me a "nobody," I'll just smile and thank him/her.


----------



## avoidobot3000

A lot of your posts are helpful and positive.


----------



## Gordom

You have a great sense of humor which shows in your profile.


----------



## motherof3

I love big dogs, and the one in your pic is beautiful


----------



## Onomatopoeia

You're a mother of three at 27. Definitely a testament of your courage, tenacity, and patience despite being afflicted with SA (I'm making that assumption, hopefully it's not incorrect).


----------



## VaeVictis

You have a screen name that most people wouldn't even know how to spell, let alone define.


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the coolest usernames I ever seen


----------



## northstar1991

A cute and friendly guy who I love to talk 2!


----------



## ratbag

You have respectable morals.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

^Fantastic taste in music!
The Mars Volta, Tool, The Cure, quality stuff!


----------



## It Happens

Great taste in music


----------



## fallen18

Awesome guy


----------



## It Happens

Awesome girl


----------



## arnie

^^Makes communism sexy...


----------



## Paradoxic

Likes The Watching Dead the best show on TV


----------



## Ashley1990

hehe ..he is funny n naughty


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute and friendly!


----------



## simpleindian

BobtheGreat


----------



## avoidobot3000

He's perfect!


----------



## It Happens

Seems like a cool guy, also, Yoda.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You draw which is an awesome talent


----------



## BobtheBest

Has rawring as her creative trademark


----------



## Hopeful25

Chillest dude on SAS :yes


----------



## Gordom

You have a wise selection of quotes.


----------



## Princess143

I <3 your avatar


----------



## Cat Montgomery

This is gonna seem weird since I dont really know you, but I think you're really pretty


----------



## It Happens

Awesome username.


----------



## Paradoxic

Is chilllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Parties like a champ and then writes threads about it.


----------



## Rossy

Beautiful singing voice.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very popular!


----------



## Just Tony

BobTheSaint. Your posts have always stuck out to me in a positive way. Pretty cool and helpful guy :yes


----------



## josh23

Always struck me as a very intelligent guy from his posts - especially for his age.


----------



## GChopsticks125

Is sociable.


----------



## estse

is on this forum.


----------



## northstar1991

His posts are hilarious.


----------



## BobtheBest

My SAS best friend


----------



## Princess143

a really nice guy


----------



## Rossy

Lovely eyes.


----------



## Princess143

is sweet as can be


----------



## Aki ne

being a mom and a student at college is guite hard, way to go!


----------



## cjamja

I like your avatar =)


----------



## Rossy

Fantastic artist


----------



## Shawdawg94

Your a real trooper


----------



## Shawdawg94

sorry, accident post


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is the King of all Lurkers. Quite an impressive feat, M'lord. :nw

By the way... :wels


----------



## Princess143

awww I love kermit <3 he has all of miss piggie's love she is my fav muppett , your Aok in my book...


----------



## Princess143

oops i wasnt quick enough, you have pretty brown hair...


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice and postive person!


----------



## It Happens

Likewise good sir!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You have good taste in movies


----------



## Lasair

Impressive taste in music


----------



## Insanityonthego

Great contribution to the forum


----------



## Ventura

Lovely eyes and very pretty girl


----------



## Insanityonthego

Can say the same


----------



## Lasair

Very pretty girl


----------



## Gordom

Writing letters is one of your hobbies. While it's great to get e-mail/text messages, etc., there's just a little extra specialness in getting an old fashioned letter from someone.


----------



## JenN2791

Gordom said:


> Writing letters is one of your hobbies. While it's great to get e-mail/text messages, etc., there's just a little extra specialness in getting an old fashioned letter from someone.


lovely dog there in your avatar

I see you have a wide range of interests when it comes to books as well. That's always a great thing. I enjoy books myself and like learning new things all the time. Noice!


----------



## Rossy

She is a nice person and is pretty.


----------



## Paradoxic

is a hunk


----------



## estse

great username!


----------



## A Void Ant

I really like your status. It mentions "shaking" which I can relate to (my hands shake if extremely nervous). I also like your avatar and wholeheartedly agree with the message it contains, to fight censorship.


----------



## prow

You've not been here long but are already a very active member of this community.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your colorful avatar


----------



## Mia Q

Lovely avatar ^_^


----------



## northstar1991

Has a cute avatar and seems like a nice person!


----------



## Shawdawg94

You can do it


----------



## Gordom

I like how your Kermit the frog avatar means business!


----------



## Rossy

Fellow dog lover.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A good natured fellow who 'tells it as it is'. His compliments are genuine and sincere and he has a natural propensity to help make people feel important and special.


----------



## Lasair

You like a lot of bands that I like but a lot of people around here don't know, that makes you cool - plus your really cute


----------



## sas111

Seems down to earth & takes amazingly gorgeous photos!


----------



## BobtheBest

Also has amazing photos in the picture thread!


----------



## PaysageDHiver

A chill dude.


----------



## Namida

You're fit.


----------



## Gordom

Namida is a pretty name.


----------



## Ventura

Nc is a really cool place. So you must be cool :yay .

also your avatar I had to look at it a few times to guess what it was- you made me stop and think.


----------



## Insane1

^Cute


----------



## Princess143

I <3 your avatar...


----------



## Ventura

^ pretty


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Awesome chick, and was the first person to add me on here


----------



## Paradoxic

Is an X-Men fan for the win :-D


----------



## Gordom

You're a friendly guy with lots of diverse interests.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Has great taste in dogs. Great Pyrenees are beautiful.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Loving the username and the fact that you listed 'Fight Club' as one of your favorite movies.


----------



## northstar1991

Has a cool username and good posts!


----------



## BobtheBest

One of my best friends on here!


----------



## Gordom

Woooops. I deleted my post because it got out of order and was going to edit it but it kept getting out of order because the three people above me are so quick with the compliments. :yes

So Onomatopoeia, Northstar1991, and BobtheSaint, you all rush to compliment someone and give them a smile. That's a great problem to have so good for you!


----------



## BobtheBest

Gordom, I _really _wish I had the hat and suit in your picture...it looks great on you. 

(Had to edit the posts to make sense!)


----------



## It Happens

You're dedicated O_O

Cool!


----------



## fallen18

^is a sex god  sorry I haven't joked around on this site in so long x) but any who it happens you seem like a chill guy from the post I've seen from you so far!


----------



## Just Tony

Your name put a smile on my face because it reminds me of a really old friend who always used to put that as his tag wherever we went. 

Seems to have good taste in music(I like Imogen Heap to =p), and has some pretty awesome hobbies.


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks ^_^ you seem like a nice and *cough* cute *cough* guy ;p who likes Imogen heap!! Omg dude your like the first person I know that likes him/her I feel like allot of people don't listen to that music >_< but since you do I'm pretty sure that makes you cool :yes


----------



## lucyinthesky

Woo, Imogen Heap! And you don't smoke, which is always a plus


----------



## fallen18

Awww I love your username and that song!


----------



## BobtheBest

Where have been fallen18? I know you really love this thread and you're pretty nice


----------



## fallen18

Lol aw taking a break from things you know. no worries had to come back for this forum!  and BobtheSaint is my first Internet crush.....idk if that's technically a compliment?? x)


----------



## BobtheBest

It is, I'm flattered fallen18.  That's very nice of you!


----------



## fallen18

Woo! Lol I wonder if that forum is still going?...I haven't been on here in forever. But bob is a very nice and sincere guy.


----------



## It Happens

> ^is a sex god sorry I haven't joked around on this site in so long x) but any who it happens you seem like a chill guy from the post I've seen from you so far!












You're a pretty awesome person


----------



## Lasair

User name is so true


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

To Jannify...I like that you have overcome anxiety enough to work in a nursing home...and your determination to become a psychiatric nurse. 

I want to be a nurse myself....good career choice.


----------



## BobtheBest

Seems to have purple as a favorite color!


----------



## fallen18

Likes the saints!


----------



## Dying note

^Your username is a lovely reminder of one of my favorite records  Nice sig as well.


----------



## It Happens

You have great avatars.


----------



## Gordom

I love the conenebula picture in your profile. I glanced at it a few different times and saw a little something different each time- it's actually kind of relaxing to look at.


----------



## squidlette

Asheville is pretty high up on the list of places I'd like to move to after I get out of the desert. Or one of the little towns in the mountains nearish enough to drive in on the weekends. Your state is one of the most beautiful ones I've ever been through.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a cute squid avatar


----------



## Barette

Seems like a really good guy


----------



## Dissonance

From a location I've never heard of.


----------



## It Happens

I like your username


----------



## mut

great signature.. and of course comfortably numb.. great song =)


----------



## It Happens

> robotic sheep


Need I say more?


----------



## motherof3

You're young and full of potential


----------



## fallen18

Is a very nice lady who is the mother of the children (congratulations btw)  and I also like your avatar and your sig is pretty inspirational I like it!


----------



## mut

'closeup of my eyes' has some nice eyes =).. oh, and great quotes album


----------



## alee

i like the avatar ?


----------



## fallen18

Seems nice and is new to the forum welcome to the forum!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Really nice and enjoys the positivity from this thread!


----------



## fallen18

Likes to go for jogs which is something really healthy and positive to do!!


----------



## matty

Is quite the complimentor.


----------



## fallen18

Your name and your avatar are very cute! ^_^


----------



## matty

Seems to be an incredibly positive person which is something I really admire in a person.


----------



## northstar1991

I like your avatar!


----------



## LittleGloves

We can do it! So just do it!


----------



## It Happens

I like your name.


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your avatar too, that message makes me feel "alive"!


----------



## It Happens

I see what you did there...

You have a good sense of humour.


----------



## fallen18

Pretty funny.


----------



## forgetaboudit

Cool avatar, mysterious i guess. Somewhere...over the rainbow...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Positive energy is always nice


----------



## fallen18

Aw I love your avatar your really pretty and the little Dino is so cute! >_<


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your always so kind


----------



## bkhill5

This is gonna sound really strange, but you have really nice eyebrows.


----------



## Lmatic3030

She has been a welcome addition to the forum


----------



## Insanityonthego

Creative username


----------



## BobtheBest

Really cute and I like your sig


----------



## BlazingLazer

Enjoy his friendly, accessible, straight-shooter demeanor. Cool guy on the whole.


----------



## Ventura

^ A lovevly member


----------



## jessicatyr

I like your profile picture, it promotes a healthy way of life!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Solving mathematical equations is a great hobby to immerse yourself in! *High 5* to a fellow math nerd  Has an awesome first name and takes beautiful outdoor pictures.


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the coolest SAS usernames ever...the word Onomatopoeia is so fun to say.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a great guy. My best friend on SAS!


----------



## meganmila

Is a really nice person.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is filled with mega awesomeness.


----------



## Neptunus

^ A kind and thoughtful person.


----------



## Perfectionist

^I luuuuuurve her. A great poster and mod!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is one smart and witty lady! And beautiful to boot!


----------



## BobtheBest

A very nice person with Super Mod powers.


----------



## whatevzers

^ Cool guy that seems nice and friendly


----------



## It Happens

..You like .gifs, don't you? 

.gifs are pretty awesome. So are you... Your avatar startles me all the time.


----------



## Dissonance

..You like stars, don't you? 

stars are pretty awesome. So are you... Your avatar startles me all the time.


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a cool name but I don't know what it means.


----------



## Just Tony

Haha you have some awesome stuff in your signature.

and I agree, keep breathing. It helps.


----------



## Neutrino

One of the most helpful, encouraging and mature members here. You give great advice!


----------



## Ventura

^ very kind user... and funny!!!


----------



## Syndacus

^ has me on ignore


----------



## fallen18

I don't know why but I found your username kind of cool....it's fun to say.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a very nice person that also likes to exercise!


----------



## fallen18

Omg bob you changed your avatar!! :O but I like it it's pretyyy


----------



## Dissonance

very nice.


----------



## Syndacus

Quirky sense of humor and awesome artistic avatar!


----------



## Lasair

Cute avatar


----------



## Dystopia

optimistic judging her avatar


----------



## Gordom

You're username is unique, and after I looked up what it means, it tells me you're concerned about how society treats people.


----------



## Secluded Island

Intuitive thoughtful person who looks for the good things in others...Gets the big picture and how we are each a piece to a very large human puzzle...


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very unique individual, in a good way!


----------



## Just Tony

Northstar is a pretty awesome lady that I always see around the site!

That poster(your avatar) was from some war advertisement yes?


----------



## northstar1991

Has great posts!



Just Tony said:


> Northstar is a pretty awesome lady that I always see around the site!
> 
> That poster(your avatar) was from some war advertisement yes?


Thanks! Yes that poster was from a World War II advertisement. It tried to encourage women to work in factories during the war.


----------



## estse

is quite the catch and posts significance.


----------



## Starlightx

I find your username, signature and profile picture to be quite intriguing and I do not completely understand them...  By your posts, you also seem nice!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

you look like a doll and like to sing , delightful !


----------



## It Happens

You volunteer at animal shelters, which is pretty great of you.


----------



## Starlightx

You like rock music, which in it's self is pretty awesome 
Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin. You have good taste in music! :yes


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty and has good taste in music!


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## BobtheBest

Welcome back Rossy, I enjoy your presence on the forums


----------



## Starlightx

You like rock music, which in it's self is pretty awesome 
Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin. You have good taste in music! :yes


----------



## Starlightx

Ah, sorry! I accidentally posted that twice! @BobtheSaint Your avatar is very inspiring and you like cats, which both make you cool


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pretty and seems very nice


----------



## Rossy

Great girl.


----------



## It Happens

Great guy. Says lot of nice things


----------



## JenN2791

It Happens said:


> Great guy. Says lot of nice things


love how your favorite movie is Forrest Gump


----------



## fallen18

Is also a fan of Forrest gump (such a cute movie) <3


----------



## BobtheBest

nice girl that loves my avatar and the positivity from this thread


----------



## Winds

Very intelligent guy who always has well thought out posts


----------



## fallen18

I love your avatar computer key pillows nice  and I love visiting Carolina it's so nice there


----------



## Starlightx

Your avatar is cool and as I was reading through your music taste, I noticed that you like the song Dance with the Devil by Breaking Benjamin and I love that song and Breaking Benjamin in general! So yeah :yes


----------



## Rossy

Very cute and great username.


----------



## Starlightx

You seem really nice and your avatar really amuses me for some reason!:yes


----------



## fallen18

Your seriously gorgeous....I love your hair don't take offense to this but you kind of remind me of snow white lol


----------



## dunno1234

Hi, I'm here for the free compliments.


----------



## Skyliner

dunno1234 said:


> Hi, I'm here for the free compliments.


From looking at your profile, you're either... mental, a comedian, or very honest... A combination of these is always good.

And who doesn't like plasticine?!


----------



## northstar1991

Volunteers for a charity. That's great!


----------



## BobtheBest

A positive person with good intentions


----------



## JenN2791

Love how one of your hobbies is basketball  Awesome sport.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I love photography, and photographers rock.


----------



## Standup

I like your nickname, it states how differently special every person is from eachother.


----------



## Gordom

I think you have a great movie (Boyz N the Hood) listed in your profile, because it shows how Furius (Tre's dad) teaches his son how to have character in a harsh environment.


----------



## Shizuko

Cute dog!


----------



## artynerd

Really pretty avatar and cool username  and mysterious in the location which makes her interesting.


----------



## fallen18

Okay your avatars cute and your really good at art  plus your super nice!


----------



## Gordom

Has a great collection of quotes and is faithful in complimenting others here.


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> Okay your avatars cute and your really good at art  plus your super nice!


There was me just spying on your profile, I go back to the My Account bit and I spot your name here!

Very thoughtful, kind person.

Edit: DANG IT! I've broken my SIX DAY reign of not posting here EVAH.


----------



## fallen18

Yeah prows back! *huggles* um okay well to start your a really amazing person and a great friend to have plus your super funny and prettyful


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> Yeah prows back! *huggles* um okay well to start your a really amazing person and a great friend to have plus your super funny and prettyful


Awh. You make me BA-lush.


----------



## DAM71392

wassup


----------



## fallen18

^ *gasp* dude that is not a compliment I smh -_- but hi!  and I think your wassup was pretty awesome.


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> ^ *gasp* dude that is not a compliment I smh -_- but hi!  and I think your wassup was pretty awesome.


What does "smh" mean? :|


----------



## fallen18

Hahahaha "shake me head" silly


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> Hahahaha "shake me head" silly


I have NEVER heard that one before!

You are PROPA down wiv da kidz. Innit.


----------



## fallen18

prow said:


> I have NEVER heard that one before!
> 
> You are PROPA down wiv da kidz. Innit.


Lmao not at alllllllllllll and your in your twenties your not that much older than me ;p


----------



## prow

fallen18 said:


> Lmao not at alllllllllllll and your in your twenties your not that much older than me ;p


Lolol. I'z make jokez wivin a joke. Inuit.


----------



## slightlyawkward

I like the design of your avatar, it's very pretty.


----------



## fallen18

prow said:


> Lolol. I'z make jokez wivin a joke. Inuit.


Lol Ik I was too! Psh i'm so down wiv the kidz man.

Oh shoot sorry! >_< slightly awqward your very pretty and you make awesome cupcakes!


----------



## mut

slightlyawkward got the coolest youtube vids


----------



## Gordom

You have guitar and piano listed as your hobbies. It's an accomplishment for somebody to play one of these, but you do both!


----------



## Jinxx

Cute dog in your pic. I love dogs. ^_^


----------



## nikki1995

luv ur hair!


----------



## BobtheBest

My newest friend on here, seems very nice!


----------



## LittleGloves

Nice cooling avatar.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Keep breathing: sound advice.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Salubrious and funny he is.


----------



## fallen18

I like your sig it's interesting and Ireland is very beautiful your so lucky to live there.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has nice pics and likes to draw


----------



## Paperwings

Bob, you're a saint and you kick-arse (like the third boondock saints brother!) 
keep kicking arse and taking names, you classy son of a gun.

edit: that was alot of censoring!


----------



## fallen18

I like your avatar kitty >_<


----------



## whatevzers

^is very pretty and has a great fashion sense


----------



## BobtheBest

I appreciate your friend request


----------



## JenN2791

your avatar is so pretty!!!


----------



## Just Tony

I love the name Jen, its cute.


----------



## nikki1995

nice photo


----------



## zukenca

You look very kind.


----------



## JenN2791

I especially love your quote by Viktor E. Frankl in ur sig


----------



## Starlightx

I like your music taste and you enjoy reading Stephen King, which means you must have good taste in books as well!:yes


----------



## It Happens

Great taste in music and nice pets. Your dog reminds me of my uncle's.


----------



## Jr189

I see you like 3d rendering. awesome stuff


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ He is a positive force on the forum


----------



## Gordom

I like the way your movie reviews are worded. You give just enough information to really raise people's curiosity if they haven't seem them!


----------



## Luka92

You seem like a very nice and friendly guy.


----------



## Gordom

You have a very intelligent list of book choices, some really good musical selections (Nirvana, Metallica, etc.), and the list of your music is even alphabetized (which must mean you're very organized and meticulous).


----------



## Starlightx

That dog you have as your avatar is beyond adorable! You also seem like a kind person and again, good music taste!


----------



## Radiata

If that's you in your avatar, you're beautiful. 
Also, the pictures of your pets you have in your album; they're precious!


----------



## Venompoo

Your amazing and your dreams of making an rog video game will come true 

Your beautifull and your from LA
+1


----------



## Gordom

I love the bald eagle in your profile pics.


----------



## gusstaf

The pastrami casserole in your food album looks tasty.


----------



## Gordom

I like the picture of you playing the piano and I think your kitty cats are funny.


----------



## It Happens

You have a very full profile, and a very wide music taste


----------



## fallen18

Your a very nice guy with a funny sense of humor ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice friend to talk to


----------



## northstar1991

A very unique guy! He is definitely not like the others.


----------



## nikki1995

like the symbolic avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

Really talented at basketball!


----------



## nikki1995

Really good at football!


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty girl.


----------



## DAM71392

wassup fam ?


----------



## fallen18

You like harry potter and twilight!  please marry me lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

Any fan of Harry Potter and...Harry Potter is cool in my book.


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar makes me laugh and you're also a Harry potter fan too!!


----------



## prow

CaaaRaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazey.


----------



## fallen18

Tehehe why thanks n_n quite crazyyyyyyyyyy yourself I must say


----------



## It Happens

Your eyes...

...Whoa. You have amazing eyes.


----------



## fallen18

Tehehe why thanks! And you are still a sex god  (sorry for my embarrassing awkward immatureness) butttttt you seem like a nice guy I could probably get along with.


----------



## It Happens

You don't need to apologise for the truth xD

Annnnyway, you seem like a nice girl who I could probably get a long with


----------



## nikki1995

love colors in avaitar


----------



## fallen18

You're very pretty ^_^


----------



## nikki1995

thnx u r to


----------



## huh

Lives in Massachusetts..I'm jealous.


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks you seem like a really sweet girl who also loves to read 

Sorry huh! But you're a really nice guy who enjoys productive good things like walking which is admirable.


----------



## Kakumbus

You love cat so thats awesome cause i had plenty of cat.

You seem to have a good personality,to want to helps others and empathy with them.

You are young, you got the spirit, keep at it.

Hollywood Undead gives you a +1.


----------



## Radiata

You may not like your smile, but I bet it's a wonderful one. You make people happy with your smile, OK?
Remember that everyone is their own worst critic. 
It's awesome that you love to laugh. Laughter is such an amazingly sweet thing for everyone to hear.


----------



## Dissonance

A person that is quite nice and intelligent.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Fellow video gamer


----------



## Evo

Very beautiful.


----------



## Ashley1990

Izz my boiifriend:teeth


----------



## Blawnka

Is simply, awesome.


----------



## alee

What an avatar u got
reminds me of my childhood wen i was craxy about street fighter


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a dedicated fan of cricket


----------



## Rossy

Cool guy.


----------



## alee

i like the pictures in yr album Shetland


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ alee seems like a very friendly guy


----------



## nikki1995

cool photos


----------



## InOHIO

very pretty.


----------



## BobtheBest

Really likes the Detroit Lions!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Bobby!!! Is my rawrsome buddy


----------



## northstar1991

Awesome sig!


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I like the cut of his jib. "Your lack of faith is...refreshing." - Darth Atheist


----------



## Owl-99

Your awesome man, way to go.


----------



## gusstaf

Great new member


----------



## BobtheBest

Pretty girl and has helpful posts


----------



## Neptunus

A smart & thoughtful person. He's also very knowledgeable when it comes to nutrition.


----------



## nikki1995

awsome bird photos!


----------



## Evo

Excellent signature!


----------



## Gordom

I love the guitar in your profile!


----------



## Gordom

Haha- You have a good sense of humor.



mark101 said:


> You have a lovely shaggy coat and floppy ears


----------



## alee

U luk like a true gentleman by the pix


----------



## Gordom

It looks like you coach in your pictures, which is great, and you look like a really friendly guy.


----------



## JenN2791

Gordom said:


> It looks like you coach in your pictures, which is great, and you look like a really friendly guy.


Beautiful dog you've got there in the avi. I'm assuming it's really your dog? 

I also see you like Enya. I've only heard one song by her though ("May It Be"), but nonetheless, she seems to be rather a talent


----------



## Gordom

JenN2791 said:


> Beautiful dog you've got there in the avi. I'm assuming it's really your dog?
> 
> Sadly, no, it isn't actually my dog. My dad had one just like it (it's a Great Pyrenees) though, and they're wonderful! Your posts here are always very helpful and kind.


----------



## Starlightx

You have a really yummy looking picture of food in your album! What is it exactly is it and did you make it?


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a nice girl.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music and movies.


----------



## Ventura

Seems like a lovely user- wish they'd post more


----------



## In Search

love your thoughts love the way you express yourself


----------



## prow

You look a little ill in that picture of yours but cute, nonetheless. Those glasses really suit you. :yes < I cannot find a blushing smiley so this will have to do.


----------



## Jcgrey

I love your status


----------



## kosherpiggy

also has great taste in music :]
joy division is one of my favorite bands :]


----------



## prow

You have cheekbones that go "whooosh" as Tyra Banks would say. Model potential.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems very friendly!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really cool :]



prow said:


> You have cheekbones that go "whooosh" as Tyra Banks would say. Model potential.


i just pictured her saying that while snapping her fingers hahaha. i'm too short for top model though


----------



## JenN2791

omg is that AL BUNDY in your avatar?!?!??! If so, you are so awesome for having him as your avi. Married with Children was one of the greatest shows ever made <3 lol


----------



## kosherpiggy

yes it is :]
you're awesome for liking that show too! it's my favorite :]


----------



## prow

Also likes ANTM. One of THE best shows ever made.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Your psychedelic avi is hypnotic...all hail Prow.


----------



## prow

JustThisGuy said:


> Your psychedelic avi is hypnotic...all hail Prow.


Quite right. Quite right.

Has an interesting profile.

Who is "KE"? I must enquire.


----------



## fallen18

Yourrrr beautifulllll your beautifullllll it's true (ik my singing skills  amazing)


----------



## UgShy

Adorable


----------



## fallen18

Is from Canada which is pretty awesome.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice and positive person that I love chatting with.


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks and is a very weird man who takes being weird as a compliment


----------



## Ventura

Lovely loyal member here on SAS I hope we never loose!!!


----------



## fallen18

Aw your a sweet heart  but is a really nice person who gives loads of helpfully advice and is a very caring girl. :yes


----------



## BobtheBest

Has awesome photos and appreciates my weirdness. 

Weird=awesome. 8)


----------



## fallen18

Pfthaha weirdo. But has a funny sense of humor!


----------



## GChopsticks125

Really enjoys decorating.


----------



## nikki1995

cool username


----------



## Ventura

Your such a lovely looking gal. And your only 17!!! You have your whole life ahead of you!! :yay . Keep being positive. Your a great influence, from what I can tell on forums.


----------



## Starlightx

Your avatar is peaceful looking and you have an incredible amount of posts (which judging by your above post are probably very pleasant)!


----------



## nikki1995

@Ventura thnks so much u seem like a lovely person as well


----------



## Starlightx

You seem nice and pretty


----------



## Sabriella

You're very pretty, you have a lovely name, and you seem incredibly nice.


----------



## Starlightx

Your username has a nice ring to it, the pictures in your album are lovely and you listen to a lot of artists that I love, which of course means you have great music taste (lol)! :yes


----------



## Kennnie

yo gurl u hot


----------



## Ventura

Kennie _"babe" _ you are one of the only people here that make me want to :doh myself or slap!!! you off some of your comments on here..... Other times, I am dying of laughter, STOP BEING SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You sir are funny...I meant this for the poster before ventura  but ventura, your nice and funny too


----------



## fallen18

I like your new avatar it's prettyful in a sad way


----------



## BobtheBest

Gives out nice compliments!


----------



## fallen18

Is still up?! lol and is a very nice person who I enjoy chatting too


----------



## Ventura

Loves her Avatar


----------



## Kennnie

Loves Your Avatar


----------



## fallen18

Loves your avatar


----------



## Kennnie

Loves Your Avatar 

Also


----------



## fallen18

lol has a good sense of humor


----------



## Evo

Nice eyes.


----------



## Insane1

You're cool and goodlooking. :d


----------



## fallen18

Your profile picture is really cool


----------



## Rossy

Really nice and pretty girl.


----------



## fallen18

Really nice guy who I'm glad is back.


----------



## Gordom

I like your sketches! I can see something new each time I look at them, too.


----------



## bkhill5

Seems like a really genuine and open-minded free-thinker


----------



## fallen18

You seem like a really nice girl and I love your profile picture I love those cool nature types of pictures for some reason?? Guess it's calming for me ^_^


----------



## prow

Awesome. Just awesome. ^+_+^ < Ze happy, snoozy lying back kitty face.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool username and colorful avatar!


----------



## fallen18

Is pretty saintly 0

Lol prow nice cat x)


----------



## Dissonance

tempered


----------



## fallen18

Capable.


----------



## BobtheBest

Really loves this thread!


----------



## fallen18

Also really loves this thread!


----------



## Dissonance

What is capable?

Modest


----------



## fallen18

Your capable of anything 

Suppose that's not really a compliment :/ so much just in case your also pretty funny.


----------



## Kennnie

is somewhere......



*Whisper* 
(hopefully in my bedroom someday) ;D hacah!!


----------



## fallen18

Is another person with a funny sense of humor ;D


----------



## Dissonance

thinks everyone is funny.


----------



## fallen18

I do not xp


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool girl and nice person


----------



## Rossy

She is lovely in everyway


----------



## fallen18

Is a very nice guy


----------



## BobtheBest

^^ Is good at drawing!



Rossy said:


> She is lovely in everyway


Um, thanks Rossy!


----------



## fallen18

Has a pretty nifty phone! And lol


----------



## fallen18

O_O you've been to London.......>_< I want to go there so so so soooo bad.


----------



## josh23

I think it's great that nothing shocks you. That's a great quality to have.


----------



## northstar1991

^ I like your icon and sig.


----------



## Dissonance

For all I know I fear her, her independent nature makes me wonder if she could beat me up easily.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Interesting


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute new avatar!


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Going through this thread, I have noticed you're a genuinely nice person.



prow said:


> Who is "KE"? I must enquire.


Killswitch Engage. They're a band.


----------



## Kennnie

is the master at daydreaming


----------



## northstar1991

Is funny!


----------



## Ventura

^ Is a good poster, lovely avatar... and I hope you keep posting around here


----------



## BobtheBest

Is very helpful to a lot of people here, what a friendly girl.


----------



## Neutrino

A very friendly, sweet and caring guy, from what I can tell! ^_^


----------



## fallen18

you like classical music which I think is cool and I love your avatar cute >_<


----------



## Dissonance

I still can't make heads or tails of your avatar.


----------



## fallen18

its a angel!! >_<


----------



## Dissonance

perfectly describes you then.


----------



## fallen18

Is quite the complimentor.


----------



## BobtheBest

Seems more likely to buy something from me!


----------



## fallen18

bob you should be in bed mister!!!


----------



## Dissonance

says you, go to sleep miss


----------



## fallen18

Not until you chase away the vampires!! xc


----------



## BobtheBest

Is about to give me an entertaining nightmare about vampires


----------



## fallen18

it's twilight kristen stewart gives me night horrors *shivers* 
Is going to have a cool nightmare (is that even possible???)


----------



## BobtheBest

I've had cool nightmares before 

Wohoo, Fallen has 1,000 posts now :yay


----------



## Dissonance

the person above me confuses this thread for a chat room!


----------



## fallen18

Dissonance said:


> the person above me confuses this thread for a chat room!


:'( but.......but its fun...... fine than you're beautiful


----------



## Dissonance

fallen18 said:


> :'( but.......but its fun...... fine than you're beautiful


Now don't compliment me if you're not telling the truth. I really think you can't say that without knowing what I even look like!

besides that you're nice and trying to be nice.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool avatar


----------



## fallen18

Dissonance said:


> Now don't compliment me if you're not telling the truth. I really think you can't say that without knowing what I even look like!
> 
> besides that you're nice and trying to be nice.


excuse me but you can be beautiful on the inside mister! and I'm not trying to be nice i'm tellling the truth just accept it mr. grumpy and I'm sure you look fine also.


----------



## Dissonance

His avatar makes me long to experience snow first hand.

From all the people who have left me after seeing me I really doubt it.


----------



## fallen18

Dissonance said:


> His avatar makes me long to experience snow first hand.
> 
> From all the people who have left me after seeing me I really doubt it.


I doubt it on my life.


----------



## Dissonance

Is a very sweet person.


----------



## Kakumbus

Dissonance said:


> Is a very sweet person.


Smile, you dont have schizophrenia


----------



## Dissonance

Kakumbus said:


> Smile, you dont have schizophrenia


but it is very likely I have Schizoid & Schizotypal

Is a intriguing new person.


----------



## Evo

Cool username.


----------



## Ashley1990

world's best galfriend ever!!


----------



## Neptunus

A really friendly & fun person. She loves chocolate!!!


----------



## Dissonance

A very nice mod with a artistic side I have yet to see.


----------



## fallen18

A very nice guy


----------



## alee

U seen to be a bravee young girl judging by "about you" and i like ur photo albums especially qoutes


----------



## fallen18

I'm really not lol I have social anxiety but thank you.  you like to eat out and who doesn't love to do that ^_^ and you also seem like a kind guy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems really nice


----------



## alee

From an angle u do luk like a punk rocker. Dun worry u r close enough


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a nice person and goes to the movies alone! It's cool you're comfortable doing that.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very cute and friendly!


----------



## Meatloaf

BobtheSaint said:


> Very cute and friendly!


Bob is a legend. Always helping people and contributing to SAS, I bow my hat to you sir.


----------



## alee

hmmmm
a newbie here. Welcome sir


----------



## Ventura

Alee is a cool name 

Your sorta new- with a low post count! Welcome to you too 

also your profile pic is cute


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

dunno anything about you but you seem cute as hell. your profile is sparkly and attractive n_n also, I love Jesse Ventura, and Ace Ventura is one of my favorite movies ;3


----------



## BobtheBest

I love your username, it's inspiring


----------



## Starlightx

You're not like the others! Which must be a good thing.. :yes You also have an awesome amount of posts which makes you a positive and active member!


----------



## Rossy

Likes lab pups


----------



## fallen18

Has adorable doggies ^_^


----------



## trendyfool

you seem really sweet


----------



## Starlightx

You have pretty eyes and you like to play the clarinet which is cool


----------



## fallen18

Ik know I already said this but seriously your pretty and I love your name also!


----------



## Kennnie

you are a pretty one


----------



## fallen18

Like to keep it not PG rated ;p


----------



## Kennnie

u sexy girl ;P


----------



## fallen18

Kennnie said:


> u sexy girl ;P


Lmao far from that but is funny!


----------



## Starlightx

You are very pretty and much too kind! :yes


----------



## prow

I strained my eyes just to see your sig. I like the size of writing and the fact it's in white, a lot. You don't see that often... This sounds very pernickety but I trust you it is not.


----------



## fallen18

Your amazing. Nuff said ^_^


----------



## JenN2791

fallen18 said:


> Your amazing. Nuff said ^_^


Just saw you apparently have read too many books to list LOL. I sorta know the feeling. Awesome to see that you seem to be quite a bookworm like myself.


----------



## Owl-99

Bookworms are cool, and remember knowledge is the key to life


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is prettyyy


----------



## Owl-99

fallen18 said:


> Your avatar is prettyyy


Why thankyou, I just love the natural beauty of forested waterways


----------



## fallen18

Likes nature which is a plus in my eyes ^_^


----------



## In Search

prow said:


> You look a little ill in that picture of yours but cute, nonetheless. Those glasses really suit you. :yes < I cannot find a blushing smiley so this will have to do.


don't like the ill part but thank you for the cute it means alot.:nw


----------



## prow

That's me joking around. I like to make jokes. A lot.  But, um, yeah! Welcome. I would not say so if I didn't think so. 



In Search said:


> don't like the ill part but thank you for the cute it means alot.:nw


----------



## fallen18

Lol your such a nut <3


----------



## Kakumbus

Oh its you again fallen ^^

You are 17, you get to choose what path you wanna take and shape your personality.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You like rock music which = awesome! :boogie


----------



## Gordom

I like how your tastes in movies runs the gamut from happy and cheery to serious and intense.


----------



## fallen18

I like your posts on this thread! there always very well written and are personal which is really nice.


----------



## alee

Ok here we go again 
i also like yr signatures lol...........what else can i say (JK)


----------



## Ventura

New poster- keep posting, cos your cool  :squeeze


----------



## BobtheBest

Very helpful member to this site


----------



## fallen18

Looking pretty spiffy in his new pics


----------



## prow

An interesting person with many hidden depths...


----------



## Smoothie

I like your avatar(colorful,artsy)
I like your status


----------



## Rossy

Really good username.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Persistently brave, yet a little stubborn.


----------



## Ventura

Oh... this user has *perfect* grammar. ^


----------



## trendyfool

writes great songs


----------



## Kennnie

likes apples??????/ thats awesome!!!!


----------



## northstar1991

I like ur sig. Great quote!


----------



## rambo

northstar1991 said:


> I like ur sig. Great quote!


I like your avatar. It give women hope. That saying would be very useful for the dames in the middle east. Keep it up.


----------



## nikki1995

Nice photo


----------



## Kennnie

attractive


----------



## JenN2791

Kennnie said:


> attractive


Based on your profile here at this site, you seem to have quite a sense of humor lol, Mr. Edward Cullen impersonator  lol. Awesomeness imo


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very friendly


----------



## BobtheBest

A rawrsome good friend!


----------



## It Happens

I like your avatar. I like snow.


----------



## sas111

Your Russian guns are gorgeous, I'm jelous. Also, I too live in B.C.


----------



## Kennnie

awesome avatar


----------



## nikki1995

lovely status lol


----------



## northstar1991

Seems very nice!


----------



## BobtheBest

very cute and friendly!


----------



## northstar1991

Is good looking, friendly, and a great friend on SAS!


----------



## nikki1995

pretty


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ she is very stylish


----------



## Kennnie

looks cool as hell


----------



## nikki1995

@Lmatic thnx


----------



## alee

seems to be a very helpful lady and i also like your ability to turn invisible wen dancing


----------



## Starlightx

You look/seem like a nice and friendly guy and you like LP! Very cool.


----------



## geepeeone

Starlightx said:


> You look/seem like a nice and friendly guy and you like LP! Very cool.


I bet no one can say no to you with those pretty puppy eyes :yes


----------



## Ventura

I really like your ava  New user welcome :yay


----------



## fallen18

Very nice and caring person


----------



## Smoothie

You have beautiful eyes,your drawings are very cute
and I love your hairstyle


----------



## nikki1995

awsome avitar


----------



## Sabriella

You are so unbelievably pretty, and you look like you have great style!


----------



## Jessy

I love your name


----------



## Ventura

^ Has good grammar.


----------



## fallen18

Your status is cute for some reason lol


----------



## sas111

Seems like a sweet, kind person from the posts I've read.


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome username


----------



## 0lly

Is 21, just like me!


----------



## Kennnie

end threads!


----------



## 0lly

Indeed this thread is difficult to end, but this compliment should be sufficiently awkward to do the trick:

*Kennnie, you're cute and I want to have your babies.*


----------



## fallen18

Your a fabulous unique person who's awkward compliment will keep this thread going  lol


----------



## Mirror

I quite enjoy the fact that you used bonkers in your signature


----------



## fallen18

I like your status it reminds me of somthing


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Likes giving lots of compliments, good ones at that


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a very cute rawr trademark


----------



## motherof3

has an avatar that makes me think of Christmas, and snow. Winter is the slate wiping itself clean, this avatar is like a symbol of new hope


----------



## Lasair

Mummies rock


----------



## motherof3

awe, you're sweet, and your avatar actually makes me smile


----------



## Lasair

Yur signature is a good reminder to keep


----------



## motherof3

your signature is witty and true


----------



## matty

Sweet avatar, and nice status. I think I need to keep an eye out for your post. Seems to be a pretty positive person.


----------



## motherof3

really cute avatar, makes me want to cuddle a puppy


----------



## alee

I like yr idea of sumday working with children


----------



## motherof3

you are a thoughtful person, who takes the time to learn a little about someone before complimenting them. that shows a lot of consideration. I bet you are a great friend who cares for others well


----------



## Lasair

I love your description under books


----------



## matty

Has the kindest heart and is a ray of sunshine in the forum


----------



## nikki1995

funnydog avitar


----------



## Lasair

I like your link


----------



## Ventura

^ loyal , funny friend, who I find cute 

Also you have nice pictures !!!


----------



## Souldoubt

Good quote in sig


----------



## GChopsticks125

You seem friendly and have a nice photo album.


----------



## fallen18

Your username makes me want Chinese food lol but besides that you seem like a nice person.


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty girl.


----------



## nikki1995

nice photos


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty and has great hobbies!


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a proud women's rights supporter


----------



## Kennnie

Hes Black, I luv da black people!!!!!!


----------



## Starlightx

You're very funny and amusing. I also like your status lol :yes


----------



## fallen18

Omg your cats adorableee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_< I'm going to die from it's cuteness.


----------



## Gordom

You have pictures of cupcakes in your profile (they look yummy)! Which I guess means you either

a.) Made cupcakes to share, which is thoughtful OR
b.) Someone made cupcakes and you appreciated them enough to take a picture memorializing their effort.

Either way, it's good..


----------



## Deathsmelody

That dog for your picture looks awesome, and cupcakes are good


----------



## fallen18

You like Coldplay therefore are awesome. ^_^


----------



## In Search

love that you love cold play and that you love music in general:boogie:evil:banana
your awsome


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I appreciate the art of photography.


----------



## Lasair

Your signature is thought provoking


----------



## huh

The bright green text for your name makes me happy. That and you seem like a really nice person from your posts.


----------



## It Happens

Extremely interesting interests (in particular, science, computers, history, and philosophy), and a good taste in music and movies.


----------



## Mirror

I like your user name because it's so true.


----------



## Bbpuff

I love simplistic usernames. ^^ Plus, if that avatar is you then you're very beautiful. :3


----------



## gusstaf

I like your bangs. I've been trying to get mine to look like that.


----------



## BobtheBest

Just used her 600th post on this thread showing how nice she really is


----------



## fallen18

Is a really nice guy to talk too


----------



## The Professor

is still an angel


----------



## It Happens

You're a professor (good news everyone!)

Also, Scarface.


----------



## Neutrino

As a traveler of both Time and Space, you know that It Happens just has to be an amazing dude.


----------



## It Happens

You're a very nice subatomic particle.

Also a very nice poster


----------



## motherof3

You have good taste in movies, Forest Gump rocks


----------



## fallen18

Also likes Forrest gump I <3 that movie


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Forest gump! I love that movie too lol


----------



## BarryLyndon

^status makes me giggle...and forest gump is an awesome movie ha


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Kubrick fans are good people. And why not, I'll throw in on some Forrest Gump love. I can watch it at any point when it's on tv.


----------



## 0lly

^Has really really good taste in films, and seems like a nice guy generally (and I love Children of Men, I think it's a massively overlooked film).


----------



## Ventura

^ cool username


----------



## BobtheBest

A very nice person that loves animals.


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

Very charming ^


----------



## Lasair

Seuss quotes always rock , good choice of.


----------



## Ventura

^ Positive person- great mod!


----------



## River In The Mountain

cool person ^^


----------



## nikki1995

pretty


----------



## Loveless

Pretty and seems really nice


----------



## WhoDey85

Looks like you would be a fun person to hang out with.


----------



## The Professor

Is a non-bandwagon fan of a sports team. Not many of us around. Respect.


----------



## Radiata

Wish I could compliment you on your taste of sports, but I'm afraid I don't know much about the topic. :b
Buuuuuut you seem to be a really sympathetic and intelligent guy, from the posts I've seen you write. 
Also, you're a dog lover. I think that's awesome! That automatically brought a smile to my face. 
My dog means the world to me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your from southern cali which I love, the weather there is so nice


----------



## fallen18

You seem like your different (in a good way) like the type of girl who's not afraid to just be herself.


----------



## mut

the one who takes part in this thread most.. which is a good thing ^^


----------



## fallen18

You play the guitar which is not only cool but fun and you also like Tim Burton films sooo basically that makes you awesome I'm like...99.9% sure!


----------



## Dissonance

good at poetry.


----------



## mut

i'd place my bets on the other 0.1% but you're cute and i'm 100% sure of that


----------



## Dissonance

You're a nice guy, but I'm not sure I'm the one you were complimenting.


----------



## mut

haha yeah i meant that for fallen18 .. but i like your username.. i love creating that effect in music


----------



## fallen18

Lol thanks mut  and you seem like you're a nice guy.


----------



## Volp

I like your drawings


----------



## The Professor

That's a good looking hound you got there


----------



## Kennnie

is a New Enlangdeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as great tatse in movies


----------



## Neutrino

One of the funniest/most energetic people here


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your avatar is funny :3


----------



## Lmatic3030

She is still getting her rawr on


----------



## It Happens

You work in tech support. And that takes patience. I respect that.


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

You're creative which requires much skill


----------



## fallen18

Your pretty!


----------



## avoidobot3000

She bakes delicious cookies.


----------



## Gordom

Your profile lives up to your status (comic relief), and is also very intelligently written.


----------



## Lasair

You look like such a happy person....I love happy people


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice guy who deserves to be happy


----------



## anonbearssoul

^ has a lot of interesting hobbies


----------



## nikki1995

Also has some good hobbies


----------



## northstar1991

I love your sig!


----------



## Neutrino

Has very pleasant posts. She greets people who are new and that's really nice of her :yes


----------



## Lasair

Good movie choices


----------



## fallen18

Is a real sweetheart who gives really good advice!


----------



## prow

A strong individual with the gift of writing GREAT poetry.


----------



## Loveless

Has a very cool looking avatar. Colorful, lots of personality. I'm sure she is like that as well


----------



## fallen18

I love your username it seems kind of sad but in a beautiful sort of way lol (if that makes sense?) you also seem really nice.


----------



## Starlightx

You give out wonderful compliments! And you like anime/manga? Awesomeness!


----------



## Furious Ming

You're very beautiful and you have cool looking pets.


----------



## JenN2791

Furious Ming said:


> You're very beautiful and you have cool looking pets.


There's something cool about your username lol. I just don't know what, but it seems so intriguing lol.

And you are absolutely awesome for liking "Inception"!


----------



## It Happens

Photography, cool.


----------



## BobtheBest

Seems to like art and video games,awesome


----------



## Neutrino

Handsome devil alert! Haha, you seem like a cool guy ^_^


----------



## Lasair

Has really cute dogs


----------



## It Happens

Your taste in music is awesome.


----------



## 0lly

Seems to like Pink Floyd. And has a nice nebula as an avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Your from the uk which I think is interesting and you like pink floyd which is awesome


----------



## Lasair

Always has a complement to give someone


----------



## Rossy

I like her photos.


----------



## B l o s s o m

@ Ross: It's nice that you neither drink or smoke, and I must say you've got an interesting hobby (fishkeeping)


----------



## BobtheBest

Used her first post to compliment someone! Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Rossy

Well liked member.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

a great guy who has me worried a bit for him lately.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I'm glad to find out from your profile that things are a lot better now for you  Keep it up! and I like the fact that you're very much into meditation and manga books. And as an animal lover, I like the fact that you take your job seriously into helping pets.


----------



## fallen18

Gives really super awesome compliments :O your like a really nice person lol andd I'm going to assume you like anime an manga which is great ^_^ your username is also cute it reminds me of the powerpuff girls x)


----------



## Rossy

Very crushable infact I think I may have an SAS crush on her


----------



## fallen18

Tehehehe ^_^ is a very sweet guy. Who most likely has a awesome accent.


----------



## Rossy

Has some really nice sketchs.


----------



## Lasair

Is a cool guy who I wish well upon


----------



## northstar1991

Is very friendly


----------



## Lasair

Is some one I'd love to be friends with in real life


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your name Janette! It's amazing that you play guitar and that you're into photography. It seems that you have a great passion for your job and that's very inspiring


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a really nice girl.


----------



## Neutrino

Rossy, you are a nice man who deserves to be happy


----------



## Rossy

Classy username for a classy girl.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great avatar and personality


----------



## nikki1995

Seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Marakunda

Also seems very nice... 

And pretty!
And very close to my age, which is cool. xD


----------



## Lasair

Wicked hair


----------



## estse

great bod. Oops, I mean mod. Well, that too. ****. Know I mean well.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Makes subtle jokes and witty comments, often with a hint of sarcasm. He's made me laugh many times - despite the "forum auditor" changing his words.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a very pretty water-like profile page!


----------



## The Professor

Knows how to Go N' Get It. 

^That's 100% intuition, based on the little I know about you... could be wrong.


----------



## Neutrino

Smart dude, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Your avatar possibly has the most adorable monkey that I've seen. And I just watched Hangover II with a drug-dealing, cigarette smoking, 'Rolling Stones jacket' wearing monkey.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Seems friendly  It's cool that you like to read and you've watched an interesting list of movies  (such as Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, 50/50, V for Vendetta )


----------



## Neutrino

Blossom, your posts are so kind, wonderful and thoughtful :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Neutrino your simply the best


----------



## geepeeone

bigblue38 said:


> Neutrino your simply the best


^ lives in place that looks like a screen saver.


----------



## Gordom

Your avatar is very peaceful looking.


----------



## Camelleone

^ take good care of pets


----------



## avoidobot3000

^likes travelling, animals and seems nice.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

^ Has an awesome Avatar


----------



## nikki1995

nice avitar^^


----------



## Neutrino

Seems like a nice girl  really pretty too!


----------



## 0lly

Lives in Middle Earth.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice guy with a sense of humor.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very sweet girl with nice photos and drawings!


----------



## Starlightx

Seems like a very nice guy! And likes Pokemon!


----------



## JenN2791

^Is that you in the avi? So gorgeous!

Pretty awesome how you love eating as well. Nomnomz!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is pretty =]


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your glasses, I wish I had that kind


----------



## Rossy

Keeps complimenting which is good.


----------



## In Search

dam it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!everybody keeps beating my complementing 
thanks
love the green and black on you profile


and yet it happen again someone beat me again 

Rossy awesome you like rage against the machine


----------



## gusstaf

In Search said:


> dam it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!everybody keeps beating my complementing
> thanks
> love the green and black on you profile
> 
> and yet it happen again someone beat me again
> 
> Rossy awesome you like rage against the machine


Is doing an excellent job complimenting :yes


----------



## In Search

have really cute pets


----------



## It Happens

Nice art.


----------



## nikki1995

has awesome hobbies


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Warhol avatar rocks it.


----------



## Ventura

Is a master in Daydreaming!


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Is really kind and likeable.


----------



## Neutrino

Likes to read, that is wonderful! Reading is great.


----------



## Mia Q

You're a lovely person. I know it


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Made me laugh in the "Last thing to make you laugh" thread.


----------



## madhuds

^ Nice presentation of "About me" on profile.


----------



## matty

Has an awesome name and an important job title.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Seems like he has done a lot of improvements on his SA and congrats on that! Has interesting hobbies and I think it's cool that you like beach volley


----------



## nikki1995

avitar is beautiful and calming


----------



## Dying note

^You're very pretty and have fun hobbies


----------



## In Search

love your user name dying note sounds good


----------



## matty

I live your taste in music, also have a really cool avatar, looks creative.


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice looking dog in your avatar


----------



## nikki1995

has nice pictures


----------



## estse

is from Massachusetts, and probably has a great accent. Also, pretty in pictures.


----------



## matty

Just realised what an sas veteran this kid is. Wow. Congrats. Nice having you around


----------



## Neutrino

Matty, you seem like a very wise fellow.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Seems super adorable! Also has excellent taste in men. :b

I do enjoy reading your posts you seem sweet


----------



## BobtheBest

^^ She's too cool for school, nice 8)


----------



## B l o s s o m

Is a very helpful person, is very positive and gives good advice.


----------



## Dissonance

has a nice username.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has good posts!


----------



## Luka92

She's a friendly and smart person.


----------



## northstar1991

Has good posts and I like your avatar.


----------



## estse

is quite awesome, and an asset to SAS.


----------



## Ventura

^ Is a cool member, I'd love to get to know, better.


----------



## It Happens

I like your animals


----------



## factmonger

You understand that Forrest Gump is a quality movie


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an impressive list of musical favorites!


----------



## It Happens

You post a lot of great stuff.


----------



## alee

i am impressed by the stuff u ve made


----------



## Neutrino

You seem like a positive and nice person, alee ^_^


----------



## TmastermanT

^ like your avatar and status . I was trying to beat it in a staring contest until it said Daaaaayum and me me laugh lol.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice hobbies


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Username makes me laugh and wonder if it's an inside joke.


----------



## alee

U and i have a lot in common regarding SA


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

JustThisGuy:1059825985 said:


> ^ Username makes me laugh and wonder if it's an inside joke.


Lol no, I was a sm for a site a long time ago now and had to go by an alternative name and since rawr is my favorite word, I created that name.


----------



## Camelleone

^the username is easy to remember, also a very beautiful girl


----------



## nikki1995

has good taste in music


----------



## B l o s s o m

I really like your purple signature note


----------



## Dissonance

is a new member


----------



## matty

The book he is reading sounds very interesting, and about to crack 1000 posts


----------



## factmonger

Matty is great! Definitely a valuable member of S.A.S!


----------



## northstar1991

Has interesting hobbies and a good username!


----------



## Dissonance

is independent.


----------



## estse

best username on the forum. Did I say this before? ****, i say it again.


----------



## alee

LOLing on yr signature


----------



## matty

I respect you 110% for going to the movies alone. I do it to. Did it last Sunday.


----------



## It Happens

Nice bike.


----------



## ratbag

Your 3D art is quite nice.


----------



## In Search

Awesome artist !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neutrino

Likes zombies and Bob Dylan  that's sweeeeeet


----------



## Dying note

^It's cool your a LOTR fan  I love the movies as well.


----------



## It Happens

I can't help but feel you like eyes... Which is awesome, because I love eyes. Your art is excellent.


----------



## nikki1995

Kool quote


----------



## gusstaf

Colorful avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice girl that supports the Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## estse

really kind guy who is a pleasure to have around.


----------



## Mirror

I like that you've done 6958 posts, because the number 69 is in it.


----------



## estse

realizes I've been getting dirty for 61 posts, (just read my posts, you'll see,) and is quite lovely to make such a indication.


----------



## It Happens

You've been here a long time, which is cool.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Good taste in music


----------



## Dissonance

rawrs a lot.


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice machine in your avatar


----------



## madhuds

Status: Not Like The Others


----------



## avoidobot3000

Very observant and from an interesting location.


----------



## alee

I likes yr position at that bank and LOLing on yr signature


----------



## northstar1991

Is funny and nice to talk 2!


----------



## Dissonance

She's my age.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Lives in a place which blows my $h!t hole out of the water!


----------



## alee

That signature u got there is definitely a food for thougt plus u seem to be a nice guy (welcome aboard)


----------



## The Professor

Mirror said:


> I like that you've done 6958 posts, because the number 69 is in it.


I like how you have such a dirty mind



alee said:


> That signature u got there is definitely a food for thougt plus u seem to be a nice guy (welcome aboard)


eating out is one of your favorite hobbies... props man.


----------



## It Happens

I think it's cool that you're into psychology.

Also, again, Scarface.


----------



## northstar1991

Gives good compliments on this thread!


----------



## Dissonance

Looks very charming.


----------



## Neutrino

I have a feeling you listen to wonderful music

'cause "anything meaningful" must be wonderful

:yes


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a very pretty profile page


----------



## The Professor

he's not like the others.

he's from the dirty dirty which I think is cool and I would love to visit some states down there.


----------



## fallen18

Is a very nice honest guy who's good to talk to


----------



## alee

Why so sad moosey! cmon cheer up
nice hobbies btw and a little extra!............ that is overweight? lol


----------



## Camelleone

^ looks like a very nice and friendly guy


----------



## fallen18

Your username is pretty cool!


----------



## Loveless

Writes very good poetry and seems super friendly


----------



## matty

Hehe, already found the 50 post limit.


----------



## arnie

A more prolific poster than I will ever be ^^^


----------



## sporteous

^ Bilingual weight-lifter, that's cool


----------



## Lasair

cute


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty,she needs no makeup.


----------



## DiamondSky

Rossy is Scottish, and Scots are awesome (Then again, I'm a bit biased. ) and has good taste in movies and music!


----------



## BobtheBest

Loves astronomy!


----------



## matty

Big amazing smile


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

Your status matches your avatar which is pretty funny lol, plus you own cute dogs


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

Opps I was viewing the wrong page sorry guys

Edit: You seem like a nice guy also you own a motorcycle which is always awesome


----------



## northstar1991

Great sig. Very inspiring!


----------



## BobtheBest

One of my best friends! :banana


----------



## fallen18

Is a very generous guy


----------



## Kennnie

So fresh so clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallen18

Kennnie........why does it say that you're a female??? When your a dude.....  is quite the jokester ;p


----------



## Lasair

is really pretty


----------



## Kennnie

fallen18 said:


> Kennnie........why does it say that you're a female??? When your a dude.....  is quite the jokester ;p


shhhhhh ............... im undercover.... 


Janniffy said:


> is really pretty


super duper awesome fly *** avater :blank


----------



## fallen18

Is crazy in a good way!


----------



## BobtheBest

A great girl who I'd love to help on here


----------



## fallen18

is a sweetheart (mean that in the least creepiest way (x) and is a super duper nice person!


----------



## Lasair

very cute drawings


----------



## Kennnie

sexcy cute


----------



## matty

J - A nurse, however I need to get sick in Ireland.

Kennnie - Seems to be very comfortable with oneself which I admire.


----------



## gusstaf

From Vancouver, which is one of my favorite cities. Oh, and based on your albums, you look like a really cool guy


----------



## matty

Just saw you in the no makeup thread. You are naturally beautiful.


----------



## estse

very nice and intelligent guy.


----------



## GuyMontag

I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in entertainment.


----------



## arnie

Does 3D modelling. That's cool.


----------



## northstar1991

Has good taste in music


----------



## Kennnie

Cute Stuff!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a shining beacon of hope to one and all.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Book lovers are good people. (Except if their favorite book is Mein Kampf or Twilight, or something.) ;P


----------



## alee

u and i are on the same page in terms of reading (not) lol


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a nice person.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

I just wanna hug you,:squeeze Scottish dude


----------



## northstar1991

It's great that she volunteers at animal shelters!


----------



## Rossy

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> I just wanna hug you,:squeeze Scottish dude


Thanks I could do with one.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a funny and friendly guy!

Hey Rossy where's my complimet?


----------



## Rossy

Oh sorry,pretty and nice girl.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is good at complimenting, which is very helpful to this forum!


----------



## fallen18

Someone I enjoying talking to!


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty just the way she is.


----------



## d93

I like your avatar


----------



## alee

U like linkin park. COOLL!!


----------



## fallen18

You like linkin park too so you're also cool! You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## TWlTCHY

fallen18 said:


> You like linkin park too so you're also cool! You seem like a nice guy.


humble, gorgeous, intelligent; Your perfect


----------



## fallen18

:blush far from it but that's very sweet of you. Your a Very kind guy.


----------



## arnie

cute girl :blush

you're beautiful just the way you are...


----------



## Just Tony

No **** but I like what you're wearing in your avatar pic. Simple and clean.

Actually bought a white sweater soon after I first saw your avatar awhile back.


----------



## BobtheBest

I love the "self-defeating" article in your sig.


----------



## gusstaf

The fact that he's been in both football and marching band makes him super cool


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Cool German shephard. (Can't tell if tongue or hand in its mouth. 0_o)


----------



## arnie

has a very fine set of molars ^^^


----------



## fallen18

Very sweet guy


----------



## Neutrino

You have kick butt hobbies!


----------



## BobtheBest

Loves animals!


----------



## fallen18

loves......trees??? lol i'm jk but your avatar is super prettyful it's peacful


----------



## Owl-99

She loves apples.


----------



## fallen18

^lol where did you get that from i'm alergic to them. But is from a cool place


----------



## Dissonance

Likes Pies?


----------



## Owl-99

fallen18 said:


> ^lol where did you get that from i'm alergic to them. But is from a cool place


Cause your from The Big Apple NY :boogie


----------



## It Happens

Tasmania, awesome.


----------



## alee

i like yr stuff especially the 3D models


----------



## squidlette

Cutie pie!


----------



## alee

awwwwww
tank u sshhhoo much


----------



## B l o s s o m

funneh person


----------



## B l o s s o m

and @ squidlette: I really like your avatar! Love sea creatures, they're so fascinating!


----------



## AeroCat

Your username reminds me of that old cartoon the "Power Puff Girls", it was the only English TV show I was aloud to watch growing up. See it really makes me smile. <3


----------



## Gordom

I love your profile name (Aerocat is creative), plus I like cats.


----------



## Gordom

Thanks. I enjoy reading your posts here and you have a good sense of humor.



wickedlovely said:


> Gives good compliments, has awesome hobbies, and has the cutest avatar ever! ^_^


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

^^^^ Beautiful dog!


----------



## Gordom

You have a creative list of hobbies (music, writing, and piano) and even your username has a certain symmetry (piano players seem to have a great mixture of looking at things both logically and creatively).


----------



## northstar1991

Seems very interesting and is very nice!


----------



## BobtheBest

A very interesting young lady that wants to make a difference and help others


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Gordom said:


> You have a creative list of hobbies (music, writing, and piano) and even your username has a certain symmetry (piano players seem to have a great mixture of looking at things both logically and creatively).


^^^^^This just made my day.


----------



## alee

like reading comics still, i used to read them in my childhood days. Infact i still read them lol
welcome aboard btw


----------



## Lightwing12star

You don't drink. That's good, i don't either


----------



## Rossy

Pretty girl actully looks like a girl I know.


----------



## Loveless

Pretty frickin' hilarious. First time I saw his avatar I about died laughing. And laughing. Then.... I laughed some more. Kinda guy he is really lol


----------



## Rossy

Its not that funny is it?

Seems like a cool guy.


----------



## arnie

you're a very friendly guy


----------



## Loveless

He's from Illinois. I've always wanted to go there. I last went there when I was 7. Can't remember it for the life of me. lol


----------



## Dying note

^Hey welcome to the site  Great avatar...lol


----------



## Loveless

Dying note said:


> ^Hey welcome to the site  Great avatar...lol


Lmao I'm ugly . I embrace it xD. Cicninnati has 2 good college basketball teams. She has over 1,000 posts. That's impressive ha ha


----------



## Just Tony

Laughed at some of your posts in that one "Bad Boy" thread. Said some funny stuff.


----------



## matty

Decent guy, really enjoy seeing him around.


----------



## Ventura

One of the older members, on the site, that help make it go so smoothly!!


----------



## whatevzers

^ See you everywhere  Seems to be very kind and has a cool avatar


----------



## gusstaf

You have some very beautiful (and slightly trippy) pictures in your 'random' album.


----------



## BobtheBest

Also takes beautiful photos!


----------



## Ventura

^ has a great smile


----------



## Starlightx

I see you around in a lot of the threads I browse. It's always nice to see what you have to say! You seem very nice and I like the peaceful look your avatar has.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Has a great avatar


----------



## Dissonance

He beat me to it but he also appears to get well with everyone else and I have not once heard a compliant about him.


----------



## matty

I love your avatar, and you have a lot of cool friends on sas. Must be of good character.


----------



## northstar1991

Has interesting hobbies and a nice avatar.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has interesting quotes, as well as interesting personalty around forums


----------



## Kennnie

would love the sexy time wit you


----------



## Barette

Great signature.


----------



## BobtheBest

Pretty girl.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

has a nice ***. no ****


----------



## alee

Producing music! interesting hobby


----------



## fallen18

Gives good compliments and is nice.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Well liked by many


----------



## Evo

Is rawrsome!


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes engineering, cars, and longboarding :yes Cool.


----------



## fallen18

Likes raviolis which makes you pretty cool.


----------



## Insane1

^Cute


----------



## Owl-99

^ Your like, totally insane man.


----------



## fallen18

Likes great scenery I appreciate that


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a pretty girl.


----------



## alee

u love mother nature which is a very nice thing


----------



## gusstaf

Good looking guy. And you're into cricket, a sport I find fascinating.


----------



## Kollarbones

You seem kind, and you play piano. Such a beautiful instrument that I love and wish I had the talent to play.


----------



## alee

@gustafsg
hmmm you are a freelance copywriter (likes) plus u also have maintained scrapbook (good ol days)


----------



## alee

@kollarbones
thats a gud job you got there lol


----------



## JenN2791

alee said:


> @kollarbones
> thats a gud job you got there lol


cool how you're from pakistan! always like seeing diversity everywhere esp on forums  you seem like a very friendly person as well


----------



## Dying note

^Very kind and generous in the forums  Photography is also a hobby of mine too- it's cool we have something in common.


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ Cool username and status title. I also sense quite the creativity inside of you.


----------



## Insane1

^Love the pictures in your albums.


----------



## alee

i like yr photos man. You can easily replace edward cullen


----------



## fallen18

Lmao watches twilight??


----------



## alee

nah! has to, wen u are the only brother in the house lol


----------



## Insane1

^Checked your FB,you're a good looking guy. Also the thick-frame glasses fit you well.
And hah,people always tell me I look like Edward Cullen but I don't see the resemblance (except the hair xD )


----------



## fallen18

And the eyebrows^ and your face lol you actually do now that I look at you


----------



## alee

this girl does give nice comments to all (back to business )


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ seems like a really polite and friendly person. I guess there is still SOME hope for SAS.


----------



## alee

There is always hope bro. Even this world is alive and kicking on hope


----------



## Rossy

Really nice guy.


----------



## Ventura

Has a cool avatar and frequent poster!


----------



## Loveless

Seems to ba a friendly and supportive person


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in movies, I presume. As Kung Fu Hustle is an awesome movie.

Also, you're a king.


----------



## Ventura

^ you spent a bit of time on your SAS profile, I like when users customize their profiles. Your aria of music is awesome  .


----------



## Dissonance

great musician.


----------



## matty

Love your post in the do you see yourself getting a gf thread.  lol


----------



## arnie

Has awesome hobbies ^^^


----------



## alee

@matty
I like the fact that u back yourself even in that tough work environment. Good luck bro


----------



## matty

Gives great compliments (thank you)
Has a good outlook on life and has a good approach to people. I have the same belief but know how hard it can be to act in that way with anxiety. You have a good heart.


----------



## Owl-99

Is from a great city.


----------



## Evo

Has the same first name as me. (Chris)


----------



## Rossy

Owns a cool car.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Lives in the wilds of Scotland.


----------



## alee

Yo tasmania! wish i could visit that place sometime


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your a nice person  even said it yourself in your bio


----------



## Rossy

Great hair,really suits her.


----------



## Evo

Cool avatar.


----------



## Dying note

^Beautiful pictures in your albums! And you've got great music taste


----------



## Loveless

You like Evanesence. I saw them in concert on March 22, 2007


----------



## alee

apart from yr negative traits u do have very good turn ons


----------



## Ventura

^ You seem nice and thoughtful when you post in this thread. I also adore your name


----------



## alee

u can say that again


----------



## matty

Awesome fella. Very kind and friendly


----------



## Neptunus

^ Gives solid advice.


----------



## fallen18

Your user name is so cool it reminds me of a Greek god or something idk why? x)


----------



## Dissonance

@Fallen it's the roman god of the sea, not greek god of the sea, the greek sea god is Poseidon

Also whomever above me is good human being.


----------



## fallen18

Is a smarty pants ;p I was close!


----------



## matty

Seems to be a quality member, and was a little sorry to see she wanted to take a break.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a nice guy ^_^


----------



## Loveless

She is cute and writes the best poetry


----------



## Insanityonthego

Cool username


----------



## matty

Cute and entertaining


----------



## fallen18

You look like a cute and friendly guy!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

She is cute and writes the best poetry  xoxo


----------



## fallen18

Your username. Is cool. Lol and thanks you seem like a nice person.


----------



## Kennnie

sexy time *thumbs up*


----------



## fallen18

Oh Lordy loves to hit on people all the time. X) it's actually quite funny.


----------



## BobtheBest

nice friend who I like speaking to


----------



## fallen18

Is also a good friend lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

Errr very good at poetry and inspires me to write my own poetry.


----------



## fallen18

Is a very generous person who deserves to be happy. ^_^


----------



## It Happens

You're a really good poet.


----------



## arnie

Has 3d modelling as a hobby which is much cooler than mine.


----------



## fallen18

Lol you like snowboarding pretty sure that's cool ^_^


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a shy and sweet girl.


----------



## fallen18

Is a really nice guy I enjoy chatting to.


----------



## Owl-99

^ She is 17 going on 18.


----------



## fallen18

Your username makes me laugh and pretty flower ^_^


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ From posts I've seen, cool and likeable.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a nice guy.


----------



## LordScott

you have awesome taste in scenery ^^^


----------



## Dissonance

has a obvious interest in metal and is a new member to the forums


----------



## Owl-99

^ Lives in the Golden state.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has a awesome avatar. And sorta new member. Welcome :yay


----------



## LordScott

is a cool guy. and i would love to talk to more ^^^


----------



## Ventura

^ i"m a girl- silly :b

:lol


----------



## LordScott

^^ is an awesome girl :hugs


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This guy^^^ knows about good music!


----------



## LordScott

^^ Is awesome for realizing my good tastes in music


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ Is awesome for realizing that I realized his great taste in music!


----------



## LordScott

^ is awesome at creating paradox that blows my mind


----------



## Owl-99

^ Happy & gay


----------



## matty

Is Australian, which is awesome. Come from the best land on earth. I may be bias. 
Has a beautiful avatar and enjoys nature. I am slowly learning to enjoy nature myself and finding it refreshing.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is really good at his job, and he's a QUEENSLANDER !


----------



## Mia Q

Fellow Aussie, must be awesome  Living in Tassie gets a +1


----------



## Rossy

Nice name and I bet has a sexy accent.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Has a great personality


----------



## Insane1

^Cool girl.


----------



## Evo

Cool guy.


----------



## fallen18

Cool accent.


----------



## madhuds

Cool signature


----------



## Insane1

Cool display picture


----------



## fallen18

^your cute ^_^


----------



## Ventura

^ Cute Avatar 

And I enjoy your poems.


----------



## fallen18

Thanks Hun! ^_^ your a very nice and caring lady who gives amazing advice defiantly someone I enjoy talking to!


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the nicest people on this forum


----------



## fallen18

Someone who's super awesome. ^_^


----------



## Lmatic3030

Fallen has a very pretty smile


----------



## alee

Lion King! man we are on the same page cuz that was my all time favorite in the oldies. Everyday after coming back home from school i wud not eat my lunch until i watched lion king...........and i memorized each and every dialogue (awkward i know)


----------



## Ventura

You listed Katy Parry first on your music choice you must be cool


----------



## LordScott

is a girl and i bet she is pretty. and i enjoy reading her posts ^^


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

is a guy and i bet he is pretty. and i enjoy reading posts ^^


----------



## matty

@ lord scott:Turn ons... hot chicks, need I say more.

@Psychedelic: I have not seen you in forever. Awesome member and miss seeing your posts.


----------



## LordScott

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> is a guy and i bet he is pretty. and i enjoy reading posts ^^


why thank you.. your pretty too 

and matty your compliment is your awesome bro


----------



## northstar1991

Is fairly new to the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## LordScott

^^ is a great person for welcoming me 

i love this site


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

is a guy and i bet he is pretty. and i enjoy reading your posts ^^


----------



## Rossy

She has a good sense of humour


----------



## gusstaf

^also has a good sense of humor. Made me laugh out loud with his "I'm sick of eating popcorn" quote


----------



## Rossy

Ha your welcome.
Not talked to her yet but I think she is a nice girl with great facial features.


----------



## Ventura

Has a fan club about him- nuff said?


----------



## Neutrino

A very nice lady is what you are, Ventura!


----------



## fallen18

Drop dead gorgeous


----------



## BobtheBest

Very cute and dateable :yes


----------



## fallen18

Is a gentleman ^_^ (I sound like a old lady) but is very nice and has a good mind.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is rawrsome!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has rawr superpowers. :evil


----------



## fallen18

Saintly o


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

BobtheSaint:1059850007 said:


> Has rawr superpowers. :evil


Evil banana!! Whahaha


----------



## fallen18

Her and her bf are the cutest couple! :3


----------



## Dissonance

Really Sensitive. heh.


----------



## fallen18

Obviously im depressed small things make me cry and I get upset easily it's one of the symptoms. but thanks for so kindly pointing that out. Meanie


----------



## Dissonance

I meant sensitive in a nice way I mean like you care about others.

Also very active in this thread.


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice person


----------



## It Happens

You're pretty and have a very nice smile.


----------



## j a m

You look like a really neat cosmic cloud. What kind of star systems you got in there?


----------



## bioalp43

You seem pretty well-spoken.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has a cool avatar


----------



## alee

is a very humble, nice and posts more often


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Great sense of humor.


----------



## alee

like yr choice of movies boi


----------



## fallen18

Like your avatar


----------



## alee

i like yr avatar toooooo


----------



## It Happens

You seem like a pretty nice guy.


----------



## alee

boy i like yr avatar


----------



## Neutrino

alee, you post in this thread quite a bit, which makes me believe that you are a very caring person :squeeze


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a very colourful profile


----------



## Lasair

Pretty username


----------



## Lightwing12star

You don't drink that is good


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have an awesome voice (watched your youtube channel)


----------



## alee

@Lightwing12star
You don't drink and u are an adventurous person. NICEEEEE


----------



## B l o s s o m

alee where's my comment? i posted before you:b

anyhow i'll comment on yours!

seems like a person whom you can have a good laugh with!


----------



## Owl-99

^ Likes the Movie Patch Adams.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a cutie pie.


----------



## alee

Posts more often on this thread which shows u too are a caring person


----------



## alee

u have very interesting hobbies rae


----------



## matty

Is a regular poster in this thread. A member of good values and substance.


----------



## Insane1

^You're awesome. :>


----------



## matty

Killer eyebrows


----------



## BobtheBest

Stays in Canada, a place I'd like to go one day


----------



## VaeVictis

Friendly guy that tries his best to help others.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Representing OK well!


----------



## BobtheBest

A very nice lady that supports the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Gordom

You're very sports oriented, and your posts on here make you come across as someone who could make a good coach (diplomatic and engaging).


----------



## BobtheBest

Gordom said:


> You're very sports oriented, and your posts on here make you come across as someone who could make a good coach (diplomatic and engaging).


You are right, Gordom! The more I feel confident in myself and getting rid of this SA problem, I wouldn't mind being a coach...I would like to be a leader/role model that encourages players to play with integrity, commitment, and a winning attitude. :yes

About you, I like your fashion sense in your photos


----------



## Kennnie

have nice eyes


----------



## TmastermanT

^ Nice job occupation lol.


----------



## Ventura

A young positive guy


----------



## Gordom

When I needed some technical expertise with the site here, you jumped in to help really quickly, and went above and beyond the call of duty in how well you explained the answer to my question.

When I read your other posts, it seems like it's part of your nature to be helpful. I can detect a pattern here.


----------



## kosherpiggy

cute doggie


----------



## Perfectionist

Love all your fun pics in the pic thread!!


----------



## matty

Is one hell of a canadian and enjoy spending time with her.


----------



## Gordom

You seem like a guy who likes to work hard and play hard.


----------



## matty

Has a wonderful about me full of detail. Seems like a genuine guy, well educated, career orientated. And is as self labeled a senor citizen of sas lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

An interesting and adventurous person.


----------



## gusstaf

Always has interesting posts...maybe cause he is the daydreaming master


----------



## fallen18

Kittys!!!! >_< yours are so cute and you went scuba diving??? That's really intriguing your lucky.


----------



## Neutrino

You're a sweet girl, fallen, and I wish you were happier! You deserve it ^_^ a lot of your posts are upbeat though, and that is great :yes


----------



## Kennnie

Lord of th e RINGs fanatic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallen18

Neutrino said:


> You're a sweet girl, fallen, and I wish you were happier! You deserve it ^_^ a lot of your posts are upbeat though, and that is great :yes


^_^ aw your a sweetie thanks :squeeze

Andddd it's a miracle kennnie your a male!!! X)


----------



## LordScott

^^ has an awesome avatar!!


----------



## Ventura

^ Has a good avatar graphic, he made himself! Well done. And anyone from Jersey is pretty cool.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is kind and thoughtful. Makes a great friend!


----------



## northstar1991

Has interesting hobbies and super mod powers!


----------



## BobtheBest

Beautiful young lady that supports women's rights and helps people.


----------



## B l o s s o m

is always there to help, and an awesome friend


----------



## Rossy

Very nice and pretty girl.


----------



## B l o s s o m

a very caring individual with great potential!


----------



## alee

she can make yr day.............such a lovely friend


----------



## UgShy

Looks like a very approachable and friendly guy.


----------



## Oneire

Your avatar favors Auguste Rodin's sculpture _The Thinker_.

Cool :yes


----------



## gusstaf

Great quote in signature


----------



## Insane1

^Cute girl


----------



## fallen18

I love your sig it's sad but meaningful


----------



## Neo1234

Love your cute avatar and your name as well


----------



## matty

Plays Guitar and has a pretty good list of movies. I also like your name Santosh.


----------



## Ventura

^ Is a great person to talk too  

Also his new avatar is pretty cool :b


----------



## fallen18

super duper prettyful!! :3 and you have a awesome personality that makes anyone smile ^_^


----------



## Lightwing12star

Cute avatar  Its good you don't drink and are down to earth like me too.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ She likes the dark materials series by Mr. Phillip Pullman!

Golden Compass <3


----------



## fallen18

Omg likes the golden compass too  it's a shame the church made a big deal out of that movie :c my dad was so bent on not bringing me to watch it but I still saw it and I loved it! ^_^ I read the books a while ago too.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love your avatar


----------



## alee

is seen quite often on this thread and thats really great


----------



## fallen18

Likes going to the movies that's always a fun time.


----------



## Rossy

Looks spiffy.


----------



## alee

i like the name Ross


----------



## pete993

^ Likes cricket! ^


----------



## fallen18

Aw your from the uk :3 I wish I could visit to there.


----------



## pete993

It's not that great, trust me!

Just had a look through your album (not in a creepy way!), I love your drawings! :yes


----------



## fallen18

pete993 said:


> It's not that great, trust me!
> 
> Just had a look through your album (not in a creepy way!), I love your drawings! :yes


Lol still it would be interesting and you guys have the coolest accents and why thanks! :teeth


----------



## Rossy

Thinks Scottish accents are the best lol


----------



## fallen18

lmao rossy how is that a compliment??? But has a cool accent also. :b


----------



## matty

You have great quotes in your Signature


----------



## estse

is one of the best looking guys on here.


----------



## matty

Has the best sense of humor on here, as well as a very friendly and enjoyable personality. Probably handsome, however I dont remember what you look like, or if I have ever seen a pic.


----------



## Neutrino

You like beach volleyball. That is awesome


----------



## gusstaf

Awesome signature. Heaven IS exactly like The Shire and the angels are all little hobbitses


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Scrapbooking rules :3


----------



## gusstaf

Yes it does 

And you're rawrsome!


----------



## squidlette

Another former dancer! *bonds*


----------



## LordScott

^^^ squids are awesome!!


----------



## UgShy

Friendly guy that isn't afraid to get out there and post pics and such. Also has a good list of Turn Ons!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a nice looking guy


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Is one of humanities greatest achievements


----------



## Owl-99

^ Likes Stevie Wonder


----------



## Furious Ming

Loving nature and enjoying the company of caring people are both awesome.


----------



## Owl-99

^ lives in a cool city.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems like a very nice person


----------



## BobtheBest

I'm now a cool rawrster just like her :evil


----------



## squidlette

Very cool dude. Cooler than the other side of the pillow, perhaps.


----------



## BobtheBest

A cute, athletic girl with a winning attitude


----------



## Neptunus

^ Is very thoughtful and kind!


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a very important person (super moderator)


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Lives in Tasmania. A place i've always wanted to visit


----------



## pete993

^ Is interested in science and the universe, I love that sort of stuff!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Is surrounded by an aura of amazement


----------



## Rossy

Cool username.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice guy


----------



## Rossy

Rawr-tastic


----------



## Neutrino

Your music list is awesome!


----------



## alee

i like your name and i like the fact that you are into books and dancing, something one can associate most girls with lol


----------



## northstar1991

A very friendly guy


----------



## BobtheBest

Adorable best friend :squeeze


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Fellow rawrster, heck he even got a keychain for it lol :evil


----------



## UgShy

Cute girl with a fun personality and a great taste in movies.


----------



## estse

All posts point to positive. Seems like a really kind guy from what I've read or seen.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Original


----------



## Owl-99

^ 20 years young.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Nature lovers are good people. Though I'm sure it's much easier to love nature being from Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99

Actually the beautiful scenery in my avatar is hemlock gorge in Ithaca New York State.
^ your a nice guy.


----------



## JenN2791

You probably have a thing for scenery <3 awesome stuff.


----------



## Furious Ming

Photography is an awesome Hobby.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Canadians keep the world in orbit


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool profile page


----------



## northstar1991

Is my bestie on SAS!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a can do kind of girl.


----------



## Neutrino

You like reading, you're from Tasmania and you have an clever signature... Need I say more?


----------



## Kennnie

Hot!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very funny, I like reading your postings


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great person


----------



## Kennnie

Wow, great taste in music


----------



## Owl-99

^ Likes singing and nature.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has a peaceful avatar


----------



## alee

has such lovely birds


----------



## Owl-99

^Your name reminds me of Mohammed Ali, the greatest boxer of all time.


----------



## alee

and yr name reminds me of bigbird, the character from sesame street lol


----------



## Princess143

You seem like a nice guy


----------



## Rossy

Really friendly


----------



## Owl-99

^ Och aye the noo.


----------



## Bryan108

Tasmania sounds like a cool place to live!


----------



## Owl-99

^ Likes researching must be intelligent.


----------



## Neutrino

Wow... An independent thinker AND a ninja  you're simply amazing, Bryan 

^_^ clearly a very creative and fun guy, you are


----------



## Neutrino

Oh dear, I was too slow. Bigblue, you're a fast poster :b and you post here a lot, so you must like making others feel good  that's sweet!


----------



## Owl-99

Anyone who lives in Isengard is cool dude.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you give so many nice compliments to others, and make them happy


----------



## Owl-99

^ Is a lovely girl, and great dancer.


----------



## Shizuma

Seems a great person.


----------



## Owl-99

oui oui Madame


----------



## B l o s s o m

love your avatar and it's great you like scenery!


----------



## fallen18

One of the nicest people on here ^_^


----------



## Starlightx

A very pretty girl and I like your new avatar!


----------



## B l o s s o m

fallen18 said:


> One of the nicest people on here ^_^


Omg, you just made my day .. Love you Fallen!  hugs

^ Wicked Lovely: You're gorgeous, sweet and hope I can get to know you better!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Rawrtastic!  and very nice


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend and fellow rawrster!


----------



## alee

truly the saint


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a very smart and nice guy.


----------



## Barette

Seems like a sweet person.


----------



## fallen18

I love your avatar since I love the 1900's! ^_^ (I'm a weirdo)


----------



## Loveless

Nice girl and pretty too


----------



## fallen18

You seem like your a funny guy ^_^ who's sweet too!


----------



## Evo

Sweet girl.


----------



## Darsidian

You seem like a very smart person. And you're right; every genius is always considered "off-beat".


----------



## Darsidian

Darsidian said:


> You seem like a very smart person. And you're right; every genius is always considered "off-beat".


^@fallen18

But if that's you in your avatar pic, then you've got musical talent, which is something to be envious of!


----------



## Kennnie

great taste in music


----------



## Darsidian

Seems like a super fun guy


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a really nice guy with a nice profile picture that says I'm thinking/observing ^_^ lol you must be smart


----------



## andy7

I think it has been said already, but sweet and pretty girl


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks ^_^ that's cool that you speak English well even though Spanish is your native tounge. That takes allot of learning


----------



## northstar1991

Is nice, gives great compliments, and I like the sig


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the friendliest people on SAS


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice dude ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

Kind person.


----------



## Neptunus

^ A deep thinker, and very supportive when need be!


----------



## Dissonance

A great mod, and very genuine in her compliments

That actually sounded true thank you neptunus.


----------



## Neptunus

^ You're welcome! I call it as I see it!


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome mod that gives out great advice and support.

Looking at your profile page makes me want to dive through my laptop and start swimming in it lol...


----------



## DesertStar91

You have a super cool avatar


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks  I like your avatar too, it reminds me of my mom's rosebush plant. You're very nice lady.


----------



## Darsidian

BobtheSaint said:


> Thanks  I like your avatar too, it reminds me of my mom's rosebush plant. You're very nice lady.


And I love your avatar! Winter was always my favorite season. it's amazing how beautiful snow can make any landscape look.


----------



## Neutrino

Aaaaand fourth post in a row to say I like your avatar, but I do! It's very charismatic. 

ALSO, nice detailed profile :yes it's great that you're doing better with your SA and depression, too.


----------



## Darsidian

Neutrino said:


> Aaaaand fourth post in a row to say I like your avatar, but I do! It's very charismatic.
> 
> ALSO, nice detailed profile :yes it's great that you're doing better with your SA and depression, too.


Thanks!

I must say, you have an EXCELLENT taste in movies!


----------



## It Happens

You also have a great taste in movies, books, and music.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems like a nice guy


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend and fellow rawrster


----------



## Owl-99

Is the man from Mississippi.


----------



## madhuds

Signature
//Happiness is nothing more than good health and a bad memory// :agree


----------



## Owl-99

Lives in silcon city.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Informative.


----------



## Owl-99

Likes this thread.


----------



## alee

is from Tasmania. Such a lovely place. Wish i could visit sometime


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes sports and pokemon


----------



## Darsidian

BobtheSaint said:


> Likes sports and pokemon


Yes! Fellow Pokemon fans! You guys know what's up!


----------



## alee

AlphaZombie said:


> You look like a boss.


seems nice and exciting and is a newbie
welcome to the forum boy


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Your looks makes all women around him excited


----------



## matty

@alee: Is a fan of cricket, which would be hard not to with where you are from. 
@Raw: You like Jiu Jitsu, and have incredible style. Look awesome in your pic


----------



## Darsidian

matty said:


> @alee: Is a fan of cricket, which would be hard not to with where you are from.
> @Raw: You like Jiu Jitsu, and have incredible style. Look awesome in your pic


You strike me as a strong, thoughtful person. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Rossy

Intresting username and nice person.


----------



## northstar1991

Is very nice and one of the most popular guys on SAS


----------



## Darsidian

northstar1991 said:


> Is very nice and one of the most popular guys on SAS


A hugely positive influence on SAS! Thanks for all of your contributions.


----------



## gusstaf

Fascinating signature


----------



## Neutrino

Are you human, or are you dancer? You are both and that is beautiful! Dance is awesome


----------



## TediousMind

What else is beautiful is the Lord of the Rings Trilogy... and also awesome! Therefore, YOU are awesome Neutrino! =]


----------



## BobtheBest

Welcome to SAS, really nice anime avatar!


----------



## Manning

You appear to be quite lively and optimistic.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Avatar made me chuckle. (What's that from?)


----------



## Manning

It's a painting of Giovanni de' Medici. I decided to use it as an avatar for its whimsical quality you alluded to.

I like your sense of taste.


----------



## Neo1234

I like your hair .


----------



## fallen18

I like your sig it's meaningful and deep ^_^ I feel like allot of people can relate to it.


----------



## Toppington

Very kind (or perhaps you have a horribly evil side you aren't showing us :b) and beautiful.


----------



## fallen18

MWHAHAHA :um I have no idea what your talking about ^_^ but is kind and nice.....and....and kind and nice


----------



## BobtheBest

Kind and nice friend to talk to, makes my day feel so much better


----------



## fallen18

*sniff* :') is such a nice person!


----------



## BobtheBest

Does her part to help people on SAS by making their day with compliments :squeeze


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very positive person and contributes greatly to SAS!


----------



## Furious Ming

Has an awesome avatar.


----------



## WhoDey85

Has a cool username. Reminds me of Jade Empire and Mortal Kombat from some reason.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a dedicated fan of the Cincinatti Bengals.


----------



## Owl-99

All round good guy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your from a awesome location, looks pretty


----------



## Ventura

^ Really cute avatar


----------



## estse

^a forum all-star and all-around great person.


----------



## Bryan108

You have a crapload of posts on SAS
Edit: oops that comment was to Mercurochrome
To IrishK: you look pretty


----------



## estse

^has a cool avatar.



irishK said:


> Your sense of humour stands out to me. I find myself smiling after reading some of your posts. Uniqueness is a great quality to have.


And you're one the kindest people on here, and your influence lingers even when you're not around. Plus, unbeknownst to yourself, I lured you into my trap of this thread. I admit, it's purely selfish of me. ;-)


----------



## Darsidian

Bryan108 said:


> You have a crapload of posts on SAS
> Edit: oops that comment was to Mercurochrome
> To IrishK: you look pretty


You seem like a deep thinker. :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Likes Lord of the Rings


----------



## BobtheBest

Very pretty girl.


----------



## Ventura

^ Has a great smile- lovely avatar.... and great to talk to!!!! 



Mercurochrome said:


> ^a forum all-star and all-around great person.


Aww  , I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. But thanks, your a very interesting, funny guy and, been around here for years- a forum legend.


----------



## Owl-99

Has lots of friends.


----------



## fallen18

Its cool that you live in Tasmania and your username reminds me of nemo x) "so what's the ocean like?" *nemo looks puzzled* "um it's big and blue?" :O "I knew it"


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ You're funny and likeable.


----------



## fallen18

Is a very likable guy as well who I think shouldn't be too hard on himself


----------



## alee

very active member of this thread


----------



## JenN2791

always nice to see how much kind words you have to say to everyone here  very generous of a person you are


----------



## B l o s s o m

It's cool that you like photography  and you look pretty in your pic.


----------



## alee

a very lively person full of energy (seemingly)


----------



## B l o s s o m

fun person to talk too.. Keep it up man!!


----------



## matty

Kind friendly and good to talk to.


----------



## alee

i like yr profession


----------



## matty

Has an incredible future and would love to see where you are in 10 yrs.


----------



## alee

if i make it that is


----------



## matty

You will mate, you have a solid base. Good morals and a strong character.


----------



## Ventura

Really digging the new avatar! Your also friendly in all your posts.


----------



## Princess143

<3 your avatar....


----------



## fallen18

Super nice person! who I bet is a great aunt ^_^


----------



## Manning

Enjoys rainy nights-- I love the rain too, it is utterly sublime.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Friendly


----------



## fallen18

Seriously gorgeous I love your avatar! It's so pretty


----------



## northstar1991

One of the friendliest people on SAS


----------



## fallen18

One of the most supportive people on SAS  seriously so far from all the posts I've seen from you are very helpful and caring ^_^


----------



## Loveless

She is like idk awesome


----------



## Ventura

^ Cute avatar- and frequent poster! (also new) Welcome


----------



## Neutrino

You're a nice girl, Ventura :squeeze even though I don't know you that well, if I ever had a problem and had no one to turn to, I think you'd be there to help me out. You're very sweet.


----------



## adam28

I like your avatar. I've probably read LOTR all the way through 5-6 times. But I almost never tell people that they would be like wth...


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice sig, Eminem rap is interesting.


----------



## bioalp43

Has an opinion about rap music, and hence probably knows more about other music, and is thus probably a good-lucking fellow.


----------



## Neutrino

You like Prison Break... I approve :b you also appear to have a wonderful sense of humour and speak your mind (am I right??? That's the impression I got from your profile ^_^)


----------



## It Happens

Lord of the Rings, good taste in movies.

Also it seems you read frequently, which is awesome.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Is obviously a Pink Floyd fan.

*plays Comfortably Numb*


----------



## matty

Is impulsive and incredibly indecisive, which must lead to an interesting life. Also seems very creative, and has a nice avatar.


----------



## avoidobot3000

People call him 'Rain' because he gets all the ladies soaking wet. 

:spit


----------



## matty

haha, just gave one hell of a compliment. 

Has a great sense of humor and an interesting about me. Someone I am definitely going to pay more attention too in the future.


----------



## Fear Goggles

status is Amor Fati, suggesting that you have an interest in the writings of Nietzsche


----------



## Ventura

Your avatar is creative!


----------



## Owl-99

You have posted 4,489


----------



## Ventura

You have posted 285- and seem really friendly in all of them.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I think your location is awesome.


----------



## Owl-99

Has only just joined


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Love the avatar!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

^ Has that Cali swag


----------



## Lasair

nice eyes sir


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

millenniumman75 said:


> ^has a remarkably gentle spirit online compared to his avatar/profile portrayal - total deception :lol.


I agree with this, where did the Hellion King go? 

For jhannify. I think you're a very nice and reasonable person. You hold the title of moderator well in a place like this.

*Waits for the awkward moment when people see 'Nidhoggr' and avoid the thread*


----------



## Owl-99

cool avatar


----------



## WhatWentWrong

guys got more friends on here than I have on the web and in real life -__-

Kudo's to him!


----------



## Owl-99

Has a witty signature


----------



## gusstaf

Amazing eyes...and seems like an awesome person in general.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ She has gone scuba diving!

I would love to try that one day. It would be scary though :afr


----------



## JenN2791

ILLMATIC! Nas is awesome. Props to you for the reference in your name lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Apparently listens to Nas, nice. Shared a cute puppy hug with everyone.


----------



## northstar1991

Great sig!


----------



## Neutrino

You have a lot of positive energy (from what I've gathered :b)


----------



## fallen18

You like lord of the rings which is a amazing movie!!!


----------



## gusstaf

Great at giving compliments!


----------



## JenN2791

pretty cool how one of your favorite films is "Crash."

And you like playing the piano.

Two awesome things


----------



## Darsidian

JenN2791 said:


> pretty cool how one of your favorite films is "Crash."
> 
> And you like playing the piano.
> 
> Two awesome things


I can definitely respect that you're a photographer. I wish I had an eye for that stuff.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Wonderful hobbies


----------



## matty

Looks great in your avatar. Is cute and from cali, two things I am jealous of.


----------



## Owl-99

Is pretty cool


----------



## matty

Is a nature lover/


----------



## BobtheBest

It's very nice that you're back on the forums....cool username


----------



## matty

Very kind member, someone I respect greatly.


----------



## fallen18

I love your username :O


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Really sweet and nice


----------



## BobtheBest

A cool fellow rawrster


----------



## northstar1991

Is nice and good to talk 2!


----------



## Dissonance

Squeezed to perfection.


----------



## fallen18

Someone I enjoy talking to


----------



## Owl-99

Is an Aussie mate


----------



## alee

i love yr signature  long live google translate


----------



## Ventura

^ cute profile picture. And awesomely funny on chat


----------



## In Search

love the colors in you profile so vivid


----------



## UgShy

Good looking guy with some cool hobbies


----------



## namespace11

Really cool The Thinker sculpture pose!


----------



## Neutrino

You like running, nuff said.


----------



## Dissonance

You like Lord of the Rings a series I myself have not gone into yet.


----------



## fallen18

Your nice and you should watch lord of the rings b/c it's really good


----------



## Dissonance

A great person to talk to and I can share my feelings of doubt and happiness with.


----------



## namespace11

You have a wicked Donald Duck avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Your from Texas which is cool!


----------



## Robert Paulson

You think Texas is cool which is cool


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Hit the nail on the head in the nice guy thread.


----------



## Dying note

^I really love the quote you chose for your sig


----------



## EndlessBlu

You seem very creative, probably much more creative than me


----------



## northstar1991

Has an interesting avatar


----------



## Dissonance

A shy but pretty lady.


----------



## fallen18

Is quackers :b also someone who has a different sense of humor


----------



## 2StarlessNight

fallen18 said:


> Is quackers :b also someone who has a different sense of humor


Judging by your icon, it seems that you like anime, which automatically makes you awesome! :yes I also really like your username, and you and I like a lot of the same songs (meaning you have awesome music taste! Yay!). You also seem really nice, judging by some of your posts.


----------



## northstar1991

Has great taste in music and doesn't tolerate prejudice of any kind! That's great.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You always help those who are lost and you value tolerance. You are a cool woman!


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You seem like a very capable person to me. You're still very young and with concerted effort you will achieve what you set out to accomplish. Your username is the kind of reference I'd know about straight away :lol "And just like that, my runnin' days was over." lol


----------



## whatevzers

Not sure if your profile pic is Thor's Hammer or not, but either way, it's awesome. Cool avatar too.


----------



## alee

Loves the 90s music which was totally great


----------



## B l o s s o m

has great plans for his studies


----------



## Owl-99

Has a beautiful avatar


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your avatar too.. so relaxing


----------



## Owl-99

We both became members in the same month, so you must be cool.


----------



## B l o s s o m

bigblue38 said:


> We both became members in the same month, so you must be cool.


:boogie I'm gonna add you, cool person.


----------



## alee

when u need some one to talk to she is the best option


----------



## B l o s s o m

alee said:


> when u need some one to talk to she is the best option


Likes to joke and gives sweet compliments


----------



## alee

is a nice poser as well (from the pics)


----------



## Shizuma

Like your nickname


----------



## alee

btw what was that language?
thank u


----------



## northstar1991

Is funny and nice to talk 2!


----------



## BobtheBest

Is also funny and nice to talk to.


----------



## Param0re

the username is cool and the avatar reminds me of Christmas hehehe!


----------



## Dying note

^Great profile pic  And art is a hobby of mine as well.


----------



## B l o s s o m

extremely talented and artistic woman


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice username, she's one of the powerpuff girls that can beat these SA bad guys. :yes


----------



## B l o s s o m

he's constantly beating up these SA bad guys


----------



## fallen18

Super nice and gorgeous ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an insanely gorgeous new photo


----------



## noyadefleur

Is a very nice guy, from what I've seen around the forums.


----------



## fallen18

Okay well your pretty have really awesome hobbies like dancing and I like your avatar.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Physically cannot take a bad picture.


----------



## Neutrino

You have awesome palm trees on your profile. 'Tis pretty.


----------



## Dissonance

pretty honest.


----------



## Vincent Law

he's not dethpicable.


----------



## Neutrino

I love your signature :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Is a cool chick


----------



## fallen18

I like your avatar it's pretty


----------



## Dissonance

Intelligent and really caring that she looks out for others more so then herself.


----------



## northstar1991

Gives a lot of good compliments on this thread!


----------



## Dying note

^Has a wonderful personality


----------



## Owl-99

Is from the Buckeye state


----------



## TooLoud

Seem to have your priorities straight


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pretty


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Fulfilled, and receives great joy in giving compliments.


----------



## Owl-99

seems like an easy going guy


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool avatar, I wish I was in it...


----------



## MidnightBlu

A very nice and thoughtful guy.


----------



## bioalp43

A straight-forward woman.


----------



## UgShy

Looks like a fun guy. Your listed hobby made me laugh too


----------



## Neutrino

You have the best avatar in the history of avatars


----------



## B l o s s o m

You love the Lord of the Rings and dogs  that's super awesome!


----------



## Crystal116

I like your Harry Potter picture and sense of humor! Also am fascinated that you live in Aussie


----------



## Crystal116

Blossom, is that a pix of Cherry Blossoms?


----------



## B l o s s o m

Yes it is Crystal


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is a very friendly person


----------



## alee

Appears to be a very mature and a very determined person


----------



## fallen18

Has some good taste in music linkin park


----------



## LordScott

Is a young lady, and i bet she is pretty


----------



## TooLoud

Live one state away from me


----------



## LordScott

TooLoud said:


> Live one state away from me


fo real? lets meet up and go on a date  <3


----------



## Lasair

I love spiderman yaaay


----------



## LordScott

Janniffy said:


> I love spiderman yaaay


i love your avatar.. is that suppose to be Jamie from Myth Busters?


----------



## Lasair

LordScott said:


> i love your avatar.. is that suppose to be Jamie from Myth Busters?


I never looked at it that way - totally love that show


----------



## fallen18

Super sweet person with cute puppy's ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Very loyal friend that is quite photogenic.


----------



## fallen18

Great dancer at parties x)


----------



## BobtheBest

Loves to slurp up the root beer at parties too :cup


----------



## fallen18

Mwhahahaa does dis is gonna be good dance at parties!! :boogie


----------



## TooLoud

Good taste in music and sound like a fun girl


----------



## fallen18

Aw your 13 I wish I was that young again. Welcome to the forums btw you seem likable!! :boogie


----------



## alee

LOling at yr avatar and yr status (contrast)


----------



## fallen18

Pfthahaha my feelings are a bit crazy if you can't tell x) but is a very nice guy! ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Like my dis is gonna be good dance. :boogie


----------



## fallen18

Has a awesome new haircut looking spiffy bob


----------



## BobtheBest

Thank you fallen, your hair looks great on you too


----------



## fallen18

Pfthahaha thanks x) is very genorous with his compliments


----------



## BobtheBest

It's really nice that you're happy and laughing


----------



## fallen18

it's really nice that you appreciate others happiness ^_^


----------



## UgShy

Friendly member with lots of positive posts  Is also cute.


----------



## arnie

Just started a new relationship. Good job!


----------



## northstar1991

A pretty nice guy and has nice guns!


----------



## fallen18

Super duper nice lady!!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Another super duper nice lady.


----------



## Gordom

You're from Mississippi and live up to the concept of Southern Hospitality.


----------



## fallen18

Love this thread is also very sincere ^_^


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I like how positive you are, it's refreshing.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Haha I was going to compliment the girl and JustThisGuy has to pop in! :lol

Very cute and nice guy. Easy to talk to.


----------



## Sabriella

I love your username and that you're always popping up on various parts of the forum with your positive outlook!


----------



## Grimsey

Your avatar made me laugh. Anyone who likes Rowan Atkinson very likely has a great sense of humor.



> Turn Ons: Open-mindedness, creativity, humour, passion, kindness, intelligence.


If your profile is any indication, you seem to be a genuinely cool person.


----------



## arnie

If your profile is any indication, you live in canada. I hear it's cold up there, eh?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Learning spanish which is good because I can't even speak it lol


----------



## Grimsey

Anyone who likes horror films and Studio Ghibli is awesome in my book!


----------



## Owl-99

cool username


----------



## fallen18

I admire that you appreciate nature ^_^


----------



## Owl-99

A sweet and kind girl


----------



## fallen18

Nice guy who like reading which is good in my book


----------



## It Happens

fallen18 said:


> Nice guy who like reading which is good in my book


I see what you did there. Most witty.

Everything I have observed about you tells me you're awesome and that you're the type of person I'd like to be around.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Seems like a very nice guy based on posts. Beneficial to the SAS.


----------



## Owl-99

Is friends with Evo


----------



## alee

peaceful avatar


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Makes nice compliments


----------



## Furious Ming

Has an awesome username and is a DJ.


----------



## BobtheBest

Really loves music


----------



## UgShy

Real nice guy with a great smile!


----------



## fallen18

Super duper nice guy!! ^_^


----------



## 91blvd

"your entirely bonkers. But i'll tell you a secret: All the best people are."

I really like this!  I actually like all that you have on your signature!


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks Girly you seem really nice I feel like your someone that others would easily get along with


----------



## BobtheBest

Would be fun to hang out with at a party :yay


----------



## 91blvd

fallen18 said:


> Aw thanks Girly you seem really nice I feel like your someone that others would easily get along with


Well thank you! I think you are pretty good at reading people lol I do tend to get along with many people. It is just hard for me to put myself out there to make friends and stuff, I'm super shy until I get comfortable


----------



## fallen18

BobtheSaint said:


> Would be fun to hang out with at a party :yay





91blvd said:


> Well thank you! I think you are pretty good at reading people lol I do tend to get along with many people. It is just hard for me to put myself out there to make friends and stuff, I'm super shy until I get comfortable


Yay I was right but thank you! Is a good friend ^_^

And lmao bob dances the crazy chicken :b


----------



## Furious Ming

Is incredibly beautiful and reads a lot.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Is not afraid to wear glasses as I can see from the avatar


----------



## Neutrino

You have an amazing username! It makes me smile every time I see it. And also, deep voices = sexé.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool profile page


----------



## Neutrino

B l o s s o m said:


> Is not afraid to wear glasses as I can see from the avatar


Oh snap! Posted at the same time...

Blossom, you are such a sweet person. Your posts are so kind and sincere :yes


----------



## Neutrino

BobtheSaint said:


> Cool profile page


AGAIN!! Haha jeez :b

I get very positive vibes from you, Bob. You seem like a fun loving guy ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Neutrino said:


> AGAIN!! Haha jeez :b
> 
> I get very positive vibes from you, Bob. You seem like a fun loving guy ^_^


My bad, I edited since we posted at the same time haha. 

Thanks! You have some cool looking dogs in your photos :b


----------



## Owl-99

Has a great avatar


----------



## alee

again...........a peeeeaceefullll avatar


----------



## B l o s s o m

very sincere friend


----------



## Owl-99

My Maltese friend


----------



## B l o s s o m

:O compliments you for remembering such a little detail about me... that I'm Maltese  not everyone remembers that.


----------



## Owl-99

B l o s s o m said:


> :O compliments you for remembering such a little detail about me... that I'm Maltese  not everyone remembers that.


Geography is a favourite hobby of mine


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am pretty sure you're quite insightful and introspective given the quality of your signature. It really made me smile. Your avatar is pretty. And you're technically Australian which automatically makes you excellent


----------



## Owl-99

Why thank you kind sir, you sound like a great guy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

bigblue38 said:


> Why thank you kind sir, you sound like a great guy.


Sometimes I am  But let me assure you nobody lives without mistakes.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Likes your blog... very poetic


----------



## Owl-99

A wonderful girl


----------



## B l o s s o m

Hobbies:Nature, reading, movies

Has a good combo of hobbies


----------



## Owl-99

Is a gentle and caring soul


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a heart of gold with posting compliments regularly


----------



## alee

has a masters degree in the disappearing act 
JK! nah shes also a very caring and a sincere friend that i have coma across in my life


----------



## scum

I need to go to pakistan to get a fitted suit. Sorry for the innocuous, tangential, racial impetus, but it just reminded me.


----------



## B l o s s o m

couldn't read all of your blog entries, but you are a great writer


----------



## BobtheBest

A beautiful, poetic person that makes people feel positive on this site.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you focus on each individual and you don't just see him/her as another number to add, you really try to help people out.


----------



## Lasair

User name makes me feel happy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Awesome avatar


----------



## BobtheBest

Fellow rawrster that stays in sunny Cali. 8)


----------



## B l o s s o m

has reached 2,540 posts! (full of positivity as always)


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a positive poster here with good intentions right from the start (I complimented you in this thread on your first post )


----------



## fallen18

Is saintly and now considered a war hero x)


----------



## BobtheBest

I'm safe now, lol.  
You seem to have the same brown eyes as me


----------



## fallen18

Pfthahaha is pretty confident which is a plus.


----------



## BobtheBest

Loving your status hahah


----------



## fallen18

Loving your status as well! Lol


----------



## BobtheBest

For some reason, I feel attached to the second quote in your sig. Excellent use of the word "bonkers"


----------



## fallen18

Likes the word bonkers must be bonkers ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes to get bonkers with me


----------



## fallen18

Thank god i'm not (dare I say normal) so glad to be bonkers here ^_^ lol but is a really nice and funny guy


----------



## northstar1991

A great friend on here!


----------



## Owl-99

Miss friendly


----------



## fallen18

Good at giving nice compliments


----------



## BobtheBest

Lover of this thread


----------



## fallen18

Also loves this thread :b


----------



## Neutrino

You're a perdy girl and very cheerful. ^_^ <--- I think of that smiley when I see your posts.


----------



## Owl-99

your cool, and you like to change your avatar


----------



## fallen18

Neutrino said:


> You're a perdy girl and very cheerful. ^_^ <--- I think of that smiley when I see your posts.


Hahahaha! ^_^



bigblue38 said:


> your cool, and you like to change your avatar


I like your avatar it reminds me of a some magical ice kingdom where the penguins roam and rule the majestic south pole (don't ask me what's wrong with me I'm tired and delusional) but seriously its pretty!


----------



## Dissonance

Can do anything when they set their mind to it.


----------



## fallen18

Has a flying Kirby as his avatar :3


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool avatar, I love Kirby video games


----------



## fallen18

Likes Kirby too! >_<


----------



## arnie

I like your quotes page.


----------



## Bryan108

ya got big muscles!


----------



## Neutrino

You're independent and headed down the right path  good to see that you want to kick anxiety's ***


----------



## alee

u know what although u like dogs but i once had a cat named moosey


----------



## fallen18

Omg that's so cute x) but also likes cats!


----------



## BobtheBest

You're fun to hang out with!

dance, fallen, dance :boogie


----------



## fallen18

Lol *does moon walk* is funny!


----------



## Dissonance

Likes Kirby.


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice person with a cute avatar! :3


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a cute person with a nice avatar.


----------



## eissejtsuj

Is one of the most levelheaded men I've never met


----------



## fallen18

Is prettyful and seems like she has good insight


----------



## Owl-99

pretty woman


----------



## fallen18

Loving your sig!


----------



## Rest or Real?

Writes insightful poetry well.


----------



## fallen18

Is a great friend


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Holy ****!
You're really, really pretty :blush


----------



## Dissonance

Can appreciate beauty haha


----------



## It Happens

I like your name, it's a cool word.

And, why not



> Can appreciate beauty haha


so can you, Dissonance.


----------



## UgShy

Has good taste in books. 1984 is one of my favorite books ever


----------



## matty

Loves the outdoors, has an awesome mo in his avatar, and an epic beard in his photos. 

This man can grow facial hair like no other.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Rawrsome new mod


----------



## B l o s s o m

a huggable, sweet friend


----------



## Lasair

Sweet girl with lots of potential


----------



## Bryan108

Always welcmes sas newcomers which is nice
Edit: was to blossom
To above post: got a good taste for music!


----------



## fallen18

Loving your avatar it's a kitty!! ^_^


----------



## Neutrino

I have come to the conclusion that you are the sweetest person on SAS. Girl crush :b (don't be creeped out!!)


----------



## B l o s s o m

I love your awesome avatar!!


----------



## fallen18

Neutrino said:


> I have come to the conclusion that you are the sweetest person on SAS. Girl crush :b (don't be creeped out!!)


 awww thanks!!

R91 is one of the sweetest people on here and has helped me out allot! Your a really awesome person ^_^ with adorable puppies :3


----------



## JenN2791

@Fallen18 -- just saw some pics you posted of yourself in the Albums thing on your profile here. You're so gorgeous! <3


----------



## alee

@fallen 18
i liked yr bonkers signature so much that i set it as my FB status (forgot to put the reference )


----------



## alee

JenN2791 said:


> @Fallen18 -- just saw some pics you posted of yourself in the Albums thing on your profile here. You're so gorgeous! <3


hmmmm photographyyyyyy. I always wanna b a photographer but cant seem to get the focus right lol


----------



## LordScott

is awesome and dark!


----------



## SambaBus

Spiderman is cool.


----------



## alee

thats a very cool username u got there


----------



## alee

rite back at ya bro


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a great smile


----------



## Ventura

^ Very positive.


----------



## BobtheBest

Congrats on being a new mod, you really deserve it


----------



## Luka92

Is a very friendly and positive person.


----------



## B l o s s o m

so you value honesty, kindness and sense of humour  
and your status "don't worry about me" gives me the impression you don't wish to be of a big weight on people, so you seem strong and care for others.


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend that helps me smile


----------



## B l o s s o m

super awesome friend who always supports me


----------



## AllToAll

I like your icon.


----------



## BobtheBest

Supports feminism, which is a noble thing to do.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's a rawrster too, so he's gonna rawr SA away!


----------



## fallen18

Lol likes glee which is awesome! ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Another amazing friend on this thread


----------



## fallen18

Another amazing guy on this thread


----------



## B l o s s o m

loves glee songs, and needless to say, she's beautiful


----------



## softshock11

i think cherry blossom trees are like EPIC!!! great av


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a cool profile page  and is into the arts


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks bloosom your gorgeous yourself <3

Softshock appreciates cherry blossoms!! ^_^ I love them they're my favorite tree.....flower??


----------



## UgShy

Is always in this thread! I bet you make so many peoples days better  Such a nice person.


----------



## fallen18

Haha why thank you kind sir! And I'm loving your glasses in your avatar looking awesome ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

^^ I have a new smiley for her: {*^_^*}


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha hippie smiley x) nice job bob!


----------



## fallen18

Is funny and so is your avatar x)


----------



## Corvus Cowl

^ A very nice person


----------



## fallen18

OMG GIR you have gir as your avatar <3 so you must be a super awesome person that watches invader zim!!! >_<


----------



## Bryan108

Very hawt


----------



## fallen18

i wouldn't say so x) but is a very nice guy ^_^


----------



## applesauce5482

pretty kool avatar. Appears to be a nice person ^_^


----------



## fallen18

Are you from Washington?? Just guessing but it's pretty there ^_^ plus I like rain it's super at times.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an awesome black dress.


----------



## fallen18

It's not that awesome >_< it's a dress lol but has a fabulous new smiley


----------



## applesauce5482

fallen18 said:


> Are you from Washington?? Just guessing but it's pretty there ^_^ plus I like rain it's super at times.


correct! yeah washington


----------



## fallen18

321kyle said:


> correct! yeah washington


Hahaha yes :boogie


----------



## Bryan108

Add a B to your name and its my name!!Cool


----------



## fallen18

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Keeps skipping me in line to share niceties. :b
> 
> 2nd edit today on this thread because of you.


Lol ah! >_< I'm sorry


----------



## It Happens

You like rain. I guess that's not really a compliment, but I like rain, so I guess I can appreciate that.


----------



## Ventura

British Columbia is a cool location


----------



## Grimsey

NES profile based on name. o/\o high five


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is awesome looking and your from canada which is cool! ^_^


----------



## Grimsey

You seem to pass out more compliments than anyone else on this thread!


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty new to the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Grimsey

First person to welcome me to the forum, which made my day.


----------



## arnie

^^ Makes his own religion.


----------



## Ventura

^ posts nice things about people


----------



## arnie

^^ wields the ban hammer


----------



## northstar1991

Is funny


----------



## Barette

Has a nice avatar.


----------



## VC132

has nice eyes


----------



## fallen18

Lives in LA which is cool


----------



## MidnightBlu

Seems really sweet and nice on here.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Has an inspiring avatar


----------



## UgShy

Good looking guy that looks fun to chill with


----------



## JenN2791

UgShy said:


> Good looking guy that looks fun to chill with


:clap You love the outdoors! It doesn't get better than that!!!

(Love being outdoors myself. Fresh air needs more appreciation)


----------



## Ventura

^ Cute avatar


----------



## alee

thats a nice avatar u got there. Good to see the change


----------



## fallen18

You have a nice avatar yourself! ^_^


----------



## Loveless

Most beautiful girl in the world x)


----------



## fallen18

Is funny


----------



## Velorrei

Your profile page has pretty colors.


----------



## JenN2791

such a friendly person and very understanding


----------



## BobtheBest

I also love to do your hobbies (basketball and photography)


----------



## SambaBus

Love the avatar.


----------



## arnie

Drives a bus.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is in great physical shape


----------



## Xtraneous

A nice guy + a football fan. ^_^


----------



## Jcgrey

^ good sense of humor


----------



## Dying note

^You've got an incredible Photo album  And a great smile.


----------



## Starlightx

You have amazing artwork! :yes


----------



## matty

I like your signature, so effective.


----------



## Starlightx

You have a nice photo album and a cool looking avatar!


----------



## sporteous

A beautiful human being


----------



## Starlightx

You have a very interesting (and extremely creepy) avatar! lol. 
I also like your username


----------



## BobtheBest

You have a wonderful first name


----------



## B l o s s o m

is very altruistic and caring


----------



## BobtheBest

Has 500 posts worth of positivity and helpfulness


----------



## Lasair

Really lovely to talk with


----------



## JenN2791

^Such a sweet person. Great avatar too lol find it very amusing and adorable.


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty and into photography.That's cool!


----------



## fallen18

Is really really nice  wonderful person!


----------



## BobtheBest

Full of awesomeness


----------



## fallen18

Is a good friend


----------



## LordScott

has a cute avatar! and i like reading her posts!


----------



## JenN2791

^HARRY POTTER FAN!!!!!! woopwoop! You are awesome for that


----------



## BobtheBest

Dedicated supporter of the LA Lakers.


----------



## B l o s s o m

he's a fighter (in the good sense!) ... and just posted who his crush is! congrats ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks! You're blossom, the powerpuff girl that fights the evils of SA :duel


----------



## EndlessBlu

I always see you in this thread complimenting people, so that's pretty cool


----------



## Neutrino

I like your "about me." It feels very honest. Also, great avatar.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is also a fan of football, nice


----------



## Secretaz

He has a nice smile


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Funnland!!


----------



## sporteous

Interesting creative individual


----------



## Grimsey

Seems very open-minded and well-read.


----------



## Starlightx

Cool avatar and interesting username!


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's the daydreaming master  Cool avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very kind and supportive


----------



## fallen18

Makes me laugh


----------



## Ventura

^ Is pretty and very posstive


----------



## fallen18

Wickedlovely Hahahaha omg I love this girl x) she's funny and has one of the best personalities ever and she is one hot tamale!!! 

And Ventura is the new super awesome mod!! She's nice and loves animals very sweet person


----------



## northstar1991

Is very nice and a good friend!


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend and a supporter of Women's Rights


----------



## WhoDey85

Very thoughtful and positive person. Fellow sports fan. list goes on.


----------



## Loveless

Likes College sports. Which is good.


----------



## LordScott

^^ has an awesome green hat


----------



## UgShy

Nice guy that owns some sick shirts.  (Seen some of the pics you posted)


----------



## Bianca12

^ very good-looking.


----------



## BobtheBest

Your avatar makes me want to dance :boogie


----------



## Loveless

Is a nicer person then I am


----------



## Neutrino

You have some humorous posts!


----------



## fallen18

Awesome taste in movies like LOTR ^_^


----------



## DreamAway

I really dig your quotes!


----------



## matty

A, has an awesome signature, breaks out in handcuffs. 

Also, Buddhist, and likes skiing.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's our new super mod!


----------



## Dying note

She has a genuine personality and beautiful heart.


----------



## bioalp43

You have good taste in music, and are brave in stating your bi-sexual orientation. . .well Idk, it is hard for a lot of people, so I think it is brave of you


----------



## Lasair

Good looking guy


----------



## BobtheBest

Looks very pretty.


----------



## Lasair

Likes classical music :boogie:boogie


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

She's very intelligent


----------



## Ventura

Seems like a great guy when you get to know him.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is very helpful to people on SAS


----------



## UgShy

Probably the nicest guy on these forums!


----------



## Ventura

Is very sweet :squeeze


----------



## northstar1991

Gives a lot of nice compliments!


----------



## BobtheBest

My SAS crush and best friend.


----------



## NoHeart

He seems friendly enough to me, but i am new here so i don't really know anyone yet.


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome new member, welcome to SAS


----------



## LordScott

^^ Is from the awesome state of missisippi


----------



## Furious Ming

Is a fan of the 1960's spiderman meme.


----------



## fallen18

has a awesome voice lol I mean that in the most non creepiest way possible btw. x)


----------



## Gordom

Your status update is creative with the characters. Are those cat eyes?


----------



## fallen18

hahaha why thank you! and I'm not to sure but they look happy! ^_^ Is always in this thread generously complimenting others


----------



## unbreakable damages

Always happen to see the name pop up in threads I'm viewing and is extremely nice.


----------



## fallen18

aw thanks has a cute avatar ^_^ and is also a kind person!


----------



## Lasair

is a very worthy person


----------



## B l o s s o m

she lives in Ireland! which I find super duper cool! ^_^


----------



## Gordom

Your profile makes me think you appreciate beauty in the world and sharing it with others and you have a good sense of aesthetics in how your page is designed.


----------



## sporteous

You seem like a really awesome person.


----------



## Gordom

You like the movie The Lion King. I love its theme song "Can you feel the love tonight"! Thanks for bringing this to my mind. And I like your avatar because I can see semblance of several different things there.


----------



## Lasair

I like some of your taste in music :b


----------



## Neutrino

You have quite the diverse taste in music :yes


----------



## Neutrino

Oops... Posted at the same time.

Janniffy - you are a great mod with a positive attitude


----------



## Lasair

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - good choice IMO


----------



## Dying note

^ A very kind and caring individual who does wonderful photography


----------



## Lasair

Wonderful art....like really cool


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice friend to speak to


----------



## Lasair

Has one of the coolest user names I must say


----------



## Gordom

Your signature quotes are full of valor and have a lot of good advice packed into a few words. They make me think and reflect.


----------



## Lasair

Gordom said:


> Your signature quotes are full of valor and have a lot of good advice packed into a few words. They make me think and reflect.


Though me a new word - yay


----------



## Ventura

I adore her avatar <3


----------



## Lasair

On the ball and fast as lightening - making a great mod already


----------



## LaChocolatine

It's just been said but your avatar is so cute! 
Plus I really like your username!


----------



## Lasair

Makes me crave chocolate


----------



## fallen18

Super nice lady from Ireland! Your avatar is really cute btw! ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Super nice lady from somewhere...great friend to talk to


----------



## Neo1234

I like your name ..Its so meaningful.. It is "One of the blessed in heaven."


----------



## Lasair

nice movie taste


----------



## Gordom

Double post again-haha- I think this happened to someone else a few minutes ago so mine's edited to make sense:

@ Santosh680- Your signature is wise and I also appreciate the dry sense of humor in it. (Jannify beat me to complimenting you, but I still want to, so there you go).

@ Jannify- I love how you appreciate people smiling.


----------



## Neo1234

ahah..I really like your kitty cats..they are so cute


----------



## UgShy

Good looking guy from a place that I'd love to visit someday


----------



## arnie

Looks like one of those ufc fighters.


----------



## Bakewell

I don't know what else to say, but 'dissonance' is a really cool word anyway  xxx


----------



## Starlightx

Cool username and you're new to the forum! Welcome Bakewell! :yes


----------



## Bakewell

Starlightx said:


> Cool username and you're new to the forum! Welcome Bakewell! :yes


oh, thankyou,  xx


----------



## Starlightx

Bakewell said:


> oh, thankyou,  xx


You're welcome!


----------



## BobtheBest

A beautiful starlight she is!


----------



## Starlightx

Seems very nice and is a friendly looking guy! You have a nice smile


----------



## Bryan108

You have very cute pets


----------



## northstar1991

Is cute and seems like a friendly guy!


----------



## LordScott

^^ is pretty


----------



## Neutrino

You have awesome t-shirts


----------



## arnie

Bakewell said:


> I don't know what else to say, but 'dissonance' is a really cool word anyway  xxx


What are you talking about?


----------



## ohgodits2014

the person above me made an insightful comment on my mustache thread


----------



## LaChocolatine

Your signature is awesome!!


----------



## huh

An awesome new friendly SAS contributor


----------



## simpleindian

^ seems like a dependable nd a loyal guy....has been a member on here for over 4 yrs..that is awesome


----------



## Neo1234

My good Indian friend..He is always so nice to me and even nice to everyone on here.He is such a great guy to talk to.


----------



## fallen18

reallyy realyyyy nice person! whom I enjoy speaking too


----------



## Neo1234

R91 said:


> Handsome, good movie taste and you play the guitar


aha thanks for your complements .Btw I really like you cause you also play the Guitar and you really get turned on by good humor ..And I also Like the way you complement people from the bottom of your heart. =)


----------



## fallen18

R91 said:


> Ahh cute!
> 
> You're so strong and determined, incredibly supportive and absolutely beautiful inside and out.


 :') your killing me with your kindness! lol But aww thanks girly you've been really supportive for me I appreciate all that you've done. :squeeze


----------



## BobtheBest

Looks cute in her party dress. :boogie


----------



## fallen18

is funny x) and looks really dashing in his new picture (yes I just used the word dashing!)


----------



## BobtheBest

Excellent use of the word 'dashing'! I've gone bonkers. :banana

Awesome person to talk to


----------



## fallen18

hahaha loves to use the word bonkers xD


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome status. {*^_^*}


----------



## Neutrino

You're an all around great person, Bobby :yes


----------



## Shizuma

Awesome avatar


----------



## sporteous

François Hollande is your new president.


----------



## Shizuma

That's true ; )


----------



## sporteous

Interesting times ahead for the both of us.


----------



## Neo1234

WOW...your avatar just looks like The Great EINSTEIN


----------



## Shizuma

Like your taste in movies


----------



## Neo1234

Like your super duper Avatar..Its so soothing... Oh my lord.. I wish I was there right at that place =)


----------



## applesauce5482

Awesome avatar - likes Pokemon ^_^


----------



## unbreakable damages

Never really talked at all, but looks extremely nice and has a cute avatar.


----------



## Neutrino

Upbeat girl! Some of your more crazy posts make me laugh :lol


----------



## JenN2791

Neutrino said:


> Upbeat girl! Some of your more crazy posts make me laugh :lol


i just had to laugh at ur profile on here after I came across what you put for both turn ons and turn offs lol. seems like you have cool sense of humor lol

and your avatar is adorable haha


----------



## matty

You like finding nemo


----------



## fallen18

has a funny avatar and is cute


----------



## Lasair

very pretty girl


----------



## unbreakable damages

Never talked, but seems cool. Cute avatar.


----------



## LordScott

Neutrino said:


> You have awesome t-shirts


you think so?? thanks hunny 

and to the person above me you are awesome, i love reading what you post


----------



## Neutrino

LordScott said:


> you think so?? thanks hunny
> 
> and to the person above me you are awesome, i love reading what you post


I know so!

You also seem very knowledgeable about music, which is awesome.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very funny and fun to chat with


----------



## fallen18

Very good friend of mine


----------



## Loveless

Lifted me up when I was extremely down


----------



## fallen18

^_^ very nice guy who owns a magic carpet. Has a good sense of hummor :b


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes wearing dresses!


----------



## fallen18

Wants to be a model  and I think you could deff do it!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend with excellent fashion taste.

Thanks


----------



## fallen18

Just a overall great guy who's kind


----------



## LaChocolatine

Has a great taste in quotes by the looks of it!


----------



## northstar1991

Is new to the site. Welcome to SAS!  I like ur sig btw!


----------



## fallen18

Lovely person!


----------



## BobtheBest

Lovely person as well. Stay positive, fallen, keep it up


----------



## fallen18

Is a very sweet and supportive person thanks bob <3


----------



## Gordom

You're one of the most persistent people on this thread who takes time out to compliment others. We need more people like you in this world.


----------



## noyadefleur

Has some very cute cats, as well as some interesting sounding hobbies.


----------



## Neutrino

Recently had a birthday, if I'm not mistaken. Happy birthday! :yay


----------



## Neo1234

She has really a good sense of humor ..lol...she can make anyone laugh...Besides, she likes dogs which is so nice . and I just love dogs too.


----------



## fallen18

Is a dog lover seems like a nice guy and you like to play gutair which is pretty cool


----------



## Neo1234

I love your complementary words..You are so kind,humble and nice.People like you makes this world sooooo beautiful. I am proud of such people.I love this earth "the beautiful planet"


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very nice guy and gives good compliments on here.


----------



## BobtheBest

A nice lady who's a fellow resident of Nowheresville.


----------



## fallen18

14 is a good age  your also kind of new here so welcome to forums!! :yay


----------



## Shizuma

Seem a really nice person through posts


----------



## matty

I really like your avatar, all bright and positive.


----------



## Neo1234

Matty ,You look so handsome


----------



## Neo1234

wickedlovely said:


> Very cute and has cool hobbies. ^_^


Aww Thanks a lot lovely  :hug


----------



## Neutrino

@wickedlovely - wow, your profile, lol. Some interesting stuff in there! Funny girl :b

@santosh680 - awesome movies :yes and you're a handsome man


----------



## Princess143

Interesting avatar makes me lol..


----------



## Neo1234

Neutrino said:


> @wickedlovely - wow, your profile, lol. Some interesting stuff in there! Funny girl :b
> 
> @santosh680 - awesome movies :yes and you're a handsome man


Wow..I really just don't have words for you all such beautiful people on here....I just want to keep saying "thanks thanks and so on" to everyone <3 :squeeze


----------



## Neutrino

wickedlovely said:


> ^ Stunning.
> 
> :lol
> If you're talking about my about my about me, Xtraneous did that lmfao.
> I messed up his as well. ^_^


Haha, you two are crazy  SAS relationships make me happy.



santosh680 said:


> Wow..I really just don't have words for you all such beautiful people on here....I just want to keep saying "thanks thanks and so on" to everyone <3 :squeeze


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze Yeah, the people here... Love them all, even though I'm sure many of them don't feel the same about me :')

Another compliment for the both of you: I feel like us three just had a "moment" and it was special (I know, that's weird) Thanks for making me feel a little better


----------



## Neo1234

Neutrino said:


> Haha, you two are crazy  SAS relationships make me happy.
> 
> :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze Yeah, the people here... Love them all, even though I'm sure many of them don't feel the same about me :')
> 
> Another compliment for the both of you: I feel like us three just had a "moment" and it was special. Thanks for making me feel a little better


I do love you but I am not sure about you though  :squeeze


----------



## Princess143

wickedly lovely= gorgeous and an awesome sense of humor, gotta love that


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice lady whose birthday is on the same day as my dad's


----------



## Princess143

an adorable guy who gave me a gorgeous rose for my bday


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very sweet lady!


----------



## JenN2791

^awesome avatar ;p lol esp love the 2 quotes you have in your sig.


----------



## UgShy

Is that you in your avatar? If it is, pretty would be an understatement


----------



## JenN2791

^ya that is me...thanks lol.

Is that you in the avi? Looking pretty badass  haha


----------



## fallen18

Awesome girl who found someone she likes on here  I'm happy for you!!! :clap


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome girl that takes nice pictures


----------



## northstar1991

Awesome guy who is good to talk 2!


----------



## UgShy

Cute girl and I dig the avatar


----------



## matty

Has looks and style I would kill for.. So jealous


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gives nice compliments


----------



## matty

Is kind and cute, and in a place I can not wait to visit later this year. And I enjoy your compliments too.


----------



## It Happens

Really nice person.


----------



## BobtheBest

Interesting sig, makes me wanna explore the moon


----------



## matty

Avatar reminds me of winter and I wish I lived in a place which snowed that much. Also, a great forum member and a regular in this thread.


----------



## UgShy

Nice guy that I'm looking forward to talking more to


----------



## Thefriendlystranger

Great person that makes me think I should post more often...lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Has a will to uncover his issues and overcome them


----------



## UgShy

Good looking guy


----------



## ManOfFewWords

G'd up from the feet up. Definition of man.


----------



## Black And Mild

You have extremely good taste in music


----------



## Ashley1990

Loves Eastwinds's Gifs..heheh lol



one for u..


----------



## UgShy

Real nice girl with a real fun attitude


----------



## MidnightBlu

Really nice guy who is great to talk to and laugh with.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Seems to be awesome on 32 different levels, and appears to be a very nice person


----------



## sporteous

You awesome and interesting nerd


----------



## alee

Similar likes (lion king)<3


----------



## Neo1234

A very nice guy.My neighbor,fellow mate =P =)


----------



## Lmatic3030

Santosh has some cool baby pictures!


----------



## Neo1234

Lmatic3030 said:


> Santosh has some cool baby pictures!


Aww..lol..thanks a lot ..Btw you look great


----------



## fallen18

Looks adorable as a baby lol :3


----------



## sporteous

You have some cool hobbies.


----------



## Velorrei

You like The Lion King, which is awesome. =D


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Your avatar is seductive and mysterious.


----------



## matty

Is easily seduced by avatars, also a good looking guy.


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome guy worthy of new super mod powers.


----------



## fallen18

Is a good laugh \(^_^)/


----------



## chantellabella

I love what you put in your signature.


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha aw thanks and I love your sig as well good dance x)


----------



## matty

I love your status.


----------



## UgShy

Great guy right here. Real cool and easy to talk to


----------



## fallen18

Very nice person wearing very nice glasses ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

A nice person who is best when she's really cheerful and active.


----------



## fallen18

Dissonance! Is one of my buddies ^_^ who I'm sure is like a master ninja at video games.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very pretty


----------



## The Professor

Is the Rawrster


----------



## ufc

Very nice taste in music.


----------



## The Professor

How do you know


----------



## fallen18

OMG your dog is sooo cute!! >_<


----------



## BobtheBest

Looks great in dresses


----------



## Bryan108

Hard to find something to compliment with no 'about me' page, but I have feeling your a cool person


----------



## BobtheBest

Bryan108 said:


> Hard to find something to compliment with no 'about me' page, but I have feeling your a cool person


Oh I'm sorry, my about me page seems to be hidden because of privacy settings.

You're an independent thinker, which is very respectable


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible

your avatar makes me happy for some reason. i guess im a sucker for snowy stuff.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

your smile is contagious


----------



## Princess143

I love your name!<3


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome new sig, I love it


----------



## Neutrino

Bob's a sweetie pie


----------



## Marakunda

Is pretty, nice, and has a cool name.
Always posting nice pictures and complimenting people and schtuff...


----------



## Midnight Laces

Edit: Has a cool av.


----------



## Neo1234

fallen18 said:


> Looks adorable as a baby lol :3


You give such nice and adorable complements ...lol... Thanks anyway :3 <3


----------



## Neo1234

Midnight Laces said:


> Edit: Has a cool av.


Like your avatar...it looks like an angel <3


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's from India, and plays guitar which is awesome!! ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the bestest friends ever


----------



## B l o s s o m

even you are one of the bestest friends ever!! ^_^


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

Surprisingly fabulous taste in music, and pretty.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

wickedlovely said:


> BobtheSaint: Really sweet, into sports, and has a cute smile. ^_^
> 
> Blossom: INSANELY NICE AND AWESOME! <3


Dammit , my post was meant for 2 up and you beat me to it.

I will compliment you with 1/2 words Red-Head! :heart


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Interesting username


----------



## Neo1234

She has the same username as mine which is quite interesting..lol..In fact , her last name is my first name 8)


----------



## B l o s s o m

Likes your signature


----------



## Lonely girly

^nice avatar.


----------



## Neo1234

hahah cute Doll


----------



## sporteous

Is a Hindu which is cool man


----------



## Sabriella

Funny, laidback, genuine person.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You're from Australia, and you look really pretty !


----------



## chantellabella

You were one of the first people to welcome me. Thank you.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You've got very interesting hobbies such as kayaking, hiking and writing, you also appreciate art and had complimented me on the flowers on my profile page


----------



## 58318

You have a vagina.


----------



## LordScott

Tommy is awesome


----------



## northstar1991

I like the avatar!


----------



## applesauce5482

nice person  and i like your avatar


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice person with a cute avatar!


----------



## Neo1234

Perfect girl <3


----------



## B l o s s o m

TommyGun said:


> You have a vagina.


Thanks for the compliment :clap Feels good to be female


----------



## fallen18

Hahahahaha is a super nice person here......and is a female x):


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're super nice, cute and I can talk to you as if you were my sister


----------



## fallen18

Awww <3 your very easy as well as fun to talk to!! ^_^


----------



## B l o s s o m

you have a very sensitive and caring side to you, and above all that you're really crushed on here  Imagine how many fans you have in real life!


----------



## Bryan108

One of the nicest persons on SAS


----------



## B l o s s o m

You like open-minded people, and is an independent thinker! You seem to be a very nice person who cares for others!


----------



## kesker

your wordsomely wordicious wordery is second only to your calefaciently celidographic candescence


----------



## gusstaf

kesker said:


> your wordsomely wordicious wordery is second only to your calefaciently celidographic candescence


Onomatopoeia is hot


----------



## Neo1234

Seems like a great dancer


----------



## Jcgrey

^ She has a nice voice.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has pretty blue eyes and takes awesome pictures.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

This was for wickedlovely....Pokemon rule, just like you :boogie

Bobby you rule too!!


----------



## matty

@BOB I always think positively when I see your posts around the forum.

@rawr I love the new avatar, I almost sent you a VM just to tell you


----------



## Princess143

I <3 your avatar, its cool..


----------



## Neo1234

hahah..she makes so lovely and LOL comments xD


----------



## matty

looks like a pretty sweet guy in your avatar. Also from india, which is a place I would like to visit.


----------



## millenniumman75

^Someone I see becoming pretty successful in the Overcoming SA realm.


----------



## matty

A man I have a lot of respect for. Does a great job here and balances a nice life off the forum. Wish I could run as far and as much as you.


----------



## UgShy

Someone that i'm really hoping I can get a chance to stop for drinks with sometime.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^Change that name to SexyShy, for the ladies.


----------



## sporteous

Your hobbies are very cool man, especially jiu jitsu


----------



## LaChocolatine

Nice customisation of your profile. It's all colour-coordinated! 

Also, I really like the status! Haven't thought of anything clever to change mine to yet...:b


----------



## bioalp43

Has a beautiful eye. I don't know about the second one though lol

Also seems caring and warm-hearted.


----------



## fallen18

Not to be a weirdo but I like your name bassel it's cool! ^_^


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Could be a model in a fashion catalog.


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha aw your too sweet and you made me laugh. Is a cutie


----------



## bioalp43

^^^ I wish you were legal.


----------



## fallen18

Hahahahaha x) also has a good sense of humor


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pretty awesome I must say :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest

Another saintly rawrster :banana


----------



## fallen18

Bob loves the dancing banana x)


----------



## BobtheBest

makes up the best smileys


----------



## fallen18

\(^_0)/ I'm watching you lol jk but is super nice!


----------



## BobtheBest

You just made that smiley! Wicked cool :yes


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Always enjoy his posts.


----------



## fallen18

Your a teaching assistant which I find interesting  good for you man!


----------



## Bryan108

One of the sweetest persons on SAS :yes


----------



## fallen18

Is sweet as well as funny! ^_^ and likes to be considered sexy :teeth


----------



## northstar1991

Is a good friend on here!


----------



## fallen18

Is a adorable young lady!  and I love your sigs


----------



## 84929

A lot of people say she's a nice person. Hopefully I will get to know!


----------



## Neutrino

Ya like reading  :yay


----------



## Neo1234

ahahah...great person to talk to..lol


----------



## chantellabella

You look very kind in your avatar.


----------



## Gordom

Your hobbies include kayaking and home renovations so you must know how to have some fun and still get things done!


----------



## northstar1991

A really nice guy who gives a lot of good compliments on here!


----------



## BobtheBest

Strong woman that stands for justice


----------



## JenN2791

northstar1991 said:


> A really nice guy who gives a lot of good compliments on here!


awesome how you enjoy Zumba. Always wanted to try that out. Definitely looks like fun


----------



## Neo1234

Always motivates people..You are such a nice person


----------



## fallen18

Really nice person who gives great compliments ^_^


----------



## ManOfFewWords

All of your dresses look good on you.


----------



## Neo1234

Really a very nice person .Talks in such a nice way man...I wish all people were like you, so humble,kind and genuine


----------



## sporteous

You are a really awesome person man, and your really positive.


----------



## JenN2791

Awesome how you enjoy reading, writing, yoga, meditation, and exercise

Very relaxing hobbies!


----------



## BobtheBest

You love photography, so do I :yes


----------



## matty

Look great in your new pic you posted


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks Matty, you're a nice guy


----------



## Corvus Cowl

You're awesome, Bob! You helped defeat the girls in the Guys vs. Girls thread


----------



## matty

Nice effort on posting, a lot of posts for the 3 weeks you have been here. Also from the sunshine state, which reminds me of home. Where is your sunshine state?


----------



## Ventura

^ A really cool Moderator!


----------



## matty

Works hard and is very caring. Also a cool mod which puts in a lot of effort here.


----------



## chantellabella

Says very kind things to other people.


----------



## BobtheBest

Your splash background is awesome!


----------



## Ventura

^ Very kind to users! :yay


----------



## Starlightx

You have nice hair!


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice hidden signature


----------



## Ventura

^ You really have a nice eye for things!!!


----------



## UgShy

Really nice mod that is super helpful. Also pretty! You shouldn't take your photos down. Dig the curls


----------



## Corvus Cowl

^ Dig the mustache, UgShy! I wish I could grow one like that 



matty said:


> Nice effort on posting, a lot of posts for the 3 weeks you have been here. Also from the sunshine state, which reminds me of home. Where is your sunshine state?


Florida


----------



## Neo1234

He is from Canada which I'd like to visit soon..I have a very good friend from there  and he loves very sorta music which is very very good aha.. I am kinda same


----------



## B l o s s o m

You look very at peace in your avatar pic  and you seem to be a very kind-hearted guy who gives sincere compliments


----------



## BobtheBest

Lovely friend that blossoms like a flower


----------



## B l o s s o m

awwwh and you're awesome Bob! Can't thank you enough for the good you spread everywhere.


----------



## UgShy

From what I can see you are a very positive person! I also love that bright profile, it makes me want to just get outside and explore.


----------



## sporteous

An outdoors guy, creative and friendly. That's a great combination


----------



## B l o s s o m

thanks a lot for your compliment 

thumbs up for your list of outdoor hobbies on your profile  seems you like adventure, with hiking and loving the outdoors. your glasses look awesome!


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ this comment was meant for UgShy

and for sporteous: I really like your avatar, you're from the UK which is super awesome, and seems like a person who s cool to talk to.


----------



## fallen18

Seriously I think the nicest person on here! ^_^


----------



## JenN2791

^such a sweet person


----------



## Neo1234

Such a beautiful,lovely and gorgeous avatar pic you have!!  (especially your eyes 
<3)


----------



## fallen18

Seriously gives the best compliments they're always really sincere!


----------



## UgShy

This thread makes me feel all fuzzy! Very sweet girl that clearly loves to make everyone smile. You bring warmth to this forum


----------



## fallen18

Hahah aw why thank you but I think that warmth your feeling is your hotness you bring to this forum x) sorry I had to but is a very sweet guy who likes camping too!


----------



## Neo1234

I think all people on here are so sweet and so lovely .You are all so lovable people on here.Look at fallen,she is such a nice girl always makes me feel happy .She is just perfect to me.There's a saying "Nobody's perfect" but that saying seems to be wrong these days


----------



## UgShy

Good looking dude that dishes out some very kind words!  Keep it up.


----------



## matty

Decent guy which I have enjoyed getting to know. Has lived and is living an awesome life.


----------



## fallen18

I love your avatar it's pretty! ^_^


----------



## matty

Has given the most compliments.  So the best complimentor


----------



## UgShy

Good guy here. Has some real cool interests and can relate to me in a lot of ways. Enjoy talking to you. Buy me a drink!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Lovin' the shades you're wearing.


----------



## fallen18

Lovely lovely person who I admire for being so strong! <3


----------



## BobtheBest

Is really fashionable with her dresses


----------



## Neo1234

Is doing an excellent job in recovering from SA


----------



## JenN2791

santosh680 said:


> Is doing an excellent job in recovering from SA


Woopwoop! another Shutter Island/Inception/Dark Knight fan! <3 Pretty awesome how you enjoy playing the guitar as well! How long have you been playing it?


----------



## northstar1991

Is a pretty and nice girl!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Is a strong and sweet natured woman who is sooo lovely and altruistic


----------



## fallen18

Your a gorgous person! ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

You're gorgeous too


----------



## fallen18

Is too kind  and a good friend!


----------



## noyadefleur

Very pretty! You've got a lot of great quotes in your signature as well.


----------



## Bryan108

Is a thinker rather than a talker which means is smart and is very pretty


----------



## Jinxx

^ Is intelligent, mature & someone I would enjoy talking to based on their info.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very sweet girl, has awesome blue eyes


----------



## Jinxx

^ Sweet, handsome & knows how to brighten my day.


----------



## Ventura

^ You are really mature for your age, I've noticed! :yes :squeeze


----------



## Jinxx

^ You're really kind & mature. I love coming across your posts. :3 :squeeze


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love the avatar! :boogie


----------



## fallen18

Good texting buddy! ^_^


----------



## Starlightx

I like your sig!


----------



## sporteous

Your a fan of Pink Floyd, which is awesome. And very pretty:yes


----------



## LordScott

^^ likes 70's rock! which is awesome.


----------



## kimtsan

^is undeniably awesome for liking Lion King and District 9.


----------



## kimtsan

Ooops posted a bit too late. XD But another one for LordScott: ^is deviantly handsome for putting "Lord" in his username!


----------



## LordScott

kimtsan said:


> Ooops posted a bit too late. XD But another one for LordScott: ^is deviantly handsome for putting "Lord" in his username!


lol why thank you 

"deviantly handsome" is a name I made up for my future band.. its my internets band right now.. like when i make music. i made sure no one had it.

and you are an awesome person


----------



## sporteous

Tamagotchis, yeah buddy. You seem very interesting.

*kimtsan


----------



## northstar1991

Has interesting posts


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the bestest friends I could ever ask for.


----------



## bioalp43

Sounds like a GREAT guy! In other words, he'd be the guy I'd call if I ever got too drunk and needed a ride-home.


----------



## fallen18

a nice guy and your from Cali which is pretty awesome!


----------



## Ventura

^ Very pretty


----------



## bioalp43

Super helpful on the forums. And loves Jim Carrey


----------



## chantellabella

Very awesome signature.


----------



## Aaron0

From previous posts seems like a kind and thoughtful person.


----------



## fallen18

Your a Aussie >_< which is really cool I love the accent there.


----------



## JenN2791

Such a friendly person you are  I also like this quote you have in your sig too: "If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything."


----------



## Cat Montgomery

If that's you in your picture, you're really pretty :blush
Though Im sure you get that a lot!


----------



## Neo1234

I like your avatar man ..Its awesome =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

You compliment a lot of people on here, that's very generous of you! You seem very kind and you live in India which I think I would like to visit at least once in my life!


----------



## Neo1234

Blossom ,You really blossom like a flower,your complements are just like the 
fragrance *<3 *and please do visit India .


----------



## Starlightx

You have nice eyes and have good taste in music!


----------



## Neo1234

Thanks a lot Audrey.You have such a intoxicating,hypnotizing and beautiful eyes.


----------



## fallen18

Very kind person who must try banana bread! Lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Very kind person that should try the banana _dance_. :banana


----------



## fallen18

Hahah maybeeeee I will! Really likes the banana dance x)


----------



## Neo1234

LOL...Really liked your sense of humor


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're really friendly and easy to talk to!  you have interesting pictures of your childhood!


----------



## Neo1234

You are really "*Gorgeous*" <3


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ Oh thanks Santosh! that's kind of you.

I learned that your name means "content" which really suits you as you seem a very happy person


----------



## Neo1234

Omg I cant stop smiling ..Thanks a lot Blossom for making me smile ..You can really make people happy and smile .


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a very upbeat person ^_^ who continues to give genuine compliments to other. Very sweet of you


----------



## BobtheBest

Your 2nd quote in your sig _really _fits me :evil


----------



## B l o s s o m

Fallen: She's gonna parteyyy like there's no tomorrowww 

Bob: You said you'll do the dance!!


----------



## fallen18

Hahahahaha you and me both! X)


----------



## fallen18

B l o s s o m said:


> she's gonna parteyyy like there's no tomorrowww


YES :clap and your invited!! :boogie


----------



## B l o s s o m

thank you gurlll  

this is you: boogiewonderlandddd wohooo DANCE!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Blossom and fallen knows how to party :yay


----------



## fallen18

We all know how to dance!!! Woop woop \(^_^)/ :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest

Fallen has started a party on this thread haha :boogie:drunk:banana


----------



## fallen18

Hahahaha wooooo \(^o^)/ is pretty enthusiastic I must say!


----------



## JenN2791

Friendly person^ The pinkness and hearts on your profile made me smile lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice person and basketball fan


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Saintly rawrster!


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a nice girl and I like the sig quotes!


----------



## Neo1234

Hahaha..really like you avatar ..so funny yet motivational =).And and Your really beautiful =) Your a strong girl.. =)


----------



## JenN2791

^Very friendly guy. You seem very upbeat and positive overall as well.


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Cute avatar.


----------



## chantellabella

I love your name!


----------



## PinkIllusion

Thanks. ^I love your signature.


----------



## diamondheart89

^^ pretty hair


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Giraffes are such a beautiful species. So tall and elegant. :mushy

But seriously, you do look very beautiful in your profile picture. Also, great birth year.


----------



## Starlightx

You do martial arts! How interesting  Cool avatar too!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has lovely long hair.


----------



## Missjennifers

^Pon and Zi = amazing. And you play the piano  I envy people that can play, such beautiful music!


----------



## Starlightx

You're very pretty and you have the same name as my best friend!


----------



## UgShy

Has gorgeous eyes. I bet lots of people get lost in them


----------



## sporteous

Carpenter, which involves creativity, and I'm guessing it's a real passion of yours. Your an inspiration for people who want to do what they really want to do, but might not have confidence to go for it (me).


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Seem like a friendly person.


----------



## JenN2791

^One of most sweetest people I know  Great sense of humor as well hehehe.


----------



## UgShy

Is that your bunny or rabbit? Cute little creature.  Lucky you, living it up in California!


----------



## millenniumman75

^Can rock a bald head, and a beard. Deceptively, he is actually a nice guy and someone you could hang out with instead of fearing he'd beat me up :hide :lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice guy with a sense of humor, and is a Bengals fan.


----------



## Neutrino

You're a sweet, handsome guy :yes


----------



## bioalp43

^ Nice, easy-going young adult.


----------



## matty

Love your photos, looks like so much fun was had.


----------



## Princess143

I love your signature...


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Cool that you like poetry.


----------



## LordScott

is pretty good lookin for 32 years old ^^^


----------



## matty

A metal head. Also has hot chicks as a turn on which is hot.


----------



## fallen18

Is a super mod which is a great achievement


----------



## JenN2791

^You're very good looking!


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar IS ADORABLEEEE >_<


----------



## JenN2791

^Thanks lol.. makes you want to just cuddle it forever and ever and ever and ever *melts*

You're a sweet person! Awesome how you're a down to earth person as well. There needs to be more people like you in this world <3


----------



## chantellabella

Aw!! I love bunnies. Anyone who has a bunny avatar is great in my eyes. You've got to be so sweet and kind.


----------



## UgShy

Your profile looks really cool. You also dig the outdoors and I dig the outdoors. That makes you a cool person in my view


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice beard!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Is more than a saint.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is strong and competitive!


----------



## UgShy

Cool guy with some fun interests. Love football  Is also very helpful around this forum.


----------



## JenN2791

You look like a total badass guy! lol woopwoop


----------



## Ventura

nice avatar


----------



## BobtheBest

Very pretty lady and supporter of the Chicago Bears.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Knows what icon makes me happy  making him a rawrsome buddy


----------



## Evo

Rawrsome buddy!


----------



## BobtheBest

A new rawrster who is a great musician. :evil


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ really is generous and kind with all the compliments and advice he gives. does a lot of good on this site


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Writes incredibly warm poetry.


----------



## fallen18

Has a adorable kitty! :3 she's really beautiful


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very sweet girl who compliments people a lot on here!


----------



## UgShy

Someone that I've seen in this thread quite a bit  You seem like a real nice girl and I love your posts.


----------



## gusstaf

Has a sweet-looking dog


----------



## UgShy

Thanks!

Very pretty and doesn't need makeup AT ALL! Is also quite flexible...


----------



## bioalp43

Has a tough looking profile picture, which initially made me a bit scared of the guy, but after reading some of his posts, I've come to the conclusion that you're an awesome guy who brings out the awesome in other people on this website.


----------



## UgShy

Thanks man. I really look intimidating? haha

You look like someone i'd def like to go out for some drinks with. Judging the pics, you know how to cut loose. You're also in this thread alot complimenting folks which is pretty damn nice.


----------



## Loveless

cool guy, calls it like he sees it. I like him even if he hates me lol.


----------



## Ventura

^ Lovely user on chat and forums


----------



## matty

Is an animal lover. And that is probably an understatement.


----------



## northstar1991

Has super mod powers and is a nice guy


----------



## arnie

Is an extremely friendly person that talks to everyone here.


----------



## JenN2791

arnie said:


> Is an extremely friendly person that talks to everyone here.


You're very handsome!


----------



## arnie

You have a very cute bunny rabbit :b


----------



## matty

Learning Spanish. I wish I could do that, I love that language. Also likes Seinfeld, which I have only just started to watch.


----------



## fallen18

Is cute and likes motorcycles which I find really really cool. They seem like allot of fun.


----------



## JenN2791

^Seeing the long list of yours in the music section of your profile, seems as if you're a huge music fan overall lol, and that's cool  Can you sing btw? lol


----------



## fallen18

JenN2791 said:


> ^Seeing the long list of yours in the music section of your profile, seems as if you're a huge music fan overall lol, and that's cool  Can you sing btw? lol


Hahahahaha no x) I wish though!


----------



## BobtheBest

Really loves pie


----------



## JenN2791

^Glad to hear you're doing well with recovering from SA  Always enjoy hearing (or erhhm...READING lol) about people succeeding here and there at this forum. Keep it up!


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks, I like your bunnies


----------



## B l o s s o m

has really made a great rawrster drawing!


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Has a very beautiful avatar. Looks nice and peaceful.


----------



## northstar1991

Likes to sing and write. That's cool!


----------



## Neutrino

You like singing and writing :O two very nice things, which I also enjoy =D


----------



## Neutrino

We posted at the same timmme.

@northstar - you're very sweet (everyone says that to you on this thread, but it's true :b)


----------



## ak3891

^ has a friendly picture looks like my bro.


----------



## fallen18

The top of your head is attractive x) plus your from England which I think is awesome! I always wanted to go there plus I love their accents


----------



## Zoorah

This girl on your avatar makes me feel like you are a calm, modest and reflective person. That's the kind of person which whom I'd like to be friend!


----------



## fallen18

Aw thanks your avatar........IS ADORABLE >_< welcome to the forums btw!!!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I think I've already complimented you before, but whatever.
You're still just as pretty as you were before!


----------



## ak3891

fallen18 said:


> The top of your head is attractive x) plus your from England which I think is awesome! I always wanted to go there plus I love their accents


Thank you and England isn't all that trust me :L. where are you from?


----------



## JenN2791

^You're very handsome. Awesome how you're into drawing as well


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

^ Bunnies are adorable, therefor, you must be adorable as well.


----------



## ak3891

AnotherRawAddict said:


> ^ Bunnies are adorable, therefor, you must be adorable as well.


You have a cool avatar.


----------



## ak3891

JenN2791 said:


> ^You're very handsome. Awesome how you're into drawing as well


 thank you btw


----------



## B l o s s o m

is from England and has nice hair!


----------



## simpleindian

"Blossom" u r "Awesome"


----------



## alee

She is both wicked and lovely lol


----------



## mezzoforte

You're pretty and curvy. :whip
:b

@ wickedlovely >_>


----------



## alee

i would like to meet that personality tester of yours  cuz i need it lol


----------



## JenN2791

Very friendly person all around


----------



## B l o s s o m

Omygosh what a cute little bunny you have!!! It's cool you're into journalism, and that you love to sing, travel and take photos - an interesting list of hobbies ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

A rawrster that has sweet-smelling roses


----------



## simpleindian

wickedlovely said:


> I creeped your posts and I think you're such a sweet guy. ^_^
> 
> Creep creepin'.


thanks u r also very cute nd chaming


----------



## simpleindian

BobtheSaint said:


> A rawrster that has sweet-smelling roses


this guy rocks.....very helpful nd a gud person


----------



## northstar1991

Is simple and seems like a nice guy!


----------



## BobtheBest

My best friend, she rocks :banana


----------



## ak3891

Has a really nice profile picture, maybe go for a summer theme? Be spontaneous


----------



## Starlightx

Cute! And you actually stuck with your new years resolution to eat healthy (one of the rare stories I've heard of people actually sticking with it ) Good for you


----------



## B l o s s o m

I lurrrrveeee your pet pictures - just want to squish them! and you truly have an inspirational sig!


----------



## matty

Very kind and good to talk to. Which reminds me we don't talk much anymore.  We must change that


----------



## Jcgrey

Congratulations on becoming a mod!


----------



## fallen18

Has a good sense of humor!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Has mesmerizing eyes


----------



## northstar1991

Is a nice guy and I like the sig quotes!


----------



## fallen18

Fabulous friend! <3


----------



## chantellabella

Is very sweet to people on this thread.


----------



## JenN2791

Your username sounds beautiful!


----------



## Rest or Real?

Brilliant photographer.


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice poem in your sig


----------



## Mia Q

Guy's a saint


----------



## ak3891

Starlightx said:


> Cute! And you actually stuck with your new years resolution to eat healthy (one of the rare stories I've heard of people actually sticking with it ) Good for you


Why thankyou, good to know someone reads my description :L


----------



## Ventura

Mia Q said:


> Guy's a saint


You have a nice avatar! (and a nice username!) :boogie


----------



## BobtheBest

Love vintage video games  Cool


----------



## Leary88

Your state is my favorite state to spell.


----------



## Ventura

Your my fav user on SAS! :squeeze


----------



## BobtheBest

Emotional and caring about animals.


----------



## Evo

Really nice guy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

My dancing banana buddy :evil


----------



## fallen18

Evo-Knows how to play the bass which is awesome! ^_^

Rawr- is a fun person to talk to!


----------



## BobtheBest

The new rawrster!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Seems like a kewl person to hang out with


----------



## Bryan108

You seem to be the opposite of your status lol


----------



## gusstaf

Your dog is very pretty and has an awesome name


----------



## BobtheBest

Pretty girl that loves to dance


----------



## T-Bone

You're profile says you like metal, which is bad*ss. Alot of Christians despise it, which makes you unique. Do you like Mortification? Awesome christian metal.

Sorry if i stereotyped Christians....didn't mean to.


----------



## northstar1991

Got over addiction. That's great!


----------



## BobtheBest

^^^ Great friend and a new rawrster, welcome aboard. 



SomebodyWakeME said:


> You're profile says you like metal, which is bad*ss. Alot of Christians despise it, which makes you unique. Do you like Mortification? Awesome christian metal.
> 
> Sorry if i stereotyped Christians....didn't mean to.


No biggie. I am a Christian, and metal music RULES. 8):boogie


----------



## fallen18

Very cool guy! ^_^


----------



## JenN2791

^Just saw your other photos. You have a great sense of fashion by the way! So hard to find cute dresses but gosh you have some really adorable dresses! lol. What store(s) do you get most of them?


----------



## fallen18

JenN2791 said:


> ^Just saw your other photos. You have a great sense of fashion by the way! So hard to find cute dresses but gosh you have some really adorable dresses! lol. What store(s) do you get most of them?


Aww thanks I go the white ones from american eagle the lacy one is from bebe, the sparkly one is from Macy's, and I think the other two from jcpennys?? The cherry one is from Delias. Lol you just have to look for them ^_^ but thanks for the compliment that's really sweet of you <33


----------



## Mia Q

Very cute avatar and likes fishing!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You like anime which is awesome


----------



## BobtheBest

You're a rawrster, awesome!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your drawings


----------



## Mia Q

Fellow anime lover! *high five*


----------



## B l o s s o m

I LOVE your avatar!!


----------



## JenN2791

^ I love your avatar! Cherry blossoms are so beautiful. I like the flowers you've got as the background image of your profile on here as well. Interesting flowers... I have yet seen them in real life o_o


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

1) is very thorough when complimenting someone
2) has perfect classic rock taste


----------



## fallen18

Likes music and is from America hi!! ^_^


----------



## B l o s s o m

I really love this part of your sig  It strikes me a lot!:
your entirely bonkers. But i'll tell you a secret: All the best people are.


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks for pointing out my favorite part in fallen's sig


----------



## B l o s s o m

Np Bob , I like your creative drawing skills!


----------



## BobtheBest

Thank you! I like the cherry blossoms in your avatar!


----------



## B l o s s o m

You were one of the first people to help me out on SAS!


----------



## noyadefleur

Cute avatar/username, plus by reading your profile you seem like you have a great positive energy.


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible

uncategorizedme said:


> Cute avatar/username, plus by reading your profile you seem like you have a great positive energy.


you are really pretty and you have wonderful taste in books


----------



## Neutrino

You have an awesome job :b


----------



## Lasair

I like your avatar


----------



## Bryan108

Super Moderator ftw!


----------



## Sabriella

I love your name (it's my brother's name as well, and he spells it the same as you). Also, from reading your profile you seem like a very positive, open and kind person.


----------



## Bryan108

Sabriella said:


> I love your name (it's my brother's name as well, and he spells it the same as you). Also, from reading your profile you seem like a very positive, open and kind person.


Thank you!
I laughed when I looked at your avatar up close!! lol
Mr. Bean ftw!!!


----------



## fallen18

Is funny and likes manga! ^_^


----------



## Bryan108

mwahaha has a very cute cousin and knows how to fly an air balloon and is also very funny!


----------



## fallen18

Bryan108 said:


> mwahaha has a very cute cousin and knows how to fly an air balloon and is also very funny!


Niece silly :b and is againts me flying my air ballon to Cali. But it's still awesome you live in Cali!!


----------



## Bryan108

fallen18 said:


> Niece silly :b and is againts me flying my air ballon to Cali. But it's still awesome you live in Cali!!


Oh your Niece lol dont mind my Alzeihmers disease lol and New York is wicked!!


----------



## sporteous

You've got a great name.


----------



## Bryan108

haha so do you (forget what I said in the other thread)


----------



## fallen18

I love your sig


----------



## northstar1991

Gives everyone nice compliments and is a great friend!


----------



## B l o s s o m

She's a sweet girl, am getting to know her better and her dog has just had little puppies


----------



## BobtheBest

Is pretty as a rose


----------



## BobbyByThePound

Seems very intelligent and like an all around nice guy


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Is a worthy business rival with impressive credentials (A Yale PhD in Bada$$ery and Love Making).

But seriously, you have a fun sense of humor and I enjoy bantering with you. My mood was pretty low all week and that one thread really helped pick me up a little. Thank you.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You know martial arts  I've always wanted to learn


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Has a good taste in interests if she's thinking of pursuing martial arts.  Seriously, I highly recommend it. It's very empowering and I had a late start with it too.

Also, great song in her status. I love "Brick by Boring Brick."

...And furthermore, I also believe that she's claimed to be a zombie. Zombies are awesome...particularly zombie martial artists.


----------



## It Happens

Taste in music is excellent.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Secretly Pretentious:1059955793 said:


> Has a good taste in interests if she's thinking of pursuing martial arts.  Seriously, I highly recommend it. It's very empowering and I had a late start with it too.
> 
> Also, great song in her status. I love "Brick by Boring Brick."
> 
> ...And furthermore, I also believe that she's claimed to be a zombie. Zombies are awesome...particularly zombie martial artists.


Yesss!  you remembered which is amazing :boogie


----------



## fallen18

Just a fabulous person! ^_^


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

It Happens:1059955909 said:


> Taste in music is excellent.


My mom was going to name me jesse if I was born a boy lol so I like your name


----------



## BobtheBest

Fallen and Jessi are both great rawrsters :boogie


----------



## Laura1990

Has a nice smile


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're really pretty Laura, and your smile and eyes are just stunning!


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty and one of the sweetest people on SAS!


----------



## B l o s s o m

She's gorgeous and an animal lover!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love rawrsome blossom!  she is the greatest


----------



## ak3891

She's really popular on this forum unlike some ahem


----------



## Ckg2011

Doesn't smoke, good job on being healthy.


----------



## arnie

Drives a Delorean


----------



## B l o s s o m

loves your sig!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an awesome new dress


----------



## fallen18

Saintly *que Jesus music* ^_^


----------



## prow

Brave girl.


----------



## fallen18

Is a very kind person ^_^


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Beautiful!! 10/10 ;o


----------



## LordScott

is from america-- F**K YEAH!!


----------



## JenN2791

Your username is quite badass^


----------



## LordScott

JenN2791 said:


> Your username is quite badass^


thanks 

that bunny in your pic is sooo cute


----------



## Neutrino

Nice guy with a cool car :yes


----------



## arnie

Lives in Isengard


----------



## sporteous

A Stargate fan… I've never met one before!!!
I ****ing love that show.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You love stargate  I do too so lol you met two people now


----------



## northstar1991

Is an awesome fellow rawrster!


----------



## matty

has bigger muscles than I do.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Is a super moderator, therefore a very important member of SAS


----------



## MM Gloria

Is an awesome dude... Spider-man!


----------



## matty

Is a stylish guy, and he profile reads of being well educated. Also has me interested in what MM Gloria 4 ever is..


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your sig, Matty!  It's quite catchy to me


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love talking with you bob  we have great conversations


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I think you're freaking cute.


----------



## coeur_brise

Is not an A-hole and seems nice. Um, yeah.


----------



## JenN2791

sanria22 said:


> Is not an A-hole and seems nice. Um, yeah.


You're awesome for liking swing music!!! great choice!


----------



## sporteous

And you're awesome for liking ol' school rap


----------



## MM Gloria

Is cool, healthy and fit (I'm positive).  As his profile reads that he likes to exercise.

I love to exercise too!


----------



## Bryan108

Has a great list of favorite movies. and is Jamaican which is very cool!


----------



## fallen18

Your name is Bryan!! \(^_^)/


----------



## sporteous

A sweet sweet darling.


----------



## JenN2791

sporteous said:


> A sweet sweet darling.


You have a few amazing films in your list of favorite movies! Also, from seeing your little profile photo on your profile here, you are very good looking


----------



## sporteous

Funny, sweet, silly, clever and friendly.


----------



## prow

Admits to liking the Lion King and the Jungle Book. And I'm assuming 'Be Here Now' is a mindfulness book- in which case, you're excellent, my friend.:clap


----------



## JenN2791

Basing off your avatar and the "status" you have under it, you come off as a creative person to me. Someone who enjoys art.. or something very well expressive of one's self  Lovely!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

That rabbit is adorable!
is it yours?!


----------



## Loveless

Likes System of a Down and has 666 posts. Both are awesome lol.


----------



## northstar1991

Is fun to talk 2


----------



## RavenDust

*^ You seem very informed*


----------



## kismetie

i like your username RavenDust ^-^


----------



## arnie

Edit: that was supposed to be below raven dust.

^ Joan Jett fan!


----------



## Sabriella

Great taste in movies!


----------



## JenN2791

^You're so beautiful!


----------



## arnie

Agreed


----------



## B l o s s o m

Cheers on learning Spanish! ^_^


----------



## Depraved

Nice pic to user name correlation?


----------



## fallen18

Is new here welcome to the forums man!! :clap


----------



## B l o s s o m

I missed you fallen in a sisterly way ^_^ You just light up the site


----------



## fallen18

Nah you do missy! <3 hahaha but missed you too ^_^


----------



## matty

I miss you both is a forumly way. Love the new avatar too fallen.


----------



## fallen18

matty said:


> I miss you both is a forumly way. Love the new avatar too fallen.


Hahaha we miss you too matt! But thank you I always liked your avatar it's pretty yet cool at the same time ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest

Congrats on getting 2000 posts :yay


----------



## fallen18

Pfthahaha thanks Bob x) but you have over 3000 I think that's a pretty big achievement!


----------



## Depraved

There is so much love here, my initial reaction is repulsion. On the other hand you seem very nice fallen, not nice all the time I hope?


----------



## matty

Seems quite helpful on the forum, new, and looks to have a smooth line in his compliment. From Australia which is always a bonus.


----------



## bioalp43

If I was a homosexual male, dating Matty would be as equivalent to hitting the jackpot in the lottery.


----------



## Loveless

Hilarious man. Makes me laugh when I see his posts (in a good way of course)


----------



## Gusthebus

you're a person, and your avartar is nice


----------



## matty

One of your turn ons is pretty eyes. I like the exact same thing. 

You should fill in your about me.. and hobbies. People do read them, and do care.


----------



## Gusthebus

ok I was just nervous about joining so I didn't bother so I let the negativity flow with it. BTW even if you aren't a Leo people born in August are cool


----------



## lisbeth

You're a free thinker, which is more of a rare thing than it should be. Also, you have a rhyme in your username. I like that.


----------



## matty

Nice list of Bands, not my style but I do respect the artist you have listed.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a cool bike!


----------



## nonesovile

Is a saint


----------



## JenN2791

What a cute avatar you have!


----------



## lisbeth

Your avatar is the cutest! Rabbits are my favourite animal.


----------



## northstar1991

Is new to SAS. Welcome!


----------



## prow

Maureen is smashing!


----------



## Ventura

NorthStar1991 is a cool username and has well written posts  :high5


----------



## prow

I have a reliable source who tells me you have a very kind heart.


----------



## fallen18

Just a super fantabulous person and I missed your witty humor while you were gone!! ^_^


----------



## JenN2791

such a sweetheart


----------



## It Happens

I like your avatar, for it is a bunny.


----------



## matty

Going to take a wild guess that you are very musical, which is a quality I admire and am jealous of. I like your status because it is different and your quote because it is out of the box. Also a cute avatar.


----------



## JenN2791

^very good looking guy!


----------



## matty

Obviously knows my soft spot.. bunnies. Also has finding nemo as a fav movie. Such a good movie.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Hot, also apparently cool enough to become a mod


----------



## matty

Nice mohawk, jealous that you have done it. I have always wanted a fake mohawl but have never had the guts to do it. Also into comics which is awesome. 

And selling Kansas short.. even I have heard of Kansas. :lol


----------



## B l o s s o m

Has a sensitive side to him in a good way! He's a wonderful friend!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a nice blue dress!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Always reinforces positive ways of thinking and he's friendly to both new members and friends alike.


----------



## eppe

friendly


----------



## ak3891

^ has a really funny dp :L


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a nice guy!


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your first name.


----------



## Ventura

I like your snowy avatar.,


----------



## prow

Liking Super Mario is cool.


----------



## fallen18

Is a super nice person!


----------



## chantellabella

Has the sweetest status symbols.


----------



## Dissonance

Likes Earthbound? o.o


----------



## Ventura

Has a cool avatar and loveable person around forums.


----------



## RavenDust

^ Is just cool all around


----------



## BobtheBest

A very nice person who is my 100th friend on SAS. What a winner she is :yay


----------



## LaChocolatine

Is a saint!  Who can argue with that?! :lol

Also has a lovely snowy avatar!


----------



## JenN2791

LaChocolatine said:


> Is a saint!  Who can argue with that?! :lol
> 
> Also has a lovely snowy avatar!


You're totally awesome for having juts about the same exact hobbies as I do lol


----------



## matty

Just reach out and befriended me which is so kind and awesome.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very friendly guy


----------



## arnie

Stays in shape with Zumba!


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> Stays in shape with Zumba!


This guy doesn't get overly drawn up in negative thinking. That's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Bryan108

An all around awesome guy and the first person that welcomed me when I joined SAS!


----------



## Lasair

your pretty cute


----------



## bioalp43

You have a uniqueness to your facial features. You also have a warmth about you that makes me want more.

I bet it'd be fun to hang out with you and do the most outrageous and immature things together.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^ You're attractive


----------



## LaChocolatine

Wilhelm is a really cool name!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a beautiful eye picture!

Also, your sig reminds me of when my parents read Dr. Seuss to me when I was younger :b


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Looks like a famous person.


----------



## northstar1991

Doesn't seem like much of an a**hole. He actually seems nice.


----------



## fallen18

Just a super nice person to chat with <3


----------



## prow

A girl who makes me feel that perhaps I am not so unusual in the amount of dresses/clothes I own!


----------



## fallen18

Hey i don't own that many xp but is a very witty person ^_^


----------



## Neutrino

Fallen you have the cutest niece ever! ^_^ congrats on being an aunt


----------



## fallen18

Aw thank you!!  makes people feel warm and fuzzy :3


----------



## It Happens

You're very photogenic. Rather jealous of that.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

It Happens said:


> You're very photogenic. Rather jealous of that.


Likes the book 1984 while only 16. Must be quite intelligent!


----------



## bioalp43

Phoenix Rising said:


> Likes the book 1984 while only 16. Must be quite intelligent!


You seem like a very honest and sensitive person


----------



## matty

Is a cool guy, Had some bad luck in his past but I think you would be a lot of fun.


----------



## RavenDust

You seem very open about everything


----------



## Dying note

^You have awesome hobbies  I loved to crochet a lot when I was younger...


----------



## simpleindian

you seem like a very nice person........nd u r very creative.


----------



## matty

haha. Is perfect.


----------



## simpleindian

"matty" u r "witty"


----------



## JenN2791

Absolutely love your avatar  Awesome how you're pursuing post grad in comp applications -- keep it uP!


----------



## Lasair

Cute avatar - is that your bunny?


----------



## northstar1991

Is one of the friendliest people on SAS!


----------



## LaChocolatine

Must be a fairly amazing day-dreamer to have risen to the rank of Master! :lol



Plus has a witty "About Me"  Seems like a funny guy!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Has a very pretty eye.


----------



## JenN2791

^FUDGE YES! Another Californian! lol you're very good looking btw


----------



## Furious Ming

Likes Finding Nemo which is an awesome movie.


----------



## matty

Is from Vancouver, and has a voice too deep for his own good. I can relate to that one. I have an accent I never use.


----------



## WhoDey85

Helps keep this site run the way it should. Props!


----------



## It Happens

I'm not religious at all, but I like your signature.


----------



## BobtheBest

I love your rainy avatar.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

JenN2791 said:


> ^FUDGE YES! Another Californian! lol you're very good looking btw


:b


----------



## Lasair

Your signature made me laugh


----------



## Jinxx

Cute avatar :3


----------



## BobtheBest

Has cute eyes


----------



## Jinxx

^ Has modeling potential


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks, so do you!  :squeeze


----------



## matty

I have said it before but I truly believe it. You have the most amazing smile. So warm, so big. 

Use it.


----------



## Lasair

You sound really sweet from your profile


----------



## northstar1991

I love your sig. It's so true!


----------



## NotAnExit

^ after reading through your profile one word comes to mind :Winning! Lol You seem like a really cool person


----------



## JenN2791

NotAnExit said:


> ^ after reading through your profile one word comes to mind :Winning! Lol You seem like a really cool person


You're so beautiful!


----------



## B l o s s o m

you have watched Finding Nemo which is so so cute


----------



## prow

Very pretty name and avatar. Plus, Nikki Grahame ref.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Sugar coated neurons" I think that must mean that you are a very sweet person


----------



## B l o s s o m

prow said:


> Very pretty name and avatar. Plus, Nikki Grahame ref.


thanks prow! though I don't look like Nikki Grahame at all hehe

ThatOneQuiet Guy: You look cool in your photo!


----------



## kosherpiggy

very pretty icon c:


----------



## B l o s s o m

that's really creative what you did with the Aladdin Sane Mosaic


----------



## bioalp43

^Everything she touches turns into a beautiful flower. Or at least she tries, and succeeds most of the time.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ a fellow fan of Breaking Bad


----------



## JenN2791

^great, friendly person. Awesome for being a Lakers fan as well!


----------



## huh

Always seems like a nice, positive person on this site!


----------



## LaChocolatine

I really like your signature! 
Immanuel Kant made an appearance on my Sociology exam this year! :lol

Watching movies that are so bad that they're good is a noble pastime as well :lol
I've been known to do the same!


----------



## BobtheBest

Really loves to eat chocholate cake and chocolatines!


----------



## fallen18

Great guy to talk to!


----------



## Shy one here

^ Is very wise for her age and always has something nice to say about others. Postive outlook on life


----------



## fallen18

Is new here welcome to SAS! :yay


----------



## Paradoxic

has a cute smile!


----------



## sporteous

You seem like a friendly person.


----------



## The Professor

He does YOGA!


----------



## fallen18

Appreciates yoga I appreciate that! lol


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your first name.


----------



## fallen18

Lol thanks! I like your as well bobby


----------



## simpleindian

she is an angel that fell from heaven..........fallen angle LOL


----------



## B l o s s o m

He is really generous with compliments and someone who can be a wonderful friend!


----------



## simpleindian

she is really selfless.....tries to help everyone out here..keep up the gud work


----------



## fallen18

Lol I love your avatar! You also a a very nice person ^_^


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You have an adorable smile.


----------



## fallen18

Awww thanks!! Your dog is really cute!!!


----------



## fallen18

Is funny *hugs*


----------



## matty

Is my friend. But wont be for long if you keep holding out on the chocolate


----------



## LordScott

I love your avatar matty!


----------



## matty

Sadly.. I am using the same compliment. I love you avatar. lol which I just told you


----------



## JenN2791

Such a great, friendly, and cool person


----------



## fallen18

Super kind person!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Liking the avatar ^^


----------



## fallen18

Thank you I'm liking your sig!!


----------



## Luka92

Is a very, very nice person.


----------



## Bryan108

seems like a nice dude. Lives in Serbia which sounds cool


----------



## fallen18

Is a really nice dude that's easy to talk to!


----------



## Evo

Really nice gal! ^_^


----------



## fallen18

Really nice fellow! ;p


----------



## BobtheBest

Your status is really catchy to me. 

\(^o^)/ weeeeeeeee :banana


----------



## chantellabella

I like your thread on insulting you. That makes me think you're awesome!


----------



## chantellabella

Oops! My bad..............a page off.

But I've been wanting to say I love your snowy avatar.


----------



## chantellabella

The first one was meant for EVO


----------



## fallen18

Give good compliments which is nice


----------



## chantellabella

And I've been meaning to tell you, that I read this thread a lot and you're very sweet to people.


----------



## DesertStar91

I like your avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

A very nice girl! I love your profile page!


----------



## fallen18

Nice person


----------



## Bryan108

awesome gal, easy to talk to aswell ;D


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Your quote is a personal favorite of mine. Also, you have a kicka$$ avatar!


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your username and is from Canada which people say it's an awesome country!


----------



## BobtheBest

One of my bestest friends on here


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Splendid guy. Seems friendly and approachable.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Has a cool username.


----------



## Bryan108

Joined SAS one year ago happy SAS bday :]
edit:was to guy before,
to onequietguy: really cool dog mate ;]


----------



## JenN2791

Such a beautiful and awesome person, inside and out! <3


----------



## softshock11

i dont know you but


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^:lol Hilarious


----------



## Paradoxic

i like the sig!!!


----------



## JenN2791

You seem to have a great sense of humor. Enjoyed the funny pics you posted in one of your photo albums on this forum lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

@Paradoxic I like the massive friends list LOL, I'm even on [email protected] Cute bunny.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Your avatar made me laugh. I like it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ your cool cuz you like to blast music.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Has a cool dog, is buff, and is repping the IE.


----------



## Lmatic3030

ManofFewWords understands the greatness of Brian Scalabrine


----------



## Fanta can

Lmatic3030 said:


> ManofFewWords understands the greatness of Brian Scalabrine


I like your style. You have good taste in television and video games.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in tv and movies.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your rainy avatar pic


----------



## BobtheBest

An awesome friend that loves flowers


----------



## B l o s s o m

Bobby The Best!


----------



## chantellabella

I've seen your posts and you're very kind to people.


----------



## northstar1991

Has great posts!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Nice Einstein quote ^^


----------



## Com1

Is Irish, and that's a respectable trait.


----------



## fallen18

Respects irish people! \(^o^)/


----------



## matty

Is very helpful and offers some fun to the forum. 
Also has a cat called moemoe, which she supports his eating habit, even though moemoe is overweight.


----------



## B l o s s o m

is a motivated person and I'm sure he'll go to great lengths!


----------



## Com1

Was the leader of the Powerpuff Girls, making her an absolute hero.

I salute you.


----------



## matty

Seems to be going through a rough patch but just gave one awesome compliment. Seems to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ proabably the nicest person on the forums


----------



## BobtheBest

I love the drawing in your avatar!


----------



## matty

Heart of a champion.


----------



## fallen18

Man I admire for not only appreciating chocolate but having mad winking skills sir I envy you! n_n


----------



## BobtheBest

Great friend I can talk to when I'm feeling down. :squeeze :yes


----------



## fallen18

Wants to be a model which I admire!


----------



## BobtheBest

Thanks! We both can throw a dance party and easily be the best entertainment here in Boringville. :banana


----------



## Sabriella

You could be a model, and you're very open and friendly.

Edit: That was for fallen18. BobtheSaint, you're very funny and you seem to be quite the popular one on these forums!


----------



## BobtheBest

Sabriella said:


> You could be a model, and you're very open and friendly.
> 
> Edit: That was for fallen18. BobtheSaint, you're very funny and you seem to be quite the popular one on these forums!


I can be both lol  Thanks, you seem to be into Harry Potter which is very cool!


----------



## matty

I feel nothing but positivity coming from this guy. Such a great influence on the forum


----------



## fallen18

A amazing person and super mod!! ^_^


----------



## gusstaf

At least half of SAS has a crush on her


----------



## prow

Baby kitties in bags and boxes. I am speechless.


----------



## matty

@GUS:Is a dancer, something I wish I could do better.
@PROW: you have a trippy avatar. and I like that you have as a favorite book. Wherever You Go, There You Are


----------



## prow

Am I? Lol.



matty said:


> Is a dancer, something I wish I could do better.


----------



## matty

prow said:


> Am I? Lol.


Look again,


----------



## Com1

Is capable of converting oxygen into carbon dioxide. Also understands human speech.


----------



## fallen18

Lol nice complimentor


----------



## BobtheBest

Started the 400th page of this wonderful thread, what a winner :yay


----------



## DesertStar91

Really amazing person.


----------



## AmericanZero

"To thine ownself be true."

You are officially awesome


----------



## DesertStar91

Thanks! I like your picture!


----------



## RavenDust

^Is very intelligent


----------



## fallen18

I love blue eyes! Yours are pretty


----------



## DesertStar91

Has a cool name and a nice status


----------



## Jinxx

^ Seems unique based on page.


----------



## Dissonance

has a funny avatar.

;_; that made me feel worse.


----------



## JenN2791

^You're aweosme for not being too fond of stuff one can find on the Lifetime and Hallmark channels LOL. I'm the exact same way. They're just too.............................mushy.

Ah that was to INSECURE.


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice bunny in your avatar...and congrats to getting to 2000 posts!


----------



## gusstaf

Great guy to talk to  And loves football and marching band!


----------



## Midnight Laces

Has 840 posts.


----------



## Bryan108

Lives in LA which is cool!


----------



## Midnight Laces

Has an awesome icon.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Beautiful hair!!! Makes me miss my red hair.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very pretty


----------



## Dissonance

lives in a place unknown.


----------



## arnie

Dissonance said:


> lives in a place unknown.


Otherwise known as _Missisippi_


----------



## Jinxx

^ Witty.


----------



## Kaylee23

pretty skin


----------



## BobtheBest

Looks a lot like my younger sister.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Is like a brother to me.


----------



## Owl-99

sweet 16


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems nice


----------



## squidd

is ridiculously good looking


----------



## et1991

Has a cool face.


----------



## gusstaf

From Wisconsin, which, in SAS terms, makes him practically a next-door neighbor!


----------



## fallen18

Is a super duper nice person!  and you still dance? That's somthing I seriously admire I wish I stayed in it. Maybe next year though! ^_^


----------



## matty

Spends so much time in this thread. Always giving.


----------



## apx24

Seems very grateful and appreciative about the good qualities of others!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gave a very good compliment which shows your a nice person yourself


----------



## fallen18

Very nice girl I love your new avatar btw! It's pretty


----------



## matty

Has given 447 compliments.. wow


----------



## UgShy

Great guy that has an amazing story. You're an inspiration man


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool looking guy


----------



## Furious Ming

Has a smile that always makes me smile.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a nice guy and I like your profile background. It's beautiful!


----------



## rawrguy

You are very pretty


----------



## BobtheBest

Has 5000 posts, and is another rawrster!


----------



## matty

Is the most interesting and awesome person in Boringville, USA. Really has no place living there.


----------



## BobtheBest

You're right haha, I wish I can get a bike like yours and travel out of Boringville.


----------



## rawrguy

Rawrsters FTW!


----------



## sporteous

Jurassic Park is a great movie


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is cool looking and your from the awesome UK


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your just an all around sweetheart, for being so nice to everyone on here.


----------



## chantellabella

You're very nice because you will even talk to old people here.  

I'm glad you talk to me.


----------



## JenN2791

Awesome person for enjoying hiking  yay nature!


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Has a really awesome avatar


----------



## northstar1991

Has nice guns!


----------



## bioalp43

Seems like a self-sustaining women, who doesn't bite that hard---always a plus


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Has good, meaningful quotes in signature.


----------



## AngelEyess

^^ has a nice and unique username.


----------



## arnie

^^^^ Needs to fill out her profile.


----------



## JenN2791

Good looking


----------



## matty

Has the best sneak attack. Win everyone with bunny pics, then gets us when we least expect it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Looks cool, and likes cars and motorcycles, which is also cool.


----------



## Furious Ming

Likes video games and cars.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You appreciate kindness because you listed it in your profile  And You've watched The Dark Knight and Inception which are awesome!


----------



## northstar1991

A very sweet girl and a good friend of mine on here!


----------



## arnie

Your member number is equal to 2^16-1

otherwise known as the highest number that can be represented by an unsigned short integer


----------



## matty

Good looking guy, looks fit and healthy. Also likes quite a few shows which I like, which means you have good taste. I admire you for learning spanish and it is something I want to do one day.


----------



## ImaDinosaur

Does a fantastic job modding and keeping SAS clean; also has the great tenacity to do a bit of homework before complimenting


----------



## Gordom

I love the dinosaur in your profile. It's one of the friendliest dinosaurs I've ever seen pictured.


----------



## matty

I love your cooking style,


----------



## Sabriella

Your turn-ons and turn-offs as listed in your profile show that you are a very compassionate human being. You also seem to be able to appreciate the "little" things in life.

Also, your kitty cats are so friggin cute!

Edit: Dammit, I did it again. That was for Gordom. Matty is very funny, friendly and any other good words you can think of that start with F. He's just fantastic.


----------



## fallen18

Wow your seriously a nice person I love your compliments to people on here and your absolutely gorgous and live in Aussie! They have the cutest accents and it's just awesome there!


----------



## Gordom

Haha Sabriella- That happens to me too (someone beating me to posting about the person above). Ironically, it just happened, so...

@ Sabriella- You seem very open with a full profile and I like your eclectic tastes in movies, music, etc. and (I can't remember if I said this before but if I did it bears repeating), you seem very organized by alphabetizing your profile favorites.

@Fallen18- I've always thought your signature quotes were very creative- Did you come up with them yourself?


----------



## fallen18

Nope I didn't ^_^ but thanks for liking them! Your a very nice and generous person seriously I always see you posting here  and your kittys are just adorable! :3


----------



## Sabriella

You're beautiful and you're always so nice to everyone.


----------



## DesertStar91

Is very pretty


----------



## fallen18

I love the traits of guys you find attractive......that sounds weird x) but no I think I find the same attractive and not attractive. Go you for being awesome! \(^_^)/


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the nicest people on here


----------



## matty

I want to take you to a comedy show, have a beer with you and what you laugh and smile all night. That would brighten my day.


----------



## Gordom

I can relate quite a bit to your profile speaking about "exposure therapy" to lots of public contact. It sounds like you have a positive attitude about that and just a good attitude in general.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Likes cooking, which women will love.


----------



## Gordom

Your profile seems very honest with some added dry humor.


----------



## JenN2791

You have quite the variety of hobbies! Def cool for that!


----------



## fallen18

OMG I love your avatar! :3 I want one


----------



## nonesovile

Is from New York.


----------



## fallen18

Is from Ireland


----------



## DesertStar91

You have a cool profile


----------



## Gordom

Fallen18 beat me to complimenting nonesovile, so I need to edit this for it to make sense.

@ nonesovile- An offbeat sense of humor is displayed in your signatures.
@ fallen18- This isn't the first time you've beat me to complimenting the person above, so you're quick to offer cheer and encouragement.
@ Lizlis- I love the background photos on your profile.


----------



## bioalp43

Through his profile, seems like a well-spoken guy who's comfortable with himself. Also, went above the call of duty with his post, which is pretty nice of him--always a plus.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ Is from Cali, and seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Would like to get to know you better, seems friendly and I like your dog Apollo!


----------



## fallen18

I love your dress! You look gorgeous and to add on to that your a super nice person!


----------



## Bryan108

Super late sleeper lol


----------



## fallen18

Lol super early riser :b


----------



## jim11

She got a unique winking ability


----------



## fallen18

I've only seen a few of your posts but you come off as funny to me.


----------



## JenN2791

Friendly & gorgeous young lady


----------



## fallen18

Just saw your picture and you really are strikingly beautiful!


----------



## AmericanZero

^ Pretty much owns this thread .


----------



## fallen18

Hahah x) is a nice guys who's great to talk to


----------



## B l o s s o m

thanks for the dress compliment fallen  I really appreciate it. 

you're down to earth, lovely, kind, generous, is very giving, is a wonderful friend, good listener, and knows how to have a good laugh!


----------



## BobtheBest

I like coming to you for advice


----------



## matty

Has very good goals and I think you have a bright future if you follow through with your dreams.


----------



## BobtheBest

Adventurous, has an interesting life and likes to travel.


----------



## northstar1991

My bestie on here!


----------



## BobtheBest

1700 helpful posts! Not bad!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is the most interesting person in Boringville.


----------



## JenN2791

Good looking! Has an awesome dog! Badass for being from the I.E.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is awesome for complimenting me twice on here. Is really sweet, and is from California, which automatically makes you cool


----------



## Neutrino

delete


----------



## BobtheBest

A nice person and football fan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Has an interesting contradictory taste in music, kinda like me.


----------



## matty

Has an impressive build, likes motorcross, and has a turn ons of ladies. Sounds good to me

.. in a straight way.


----------



## Kaylee23

he's a moderator-----with a cape !


----------



## red04

The most huggable Kaylee in North Carolina. LOL!!


----------



## matty

Is very encouraging and has a lot of good posts in the 20 he has made.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a nice guy with super mod powers!


----------



## matty

Has muscles I am jealous of. Has a very inspiring quote in you signature. 

"You must do the thing that you think you cannot do."
-Eleanor Roosevelt 

Something which I trying very hard to follow


----------



## JenN2791

cool person! likes bunnies too! <3 lol


----------



## LordScott

is a female.. and likes bunnies <.3


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome Iron Mask background!


----------



## chantellabella

Is from an awesome state!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is from an even more awesome state that doesn't take crap from anybody. And is cool for talking to me and showing me her site with her art work, which probably wasn't an easy thing to do.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

seems like a cool person to hang out with. idk why


----------



## matty

Is from canada, very friendly and I really like some of your posts around the forum.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is a wonderful, nice, caring, good listener mod!


----------



## Bryan108

Lives in california  cali ftw!


----------



## staringatthesky

Seem very open minded


----------



## Bryan108

A video gamer chick which is badass!


----------



## B l o s s o m

has some pretty cool photos and the one I like best is of the basketball one - You seem so happy


----------



## BobtheBest

Thank you Blossom, for helping me feel better.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You're a great person, never give up on your positive personality man!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Rawrsome blossom! :heart


----------



## B l o s s o m

Happy birthday to you even though you were at hospital, you were very brave sweetheart <3


----------



## BobtheBest

I hope you do well on your tests and become a wonderful teacher!


----------



## matty

Gets to know sas users. Caring and compassionate.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Has made incredible progress in overcoming SA, and is proof that it can be done.


----------



## chantellabella

Awesome! 

What can I say? 

He's awesome!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Has encouraged me lots, she's a sweetheart and caring person!  xx


----------



## thebirmancat

Aesthetically engages the mind with the serenity of her avatar.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

WELCOME! Is new and started out on a positive note.


----------



## fallen18

From his posts he seems nice and is also cute


----------



## matty

As dark as the new avatar is, I really like it. 

Also posted a couple of videos. props to you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is a Buddhist, which is pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## prow

I like your status. It's very interesting. It's something I've thought about myself often.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Hmm... your profile doesn't say much about you, but like I said before you seem like a really sweet person, hence your status.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I always wondered why you've written "sugar coated neurons" as your status  I think it's because you have a sweet brain and nervous system 

I'm pretty sure you're sweet inside and out!


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ this post was directed for prow...

@thatonequietguy: I sense that you have lots of potential locked up in you , hence, "closet extrovert" - i.e. I think you have lots of that personality that needs to shine outside!


----------



## Dying note

^Is genuine with an amazing personality. You makes those you are around feel like they matter.


----------



## B l o s s o m

And you're one of those people who matter a lot to me even though I live far far away from you!
You have an incredible ability to be artistic and I think I'm gonna see your paintings being sold soon enough  they're full of meaning and expression.


----------



## BobtheBest

I really love your blogs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like your turnons and turnoffs it shows that you are a very mature person.


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty good looking and gives good compliments on here!


----------



## JenN2791

You have a pretty smile


----------



## sporteous

You look beautiful in your avatar..


----------



## It Happens

I like your username, it's nice and simple.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

BC is a really nice place, and your avatar makes me think "Why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## Shizuma

Listen to dubstep, which is a good taste in my opinion.


----------



## Bryan108

Lives in France which is awesome!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Californian  which is the best location ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is pretty, and is Rawrsome for being a Rawrster!


----------



## JenN2791

*deep breaths*

You are a TOTALLY AWESOME person. Very very funny..love your sense of humor and how you seem to find that sort of thing when things go wrong sometimes.

You're such a sweet person, very friendly. No matter what others may say or what you may think, I think you're a beautiful person  Inside and out.

You're awesome for liking cute animals too. All hail cute animals!

You're a great person overall, and I enjoy talking to you. Def appreciate you for listening (or uh reading) when I had felt a bit lost, and it's always great to know that w/e I say or do makes you smile


----------



## BobtheBest

A regular visitor to this thread and very nice person


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Also a regular visitor of this thread, Is a positive and kind person, and I think you should be the mayor of Boringville.


----------



## Bryan108

is the daydreaming master and seems like a very friendly dude.


----------



## northstar1991

Is good looking and seems like an interesting person.


----------



## sporteous

You love good music.


----------



## JenN2791

awesome how you're into reading and writing


----------



## fallen18

Seriously love this gal she's been so helpful and supportive in my times of need <3 thanks Girly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is very friendly and kind to everyone on here.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Has arms that i really need to go to the gym and get for myself, haha!


----------



## fallen18

yeah your cute and you probably have a awesome accent! \(^_^)/


----------



## BobtheBest

Your status is really catchy


----------



## fallen18

You want to be a underwear model which requires guts my friend! Good for you though  really brave.


----------



## BobtheBest

I love your sig, especially the 2nd sentence!


----------



## fallen18

Lol appreciates Alice in wonderland I appreciate that!


----------



## BobtheBest

A nice person that stays in "somewhere"...come on over here to Boringville!


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha certainly not a boring person in boringville!!! ^_^


----------



## northstar1991

Is nice to everyone on this site!


----------



## BobtheBest

A nice lady that lives in the neighboring town of Nowheresville.


----------



## fallen18

Is also very nice to everyone. One of the sweetest people on here


----------



## I wish i was normal

Has a lovely smile


----------



## Neptunus

^ A kind and thoughtful individual.

As a hobby, he enjoys solving unbelievably complex math equations that would make most people's brains explode! :nw


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice person that lives underwater and uses her trident to zap the trolls!


----------



## fallen18

I'm guessing a smart and highly intellectual person I find it cool your a scientist that's so awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Can get anyone to love her with her amazing smile.


----------



## fallen18

can get people to smile with his awesome compliments!


----------



## Gordom

You cast your net far and wide in who you compliment, which I know many here (including me) appreciate!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very friendly guy!


----------



## LordScott

is fun to talk to


----------



## fallen18

Digging your avatar it's eerie yet cool I like it


----------



## AmericanZero

^ never stops be nice to people. What an awesome cheerleader . We need more you's on here.


----------



## chantellabella

Writes some really supportive things to people around here. He's a nice guy.


----------



## AmericanZero

chantellabella said:


> Writes some really supportive things to people around here. He's a nice guy.


"Nice guy?!" Noooooooo! I'm gonna have to stab someone or something to get my rep up .

^^^Also appears to be pretty supportive of people on these forums.


----------



## chantellabella

And has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

is a deep thinker and compasionate


----------



## matty

You volunteer at animal shelters and.. I like your list of movies


----------



## B l o s s o m

he's a super helpful mod and gives great advice


----------



## Owl-99

Has a matching username and avatar, how cool is that.


----------



## B l o s s o m

loves geography, and beautiful scenery


----------



## JenN2791

Such a friendly young lady <3 Love how you're into documentaries as well woopwoop finally someone who doesn't find those boring


----------



## sporteous

You are very kind and interesting.


----------



## Gordom

You love cats and your cats look very content in the pictures (like they have a caretaker who really looks after them).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is 30 years young.


----------



## Gordom

Well, actually I'm a little past 30, but I'll take it! You workout, which is good for you and takes hard work and self discipline.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Is 30 years young.


----------



## LordScott

has a cute dog!


----------



## Gordom

You're avatar looks like he would offer wonderful and timeless wisdom and guidance (as a hypnotic dream guide) while he scrapes snow off a parking lot with his magical stick at the same time.


----------



## Paradoxic

has a very unique taste for musical genres haha elevator music!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

One of your hobbies is thinking :boogie me too!


----------



## chantellabella

A very sweet young lady, who says the kindest things to people. When I first saw her posts, I was impressed by her maturity and compassion towards others.


----------



## jim11

She hates 70s and loves to ask others to clean her house. Very smart indeed.:b


----------



## AmericanZero

^ has a good ear for music .


----------



## JenN2791

You are quite good looking !


----------



## AmericanZero

Thank you very much .

^ Is a very skilled liar.


----------



## JenN2791

AmericanZero said:


> Thank you very much .
> 
> ^ *Is a very skilled liar*.


I was so lost on what the hell you meant for a sec, then... well...I get it now. So not lying, you really are good looking ! lolll

@ R91...err... here's your compliment: *insert imaginary essay filled with wonderful things said about you!* lol


----------



## AmericanZero

R91 said:


> She's not lying! Also, your name is Kurt which is pretty awesome. You're a music lover and,
> 
> "Turn Ons -
> Women."
> 
> Me too





JenN2791 said:


> I was so lost on what the hell you meant for a sec, then... well...I get it now. So not lying, you really are good looking ! lolll
> 
> @ R91...err... here's your compliment: *insert imaginary essay filled with wonderful things said about you!* lol


I love when my humor goes over other people's heads, thanks for the save R91. You're both being awesome right now lol.


----------



## GuyMontag

I like your signature.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a funny guy


----------



## BobtheBest

The most amazing person in Nowheresville.


----------



## maykay14

has pretty profile picture


----------



## WhoDey85

North Dakota?! I heard its beautiful up there. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Owl-99

Likes tigers


----------



## Bryan108

Likes that someone else likes tigers.


----------



## Owl-99

The Lion Rooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssss


----------



## chantellabella

You like happy and caring people which tells me you must be like that also. Caring people are awesome, so bigblue38, .............you're awesome. 

Plus I love the avatar!!

And the sig!


----------



## JenN2791

Awesome, lovely young lady. The one thing about you I especially enjoy is your sense of humor. It causes me to laugh at random, odd times.. especially in the library. That's sure somethin ;p


----------



## srschirm

Is very complimentary-a very attractive trait.


----------



## srschirm

mark101 said:


> I find your wit and general demeanour positively charming


You obviously have great taste in music!! Ironically enough, I am about to watch "24-Hour Party People" for the second time tonight.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Likes "The Girl Next Door", the movie that gives me hope that a girl will fall in love with me one day.

I'm still waiting for my next door neighbour to sell his house so that Elisha Cuthbert can move in


----------



## srschirm

I wish i was normal said:


> Likes "The Girl Next Door", the movie that gives me hope that a girl will fall in love with me one day.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my next door neighbour to sell his house so that Elisha Cuthbert can move in


Haha I know right?! I get the same feeling watching the movie. So obviously you have good taste in movies.


----------



## BobtheBest

Stays in shape by pumping iron.


----------



## srschirm

BobtheSaint said:


> Stays in shape by pumping iron.


Likes classical music.


----------



## chantellabella

Looks like my oldest son..........very sweet smile.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has an awesome website


----------



## Gordom

Boringville must be more cheerful and in good hands with BobtheSaint.


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Has a cute avatar, aww.


----------



## Damselindistress01

Pretty avatar!


----------



## chantellabella

I read a couple of your posts and you're really on target and compassionate. Very hopeful also.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ a nice person... and makes good cookies 

thread officially killed :lol


----------



## Bryan108

is a funny guy


----------



## DesertStar91

I love lions and your name


----------



## Owl-99

Likes Oscar Wilde


----------



## BlazingLazer

From what I remember, you're quite into therapy as a means of trying to understand your situation and get out of it. Also, you have nice detailed, analytical posts.


----------



## noyadefleur

^Has some very interesting photos on their profile.


----------



## JenN2791

You're awesome for liking Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Great taste in books


----------



## BobtheBest

an awesome rawrster


----------



## northstar1991

The most awesome person in Boringville!


----------



## BobtheBest

The most awesome person in Nowheresville!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

RawrbobbyRawr!


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Seems like a friendly person, and likes to daydream, like myself.


----------



## kc1895

I like Danish cookies and PinkIllusion happens to be from Denmark. The most wonderful thing about an online support group is the scope of people you can meet around the world and PinkIllusion is one of them. She is an active member and likes the color pink, and I'm sure she is also a wonderful human being. The forum would not be the same without members from around the world. It is fabulous to have PinkIllusion here.


----------



## BobtheBest

Stays in LA! I'd like to go there someday.


----------



## Furious Ming

Enjoys healthy food.


----------



## MM Gloria

Furious Ming, he's a great guy. Intelligent and kind... He's the man!


----------



## prow

Kind and thoughtful. Thinks of others.


----------



## Bryan108

into mindfulness which is neat.


----------



## Princess143

your lion looks really cool...


----------



## northstar1991

Is very kind


----------



## kiirby

In terms of rationality and morality, she's better than the vast majority of people on this forum


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your posts, you're a funny and intelligent dude.


----------



## kosherpiggy

is really awesome!!


----------



## JenN2791

total badass for liking Al Bundy <3 woopwoop


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a fan of sports and pokemon, which is so cool :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Is a manic poster


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I still love your avatar  its pretty


----------



## BobtheBest

Your avatar is pretty too.


----------



## Loveless

Great friend, cool to talk too, hilarious


----------



## fallen18

Has potatoes as his avatar lol and someone with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Loveless

I'm just gonna say it. Best person on this site bar none. SAS without her would be terrible. She is awesome. great personality, good person, funny, pretty, good friend, great to talk to, great poetry, creative. Oh yeah.... she is Fallen18. That right there makes her worthy of awesomeness .


----------



## fallen18

Aw that's one of the sweetest compliment anyone's ever given me on here lol but I'm going to say a great friend, worthy of many things, cute, someone who shouldn't be too hard on himself, is funny as said, great person to talk too and oh yeah.....he's loveless which makes him freaking awesome  and worthy to accomplish anything he sets his mind to!


----------



## chantellabella

Has a great sense of humor.


----------



## fallen18

Is a very nice person I enjoy seeing his posts. ^_^


----------



## geon106

fallen18 said:


> Is a very nice person I enjoy seeing his posts. ^_^


Her profile looks really interesting and she seems very friendly from her posts


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar......it's so cute!! >_< I love dwarf hamsters but besides that you seem nice.


----------



## JenN2791

sweet, lovely person


----------



## Bryan108

Has the cutest avatar on SAS :3


----------



## I wish i was normal

Likes science and learning how things work, is clearly intelligent and a thinker.


Also, has a really cool avatar!


----------



## northstar1991

Is cute and has good taste in music!


----------



## gusstaf

Very friendly person to talk to and active in the compliment thread!


----------



## prow

Bendy like a straw.


----------



## Leary88

Smells just like marmalade


----------



## prow

Never bores me with his long winded tales of pineapples.


----------



## Leary88

Owns 914 callipers


----------



## prow

Manages to get unknown words into weird compliments.


----------



## Leary88

Is able to stomach disgusting coconut


----------



## prow

Has enough confidence to leave the house unkempt. Though it is a shame he NEVER goes fancy and takes a bath.


----------



## Leary88

Is classically handsome with the right photo filter


----------



## prow

Uses a block of cheddar to clean his teeth.


----------



## Leary88

squats into a vat of ranch dressing in lieu of wearing underpants


----------



## prow

Has a penchant for squirrel gambling.


----------



## Leary88

Believes in life after love


----------



## prow

Leary88 said:


> Believes in life after love


True story, bro'. 0_0

Keeps his thimbles in a neat little row.


----------



## Leary88

makes flow charts for fun


----------



## prow

Leary88 said:


> Finds Dame Judi Dench sexually appetizing


Has SOME imagination. Quite the fibber.

YOU RUIN EVERYTHING!

P.S- that was OUR little secret!!! :'(


----------



## Leary88

Makes false accusations about the nature of my ruining


----------



## RavenDust

^Is the utmost authority on pterodactyls


----------



## BobtheBest

Loves art and is a smart girl.


----------



## JenN2791

Awesome how you love the NO Saints. I think that's cool simply because Reggie Bush played for them before..and he is.....hot. This is a horrible compliment from me.

Jokes aside (although it is still cool that you like the Saints), you are a very friendly guy and I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a cute little bunny.


----------



## JenN2791

^You're awesome for being into nature and reading <3


----------



## MachineSupremacist

JenN2791 said:


> ^You're awesome for being into nature and reading <3


You enjoyed Finding Nemo, which shows you're still a kid at heart.

Reading your posts suggests a relatively high degree of introspection, which is dangerous sometimes, but at least introspective people can introspect on how to stop negatively introspecting. You'll figure it all out eventually.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like the fact that you come from a happy sunny tropical island


----------



## DesertStar91

I love blossoms!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very inspirational signature.


----------



## B l o s s o m

always gives a helping hand and loves to learn


----------



## blueingreen

Link to a wonderful ted talk in her signature!


----------



## BobtheBest

Your username has 2 of my favorite colors.


----------



## chantellabella

Saints fan extraordinaire!! My kind of person!

And he's a really considerate guy. Very sweet and kind.


----------



## JenN2791

chantellabella said:


> Saints fan extraordinaire!! My kind of person!
> 
> And he's a really considerate guy. Very sweet and kind.


Love how you're into outdoors activities!

Also, basing off your avatar and the image you have as your background in your profile, you seem to have an awesome taste in art <3 lol something about the images you have is very interesting. Definitely says something about you - in a good way! haha


----------



## BobtheBest

You have a cute bunny rabbit as your avatar!


----------



## northstar1991

Is smart, good looking, and funny!


----------



## bioalp43

Initiates conversations like i've never seen and I think that's a really desirable quality to have


----------



## Loveless

Funny guy, always around blogs. I'm not entirely sure if he is my biggest fan but I think hes one of those people who speaks his mind and tells it like it is. Those people are A+ in my book.


----------



## chantellabella

She has a heart of gold................is caring, compassionate, smart and probably one of the sweetest people I know.


----------



## Bryan108

Very kind lady and loves animals


----------



## fallen18

One of the nicest and chilliest dudes on here ^_^ with mad basket ball skills lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

A complete sweetheart


----------



## fallen18

Seriously you're perfect your gorgous and have a awesome personality


----------



## I wish i was normal

Has a fat cat called moemoe. _Everybody_ should have a fat cat called moemoe!

Is also kind-hearted, beautiful, welcoming and one of the most down to earth people on SAS


----------



## BobtheBest

Decent guy and football fan.


----------



## Gordom

You have a positive "can do" attitude.


----------



## chantellabella

Anyone who puts a picture of their dog as their avatar, is awesome! Dog lovers rock!


----------



## Gordom

Your vocations are centered around helping young people, which is definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Gordom, ur avatar is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gordom

It's impressive that one of your hobbies is writing novels!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

From one of my favorite states! And cute avatar


----------



## Grimnir

lacie, you have good taste in music, and your hobbies are excellent


----------



## Kaylee23

I like your name :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Deserves a hug


----------



## MachineSupremacist

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Deserves a hug


Puts the "super" in "super moderated"


----------



## It Happens

Awesome hobbies


----------



## Mirror

Forrest Gump is AWESOME!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

U play guitar, piano, and sing? Sounds like ur a talented person!


----------



## Bryan108

Lives in a town called Boring which is so rad xD


----------



## It Happens

Lions are badass.


----------



## Owl-99

Lives in a beautiful place


----------



## It Happens

So do you. It also has a way more awesome name than mine.


----------



## Owl-99

Has a cool melancholy avatar


----------



## Mia Q

Watches documentries, great taste in tv shows 

Love the landscape avi btw.


----------



## fallen18

I LOVE your coffee cup/avatar lol


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like ur icon


----------



## kosherpiggy

i love ian curtis and joy division <3


----------



## northstar1991

Has good posts!


----------



## BobtheBest

Cute.


----------



## matty

I don't always have favorites, but if I did.. you would be up there. 

Stay smiley my friend.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has great taste in music. Bruised is my favorite song by Jack's Mannequin


----------



## BobtheBest

Is good looking and has good taste in music and fashion


----------



## gusstaf

Great guy who gives wonderful compliments


----------



## DesertStar91

I like your taste in movies


----------



## Lmatic3030

Lizlis1991 has postivitley fantastic hair.


----------



## LaChocolatine

I really like your taste in books! 
The background of your profile looks really cool too!

Plus, you live on Earth...nice place! :lol

Ooops, Lmatic3030, we spoke at the same time! :lol
You're a thumb-war champion! 
That's just amazing!! :lol 
Making me wonder if I can count that as a sport...:lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Very happy person that loves using a lot of smilies in messages!


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## here4umm

BobtheSaint said:


> Very happy person that loves using a lot of smilies in messages!


Umm&#8230; Iddaknow I don't know you : O!!! Wait&#8230; I'll read your profile.


----------



## here4umm

Oops ruined the whole thread : (… Do I compliment myself?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You seem to have a cute personality. (no **** lol)


----------



## Owl-99

Has an ironic signature.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is awesome for being from Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a quiet guy


----------



## Owl-99

Has a great avatar


----------



## LaChocolatine

I love your signature! So very true! :lol 
And your avatar is lovely!

Plus, I know that it's been mentioned but, nevertheless, you live in Tasmania! 
Such a cool place to live! 
I can't help but think of this when I read it though! :lol


----------



## BobtheBest

You're really funny :lol and you love eating chocolatines!


----------



## LaChocolatine

Thanks Bobby! :lol

You're great to chat with plus you always practice speaking French with me! 

In addition, you have _excellent_ taste in emoticons! :lol

:banana
:banana
:banana
:banana

...never gets old! :b


----------



## BobtheBest

You really know what emoticon makes me happy! :banana


----------



## simpleindian

is very cheerful nd positive....brings in a lot of positivity


----------



## srschirm

Has a very thought-provoking signature.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Seems to be a very understanding, easy-going person. Also is more tolerant and less judgemental than most with people here.


----------



## LaChocolatine

Also has an eye for an avatar! 
Great minds...:lol

Plus, you've a great username! Got to love alliteration! 
Or is it consonance? I always mix them up...:stu
Your username sounds cool anyway! :lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Writes well-thought out messages and is still using lots of smilies! :lol


----------



## matty

Very kind. Going places.


----------



## BobtheBest

Like me, he's also interested in technology


----------



## GuyMontag

Has commented plenty of people. Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Bryan108

seems like a cool Canadian guy


----------



## JenN2791

awesome how you're from santa cruz, CA! Another good ol Californian!


----------



## chantellabella

Very cool that one of your hobbies is photography. I think artistic people see beauty around when others can't.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has a very beautiful name


----------



## BobtheBest

Very fashionable


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Belongs to the "We Love Cats!" social group, making him of course awesome.


----------



## DesertStar91

Is a very beautiful woman


----------



## BobtheBest

Has nice hair.


----------



## Owl-99

Likes this thread.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Has an avatar that reminds me of an amazing dream I had recently.


----------



## Owl-99

Has an artistic avatar.


----------



## It Happens

Great avatar.


----------



## Owl-99

Is my melancholy friend


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Lives in an amazingly awesome place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie


----------



## Owl-99

Is a sensitive soul


----------



## B l o s s o m

deserves a super award for giving so many nice compliments


----------



## I wish i was normal

Has a pretty avatar which, along with the matching user name, always improves my mood when i see it  Seems to always be kind and caring and willing to help others - one of SAS's shining stars


----------



## chantellabella

Anybody who is a Bruce Springsteen, R.E.M, White Stripes, Coldplay, and The Killers fan has got to be a cool person. I've also read your posts and you're very kind and sincere.


----------



## Owl-99

Is Queen of the time out zone


----------



## fallen18

You like animals which makes you caring and I know from experience talking to you that you're insanly kind


----------



## Rossy

My last compliment ever

Really special girl who you could say I care about very much its maybe even love in a friendship way


----------



## fallen18

lmao thanks rossy thats very sweet of you to say.  Your a very generous friend.


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes wearing dresses


----------



## Rossy

*Re: Bye*

Sorry but that was for R91 but it can be for you too


----------



## fallen18

likes wearing cloths which is a plus ;p I'm kidding but a good friend I enjoy talking too also is a fan of the dancing banana


----------



## fallen18

Rossy said:


> Sorry but that was for R91


okay that makes more sense :lol sorry rossy!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice person I can speak to about anything!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very funny and friendly person who's great to talk 2!


----------



## LaChocolatine

Has such a motivational avatar and signature! 

Plus I love the Einstein quote in particular 
He had some great ones! 
I love "Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid."

:lol


----------



## It Happens

I like your eye.. or at least your avatar's eye.


----------



## JenN2791

It Happens said:


> I like your eye.. or at least your avatar's eye.


You're cool for liking any movie w Tom Hanks! Forrest Gump and Saving Private Ryan were solid films.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is awesome for being so positive on here, which is more than i can say about myself.


----------



## trendyfool

^ Is a good-looking guy.


----------



## Jinxx

^ Your signature quote really speaks to me in a positive way.


----------



## BobtheBest

Has the best eyes ever.


----------



## Owl-99

Boringville rules


----------



## fear grips me

I'm envious of you for living in Tasmania. I've always wanted to visit that part of the world. Living amongst kangaroos and platypuses must be so great. (I personally live in the Northeast US, which is the most boring place on Earth, at least in terms of the wildlife.)


----------



## srschirm

Has a depressing avatar, but it's something I can identify with.


----------



## BobtheBest

You have awesome glasses. 8)


----------



## srschirm

Seems very genuine.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Pretty girl and Pikachu is the best


----------



## Bryan108

Rad avatar and cool girl


----------



## prow

Your thoughts are independently thunked. :teeth


----------



## fallen18

My bestie! \(^_^)/


----------



## BobtheBest

She is spiffy. :boogie


----------



## chantellabella

BobtheSaint said:


> She is spiffy. :boogie


He is also spiffy.........in a very spiffy sort of way.


----------



## Dying note

^You have a pretty name


----------



## It Happens

Art is fantastic.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Has a great taste in movies Forrest Gump is amazing!


----------



## chantellabella

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Madness does not always howl. Sometimes, it is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "Hey, is there room inside your head for one more?"


I love the signature. And what's funny is that's my situation exactly.


----------



## fallen18

Your username is pretty and you are bella!


----------



## BobtheBest

Is now having fun in my party bin. :yay


----------



## fallen18

is a survivor lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Whoa, I love the new verse in your sig!


----------



## fallen18

thanks  throws the best parties!


----------



## JenN2791

Such an awesome person who is very friendly and sweet, and owns some of the cutest dresses I've ever seen!


----------



## DreamBig

Aww, what a cute bunny!


----------



## Sabriella

Your name and status show that you are a very inspired, hopeful person. I admire that.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a cutie pie


----------



## shymandan

We have not crossed paths before, but you are from Tasmania and I think that is really cool


----------



## Owl-99

Peace be with you Shymandan


----------



## Bryan108

seems like a cool and friendly person and gives many great compliments on this thread


----------



## prow

Kitteh. 0_o


----------



## JenN2791

Omgoodness... you are the bomb diggity for having sylvester as your avatar!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a cute bunny wabbit


----------



## Gigantopithecus

Beautiful avatar.


----------



## Bryan108

A fellow home-schooler :high5


----------



## AmericanZero

Is into psychology and conspiracies. Atta boy. That's the good stuff .


----------



## LaChocolatine

You seem like a funny guy! :lol
Some of your responses in About Me section are really entertaining! :lol
Your signature also made me smile, even though I feel like it shouldn't have! :b

Plus, you're an Earthling which is always good to know!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has a beautiful eye picture!


----------



## Buerhle

Loves her pets.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

U have an awesome avatar and live in an awesome place with moose & snow!!!!


----------



## BobtheBest

You live in an awesome place too, full of boredom and fun


----------



## fallen18

Always giving nice compliments


----------



## matty

Always giving nice compliments


----------



## B l o s s o m

I love your quotes in your sig Matty, very inspiring!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

B l o s s o m said:


> I love your quotes in your sig Matty, very inspiring!


Is really kind and super sexy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your signatures


----------



## Owl-99

Is a babe


----------



## chantellabella

bigblue38 said:


> Is a babe


Has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Owl-99

Is my kinda girl


----------



## northstar1991

Has a nice avatar and compliments a lot of people in this thread!


----------



## BobtheBest

Is very cute and knows a lot about women's rights


----------



## Owl-99

An all round great guy


----------



## Sabriella

A kind person who lives in a beautiful place.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is very pretty!


----------



## JenN2791

You're rather awesome  Esp awesome for being from CA. Also awesome for having an interesting quote in your sig. Something very thought-provoking to me there. 

And you're just plain cool from what I see on this forum lol


----------



## UgShy

Your taste in music is fantastic. It's also nice to see that you still post in here! I haven't been on here in ages and you're still making peoples days brighter. Real sweet of you


----------



## Owl-99

Canadians are great mate


----------



## srschirm

bigblue38 said:


> Canadians are great mate


Utilizes the word "mate." :yes


----------



## fallen18

Works out apparently which is deff something good lol keep it up.


----------



## BobtheBest

loves wearing dresses


----------



## fallen18

Is a well grounded young man


----------



## BobtheBest

Has 2,300 posts!


----------



## fallen18

Dude you have over 3,000 way better!! Lol


----------



## BobtheBest

Has left her loony bin and came to my party bin.:yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is fun to talk to on MSN


----------



## B l o s s o m

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Is really kind and super sexy


:blush awwwh thanks Sicilian-American friend  Grazie tanto per il tuo complimento, ma non sono cosi bella! Maa.. Grazie lo stesso 

Your works you've shown me have fabulously written English! ^_^ And they've got great plots too!

To Jessiiiiii : Hi lovely rawrster, I like the fact that some days back you said you felt better and kinda likes going out!!!! That's insanely good! Hope you enjoy your summer that way


----------



## matty

Is going to live up this summer, and in a very interesting part of the world.


----------



## fallen18

Is a pretty interesting person. he's been allot of places I wish I could go


----------



## Bryan108

is a super cool and friendly gal


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is from Cali and is repping the bay area. I got family that lives up there.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Is a sweet guy


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool lady and football fan


----------



## Bryan108

Really is a saint judging by the many posts of his ive read


----------



## fallen18

Can be hilarious when he wants to be


----------



## lonelythinker

fallen18 said:


> Can be hilarious when he wants to be


You have good taste in music the offspring and breaking Benjamin are some of my favorite bands to bad BB might be breaking up.


----------



## Owl-99

cool avatar, go the wolf


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Gives great compliments. A very kind person


----------



## BobtheBest

Knows the importance of boredom


----------



## fallen18

Is there for his friends.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is very caring and kind


----------



## fallen18

Is a kind hearted soul.


----------



## PinkIllusion

^Likes singing and writing (two of my fave things )


----------



## BobtheBest

Pretty avatar


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Also knows the importance of boredom


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes to lurk around :lurk


----------



## fallen18

Is funny and cheers me up!


----------



## Luka92

Is a great, caring person


----------



## fallen18

Is a really nice guy I enjoy seeing his posts


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your posts too.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very nice guy who compliments a lot of people on here!


----------



## UgShy

Sweet girl that is always friendly and easy to talk to


----------



## Luka92

Cool, friendly guy and I like his posts


----------



## Sabriella

Has a very diverse, interesting and all-round great taste in movies, music and books.


----------



## JenN2791

^Pretty cool how you're a film major!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Very friendly person that seems to be making progress!


----------



## bioalp43

Very self-aware of himself and his issues, yet still has the hope and drive to come out of his faults---that sparks admiration in my book


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is pretty, and cool for sending me a friend request.


----------



## BobtheBest

Congrats on your date


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Thank you!


----------



## chantellabella

very considerate and is kind when he talks to me


----------



## Owl-99

Is the queen of cupcakes


----------



## JenN2791

You're awesome for liking nature. Nature is awesome. If only more people appreciated it lol


----------



## mdiada

JenN2791 said:


> You're awesome for liking nature. Nature is awesome. If only more people appreciated it lol


I'm still new and don't know who you are, but your avatar is so cute!!!


----------



## Bryan108

New on SAS, welcome and nice to have you here!


----------



## Owl-99

Is the king of the jungle


----------



## JenN2791

-You're an awesome person.
-Did I mention you're an awesome person? You're the shiznit too.
-I love your humor, especially... including when you take things the dodgy way (wait, even that sounded wrong)
-You're incredibly friendly and sweet
-Very caring and compassionate <3
-You're cool and easy to talk to =)
-Your accent is awesome
-Always absolutely enjoy talking to you <3
-And one last time: you're awesome


----------



## northstar1991

Is a friendly guy


----------



## Openyoureyes

Has a cool inspiring avatar


----------



## Bryan108

Has a very cute little doggy and is pretty


----------



## Neptunus

^ Has a cute puppy himself!


----------



## srschirm

Likes to bead, and beading is great!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a dude from Cincinnati


----------



## srschirm

bigblue38 said:


> Is a dude from Cincinnati


Dude that's not a positive, that's a negative haha. It's nowhere cool like Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99

srschirm said:


> Dude that's not a positive, that's a negative haha. It's nowhere cool like Tasmania.


Sorry is the Man from Cincinnati, is that alright. :high5


----------



## matty

Likes comedy shows... Could really use a good laugh right now.


----------



## Owl-99

Is one cool mod


----------



## gusstaf

From Tasmania, a place I would love to visit!


----------



## Owl-99

Come over and say hi:high5


----------



## mdiada

"Happiness is nothing more than good health and a bad memory." < love that!


----------



## Owl-99

I like that you like my quote, great tastes in quotes by the way.


----------



## Owl-99

Has an awesome avatar, and an all round great bloke


----------



## Bryan108

Is the most active poster on this thread so is a very nice guy that enjoys complimenting people


----------



## Owl-99

^ I agree, and your not too bad yourself.


----------



## shyguydan222

This might be confusing to you BigBlue38 but I complimented your status before saying how I like that you are from Tasmania


----------



## Owl-99

Not confused at all mate, keep up with the good work


----------



## B l o s s o m

BigBlue is always cheering people up ^_^


----------



## shyguydan222

same as you too Blossom


----------



## B l o s s o m

^thanks :blush

you have a very cool job Dan!


----------



## matty

Is always a ray of sunshine on the forum


----------



## fallen18

Is always nice and I great person to talk to!


----------



## BobtheBest

I'm glad you're back :squeeze


----------



## matty

Is a pretty awesome guy, full of compassion and a caring nature. Very friendly and someone I respect.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has the best color name, GREEN


----------



## matty

I like your glasses and I think you are attractive.


----------



## Sabriella

I think you are attractive, and also a very open, friendly and articulate human being.


----------



## rawrguy

Hope this doesn't creep you out too much :tiptoe Also, your mr. bean avatar is brilliant!


----------



## loneyakuza

rawrguy said:


> Hope this doesn't creep you out too much :tiptoe Also, your mr. bean avatar is brilliant!


Can tell is a real standup and nice guy great philosophy, love your scrubs video in your sig.


----------



## northstar1991

Is friendly and good to talk to


----------



## rawrguy

Awesome gal to talk to and really pretty to boot


----------



## Bryan108

Has done rock-climbing which is rawrsome! And lives in Cali the state of rawrsomeness


----------



## Common Misconception

Has an AWESOME picture of a lion as their avatar, I'm a leo so cheers you rock!


----------



## chantellabella

Common Misconception said:


> Has an AWESOME picture of a lion as their avatar, I'm a leo so cheers you rock!


Anyone with such a great avatar must have an awesome sense of humor.


----------



## Owl-99

Chanty the cupcake queen of SAS


----------



## onlyhere2helpU

i like your username, sabriella


----------



## Common Misconception

What a wonderful avatar! :yay I adore pandas! <3


----------



## I wish i was normal

Is such an amazing person. So kind, intelligent, funny, and beautiful inside and out. Brightens up my day


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool guy and football fan


----------



## rawrguy

Avatar has a very peaceful feel to it. Also, a fellow rawrtastic rawrster.



Bryan108 said:


> Has done rock-climbing which is rawrsome! And lives in Cali the state of rawrsomeness


That's very rawrsome of you to say! rawr!


----------



## Owl-99

Cool avatar


----------



## JenN2791

awesome how you're from Tasmania


----------



## chantellabella

Such a sweet friend to people here (read your visitor messages on their profiles)


----------



## Jcgrey

Is nice for giving me a freaking cake


----------



## Owl-99

Is my poetry companion.


----------



## It Happens

You have a very good taste in music.


----------



## Sierpinski

It Happens said:


> You have a very good taste in music.


Your avatar is very poetic. It somehow reminds me of haiku.


----------



## bioalp43

You don't post much about yourself, so I'm just going to go with my intuition, and say that you are a very profound person, who is into poetry him/herself.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a very intuitive person


----------



## shyguydan222

Seems like an positive thinker which is awesome.


----------



## Gordom

You have a wise choice of hobbies which build both physical strength (working out, sports) and mental strength (reading and music).


----------



## avoidobot3000

Gives very insightful compliments.


----------



## Sierpinski

avoidobot3000 said:


> Gives very insightful compliments.


You're good looking, and your cat Tia is extraordinary.


----------



## Bryan108

Newish to SAS, welcome :wel
Other than that there is no details on your profile for me to compliment.
But nice to have you on SAS


----------



## Gordom

Your profile is very articulate and you have a number of characteristics that I can strongly relate to. You put a good deal of thought into what you write.


----------



## Ada

You have a pretty dog, if that's your dog.


----------



## Gordom

It's not, but my dad used to have one just like it (Great Pyrenees).

Your avatar is very relaxing.



Ada said:


> You have a pretty dog, if that's your dog.


----------



## chantellabella

In your profile about me section you talk about how you like people who uplift others. I think that's really awesome for you to mention and shows a ton of character. I'm really impressed by your about me things.


----------



## AlazarRamir

Judging by your profile page, and the number of visitor comments, you must be a friendly person.


----------



## bioalp43

Looks like a funny guy on his profile picture! Would like to party with him alll day errrr' day! Plus, you're from Malta, which is pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## JenN2791

^Very good looking


----------



## AlazarRamir

Good singing voice.


----------



## Common Misconception

^ anyone who enjoys daydreaming must be cool


----------



## januarygirl

Well, she is 21, around my age and from looking at her profile she seems like a down to earth person. And I just love how her dogs are listed under her hobbies.


----------



## Bryan108

Loves animals which is a plus and is a cake maker/decorator which sounds like fun(and makes me feel hungry just thinking about)
and seems like a sweet person


----------



## yafit96

cool avatar and you're good looking


----------



## Owl-99

cute little Canadian


----------



## Common Misconception

I like your avatar, makes me feel peaceful  and I saw one of your hobbies is "nature" that's great! Nature is awesome hehe


----------



## Owl-99

A clever girl who has read Charles Darwin's Origin of species


----------



## Iota

An interesting person that is intelligent and thoughtful.


----------



## ArcherZG

Love the Avatar!


----------



## northstar1991

Plays the guitar. That's cool!


----------



## bioalp43

Is super down-to-earth and adopted a 70's classic rock personality!! :yay


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

has 215 posts.


----------



## Ventura

Has a cool username.


----------



## BobtheBest

Gives the best hugs :squeeze


----------



## chantellabella

Is truly a great guy.

He is smart, is very personable and friendly, and asks how you're doing when you need that from someone.


----------



## fallen18

I've only talked to you once but you seemed like a nice person


----------



## BobtheBest

You're a nice person too


----------



## JenN2791

Interesting person who happens to come from Boringville, USA! lol


----------



## BlueBoo

likes photography


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has an awesome avatar


----------



## 84929

Like your signature :boogie


----------



## Bryan108

Has an interesting name, very exotic :yes


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Is a nice guy and I love lions


----------



## BobtheBest

Looks very pretty and has nice glasses.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ from what I've seen, is probably one of the nicest guys on here


----------



## Ventura

^ Your avatar is on my top 3 fav


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ has a really sweet voice. Nice singing Ventura!


----------



## BobtheBest

An awesome Mega Moderator lol


----------



## Ventura

Is really sweet, and has a cool profile background. (also makes people cool drawings!)


----------



## fetisha

great mod (Im not sucking up)


----------



## Ventura

D'aww :squeeze - Your a really kind soul, fetisha. You seem to bring a lot of positive support in your comments around here.


----------



## Lasair

Sweetest person I know on SAS


----------



## Common Misconception

Very positive/nice! :heart And you are from Ireland, that's AWESOME! I'm Irish too! (maybe 75%?)


----------



## Jollygoggles

You're 75% Irish which means you're 75% awesome.


----------



## Lasair

Your user name made me laugh


----------



## Neptunus

^ A positive influence on SAS.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Has great taste in movies


----------



## JenN2791

You are:

-awesome
-amazing
-friendly
-weird in a cool way
-funny/humorous
-sweet
-the shiznit.


----------



## Ventura

Your movie and music interests are awesome, gilt. 
Also your avatar is pretty interesting to look at.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a super cool and friendly moderator!


----------



## BobtheBest

The best person in Nowheresville :banana


----------



## Common Misconception

^ Seems really awesome  And a fellow Boringville inhabitant! Your awesome level just doubled!


----------



## mdiada

^ is awesome because she has an avatar with COFFEE all over it, and coffees one of my addictions <3


----------



## Ventura

I like what you did with your profile


----------



## Owl-99

Like your new avatar


----------



## Ventura

^ Seems like a positive person.


----------



## JenN2791

Your guitar skills are awesome (just took a listen to the YT video you had in your profile). Lovely singing voice too


----------



## bioalp43

^Just posted the compliment of the year! I probably shouldn't be the one to add this next compliment, but I also found myself here with one of my favorite SASers waiting to be complimented  so i would just like to say, that R91 is a beautiful spirit who is always willing to lend a helping hand, or give you a slap on the butt if you ask nicely enough--She will always be there for you, and even though she might be distracted at times, will always respond with a heartfelt message.


----------



## MaxPower

bioalp43 said:


> ...


Great taste in TV shows.


----------



## AlazarRamir

^ Got imagination and creativity (since he enjoys story telling)


----------



## Ventura

Your avatar is an odd, but cool image.


----------



## fallen18

Your one of the nicest people on here


----------



## BobtheBest

Has nice dresses


----------



## fallen18

Is a sweet person


----------



## Scarlett22

has a great sense of style  - I love your dresses!


----------



## fallen18

Aww your British I love your guys accent <3 cute


----------



## Lasair

Pretty girl - fab hair


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice to see you back, you have wonderful musical style.


----------



## Lasair

Sweet guy - awesome smile


----------



## Common Misconception

Can tell she is a really nice girl! very positive and always complementing people!


----------



## Lasair

I like that you like to make people smile - smile is so simple but makes such a difference and can be contagious


----------



## Common Misconception

Thank you! :heart I can already tell you are a VERY kind person


----------



## Ventura

Is a very pretty and outgoing member of this forum  :squeeze 
Also the avatar is awesome.

Did I mention, pretty!??


----------



## Aphexfan

Is the bestest mod on SAS! :yay


----------



## Owl-99

Koalas rule


----------



## huh

I bet you have awesome elbows. And you live in a much cooler place than myself.


----------



## AmyS

You seem really funny!


----------



## northstar1991

Is brand new to the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## BobtheBest

She's quite the comedian. :lol


----------



## Common Misconception

He is quite the saint


----------



## Ventura

.......And your quite the Common, Misconceptionist!


----------



## Owl-99

Ventura highway in the summertime


----------



## Lasair

Pretty avatar


----------



## chantellabella

Complimented my time out corner cakes 

I know I didn't bake them, but since I'm a rotten baker, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Sabriella

Very artistic and talented.


----------



## Owl-99

Loves to compliment on this thread, and has a quite a thing for some of the ladies


----------



## Ventura

Seems like a very nice person


----------



## Lasair

Is one of the best people for keeping in contact


----------



## Ventura

^ Likewise, one of the most kindest and positive person on SAS :squeeze


----------



## Lasair

Makes me smile


----------



## ArcherZG

Very cool photos!


----------



## northstar1991

Is nice to talk to


----------



## Gordom

My impression of your posts is that they don't use many words, but the words you use make your points very effectively. You have a knack for getting to the heart of the matter.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

From the Tar Heels state!!  love NC 
And has pretty kittys


----------



## sporteous

Is a savage


----------



## Ventura

awesome movie list :yay


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Cute siggy.


----------



## Gordom

The avatar in your profile shows a brawny looking man holding a cat. Anyone who appreciates brawny looking men holding cats is pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Ventura

Has a cute dog avatar (I'm sure you get that a lot!) :yay


----------



## Gordom

Ventura said:


> Has a cute dog avatar (I'm sure you get that a lot!) :yay


Yup- You seem like a straightforward and kind person which comes through in your posts.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

^ You are very well-spoken


----------



## Lasair

Your signature made me laugh


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I wanna buy your hat


----------



## BobtheBest

We have the same name :high5


----------



## fallen18

Is very nice and makes people feel welcomed here.


----------



## Common Misconception

Is a very sweet person


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is my life! You must be a awesome coffee lover


----------



## ArcherZG

Pretty!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

If that is your avatar, you look like a serious and intensely focused person!


----------



## JenN2791

Basketball fan I see! Tht's so awesome. Even more awesome how you're from Hawaii <3 Pretty cool how you have a wide range of tastes in music


----------



## rambo

Jen is open-minded. I can tell by her taste of muzik. I love that feature.


----------



## Ventura

Your very cute!


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar lol good show! Is also a insanely nice person on here


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You like Marianas Trench!!


----------



## fallen18

^ OMG :O can you marry me???


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

fallen18 said:


> ^ OMG :O can you marry me???


Lol! cross my heart is my favoritee
Sorry I screwed the thread up lol


----------



## fallen18

mynameislacie said:


> Lol! cross my heart is my favoritee


I love all of them I like that one, shake tramp, ever after, beside you, and stutter those are my fav so far <3 no one really knows them so much though so I think your awesome for knowing them!


----------



## BobtheBest

A nice girl that loves prowsy.


----------



## fallen18

Appreciates my love for prowsy ;D


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have some deep quotes in your siggy that I like!!


----------



## Ventura

> Music
> R.E.M.


That makes you the coolest person, ever!! :yay


----------



## gusstaf

A wonderful moderator who also has some very insightful posts!


----------



## Owl-99

Has great taste in movies (shawshank redemption)


----------



## Gordom

Your signature is very insightful and true!


----------



## Fixfounded1994

^ You have the world's cutest avatar! 

I want a pet like that someday...when I'm much more independent


----------



## northstar1991

Sings, dances, and does volunteer work. Sounds like a nice person to know!


----------



## Ventura

Makes interesting posts, and seems like a caring gal'. I hope your doin' well today :squeeze


----------



## Bryan108

is a wonderful mod :yes


----------



## januarygirl

Sweet, funny guy who is fun to talk to !


----------



## alee

Hmm u like to travel. That is nice cuz so do i (apart from the fact that life doesnt allow me to do that so far lol)


----------



## JenN2791

You seem to be a very friendly, down-to-earth guy.  Easy to get along with.


----------



## fallen18

Is a sweet heart and has a cute bunny as her avatar!


----------



## Parcius

Is really beautiful


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're really beautiful!


----------



## Bryan108

You're also really beautiful!


----------



## Lasair

Cool avatar and I like your CrAzY hair


----------



## chantellabella

I think your quote here is so true and inspired

"What other people think of you is none of your business"

Thanks!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a super cool friend


----------



## Evo

A cool guy.


----------



## Owl-99

Is the King of the smile list. :yes


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have an awesome avatar!!


----------



## It Happens

You've got a good taste in music


----------



## ArcherZG

You are a 3D modeler, Cool! I use to do that for a few years


----------



## MrQuiet76

From your posts I can tell you're a kind person with a good heart


----------



## Owl-99

Has a snazzy avatar


----------



## fallen18

Appreciates good scenery!


----------



## MrQuiet76

You look gorgeous in your photos!!


----------



## fallen18

Is very sweet


----------



## MrQuiet76

You're good at making people smile


----------



## trippmeister

you seem like a good dude


----------



## mdiada

Youre in California, a place I sooooo wanna be right now!


----------



## Cherry Quartz

You wear glasses, I really like those things. I wish I had glasses.  They're all shiny and stuff. And they make you look like an intellectual. You probably are one.
Seriously, I really like your glasses.


----------



## Owl-99

cute avatar


----------



## It Happens

You like history, which is awesome.

..I like history.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

you like comfortably numb by Pink Floyd. great song. shows a good taste in music.


----------



## Bryan108

Like stars wars, the good stuff


----------



## Lasair

Cuuuute puppy....I want your puppy


----------



## fallen18

Is a really sweet person whos from a beautiful place.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Has an interesting signature.


----------



## fallen18

Haha I love your avatar


----------



## Owl-99

Has her whole life ahead of her


----------



## John316C

i like how your avatar ties in with your name. i like the depth of your identity.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Has a cool avatar and a friendly signature and lives in Canada which is beast


----------



## mdiada

i like your username.  it's very relevant to my life at the moment.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have a good taste of music rap all the way!


----------



## maidahl

ssssssssss


----------



## Common Misconception

Seems like a cool gal, And I like your location :lol

Side note: I would love to move to LA, beats living in AZ :yes right now it's 103 degrees today, soon to be 105 degrees


----------



## Common Misconception

You are an all around amazing person!!! So positive, so kind, so strong, so fantastic! I will try to get you that video one of these days lmao! I just want to give you a real big hug :squeeze

P.S. I love all your quotes and positive affirmations!


----------



## chantellabella

I really respect the comments you write in posts. You seem to be very level headed and insightful. Thanks.


----------



## Common Misconception

Aw you are very thoughtful! So nice of you to say  I just wish you could see the grin on my face after reading that. And I really like your avatar, reminds me of outer space, or a cool sci-fi scene! I love space/sci-fi so that's a compliment I swear :b


----------



## Smoothie

Awesome nick name,avatar,lovely smile and personality


----------



## MrQuiet76

Cool user name! Makes me want to get a smoothie


----------



## bioalp43

^seems like a jolly guy when he is in a good mood----would be the type of friend that I'd take to a automobile show.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is quite humorous!


----------



## northstar1991

Is quite humorous too. Also very friendly and positive!


----------



## fallen18

Is really nice and easy to talk to I appreciate all your motivation with working out


----------



## BobtheBest

A regular visitor to my party bin. :yay


----------



## fallen18

;D has a awesome party bin!..........we're such weirdos x)


----------



## chantellabella

A very sweet and supportive person. Looks like a great friend to people.


----------



## Fanta can

chantellabella said:


> A very sweet and supportive person. Looks like a great friend to people.


A nice lady who _KNOWS_ what it's all about!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

LowKey said:


> A nice lady who _KNOWS_ what it's all about!


I really admire people who are honest


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Your username reminds me of Attack Attack, which is a good rhing


----------



## fallen18

I don't really know you so well (not to be creepy) but I feel like you would be an awesome older sister


----------



## chantellabella

Very very sweet lady. I've read some of your posts and I love your attitude.


----------



## Owl-99

Is the hokey pokey queen


----------



## chantellabella

A really awesome guy with a great sense of humor.


----------



## fallen18

Seriously is a sweetheart <3 with a great sense if humor ^_^


----------



## singingangel93

Your avatar...BUBBLES OMG. :clap

I don't know you, but based upon your profile, you seem like a highly original person. You don't let society tell you who to be.


----------



## maidahl

sssssssssss


----------



## Lasair

Very mysterious...i like it!


----------



## fallen18

Your username awesomely reminds me of peanut butter jify ^_^ besides that though you're a super nice person!


----------



## Lasair

Is always here complementing people


----------



## SteveJobs

Helps a lot of people!


----------



## Jcgrey

^ Is good at hiding the SA from other people.


----------



## Bryan108

Seems like a smart and fun guy


----------



## fallen18

Has a awesome personality! ^_^


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## chantellabella

Anybody who likes Star Trek has to be great. I'm actually one of the original Trekkies.  You're also very sweet. I've read many of your posts.


----------



## BobtheBest

Your website is very entertaining


----------



## chantellabella

Thanks, my crawfish eating endzone dancing buddy!

A very friendly guy who always takes the time to say a kind word to others.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You're siggy is pretty funny! Good sense of humor


----------



## And1 ellis

you like Basketball and you like LOTR...your instantly cool in my books


----------



## mdiada

Youre in England, yet another destination on my long list of places to visit before I die!


----------



## fallen18

You're pretty and you want to go to england too! I love it there!


----------



## Lasair

Very pretty and cute looking girl


----------



## JenN2791

Such a sweet and friendly person! Really enjoy seeing your posts around here  esp in the Positive sections! Your avatar is adorable as well lol


----------



## ArcherZG

I love your Avatar


----------



## fallen18

Is a super duper friendly person who gives great advice and support!


----------



## Owl-99

Likes this thread, therefore has a kind heart


----------



## fallen18

Bigblue one of the people who made me feel welcome here  which I appreciate. I also love your sig


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice


----------



## fallen18

Awww yay I'm glad you're back Girly! <3


----------



## ArcherZG

Is a totally awesome person!


----------



## fallen18

Is totally sweet


----------



## DesertStar91

You're gorgeous


----------



## fallen18

aw I think you're pretty gorgous yourself!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Nice avatar! its cool


----------



## Owl-99

Is a friendly teen


----------



## Bryan108

Nice friendly fellow


----------



## kosherpiggy

nice lion!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very pretty and fashionable


----------



## ArcherZG

You have a great taste in music.


----------



## fallen18

Is not creepy lol


----------



## B l o s s o m

huggable and adorable


----------



## ArcherZG

You are a nice person


----------



## B l o s s o m

How sweet thanks Zack ! Even though I don't know you, I think you'd be a great person to talk to


----------



## fallen18

Is like a older sister \(^_^)/ and is super nice to everyone on this site


----------



## BobtheBest

She's a party animal :yay


----------



## fallen18

Looks spiffy In a suit! :boogie


----------



## ArcherZG

Is super awesome, regardless of poking skills


----------



## fallen18

We both know that I'm clearly the winner but you have the second best poking skills :b


----------



## Neo1234

Nice girl you are!!! =)


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I like your signature!


----------



## ArcherZG

Pretty


----------



## It Happens

Hobbies are pretty cool


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Likes drawing, which is awesome


----------



## kosherpiggy

pretty !


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're pretty and like makeup like me


----------



## Lasair

You sound creative, I love that in people


----------



## It Happens

> Job: Care assistant in Nursing home


I have deep respect for you because of this.


----------



## fallen18

I really like your avatar it's calming, kinda sad, yet pretty all at the same time


----------



## It Happens

You're a really good poet.


----------



## januarygirl

I really like his avatar. I find it beautiful and I love the rain. And I like how one of his hobbies is drawing. I envy that since all I can draw are stick figures.


----------



## ArcherZG

You are pretty and live in California which is awesome


----------



## Neo1234

Must be a good person to talk to =)


----------



## northstar1991

Is a good friend!


----------



## fallen18

*break out into song* you are beautiful in every single way!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

You're funny!


----------



## fallen18

You're sweet


----------



## bioalp43

You deserve the "complimenter of the year" award!


----------



## Ventura

You seem like a very lovely person to get to know on the forums 
Also, your status, is very interesting!


----------



## BobtheBest

likes video games!


----------



## Ventura

likes sports.


----------



## Bryan108

A wonderful poster and mod on the forums!


----------



## Ventura

Aw :squeeze you seem like a wonderful positive person around here


----------



## ArcherZG

You seem like a really nice person


----------



## alee

i like yr hair bro


----------



## chantellabella

You have a great smile.


----------



## alee

i like yr collages and the fact that u tooo like hiking which is cooollllll!


----------



## Lasair

you've got a cool look to you


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has a great signature.


----------



## ArcherZG

Has an epic avatar!


----------



## Dying note

^Is with a positive attitude toward overcoming anxiety and has great hobbies


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has really neat art!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Has a pretty name!


----------



## fallen18

Is really nice and loves the beaches


----------



## Jollygoggles

Has very good fetishes.


----------



## fallen18

Haha is funny


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I agree you have the same fetishes as me! 

You're really sweet and I think we'd be good friends if we lived near each other


----------



## ArcherZG

You like good music


----------



## fallen18

You're sweet and you work hard to reach your goals


----------



## Common Misconception

Such a nice and caring person!


----------



## ArcherZG

I love your avatar! That was me today lol


----------



## chantellabella

Very handsome!


----------



## BobtheBest

Very fun to chat with :yay


----------



## Common Misconception

Always positive and kind


----------



## JenN2791

You are THE shiznit. 'nuff said


----------



## Ventura

You have the movie 'Goodfellas' listed, that brings you to the top of my 'cool peoples list'


----------



## Neo1234

ahah..I've always liked this girl...talks so nicely =)


----------



## chantellabella

I've read some of your posts and you seem to be a deep thinker and very insightful.


----------



## Owl-99

What can I say about Chanty, that hasn't already been said. Well she's the heart in Texas.


----------



## alee

Is lucky to be from one of the beautiful places of the world


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Likes a badass band, linkin park! 
They have a new album out


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your a blusher like me  blushers unite! :boogie


----------



## MrQuiet76

You're from Cali, which is awesome!!


----------



## Neo1234

First of all,I like your status message.Second,I am happy cuz you too like video games as I do.And I love the pic of you at the beach of Pacific ocean...I also like beaches..Infact,my university is just close to the Arabian sea. = )


----------



## sporteous

You are cool.


----------



## Ventura

You seemed like a positive person on chat.


----------



## Owl-99

Very kind and generous always a pleasure to chat too.


----------



## Gordom

You list "Celtic" first as your favorite music, so you stand out for having distinguished tastes.


----------



## chantellabella

I love your sense of humor.

And 30 is not a senior citizen.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Really friendly and nice


----------



## alee

comes out as a really open and a nice human being


----------



## Bryan108

Seems like a chill and friendly guy


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have an awesome quote in your siggy


----------



## januarygirl

Such a nice guy to talk to


----------



## Bryan108

Awesome and funny gal! ;D and gets my odd sense of humor lol x)


----------



## alee

MrQuiet76 said:


> You have an awesome quote in your siggy


the avatar and the profile picture.........................close enuff


----------



## Neo1234

Wow..My neighbor =P... bohot acche insaan ho aap ,jahan tak aap ke post padha hai maine...Aise hi rahna hamesha... =)


----------



## ArcherZG

Great quote in sig.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems to make alot of nice compliments in here


----------



## BobtheBest

Awesome pretty girl


----------



## iversanti

Bobthesaint you have good taste on women


----------



## Neo1234

iversanti you do have a good sense of humor = )


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I still like your last name lol


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your last name too. It shows that we're alike lol


----------



## Neo1234

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I still like your last name lol


LOL..My last name?? I like you for liking my last name ... =)


----------



## Neo1234

BobtheSaint said:


> I like your last name too. It shows that we're alike lol


Awesome avatar man .. =) I want to be there with my love =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

gives many compliments


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your prescence on this site.


----------



## Ventura

Your cute, and has a great sense of humor.


----------



## chantellabella

You know what? I've been on many forums and I have to tell you that you are the most fair admin I've met, the most friendly and you honestly care about the people here. :squeeze


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Thinks of a victorian era woman in her victorian era house with an air of beauty and class because of your username.


----------



## chantellabella

I read a couple of your comments to people here and you're very supportive. You gave some great suggestions for beating depression.


----------



## Owl-99

My favourite 21 year old.:clap


----------



## chantellabella

Definitely one of the nicest people here. You have a great sense of humor and a wonderful heart. You care about your friends and you're a great listener. I smile when I see you here or on the Just for Fun threads because I know your sense of humor and your caring spirit will make me smile. You're really a great guy!


----------



## Owl-99

Thankyou Chantella that means a lot. :squeeze


----------



## B l o s s o m

Makes people happy


----------



## 20l9

Nice Avatar!


----------



## Neo1234

I am happy cuz you're interested in mathematics... that's so great..I love mathematics as well.. =)


----------



## Ventura

Cute profile picture.


----------



## Owl-99

A very popular mod :yay


----------



## ArcherZG

Awesome avatar!


----------



## BobtheBest

Knows the importance of physical activity.


----------



## ArcherZG

Is a cool guy!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Is a person I'm just getting to know but he seems great


----------



## Owl-99

Has a beautiful profile page


----------



## Ventura

Is kind.


----------



## B l o s s o m

has lovely curly hair


----------



## Owl-99

Was a mermaid in another life.:b


----------



## Mlochail

Seems like a fun dude =)


----------



## Neo1234

LOL..you are just like me when it comes to eating food..=P


----------



## Lasair

You have good movie taste


----------



## Neo1234

Good sense of humor and your a cool mod =)


----------



## Gordom

You are a friendly and intelligent addition to this thread.


----------



## Neo1234

Gordom..You are an intelligent person to give intelligent and greatest compliments ..You too are an important person to be on here... cheers ...have fun = )


----------



## B l o s s o m

fun person to talk to even though it's been a long time since we talked.. we'll catch up again!


----------



## chantellabella

You have the kindest heart. So caring and friendly. You've also become a great friend. I'm very glad to have met you.

Oh and you're smart. And brave.

And you're such a great friend and listener to many people here.


----------



## BobtheBest

^^I can say the same about you!  you're an awesome and intelliegent friend to have.


----------



## mdiada

You're a saint


----------



## Ventura

your cute.


----------



## Lasair

You have a bunny in your signature


----------



## Ventura

Lovely avatar <3


----------



## ArcherZG

Is a well liked mod here


----------



## chantellabella

I'm into photography and that's a great picture of you. Did you take it yourself? 

(That is you, right, in your avatar?)


----------



## ArcherZG

Awesome photos! And yes I did take it  Thanks!


----------



## Common Misconception

Such a fantastic lady! She makes me feel better when I'm feeling down, and is a very strong/positive individual :squeeze


----------



## Bryan108

A wonderful person always giving out free hugs! :squeeze


----------



## Ventura

Your avatar is cool :3


----------



## i just want luv

Down to earth


----------



## aloneanddizzy

Your avatar is mysterious and artful.


----------



## Neo1234

You're really a nice guy..You really need a hug.. :hug


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You play the guitar!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulhere

I love your enthusiasm.


----------



## snowyowl

You have a great username - we need more people with positive outlooks on life.


----------



## Neo1234

Wow..Nice profile name..and you are soo positive..You make people think positively which is so noble =) .Keep it up .


----------



## Neo1234

snowyowl said:


> You have a great username - we need more people with positive outlooks on life.


I got late complementing the guy(hopefulhere) above you...lol..Anyway... I love your profile pic..and you are from canada ,which is so cool = )


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You still play the guitar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

LOL...You really made me laugh..good sense of humor..


----------



## Ventura

Is a friendly mellow person.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like how supportive you are.


----------



## Neo1234

Gives nice complements =)


----------



## snowyowl

Likes Avatar, which is awesome, and made me smile earlier.  Yay Downton Abbey, and yay Canada!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You play the cello and the piano!!!!! (you are a skilled person, haha i can barely play one instrument) And you are a supportive person


----------



## BobtheBest

Fun friend to chat with


----------



## snowyowl

You have an awesome username, and your avatar is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Blueeyedlady

I love your username and your signature quotes!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Good job on accepting your appearance recently and its awesome you liek voice acting!


----------



## chantellabella

I read on your profile that you like reading about history. That's neat. I think history is great also and love reading memoirs. You seem to be a very contemplative person. And very smart.


----------



## harrison

Chantellabella is amazing!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You are a pretty person


----------



## snowyowl

Your username and signature are fabulous, and I think it's awesome that you spend time on here making other people a little happier.  So a hug for you in return for all the proverbial hugs you've given on here. :squeeze


----------



## Gordom

Snowy*owl*- Owls are known for being wise and after reading through your profile and seeing your signatures, you come across as a person of wisdom.


----------



## northstar1991

Takes his time to give a lot of great personal compliments on this thread!


----------



## Gordom

You project a really upbeat and hopeful attitude on here.


----------



## 20l9

you like cats and non fiction books!


----------



## Neo1234

Lol..I like your Hobbies =)


----------



## Neo1234

You are so honest..And you also play guitar which is so nice about you..You seem like a very good girl.. =) Be like this always,be yourself =)


----------



## Strwbrry

Is very talented, plays guitar (always wanted to do that!), plays chess (mastermind!). Has a great taste in movies. And a very interesting religion!


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have a funny avatar!!


----------



## Neo1234

I loved your signature.I also love your avatar..looks like brother of the "nemo" =P,I guess.


----------



## chantellabella

I've been hoping to get to compliment you.

You seem like such a nice person. Your compliments are great and your posts are sincere and intelligent.


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## ManOfFewWords

Posts amazing pictures of nature, making me want to travel into them.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Awesome quotes in the signature


----------



## bioalp43

Claim's he's an *******, yet posts on this page, making me believe there is a good heart in there, which is a plus.


----------



## bioalp43

Oops, we posted at the same time.

MrQuiet76: You seem like a jolly guy, who would be fun to shoot the sh*t with.


----------



## chantellabella

You like open-minded people. So do I. That tells me that you're might be forthright and honest about yourself and about things in life. I admire honesty and the ability to embrace diversity.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a kind hearted person, with a heart of gold.


----------



## Neo1234

I love your avatar which directly shows your love towards nature..And you also love comedy which is cool. lol.. =) .You must be a fun person to talk to =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

is very honest and friendly


----------



## Neo1234

The best girl on here I've talked to =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

You're always so sweet and you're a hard working student


----------



## Neo1234

Ahah..Thanks a lot Blossom...You too are really a sweet girl,always makes me happy.So good factor about you.You make people happy ,make people smile ,no matter what he/she is going through =)


----------



## ArcherZG

You like awesome movies!


----------



## Gordom

I've always liked the name Zach.


----------



## JenN2791

You are one amazing person, woman! And "amazing" doesn't describe you enough! ;D


----------



## Common Misconception

You are also an amazing person, and amazing is still an understatement


----------



## loophole

hope your all above doing welll.. life sux then u die


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in movies.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I like you signature, and your status, and your username....... you seem like an awesome person


----------



## BobtheBest

You're such a smart young girl


----------



## Jinxx

^ Your status made me LOL. Love it. You have creativity my friend. :clap
Maybe I outta do mine Permanently Jinxxed? 
I know its usually just one 'x' but my username has 2 so yeah.


----------



## BobtheBest

^^LOL, that's a wonderful suggestion! :haha


----------



## Jinxx

Well. Incorrect spelling irks me so I just went with Jinxed. 

Now then... You're my favorite person to talk to on here.


----------



## Neo1234

Awesome avatar girl =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

huggable friend


----------



## Mlochail

Pretty nick-name.


----------



## Lasair

Cool signature - made me laugh


----------



## kosherpiggy

cute icon :3


----------



## chantellabella

Really great avatar and signature. 

So did you go to beauty school and drop out?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You are awesome!


----------



## Neo1234

Flattered by his idea of happiness =) .Good one man =) .I feel the same way =)


----------



## Neo1234

Oops that was for Moasim


----------



## Neo1234

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> You are awesome!


Seems you love Bball which is cool.Even I used to play in my first year of Uni.And you are the same age as me =D


----------



## JenN2791

^Quite a friendly person around here. You're awesome on my list since you used to play basketball during ur 1st year of uni. Great sport!


----------



## Neo1234

Thanks =) You too are really awesome.Actually ,I never got complemented by you,I guess.Its a great feeling to hear from you .I love your username though.You are an important person on here.Always supportive,kind,honest,noble,humble and I can go on.. =) And yeah,last but not the least and very important ,YOU are SWEET =D


----------



## JenN2791

Really? I thought I've complimented you before on here aha. But thank you for the kind word, santosh680  You're very humble yourself. I like that quote in your sig btw (the one about memory)


----------



## lizzy19

like the name jen


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

has a cool username always luved the name Lizzy


----------



## Owl-99

Cool girl, cool sig :clap


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Has a powerful avvie.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a great Californian girl.


----------



## simian4455

You are beautiful.


----------



## Mlochail

Has a cool sounding username.


----------



## simian4455

Loves chicken. That's cool too.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Looked "simian" on wikipedia >>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simian 
Your username made me curious to learn what a simian is.. I love your username.


----------



## Neo1234

LOL...made me drown in hugs =P =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

haha here's another one :squeeze !


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Nice username...because that is what will happen to your social and love life in the not too distant future!!!!!


----------



## JenN2791

You're a pretty cool person to talk to


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have the cutest avatar I have ever seen! And u give good compliements


----------



## Tibble

I like your username


----------



## chantellabella

I love that avatar!!!! Big time!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You are a very kind, thoughtful, and supportive person


----------



## mdiada

i like your signature


----------



## JenN2791

Such a sweet, well-rounded person  Love how you are so caring and understanding when it comes to others <3 And for the millionth time -- I love your sense of humor


----------



## It Happens

I like your avatar


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I really like your avatar... it's cool in a depressing sort of way...


----------



## Owl-99

Even though I don't know what you look like, I bet you are cute.


----------



## lizzy19

seems pretty mellow


----------



## harrison

Hey, don't I know you? You're from Tassie. (or have I got that wrong)

Yes I got that wrong - a different Lizzie. ( I'm sure you're very nice though. )


----------



## lizzy19

don36 said:


> Hey, don't I know you? You're from Tassie. (or have I got that wrong)
> 
> Yes I got that wrong - a different Lizzie. ( I'm sure you're very nice though. )


 lol ok


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha u seem like a nice person!!


----------



## harrison

Hey you're the cheeky girl that said I was pretty.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha you r a pretty person


----------



## harrison

Why did you just change your avatar? What was wrong with the other one?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Idk just wanted to switch it up a bit ill probably switch it back eventually ahaha


----------



## Neo1234

Ahah..Pretty young girl ever on SAS ,which is cool in its own way.You are matured as well =)


----------



## Strwbrry

Very nice guy, who gives you a genuinely good feeling about yourself


----------



## Neo1234

Knows a whole lot about "HINDUSTAN" lol..You have a good sense of humor ,always make me lol... Good girl =D


----------



## januarygirl

Seems like a very friendly person, someone easy to get along with


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Looks like quite the stunning Asian.


----------



## Owl-99

Likes beautiful women


----------



## chantellabella

I think you're amazing. You're sincere, kind, fun. You have a great sense of humor and I'm really glad when I see you here. :squeeze


----------



## harrison

Always makes me feel at home when I see a post from her here.


----------



## Neo1234

You are from Australia .I love Australia's National Cricket team =)


----------



## B l o s s o m

he makes everyone feel at ease and is very welcoming


----------



## Neo1234

same goes for you too =)


----------



## Lasair

Always complementing people - lovely to see


----------



## Owl-99

Is a super mod with a super avatar


----------



## Owl-99

Is the girl blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles forever.


----------



## Neo1234

Nice and intelligent sig =)


----------



## Owl-99

You seem like a really nice bloke.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you're the best complimenter in the world


----------



## Neo1234

Aaah..I got another chance to complement you.. =) You seem like a very friendly guy,got good sense of humor ,love beaches (even I do ).I love your status message .You play video games ..do you happen to play counter strike 1.6 btw??


----------



## chantellabella

Your compliments here are so sincere and positive. You bring light to this place. Thank you.


----------



## Neo1234

You are so sweet =) .Every single people on here are special in their own way..and that's why life is so beautiful =) .We are special ones =) .


----------



## snowyowl

You say such nice things to people on here and take a lot of time to give really lovely compliments.  Thank you for making all of us smile. :squeeze


----------



## chantellabella

I love your signatures.

Very true.


----------



## Owl-99

A terrific lady with a great sense of humour.


----------



## alee

cute polar bear in yr avatar


----------



## Strwbrry

Cool guy in your avatar &:3
And you like novels? That's awesome! I can suggest you some Dutch novels, but don't know if they're translated


----------



## Owl-99

Has some cool clogs.


----------



## northstar1991

Seems very friendly and compliments a lot of people on this thread!


----------



## JenN2791

You seem to be a cool, nice person  Really like the quotes you have in your sig as well


----------



## ArcherZG

Your a nice person, and you compliment in this thread a lot


----------



## kosherpiggy

its cool that we're the same age !


----------



## Jollygoggles

Nice tumblr.


----------



## harrison

You're hilarious!


----------



## staringatthesky

^ very cultured and open minded


----------



## Gordom

Your profile is articulately written and engaging.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have a cool picture in your avatar


----------



## Owl-99

Is a R.E.M fan must be cool


----------



## MrQuiet76

Awesome person to talk to, funny, great taste in music, plays the guitar which is so sweet, inspiring, and just an all around kind and caring person.... need I say more??


----------



## JenN2791

You're good looking! And I love how you're a Harry Potter fan as well! Are you going to check out JK Rowling's new book that's coming out soon? (Not HP-related, but it's bound to be interesting I would hope!)


----------



## Openyoureyes

You seem very smart and just an over-all great person


----------



## I wish i was normal

I've just read some of your posts and noticed you giving good advice to people on many occassions. So i know straight away that you are a very kind and caring individual. And from looking at your pictures, i know that you are beautiful and you also have a really cute dog!


----------



## northstar1991

Gives great personal compliments!


----------



## Owl-99

Is Miss popular with 150 friends


----------



## OpenSky

I love your sig!! So true!


----------



## MrQuiet76

I feel like you have an awesome username and avatar combination!


----------



## Openyoureyes

i feel like your username fits you perfectly..oo pennsylvania easterner! i bet you live near a crop field haha just kidding.


----------



## Just Tony

Oh my. You have a pomeranian! Those dogs are soo cute.


----------



## Jinxx

I love the quote in your signature.

*"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt." -Bertrand Russell*

Sounds like me. People often tell me I'm intelligent but I'm filled with so much doubt & don't give myself enough credit.


----------



## BobtheBest

You really make me feel better chatting with you.  :yay


----------



## Jinxx

Awwww 

You make me feel good about myself.


----------



## Owl-99

Sweet 16


----------



## Jinxx

bigblue38 said:


> Sweet 16


^ Not in another 5 days. I'll be sweet 17 then lol. 

But anyways... Cute avatar! Made me smile. :b


----------



## chantellabella

I love your picture on your "Me" album. You're very cute and you look sweet. You also seem very positive and friendly.


----------



## And1 ellis

chantellabella said:


> I love your picture on your "Me" album. You're very cute and you look sweet. You also seem very positive and friendly.


your art work is awesome!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is a baller and a nice guy! Don't put yourself down so much!!!


----------



## mrneonshuffle

always has a kind word, and was one of the first people on here who related to my story, thanks!


----------



## chantellabella

Based on the kind of books you like to read, it sounds like you have a great sense of humor. My kind of person. People with the ability to laugh are great.


----------



## Winds

You're one of my favorite posters here and I really admire your courage and perseverance.

Sincerely, Your SAS Nephew Eastwinds :teeth


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have a nice username... I'm so tired of dealing with those damn west winds!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You have a nice username! I am so tired of those damned noisy misters!


----------



## MrQuiet76

LOL i like your style of complimenting!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Nah, it is just copying things and switching out words, like how I passed hs!!! 

You are a fan of Cleveland! Also one of my fav Family Guy characters...why si there an Indian for your Avatar...Pennsylvanian...?????


----------



## MrQuiet76

hahahaha love it... yeah I get that a lot being from PA, actually the Indians are the only team from Cleveland that I like, my fellow western PAers would kill me otherwise lol... I just could never get into the Pirates over the past 20 years and I started following baseball back in the 90s when the tribe was just awesome

but Cleveland is also my favorite Family guy character!! a fine choice in adult toon characters!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I really like your signature! An optimistic point of view


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very good friend on here!


----------



## BobtheBest

You're a very good friend too


----------



## chantellabella

A great listener. 
A great friend.
Sweet.
Kind.
Sincere.
Compassionate.
Brave.
Interesting.
Smart.
Funny.
Helpful.
Motivated.
Loves football.
Loves people.
Loves his friends.
And just one great guy!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Gives great compliments, If there was a compliment giving class, I would hate to present after you! Mine would look so bad!


----------



## Openyoureyes

As I told you numerous times...You're an amazing caring person who makes me feel so less stressed. You like helping people out here and I think you deserve good karma in life


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your photo where you wore a sombrero. 
You have a cute little dog! ^_^


----------



## Neptunus

Is a very positive and thoughtful poster!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like how you change your avatar what seems like daily with some new Poseidon looking thingy!!!!


----------



## lizzy19

has a nice location


----------



## And1 ellis

Lizzy is one of my fav names for real


----------



## BobtheBest

Enjoys one of my favorite sports, basketball


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

Love the fact that you love basketball. And your avi is sad but beautiful but hopeful. I love anything snow related btw i am in boringville usa too ; P


----------



## OpenSky

You have a 'nice guy greg' vibe going on!!


----------



## chantellabella

I think your avatar is great. Love it!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Seems like a really cool gal!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

Your avatar is cool. and sarcasm is cool. and your username is cool. so.... your cool.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I like your username!! It's honest


----------



## Owl-99

I really like you sig.


----------



## Mlochail

You seem to be a thoughtful person =)


----------



## KelseyAlena

I like your status "INFPing ain't easy" :-D


----------



## Ashley1990

sweet and funny


----------



## chantellabella

And I love that 14 year old heart. I've read your posts and you're so sweet and kind to others. You're really a wonderful young lady.


----------



## OpenSky

You strike me as a kind and thoughtful person


----------



## niacin

You are sincere and have a fabulous profile picture.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music.


----------



## ArcherZG

You have a good taste in music as well


----------



## Matt21

You seem like a cool guy. I would like to have you as a friend in RL.


----------



## Dying note

You seem like a very kind person. Welcome to the site Matt21


----------



## lizzy19

Interesting avatar


----------



## rawrguy

I like your username.


----------



## Dying note

You show others such great support and always have helpful things to share (Also, great music taste)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I really like your avatar. It makes me feel like I'm being watched


----------



## Keirbott

I like your signature. It's a great poem


----------



## And1 ellis

awesome avatar


----------



## chantellabella

You're really into sports which is cool in my book. I love basketball and American football also.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Has the coolest profile page I have ever seen on SAS. Judging from that and some of her collages, she's clearly a very creative person


----------



## Owl-99

Is friends with the Cheshire cat therefore is cool.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Has an appreciation for puns (computer mouse) and therefore is cool


----------



## Evalina

Is very pretty and has great taste in music. (AC/DC for the win.)
Also, I quite like the first quote in the signature.


----------



## Owl-99

Is pretty in pink.


----------



## Evalina

Is a cute modernized mouse.


----------



## alee

Firstly welcome to the forum 
Secondly i like the way u express yrself, and yr fav food is pizza (cool!!!) mine too. I like yr name as well  We are complete opposite in mathematics, it was beaten into me (i was weak in it too in school lol)


----------



## blue the puppy

fellow pizza lover! awesome!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i love blue's clues!!


----------



## BobtheBest

Has excellent taste in comedy shows


----------



## Evalina

Funny status/location ya got there. :>


----------



## matty

Makes digital art and plays video games. Also from New york. Pretty awesome


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Name is matty, so I assume a matt, and my closest friends are named matt and super cool, so you must super cool!


----------



## aloneanddizzy

You listen to a lot of different styles of music. That's cool - I like it when someone is open to appreciating music in a wide variety of forms.


----------



## chantellabella

aloneanddizzy said:


> You listen to a lot of different styles of music. That's cool - I like it when someone is open to appreciating music in a wide variety of forms.


I think your status is great. And it's so true for me also. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Evalina

You come across as very kind and friendly, your profile is very pretty, and you also like writing and art like myself. Basically, you are awesome.


----------



## Gordom

In reading your profile, you seem very imaginative (you like to stare at art longer than normal people) and seem like the type of person who likes to put some thought into expressing yourself rather than being overly generic.


----------



## MrQuiet76

I still like that dog in your avatar


----------



## Owl-99

Is one great chief sitting bull


----------



## northstar1991

I like ur new avatar!


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems very open-minded, interested in cool music and a fellow agnostic!


----------



## Evalina

Is literally one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen, and is Canadian so automatically way cool. :>


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like a very creative person which is so cool!!

And you like gummy bears!!!!:boogie


----------



## noyadefleur

Evalina said:


> Is literally one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen, and is Canadian so automatically way cool. :>


You are such a sweetheart. :blush

wordscancutyoulikeglass- You seem like an incredibly intelligent 14 year old, some quite diverse interests.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

Strikingly beautiful eyes, and quite an extensive list of musical artists (more than half of whom I've never heard of … kudos to you for digging deep to find good stuff to listen to).


----------



## ty44

Has a lovely PRS, if thats yours


----------



## Lasair

I love batman therefor I love you avatar


----------



## ArcherZG

Love your avatar  Peace!


----------



## MrQuiet76

is a truly nice person!!


----------



## bubblygal26

has a very lovely signature


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

If your username is correct, I am glad you can be bubbly. i have a problem with even smiling! Wish I could be bubbly and outgoing!


----------



## bioalp43

From what I read about him, seems like a jolly fellow who is all about livin' la vida loca! He also seems to have this intensity about him just looking at his profile picture lol


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem like a super cool dude!


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have really beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Just from reading a few compliments youve given on this thread, you seem like an incredibly nice guy.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

bioalp43 said:


> From what I read about him, seems like a jolly fellow who is all about livin' la vida loca! He also seems to have this intensity about him just looking at his profile picture lol


No, the jolly part is all jollygoggles haha.

Anyway, person above me:

You seem, even though to have suffered a lot, to be wise beyond your years. it seems the experiences you have been put through have taught you lessons many people my age and older won't learn for a long time, or even ever. I hope that because you have these struggles at such an early age, you can rid yourself of them before the prime years of your life and enjoy being a young adult!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You seem to me to be very intelligent & philosophical. Haha


----------



## Virtue

U seem like a really creative person, Ur username,avatar and signature poem tell a story of struggle and hope. I can easily relate to you


----------



## Virtue

knew that would happen, i reply and while im typing 2 other people decide to reply -_- how do i manage to always be so akward?


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ That made me laugh. And you're cute haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ Your just damn cute!


----------



## FlowerChild13

You're from Poland, that's awesome. I really want to visit there.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Your a absolutely adorable person, and from the comments I've seen on here you r super sweet too!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Hehehe your username makes me laugh!!!!


----------



## LaChocolatine

I really like the quote in your signature! 
Plus, you've been to Japan! That's amazing!


----------



## chantellabella

I love that you list one of your hobbies as "laughing until you can't breathe." I think that's great and I'm sure you have an amazing sense of humor.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You are a creative and understanding and fun person to chat with!!


----------



## chantellabella

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> You are a creative and understanding and fun person to chat with!!


You too, sweetie! You're a great friend.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I love your name!


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice username and beautiful girl


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

A good buddy


----------



## MrQuiet76

you are soo sooo nice!!!


----------



## Gordom

You're a friendly looking guy who likes friendly looking Great Pyrenees dogs.


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem pretty nice!


----------



## LaChocolatine

The dog in your avatar is AMAZING! 

Also, you've a really interesting profile!  Just had a quick read of it! You seem like a funny guy! 

EDIT: Oops...took too long there and complimented the wrong person! 
Flowerchild, you have such a great username! 
Plus, I'm a hippie at heart too!

I may or may not have done some tie-dying at the weekend...:b


----------



## Gordom

I love your signature because it's something everybody can reflect on and put to action.

_NOTE: This was originally meant for Flowerchild18 (but LaChocalatine beat me to the compliment). But my statement applies to LaChocolatine's signature as well._


----------



## ArcherZG

You like cooking which is awesome!


----------



## Gordom

I browsed through your profile and see that you've made quite a few posts offering others a kind word.


----------



## chantellabella

You're very wise in your posts. You seem very positive and insightful. And it looks like others really appreciate what you write.


----------



## Owl-99

Everybody's favourite Chanty cupcake bella


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You seem like a very sweet person!


----------



## chantellabella

Your avatar is precious. Is that you? You look much younger than 18.


----------



## Gordom

You seem like the type of person who wakes up thinking "how can I help someone today?" instead of just "how can someone help me today?"


----------



## chantellabella

Gordom said:


> You seem like the type of person who wakes up thinking "how can I help someone today?" instead of just "how can someone help me today?"


I know I'm not supposed to say thank you in this thread, but thank you. That was very sweet. :squeeze

And yes, you're a really sweet, kind person. You really are.


----------



## Lizz

You have the cutest cats ever!...You also seem like you have a great personality. Your taste in books is great.



Oops this was meant for Gordom. How did i know that was gonna happen


----------



## chantellabella

Lizz said:


> You have the cutest cats ever!...You also seem like you have a great personality. Your taste in books is great.
> 
> Oops this was meant for Gordom. How did i know that was gonna happen


LOL! I have 7 cats and I was wondering where I posted pictures of them.  I do that all the time. I don't type quick enough.


----------



## chantellabella

Lizz said:


> You have the cutest cats ever!...You also seem like you have a great personality. Your taste in books is great.
> 
> Oops this was meant for Gordom. How did i know that was gonna happen


Oh my goodness. Your picture on your profile is so cute.


----------



## MrQuiet76

a very considerate person!


----------



## harrison

Has a great smile! And no, not the avatar.:um


----------



## hello world

^ you seem like a very friendly person! ^^


----------



## harrison

Hey, you've got great taste in books!


----------



## MrQuiet76

a really nice guy, who always make people feel welcome on the forums!!!

and thanks for the smile compliment


----------



## harrison

No worries Buddy - nice avatar btw.


----------



## alee

Hails from one of the cities i really do wanna visit some tome (sigh)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You're really nice!!! and you live in the coolest place ever!!


----------



## j a m

If that is really you in your avatar, then you would look really cool as a bezel-set stone.


----------



## Rossy

Really pretty.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I like your name


----------



## Neo1234

1.Nice status (IDK what that is though,but certainly looks nice ) 2.Nice hair .


----------



## GameGuy

Has interesting quotes in his signature.


----------



## lizzy19

like his sigs aswell


----------



## Satou

She has excellent taste in sigs.


----------



## Evalina

Upon reading some posts made, he comes across as a friendly person! But as his profile is bear, it could be suggested to write a little about himself or hobbies because he is probably an interesting person. :]


----------



## chantellabella

I think this line is great in your profile:

"I like to think I'm pretty friendly and I overload on smiley faces a lot, because I genuinely smile at the screen like a dork."

That tells me you mignt be a positive, happy person. I've been told I smile while typing also. 

You also do digital art which in my book is so cool. I do it also, but just for a hobby. I bet you'll be a great graphic artist.


----------



## Neo1234

Looking at your above comment,It certainly shows how positive you are!!! You really are a good person who gives genuine and nice comments


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You like some good bands 

And I like the quote in your signature


----------



## Neo1234

Love your signature and you seriously listed one of my best movies on your list "Limitless" ..


----------



## bioalp43

Seems like an easy-going guy who would be down to do anything if it wasn't for that pesky social anxiety.


----------



## Talgonite

He is clearly awesome for sharing the same birthday as me.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Love your signature. Short but inspiring!


----------



## GameGuy

Has a beautiful avatar picture


----------



## BobtheBest

Really great at winning games haha


----------



## chantellabella

A very sincere, caring, positive fellow, who I just know will go far in life.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Glad you made the "WHERE ARE THE HAPPY PEOPLE HERE?" thread. I am happy, and it is good you took the time to find other happy people! Yay for people being happy! For everyone thta isn't, I hope you find happiness soon!


----------



## Wohwoh

You're awesome for listening to traditional Chinese music. I still haven't met another person that listens to it.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Wohwoh said:


> You're awesome for listening to traditional Chinese music. I still haven't met another person that listens to it.


Well I shall compliment you for the same thing. i also have never met anyone who is into it as well. I really like how relaxing it is. Just the bamboo and erhu going at it. i just sit back and think about life in ancient China when things were more simple. beautiful landscapes and trvaelling across them on a horse. Maybe being a general or greta warrior. Man, I could dream about this **** all day!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You seem really awesome and it's cool that you live in Hawaii


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

From your posts, you must be very sweet and level headed and think things through. Hawaii isn't as awesome living there as it is for vacation!


----------



## MrQuiet76

A huge NBA fan, which is awesome!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

MrQuiet76 said:


> A huge NBA fan, which is awesome!!


You are the most interesting man alive! **** Dos Equis old fart!


----------



## northstar1991

Nice avatar! Also lives in Hawaii. I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## kosherpiggy

is friendly :]


----------



## GameGuy

Makes me think of Ms. Piggy and Kermit the Frog.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I love your avatar! (I live in Texas too)


----------



## Owl-99

Great username plus a pretty face.


----------



## chantellabella

Stands up for his beliefs bravely.


----------



## GameGuy

Has a funny, and truthful, signature.


----------



## chantellabella

Has a really great sense of humor.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ A very sweet person


----------



## MrQuiet76

Has a great quote in the sig


----------



## Tibble

Very nice, encouraging person. I've seen some of your posts


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I really like the poem (or lyrics?) in your signature. It's uplifting in a sad sort of way.... I like it!!!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ same for you. Yours is really awesome


----------



## Talgonite

Haha your status!!


----------



## ty44

Your username sounds like a pokemon :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I like your avatar, something you never see Batman doing, lol.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar looks cool


----------



## Nibbler

^Is beautiful


----------



## FlowerChild13

Thanks so much  

I love your username!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Has an excellent quote in her signature


----------



## chantellabella

You have great taste in books. I saw your list of favorite books on your profile. I'm a teen librarian and I think I've read all the ones that you like.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

you have a good sense of humor it seems and laughter always makes ppl happy


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Pretty girl and I also like drawing and driving


----------



## Owl-99

You are on my friend list so you're obviously cool.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Well of course :b 

You have a pretty avatar


----------



## Rossy

She has lovely eyes and even nicer legs


----------



## Royals

All of you guys are *kind, honest, intelligent, inspiring* and *loving individuals* 

That includes you Rossy. You also seem a funny guy


----------



## ty44

Is in the Netherlands which is a seriously cool place. :b


----------



## Strwbrry

Is Batman... Can't get cooler!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a fun loving girl at heart


----------



## geepeeone

bigblue38 said:


> Is a fun loving girl at heart


From Tasmania, which is in Australia?? English with the coolest sounding accent! LOL!


----------



## Dying note

You have a cool hobby  I wish I was more athletic...


----------



## WolfehJ

has done some amazing artwork!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You have a great taste in music!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is brave for working a job that requires dealing with the public.


----------



## Neo1234

A good guy


----------



## chantellabella

Always has the best compliments for people. I can tell you're sincere and have such a compassionate heart.


----------



## Rossy

Nice username.


----------



## Dying note

You're very involved with the site and always seem to make an effort to post/share something, which is great and something I'd like to improve on.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Judging by your posts you seem like a very strong person and very intelligent.


----------



## chantellabella

I like this line in your profile: Being open to all possibility and not judging

That tells me that you might also be that way and in my book, that's awesome!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Has a very cool looking profile!


----------



## Rossy

Amazing eyes


----------



## FlowerChild13

thank you 

You seem like an awesome person!


----------



## ArcherZG

Pretty!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You're really pretty! And you have a good taste in movies heehee.

From reading your 'about me', it sounds like you've been through a lot struggle, but have lifted yourself up and are making a huge effort, despite the odds, to move through SA.


----------



## chantellabella

Someone who thinks from the heart. A sweetie pie!


----------



## Owl-99

Knows what the Hokey Pokey is all about.


----------



## Evalina

Pretty avatar to match his nice username, and lovely status to match the woods around the waterfalls. Enchanting indeed!


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your signature


----------



## Evalina

Thanks. :3 Yours is cute too, and you're so pretty. *-*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like an incredibly sweet person!! Heehee I really like your signature too, it's very true


----------



## bioalp43

Judging by your age, you must be a bright-one for finding this website and searching for answers that you might not have the questions for yet.


----------



## Neo1234

You are intelligent  ,the way you just complemented the above girl( wordscancutyoulikeglass) is quite flattering .


----------



## jenkydora

I really love your quote at the bottom of your post, when I try to read it it sounds very similar to a song I Ihave on a cd, Its a prayer
I thought it was called Deva premal, correct me if i am wrong I am trying to find my translation of it


----------



## jenkydora

I found it.

Your quote is of the Gayatri Mantra.


----------



## Owl-99

Lives down under like me, and has a cool snoopy avatar.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your avatar and it's awesome that you live in Tasmania!


----------



## Neo1234

Love the sig,I do really feel the same way  and you're pretty as well.Very active person on here,which is good for all of us


----------



## SambaBus

Seems like a cool guy.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

SambaBus said:


> Seems like a cool guy.


Real men won't mind a pink avatar


----------



## Elixir

You look good in that pic. You should put more up


----------



## Neo1234

Wow,your sig is so good and so true!  Awesome quote


----------



## WolfehJ

you seem like a really nice guy  and your signature is deep and meaningful!


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have cool pictures of you and your animals


----------



## Evalina

You seem to be a very sweet person and also we have a lot of the same hobbies. :3 And that latin american dance class, sounds too cool.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're beautiful and your name is too.  I also enjoy drawing


----------



## Rossy

Nice person.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Very sweet girl, and easy to talk to.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Admire your positivty and willingness to get out of your comfort zone, especially when it comes to the ladies. Hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## Evalina

Pretty cool avatar (A samurai right?) and lives in Hawaii which is lovely. Must be nice to be able to go to the beach so often. c:


----------



## ArcherZG

You play video games, awesome


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You play guitar, and who doesn't like listening to a good guitar


----------



## Rossy

Likes cars and has a good taste in music.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

You have a really pretty name


----------



## Amethyst Forest

That was directed at mynameislacie, but I was too slow and you snuck in there, Rossy. I like your avatar.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Your username gives me fond memories of the Denver Museum of Natural Histroy. I love gems and precious metals and there used to be this MASSIVE Amethyst geode in a display that I really liked as a young boy. Your Name and avatar remind me of that!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You're an awesome guy


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem so kind & sweet!!!


----------



## ShynotRude

It is a well known fact that Australians are awesome.
To you Sabriella, i applaud your awesomeness :clap


----------



## clutchcity10

Beautiful girl with a clever username.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Yay for a Rockets fan! Was more a fan with Tmac over there, but I like My Yao, Scola, and Aaron brooks. Good team!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

you seem really intelligent, if not wise.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you like astronomy, which is really coool!! I like it too


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Is super awesome!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You have very pretty eyes and the best color on your profile. Lime green <3


----------



## bioalp43

mynameislacie said:


> You have very pretty eyes and the best color on your profile. Lime green <3


You have quite the list of hobbies, and seem like you've went through the thick of things and is starting to blossom out of SA.


----------



## Neo1234

Is a hard working guy


----------



## B l o s s o m

Is always here to spread positivity


----------



## Rossy

Great girl.


----------



## matty

Rossy, a gentleman, has quite the following on SAS. Made great physical progress and have a trail to be proud of. Well done.


----------



## alee

that's a very kewlllllllllllllllll bike u got there sir


----------



## matty

You are incredibly kind, and a friendly person, I love seeing your compliments.


----------



## Rossy

General all round good guy.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

From the limited posts I have seen from you, you are very sound and intelligent in your arguments. You should join a debate club or something. And you are 23! Quite the awesome age to be!


----------



## paris744

Very kind, always has a great point of view, always fair. Besides living in a great location.


----------



## geepeeone

paris744 said:


> Very kind, always has a great point of view, always fair. Besides living in a great location.


works actively to be positive --> never really thought of it that way, I thought its either you are or aren't.

I could learn a thing or two from this person.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha, totally lovin your signature


----------



## alee

Is a very lively and a very fun person to talk to. Plus i also like yr name


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You seem like a really cool guy!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Cute girl.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Thank you  I love your avatar!


----------



## targetbuddy

I like your status, how do you even do that with a keyboard??


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ copy and paste... LOL :b

You have a great taste in music and I like your name!


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a really nice girl.


----------



## GameGuy

Funny Avatar


----------



## A SAD Finn

I like the last quote you have in your signature. That's so true. Thanks for putting it there.


----------



## GameGuy

A SAD Finn said:


> I like the last quote you have in your signature. That's so true. Thanks for putting it there.


Would you believe I'm the one who said it?


----------



## B l o s s o m

Justin, you have an interesting list of hobbies, it's great you used to collect coins and now model airplanes, you like woodworking, playing the cello and write short stories  Cool


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## Billius

very amusing avatar, I don't understand it though


----------



## ArcherZG

Awesome shades!


----------



## WolfehJ

has really cool hair and a great taste in films!


----------



## B l o s s o m

it's very cool of you that you go snow boardin every week James


----------



## A SAD Finn

GameGuy said:


> Would you believe I'm the one who said it?


That's cool! I didn't realize that your name is Justin.


----------



## Rossy

Lives in Finland which is a pretty good place I think.


----------



## matty

Is Back.


----------



## pitbullmommy97

I like your signature


----------



## B l o s s o m

from what I can see Alexus is that you love animals esp. dogs!!  good on you, fellow animal lover!


----------



## GuyMontag

She seems like a kind woman.


----------



## Neo1234

Is very positive ,motivated,fun and great girl to talk to !You actually bring nice and positive comments out of little things and by little things,I mean important and good ones no matter how little they are.. =)


----------



## Neo1234

Oops,the above comment was for Blossom!


----------



## Neo1234

GuyMontag said:


> She seems like a kind woman.


Your status message is nice! And plus you're from Canada and I like this place =)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You are quite the complimenter, both quality AND quantity! Something you dont see too much these days with everything being made for cheap in China!


----------



## akeanureevess

^ is cool. wow im pretty bad at this ermmm gives great advice also


----------



## 0lly

^You look a bit like Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Which is good.


----------



## Darastrix

Butters!


----------



## MrQuiet76

You like butters too, which is awesome!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I cant believe its not Butters too?


----------



## AwkBoy

^ You live in Hawaii. You must have a good tan.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

AwkBoy said:


> ^ You live in Hawaii. You must have a good tan.


Youd be suprised. being trapped in the office from 8 to 5 pm doesnt allow me to. And on Fridays and Saturdays I get wasted enough so I have to stay in to get over the hang over . Was goign to compliment you on avatar, but I am not a Batman kind of guy. I am going to be honest, I will have to read more fo your posts to better understand who you are before I give a compliment!!!! I want my compliments to have truth and meaning!


----------



## Tania I

you're honest and sincere.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You look so cute in your avatar, and I :heart your dog


----------



## ArcherZG

Blossom! You are nice and compliment people here a lot


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Your hair is awesome


----------



## Tania I

B l o s s o m said:


> You look so cute in your avatar, and I :heart your dog


Thank you, you don't know what it means, i'm anxious and refrain from posting since i use that avatar. I guess i must get used to it and get rid of my stupid insecurities behind. It's my cousin's dog and i wish she's mine 



ArcherZG said:


> Blossom! You are nice and compliment people here a lot


You're great to realize it.



FlowerChild13 said:


> ^ Your hair is awesome


Your hair is beautiful too


----------



## geepeeone

Tania I said:


> Thank you, you don't know what it means, i'm anxious and refrain from posting since i use that avatar. I guess i must get used to it and get rid of my stupid insecurities behind. It's my cousin's dog and i wish she's mine


You have nice cheek bones.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I really like your striking avatar, and it's awesome that tennis is your hobby


----------



## MrQuiet76

you're a real sweetheart!!


----------



## Neo1234

You're a nice guy.You are getting over SA.You're always nice to people you come across,which is great!You really give genuine comments  .


----------



## B l o s s o m

Santosh is very friendly, kind-hearted, listens to others and does his best to smile


----------



## Neo1234

Yeah,true.You all are the reason I smile.Thanks Blossom =) and every other nice people on here!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You seem like a really cool dude


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Always gives me sweet compliments. Appreciate it a lot! Should post more so we can hear your thoughts and opinions on current issues facing us SAers today!


----------



## AwkBoy

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Always gives me sweet compliments. Appreciate it a lot! Should post more so we can hear your thoughts and opinions on current issues facing us SAers today!


^ Compliments people a lot lol


----------



## northstar1991

I like the quote in your sig.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I liek the quote in your avatar. Can always do with more positivty around here!


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

i would like to play basketball with you (idk if that a compliment..hopefully it is lol)


----------



## chantellabella

You seem to be a very creative and witty person as evidenced by your profile about me page.


----------



## Neo1234

Gives genuine and intelligent comments ,always =)


----------



## gusstaf

Very active in the compliment thread and also offers very kind and genuine comments


----------



## WolfehJ

Is very pretty, has a great taste in films + hobbies. Also has very cute cats!


----------



## SambaBus

Seems like a lover of the great outdoors. Wish I was more like that!


----------



## Neo1234

You look good in your avatar =)


----------



## Neo1234

Lol,the above comment was for wolfeh j =)


----------



## Neo1234

SambaBus said:


> Seems like a lover of the great outdoors. Wish I was more like that!


You're from 'Oxford' which is so cool =) And I like the bus in your avatar !


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

santosh680 said:


> You're from 'Oxford' which is so cool =) And I like the bus in your avatar !


I see you like chess. Must be a great strategist and analyzes things before taking action. Wise. I would love to challenge you in a game of chess. Would be epic!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I see you like chess. Must be a great strategist and analyzes things before taking action. Wise. I would love to challenge you in a game of chess. Would be epic!!!!


Challenge accepted =D ! Certainly you love to take challenges =)


----------



## FlowerChild13

I love your name


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Slowly becoming queen of complimenters. Take your seat beside Santosh and rule this thread for ages to come!


----------



## Strwbrry

Posts wise advice and is just awesome


----------



## Angst

Love your avatar!


----------



## chantellabella

After reading your profile "About me" section, you seem to be a very upbeat guy!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like how you enjoy kayaking in hiking. Hiked in Colorado and Kayak some now in Hawaii. I am also impressed you don't drink. Many SA people drink to be able to cope in social situationa nd ease their lonliness. I definetly do that. I wish i could find a middle ground between where you are and where I am in terms of drinking! How do you do it!?!?!?


----------



## gusstaf

Asian and therefore awesome


----------



## northstar1991

Is a nice girl


----------



## B l o s s o m

northstar1991 said:


> Is a nice girl


Is a shining star who is gonna take it's shine to great lengths.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a blossoming flower that blossoms to great lengths!


----------



## ShadyGFX

BobtheSaint said:


> Is a blossoming flower that blossoms to great lengths!


Great at giving compliments lol


----------



## Neo1234

Your quote is intelligent! Sad but true quote.


----------



## WolfehJ

simply a really, really nice guy  has something nice to say about everyone. Also looks great in his pictures. plays the guitar also! there's nothing not to like about this fine chap :high5


----------



## Billius

likes animals, good looking mustache


----------



## Angst

Cool shades


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Is a very beautiful person


----------



## Angst

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Is a very beautiful person












Cool username!


----------



## Rossy

Norway is a cool place and I am not that far from him.


----------



## Neo1234

Much contributions from you ,on here!! Very active and I hope you to continue spreading positivity =) .Lets all unite together and get over SA =)


----------



## AwkBoy

santosh680 said:


> Much contributions from you ,on here!! Very active and I hope you to continue spreading positivity =) .Lets all unite together and get over SA =)


Keeps coming back to compliment even though he could have stopped a few pages ago


----------



## chantellabella

I love what you wrote on your profile: Loves fluffy playful personalities.  

That makes two of us.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Chantella has some pretty cool collages in her album  And she's a sweet-natured, caring friend


----------



## Rossy

Easy to get on with.


----------



## Neo1234

Been here for a long time spreading positivity among us.I hope I too continue to spread positivity on here! Thanks Rossy =)


----------



## Angst

Is from India, which seems like an exciting country to visit


----------



## Neo1234

You're from Norway.I used to play this fps game (counter strike) and my favorite clan(eolithic),I mastered this watching their game video/demo.They kept their reign for over 8 years.Respect for Norway which gave a new definition to e-sports! =)


----------



## Neo1234

And yeah,you look great in your pic


----------



## Angst

santosh680 said:


> You're from Norway.I used to play this fps game (counter strike) and my favorite clan(eolithic),I mastered this watching their game video/demo.They kept their reign for over 8 years.Respect for Norway which gave a new definition to e-sports! =)


lmao, gaming ftw


----------



## AwkBoy

^ You're from Norway which means you must be tall. Or is what they say about the Swedish?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is going to go into this high school year and burn that mother****er down. In a good way ofc!


----------



## AwkBoy

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Is going to go into this high school year and burn that mother****er down. In a good way ofc!


Actually I'm going into my second year of high school.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Well that's good! Already established and you don't need to go through that awkward get to know people be wise you don't know anyone phase


----------



## Neo1234

Cool guy to talk to =D =)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Super positive and awesome person


----------



## chantellabella

A very sweet and smart 14 year old.


----------



## AwkBoy

chantellabella said:


> A very sweet and smart 14 year old.


Have I complimented you already? No matter, nice artistry.


----------



## mdiada

Your avatar is cool! And your quote is too true. Love it.


----------



## chantellabella

In your profile "about me" section you said you've been pushing yourself out of your comfort zone. That's awesome!! It's doing things like that that helps people grow. Great job!


----------



## AwkBoy

You gave a meaningful compliment.


----------



## MrQuiet76

nice smiley face avatar


----------



## arnie

I don't know any of you.


----------



## northstar1991

@Quietguy76 I like the quotes in ur sig. Deep! 

@Arnie You're very witty!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

^ You have a pretty cool Avatar.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like your username.


----------



## AwkBoy

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I like your username.


You live in California. You must have a good tan.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Rae, you seem to be a smart guy, who's into literature which is an awesome hobby


----------



## John316C

^Mermaids are beautiful; dont you agree.


----------



## B l o s s o m

John316C said:


> ^Mermaids are beautiful; dont you agree.


Mermaids are enchanting  , it's a pity they don't exist IRL :/

I really like the design of your profile page John!


----------



## Rossy

Great name and avatar.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You're Scottish! (Sorry, nothing greater than that because you have scant information in your profile)


----------



## Common Misconception

You are an all around amazing guy! very intelligent, nice, funny, and loves star gazing, so In my book that makes you awesome :yes 

Oh and likes reading, and talking about space/sci-fi. Could you be more awesome?


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Talented, witty, funny, sporty, nerdy... Unreasonably cool because she doesn't even seem to be trying.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Aussies rock!


The Australian collective comprises about 100% multicultural diversity, so yes, we do rock, we all do!


----------



## alee

I like yr blogs man


----------



## B l o s s o m

alee was one of the earliest friends I've had on SAS, still is a good friend


----------



## Common Misconception

A super friendly, kind, and positive lady on these forums *hugz* you rock!


----------



## SambaBus

Has great taste in music


----------



## chantellabella

You value patience, honesty, non-judgmental people and kindness which are all noble characteristics. I've seen some of your posts. You have a great sense of humor, you're honest and you speak kindly to others. You seem to be a really awesome person.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Mirror, mirror, on the wall, who's the best complimentor of them all?
Chantella is!

She gives lovely compliments which bear a lot of truth and are very encouraging.


----------



## chantellabella

Yay!! I get a chance to compliment you! Wait! Let me make sure no one jumps ahead of me.

Will edit......

First of all, you're one of the bravest women I know. You look at situations and rather than run from them, you tackle them head on. 

You are so faithful to your friends. I've seen you stand by them here and face the biggest, loudest, most obnoxious people without wavering once.

You are kind. No, your heart is pure gold. You go beyond kindness and compassion. You put yourself in other's shoes and you sit with friends who could use an ear.

You're smart. Very smart. Book smart and street intelligent. In other words, if there were an Apocalypse, I'd want you on my team for survival.

And I wish, Sweetie, that we lived closer too because I would bake you those cookies and count you as a really great friend to have hanging around my neck of the world.:squeeze


----------



## Angst

Gives very good compliments


----------



## B l o s s o m

Thomas wants to study Psychology which is awesome! And has a cool shirt in his avatar!


----------



## Neo1234

Always gives great complements.Such a nice girl


----------



## alee

Hey neighbor  a decent and a nice person, also likes LP, inception, Dark Knight etc which is pretty cool


----------



## Angst

Likes Backstreet Boys, nuff said.


----------



## Rossy

Good looking guy.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Rossy's an independent guy, he arrived to where he is due to his hard work and constant determination.


----------



## Neo1234

I love complementing this great girl.I wish you're my gf =P =)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

We hare a lot in common. Both play chess and like basketball. Also, you seem to be a very positive and optimistic guy, just like me. Also, you used to drink withf riends and get all nuts! I think if we went to the same school earlier in life, we'd have been pretty good friends!


----------



## Neo1234

You're just a great guy.I'm sure if went to the same school/uni,we would have been BFF  Cheers bro \m/


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is that a shaka or a rocker hand? Not sure if Hawaiian or punk rocker...tho sure you are baller!


----------



## CommanderShepard

^You like anime, and you are cool in my books ^_^


----------



## Rossy

Intresting username and lives is a cool country.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Ross' car is marvellous  And he has adorable dogs.


----------



## Neo1234

You're pretty.You really have nice hair.Actually,You define what beauty really is


----------



## B l o s s o m

santosh680 said:


> You're pretty.You really have nice hair.Actually,You define what beauty really is


Oh my gosh Santosh you've given me a massive compliment, but really I don't deserve it! There are too many beautiful women on SAS 

But I must say your compliments are always from the heart and you always mean well. Keep up your character and personality


----------



## WolfehJ

gives very nice and meaningful compliments, obviously a very sweet girl  also has some fun hobbies


----------



## B l o s s o m

thanks for the compliment James :blush
likewise you must be a nice person to do voluntary work at your local zoo (wow you're really doing a great job!  I love animals too!)


----------



## Angst

Is very good at giving compliments


----------



## millenniumman75

Angst said:


> Is very good at giving compliments


^Enjoyed the comparison I made to Gumby. 
Angst ROX and ROOLZ! Blockheads OBEY! :lol


----------



## Angst

Has a good sense of humour, lmao :b


----------



## Neo1234

Your room wall's color is cool .


----------



## drowning

Santosh680 will likely work me in chess....and would enjoy I'm sure whichever victory song he may have to play....


----------



## Neo1234

You are so sincere and intelligent.You respect people from the bottom of your heart


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You give the most sincere compliments and you seem like a kind hearted good natured person, which doesn't come around very often


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

She's very beautiful & smart


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You look cool.


----------



## John316C

Your Rottweiler is cool.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Is from Canada, which is awesome!!! heheee


----------



## Rossy

Username is vey true.


----------



## Neo1234

Rossy is a cool name  ,even my best friend's name is Rossy =P =) .


----------



## Owl-99

Is really great at giving compliments.


----------



## godhelpme2

bigblue has a valid sig c:

i'd go more in depth but i don't know you lol :]


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

A very cute woman. I don't agree withy our username though. I just think you need something positive to make you realize how beautiful you are so you can fulfill your potential. I truly believe all you need is a little motivation and that one epiphany and then you will become all you can be!


----------



## Neo1234

He is so positive,makes others feel happy which only certain people can do thesedays


----------



## matty

Enjoys nice people with good conversation. Something I also enjoy.


----------



## Neo1234

You're good looking cool moderator .I'm happy I got complemented by you.Thanks


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

If you are lily among thorns, then you must be a rose!


----------



## matty

Loves basketball, is from Hawaii, and looks incredibly kind and gentle.


----------



## Rossy

All round cool guy.


----------



## srschirm

Looks like a sheik.


----------



## BobtheBest

Stays in shape by pumping iron.


----------



## srschirm

Lives in Boringville but isn't boring.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Is a beautiful person


----------



## Gordom

You're interests (astronomy, physics, etc.) are definitely those of an intellectual person.


----------



## Angst

You like Office Space


----------



## Gordom

You enjoy jogging, so you're an energetic person, which is great.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You are located in NC, where some of my fav cousins live. They live in Raleigh. NC is also where Duke is, I love Coach K, he is a legend! You like architecture, which I find fascinating, but am a noob about it. You also browse bookstores. i could spend an entre reading magazines and other books there! Gordom does not = boredom! haha...lame i know.


----------



## Gordom

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Gordom does not = boredom! haha...lame i know.


Not lame at all- it's actually catchy- thanks! You seem to have very well rounded interests (sports, history, and quite a variety of music).


----------



## Neo1234

You have a cool collection of pics (I love taking pics ) and after going through the number of posts you've made,you come off as a very mature ,intelligent,humble ,kindhearted and last but not the least,a nice human being .Keep up the good work


----------



## Billius

really good at this


----------



## B l o s s o m

William has cool photos of chickens... You have great interests such as that of being interested in natural medicine!


----------



## chantellabella

S W E E T!! And very kind, especially in the blog sections. You're so supportive to others and help them so much when they are down. You've got a heart of gold and a lot of smarts.


----------



## Neo1234

You're such a happy woman  .You give sweet and heart touching complements :hug


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I don't even NEED to compliment you because you knwo what I would say! Too many good things to say and too manu similarities between us. Guess I should say SAS brother!


----------



## srschirm

Likes former Hawk Tracy McGrady.


----------



## pisceskyuu

LOL edit(slow)^ awesome for being a detroit tigers fan


----------



## srschirm

Is the bomb from Oakland.


----------



## chantellabella

Your list of favorite books is amazing! (read your profile) You seem to be a deep thinker yet very fun.


----------



## bioalp43

Uplifting person who was part in helping realize the momentum I have to become a happier person! . . Muchos Gracias!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very funny and friendly guy! Quite a flirt 2!


----------



## mdiada

your avatar is awesome  plus your sig is too true


----------



## Neo1234

Your sig is so amusing! Made me lol


----------



## Neo1234

mdiada said:


> your avatar is awesome  plus your sig is too true


You're gorgeous!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

^ I like your hobbies.


----------



## mdiada

i like your username 

And you like "Speak"!! Ahhh that's one of my favorites!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

mdiada said:


> i like your username
> 
> And you like "Speak"!! Ahhh that's one of my favorites!


^Awesome interest in books! :yes


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have great hobbies such as baking, and you value respect


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes dresses and is so friendly to others!


----------



## Neo1234

You really make people smile and happy .Your complements are kind,humble,sweet and genuine .


----------



## Neo1234

The above complement was for Blossom !


----------



## Neo1234

BobtheSaint said:


> Likes dresses and is so friendly to others!


I really like your username and you've got a pretty nice relaxing and mesmerizing avatar


----------



## srschirm

Is from India, which has a fascinating culture.


----------



## Angst

I like your music taste


----------



## srschirm

Is Scandinavian.


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a nice green eye colour


----------



## srschirm

Seems like a very lovely person judging by profile.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

you have cool glasses


----------



## Rossy

Very intriguing member....


----------



## srschirm

I could sing this person's praises all day.


----------



## Angst

Cool glasses!


----------



## srschirm

Looks really friendly and is interested in Psychology, a most worthy field.


----------



## alee

Cool lively person (seemingly). Just hope that's the way u are in real life


----------



## srschirm

I try.  Likes going to the gym.


----------



## Neo1234

Making people happy which is the most noble thing(karma) to do


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

The nicest, coolest, and most awesome person ever!!!!!


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Nice avatar. A shy girly girl. Sounds pretty good to me! Glad you joined the SAS community!


----------



## Angst

Likes playing basketball :clap


----------



## srschirm

Has really pretty eyes.


----------



## tjames

srschirm said:


> Has really pretty eyes.


You seem like passionate man


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Tall dark and handsome, and appreciates passion like me.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Has some pizzaz and emotion in his threads. They get me amped up for some reason. I liek that!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is from Hawaii which is damn cool, and even types how they talk, and appreciates my pizzaz/insanity.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I love the quotes in your signature!


----------



## Lmatic3030

She has love for Clifford the Big Red Dog!


----------



## chantellabella

Must have a great sense of humor as evidence by your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99

A good friend and a kind person.


----------



## Rossy

Cool guy.


----------



## WolfehJ

seems like a really cool guy that speaks his mind, judging by his avatar he likes fonejacker too which is always good


----------



## MrQuiet76

This guys a wolf, it just doesn't get anymore badass than that!


----------



## Neo1234

Just love your colorful avatar! Everytime I see it,I get happy lol


----------



## DefendAll

avatar is enchanting


----------



## Rossy

She has an unusual first name.


----------



## Angst

Defendall: Sexy avatar


----------



## DefendAll

thank u sexy^^


----------



## chantellabella

I think it's neat that you like to paint and draw. Very cool hobbies!


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a very friendly person!


----------



## chantellabella

You and I have a mutual friends here and I've by accident seen some of your visitor messages. I just have to say that you are such a supportive and caring friend. They are lucky to have you as a friend because you seem really awesome.

By accident, I mean I try not to look at other people's vm's to each other because it just seems like I'm butting in. Just in the glances though, you seem very sweet.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very awesome and smart!


----------



## lizzy19

Nice avatar


----------



## alee

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................Yr name reminds me of that series i used to enjoy in my early days (lizzie mcguire). Sorry cud nt think of anything ele lol. WElcome aboard btw :0


----------



## mdiada

your avatar is really cool. me likey!


----------



## Owl-99

A Kentucky Blue grass cutie.


----------



## Common Misconception

I'm loving your avatar :clap very tranquil!


----------



## alee

LOLed at yr avatar and yr name. Apart from that u likes all alien movies, astronomy kewlllll and i also like yr guitar session


----------



## chantellabella

I like how you stress in your profile that you try to be nice and are generally a nice person. That's awesome and it's so good to see someone see that quality as important. 

And.............I've seen your posts and compliments and I have to agree. You are very nice.


----------



## Neo1234

Wow,You're a librarian ! Thats so cool ,surrounded by beautiful books .Just awesome! I could really take some tips about some good books!You're so knowledgable


----------



## MrQuiet76

you might be the nicest guy in the world!!!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I like the quotes in your signature, all very true!!


----------



## mdiada

Your username is too true. I like it


----------



## DesertStar91

You have a pretty avatar


----------



## Neo1234

Unique avatar after a long time .


----------



## yafit96

really nice guy and good to talk to


----------



## Neo1234

Good and interesting girl I've talked to


----------



## srschirm

Likes Before Sunset, a most terrific movie! Have you seen Before Sunrise?


----------



## SambaBus

You seem like a very knowledgeable person based on your posts.


----------



## srschirm

Has a hippie van as avatar. No more be said.


----------



## Mithun

You look extremely compassionate and kind. you look great in your pics.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

really cool avatar


----------



## Rossy

Lovely girl,I am really fond of her.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha always has meaningful compliements


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You like archaeology, biology, philosophy and astronomy! I am too. Very interesting subjects! Way better than math and numbers, and for me writing. I bet you are a great writer as well!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Mr. Mrgrdy1 is a very friendly gentleman who is already a post grad at 23. Congrats to you sir.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Just from reading your 'about me' you sound incredibly awesome!!


----------



## 0lly

^I see you like astronomy and physics, which is what I like too!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Likes rock climbing and hiking! I like hiking way more thna rock climbing, but love the outdoors. You don't get good mountains to hike in hawaii, which is why I miss my younger days inC olorado goign to the Rockies! You also are fromt he UK with the name Olly, u sure you aren;t Olly Murs, not sure if his was spelled Ollie though.


----------



## DesertStar91

Hawaii is an awesome place to live! I wished I lived there! D


----------



## BobtheBest

I love that quote in your sig, very true. Plus you have nice brown hair.


----------



## mdiada

bob, you are the best!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems witty and nice ^.^


----------



## Neo1234

Once again,Your name (jessica santosh) makes me smile and happy


----------



## SambaBus

Always gives great compliments.


----------



## ufc

Based on the "About Me" section, good taste in music.


----------



## alee

Me likes yr "About Me" section. Luvs to drive around just for the sake of it, DAMN i wish i cud also do that lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

From pakistan. Had a preschool teacher who was really cool from there and she brought her pet guinea pig for us to play with! You liekt he backstreet boys and admit it. I remember when they came out and all the guys pretended to hate them and NSYNC but we really liked em all, just didn't have the balls to admit it. There is this band on youtube called Boyce Avenue that did an I WANT IT THAT WAY cover recently. Listened to it and cried. I miss the 90s and early 2000's. music sucks today


----------



## DefendAll

its awesome that your from Hawaii always wanted to visit there


----------



## Rossy

Intresting girl.


----------



## DefendAll

interesting man...^^


----------



## Rossy

GOSH


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Jeezus. No I think you are saintly like him. Not trying to offend anyone. Just one kine Hawaiian Christian compliment! Aloha rossy!


----------



## alee

Gives very touchy compliments. ya i know those were the days and the reason why we were shy to admit was that the band seemed so "girlish" lol


----------



## DefendAll

nice hobbies


----------



## alee

Likes to paint. Wish i cud sustain that hobby of mine


----------



## mdiada

seems like a cool guy


----------



## alee

seems like a KEWLLL girl


----------



## srschirm

Likes Mike Shinoda, who once remixed a Depeche Mode song (a big deal to me, haha).


----------



## ufc

World's best Drew Carry look alike


----------



## BobtheBest

You speak your mind and stand up for what you care about, that's respectable. :yes


----------



## ufc

Friendly, loyal, also has a kickass taste in music, worlds best hugger, genuine sweetheart. Meant for R91.

Bob is the worlds best highfiver


----------



## BobtheBest

Ah I guess we posted at the same time...

Awesome guy and baseball fan. :yay


----------



## srschirm

ufc said:


> World's best Drew Carry look alike


Yikes...thanks I suppose...he isn't exactly the world's most sought after man, lol...

Bob is someone you can talk to whenever you need to.


----------



## mdiada

youve got really cute glasses :b


----------



## srschirm

Is from the same state I live in and also has adorable glasses.


----------



## DefendAll

cute picture


----------



## mdiada

your avatars make my day :b


----------



## DefendAll

mdiada said:


> your avatars make my day :b


haha well thnks


----------



## srschirm

I like your username!


----------



## ufc

BobtheBest said:


> Ah I guess we posted at the same time...
> 
> Awesome guy and baseball fan. :yay


Yeah well when I first posted the msg, I saw your comment was right under hers instead of mine. So I had to edit it haha.


----------



## ufc

srschirm said:


> Yikes...thanks I suppose...he isn't exactly the world's most sought after man, lol...
> 
> Bob is someone you can talk to whenever you need to.


Drew Carry is the man!


----------



## mdiada

cool hobbies 
i too love driving around for the hell of it. probably do it too much, but oh well :b


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

We have absolutely nothing in common except being 23 with no real direction in life! And I mean that as a compliment. It is extremely rare for me to come across someone with completely different hobbies and interests than mine. Your tastes in music is different as well as your interests. I bet I could learn about an entirely new side of the world from you!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Awesome guy to talk to and knows how to have a good time based on that status!!! Chug some gatorade dude lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

MrQuiet76 said:


> Awesome guy to talk to and knows how to have a good time based on that status!!! Chug some gatorade dude lol


**** Gatorade. I sip on haterade. But ho early, you and a few other peeps on this site sound like fun drinking buddies! I wish it could happen somehow. A night of belligerent sas peeps roaming the town not giving a ****!


----------



## asw12345

his name is tracy mcgrady so he must like sports so that makes him cool


----------



## mdiada

youre really cute


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Your status it cute!


----------



## Bryan108

Very friendly sas member


----------



## Monhdude

you have a really sexy avatar picture.


----------



## mdiada

cute smile :b


----------



## ufc

Optimistic about the future. And has a funny sig.


----------



## srschirm

Very friendly dude.


----------



## WhoDey85

Seems like a cool guy. And your location always gets me.


----------



## BobtheBest

Great guy and Bengals fan.


----------



## srschirm

Reminds me of Bob the Builder.  Yes, we can fix it!


----------



## Rossy

A guy I respect.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Your posts are simple and to the point... I like that


----------



## northstar1991

Has a nice sig


----------



## ArcherZG

Is a really nice person


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music, movies, and has cool hobbies.


----------



## WolfehJ

has some really cool 3d animations on his profile album, and a pretty sexy gun. Also seems like a nice and genuine dude


----------



## ufc

Gamer, outdoors-y, and has a cool sig.


----------



## srschirm

Likes one of the original six NHL teams.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Stan has cool glasses


----------



## BobtheBest

You have nice dresses


----------



## B l o s s o m

High-five back man! Is a very genuine person.


----------



## KYJE

Sounds like a genuinely good and kind-hearted person, based on her profile, which is always great to come across.


----------



## srschirm

Likes New Order!!!!


----------



## asw12345

you got nice glasses


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Should never had have to make a thread asking id he was good looking or ugly. You look fine dude, and I say that in the utmost homosexual way you can think of!!!


----------



## Rossy

Lives in a cool place.


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very cool guy!


----------



## KYJE

An intelligent lady with a lot of interesting things to say.


----------



## chantellabella

Your selection of favorite movies is impressive. It seems like you really like movies with substance and a happy ending plot. Also that you have a sense of humor. I'm like that also and for the majority of those movies, I literally felt hopeful and happy about the world. Well, except for Monsters, Inc. Just kidding.  I think the kid in that movie is precious.


----------



## noyadefleur

The collages you make have a really cool and interesting concept. :yes


----------



## asw12345

is very attractive


----------



## Neo1234

Looks so happy in his avatar


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Enjoys photography and Metallica like me


----------



## noyadefleur

Very pretty.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You are beautiful!


----------



## mdiada

very pretty


----------



## It Happens

Caring for the elderly is something I can and do respect.


----------



## ufc

Has a pretty cool avatar!


----------



## niacin

You are brave for battling your anxiety head on


----------



## Neo1234

You are quite brave as well .You also like guitar players(like I do) and travelling.Btw,when it comes to cricket,I just LOVE the way Australians play it


----------



## Insane1

You're almost as cool as I am.


----------



## Neo1234

You made me smile


----------



## fallen18

India that's a very interesting place to live I can imagine


----------



## harrison

Has a very nice "about me" page.


----------



## fallen18

Hahah digging your avatar. Good movie x)


----------



## BobtheBest

It's nice to see you back.


----------



## fallen18

Your status is beast (did I just say that?) and I love your new username it suites you!


----------



## SteveD210

Your're very talented.


----------



## BobtheBest

Thank you! It's always a pleasure speaking to you!


----------



## fallen18

Thanks Steve *cough* I bet your accent is hot >///< *cough* and bob I like talking to you as well you're very down to earth it's nice!


----------



## mdiada

nice sig


----------



## fallen18

you have that sweet look to you  that says hi I'm a nice person.


----------



## Jr189

Nice avatar


----------



## vanishingpt

You have an interesting about me page


----------



## asw12345

your soccer cleats are badass


----------



## harrison

Has a great smile and looks older than 18


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

YEAH BABY, YEAH!!! Austin Powers = awesome movie. Shag me please!


----------



## mdiada

you just made me laugh really hard :b
good job!


----------



## harrison

Yeah, Baby, Yeah!


----------



## mdiada

ooohhh so schmexy :b


----------



## Neo1234

Great girl to talk to  :hug


----------



## srschirm

Knows Hindi (I think?)


----------



## Luctor

Seems quite open and helpful.


----------



## Insane1

Listens to Eydea,period!


----------



## ufc

Good choice in lyrics for a sig.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

UFC = BJ PENN. Go Hawaii AURITE BRADDAH!! CHEE HOOO!!!!!

You also look like a tough sun uv a gun in your avatar! Don't hurt me!


----------



## asw12345

lives in hawaii. your so lucky


----------



## Neo1234

After going through your posts,very happy and cool guy you are!!!


----------



## thelonelyloner

You seem like a nice guy and I like your taste in movies.


----------



## Neo1234

I have a huge respect for you after stalking you =P ,I specially liked one of your posts where you say this "I want to see a picture of you. I bet you aren't ugly. And remember confidence is the most attractive trait a man can have. You become confident and you can get any girl you want in this world." This shows how positive you are towards life ! You are sorta me =P And hell ,everyone should be like this


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Need I say anything! It has all been said! Coolest dude I have met on SAS!!!!


----------



## ArcherZG

You live in Hawaii, that's awesome!


----------



## harrison

Super smart maths guy - unlike me.


----------



## chantellabella

Great guy and friend. Very level-headed.


----------



## asw12345

your collages are great


----------



## BobtheBest

You stay in an awesome state nearby to me.


----------



## Neo1234

You've contributed a lot to SAS


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Genius baby. Gonna change the world as an electrical engineer!!!


----------



## Neo1234

The super duper coolest guy I've ever met in my life.Making someone cry/hurt is very easy in this generation but making everyone happy is pretty hard and the noblest thing to do in this earth.You just do this! Respect bro


----------



## MrQuiet76

Is the king of counter strike!!


----------



## Neo1234

Lol thanks. You have a great memory,I must say and you are exactly the same age as me


----------



## mdiada

Such a sweet soul


----------



## Neo1234

mdiada said:


> Such a sweet soul


Boo!  ..Thanks sweetheart  You got a great sense of humor ! And everyone knows how pretty you are! Glad to talk to you :hug


----------



## fallen18

Is very sweet & sincere with his compliments.  Great guy


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a party animal that I'm glad to see back on here lol


----------



## fallen18

Bob bring out the inner party animal in all x) congrads man it's a gift


----------



## alee

Kristi is a very sweet gurl who likes to help others around, never feel like she is a junior


----------



## Neo1234

You're a very cool guy alee! Btw I hope you had a good month of Ramdan  Sawayaan nai khilai hamen? =P =)Aur mai Shahid Afreedi ka bohot bada fan hoon ,aap batao? =P ,Agla match kab hoga waise? =P


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

santosh680 said:


> You're a very cool guy alee! Btw I hope you had a good month of Ramdan  Sawayaan nai khilai hamen? =P =)Aur mai Shahid Afreedi ka bohot bada fan hoon ,aap batao? =P ,Agla match kab hoga waise? =P


Man, noone posted here since midnight Hawaii time?!? Dang, well I see you are dual linguistic, which is impressive! We Americans tend to be not linguistic because English was considered a world language. Many of us ar eignorant of that fact. I remember meeting some European kids at basketball camps and they spoke like 5 languages fluently. English, German, Swedish, Spanish, and more! Can you speak any other languages Santosh? Man, you impress me by the day! Elec Engineer, multi linguistic, what si next, you a god?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like a really nice & sincere person


----------



## asw12345

you seem very mature for a 14 year old


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha thx! You look way mature for 18! Most 18 year olds I know are small and immature, are you don't seem at all that way


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I remember you. You seem like a nice person . I agree, very mature for your age.


----------



## asw12345

you have a great taste in soft drinks. vanilla coke is the best


----------



## northstar1991

Has good taste in music. I like classic rock 2!


----------



## BobtheBest

My best friend, who just used her 2000th post to compliment someone. Congratulations:yay:yay


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha bob is very energetic ^ and a kind person I respect his determination for certain things in life


----------



## It Happens

Cool hobbies and seems to be an overall good person.


----------



## geepeeone

It Happens said:


> Cool hobbies and seems to be an overall good person.


It's kind of weird how your name struck me. I caught myself smiling at first and then realized that it also made me picture Forest Gump and the line: "Sh*t Happens."

You sir have a deceptively wickedly witty name.


----------



## Owl-99

You live in a cool area, and have a unique artistic avatar.


----------



## It Happens

You live in a really cool place, I like your avatar, it's peaceful, and it's cool that you like history.



> It's kind of weird how perceptive your name struck me. I caught myself smiling at first, and then realized that it also made me picture Forest Gump and the line: "Sh*t Happens."
> 
> You sir have a deceptively wickedly witty name.


Thanks, that was the inspiration for my name, but without swearing.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

^ Your avatar is calming to me.


----------



## Neo1234

Even your avatar is mysterious to me !


----------



## Bec de Corbin

I compliment on you being a possible human being.


----------



## Neo1234

I love your enthusiastic character.I just went through your posts and I see you as bold and never back down person which is awesome and motivational..


----------



## Bec de Corbin

santosh680 said:


> I love your enthusiastic character.I just went through your posts and I see you as bold and never back down person which is awesome and motivational..


I... am actually very moved to a tear, which is rare.

You are somebody who is truly... the best kind of human being.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

First of all, glad you noticed how genuine and awesoem santosh is. He is truly a good eprson. And for you, I love how you hate huge sunglasses! I assume you mean the big old bug eyed ones that chicks wear? I hate them too because I feel that the girls have something to hide, or they just are unintentionally covering up their beautiful faces. Either way, I have no diea what they look like underneath a pair of glasses that covers half their face!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> First of all, glad you noticed how genuine and awesoem santosh is. He is truly a good eprson. And for you, I love how you hate huge sunglasses! I assume you mean the big old bug eyed ones that chicks wear? I hate them too because I feel that the girls have something to hide, or they just are unintentionally covering up their beautiful faces. Either way, I have no diea what they look like underneath a pair of glasses that covers half their face!


I love big sunglasses because they cover up more of my face. Makes me feel less paranoid.

Your status cracks me up and I'd love to go to Hawaii. It's beautiful


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I love big sunglasses because they cover up more of my face. Makes me feel less paranoid.
> 
> Your status cracks me up and I'd love to go to Hawaii. It's beautiful


Lookin good in your Avatar! Really pretty. You seriously don't need large sunglasses to cover your face!!! No need to be paranoid when you are beautiful such as yourself. You ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## gusstaf

^Has posted some very thought-provoking responses to certain threads, and, based on album, is an attractive guy


----------



## alee

Very exciting young girl, likes skiing.....wish i cud do that too. Missin u atm


----------



## fallen18

Has a good sense of humor


----------



## John316C

You have a very intriguing signature poem!


----------



## flagg lives

you give good advice and you're from canada, thats where i grew up.


----------



## alee

First of all :wels. Haha yr name just reminded me of that scene from Madagascar where the giraffe says "Saaand dieego" XD


----------



## Neo1234

Really,you do make people smile Alee


----------



## mdiada

you make my day :b


----------



## Rossy

Lovely looking lady.


----------



## fallen18

A very welcoming member on this site


----------



## chantellabella

Glad to see you around again.

A very sweet person and a really good friend to people I know around here.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

A very thoughtful, deep, and creative person! Your blog was amazing! Definetly I cans ee you put your heart and soul into it!


----------



## northstar1991

Compliments a lot of people on this thread!


----------



## Neo1234

A great fun loving guy,always makes me happy and smile.You make me feel like we've been BFF  .You make this thread full of positivity,through your posts .I always love to see you complementing people on here from your bottom of heart  :hug


----------



## MrQuiet76

about to become the best electrical engineer this world has ever seen


----------



## Rossy

Makes intresting posts.


----------



## B l o s s o m

A straightforward, honest guy


----------



## Rossy

A straightforward nice,pretty girl.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like the fact that you're not afraid to share your opinions.


----------



## John316C

i like your avatar


----------



## fallen18

hehe your avatar reminds me of yahoo answers. But I find the fact that you're from Canada interesting all the pictures of there look so nice  seems like a nice place to take a break from things I can imagine.


----------



## mdiada

you seem like a sweet person


----------



## fallen18

Your sig made me smile x)


----------



## DesertStar91

You're so incredibly awesome and you have a cool name and avatar! You totally rock!


----------



## fallen18

haha aw well thanks that's very nice of you. But you're pretty and you like manga and harry potter so you're pretty cool in my book


----------



## asw12345

you like to camp and fish and for a girl that is awesome


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're from one of my favorite states 
You seem like a genuine guy


----------



## fallen18

You're really gorgeous and I love all your posts because I can agree with allot of them  plus you're a very sweet person. There's basically nothing someone could dislike about you lol


----------



## OpenSky

You come across like a very caring and thoughtful person


----------



## MrQuiet76

I think I may have said this once before, but that's a sweet avatar and username combo


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your sig.


----------



## asw12345

i like a girl that wears glasses and your avatar is cool


----------



## B l o s s o m

seems like a down to earth guy


----------



## Luctor

From what I can gather, seems friendly and approchable. Also, has read A Child Called It, which is pretty intense stuff.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Luctor said:


> From what I can gather, seems friendly and approchable. Also, has read A Child Called It, which is pretty intense stuff.


I really like your avatar and signature!


----------



## northstar1991

She's such a sweet girl and good friend!


----------



## Rossy

Very nice girl, I am quite fond of her


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You seem to be a sweet guy


----------



## B l o s s o m

she's very pretty and seems friendly


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Has a pretty username that always stands out to me. I read A Child Called It in high school, it's heartbreaking


----------



## frostee

Shes nice looking and I love her username its soo true.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Lives in Ireland, which I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## MrQuiet76

A fellow PA resident!! Boring state but what can ya do? haha


----------



## strawberryfields

Well, you seem to hav good taste in music and books, even if you don't like country


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Has awesome hobbies. I've always wanted to learn guitar.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

MrQuiet76 said:


> A fellow PA resident!! Boring state but what can ya do? haha


Lol this place _is_ boring. And the town I live in is crap. =(


----------



## solagratia

has a great first name, username and avatar and seems very sweet


----------



## fallen18

Welp you're kind of new here so welcome to SAS!! :boogie:clap Also I find it cool that you like poetry


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ you have a great taste in music


----------



## fallen18

Thanks you seem really sweet and I love your username  it's cute


----------



## FlowerChild13

Thank you!! You seem really sweet as well.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're adorable


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh my god you're so beautiful!


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Your posts always make me laugh


----------



## Kakumbus

Ying and yang is awesome, wanted to have a tattoo or something alike once


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Your avatar is cool looking!


----------



## flagg lives

you seem like you're open and friendly.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You're good lookin'!


----------



## Owl-99

You are very cute.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your interest in nature.


----------



## Owl-99

Your my kind of girl.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar is so pretty *_*


----------



## Owl-99

Why thankyou buttercup.


----------



## shindoable

you're a good waterfall.


----------



## fallen18

:yay welcome to SAS!! I find it cool that you like j-pop it's pretty catchy


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I really like you sig. It makes me think.


----------



## alee

I like yr name, its really a good one. Credit to whoever named u  i also like "about me"


----------



## B l o s s o m

a totally honest guy


----------



## Neo1234

Cheerful ! I learnt a lot from you! Thanks Kim for being there for me when I really needed just a hug :hug


----------



## Xenidia

Santosh has a nice hair and a nice quote written in his signature!


----------



## alee

Seems to be an active member on this forum........looks like i also need to kick into another gear lol


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool

wants to kick into another gear and shout lol to people!!!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your hobbies lol.


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool

The Quiet Girl said:


> I like your hobbies lol.


I like that you like that dude's hobbies:clap


----------



## FlowerChild13

I like your username


----------



## asw12345

you have a nice avatar


----------



## MrQuiet76

A genuinely nice guy


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like the quotes in your sig.


----------



## chantellabella

According to your profile, you value decency and respect. That's awesome and to me it shows who you truly are.


----------



## leonardess

has started one of the most entertaining threads here, but always posted great stuff anyway, and leaves helpful, thoughtful comments on my blog!

woops - beat me to it! all righty then, I see Pemberly there - must have read one of my favorite books, so you must be very intelligent!


----------



## KYJE

Interesting, intelligent, amusing woman.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I really like your username.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I like your username! Describes me  haha


----------



## huh

Another member of the cool kids club for joining the SAS forum fun recently. Seems to be contributing a lot on the forum too. Keep it up!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a nice guy and good to talk 2.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like the things you post.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I see Pikachu in your avatar <3
I was just in PA about a month ago


----------



## Jinxx

^ I LOVE your hair.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Like your avatar!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You've probably been told this before, but you're beautiful.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Your username makes me smile lol.


----------



## FlowerChild13

The Quiet Girl said:


> You've probably been told this before, but you're beautiful.


OMG thank you! No one really tells me that haha, you made me smile 

You're so nice!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're welcome, and I also like your username. =)


----------



## flagg lives

i dig that picture under your name, with all the video game characters! you're friendly, too.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

flagg lives said:


> i dig that picture under your name, with all the video game characters! you're friendly, too.


Thank you, they're all the characters and assist trophies from Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I like your avatar.


----------



## Canucklehead

Quiet girls are always the most interesting, I bet you have a great personality.


----------



## reaffected

You're an attractive fellow and I like your fashion style.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your About Me and the frog on your profile.


----------



## Canucklehead

Wearing glasses makes you infinitely more attractive 

(This is fun, it's like fishing for compliments)


----------



## FlowerChild13

I like your username  Canucks are the only hockey team I know of. Haha


----------



## alee

I like yr avatar, nice work


----------



## John316C

you look sharp


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Very interesting signature.


----------



## Owl-99

Is addicted to this thread in a good way.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

bigblue38 said:


> Is addicted to this thread in a good way.


Lol the thread is continuous so I'm always in it nights like this when I'm up all night. Anyway, you seem like a nice person.


----------



## GuyMontag

She has an interesting jam-packed avatar. She's also a frequent compliment giver.


----------



## MrQuiet76

I like your selection of favorite movies


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music.


----------



## alee

Awww luvin yr avatar, so soothing.


----------



## Gurosan

Kkeep it together and strike back fiercely!


----------



## northstar1991

Is new to the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## asw12345

likes classic rock music which is the best and also seems like a very nice person


----------



## Gordom

You have good taste in music.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Haven't seen you post in a while, but that might be because I was not on SAS over the long weekend! Read your post on the Profile Pic/Avatar thread about you not gettign noticed as much because you took down your avatar of yourself. Fyi, I notice ya still from your posts and your name, not the picture. it is the kind and sincere comments that you, and other users post, that garners my attention. people here only to stalk profiles and look at people's pictures shouldn't be here int he first place. Lovin the tye dye looking yin and yang symbol! Hope you weekend was awesome!


----------



## FlowerChild13

Aww thank you! You seem like such a nice guy, I enjoy reading your posts. Thanks for being awesome!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Seems like a very sweet person.


----------



## reaffected

Another girl who games and writes... awesome. ^_^


----------



## chantellabella

reaffected said:


> Another girl who games and writes... awesome. ^_^


I absolutely love that your status says on a ray of sunshine. That's an awesome thing to say!


----------



## Kakumbus

You are the shangrila of my sunshine, you art remind me of those times when I was a kid were I would feel so happy and not worry about anything, at times you make me want to take a pencil and just start drawing to insanity.

You body is like a pillow, soft and comfortable, I want you by my side every time I lay in bed because you are so huggable and comfy.

I want to get to know you better because you brings butterfly in my stomach, I wish you to have the greatest joy out of life!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Cool sounding username and avatar


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem like a really cool guy.


----------



## Owl-99

A sweet girl with a great username.


----------



## I wish i was normal

A great guy, i've noticed you giving out compliments on this thread sooo many times, which says a lot about you as a person. You love nature and have a beautiful avatar to demonstrate that!


----------



## B l o s s o m

you have cool photos of Tenerife!


----------



## Rossy

She hasa fantastic legs.


----------



## chantellabella

I've seen some of your posts. You're both witty and kind. You just seem like a great guy!


----------



## NoHeart

You have lots of posts. Good job.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I love your status. =)


----------



## ufc

Slick avatar


----------



## Seanthabear

You like the best sport in the world. So you must have good tastes.


----------



## Canucklehead

You speak well! :yes


----------



## Twelve Keyz

is way too gangster


----------



## Rossy

Pretty girl.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Seanthabear said:


> So you must have good testes.


wat :shock



Rossy said:


> Pretty girl.


thank you. You have a nice butt also.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I cross posted. Thanks for the compliment rossy. Youre a sweet guy


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Twelve Keyz, I like your sense of humor


----------



## asw12345

you're beautiful


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Thanks you  you seem to be a laid back guy that's easy to get along with. And you're from the state I hope to live in someday.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You like working out and the three movies you listed in your profile are three of my favorites too! Boo, however, that you are hoping USC beats Oregon. Not cool! lol.



Meant for asw, way to sneak one in Sowrong!!!


----------



## Twelve Keyz

TrcyMcgrdy, you seem like one chill mother****er (in a good way) 

Lacie, you are a nice person... I mean SoWrongItsRight :um


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

High proabalitity someone snuck one in again, but you also seem like a chill dude as well mister twelvekeyz. You are like the anti touch bad, the...best pad. You might type all awkward two finga style like me, but you got silky smooth game like my boy T-Mac!!!!


----------



## chantellabella

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> High proabalitity someone snuck one in again, but you also seem like a chill dude as well mister twelvekeyz. You are like the anti touch bad, the...best pad. You might type all awkward two finga style like me, but you got silky smooth game like my boy T-Mac!!!!


Someone that I am very glad I've met. You seem very centered in your understanding about life. You speak honestly, openly and with a ton of heart. I admire your ability to communicate your thoughts and feelings. You're just really great!


----------



## Canucklehead

You are a very beautiful and empathetic woman.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

A really cool and funny guy.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You have a pretty name. I've never heard it before


----------



## KYJE

You seem very nice and kind-hearted, and with a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## coeur_brise

You have an intriguing username, and you are a Leo. Leos are awesome!


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your avatar


----------



## chantellabella

Oh my goodness! Your pictures of yourself are precious on your profile. 

Such a sweet face. 

And I'm the age of a grandma, so I can say that and it not sound too creepy.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your new photos


----------



## MrQuiet76

I like that you used the word jib, for reasons I can't explain


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Awesome taste in music!


----------



## Neo1234

Cool avatar


----------



## chantellabella

santosh680 said:


> Cool avatar


You have such a kind heart and always seem to say the right thing around here. Very sweet.


----------



## Gurosan

May god protect you!


----------



## chantellabella

Gurosan said:


> May god protect you!


I love that. Thank you. 

And you're a very open-minded cool person yourself.


----------



## Neo1234

chantellabella said:


> You have such a kind heart and always seem to say the right thing around here. Very sweet.


You are so intelligent,kind and so sweet  .You too have a big heart ...


----------



## Strwbrry

One of the nicest persons here on SAS, who is pretty wise and has a big heart.


----------



## Rossy

Interesting girl.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You're a cool dude. I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Rossy

Your a really cool and pretty girl.


----------



## Neo1234

Interesting guy


----------



## AwkBoy

You seem like a good looking guy.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Your avatar makes you either a zombie, or you took a bullet to the head and didn't feel a thing!!! Status says nowhere esle to run, but try getting to California! You'll be all toned and ripped and int he ebst shape of your life!!


----------



## KYJE

Awesome guy! Has a good heart and a kind soul.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Interesting username.


----------



## Kakumbus

You seem modest


----------



## Gordom

I love your user name- it sounds like it could be the name of a trendy café.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I love the cute doggy in your avatar!


----------



## reaffected

We share some of same interests and that is awesome! ^_^ Gaming, music, writing...baking (though I abhor cooking...go figure). lol


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your avatar! The beach is my favorite place ever


----------



## Owl-99

reaffected - nice pics of you with your dog, very cute.


----------



## chantellabella

bigblue38 said:


> reaffected - nice pics of you with your dog, very cute.


A very sweet guy who has a lot of heart for his friends.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

This all seems a little superficial to me.


----------



## BobtheBest

Chantellabella is someone that helps even in the crappiest of times, you're a real friend


----------



## chantellabella

IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin said:


> This all seems a little superficial to me.


You're an honest individual; someone who speaks his mind.


----------



## chantellabella

BobtheBest said:


> Chantellabella is someone that helps even in the crappiest of times, you're a real friend


Thanks, Bob. 

And you're a very smart and brave man who will go far to do what's best for yourself.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Chantellabella has a groovy profile page.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cool guy and football fan.


----------



## JenN2791

def a cool person since you're into basketball


----------



## Luctor

An old school hip hop fan, nuff said


----------



## matty

From south africa, into mma / jujitsu, as well as reading, nice balanced mix


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ this guy is super friendly (thread killed)


----------



## chantellabella

Has the best sense of humor around this place.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

aww thanks :squeeze. you've always been such a sweet person .


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I agree with chantellabella! Your posts are always funny.


----------



## Rossy

I get the feeling she is a very nice girl.


----------



## Owl-99

A good guy, who tells it like it is.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

fun guy to play games with


----------



## FlowerChild13

You have an awesome taste in music!


----------



## Loveless

Your avatar is elegant and lovely. Not unlike yourself


----------



## Neo1234

I must say you're a very funny guy


----------



## JenN2791

friendly guy!


----------



## Neo1234

I don't know why but I just love your username


----------



## chantellabella

santosh680 said:


> I don't know why but I just love your username


Extremely insightful. Also you don't force your ideas on others, but rather speak honestly, considerately and compassionately.

I really like your posts.


----------



## Neo1234

chantellabella said:


> Extremely insightful. Also you don't force your ideas on others, but rather speak honestly, considerately and compassionately.
> 
> I really like your posts.


Aw,thank you bella  ! You, yourself are very knowledgeable .I always love how you put smile on my face .You're simply beautiful because those who make others smile and happy are indeed beautiful.I love how considerate you are  .You're an important asset to this site as well as in real life.We all love your valuable posts too.


----------



## Luctor

A cool, likable, down to earth dude.


----------



## Neo1234

First off,I loved all your posts.They simply show how insightful you are.Your helping others nature is totally a big point that you should always keep up. Second off,I truely love your signature.


----------



## northstar1991

Is such a sweet guy and gives a lot of compliments on this thread! I also like your sig.


----------



## flagg lives

your avatar is perfect for positive thinking. : )


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem like a really nice guy.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Ah, you are that beautiful girl who is unaware of her own beauty.


----------



## Owl-99

Has a unique username


----------



## flagg lives

celtic rock is awesome. dropkick murphy's are one of my favourite groups. great taste in music and a relaxing avatar!! : )


----------



## bioalp43

based off of his comment, this dude seems full of life and is a pretty friendly person. Also from Cali, which is a big plus in my book


----------



## vanishingpt

Has one of my favourite quotes in his signature! Great words to live by.


----------



## Rossy

Seems like an interesting girl.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Saw you post your picture in the picture thread, you're cute!


----------



## Nicks485

Also seen your picture in that thread you look amazing.


----------



## Kakumbus

You like eminem /respect.


----------



## fallen18

I love your sig I think it's cool that you're from Canada and you like Eminem as well. Seem like a pretty chill guy overall


----------



## Rossy

Really nice girl with really nice looks


----------



## fallen18

Aw well thanks rossy look pretty spiffy yourself  also one of the first few members that welcomed me to this site so thanks rossy!


----------



## Rossy

Her youtube vids made me smile ;-)


----------



## I wish i was normal

OMG Fallen's back! :boogie Down to earth, friendly, kind, simply amazing person 

Edit: That was to Fallen but i'm sure Rossy is just as awesome too!


----------



## Lasair

I wish i was normal said:


> OMG Fallen's back! :boogie Down to earth, friendly, kind, simply amazing person
> 
> Edit: That was to Fallen but i'm sure Rossy is just as awesome too!


Coolest music taste


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I love the beret there. =D


----------



## asw12345

the best player in the guys vs girls game. seems nice too


----------



## chantellabella

Likes football and down to earth people. That's awesome!


----------



## fallen18

I wish i was normal said:


> OMG Fallen's back! :boogie Down to earth, friendly, kind, simply amazing person
> 
> Edit: That was to Fallen but i'm sure Rossy is just as awesome too!


WOO! of course I'm back I missed all you guys here lol but thanks Hun for the compliments! :squeeze

And Chantellbella you're into pretty cool artsy things like photography & scrapbooking which I respect


----------



## noyadefleur

A very pretty girl! I like the background on your profile too.


----------



## asw12345

beautiful, and seems like a very kind person


----------



## chantellabella

Cross posted........for uncategorizedme

you like smart people with a sense of humor, which may show that you are also smart and funny. it seems you also really appreciate beauty because you like photography and ballet which to me are ways to create beauty.

for asw12345,

you're very handsome with a great smile! 

I can say that because i'm old enough to be your grandmother.


----------



## fallen18

I have no idea what your avatar is but I love it. It's so pretty and colorful!


----------



## northstar1991

Is one of the sweetest people on here!


----------



## fallen18

Taking some really interesting classes


----------



## BobtheBest

Is a spiffy gal that wear spiffy dresses :boogie


----------



## fallen18

The username says it all lol bob is the best


----------



## Billius

Another person who likes all music


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem like a really cool guy!


----------



## J C

Agnostic people tend to be fairly nice in my experience, I like your avatar as well.


----------



## bioalp43

Seems to be a musically inclined individual, which is most def a plus in my book as well as anyone else's book who knows something about anything. Keep on jammin'!


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your signature quote!


----------



## diamondheart89

FlowerChild13 said:


> Love your signature quote!


I like your hippie


----------



## FlowerChild13

Haha thanks, The kitty in your avatar is so cute


----------



## Owl-99

cute avatar.


----------



## harrison

Has nice teeth. ( I saw 'your' photo - I used to watch that show btw.)


----------



## Owl-99

don36 said:


> Has nice teeth. ( I saw 'your' photo - I used to watch that show btw.)


Dick Emery was a comic legend very funny man, he died nearly 30 years ago.

You seem like a happy go lucky bloke.


----------



## harrison

That's right - I couldn't remember the name! I loved that guy! ( Also Benny Hill - very politically incorrect/fantastic.)


----------



## FlowerChild13

It's awesome that you live in Australia, I really wanna visit there.


----------



## alee

Awww like yr avatar its so cute


----------



## harrison

I really like your avatar! It's clever.


----------



## Owl-99

Has good taste in comedians


----------



## alee

Yr avatar=Nostalgiaaaaa


----------



## Luctor

I've never met someone from Pakistan before! Hello!


----------



## mdiada

Being south African is quite interesting  I like your avatar too


----------



## BobtheBest

Your posts make so much sense to me.


----------



## Hex00

I really like you your username "BobtheBest" 

And your status, I'd high-five you as well.


----------



## Gordom

You have an wise signature quote which reflects your wise judgement in using it.


----------



## chantellabella

I love how you say you google street maps and that's how you travel. Me too!! That's cool!


----------



## Gordom

Your collages are very artistic and look like you put some serious thought into them. By the way, your post is the 10,000th one on this thread!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Your kitty's are beautiful


----------



## MrQuiet76

You seem like a real sweetheart


----------



## flagg lives

REM + LOTR... great combo dude!! nice fella


----------



## Owl-99

Always a friendly girl.


----------



## northstar1991

Always a friendly guy!


----------



## FlowerChild13

I like your avatar!


----------



## Billius

I like how you keep things fresh and interesting with your avatar


----------



## Luctor

You have pet chickens. If you're not keeping them to eat, that makes you pretty eccentric. Which is cool.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Luctor has a quote from one my favorite songs by Eyedea!


----------



## Owl-99

Very sweet at giving compliments, a kind and decent person.


----------



## chantellabella

An absolutely great guy! Very kind and compassionate. Friendly. Has a warm heart. And is very smart. Oh..........and definitely has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Billius

Makes some amazing art


----------



## mdiada

Awesome sig!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You seem like a very sweet woman! If Santosh thinks you are great, then i can only agree 100%! You are also from kentucky!! The Wildcats won the NCAA Men's bball tounry if you care about ti at all!


----------



## sica

Your from Hawaii, that is awesome  you also make great comments.


----------



## Olesya

I like your nickname Sica


----------



## Neo1234

Lol,nice cats


----------



## mdiada

sooo schmexy


----------



## Owl-99

Does a mean fish face impersonation.


----------



## Jinxx

Has an avatar that reminds me of my happy place. 
Water. ♥


----------



## FlowerChild13

Love your avatar and username!


----------



## alee

I ALSO Love your avatar and username!


----------



## MrQuiet76

One of the coolest guys who's ever lived


----------



## srschirm

Quotes some of the best songs (and inspirational) known to man.


----------



## asw12345

nice guy and he thinks the south is awesome, which it is


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Is pretty damn hot. It's a mystery why he hasn't gotten a girl yet.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Pretty humorous. I like your posts and for some reason, Is ee you looking like your avatar when walking around. Only 15, gots lots of time to make things better. Don't start stressing til you are out of college and life hasn't improved. ENJOY YOUR YOUTH!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia

Aloha!

This guy is from the best group of islands on the planet

Hang loose


----------



## srschirm

Has one of the best avatars on here.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

has an awesome attitude from what I've seen here.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very humorous!


----------



## northstar1991

Is very friendly, humourous, and all around great guy!


----------



## It Happens

You seem like a very interesting person.


----------



## Billius

awesome avatar


----------



## mdiada

Still has one of the best sigs on here


----------



## MrQuiet76

Nice status


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

We have the same fear!!! We can be warriors about it rather than worriers...but that is kinda difficult!!!


----------



## Joe

Your a warrior not a worrier


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You are good at Hon. 6/2/3 first game. I am super impressed. Def an internet warrior, if not a true warrior. I am sorry I wont be able to play with you tomorrow when it is noon my time and ten pm yours because a cowoerker, whose father died two days ago, asked me to go help clean up her house na dhelp move stuff out and about. I will busy from 12 pm to 5pm my time which is 10 pm to 3 am yours. So sorry man, I truly want to play some with ya!!!!!!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I love your name and status!


----------



## typemismatch

you seem really nice, is all i want to say.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar makes me smile


----------



## Jinxx

I LOVE your avatar. So cute & purpley. Not a word I know but ah well. XD


----------



## mdiada

Cute avatar


----------



## harrison

Very funny sig.


----------



## Owl-99

A good bloke with a GSOH.


----------



## harrison

Is from one of the greatest countries on Earth and lives in one of the prettiest places in the world.


----------



## harrison

Hey thanks! I like that cup-cake avatar.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I'm sure you have an awesome Aussie accent!


----------



## harrison

You're so cute it's ridiculous - you should come and visit, you'd like my son!


----------



## northstar1991

Loves to read and is from Australia. I think that'd be a cool place 2 go!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Likes Eleanor Roosevelt. So do I.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Nice username and avatar.


----------



## Neo1234

Once again, I get to complement you  and I'll say this again i.e you have such a nice colorful avatar just like how beautiful life is !


----------



## mdiada

You've got the ability to make my crappy days so much better lol 
Mwah


----------



## Neo1234

Lol, thanks for letting me bask in your love for me


----------



## FlowerChild13

You seem like a really nice guy!


----------



## Kakumbus

You are ridiculously good looking, but you are probably sick of hearing that ^^


----------



## Billius

looks like he could be in a band


----------



## Jinxx

Has nice shades.


----------



## alee

lol at yr status. Yr also an internet addict


----------



## FlowerChild13

I like your glasses, they look nice on you!


----------



## MrQuiet76

A very kindhearted person!!


----------



## I wish i was normal

Likes R.E.M, an awesome band! One of my favourites.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your taste in music.


----------



## Rossy

Intresting and nice girl.


----------



## mdiada

seems like a cool guy


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Your so sweet! And you have an awesome avatar!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You seem like an overall awesome person. Your About Me, your profile, your name, and your username!


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar is awesome


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Cute avatar as well lol.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like how you are quiet. Thanks for not being a loud gossiping manipulative woman like I have encountered so many times! It is also neat that you game. PC? Xbox? Ps3?


----------



## harrison

*Hi from Australia!*

I really enjoy your posts - you're obviously a very friendly and kind-hearted guy, something I have a lot of respect for.


----------



## chantellabella

You're a really smart guy who's honest and open. I enjoy talking with you. You're very kind and sincere.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a sweet caring lady who just happens to be my friend.


----------



## chantellabella

bigblue38 said:


> Is a sweet caring lady who just happens to be my friend.


Thank you. 

And you're an awesome friend who makes me smile.


----------



## harrison

Chantellabella you're a sweetheart!!


----------



## flagg lives

hey man, atheists unite! wooooo, much respect. : )


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like your taste in music. Good stuff, not the crap on the radio today!!!! Also, I have a hunch you smoke da ganja, but that is just be being judgmental and assuming!!!!!!


----------



## staringatthesky

Seems like an all around awesome, open-minded Asian


----------



## asw12345

you seem like a cool girl since you play video games


----------



## FlowerChild13

You're cute


----------



## Owl-99

Your cuter.


----------



## gusstaf

bigblue38 said:


> Your cuter.


You're cutest (or at least your avatar is  )


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your avatar is so cool! Didn't you say you took that pic? Thought I saw it on the picture thread


----------



## ufc

You play guitar (I'm assuming b/c you're in that group) and a nature lover. That's an A+ in my book.


----------



## chantellabella

ufc said:


> You play guitar (I'm assuming b/c you're in that group) and a nature lover. That's an A+ in my book.


I've seen some of your posts and you seem like a really honest and straightforward guy. You also seem very friendly and sincere.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I like how you are quiet. Thanks for not being a loud gossiping manipulative woman like I have encountered so many times! It is also neat that you game. PC? Xbox? Ps3?


Lol thank you, I can't those types of people. I'm more Nintendo, preferably the classics.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

chantellabella said:


> I've seen some of your posts and you seem like a really honest and straightforward guy. You also seem very friendly and sincere.


I like your username.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ Awesome person


----------



## DesertStar91

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Billius

love your signature


----------



## ACCV93

I LOVE your signature


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Well, you don't have much on your profile, but the little things you do we can relate! I listen to any kind of music and I havent read a real book since harry potter!!!!!


----------



## roseblood

TrcyMcgrdy1, i solute you for living your life and always learning =)


----------



## Owl-99

Has a very eclectic taste in music for someone so young. which is mighty awesome.


----------



## chantellabella

bigblue38 said:


> Has a very eclectic taste in music for someone so young. which is mighty awesome.


 A very considerate guy and a great listener.


----------



## alee

a very sweet person gives good compliments


----------



## Loveless

Very cool fellow who has a friendly thing to say for everyone


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You have funny things to say, but they aren't necessarily nice!!! lol. You live in omaha, I have one of the coolest people in my life who lives there. Actually, lots of awesome people in college there. Well, at leats in the state. You must be a prtty cool guy!!!


----------



## restinfish

you seem like a really positive/nice guy and i bet you're very friendly and polite


----------



## Starlightx

For some reason, you strike me as a very unique person! (Don't ask, it's just this feeling I get with some people lol).


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like how you enjoy eating, watching show son your comp, and vegging out at the house. I love that too, though I am trying to cut down ont he amount of tiem i spend doing them. Lazy days at home are the best ever!!!


----------



## ufc

Sports nut, awesome quotes in the sig, positive dude. Sound like a good dude


----------



## Starlightx

You like to exercise, which means you probably live a healthy lifestyle! Also, good taste in music


----------



## Brtrev2v

Starlightx said:


> You like to exercise, which means you probably live a healthy lifestyle! Also, good taste in music


You're very pretty. You look exotic.


----------



## Kakumbus

Still waiting to know if you are wearing combat boots to comment on that, gee, now it will look like im stalking you.


----------



## bioalp43

EDIT: This one is for Brtrev2v

Seem to be some sort of dark-angel whose sole purpose in life is to avenge the innocent and slaughter the guilty. Oh, and you're from Texas. That's kinda hot 

As for you Kakumbus,

Your signature tells me you're an easy going fellow who would prefer to enjoy himself outdoors rather than indoors if it wasn't for his damn SA.


----------



## Starlightx

I think you write well. And yay! You like Dexter!


----------



## et1991

You seem like a positive and kind person, and you like food, which is pretty darn cool!


----------



## Starlightx

You've seen the movie My Cousin Vinny?! I loved that movie! I never hear it mentioned. So that's cool.


----------



## et1991

I know! It's one of those movies that just didn't get much attention even though it deserved it. It's so funny from start to finish. 

You get ++respect just for having seen My Cousin Vinny lol.


----------



## Brtrev2v

Kakumbus said:


> Still waiting to know if you are wearing combat boots to comment on that, gee, now it will look like im stalking you.


lmao. its okay if you are


----------



## Brtrev2v

bioalp43 said:


> EDIT: This one is for Brtrev2v
> 
> Seem to be some sort of dark-angel whose sole purpose in life is to avenge the innocent and slaughter the guilty. Oh, and you're from Texas. That's kinda hot
> 
> As for you Kakumbus,
> 
> Your signature tells me you're an easy going fellow who would prefer to enjoy himself outdoors rather than indoors if it wasn't for his damn SA.


Dark-Angel?

I like that.


----------



## northstar1991

Is pretty and seems very cool!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Has a great dream to change the world!!!


----------



## Owl-99

Mr nice guy


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Has an awesome avatar


----------



## bioalp43

I'm going to take a wild guess and say your from San Francisco--it's always cloudy there lol.

But you seem like a nice, young girl, who is surely destined to blossom into a women eventually -- it all depends on how you go about dealing with your SA.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Read your profile man. I wish you had some parents that let you be free and do the growing most children get to do. Why ground you every year for an entire summer?!? Anyways, even thoug hmost people will demean you and make you feel bad for trying drugs, i won't. I was in your position, but with weed and alcohol, except my aprents were cool with it, and I grew up fine. I wish you the best dude. Don't get too crazy because It sounds liek you are a wise and experienced guy so please drive on the right side of the road. You are still young and things are gonna get better!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Queen of the guitar


----------



## chantellabella

"Whatever's written in your heart, that's all that matters
You'll find a way to say it all someday....."


What amazing words! You are a very inspiring person. 

And you're great at picking football match winners!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I actually really enjoy your signature.


----------



## bioalp43

Seems like a decent person who looks for the good in other people. I feel like hanging out with her would be a delight and a nice time, especially if we are playing SSBB haha (challenge me!)


----------



## niacin

bioalp43 said:


> Seems like a decent person who looks for the good in other people. I feel like hanging out with her would be a delight and a nice time, especially if we are playing SSBB haha (challenge me!)


I read your profile. You seem really aware of your regrets and their effects. I hope that you take more chances and run with them. Don't let anybody hold you back.

As for a compliment: you are young, physically healthy (as far as I know), good writer, and attractive. A few small-minded people aren't really a threat to your dreams if you'd realize it and ignore them


----------



## alee

niacin said:


> I read your profile. You seem really aware of your regrets and their effects. I hope that you take more chances and run with them. Don't let anybody hold you back.
> 
> As for a compliment: you are young, physically healthy (as far as I know), good writer, and attractive. A few small-minded people aren't really a threat to your dreams if you'd realize it and ignore them


I like the fact that u are serious about what u wanna do with yr life, do choose the rite thing after thinking and thinking and thinking lol. Likes yr job (unique)


----------



## Kirceratops

alee said:


> I like the fact that u are serious about what u wanna do with yr life, do choose the rite thing after thinking and thinking and thinking lol. Likes yr job (unique)


I love how positive you are in helping someone else feel good about themselves. I hope this made you feel good, because anyone deserves happiness.


----------



## chantellabella

In learning some things about you, before I posted here, I found a post you made about an inspiring quote. You listed this one:


"Remember... everyone has the right to believe in anything they want. And everyone else has the right to find it f**king ridiculous." Ricky Gervais


I think this is genius and the fact that you posted it as inspiring tells me that maybe you also believe this. That's awesome! It tells me that you might be brave and that you assertively stand up to adversity. My kind of person.


----------



## snowyowl

I love that you love that quote, because I love it too. You seem like a pretty great person, and you're definitely very smart. Also, your signature is hilarious.


----------



## Owl-99

Great username and very apt considering you are Canadian.


----------



## Rich19

says he's been suffering with social anxity all his life, despite this he has the courage to fight on.


----------



## zrichardson1

inspiring signature and cool avi picture. Judging on those two aspects you seem like a cool guy


----------



## mrneonshuffle

hey zara i'm sure you get enough compliments about how pretty you are so i wanted to be original and say that a lot of your SAS posts are very kind and supportive


----------



## Mirium

mrneonshuffle said:


> hey zara i'm sure you get enough compliments about how pretty you are so i wanted to be original and say that a lot of your SAS posts are very kind and supportive


Your photo shows a nice, friendly and relaxed person. And I love your quote!


----------



## Neo1234

Nice Avatar  Plus I love your status message too :hug


----------



## Rich19

Made me fell great last time so i'm posting again:clap

Speaks 1< languages so is clearly intelligent


----------



## Brasilia

Is representing LONDON town WOOOOOOOOO hooo that's good enough for me :banana


----------



## pastels

is middle class


----------



## chantellabella

pastels said:


> is middle class


I absolutely love your user name and avatar.


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a nice woman.


----------



## northstar1991

One of the nicest guys on here


----------



## Billius

interesting signature


----------



## reynoso16

I like his name (William)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Gave a good somg in my positive music thread. Really appreciate that!!! Hope whatever problems you are having in life disappear soon!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

My coolest friend on here


----------



## I wish i was normal

Surely one of the most kind-hearted and genuinely nice people in the world.


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You have a good taste in music


----------



## I wish i was normal

^ You're very pretty :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Sierpinski

bigblue38 said:


> Seems pretty normal to me.


bigblue has a cute avatar.


----------



## chantellabella

I've read some of your posts and you seem like a very honest and straightforward person. I also like your witty comments. I appreciate good wit.


----------



## Neo1234

Wow! How kind ,nice and humble you are! I just read your above complements and I felt so good ,You just motivated me a bit more  Awesome....


----------



## ControlledByFears

Seems like a nice guy


----------



## chantellabella

ControlledByFears said:


> Seems like a nice guy


You're learning to play the guitar which I think is really cool. I never could get the hang of it.


----------



## chantellabella

santosh680 said:


> Wow! How kind ,nice and humble you are! I just read your above complements and I felt so good ,You just motivated me a bit more  Awesome....


I agree.


----------



## sporteous

Has great energy that spills into the lives of many.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Has a good taste in movies, especially the big lebowski. Love that **** my man


----------



## Neo1234

Love Maths like I do ...cool buddy overall


----------



## Strwbrry

Genuinely nice person, with an inspiring outlook on life.


----------



## Brasilia

Is as sweet as a strawberry, always puts a smile on my face  has an awesome photo collection check it out!!!


----------



## northstar1991

I luv ur sig!


----------



## BobtheBest

A smart person that is fun to talk to.


----------



## Ardi

You like high-fives  And you seem like a nice person


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is a body builder...I hope you never got bullied because you born huge!!!! Also, from Norway. met a few peeps from norway playing basketball as a youngster. very sophisticated and kind. They coukld all speak liek 5 languages and it blew my puny little mind!!!! And they were ballers!!! Hope you finally get out of that isolated shell man!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

A great friend. Get to know him if you haven't


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900

looks like a sweet nice girl with a positive artistic outlook on life!


----------



## Jinxx

^ Has seen your pictures & thinks you're beautiful.


----------



## chantellabella

I love this line from your profile "Get to know me if you're interested about knowing anything else." 

I love honesty in that statement. I also think your username and avatar are very cute.


----------



## pastels

pretty username


----------



## Rossy

Interesting back story.


----------



## chantellabella

Rossy said:


> Interesting back story.


You make some really great compliments. You sound like a very sincere person.


----------



## Owl-99

The heart of SAS.


----------



## chantellabella

bigblue38 said:


> The heart of SAS.


Wow! Thank you.

And a great guy who will help a friend, who will stay awhile to listen and who is sincere and kind. A true gentleman and friend.


----------



## pastels

from posts ive seen ur really nice!


----------



## estse

From Bawston with sexy avatar. Makes heart beep beep. An answer to "why'd you wanna go there fawr?"


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Gives nice compliments.


----------



## shindoable

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Gives nice compliments.


 i like your profile, almost like an agent. so many secrets i want revealed.. im so interested in knowing the real you now !


----------



## Rossy

Sweden is a cool place and it seems like a cold place too. Lol


----------



## Brasilia

Judging by your avatar you've seen Phonejacker!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

After going throug h your posts,you seem like a guy who wants to solve a problem by giving so much thought on it and that's what I like about it...you think out of the box !


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

We haven't spoken, but I've seen a couple of your posts on sas and you seem like a real genuine guy.


----------



## Rossy

Interesting About me


----------



## Openyoureyes

you seem like an overall straightup person that doesn't like to play games with people ? i guess if that's a compliment ;o


----------



## Rossy

A fine looking woman.


----------



## Openyoureyes

you're too kind


----------



## chantellabella

I've seen some of your posts and you gave others some really good advice.


----------



## harrison

Chantellabella is a rock star!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

By your posts you seem very supportive and nice


----------



## MrQuiet76

You seem like a really cool person and I love your taste in music!!


----------



## pastels

like your religion and that ur into sports


----------



## MrQuiet76

thank you, i really like your name (listed in your profile)... it's a lot more exciting than mine


----------



## bioalp43

Funny, when I'm explaining what type of music I like, i also describe it as everything but country and opera XD

But you like Jim Carrey evidently, which is a plus, and you seem like a jolly man. I hate to read that you've had SA since the day you were born, and I hope you find a way to either rebirth yourself, or learn to love yourself regardless of SA.


----------



## Loveless

Honest guy who tells it like it is and writes good blogs


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Cool and funny guy. Gets all of the SAS ladies and leaves no leftovers for the rest of us guys!!!!! Unfortunately, live sin omaha...though you must be a great corn picker. Yous een children of the corn? Old school horror flick. Watch out, they will get you so don't get lost int he corn fields my friend. Youa lso have a wonderful son named FireIsTheCleanser. Don't ruin that special relationship! Spend soem time with your boy!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Funny guy.


----------



## Loveless

Is really cool


----------



## lilyamongthorns

cool and interesting guy. :lol


----------



## Emu

Everyone above me is a burning ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## asw12345

i really like your hair


----------



## Disintegration

Great smile.


----------



## Loveless

Is from Norway! And Norway is cool


----------



## Gordom

I love your name (Preston). It conjures up thoughts of a successful heavy hitter.


----------



## Openyoureyes

judging from your about me you seem pretty sweet and warm hearted


----------



## Lmatic3030

Is a fellow nerd like myself and has been a great addition to the forum with her positivity.


----------



## chantellabella

Extremely funny guy!! Great sense of humor!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is an NBA fan, that alone makes you the bomb!!!! You also game and you have a Ps3. So do I, I go for Sony stuff, the Ps3 is just a badass piece fo hardware!!! I also like how despite you shyness and introversion, you are trying hard to overcome it! That is a great thing. Something that everyone shoudl strive to do whether it is shyness or whatever is holding them make! That inspires me man, best of luck!!!!!!!!

Edit: Gahh nice stealth posting there chantabella!!! I would have a lot of positive things to say, but I am sure you have heard them all!!!


----------



## reynoso16

seems like a pretty nice guy from the comments Ive seen him post on threads..


----------



## The Quiet Girl

bioalp43 said:


> Seems like a decent person who looks for the good in other people. I feel like hanging out with her would be a delight and a nice time, especially if we are playing SSBB haha (challenge me!)


Lol, I challenge you to a brawl. I'll pick either Snake or Pikachu.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

reynoso16 said:


> seems like a pretty nice guy from the comments Ive seen him post on threads..


You're very beautiful!


----------



## Neo1234

Gives genuine complements


----------



## Loveless

Very friendly guy who is good to everybody


----------



## Brasilia

If it wasn't for this guy, I would never have known where Omaha was

Thank you


----------



## Openyoureyes

I think you've got a great attitude


----------



## srschirm

Has lovely eyes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Plays the forum games which makes you cool in my book -.- if i had one anyways lol


----------



## BobtheBest

A cool rawrster and rocker :yay


----------



## srschirm

Likes to high-five


----------



## Disintegration

Loves to meet new people, pushing yourself forward and thinking positive. Great work!


----------



## Rossy

Good username and lives in a cool place.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems like a nice guy


----------



## srschirm

Is from Norway, really nice, and has a profile that makes me laugh!


----------



## MrQuiet76

a really nice guy with a great taste in music!!!


----------



## srschirm

One of the nicest dudes on SAS!


----------



## pastels

Nice avitar


----------



## Rossy

She makes me smile with her comments.


----------



## northstar1991

Is one of the coolest and nicest guys on here!


----------



## MrQuiet76

has some really great quotes in her sig!


----------



## srschirm

Likes Jim Carrey!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Enjoys listening to some R.E.M. (PS: that's the compliment I'm used to hearing hahaha!)


----------



## chantellabella

MrQuiet76 rocks! You're smart and kind and sincere. I like reading your posts.


----------



## Owl-99

Is very kind and sincere with her compliments.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

Don't really know you but saw your profile you seem like a nice guy that likes soft rock which is cool and Celtic music which is also cool. Now do you think they ever mixed the two genres together? That would be amazing!


----------



## Rossy

Nice girl who always keeps in contact......


----------



## Neo1234

Very kind and humble guy


----------



## Luka92

Very nice and friendly guy who appreciates honesty.


----------



## Brasilia

You like the book 'Animal farm' by George Orwell, I like the book 'Animal farm' by George Orwell!!!!

Serbia, 12 points!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Very funny guy. One of the few people here that consistently says stuff that makes me chuckle. I am a hard sell when it comes to laughing and finding things funny. You can get me there sometimes. Appreciate the laughs man!!!!!


----------



## pastels

is from norway which is cool because id like to visit there someday


----------



## alee

First things first, I like yr avatar
Last things last, I like yr avatar


----------



## chantellabella

And I like your new avatar also. 

Let's face it. You're a sincere guy who makes very kind comments to others in this thread.


----------



## BobtheBest

kind and sweet lady


----------



## Twelve Keyz

always so diplomatic. I don't know how he does it tbh


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Your posts amuse me. Very fun sense of humor. Also, you have good taste in soda. (Vanilla coke. Yum.)


----------



## asw12345

your very nice to talk to


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is a Xbox gamer  nice!


----------



## Rossy

Oozes natural beauty .


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Read some fo your posts about wanting to leave SAS cuz it isn't helping you out and making you feel worse. I think you are a good and valued member here and would definetly miss your presence. I know others would too. If there is anything any of us can do to make SAS a mor epositive place, let us know! If you truly believe you would be better without SAS, then that is the right thing to do! Hope that whatever you decide, happinessa dn success follows!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gave a nice thought out encouraging compliment.


----------



## Rossy

Still oozing beauty


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Made me smile


----------



## pastels

beautiful avatars!


----------



## MrQuiet76

a real sweetheart


----------



## Gordom

You have three catchy and meaningful signatures that remind me I need to add one.


----------



## Brasilia

You're obviously a dog lover, and so am I


----------



## Gordom

He (or she) is adorable! What kind of dog is he (she)?

Based on that great photo you're a really good photographer.



Brasilia said:


> You're obviously a dog lover, and so am I


----------



## Brasilia

Gordom said:


> He (or she) is adorable! What kind of dog is he (she)?
> 
> Based on that great photo you're a really good photographer.


LOL I didn't take that photo , Khloe Kardashian did - I got it off Google images!!! 
its name is Boo the dog, its a Pomeranian


----------



## Satou

Brasilia has good taste in dog photos!


----------



## Gordom

Brasilia said:


> LOL I didn't take that photo , Khloe Kardashian did - I got it off Google images!!!
> its name is Boo the dog, its a Pomeranian


Oh okay- thanks!

I'm editing this to make sense because Satou beat me to this post (which is a good thing, BTW):

Meant for Brasilia: You are solidly middle class and one of the backbones of this thread.'

For Satou: Your values (compassion, integrity, openmindedness) are three great qualities to strive for, so you really do have your priorities in order as far as what's important.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have cool looking cats from what I see in your profile! (figure i should mix it up since I've complimented your dog 84023 times)


----------



## Gordom

Your avatar picture looks friendly.


----------



## bioalp43

Read your profile. I think you have your head on straight and are doing everything in your power to help yourself to the best of your ability. . .good on you!


----------



## Lasair

You seem like an interesting person


----------



## Neo1234

Haha ,very cool ,cute and adorable avatar


----------



## Temujin

Made fantastic progress on overcoming social anxiety, and from what I have seen, has always been very positive, kind, helpful and most importantly keeping on painting a bright view of the world.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

You have good taste in music and movies rock on brothaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## srschirm

Is the strong and silent type.


----------



## anonymid

Is a Coastal Carolina football fan. Props to anyone who follows an FCS team! :yes


----------



## Lasair

keep smiling - you have an amazing smile


----------



## pastels

love tht ur from ireland


----------



## srschirm

anonymid said:


> Is a Coastal Carolina football fan. Props to anyone who follows an FCS team! :yes


Haha that's my alma mater!  Good memory bro.


----------



## srschirm

pastels said:


> love tht ur from ireland


Has luscious lips.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Compliments alot..


----------



## Brasilia

California 

Knows how to partyy

Califooorrniiaaaa

Knows how to paartayyyyy

In the cityyyyyy

of L.A

yeah she's cool cos she from Cali ya mean


----------



## bioalp43

Haha ^ Is a hip guy and obviously has good taste in music!


----------



## Bryan108

a cool dude who keeps it real


----------



## lilyamongthorns

He's from Santa Cruz, nice area!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I know on another thread I read you were an artist I believe so Thumbs up on being artistic


----------



## FlowerChild13

Hehe, I like your avatar.


----------



## Lasair

You have a very pretty avatar


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I too hate to hang washing out side and bring in afterwards here! here!


----------



## Owl-99

Has a good job, is in a relationship, are you sure you have SA ?


----------



## chantellabella

Is a really great friend. He's smart, funny and kind. 

Can you tell I really like this guy? :boogie


----------



## Luka92

A very nice and inspirational person.


----------



## northstar1991

He says on his profile he's the most uninteresting man in the world. I think he seems interesting!


----------



## pastels

love ur taste in music


----------



## Satou

Love your signature, it's very inspiring.


----------



## Openyoureyes

I think your a great person who doesn't deserve to be prone to panic attacks.


----------



## Bryan108

computer nerd ftw!


----------



## harleyquin

you're really attractive


----------



## Rossy

Stunning pair of eyes.


----------



## mdiada

you seem like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## pastels

pretty girl


----------



## brishti

Hey you posted the Gayatri mantra. 
Cool


----------



## brishti

brishti said:


> Hey you posted the Gayatri mantra.
> Cool


Uh wait, nevermind. lol

I like the lipstick colors.


----------



## lizzy19

nice avatar


----------



## Openyoureyes

I like how your posts are never negative, at least the ones I just stalked


----------



## Komiko

Tina is a cool name! ^_^


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're very pretty


----------



## mdiada

you're very pretty yourself


----------



## BobtheBest

Very nice and caring


----------



## Luka92

A cool, friendly guy.


----------



## Openyoureyes

serbia's a hot place and so are you! LOL had to say that um.. you've got a really awesome face. and i like professional bums.


----------



## Rossy

Lovely looking girl who seems to have a nice personality


----------



## Killer2121

^ Doesn't drink or do drugs. Good boy!

sXe


----------



## CourtneyB

Seems like SAS' sweetheart


----------



## Rossy

Another fine looking lady.


----------



## simian4455

You are a fine male.


----------



## simian4455

You piece of sh*t. That is a compliment.


----------



## Openyoureyes

stop being hard on yourself i wish your sa will get better.. having it all your life practically..that's tough. but your strong because you're still here fighting!


----------



## MrQuiet76

I love reading your posts, you seem like a really fun person!!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

through your posts you seem like a very nice fellow with awesome taste in movies


----------



## pastels

has nice pics


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very nice girl and I really like the avatar!


----------



## chantellabella

northstar1991 said:


> Is a very nice girl and I really like the avatar!


A very smart person, with an awesome wit and sense of humor.

In other words, she rocks!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Is a very hard worker and does what is necessary for her family and those she loves. Deserves more breaks from work because she spends them with her grandchildren and puts smiles on their faces!!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems pretty nice


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ You're really pretty! :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Impishly cute


----------



## simian4455

bigblue38 said:


> Impishly cute


You are big. You are blue. That's good.


----------



## DevilOnMyShoulder

^ is amazing for beating social anxiety in the near future.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your username ^.^


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

seems like a very cool person that I have a lot in common with we'd prob make good friends


----------



## lucyinthesky

xstrongandsilentx said:


> seems like a very cool person that I have a lot in common with we'd prob make good friends


Love the specs


----------



## Canucklehead

Love your username and hair!


----------



## typemismatch

I like your layed back (laid back) IDK??!?? approach to avatars


----------



## Brasilia

I admire your commitment to the anti-orange concentrate cause (even though I like orange juice) and your orange tan


----------



## Lasair

I like your comment about Slum Dog


----------



## Gordom

I see your dislikes as a positive since you respect others' space and don't try to be too overbearing. That's sometimes an all too rare (and refreshing) attribute in a world that seems to inappropriately reward pushiness.


----------



## bioalp43

Has quite the progressive attitude, and has managed to keep it at the age he's at now--what's your secret dude?!?

Also. . .hooray for kitties!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

you have good taste in tv shows hope you were ready for dexter


----------



## It Happens

Cool hobbies, I always wanted to learn to play guitar.

I should do that.

Also, judging by your post, you also have a good taste in tv shows.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Judging by your post, you seem kind and like your a good person


----------



## MrQuiet76

You have an awesome status!


----------



## Lasair

I really like your third quote


----------



## Ben Williams

Being from Ireland you've probably got a gorgeous accent


----------



## Lasair

Being from Australia I bet yours is better


----------



## Ben Williams

touche'. I think that you would be a nice person seemings you volunteer your time. i also like you listed scratching you arm when it itches as a hobby lol


----------



## bojadada

That's a schnazzy blazer you got on there, I need to get myself one of those.


----------



## Lasair

Avatar makes me what to feel happy


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your hobbies.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

you like all things rock and non stupid thats awesome!


----------



## Lasair

I love your avatar


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I love yours


----------



## Satou

And I like yours and think you have good taste in avatars.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Friendly  i notice you welcome new members.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I like your avatar and your sn is pretty cool. Is Rawr your real name cuz if so you are in a league of your own!......................I think this is the third time I've complimented you on here hahahaa goodtimes


----------



## northstar1991

Seems like a nice guy and has interesting hobbies


----------



## bioalp43

Is a sweetheart who, in the near future, has nice things coming her way.


----------



## Strwbrry

Has quite an open outlook on life and seems like a genuine nice guy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Is absolutely awesome for making the SAvengers!! And you're really nice and have a great sense of humor


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in movies.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Amazing avatar and username


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ saw your pic, you're adorable!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Aww, thank you! You super gorgeous yourself!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a popular girl on SAS.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I always like your bans ^.^


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have a really good taste in music!


----------



## Satou

You have a really cool looking profile theme.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice compliments


----------



## To22

Where do I begin? I like your username and avatar. Your post are always nice to see too.


----------



## MoonForge

You seem like a friendly person : o Sorry i'm a stranger so i hope i did alright.


----------



## LaChocolatine

You appreciate smileys also! :lol :lol

Plus you're a self-confessed rambler too!  (Sometimes you can't beat a good ramble!)
I have that problem myself...the word limit for visitor messages on this site is not my friend! :b


----------



## Ben Williams

You've got the same colour eyes as me  if that's your eye in the avatar that is lol


----------



## MrQuiet76

niiiiice location!


----------



## WhoDey85

Good guy and has cool hobbies.


----------



## northstar1991

Has a nice avatar and good taste in movies!


----------



## Killer2121

northstar1991 said:


> Has a nice avatar and good taste in movies!


You are turned off by smoking +1

You enjoy documentaries. Same as me, it's good to be informed!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You live in a cool place!!


----------



## MrQuiet76

i like your location because it reminds me of where i'm from lol


----------



## lavandula

I like your location too because that really is where I'm from lol  and great avatar.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Interesting username, never seen one like it before


----------



## pastels

good taste in movies!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice status ^.^


----------



## Owl-99

A kind and sweet girl.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Has the same taste in movies as me for the most part and shows a lot of character with what you like and don't like in people, which you know is kind of awesome.


----------



## BobtheBest

Very good at games :yay


----------



## strugglingforhope

Is consistently getting better at games, and going to pass me up soon!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Has a nice avatar!


----------



## MrQuiet76

A really cool girl!!


----------



## LaChocolatine

I really love the quotes in your signature!


----------



## asw12345

your about me makes you seem like a very nice and welcoming person.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

One of the best looking guys on here, and you seem like a very cool and friendly type of guy.


----------



## pastels

awesome hair in pics!


----------



## Zeppelin

I like your new profile picture.


----------



## It Happens

I like your taste in music, your name, avatar, and status.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

i think ur accent is cool


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your username :3


----------



## Rossy

She comes across as a very nice girl.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

An awesome person


----------



## Lasair

I love your music taste


----------



## roseblood

I like your signature and you seem like a warm and kind person for helping people with disabilities


----------



## Rossy

Looks to be a pretty girl.


----------



## pastels

sounds like cool guy!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Best baller on the east coast


----------



## ardrum

He has a tremendously awesome avatar, which says he's got a great sense of humor.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

A fellow short person who luckily accepted it  i need to too


----------



## falling down

A sweetheart of a girl from what I have read of her posts.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Just by reading your sig, you seem like a really intelligent person


----------



## SierraMAXX

I like how you are are "mysteriously looking out of your window" in your avatar (or looking for a Burger King like I do) whichever.


----------



## SierraMAXX

Wait...I commented on the first page by accident


----------



## SierraMAXX

I like your username because it is very true and people don't take it seriously.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your posts ^.^ you seem interesting.


----------



## Luctor

You're totes cute and you have good taste in music. Except for Jewel. But I'll let it slide.


----------



## Neo1234

You are really insightful and give such great advices to people on here .Keep up the good work


----------



## MrQuiet76

Definitely the nicest guy in the world! I wish I could be as positive as you


----------



## strugglingforhope

You seem like a really cool guy who has a nice smile, and you have a great avatar - I love dumb and dumber.


----------



## simian4455

strugglingforhope said:


> You seem like a really cool guy who has a nice smile, and you have a great avatar - I love dumb and dumber.


You look like Tom Cruise.


----------



## Bryan108

Has a good sense of humor based on his posts


----------



## Satou

Seems like a friendly guy with a nice range of interests.


----------



## lavandula

Seems like a genuinely nice person


----------



## Brasilia

she like sleeping, eating, go for walks in the park, cooking and playing guitar - all of which I adore!!


----------



## simian4455

You look like you could have diarrhea and still hold it together.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Very funny compliment. I agree, Brasilia da ****!!! (pun intended!) Anyway, checked your profile out and it is totally blank. I hope the symbolism behind thta is you got a clean slate now and whatever happeened or whatever you did is forgiven and you can now recreate urself to be the best person possible!!! Or maybe it means you are mysterious and like to make peopel work in order to understands little bits and pieces of who you are!! Or, you might juts not have gotten around to puputting any info on your profile or page or just don't want to! Good day sir!!!!


----------



## pastels

ermmmmmmmmmm cool avi i guess


----------



## Rossy

She is an interesting girl .


----------



## randomperson

Umm he's Scottish.....I think...(my grandmother was born in Scotland)


----------



## MrQuiet76

i love randomness, and you're the offical randomperson... so that makes you totally awesome!!!


----------



## Cam1

MrQuiet76 said:


> i love randomness, and you're the offical randomperson... so that makes you totally awesome!!!


Your game picking skills are pretty good ;P


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cool friendly guy who seems to have made actual progress in getting rid of his SA, and has worked to get all the SAS teens together, so good job buddy.


You're also pretty good looking.


----------



## Bryan108

Awesome mohawk lol


----------



## MoonForge

Seems like a determined person to me because of his quote and i like your avatar : o


----------



## bioalp43

^read your description. You seem to be very honest with yourself, for better or for worse. . .Regardless, that is a very admirable trait, and I think if you can keep that truthful attitude throughout your life, you'll eventually find whatever it is you are looking for.


----------



## Cam1

bioalp43 said:


> ^read your description. You seem to be very honest with yourself, for better or for worse. . .Regardless, that is a very admirable trait, and I think if you can keep that truthful attitude throughout your life, you'll eventually find whatever it is you are looking for.


You have a good taste in TV shows  Dexter ftw.


----------



## chantellabella

A really nice guy who is kind, sweet, and knows football like a linebacker.


----------



## MrQuiet76

One of the nicest people on here!!!


----------



## lavandula

seems like a funny, interesting person from seeing your posts here and there.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I think ti is awesoem that you liek to take strolls to parks and take pictures of whatever catches your eye!! I find taking walks, especially up steep hills, very rewarding both mentally and physically. Maybe one day you cna share some fo your photography with us fellow SASers!!!!


----------



## asw12345

it is awesome that you like sports. you also seem like a light hearted guy that would be fun to be around


----------



## northstar1991

Is a cute and friendly guy who talks to everyone on here


----------



## srschirm

Is doing well with CBT.


----------



## prow

Thick


----------



## minddrips

nice face


----------



## prow

...hair. (Damn my mouse went crazy and clicked reply before I was ready! I have restless mouse syndrome. )


----------



## prow

You're an artist. IMHO = awesome.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have the best avatar ever!!!!!


----------



## ArcherZG

I love your username!


----------



## lavandula

you have awesome hair that looks softer than mine haha and nice list of movies/books.


----------



## NeedToSleep

You have a really lovely and interesting username.


----------



## srschirm

Cute avatar.


----------



## Cam1

You seem to be a good and friendly guy, and improving your SA, keep it up!


----------



## srschirm

Lives in Maine, a place I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## Satou

Appreciates kindness and smiles, which makes me smile!


----------



## MoonForge

Its nice when a person smiles  Sorry if its an odd compliment, or if its not even a compliment at all x_x


----------



## chantellabella

You said on your profile that you like walking, exercising, drawing , painting (digital), anime, nature photography, among other things. I think those talents are really awesome. Anyone who loves nature photography and can draw or paint may have a wonderful appreciation of beauty and may see the world in a wondrous way. Very cool. You seem like a very kind and interesting person.


----------



## Dissonance

Very insight indivisual who gives clearer understanding to things not of our time, wise in things that many of the youth of this generation has not experienced.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

you seem like a cool person with cool interests video games and anime rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## srschirm

Is the strong and silent type.


----------



## Lasair

I love your glasses


----------



## lizzy19

positive outlook


----------



## Openyoureyes

you seem very mature and fun


----------



## Lasair

cool profile pick


----------



## That guy over there

Nice photography! ^ :boogie


----------



## srschirm

I like his signature!


----------



## Canucklehead

You look like Naniwa from Starcraft 2!


----------



## Owl-99

The moderate mod who cruises the Ventura highway


----------



## sillywillynilly

I like your quote


----------



## Satou

You've made video games and movies? Wow!

My compliments on your creative talents!


----------



## ihatemoving

yess animeee!


----------



## srschirm

Is the best moderator ever!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I like how you have SA but work in communications! BAllsy, and a good way to try and overcome it!! I also liek your books being The Bible and the Damhapada(sorry for bad spelling). Took two religion classes in college. One was the three Abrahamic religions and the other was Eastern religions such as Buddhism, Sihk, Toism and such. Interesting stuff!! You sound like a very well rounded guy with lots of curiosity to learn more!! Right on man!!!


----------



## MrQuiet76

such a great guy, he can put a smile on your face no matter what kinda mood you're in!!


----------



## Bryan108

I laugh whenever I see your avatar :lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

A very level headed mod. I don't think i have ever read a conflict where you resorted to any insulting or angry words and handled each situation very maturely and professionally. Good stuff. It is nice to know there ar emods liek you out there! Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## xxbluejay21

A basketball fan, I see  Same here! Also checked out your Facebook. You seem like a very cool guy!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like the way you think, i read some of your posts ^.^


----------



## Rossy

I saw a pic of her the other day and she is looking as good as ever.


----------



## Killer2121

LAWL at your avatar.


----------



## BillC

Is beautiful!!


----------



## BillC

(no ****)


----------



## colder

.


----------



## Brasilia

Doesn't know the rules to the 'Name a Country / City Game', and doesn't back down even when he's completely wrong!!! All of which I admire.

AZERBAIJAN!!!!!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Pretty wise for an 18 year old!! Wish I was liek that at ur age!!! Funny guy with a good sense of humor and wit. Shouldn't runa way from home because there are a lot mroe people that care about him than he realizes. IF he does run away, he should at least bring a laptop or something so he can stay in touch on SAS!!! Heck, run away to Hawaii and we can partay!! YEEEEEEEUUUHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## colder

.


----------



## mdiada

Nice avatar


----------



## asw12345

seems like a very nice person and is from the south


----------



## Cam1

Friendly dude from a cool state


----------



## Lasair

I like your music taste


----------



## Rossy

Crafty name change


----------



## estse

neat avatar, and general attitude that suits my own


----------



## Cam1

I like your location  Could be living there my self next year.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Cam1 seems like a very friendly young man who knows his football and is apparently lucky enough to vanilla coke sold at his school.


----------



## Owl-99

Is one pretty cool disappearing pink iced donut.


----------



## sica

Tasmania is an awesome place to live


----------



## Rossy

Also lives in a cool place and I like her username.


----------



## Satou

Has a really cool looking forum avatar.

It's such a shame his profile says so little about him, though. Anyone with that a good a taste in forum avatars must be an interesting guy that the whole world would benefit from knowing more about him.


----------



## chantellabella

That's really cool that you appreciate Compassion, Integrity, and Openmindedness. That might mean that you also share these qualities which I think are very honorable. 

I also think your avatar is great!


----------



## Rossy

Really strong lady.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

One of the coolest guys here!


----------



## Dragonfly2

*Awesome Quote*

You have an awesome quote!!


----------



## lavandula

you have a really nice username and avatar. not to mention, awesome hobbies you have listed there.


----------



## srschirm

Has a beautiful avatar.


----------



## Lasair

You work in communication - go you!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

seems like a friendly person with good taste in music and hobbies. I too scratch my arm when it itches


----------



## strugglingforhope

A guy who seems like he’s got a good heart, and gives good advice from what I’ve read.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I think you could bre my twin. I also listen to video gand movie soundtracks and like hip hop and randb. Ill listen to anything. I also am nit an avid reader but a great book every blue moon is great! I miss my time in denver with the great outdoors hiking and camping in the rockies as well as snowboarding. I am sure there is plenty of stuff like that in montana! I like to think being like me and you is a great compliment despite wjat wevthink others might feel! Hope you find that happiness you been searching for soon my friend!


----------



## fetisha

very mature


----------



## Cam1

Truly is a super mod... with a good quote!


----------



## northstar1991

Is a very friendly guy who's good to talk to. I like his sig too!


----------



## BobtheBest

Friendly person I can speak to about anything.


----------



## MrQuiet76

pretty good at NFL pick em!!


----------



## srschirm

Picks awesome songs like World Leader Pretend for his signature.


----------



## noyadefleur

You've got some really cool/interesting book, movie and music tastes. :yes


----------



## Owl-99

Is an attractive girl.


----------



## ttrp

has a very true signature/quote


----------



## Tony1x

Has a very cool and inspiring quote on his sig.


----------



## Scorpio90

Your avatar makes me curious, haha.


----------



## Rossy

Interesting girl with a GOSH.


----------



## Scorpio90

He often gives subtle comments  (If I don't misunderstand what he means above). I don't want to be a spammer, need to stop here ):


----------



## Chibiluv6

has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Satou

I see we have a prospective artist with a drawing hobby.

Cool! It's a good thing to have a creative side, my best wishes on the development of your artistic talents.

Wish we knew more about you though, since I'm sure everything else about you is just as interesting.


----------



## srschirm

Is doing a good job in therapy.


----------



## MrQuiet76

definitely one of the coolest guys in the world!! and a fellow REM-head lol!


----------



## unbreakable damages

Seems like a lovely guy!


----------



## Malek

Seems like a positive & fun person to be around.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Wow, read ur profile dude. You definetly wrote a lot and really explained who you are. i feel liek I know you now!!(creepy, i know ) We have a lot in common. I like gaming, watching anime, and I did Tae Kwon Do for a long time when I was younger. We got that Asian martial arts **** going on!! I hope your Mom is doing well now after her surgery man. It is very sweet that you workin part time to help her out!! Good luck with college. I hope you get to go at some point and have a great experience no matter what you study!!! You'll find soem rgeat peopel on here. You already have as Chantabella is one awesome woman!!!! Welcome to SAS dude and I hope you find some solace here!!!


----------



## matty

I have seen you on sas and liked you a lot. But that reply was amazing and I have so much more respect for you because of it. You seem like a true hero and I look forward to learning more about you down the line.


----------



## Neptunus

^ A very positive and upbeat person. Gives solid advice.


----------



## matty

Is a very positive person and a rock in a hard place (sas) is someone which keeps normal in perspective.


----------



## estse

most people on this site are not cool. matty is one of the cool ones, and himself, along with other mods, make me want to stick up for them these days when some self righteous prick decides that they don't like the "rules" defined and as liberal as they really are. (note: i've made anti-moderation posts in the past. i was wrong.)


----------



## Neptunus

^ Indeed! His comment is much appreciated! 

@ Ventura - 

She has a big heart!


----------



## srschirm

Likes to bead and watch Terminator. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## lizzy19

Interesting location name


----------



## alee

Ok so a lil late but still a very warm :wels


----------



## kiirby

You are one of the less obnoxious people on SAS chat.


----------



## ArcherZG

Love your name and avatar hah, the neighborhood cat's name is kirby XD


----------



## srschirm

Has awesome hair.


----------



## marthatav

srschirm said:


> Has awesome hair.


^ You have awesome hair! and I love your shirt, just cause it's blue haha.


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty girl.


----------



## kiirby

Very pretty boy


----------



## BobtheBest

Is quite hilarious


----------



## srschirm

Has a ton of friends on SAS.


----------



## WhoDey85

Looking snazzy in his new avatar picture.


----------



## Cam1

^ Top Picker xD, and nice avatar.


----------



## srschirm

Biggest Boston Bruins fan on SAS!


----------



## estse

seems like a swell, sweet, and comely dude, and knows something about boston (even if its just that violence and war people call sports.)


----------



## smevel

/\
|
|
| Reminds me of the moon

distant
bright
made out of cheese?
full - complete


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

You might not be able to make friends right now, but based on ur profile, you will have the last laugh. You seem extremely mature for ur age by ur hobbies and even the music you listen to. You must appear to be very different from your peers at this stage in life. Don't worry, we all know how teenagers arwe when it comes to different people and how they react to it. When you get older, you will find more old souls liek yourself. I also like ur turn ons, stubborness and laziness!! I can def relate!!! Oh, I also like how you dabble in poetry haha. Well said. Good luck on ur story!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Awesome mod i must say ^.^


----------



## reynoso16

Pretty and I love california


----------



## srschirm

Has a really cool avatar.


----------



## srschirm

Ventura said:


> a really friendly person that I miss talking to.


Aww :-D Is the super moderator with the awesome waving blue whale? thing she posts on profiles.  Is also a good listener.


----------



## berlingot

has good taste in music.


----------



## bioalp43

Seems like an honest and very straight-forward person, who knows what she's dealing with but is always trying to figure out how to deal with it.


----------



## FranzKafka

I am new here too, but from his pics he looks like a fun person


----------



## Owl-99

Cool avatar


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Has a nice user title.


----------



## Owl-99

^ The Jewel of India


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Joined SAS in the same month as me, which is awesome!


----------



## srschirm

Has a humorous avatar.


----------



## Venompoo

^ Has a beautiful hand. You should work as a hand model... get the handjob you've always wanted.


----------



## Venompoo

^Urgh.


----------



## Fruitcake

You have the best username on SAS.


----------



## Venompoo

^ with your great name and mine ... we'd rule sas


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Seems quite cool


----------



## BobtheBest

Likes cats and seeking entertainment!


----------



## srschirm

Has an uplifting avatar. :-D


----------



## Ohnoes2191

^ Has great taste in music ^_^


----------



## Brasilia

Sembra che lei è una brava persona, e lei è un amante della lingua Italiana


----------



## Ohnoes2191

^Is correct and funny lol


----------



## srschirm

Is very kind by helping others with an advice column!


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Should become a hand model, like venompoo says lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Ventura said:


> Seems to be a kind person from your posts...
> 
> Also funny!
> 
> ^ ---- :lol


I'm glad that made you laugh, I can't piss of the site authorities 

And you're kind for seeing the good in others :yes


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Looks great in her avatar!


----------



## Satou

Is very well read and has a very good taste in literature.


----------



## srschirm

Is very up-front about her social anxiety history!


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Has unique hobbies!


----------



## Rossy

Talented muscsian.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your username is similar to my last name.
Plenty of people care  and you avatar is funny.


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Seems cool


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Is genuinely nice


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Ive seen you around sas and you seem nice


----------



## srschirm

Has an awesome first name!


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Looks great in blue!


----------



## Malek

^ Based on profile, doesn't seem like a boring person at all. :clap


----------



## Cam1

Pretty cool avatar, good taste in movies, books, and music


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Seems a good sportsman and is very active!


----------



## DesertStar91

^ Cool avatar )))


----------



## Bryan108

A very bright and colorful profile theme


----------



## srschirm

Has a great signature.


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Has an interesting profile


----------



## Owl-99

Is enjoying this thread.


----------



## rawrguy

Is a free thinker like myself.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I love your avatar


----------



## rawrguy

Is very pretty. She probably gets that all the time and already knows that though.


----------



## 266x

Likes complimenting people, a lot.


----------



## srschirm

Likes drum n bass.


----------



## Rossy

Likeable guy.


----------



## srschirm

Prolific poster who deserves a woman and is kind in his own right.


----------



## Venompoo

^Must get all the ladies with that pose.


----------



## srschirm

Venompoo said:


> ^Must get all the ladies with that pose.


Hahaha, plays American football.


----------



## Cam1

^ nice guy, with a status that looks good


----------



## northstar1991

Is a friendly guy and I like his sig


----------



## Lasair

Your signature is changing my line of thought. Thanks x


----------



## srschirm

Has a very important occupation.


----------



## Scorpio90

When I see your avatar, I wanna scratch my chin also, such an inspiring profile picture


----------



## srschirm

At least I inspire somehow! Scorpio is ingratiating herself quite nicely on the forum.


----------



## Scorpio90

He does know how to make a joke or comfort others


----------



## sillywillynilly

BAH, I have an easy one. Scorpio. Pictures of yourself, you're very good looking and I love your frog earrings.


----------



## srschirm

He keeps himself in shape by running.


----------



## Scorpio90

I can be fired by my boss cuz I laughed a lot when I saw you avt =]] A very funny and lovely guy, I guess ^^
To sillywillynilly I mean


----------



## srschirm

Scorpio90 said:


> I can be fired by my boss cuz I laughed a lot when I saw you avt =]] A very funny and lovely guy, I guess ^^
> To sillywillynilly I mean


Why not me? :mum


----------



## Scorpio90

srschirm said:


> Why not me? :mum


Ah yep, for you, u look gentle and I love it :boogieseem to be a very awesome friend :clap


----------



## lavandula

you look really pretty!


----------



## simian4455

lavandula said:


> you look really pretty!


Nice post with a nice advertisement on the right side.


----------



## Satou

You seem like a wonderful person. It'd be nice if you could share some more about yourself so we know just wonderful you are.


----------



## srschirm

enjoys web coding, a valuable skill!


----------



## Killer2121

Is a Christian and reads the bible, very good!


----------



## srschirm

Has a lovely avatar!


----------



## ihatemoving

You don't like Cincinnati... I hate the Bengals!


----------



## Scorpio90

It's not a compliment at all, guy  You look mysterious ^^


----------



## srschirm

Is funny, silly, and entertaining. Wait, that's three things! :teeth


----------



## chantellabella

I read your profile and read that you value kindness, gentle spirits, manners, great conversations, family-oriented, and smiles. 

I have to believe that someone who sees those qualities as valuable, has to also possess those attributes. That's awesome!


----------



## srschirm

Is very kind and appears to be working hard to overcome her issues. Thinks she's old but isn't.


----------



## Scorpio90

<---- The extremely smart girl and : pointup A very silly guy cuz he said I'm silly :agree


----------



## Venompoo

^Je ne comprends pas ce qu'elle a dit


----------



## Dragonfly2

You're smart and are from a cool place, London.


----------



## srschirm

Is undoubtedly a great mother and grandmother.


----------



## Lasair

Don't know much about you, but your always here complimenting people


----------



## Temujin

Very positive and helpful person, shown from posts on this forum, your signature quotes as well as by hobbies and interests detailed in your profile. Seems to have the right attitude for life, and for overcoming social anxiety. 

Doesn't smoke and drink too,


----------



## srschirm

Lovely profile picture.


----------



## woot

Good advice from what I've seen


----------



## Brasilia

Looking for a job, I know how hard and annoying it gets, I feel your pain - I salute you and wish you good luck on your quest to find work!


----------



## tk123

You like the move "Airplane" that shows you have a great taste in movies!


----------



## Owl-99

Great pic in your avatar


----------



## srschirm

Likes Celtic music and is a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Scorpio90

Attractive and helpful guy


----------



## NikolaTesla

I honestly tried, but I can't think of anything. Sorry.


----------



## mdiada

You're honest :b


----------



## NikolaTesla

Trying to make me feel better while I was actually lying.


----------



## mdiada

lol, you make me laugh :b (can't help it!)


----------



## srschirm

Has pictures that are adorbz.


----------



## Luka92

Likes to give advices. He's a smart and helpful person.


----------



## srschirm

Likes R.E.M., which makes him awesome in my book.


----------



## Strwbrry

Is a cool dude, gives good advice and honest opinions and is fun.


----------



## srschirm

Is fun to talk to, likes trance and philosophy!


----------



## estse

thoughtful guy who puts thoughtful responses in his thoughtful posts about thoughtful things.


----------



## Gordom

I think your username is very creative and reminds me of an old school country nurse who says _Ouch, that must have hurt to slam the car door into your finger. A little Mercurochrome will fix that right up!_


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You give good compliments


----------



## Cam1

^good music, cool location.


----------



## Chieve

definitely one of the coolest people on this site who i have a lot of respect for


----------



## chantellabella

From your profile, I read that you value understanding, compassion, and friendliness. You also like people who are optimistic and with a good sense of humor. I'm guessing that you're probably a lot like this from your posts and above compliment. Very cool! Also, your profile page colors are awesome!


----------



## Chieve

chantellabella said:


> From your profile, I read that you value understanding, compassion, and friendliness. You also like people who are optimistic and with a good sense of humor. I'm guessing that you're probably a lot like this from your posts and above compliment. Very cool! Also, your profile page colors are awesome!


Thanks 

I read your profile and it's amazing how you were able to live through all the struggles you had to deal with. In my opinion, that is admiring and I think you could set a good role-model for those who struggle, especially since you are a licensed counselor, and help them to be happy. You have an interesting list of hobbies, all of them are pretty cool. I also think your profile looks cool, I like all the colors the picture wallpaper, especially since it suits Halloween 

Oh and in addition, it's nice that you take the time to read someones profile to give them a nice compliment, than take the easy route and say "I like your avatar" or "you seem cool" or something haha.


----------



## Owl-99

Has to be a good bloke for recognising Chantellabella contribution to SAS


----------



## Satou

Wow, I like stuff about history too! Nice to know you have good taste in literature.


----------



## SketchyA

Daniel is a lovely name


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ An excellent artist!


----------



## chantellabella

Your list of favorite books is impressive and then I had to laugh when I saw Archie comics. My kind of person. 

Also, I'm quite impressed by your hobbies. Photography is awesome, isn't it? 

That's neat that you're an English teacher and I just love how you made a numbered list on your profile. You definitely have to come and organize my life. Very cool!

Oh and speaking of cool, I love the colors on your profile page. Very Victorian.


----------



## Scorpio90

Seem to be a very caring person


----------



## srschirm

Is adorable and entertaining to talk to.


----------



## Brasilia

'King Complementer' - truly dedicated at making people feel good on this thread - even though it eats up all his posts!!

'Sorry, you've hit 50 posts, please wait another 24 hours' <-- hate this


----------



## srschirm

Brasilia said:


> 'King Complementer' - truly dedicated at making people feel good on this thread - even though it eats up all his posts!!
> 
> 'Sorry, you've hit 50 posts, please wait another 24 hours' <-- hate this


 Haha that's right! 50 post thing is a killer...gotta lift people's spirits though. 

And of course you have one of the best avatars on SAS!


----------



## Dragonfly2

Looks like he's smart and and nice


----------



## mdiada

nice username


----------



## Rossy

Looks lovely nothing like a fish lol


----------



## Owl-99

Is the man who cares


----------



## strugglingforhope

Liking nature, documentaries and comedies is awesome combo. I like them too!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I like your turn ons and turn offs, very straight and to the point lol. I'm an animal lover myself but I have cats


----------



## BobtheBest

Has nice eyes


----------



## Cam1

Seems like a cool guy, good interests


----------



## bioalp43

I read your profile. Death isn't something that you never truly get over, but as time goes on, it gets easier. I think you're a smart fellow and I hope that you can achieve whatever it is that gets you out of bed every morning.


----------



## Satou

You're a wonderful guy. I read your profile, and I'm sorry life has been so hard for you, but you're kind, have a positive outlook despite what's happened in your past, and you deserve happiness.

I repeat, you're a wonderful guy who deserves happiness. Never forget that.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seems like a sweet person ^.^


----------



## Owl-99

Gave me a nice compliment, which means you are a sweet natured girl.


----------



## srschirm

Has a diverse set of tv interests.


----------



## Daniel C

This thread is so cute.  You seem like a very interesting person with very fascinating hobbies and it's also very admirable how you were able to push yourself through the bad times in your life. Something that may inspire a lot of us on this forum.


----------



## olschool

Maybe hedgehogs arent overgrown rats


----------



## Daniel C

:haha Is not too narrow to get back to earlier statements.


----------



## srschirm

Has cool hair, hasn't seen a James Bond movie (me either!), likes classical music, and seems like an all-around good guy!


----------



## Scorpio90

This guy is not really good at flirting w girls, in my opinion, it's worth a compliment


----------



## srschirm

Scorpio90 said:


> This guy is not really good at flirting w girls, in my opinion, it's worth a compliment


Haha, you're mean! But you can be sweet, and you give good advice. Also has good English for being a non-native speaker.


----------



## Scorpio90

I don't want to be a spammer but I can't help complimenting him, haha, so I mean he's amazing


----------



## srschirm

Haha you're a smart gal.  Scorpio has inner and outer beauty both.


----------



## Scorpio90

I feel too proud and happy to say anything atm, so sorry buddy :">


----------



## Rossy

Shes a fine looking girl.


----------



## Strwbrry

Is irreplaceable


----------



## Rossy

Is vert pretty too


----------



## srschirm

Is attractive to women when he projects confidence.


----------



## lady lavender

According to bio, appreciates the greatness of Dead Poets Society, which is among one of the only good movies I ever watched in English that was really good. Therefore good taste in moves


----------



## Cam1

Seems like a smart and interesting person.


----------



## BobtheBest

Nice guy and football fan.


----------



## chantellabella

Awesome friend!! Very smart, brave and friendly. Isn't afraid of any challenge. I'm very happy to be his friend.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

way more artistic and creative than I will ever be hahahaha


----------



## Satou

A nice guy who wants to make friends and loves anime......warms my heart to know we're members of the same site.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Seems to be a fan of anime


----------



## srschirm

She dislikes destructive criticism and I learned from her that a "smile is a curve that straightens out many things."


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's reached 4,003 posts!!! :O And he's a very supportive friend, from what I've seen from his comments on this forum


----------



## Rossy

One of the nicest girls I've ever talked too.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's a very cool and honest person


----------



## BobtheBest

One of the nicest people on here, I'm fortunate to be her friend.


----------



## Brasilia

Bob is the best!!!!










high-five to you, Sir


----------



## Daniel C

Is one of the more brilliant people I have seen on here, has a great sense of humour, and of course is British.


----------



## srschirm

Is Norwegian and made me laugh where his profile says he has the personality of a brick.


----------



## Rossy

Pretty cool guy.


----------



## estse

provides vitality to the downtrodden


----------



## simian4455

Mercurochrome said:


> provides vitality to the downtrodden


You look great today.


----------



## Openyoureyes

I wish you posted more ! you seem like a nice dandy person


----------



## Rossy

A very pretty and likable woman


----------



## srschirm

An important part of our SAS community.


----------



## Bryan108

A friendly member of SAS


----------



## Andres124

Your avatar looks wicked


----------



## estse

like your avatar


----------



## Cam1

Nice join date  had no idea this site has been up for so long.


----------



## estse

yeah, and you have a nice face


----------



## bioalp43

I possibly have no idea how to compliment you, since you say nothing about yourself--but just reading off your post, you seem like hard-headed (good-way) type of girl/guy, who doesn't take **** from anyone.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I'm not gonna lie, your hobbies cracked me up. You seem like a cool guy. Try not to get so down:/


----------



## Cam1

Run into a lot of your posts around the forum. Seem like a friendly and positive person with the potential to improve your SA 

Too bad your state is gonna get wiped out by Frankenstorm lol >.>


----------



## B l o s s o m

From your photos on your profile you seem to be into sports, has a nice family and a cuddly dog!


----------



## Rossy

In addition to being very nice she is also a lovely looking lady.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

has a good taste in music.. slayer is aweeesome


----------



## 84929

Dig your screen name! :clap


----------



## Bryan108

An exotic and cool name, Angelique
And loves animals which is a plus


----------



## srschirm

Has a bad-arse avatar.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He gives off a kind and sweet vibe.


----------



## WhisperBerries

Yay, a mermaid! Mermaids are awesome


----------



## Bryan108

Seems to have a good sense of humor


To person below me- plz do not comment on my avatar. That has been way overdone lol


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

has a super cool amazing avatar



jk. lol

you're awesome because you want to be a neuroscientist. 
and Also because you skateboard like me. I finally got my 360 flips down the other day!:boogie


----------



## Lasair

Username made me laugh


----------



## Chieve

I like the links in your sig and your avatar picture is cool 

I also think it's cool how you are running "Secret Santa" on here too haha.

and judging by your profile, you seem like a sweet person  I like how you listed "scratching my arm when it itches' as one of your hobbies haha, you have a cool list of hobbies and it's cool how you are a student for psychiatric nursing. 

you also have a nice list of music, snow patrol, coldplay, jason marz, and florence and the machine are some bands we have in common.

nice taste in music  and i like some of those songs that are played in your sig as well


----------



## Cam1

One of my bestest SA buddies. A nice guy, and great to talk to


----------



## B l o s s o m

Seems like a very friendly guy


----------



## It Happens

Seems like a very friendly girl.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Really like the 3D images you made (saw your photos). You're creative


----------



## Rossy

Fantastic woman.


----------



## Bryan108

Fantastic guy


----------



## Temujin

It's brave of you to stand up as an independent thinker with social anxiety.


----------



## chantellabella

I read your profile and you have great taste in movies and books. Your book choices seemed pretty well rounded, from classic to Darren Shan. I'm a teen librarian and think Shan's work is great also. And anybody who is a Star Wars and Indiana Jones fan, is alright with me. 

You also seemed pretty open and honest about your SA. That was pretty brave.


----------



## Rossy

She's one hell of a woman.


----------



## roseblood

I read your story, and you seem to be a very brave and strong person 

Edit : Rossy beat me to it. Rossy, You seem like an honest person with a cool avatar!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

haha this thread is too fast to keep up with!

Rose, you have great taste in literature- impressively sophisticated, and your sig quote is very perceptive so thanks for sharing that.


----------



## chantellabella

Donnie in the Dark said:


> haha this thread is too fast to keep up with!
> 
> Rose, you have great taste in literature- impressively sophisticated, and your sig quote is very perceptive so thanks for sharing that.


Seems like we all did a lot of cross-posting. Thank you all.

And I have seen the posts of all of you and you have shown kindness, compassion and a lot of maturity. I really respect that.


----------



## Rossy

Her views make a lot of sense.


----------



## Cam1

Rossy said:


> Her views make a lot of sense.


Funny guy with a good take on religion.


----------



## WD3

^ Will probably make a lot of money with his brilliant new toilet design.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Is a fan of Starcraft!


----------



## Bryan108

Says hes the nicest person in the world which is very impressive!
Edit: that was to WD3

@lmatic thumb war champion which I can respect!


----------



## Chieve

i like your avatar and cool sig 

judging by your profile, you seem like a chill friendly guy. i like your diverse set of interests from science, to skateboarding(lot of respect by the way because my twin skates) and instruments, which is all very impressive. speaking of impressive, its cool how your going into neuroscience, it was a major i was considering, but it seems way to complicated for me haha, especially while trying to stay fit and dealing with sa and other things in your life, you are putting up with a big challenge and i can tell youll get pretty far.


----------



## Satou

You seem like a really nice guy who has a bright future ahead of him, and you have my best wishes on getting through college!


----------



## simian4455

Satou said:


> You seem like a really nice guy who has a bright future ahead of him, and you have my best wishes on getting through college!


You look like you could be very well-endowed.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Has a sense of humour.


----------



## Chieve

Cool avatar and nice name 

you seem like a very sweet girl and i like how you love to dance, and i bet you are a great dancer...i know im not haha. i think its cool you like to swim, its a lot of fun to do. I like how you always try to keep a smile on, even when people try to bring you down, and i think that is a very strong feature most people dont have. judging by your turn ons, i think the fact you want kindness, honesty, and good conversation tells me your a great person to talk to, and definitely worth the time to break your shyness so you could open up to someone


----------



## Chipkin9

Chieve,

I don't know you, I've been a member for a short time.

I also don't know if your avatar is a picture of yourself siiting by a lake, but, if it is it would suggest to me that you like the simple and finer things in life...Like nice long walks for fresh air.

To me that would mean you also like to be fit and healthy, which i think is commendable.

I wish I looked after myself like that, and lead a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## Chipkin9

EDIT: I also see you have been here a short period of time and joined the same month as me, but the ratio of post comparison between us is huge.

You have posted 336 (at this time) compared to me measley 13 :no (after this), which also suggests you make more of an effort to help and guide people than I do, which I also find commendable!

Fair doos and respect to you.


----------



## Chieve

Chipkin9 said:


> Chieve,
> 
> I don't know you, I've been a member for a short time.
> 
> I also don't know if your avatar is a picture of yourself siiting by a lake, but, if it is it would suggest to me that you like the simple and finer things in life...Like nice long walks for fresh air.
> 
> To me that would mean you also like to be fit and healthy, which i think is commendable.
> 
> I wish I looked after myself like that, and lead a healthier lifestyle.


Haha thanks  close, but it is a harbor that leads to long island sound. I also think we joined around the same time haha, i remember your posts, I am trying to create a good compliment from things you posted on here since much isn't in your profile 

I guess the best way to start is, happy birthday, since you have already turned 18  and i think your username is pretty cool

anyways, from what i can tell, you seem to be a big heart. you say you havent been posting on here much, but from what i can tell, you have been trying to help people, even through your own suffering, such as your loss of a loved one and illness is definitely not easy. you shouldnt compare yourself to the amount of posts i have because i dont have much to be dealing with right now, and my posts arent usually that helpful, normally in the just for fun section or general or something.

i think its kind of remarkable to be able to try to help others(even though its a few) in pain, because your willing to help others, even though you are in need of help as well. i also think you have a good sense of humor from what i can tell. i also think a bit you could be a bit understood, but your intentions are good and i find that respectable.

Judging by your signature as well, i believe you can be interesting to talk to, and i hope i could see you post more throughout the forums 

fair doos and respect to you as well


----------



## Lasair

You seem to give really good personal, long complements. You, I bet, from reading your profile, are a really nice down to earth person who just want to get on with life


----------



## srschirm

Is a lass from Ireland who is really sweet.


----------



## Lasair

Has a really warm, cute, friendly smile (no lie) keep smiling - it will make others feel good if not yourself xx


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in music and a cool avatar.


----------



## Cam1

Your favorite movie is the best movie! And your avatar is pretty cool. Nice location as well.


----------



## Scorpio90

An impressive guy with an amazing invention =]]


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Very cute lady


----------



## Bryan108

Gives off an optimistic and friendly vibe on the forums


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You're open minded, and the world needs more of those kinds of people


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is super awesome for being an easy person to talk to and for being non-judgmental of me for my stupid decisions.


----------



## Scorpio90

Quiet guys are usually charming guys ^^


----------



## JenN2791

Scorpio90 said:


> Quiet guys are usually charming guys ^^


Looks like you're another Viet person on this forum.  That's pretty cool (I'm part Viet)


----------



## Owl-99

Has great hobbies.


----------



## Scorpio90

JenN2791 said:


> Looks like you're another Viet person on this forum. That's pretty cool (I'm part Viet)


wow, amazing :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogieawesome to meet u :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Scorpio90

bigblue38 said:


> Has great hobbies.


Nature and animal lovers are always most moral people in my eyes ^^


----------



## Sharrow

bigblue38 said:


> Has great hobbies.


You have lots of friends on here and seem like a nice person.


----------



## Sharrow

Well, it looks like you bet me to it Scorpio90. So I'll give you a compliment as well. You have good fashion and a pretty smile.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Stephen King fan, enough said 

Also lives in the Midwest I guess ? From all the places I've been while visiting the US, thats the best place and best people.


----------



## It Happens

Good taste in books.


----------



## srschirm

Likes 60s and 70s rock.


----------



## mdiada

such a sweet person


----------



## srschirm

Is a really kind person and very fun to talk to! Also takes beautiful nature pictures.


----------



## Raphael200

Incredibly wise to be a christian.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The ultimate atheist destroying glorious super warrior.


----------



## Raphael200

Why thank you sir!

U have a warrior's heart and a strategist's mind.


----------



## srschirm

Is from Pretoria, site of the 1975 Mr. Olympia competition, and is a follower of Christ.


----------



## Cam1

Is Mr. Positivity


----------



## mdiada

cute!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nice Halloween costume


----------



## northstar1991

Is rawrtastic!


----------



## Malek

You seem like someone with good morals and values. Also anyone who enjoys reading, music, and comedy is cool in my book.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

You have good taste in music


----------



## ELO

^ What can I say, you're very pretty


----------



## Scorpio90

ELO said:


> ^ What can I say, you're very pretty


Huhm, welcome to SAS, and you seem to be a very honest guy


----------



## Strwbrry

Fun, cool girl!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your username ^.^ reminds me of happy times and strawberry fields forever


----------



## Lasair

I like your signature x


----------



## Zeppelin

I think Irish accents sound cool.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a nice bloke


----------



## Lasair

signature made mw laugh


----------



## bioalp43

Read your profile. Seems like you have a lot to share with the world. I think that's special, and you should do your best it trying to do so.


----------



## Scorpio90

A handsome guy ^^!


----------



## srschirm

Is a great friend and very sweet.


----------



## Rossy

Big dawg


----------



## srschirm

What more can be said about this man's greatness? He delivers one of the best avatars on SAS.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Compliments a lot of people and has a unique perspective on the world.


----------



## Becca333

I love your little black dress


----------



## Becca333

Oh my gosh! I'm sorry, I got lost! 

I love your pup, he/she is sooooo cute!


----------



## simian4455

Looks really sweet ...


----------



## NeveS

Possibly a fellow stoner?
(guessing from a comment in which herb was mentioned)
I'll spark a fat nug of this good good in your honor if so. If not.. Well, Imma burn it regardless. 
:shrug


----------



## Chieve

haha seems like a chill and nice guy with a good sense of humor.

you seem to have a nice variety of interests and hobbies.

we both have similar interests and i can relate to your SA story.



NeveS said:


> I fear certain aspects of this forum may be causing me serious psychological harm, and serving to further undermine my attempts to improve.
> I also think that I am full of ****, and that most everyone either agrees with that sentiment, or could not possibly give any less of a ****.


you definitely seem chill and like a funny guy. you are interesting and you are good enough. despite that you think no one could give any less of a ****, i care, and im sure a lot of other people on here are willing to help you out and support you.



NeveS said:


> *raises hand*
> Occasionally, I might say something and people may even laugh, or at least chuckle, upon hearing it. For the most part I usually feel as though i'm just taking up space.


i think you are a likable person. not to seem like a creeper, i am just trying to give you a good compliment. but what i read, you seem like a funny person. you also seem like you can be deep, personal, and serious, which is also a good side. and you seem like you can be interesting and enjoyable person to talk to.



NeveS said:


> That i'm still awake, and that I could really use someone to talk to :/
> My roommates are still up.. And they have company over.. I want to go out and join them but I feel I would be unwanted.


you should try, like i said before, you are a very likable person.



NeveS said:


> I usually listen to alt rock and hip hop, but I totally agree with Vkei on this one. I can listen to this all day.
> 
> Oh yea, and Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA
> ...and also that Call Me Maybe song.. it grew on me.
> dat guilty pleasure


this is an example of how you are interesting and funny.

There were a lot of posts you made, and i havent really felt negatively towards one, so i dont think you have anything to fear at all. and hey, you gotten farther then most people with sa. i havent even gotten my first kiss yet. you got two, and you had a girl friend.

You are definitely going to do fine and will be very successful with your social goals.


----------



## Bryan108

Knows how to give a really detailed compliment! very encouraging and generous guy


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

I like your avatar... *troll face*


----------



## Raphael200

I apreciate u for complimenting others.


----------



## Paramecium

Looks very handsome in sleeveless shirts.


----------



## Raphael200

It's just the muscels,but thank you.

U rock for being one of many to call me handsome.


----------



## chantellabella

I really like this guy. He's smart, has a ton of common sense and is compassionate. I see him listen to others and really give a lot of thought before answering. I also see him being patient with people and he takes responsibility for his actions. I'm pretty impressed by you, Colonel Terrorist.


----------



## srschirm

This young lady gives good, reasoned responses and is always willing to help. One of the most genuine people on SAS.


----------



## chantellabella

srschirm said:


> This young lady gives good, reasoned responses and is always willing to help. One of the most genuine people on SAS.


Thank you.

And you get many points for calling me "young." 

You know you're awesome! But let me tell this place..............

This guy is awesome!!


----------



## Cam1

Seemingly a very strong person who is nice to everyone, and one of the most positive and likable members of SAS.


----------



## Raphael200

chantellabella said:


> I really like this guy. He's smart, has a ton of common sense and is compassionate. I see him listen to others and really give a lot of thought before answering. I also see him being patient with people and he takes responsibility for his actions. I'm pretty impressed by you, Colonel Terrorist.


 wow!I'm.....................shocked!!!!!!!

Cam1 has a very cool signature.:clap


----------



## colder

I like the military status.


----------



## Raphael200

Thank you sir!

I like your country.


----------



## Raphael200

Oy!I'm already a colonel!

Ironically,i like your status.


----------



## Lasair

From your profile you sound like a sweetheart


----------



## Raphael200

Oh come on!Why does every single girl think i'm sweet!!!!Seriously!!!

U live in a great country,because this guy's ancestors live there.Don't worry,this might be my last post here,unless someone says something unbelievable about me!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pretty cool person ^.^ yup yup


----------



## Rossy

I really like her posts and she is very pretty.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Really pretty and cute username

Awh rossy you snuck in there.  
You always have sweet posts


----------



## Lasair

He he love signature


----------



## mdiada

you're from ireland! what an awesome place  awesome tastes in movies, and the fact that you work in a nursing home is very admirable! you seem like an interesting person from your info!


----------



## Brasilia

She sure is a gigglebox, with a lovely sense of humour (and a liking for old portraits of Saddam Hussein ) - most importantly she likes taking long road trips, like me, what an awesome gal!!!


----------



## Barette

Has an impressive collection of gifs.


----------



## Cam1

^has a good taste in women xD (J.L.)

Also, great location.


----------



## northstar1991

A very funny guy who's great to talk to. I wish I knew him in real life!


----------



## Zil

Got the right mind-set and the right avatar to get the job done


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I like your status :clap encouraging


----------



## BobtheBest

A cool person that likes music, beer, and football :clap


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Pretty rawrsome person, funny and good looking ^.^ yup


----------



## Owl-99

Is a kind soul


----------



## Chieve

damn i took to long making one compliment so im going to make too....i really need to hurry up because it happened a 3rd time lol. i took the time to make each one, until it gotten to late...so ill just post each one individually so its not like i wasted my time...i just realized, wouldnt it suck if my laptop died or something?

*@ RawrJessiRawr*

hi! i guess to start off with is i think you are really pretty looking at your profile!  and your avatar is cool and i think the layout is cool too.

i think its cool you live in cali! i have a pen pal who lives in cali haha. i think your status is cool, and you seem to have a great personality and seem to be very fun. haha its awesome you love gaming and anime which is always cool. and i think its cool you sing and write, do you write stories, poems, or songs? i used to write when i used to be very into playing guitar. you seem like you will be a great writer, what ever you write, and i wish i could see some of the things you have writen! and its cool you like horror movies, i love horror movies, most people hate horror movies and i dont know why, i think they are more fun and suspenseful. and i think its really cool you like nature as well, i love nature. you are very interesting looking at your interests, and its weird how we have some of these in common. you seem to be very compassionate and a great friend to get to know, and i have no idea how someone like you can have SA or be depressed. i am sure you could make a lot of friends overall. i think you have nothing to fear, because most people are probably nervous as well. i think you have a good chance of having people like you and you seem to be a very likable person, especially because you arent a shallow person at all. im sure your a great person to talk to looking at your profile, and yeah you have a lot of cool interests. especially art, i think art is a really cool thing to do and so is blogging, whats your blog? you seem to be real unlike most people who like, or are shallow dickss or seem to be very open minded and optomistic, and you have a lot of respect from me for that. and wow you have such a cool list of music artists that you like, such as eminem, foo fighters, cold play, pink floyd.

creeping through your posts to see if there is anything i can respond to here...



RawrJessiRawr said:


> I wrote this in a blog but for those who don't read blogs i shall post this again
> 
> A small taste
> 
> I see differently, i feel differently, i am unique in a way in itself and if i may bestow my writings my thinking upon you, take it as a gift for i don't open up to many but i should and i will, you'll see. I am new, not in reality but in a sense, a dream some even say, i live now a second life not a new one, mistakes learned in my last but taken in my new with more to be made. Thats living, thats life, feeling free, its where i live to breathe.


thats a really cool poem!  i like it! I wish i could see more. i hope you keep writing 



RawrJessiRawr said:


> Yea, i know how that is. I can talk to people but at times the things i say Just don't come out correctly or they don't get what im talking about -.- making me feel lame. I turn red and someone points it out, everytime. Chitchat is difficult for me.


like i said before, you are definitely not lame, and i dont think you should feel nervous when talking to someone. if you can some how manage to gain triumph over any nervousness or fear, youll definitely be a great person to talk to, no doubt

also, i think its cute you turn red  haha



RawrJessiRawr said:


> "People be tripping" o.o yes, yes indeed it seems that way


lol that made me laugh, i think you have a good sense of humor as well



RawrJessiRawr said:


> He's a jerk and a nut job it seems. Alot has happened that i haven't spoke about :/ he really liked me but has alot of problems like treating me awful.


im not really sure what happened, but if he's treating you awfully, you deserve better, because you seem like a great person

actually i just read another post you made, and seeing how he called you ugly and a liar and everything else, he seems like a jerk, and i think what you did was the right thing

I tried my best to post something haha, but im not really sure if this helped or was good.

hopefully i didnt type toooo much, like overkill or something lol

anyways i wish you luck with your problems.

*@BobtheBest*

i like your profile layout and i think your avatar is cool

trying to type something good, so since i cant see much on your profile, im going to creep your posts lol

juding by one of your posts, you seem like a great friend and like you give good advice.



BobtheBest;1060471295There is no good reason to judge said:


> i like how you are not shallow and seem to be mature and unjudgemental. i like how you dont judge at societal standards like a lot of people do and thats such a good quality you have and i have a lot of respect for you. it makes me think you can be very understanding and a great person to talk to because you seem to know what really matters and what doesnt which is also a good quality you have because a lot of people make the biggest deal out of things that dont matter at all, and i can see this a lot personally at the place i work at dealing with customers. i can tell your a chill guy and someone i hope to see around the forums more often. as i said again, your responses are sweet and real(if you know what i mean...cant think of another word) and i just bring this up again because they are something that i find helpful and actually made me feel more relaxed because i was always nervous about meeting up to societal standards. and to be honest, i like how you dont make a big deal of the friend zone thing like most people, its nice you actually value a friendship for what it is than trying to get some sexual intercourse involved, most people arent like that, and again, you gain a lot of respect and you seem like such a great guy to get to know.
> 
> sorry if this wasnt a good compliment haha, i keep reading through your posts and a lot of the same thoughts repeat through my head, but i honestly think your a great person, and you seem to be better than most and seem to very intelligent as well.
> 
> *@bigblue38*
> 
> i like your name and your flowers  and i always thought the status was cool for some reason
> 
> i think its cool you like comedy and i think it makes you look very intelligent that you have an interest in history and documentaries...
> 
> from what i can tell from what you have posted, you seem to have a good sense of humor and i bet you're a fun person to be around
> 
> you post in a lot of the threads in "just for fun" so its just evident you like to have fun and can be an enjoyable person
> 
> you look like you were a handsome fella 20 years ago too
> 
> you seem to be very strong with your point of view towards everything, and that can take a lot of guts. so many people can be hypocritical, like they take one side with one person, but another with someone else which is dumb, so i have a lot of respect for you towards that.
> 
> i hope this was a good compliment because i couldnt get much info from most of your posts but i read pretty far in all your posts...8th page i think
> 
> anyways i hope you get over your SA and end up opening up more  you seem to be a fun guy on the forum so i definitely would enjoy reading more of your posts.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Chieve said:


> damn i took to long making one compliment so im going to make too....i really need to hurry up because it happened a 3rd time lol. i took the time to make each one, until it gotten to late...so ill just post each one individually so its not like i wasted my time...i just realized, wouldnt it suck if my laptop died or something?
> 
> *@ RawrJessiRawr*
> 
> hi! i guess to start off with is i think you are really pretty looking at your profile!  and your avatar is cool and i think the layout is cool too.
> 
> i think its cool you live in cali! i have a pen pal who lives in cali haha. i think your status is cool, and you seem to have a great personality and seem to be very fun. haha its awesome you love gaming and anime which is always cool. and i think its cool you sing and write, do you write stories, poems, or songs? i used to write when i used to be very into playing guitar. you seem like you will be a great writer, what ever you write, and i wish i could see some of the things you have writen! and its cool you like horror movies, i love horror movies, most people hate horror movies and i dont know why, i think they are more fun and suspenseful. and i think its really cool you like nature as well, i love nature. you are very interesting looking at your interests, and its weird how we have some of these in common. you seem to be very compassionate and a great friend to get to know, and i have no idea how someone like you can have SA or be depressed. i am sure you could make a lot of friends overall. i think you have nothing to fear, because most people are probably nervous as well. i think you have a good chance of having people like you and you seem to be a very likable person, especially because you arent a shallow person at all. im sure your a great person to talk to looking at your profile, and yeah you have a lot of cool interests. especially art, i think art is a really cool thing to do and so is blogging, whats your blog? you seem to be real unlike most people who like, or are shallow dickss or seem to be very open minded and optomistic, and you have a lot of respect from me for that. and wow you have such a cool list of music artists that you like, such as eminem, foo fighters, cold play, pink floyd.
> 
> creeping through your posts to see if there is anything i can respond to here...
> 
> thats a really cool poem!  i like it! I wish i could see more. i hope you keep writing
> 
> like i said before,you are definitely not lame, and i dont think you should feel nervous when talking to someone. if you can some how manage to gain triumph over any nervousness or fear, youll definitely be a great person to talk to, no doubt
> 
> also, i think its cute you turn red  haha
> 
> lol that made me laugh, i think you have a good sense of humor as well
> 
> im not really sure what happened, but if he's treating you awfully, you deserve better, because you seem like a great person
> 
> actually i just read another post you made, and seeing how he called you ugly and a liar and everything else, he seems like a jerk, and i think what you did was the right thing
> 
> I tried my best to post something haha, but im not really sure if this helped or was good.
> 
> hopefully i didnt type toooo much, like overkill or something lol
> 
> anyways i wish you luck with your problems.
> 
> *@BobtheBest*
> 
> i like your profile layout and i think your avatar is cool
> 
> trying to type something good, so since i cant see much on your profile, im going to creep your posts lol
> 
> juding by one of your posts, you seem like a great friend and like you give good advice.
> 
> i like how you are not shallow and seem to be mature and unjudgemental. i like how you dont judge at societal standards like a lot of people do and thats such a good quality you have and i have a lot of respect for you. it makes me think you can be very understanding and a great person to talk to because you seem to know what really matters and what doesnt which is also a good quality you have because a lot of people make the biggest deal out of things that dont matter at all, and i can see this a lot personally at the place i work at dealing with customers. i can tell your a chill guy and someone i hope to see around the forums more often. as i said again, your responses are sweet and real(if you know what i mean...cant think of another word) and i just bring this up again because they are something that i find helpful and actually made me feel more relaxed because i was always nervous about meeting up to societal standards. and to be honest, i like how you dont make a big deal of the friend zone thing like most people, its nice you actually value a friendship for what it is than trying to get some sexual intercourse involved, most people arent like that, and again, you gain a lot of respect and you seem like such a great guy to get to know.
> 
> sorry if this wasnt a good compliment haha, i keep reading through your posts and a lot of the same thoughts repeat through my head, but i honestly think your a great person, and you seem to be better than most and seem to very intelligent as well.
> 
> *@bigblue38*
> 
> i like your name and your flowers  and i always thought the status was cool for some reason
> 
> i think its cool you like comedy and i think it makes you look very intelligent that you have an interest in history and documentaries...
> 
> from what i can tell from what you have posted, you seem to have a good sense of humor and i bet you're a fun person to be around
> 
> you post in a lot of the threads in "just for fun" so its just evident you like to have fun and can be an enjoyable person
> 
> you look like you were a handsome fella 20 years ago too
> 
> you seem to be very strong with your point of view towards everything, and that can take a lot of guts. so many people can be hypocritical, like they take one side with one person, but another with someone else which is dumb, so i have a lot of respect for you towards that.
> 
> i hope this was a good compliment because i couldnt get much info from most of your posts but i read pretty far in all your posts...8th page i think
> 
> anyways i hope you get over your SA and end up opening up more  you seem to be a fun guy on the forum so i definitely would enjoy reading more of your posts.


 You gave such detail in your compliments it shows you are a very nice person who takes their time and gives their all in things they do. Thank you for such a meaningful compliment ^.^ that truly made me smile. :squeeze


----------



## It Happens

You have good taste in everything and overall seem like a pretty great person.


----------



## Scorpio90

It Happens said:


> You have good taste in everything and overall seem like a pretty great person.


I wish I were in your avatar now, it's so so great :boogie


----------



## bioalp43

Into astrology, which is pretty cool. . .Also seems like a complicated person by reading her profile, or lack there of, haha. Also, has a cute face


----------



## Scorpio90

bioalp43 said:


> Into astrology, which is pretty cool. . .Also seems like a complicated person by reading her profile, or lack there of, haha. Also, has a cute face


1. Come from a very cool state.
2. Look handsome and friendly :boogie
3. Seem interested in astrology, just like me 
They are 3 first compliments for you  I'll try to explore later


----------



## Daniel C

Enjoys her life, which is a quality that is often underestimated, reads Vietnamese books and looks like a very nice person altogether.


----------



## Owl-99

A clever guy who knows how to construct well worded sentences.


----------



## Raphael200

Has very good taste in music.


----------



## Lasair

Well the last time I called you sweet and you were not to happy so....you are not a sweet person (strange complement) :b


----------



## srschirm

Is a very kind long-time member of SAS.


----------



## Raphael200

Lasair said:


> Well the last time I called you sweet and you were not to happy so....you are not a sweet person (strange complement) :b


Thanx .

Ps:the kid above me has a good hair style.


----------



## srschirm

Thanks! I wish I had your muscles.


----------



## Temujin

Loving person, who never gets tired of looking out for and complimenting others, from what I can tell.


----------



## Daniel C

Is from London. Need I say more?
Also is a hopeful person, which is very inspiring. And doesn't smoke or drink, which is great.


----------



## WhisperBerries

Seems intelligent, and a cool username


----------



## Dissonance

I suspect that this person is berry good looking.


----------



## chantellabella

There's a reason why he has a wise owl as his avatar.

Dissonance, 

I've seen your posts and you are not only wise, but you have a kind heart and seem very sincere in your words. Definitely someone who earns my respect.


----------



## Malek

You remind me of my friend's mom, a kind, wise and loving person who knows how to brighten up anyone's mood. I'm glad there's people like you that exist in this world.


----------



## chantellabella

Malek said:


> You remind me of one of my friends mom, a kind, wise and loving person who knows how to brighten up anyone's mood. I'm glad there's people like you that exist in this world.


You are so sweet! Thank you. And I'm glad to be your friend. I enjoy reading your posts and I absolutely love your avatar picture. Very handsome. (I can say that because I'm probably old enough to be your mother). 

One more thing. I really admire how you are able to be open and honest on your profile. That says a lot about a person who is willing to admit his challenges and face them head on. That's awesome!


----------



## Rossy

She's a really smart and interesting woman.


----------



## Daniel C

Has a brilliant avatar, as well as an own support group. Now who could equal that?


----------



## Cam1

Seems like a smart, friendly and interesting guy


----------



## Scorpio90

Cam1 said:


> Seems like a smart, friendly and interesting guy


I have to say that I love your face and especially your teeth


----------



## Dissonance

Very silly.


----------



## Scorpio90

Dissonance said:


> Very silly.


Very bad at English, he even doesn't know what "silly" means =]] Hahaa, he meant to say "amazing" =]]


----------



## LostCause

You're cute.


----------



## Bryan108

noticed your new around here. Welcome to SAS :wel


----------



## LostCause

Thanks, you seem like a nice guy!


----------



## Raphael200

Has a rockon username,from my point of veiw.


----------



## Owl-99

Is Unique


----------



## Raphael200

Is very correct and knows how to be respectful.


----------



## mdiada

haha your sig makes me laugh :b


----------



## Raphael200

U make me laugh back.


----------



## chantellabella

I absolutely love your signature. 

I like your honesty and I can see that you are really trying to learn ways to cope with life and understand yourself. That's a pretty brave thing to do.


----------



## mdiada

Seems like a very fascinating person


----------



## BobtheBest

Very generous and caring


----------



## srschirm

Bob is the ultimate in SAS positiveness!


----------



## BobtheBest

Is currently undefeated. :teeth


----------



## Joe

Bob your the best.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy with a great taste in movies, music, and books!

Also, he smells great when he wears his sex panther cologne.... made with bits of real panther!


----------



## JenN2791

You're quite handsome  Love the quote in ur sig btw!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Very nice person


----------



## Rossy

Special girl.


----------



## estse

honest guy.


----------



## anonymid

You're swell.


----------



## estse

Super awesome music taste


----------



## anonymid

Likewise!


----------



## chantellabella

Very nice guy, who knows his football!! I like your posts also and your avatar is great! Very original and creative! I liked the other one you had too with the Scrabble tile.


----------



## simian4455

chantellabella said:


> Very nice guy, who knows his football!! I like your posts also and your avatar is great! Very original and creative! I liked the other one you had too with the Scrabble tile.


Tremendously sweet, pretty, cute girl.


----------



## Bryan108

got nothin on your profile to compliment, but I see your posts now and then and you seem like a nice guy


----------



## chantellabella

Your "about me" section on your profile is so upbeat and honest. I love it! I especially like what you said about the people you like ............ "Open-minded listeners" That tells me you're probably a great listener yourself. You were one of the first people who I met when I got here and you made me feel very welcome.


----------



## estse

quite possibly one of the best posters on the forum


----------



## Chieve

You seem to be a funny guy apparently from the pics you posted in the "cant stop pooping thread"



Mercurochrome said:


> I think if I had a girlfriend my life would be different. True, although obvious, statement.
> 
> That said, at 32 I don't think it's ever going to happen, mainly due to the fact that I've spent my whole teenage and adult life as a stagnant and somewhat compulsive bachelor.


I don't care how long it's been since you haven't had a girlfriend, I think you will be able to get one. You just have to get over your SA, I know it's easier said then done, but you just have to find some way to break it. I am reading a book, seen therapists, and read a lot of things online to get over SA. You can do it, and don't say you can't.

Like I said before, you seem to have a good sense of humor and girls seem to like that and it is a turn on for girls so I think you have a good chance to find someone, don't give up.



Mercurochrome said:


> The self-hatred over being who I am and my personality. It's engraved in my mind that everyone is better than me and that I'm not worthy of anyone's time or even presence. I even take compliments given to me as negative criticism, for why else who someone say I have a "sense of humor" other than to pity me for my lack of personable skills.


Damn, now I am wondering if I should post this, I hope you don't take this as a negative criticism, please don't... But I am not pitying you at all, I honestly think you are funny, hell I thought that before I read further into your posts. You shouldn't feed your brain those negative thoughts&#8230;you have to change it to positive ones, I know it sounds weird, especially when you try to block it out, but eventually you get used to it. It is a learned behavior through our brain, and I don't know what caused to you feel this hatred towards yourself, but you ended up become a learned behavior to have this self-hatred&#8230;

I don't know how to make you feel like I'm not, but I really am not. You seem cool and smart from what I can tell from the threads you posted&#8230;.

Also don't put everyone else above you, because they aren't, and you are worthy&#8230;

I wouldn't be trying so hard to be typing all this if I didn't think anyone was worthy of my time to post this. I mean really, if they weren't, do you really think I'd be spending the amount of time I have been? The longest amount of time I spent making a compliment has been an hour and 30mins, shortest probably 30 minutes.

I just can't stress this enough&#8230;



Mercurochrome said:


> College at 18, but that might not count.
> 
> Alone in an apartment at 21, and attempted suicide.
> 
> With two roommates at 22, and had a nervous breakdown. Anxiety/depression at it's peak.
> 
> Back with parents for the last ten years.


Damn I'm glad you aren't dead.

I hope you realize you can get over your anxiety, do start smiling again, and do try to go out again to find someone.

You are good enough to find someone, despite what you think of yourself.

You are able to change it&#8230;I hope you do&#8230;

You seem like a great guy from all the posts I read so far

Good luck


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Rawrsome new buddy ^.^ nice and pretty cool


----------



## Bryan108

seems like a super chill girl


----------



## ttrp

has recently made it over the 1,000 post mark. congratz.


----------



## Scorpio90

Have such an inspirational quote as his signature


----------



## Raphael200

Has a big warrior spirit in her status.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy with a very cool location and a nice signature there.


----------



## Gordom

I've seen that you've made several posts on this thread recently. I appreciate the fact that someone who takes the time to offer kind thoughts to people is headed to North Carolina, and I hope you have a great experience here.


----------



## mdiada

awww, you've got a cute kitty cat picture!!! so cute!


----------



## JenN2791

You're quite pretty!


----------



## chantellabella

A very sweet and smart lady. She's also very determined to do well in school and has an amazing future ahead of her. The most important thing however, is that you, JenN2791, are one of the most positive people here and definitely one of the bravest. I mean that. You're an asset to this place.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

:heart! 
Funny, sweet, caring individual who has an awesome crazy talk thread that i love posting in  its always nice chatting with you my friend ^.^


----------



## BobtheBest

Very skilled at video games!


----------



## Anjali

Awesome profile pic & good at video games!^^^^^^


----------



## bioalp43

Read your blog. You have a good sense of where you're at in life, and I think that it is admiral that you come to this website to help better yourself and others as well.


----------



## Lasair

I like your signature


----------



## bioalp43

I like YOUR signature!


----------



## mdiada

aw you're cute!


----------



## Lasair

Cute nose missus


----------



## simian4455

mdiada said:


> aw you're cute!


has a nice facebook profile.


----------



## simian4455

Lasair said:


> Cute nose missus


seems to be very active, organizing events here on SAS. which is very good.


----------



## Cam1

Brian76 said:


> strong username


Awesome avatar 

Nice warm location too... lucky you.


----------



## Raphael200

Looks very smart in white T-shirts.


----------



## Lmatic3030

The man appreciates a good bear hug. My teddy bear Mr. Fur Pants salutes you!


----------



## chantellabella

Cool guy who likes free thinking, goofy, and nerdy people. My kind of guy!!  He also works in a tech support position, which in my line of work, they are risen to the status of gods. In other words, a very smart guy!


----------



## Scorpio90

chantellabella said:


> Cool guy who likes free thinking, goofy, and nerdy people. My kind of guy!!  He also works in a tech support position, which in my line of work, they are risen to the status of gods. In other words, a very smart guy!


To be honest, English is only my foreign language so I'm quite lazy to read others' comments, but I have a feeling that this girl is a very nice, kind and caring girl  She's always trying to make others feel better, which is worth my respect


----------



## dingleberryz

Sabriella, I don't really know you lol but I love Australian accents.


----------



## whattothink

Seems like a friendly, chill guy who could be friends with anyone.


----------



## Bryan108

Seems like an interesting guy


----------



## Raphael200

Has a cute avatar.


----------



## srschirm

Is a very entertaining poster!


----------



## Scorpio90

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Has a cute avatar.


According to the conversations between us, u must be a funny and friendly guy :kma


----------



## srschirm

Scorpio90 said:


> According to the conversations between us, u must be a funny and friendly guy :kma


Hey you were supposed to compliment me! :mum 

She is a lovely friend...intelligent, kind, and cute....I could go on.


----------



## Scorpio90

srschirm said:


> Hey you were supposed to compliment me! :mum
> 
> She is a lovely friend...intelligent, kind, and cute....I could go on.


I think I need the whole day to list all of my compliments on you :mum


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

Seems like a nice person, can't be bad if you love animals and natures its impossible!


----------



## Cam1

xstrongandsilentx said:


> Seems like a nice person, can't be bad if you love animals and natures its impossible!


Seems like a very interesting guy with a wide variety of interests and hobbies. Also, has a neat job


----------



## Chieve

i like your new avatar photo hahah oh and nice sig quote! i always wanted to say that but i kept forgetting. i think its really cool quote

one of the coolest people i met, just such a nice and respectable person. also has a great sense of humor. your one of my most favorite people to talk to on this site, and you can be interesting to talk to. your very smart, and you always give good advice as well. One of my most favorite things about you is how your so easy to talk to and your not judgmental at all. I also like how I can relate to you a lot&#8230;it's kind of weird but cool, like we both play guitar, worked at rite aid, worked in the food industry, workout, and are both going to community college&#8230;and it's cool you like to hike and kayak, i always wanted to do that. i also think you give very good suggestions, the book you suggested to me is very helpful. you also have a great music taste  oh and the skype group is great! i love going there to talk to people on this site. definitely onr of the members on here who have my most respect. also all your help is appreciated as well.

i have no clue why you have SA with people or not many friends, because i think your a very likable person and can probably make lots of friends. I hope you make a lot of friends when you go off to university&#8230;.if you do make friends though, it would be cool if you still came to this site because you will be missed


----------



## BobtheBest

I enjoy playing video games with you. :high5


----------



## chantellabella

His name is BobtheBest because he is the best.
He's the best guy to talk with ...........
The best guy to laugh with............
The best guy to cry with.................
The best friend to many people here


----------



## WhoDey85

^^ yeah Bob is great. 


Chantellabella is cool on so many levels. She is very supportive on here!


----------



## ACCV93

Your signature is inspiring! You seem like a pretty chill guy!


----------



## tranquildream

You seem like a good guy =) I like how you found meaning from the signature and put a cute puppy as your avatar


----------



## Daniel C

I have never met you before, but you've got a very inspiring signature and look like an interesting and kind person altogether.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Daniel has an awesome blog. I look forward to more of his posts.


----------



## Raphael200

This is actually for Mr.furs,the guy above me's teddy bear.Tell him,Colonel William Terrorist salutes him too.

PS:Anyone that talks about teddy bears are very famous and popular in my world,for that,I salute u!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Seen you around the board, seems interesting ^.^ and funny


----------



## fallen18

Is Gorgeous and created the Rawr club


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Is awesome! Plain awesome and pretty


----------



## Canucklehead

^ Enjoys margarita's as much as I do


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Canucklehead said:


> ^ Enjoys margarita's as much as I do


You do! Virtual drink on me then :drunk ^.^


----------



## srschirm

Takes rad pictures.


----------



## DanCan

Has some silky freakin smooth looking hair! Probably uses an expensive Paul Mitchell conditioner! Hell yeah!


----------



## rapidfox1

I like your avatar.


----------



## Bryan108

I like your threads they are always interesting


----------



## futureMD

I appreciate the fact that you are an independent thinker.


----------



## Scorpio90

I'm looking at you not because you're funny, your pro5 picture shows that you look handsome and friendly ^^


----------



## srschirm

DanCan said:


> Has some silky freakin smooth looking hair! Probably uses an expensive Paul Mitchell conditioner! Hell yeah!


That's so funny because I actually do!  Thanks man!


----------



## srschirm

Scorpio90 said:


> I'm looking at you not because you're funny, your pro5 picture shows that you look handsome and friendly ^^


Very friendly woman who gives good advice and appreciates the advice I give her.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Has good looking hair apparently lol seems nice and helpful to others


----------



## strugglingforhope

Good looking guy with an interesting avatar


----------



## The Quiet Girl

^ Nice face and puppy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have really cool hobbies!


----------



## Cam1

A friendly, smart and interesting girl who is extremely lucky to be aware of her SA at 14! Hopefully finding out early will make it that much easier to fight it. Also, thanks to her signature I read The Perks of Being a Wallflower - so thanks xD


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Great taste in music.


----------



## Marleywhite

cute and nerdy


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Cute name actually


----------



## Bryan108

nice guy with cool name and funny avatr


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Fun thread kind of person ^.^ me too


----------



## apx24

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Fun thread kind of person ^.^ me too


Valued member of SAS with good and helpful threads


----------



## soupbasket

Cool avatar


----------



## Paramecium

Is good-looking as I can see.


----------



## Raphael200

This gal's status made me LOL.


----------



## ACCV93

You seem like a really friendly dude and I like that!!! Your location too is smart!


----------



## Chieve

You have a really cute avatar and a cute layout and profile picture too.

Reading your music interest, and then book interests made me laugh.

And I think you're goal to make the best out of your life is really cool.


ACCV93 said:


> Nothing... Some people look really good dressed poorly if that's their style. It's all up to you. EDIT: what I am getting as is whats poorly dressed for one person isn't for another. SO ya. And it really depends on the occasion.


 Reading that makes me think you are a very sweet and unjudgemental person. This also makes me think you are also easy to talk and to get along with and probably someone I shouldn't feel insecure.



ACCV93 said:


> Yes. It takes a lot of practice. A lot of learning that you never had a chance to do. And a lot of false beliefs you need to change. Basically, the big thing for me, is to stop thinking. It is a lot easier to change socially without thinking too much about it. Put stock in your accomplishments and your actions, rather than your thought patterns.


I think it's great that you know what you have to do to help you improve your SA. It's cool how you try to relate to someone and give advice in the form of personal experience. Reading through some of your posts, such as this one, makes me think you are a very helpful person and supportive. Other posts such as&#8230;



ACCV93 said:


> Awesome man, good for you!!! Just remember it's natural to be nervous. She probably feels the same way! Best of luck


 This and



ACCV93 said:


> Yup. I often feel like I'm in a cage. But remember man. A lot of it is our doing. We can free ourselves. Change our thoughts, change our world. It is certainly possible.


 This makes me think you are a very supportive, optimistic person. I like how you think more positively and open mindedly then negatively, because a lot of people here can be pretty negative...



ACCV93 said:


> So, I haven't really made any friends in uni yet. It's my first year and I'm trying. It feels like whenever I try, yeah people are friendly and everything back, but that's as far as it goes... Like I don't know what I have to do to get close to somebody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard for me and I tend to keep my distance cause of SA but I just want to get close to people so bad! How do you make that next step from acquaintance to friend? I know it should be natural obviously, but do I just need to be more assertive?
> 
> Any help will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 I can't give you advice , because I have the same problem, but I hope you make some friends in university. You seem like a pretty chill guy and I am sure a lot of people will like you.



ACCV93 said:


> Yup. Accept yourself. Exactly. And also go easy on yourself. Give yourself some credit! Shame is terrible and is an enemy of love.


 I think I said this before but I think you give good advice. I find this very helpful, because a lot of people don't accept themselves for who they are, tending to cause them anxiety. I know in the past, I changed myself in hopes I would make a friend and I failed miserably&#8230;At least you know better than most

I also think you have a great sense of humor such as the pictures you posted or other jokes you made such as 


ACCV93 said:


> I ****ing hate swearing.


 Hahaha



ACCV93 said:


> Hey, I feel for you man. It sounds like from your post you have done everything you can to make the best out of your situation, and for that I say you're amazing. With everything you've had to struggle with, you're still around right? I'm going to tell you to never give up on your dreams, although this is something I struggle with myself, and if art is your passion pursue it. HOWEVER, I strongly suggest you work to getting at least your bachelors in something else. That way financially you can be more secure with more job opportunities. I would say first get some stability - finance and employment wise so you can make more time for what you enjoy.
> 
> And about being lonely. I feel lonely all the time, it's a terrible feeling. But you're not alone. There are lots of us struggling.
> 
> I hope this helps


 This post was such a great thing to read. This sums up pretty much everything I said previous. You seem to be a very chill, supportive, and optimistic person, and I think the advice you gave this person was great. This is probably one of the nicest posts I ever read here. You seem to be very realistic and it's nice that you spend the time to read through his post.

I hope you make friends in University, because if your this kind to strangers, I could only imagine how kind you are with people you become friends with. You seem like an incredible person to know.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I enjoy talking to you :boogie your cool in my book ^.^


----------



## fallen18

You seem like a really chill person (good thing) I feel like your the type of person anyone can get along with


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Funny sweet girl, great personality and rawrsome


----------



## Satou

Another gamer and anime fan who really knows how be nice to people....now that's a winning combination!


----------



## Raphael200

Has an outstanding profile from where I'm standing.That was weird,outstanding and standing.......hehehehe.


----------



## Bryan108

Is a funny guy!


----------



## fallen18

Is a awesome guy


----------



## Rossy

Rather pretty girl.


----------



## fallen18

Has a awesome accent!


----------



## BobtheBest

I like your sig, you're very aggressive towards eating eggs! :teeth8)


----------



## fallen18

Hahahaha...uh yeah I guess so 8) I like that you're so considerate of others! :yes


----------



## Cam1

Seems like a friendly, laid back person who has some good and interesting hobbies. Also a Breaking Benjamin fan... *thumbs up*


----------



## Daniel C

Seems like a nice, optimistic person to me. Also has cool hobbies and an interesting taste in movies. And of course has a very cute avatar.


----------



## fallen18

Is very nice, likes butterflies and also I think it's cool you're into classical music and Billy Joel you have great taste in music.


----------



## Canucklehead

Lives somewhere, which is such a beautiful place; especially in the spring time. It's also sometimes referred to as anywhere but here.

Also, Moemoe is an awesome cat name!


----------



## Ultragamer

Canucklehead said:


> Lives somewhere, which is such a beautiful place; especially in the spring time. It's also sometimes referred to as anywhere but here.


Witty just like in the description! Nice sig and status lol.


----------



## fallen18

not average  unique jumping spiders huh? that's a pretty cool hobby not a fan of spiders but you must have some courage to be interested in them.


----------



## Ultragamer

fallen18 said:


> unique jumping spiders huh? that's a pretty cool hobby not a fan of spiders but you must have some courage to be interested in them.


----------



## fallen18

^ OMG why?!  scary


----------



## cloister2

cute


----------



## Rossy

Cool avatar.


----------



## Raphael200

Funny sometimes.


----------



## fallen18

likes hugs lol which is good


----------



## Raphael200

Has a very cute avatar.


----------



## Barette

Has a colorful sig.


----------



## Rossy

Looks fantastic in any dress.


----------



## John316C

sdfsdf


----------



## fallen18

Judging from his avatar a desert :um but guessing you like shakespeare or are just spontaneous. Haha


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I love your status.


----------



## fallen18

Thanks  I'm liking your avatar it looks really colorful and I see Mario in there


----------



## Cannonball

What is your signature from? It intrigues me but pasting it into google came up with no results...


----------



## Gordom

It's good to see a new and friendly contributor to this forum!


----------



## fallen18

It's just from a anime I watched but I liked this quote and Gordom!! I never really talk to you but I kind of miss you in this thread sometimes when you're not on a lot oddly (hoping that doesn't sound creepy) x) guess its b/c you're a awesome contributor and the compliments you give are always really nice.


----------



## AwkBoy

^ I love that avatar


----------



## Gordom

AwkBoy- You seem like a very independent thinker and someone who thinks things through before rushing to judgement.



fallen18 said:


> It's just from a anime I watched but I liked this quote and Gordom!! I never really talk to you but I kind of miss you in this thread sometimes when you're not on a lot oddly (hoping that doesn't sound creepy) x) guess its b/c you're a awesome contributor and the compliments you give are always really nice.


Fallen18- Thanks! That's so kind of you to say that!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You seem like an overall really kind and awesome person to talk to. It's refreshing to know someone else who doesn't have that annoying kind of "dog eats dog" attitude.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Even though I haven't seen many of your posts, I know you're awesome


----------



## Malek

I like your choice of movies. Also you're from London. I find British people quite fascinating for some reason. You also give off that vibe of someone who is chill/laid back personality. Y'know, someone people can be comfortable around and not feel judged.

In short, you're awesome dude, awesome tah possum!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

The About Me section of your profile is actually interesting.


----------



## Malek

Yo, you like Nintendo/Sega characters, Pokemon, reading & gaming!? "I" like said stuff too! :boogie. I like your taste in music as well.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Malek said:


> Yo, you like Nintendo/Sega characters, Pokemon, reading & gaming!? "I" like said stuff too! :boogie. I like your taste in music as well.


I love that stuff, yes  nice to know I'm not alone! People tend to find me childish when they realize I still love pokemon, nintendo, and sega. You have a great taste in gaming too!​


----------



## Goldenlegacy

^ Your username lies. You don't seem quiet at all. Which is a good thing.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Haha, if only you knew me in real life. It's practically a second name to everyone who's around me. But you seem like a good person. I find your username interesting and you've got some cool hobbies in my book.


----------



## Goldenlegacy

The Quiet Girl said:


> Haha, if only you knew me in real life. It's practically a second name to everyone who's around me. But you seem like a good person. I find your username interesting and you've got some cool hobbies in my book.


Haha. 
Thank you.


----------



## Owl-99

Great username, and an eye catching avatar.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Pretty chill dude.


----------



## Raphael200

Has a a good username.


----------



## Paramecium

Loves himself so much, which is a plus.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Pretty face and I like your status lol.


----------



## fallen18

I like your first sig  people worry way to much about the media


----------



## noyadefleur

Very pretty and it's good to see you back around!


----------



## fallen18

aw well thanks  anddd your gorgeous! and like ballet *high fives*


----------



## Raphael200

Very,very friendly.:clap


----------



## fallen18

Hahah loving your sig it reminds me of skittles. Taste the rainbow :yay


----------



## Cam1

Nice avatar, and nice location! Also, seems like you have an interesting job.


----------



## Gordom

It's impressive that you have a Pharmacy Tech job so early into your career and studies. Anything in that field is a big responsibility and one that would only be given to someone who's really trustworthy and smart.


----------



## fallen18

Gordom is pretty knowledgable ^_^ and I think is a dog lover which means he's very kind!


----------



## Gordom

Your quotes are very thought provoking and yet easy to relate to.


----------



## AwkBoy

Kind of shallow when compared to other compliments here, but nice dog in your avatar.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Not afraid to show your cannabis passion, I respect that.


----------



## Gordom

You have a good aesthetic and creative sense, and I like your graphics. I can picture the SAS revolution graphic being used as an intro. to a movie.


----------



## Suraj

I like that your profile seems up beat and you seem like a really nice person. A person who wants to improve their life...And I like ur dog pic, it reminds me of the dog from Seven Heaven "Happy"


----------



## MrQuiet76

that bumblebee quote in your sig is one of the coolest things i've ever read!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Mr.Quiet's avatar makes me chuckle.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like the fact that you're nerdy.


----------



## cousin corona

Girl +glasses+ sonic fan= awesome


----------



## fallen18

Regina spektor has good taste in music


----------



## Owl-99

A kind a thoughtful girl.


----------



## Bluueyyy

I like your username....BigBlue38....Blluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy powerrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Is just so nice.


----------



## soupbasket

I saw that you're a teacher. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ I think it's amazing that you like Biology. I rarely come across women who like it.


----------



## Daniel C

Aha! I finally found you. Changing your username does not absolve you from the fact that you still owe me a golden star.
But ehm... this is the compliment thread so: you've got great hobbies, a very stylish profile page and an interesting taste in books. All in all you seem like a nice and interesting person.
But you still owe me a golden star.


----------



## Queen of Spades

^ Lol..Okay I've been exposed. I shall give you your rightfully deserved gold star 

Compliment: You have amazingly detailed info on your profile page. I see you've taken time to fill out everything. Very good!


----------



## Raphael200

Quite friendly.


----------



## Cam1

I like his friendliness and positivity, and his signatures are always pretty cool


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Good taste in music and books. Also, the kitty in your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Gordom

Looking at your profile, I get the impression you can identify the strengths in others who get overlooked because they're viewed as "weird" by others. I've always thought people who can do that are cool and interesting people themselves.


----------



## rawrguy

Your profile gave me the idea of using google street view to "travel"


----------



## Scorpio90

Seems to be a nice and friendly guy ^^


----------



## Gordom

*EDITED*: Scorpio90 beat me to the compliment of Rawrguy right before I posted this, so I'll say something about both of you.

*Rawrguy:
*


rawrguy said:


> Your profile gave me the idea of using google street view to "travel"


That's nice to know- Yeah- I can kind of get lost in my own little world doing that.

Between rock climbing and giving musical performances you seem like someone who believes in living life to the fullest.

*Scorpio90*: I think it's great that you have a compassion for animals.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You seem to be a generally nice, intelligent, and unique person. Keep it up


----------



## Chilantree

You are a really cool fantastic person.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Your username interests me.


----------



## Paramecium

Has a hilarious avatar!


----------



## Brasilia

CHOPPER!!!

Such a friendly, intelligent and witty person, I can talk to her for hours about the most ridiculous things!! 

#Rebecca Black #bonamana #The Queen #R.I.P. Oprah #Turkey


----------



## fallen18

Haha is a very lively person who is also full of wit  I enjoy seeing your posts around here and you seem like a nice guy.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Is nice to everyone and easy to talk to


----------



## fallen18

Is funny and also easy to talk to even though he's a smarty pants who apparently charges ppl for his knowledge lol :b


----------



## ShadyGFX

Is really good looking and listened to my useless facts lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't like pot-smokers. Like I _really_ don't like them. I ****ING HATE THEM.

But you're a cool and funny guy and I like you. That's saying a lot. Trust me _homme._


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

LOL you always have really humorous comments!


----------



## fallen18

Your really nice and cute  plus you like Percy Jackson which makes you pretty chill in my book!


----------



## MrQuiet76

one of the nicest persons out there


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're a nice person who lives in the same state as me. =p


----------



## quietmusicman

you seem very friendly and polite


----------



## Paramecium

Has good musical works. I listened to them.
Also its amazing that he has a synthesizer!



Brasilia said:


> Such a friendly, intelligent and witty person.


Same for you :squeeze


----------



## KPanthera

Has great taste in music :clap


----------



## Malek

Directed at KPanthera:

Don't see a profile so I don't really have much to go on, that said I think you mentioned you were a lurker for awhile and just recently made an acct, I say good for you mate. I hope you find what you're looking for on this site.
Also your avatar of Scar from The Lion King is wicked cool. :wels
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Directed at Psychedelic Breakfast:
You have a great sense of humor! You give spot on advice and are not afraid to say it as it is. I like your profile wallpaper, very festive. Winny The Pooh ftw. Intelligent, funny, honest.


----------



## Raphael200

Seems quite friendly.


----------



## fallen18

Has awesome dancing skills gangnam style with a bit of a waltz haha


----------



## Rossy

Lovely girl.


----------



## fallen18

A pretty sweet guy


----------



## rawrguy

Likes Red Jump Suit Apparatus. A band I loved in high school. This automatically makes you cool.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Has one of the best smiles I've seen!


----------



## fallen18

Is a nice guy with a good sense of humor also I'm liking the change in your avatar btw! It's cool in green


----------



## Bryan108

lightens up the mood on SAS with her bubbly personality


----------



## fallen18

Holy shiz that's a first...... I used to bring it down x) nice change there. But any who adds awesome personality to this forum with his sombrero dog  Is also nice to talk to.


----------



## Monotony

Is funny


----------



## Malek

Based on your profile/some posts, you seem like a humorous, kind, intelligent, all around cool guy. By the way, your cat looks awesome dude, it gives off that vibe like it could possess magical powers with those soul gazing green eyes.


----------



## vanishingpt

Has an Edgar Allen Poe quotation in his signature, therefore he's awesome by default LOL


----------



## fallen18

Those shoes in your avatar are sick!


----------



## Cam1

Seems very friendly, great status and signature


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cute, funny, friendly guy.


----------



## Malek

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Cute, funny, friendly guy.


So are you dude, also your mohawks are freakin' awesome!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Seems like a cool dude to talk to.


----------



## Raphael200

Very nice and friendly girl.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your username and location lol.


----------



## Raphael200

I like your avatar,very creative.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Ok taste in usernames, I guess.


----------



## fallen18

Intersting username


----------



## houseiris

Super cute avatar and profile. Also seems to be sweet and nice to everyone on here.


----------



## Rossy

She has a really nice first name which you dont see often.


----------



## fallen18

Lives in a awesome place


----------



## Cam1

From what I've seen, a friendly and well respected poster.


----------



## fallen18

Seems like a really nice guy I like many of your posts  and you also have some awesome taste in music Breaking Benjamin, Linkin Park, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Mumford & Sons & Lupe Fiasco <---was just listening to one of his songs a few moments ago.


----------



## Rossy

She is a lovely looking young lady


----------



## Gordom

You're one of the most well respected members here.


----------



## Rossy

Has great sarcasm.


----------



## fallen18

Too modest


----------



## Bryan108

has a very cute dog named Gizmo


----------



## fallen18

Bryan=awesomeness :yes


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Beautiful lady and always nice


----------



## fallen18

Loving the new avatar  even though your picture was really pretty in the other one domo is pretty awesome lol


----------



## Bryan108

Kristi= awesomeness x 2 :yes


----------



## fallen18

Bryan's dog Priya= awesomeness x 3 he rocks that sombrero :teeth


----------



## Bryan108

Kristi's dog Gizmo= Awesomeness x 9347847 cutest little puppy :clap


----------



## Owl-99

Is the man about town


----------



## Cam1

Is the best word associater on SAS!

Also, I enjoy your posts and love the signature


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Very meaningful and thought-provoking signature.


----------



## Raphael200

Gives funny compliments....


----------



## Dissonance

General the Panda said:


> Gives funny compliments....


Your sig is colorful.


----------



## Raphael200

Your avatar makes u look very intelligent and noble,like me.


----------



## fallen18

Has a unique personality. Which is good.


----------



## ak3891

fallen18 said:


> Has a unique personality. Which is good.


I can't say much but em i love manga too!:boogie


----------



## fallen18

Woo! \(^_^)/ also loves manga and is from a cool place with a sick accent.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

has very elite pet naming skills! moemoe and gismo? Respect!


----------



## Cam1

Seems like an interesting person with a wide variety of hobbies and activities.


----------



## buckmg1

You are a very nice and motivating person


----------



## fallen18

Is new here so welcome to SAS :yay and liking the avatar


----------



## Owl-99

Has a pleasant online personality


----------



## Satou

Good at complimenting people. Love your current avatar too.


----------



## ak3891

Satou said:


> Good at complimenting people. Love your current avatar too.


Would have an accent chicks would dig over here in England ahah


----------



## rawrguy

Putting pictures of yourself on your profile takes some major huevos. Also, you look like one of those kids from One Direction.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ You just seem like the kind of laid back guy I would want to hangout with.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your username and your posts. Seems like a pretty chill dude.


----------



## Malek

I like your signatures, if only the general consensus of humanity agreed, we'd sure have alot less fake people pretending to like "cool" things they're not really passionate about, sports, partying/drinking, cars, etc.


----------



## Owl-99

Is very informative.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Bigblue's love for The Grumpy Cat is touching.


----------



## Raphael200

Funny,friendly guy.


----------



## Scorpio90

mark101 said:


> cute and cuddly so i hear


I love ur Turn - ons cuz I have them all, lol
(To be honest)


----------



## Scorpio90

mark101 said:


> Cute as hell and awesome turn-ons lol


I love ur honesty so bad, lol, ok ok, I should stop :"> :b


----------



## ufc

You want to help out people, which is really admirable!


----------



## Scorpio90

ufc said:


> You want to help out people, which is really admirable!


Uhm ): I have a turn - off u listed ): I seem to be really stupid at the front of my beloved one ):
Anyway, we share some hobbies together:
- hang with my loved ones
- driving around on a nice day just for the hell oif it
- Lay outside in the backyard on a nice warm day and just chill
Gerry, u'r a brave guy, and I love the way you are enjoying ur life :b


----------



## Cam1

Friendly and upbeat! Nice signature as well.


----------



## Satou

You have a really nice avatar.

Read your profile, just wanted to wish you well on your college education.


----------



## Gordom

One of your hobbies is studying web coding, so you must be very intelligent.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Seems like a nice guy with a good understanding of the world and the dog in his avatar is really cute.


----------



## Cam1

Cute dog, interesting location - first person from Montana I've seen here. Also, you seem to have a pretty good sense of self.


----------



## Owl-99

Gives great compliments and is a nice guy to boot.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Funny avatar and agreeable status.


----------



## Owl-99

I really dig your sig, that's the spirit.


----------



## ak3891

rawrguy said:


> Putting pictures of yourself on your profile takes some major huevos. Also, you look like one of those kids from One Direction.


Thankyou and pahahaha this made my day


----------



## ufc

You like to live a healthy lifestyle. Big props for that!


----------



## Daniel C

You seem like a nice guy, you have great hobbies, and you like the Beatles. :clap


----------



## ufc

Right back at ya brother


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy with great interests. Glad he was one of the first people I met on this site xD


----------



## andy7

Seems like a nice guy. BTW, sorry for your friend. Also good luck with college.


----------



## Gordom

I think it's great that you know English and Spanish. And better yet, you're using your ability to come on this thread and say nice things about fellow members.


----------



## Satou

Wow, you have a very discerning taste in movies and you like to read some heavy material. You must be rather intellectual. 

That picture of cats in your album is totally adorable as well, you have excellent taste.


----------



## Raphael200

Very interesting hobbies.


----------



## Gordom

I love your signature's supportive message. Also, the way you designed your signature, profile, location, etc. show that you're a creative person, which is great.


----------



## Cam1

Seems to be a smart and friendly guy, who gives great compliments!


----------



## jamesq

Cam1 said:


> Seems to be a smart and friendly guy, who gives great compliments!


You have a very heart-warming avatar and seem quite mature!

Also Happy Thanksgiving All!


----------



## B l o s s o m

jamesq said:


> You have a very heart-warming avatar and seem quite mature!
> 
> Also Happy Thanksgiving All!


I like your photos where you're working on lab work --- looks like the mad scientist has been unleashed:b


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty and nice girl.


----------



## B l o s s o m

always gives sweet compliments and could be a great friend once you get to know him


----------



## Raphael200

Dare I,the decent gentlemen,say it?

Oh well,I think u are just as sexy as your avatar young lady.

Don't take it personally,it was just a friendly comment.

*Dodges for her incoming fist*


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Comforting signature, and funny compliments.


----------



## Raphael200

Thanks so much for that blueberry pie u baked me and the boys,we ate every last piece of crumb.U should have seen that Commander's face,he was sooooo jealous ,perhaps u should bake them one too.Quiet girl,u are on helluva chef!


----------



## Gurosan

person with such colorful signature? it just means his day needs to be made by this awesome mega cool compliment post!
have a good one dude!


----------



## Raphael200

Seems like a nice guy...........I said seems!Don't get too happy!


----------



## Cam1

Friendly, easy going, and pleasant guy to have around the forum. Also, like the name change and new avatar xD


----------



## Raphael200

I see,I like yours too.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Takes pride in his individuality. : )
x


----------



## gusstaf

Assuming that's you in your avatar, you have very pretty eyes


----------



## Gordom

I get the impression from your profile that you have a lot of energy (skiiing, dancing, etc.). Plus you like cats, which is always a good thing.


----------



## B l o s s o m

General the Panda said:


> Dare I,the decent gentlemen,say it?
> 
> Oh well,I think u are just as sexy as your avatar young lady.
> 
> Don't take it personally,it was just a friendly comment.
> 
> *Dodges for her incoming fist*


Thank you for the kind compliment young gentleman!

p.s. I'm not going to punch you, you were being friendly.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Gordom said:


> I get the impression from your profile that you have a lot of energy (skiiing, dancing, etc.). Plus you like cats, which is always a good thing.


Gordom, if you made those dishes (the ones in your photos) then you seem like a great cook  Keep it up!


----------



## Raphael200

B l o s s o m said:


> Thank you for the kind compliment young gentleman!
> 
> p.s. I'm not going to punch you, you were being friendly.


Y have an awesome favorite quote,the world needs a group hug indeed:yes:squeeze:group:squeeze:yes

And thanks for not punching me.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you seem to be a friendly person who gives awesome hugs!


----------



## Raphael200

Yes,I get that a lot,U seem like a friendly person yourself!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Cool username.. I love pandas!


----------



## Cam1

Seems Friendly, caring, and likable. Nice signature, been meaning to read that book but haven't had the time wit school.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Pardon me for being so superficial, but he's a very handsome chap!


----------



## northstar1991

Is new to the site. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Dissonance

Tells me which way is north.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has cool avatar.


----------



## soupbasket

Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Rossy

Cool username and cool girl.


----------



## Baiken

Well-spoken, sensible, good tastes.


----------



## Baiken

soupbasket said:


> Your avatar is cute.


Well-spoken, sensible, good tastes.


----------



## Raphael200

Interesting username......


----------



## 84929

Likes the movies Rambo and The Avengers which I do too


----------



## Cam1

^love your username, pumpkin seeds are delicious! Like the first quote as well, it's definitely true.


----------



## WhoDey85

Contributes a lot of positivity to this site and runs the NFL pickem!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Was there to comment when I needed support. Being helpful and caring is part of his character.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a beautiful water nymph


----------



## B l o s s o m

Grumpy cat is adorable  ... You seem to want to maintain meaningful friendships from what the comments I could read on your profile page. That goes to show you care for friendly connections and give importance to the people you're chatting with.


----------



## bioalp43

You're beautiful--both inside and out. Sometimes I wonder about the good people that make this world a better place to live in, and when I do, you always come to mind.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

You are as gorgeous on the inside as you are on the outside, bioalp3. Whenever I wonder about people who do good deeds in the earth, making it a beautifully altrustic place to live in, you always pop up on that list.:boogie:yes


----------



## B l o s s o m

Awwh!! :squeeze You just made me feel happy Bio. 

You're very honest and genuine, and a great friend. And, you're huggable (hope this doesn't sound weird) ---> Here goes another hug :squeeze


@PHD in Ebonics: I don't know you, but you have been on this site here before me, which means you have sought help for SA sooner. Thumbs up!


----------



## Raphael200

U make me smile.


----------



## Satou

Blossom, you have a kind, loving disposition, and you use it to uplift and inspire others, and I salute you for that. 

In fact, let me give you a standing ovation. :clap

I'd be happy to have you as a friend, and here, for being such a wonderful person, have one of these on me:

:squeeze

@General The Panda - I couldn't agree more. And thanks for giving people shoulders to cry on when they need it, that's a very noble thing to offer, and it's nice to know I've met not one but two people who cherish being compassionate.


----------



## Scorpio90

Satou said:


> Blossom, you have a kind, loving disposition, and you use it to uplift and inspire others, and I salute you for that.
> 
> In fact, let me give you a standing ovation. :clap
> 
> I'd be happy to have you as a friend, and here, for being such a wonderful person, have one of these on me:
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> @General The Panda - I couldn't agree more. And thanks for giving people shoulders to cry on when they need it, that's a very noble thing to offer, and it's nice to know I've met not one but two people who cherish being compassionate.


Satou, it's a very warm name (Idk, it's cold here and I feel it when I say ur name out :b)
ur name and ur avatar give me a feeling that u r a nice, kind and interesting guy.


----------



## mik

Scorpio is nice, friendly and cool to talk to


----------



## Scorpio90

mik said:


> Scorpio is nice, friendly and cool to talk to


This guy is just perfect, so gals, who live in America, come and take him :b


----------



## Raphael200

Pretty avatar!


----------



## fallen18

Really like your new sig


----------



## fallen18

Hahaha is funny  and is a poster that makes SAS more welcoming.


----------



## Sunkisst

Your avi made me smile lol but you seem very kind hearted and thats no lie


----------



## fallen18

Is a awesome new person :b welcome to SAS!! :boogie:boogie:clap


And OMG you are gorgeous Girly :O


----------



## Raphael200

I say the same for u.


----------



## fallen18

Is very sweet


----------



## Raphael200

Is very kind.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy, like the new signature.

I'm running out of new compliments for you! Lol. Luckily you're easily complimentable.


----------



## Malek

You're a friendly guy as well. I've already complimented you in the past I think pertaining to your interests/hobbies and your cool personality vibe so I'm gonna take myself out of my comfort zone and compliment you on your looks... You're quite the good looking guy, no ****...


----------



## B l o s s o m

is a person who can take a joke, and shows that he's open to chat with people, wanting to connect with others


----------



## fallen18

One of my favoritest people here  you're a really great role model going for teaching despite having SA I think that's amazing and I'm really excited for you! I think you'll be a great teacher :yes


----------



## kast

You seem like a very kind-hearted person and I like your signature, where is it from?


----------



## fallen18

It's from a anime but thank you!  you seem like a pretty cool guy and you're from a interesting place. Australlia is beautiful :yes that's deff on my list of places I would love to eventually go


----------



## B l o s s o m

I love your status "Just keep swimming" ... That's the spirit!  Plus, you're an adorable young lady and you have a heart of gold!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Painted wings on a canvas in the middle of an ocean mermaid seated on a rock with mountains looming in the distance. I dig it

Oh and yea Blossom is cool


----------



## Raphael200

Is a friendly guy who gives very heart warming compliments.


----------



## fallen18

Woo someone who likes phantom of the opera \(^_^)/ I love that movie


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like your avatar  Its cute like you =)


----------



## fallen18

Haha I like _your_ avatar since its pretty like you <3 Also b/c I love mermaids how can you not like Ariel :b


----------



## Cam1

One of the friendliest posters I've seen on SAS. Full of positivity as well.

P.S. : Is positivity not a word? It always has the red wiggly line under it >.>


----------



## fallen18

Is a very nice guy  who likes the underworld series (great movies) and I dont think so....well at least not in the the way you intend to use it lol but it should be I mean negativity is a word??? :b so why not positivity.


----------



## Rossy

Her YouTube vidoes make me smile.


----------



## fallen18

Is a frequent poster here! :boogie


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're a frequent poster on this thread too


----------



## apx24

One of the most optimistic members of SAS, whose positivity I love


----------



## Brasilia

Incredibly helpful and his posts are always insightful, a good laugh too  given me hope for the future - Thanks!

...A true Frenchman!! (but he's not French, he's ENGLISH and proud!!!)


----------



## Raphael200

U post killer gifs,I never get tired of them,if u dont believe me>........


----------



## apx24

General the Panda said:


> U post killer gifs,I never get tired of them,if u dont believe me>........


You have great gifs as well, especially the Panda ones that you use!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is from the sexiest country on earth.


----------



## ak3891

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Is from the sexiest country on earth.


Has the most low-dressed girls on earth in their country. haha


----------



## ak3891

ak3891 said:


> Has the most low-dressed girls on earth in their country. haha


actually that was really bad.. em has a good style and contributes alot of ideas on here


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ak3891 said:


> Has the most low-dressed girls on earth in their country. haha


***GIF Removed***


----------



## Raphael200

U have terrible taste in pics,but i like the gif.........for now.


----------



## Cam1

Running out of new comments for you xD

Anyways, you seem like a good guy one could turn to when they are going through a tough time. Keep on being yourself, you seem like a good dude.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I'm not sure if I've told you this before, so I apologize if I have haha;

I really like your taste in movies and music, and the fact that you like to take care of yourself it seems.


----------



## Evalina

Ahh! You read, write, and bake? AND play video games? 
You're basically labeled awesome by me. That's like everything I do, except you'd probably out-bake me any time. :b


----------



## srschirm

Likes to bake!


----------



## Raphael200

Also a bachelor like me,for that,ur cool.


----------



## Loveless

He is the general. HEED TO HIS COMMAND. Or I'll feed you to an Uzbek Brothel. That wouldn't be a bad thing ;D


----------



## trinitrish

You live in a Country thats been my Dream Visit and I like your Avatar, its Funny. Who doesn't like a Mr. Bean!


----------



## Raphael200

Seems very smart for liking rowan atkinson.


----------



## trinitrish

and Panda is the name of my Puppy, but of course you know that!:boogie


----------



## Raphael200

Picks nice names for puppies,which makes me happy,yay for puppies!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

he is da' the real kung fu panda, but in disguise


----------



## Raphael200

u lie!








Tells funny lies.


----------



## B l o s s o m

is funny


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

believes in the power of introverts


----------



## Cam1

Funny and friendly guy from a very cool country. Like your avatar as well. We also share the the same May 1st birthday


----------



## LearningToFly

You seem like the type of person who really tries to live life to the fullest. Also I like your taste in music.


----------



## apx24

Is a kind and talented individual (his profile says he can play guitar!) :clap


----------



## B l o s s o m

You've got an avatar of the most romantic place to be in the whole world


----------



## fallen18

Is one of the sweetest nicest fantastical filled with awesomeness person on here


----------



## Malek

You seem like a very artistic, positive, chipper person. Quite possibly full of energy and capable of looking at the bright side of things. You young people and your positive outlook on life, I envy that. This depressing site sure could use a lot more people like you to brighten up their day. Negativity is by far more contagious, but you seem like one of those positive people that can spread happiness, if that makes any sense. :yes'

Oh and your open minded taste in music is great.


----------



## srschirm

Is very open about himself, a trait I find quite admirable.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Is an awesome and funny guy. Also, good looking :b

(That sounded gayer than it should have lol)


----------



## fallen18

I always appreciate seeing your posts around here  is a pretty funny guy!


----------



## mdiada

cute avatar


----------



## fallen18

Thanks! I like yours as well you look very pretty and I love your hair :yes


----------



## Raphael200

One of the friendliest people here.


----------



## Satou

According to your profile, you want to make people happy because you feel they deserve to be happy, and if you can make one person a day happy, you feel you've done your part, right? 

Well, I'm happy to know you have such an admirable mission in life, and I hope you continue to cheer and uplift many, many people in what I hope is a long and fruitful life. :clap

Here, have one of these on me:

:squeeze


----------



## Relz

Wow, you're really positive! You put effort into your compliment even though you really didn't have to. Why can't everybody be that nice!? 

Also, you read _One Day In The Life Of Ivan Denisovich_, so you're awesome! I just like it when I see people who have read the same things I have. It makes me feel like I'm not an alien on my own little island of things I alone have done. Which makes me happy! You're awesome for making me happy without even realizing it!


----------



## bioalp43

Aww, I read your profile and I'm sorry you have trouble escaping anxiety, so I feel ya on that for sure. Also, you seem like a genuine person, and like to spread joy, which are both pluses.


----------



## trinitrish

You take a very nice Potrait and I like California too!


----------



## orio

I think you're very good looking and I like your music taste


----------



## trinitrish

orio said:


> I think you're very good looking and I like your music taste


And I think you give really nice compliments. And ohhh yeh...I am a big Walking Dead Fan!!!!


----------



## Malek

^-- Is cool cause they're a Walking Dead fan! :boogie

Also you look for great qualities in people, and yes, Harry Potter novels do count, and yeah orio is correct in his assessment. Oh and your dog is awesome, that is a great picture!


----------



## Cam1

Interesting, smart, and very open. I enjoyed reading your "about me" section, you seem like a pretty interesting guy. Also from seeing you around SAS I know you're pretty friendly as well.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I really like your signature, it really impressed me  You seem to be a friendly, positive person


----------



## Rossy

What else can I say? She always looks great in any dress.


----------



## fallen18

can be pretty funny and is from a super beautiful place


----------



## Monotony

Exceeds the international allowed limit of awesomeness per person.


----------



## fallen18

always has the best cat gifs and is a good friend to talk to :clap


----------



## Gordom

You go out of your way to make people feel appreciated.


----------



## Owl-99

A positive and well respected member of SAS


----------



## huh

You're a big ball of awesome. And your avatar is great :lol


----------



## Gordom

*Originally Meant for Big Blue 38:*

Your wit comes out in your profile and I love how one of your favorite types of music is Celtic.

*For Huh (who beat me to complimenting Big Blue 38):* You seem very intelligent with the scientific interests and two of your favorite movies are two of my absolute favorites (Office Space and Idiocracy (most people aren't even familiar with Idiocracy)).


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're very insightful and kind. You give me a positive vibe, which is good.


----------



## pastels

you seem very nice


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're pretty, and I love your proile pic.


----------



## Satou

For someone who calls themself the "The Quiet Girl", you sure say some wonderful compliments to people.

Nice avatar, too.


----------



## soupbasket

Satou, you seem cheerful and kind. Kudos for that. I think it's awesome you're studying web coding.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you have good virtues like those of listening and observing (from your profile) --- these are the key to establish meaningful relationships with people and it goes to show the patience you have, and the nurturing attitude you have towards others.


----------



## Daniel C

You seem like a very friendly and caring person (in fact, you say that you're a caring person, so I assume that's true :b) and you also seem very positive, which is quite a good thing. And you're always very supportive towards other persons on this forum. So all in all, you're pretty great.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly, level-headed, and smart guy with a pretty neat location.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Cam1 said:


> Friendly, level-headed, and smart guy with a pretty neat location.


A rather handsome, approachable avatar (no **** :teeth ) and of course reminds me of Steven King locations !


----------



## B l o s s o m

I don't know you as much but from your profile I can see that you're a sensitive person, you enjoy humour and got a job in finance (well done!)


----------



## dawn marie

B l o s s o m said:


> I don't know you as much but from your profile I can see that you're a sensitive person, you enjoy humour and got a job in finance (well done!)


You seem like a really cool and genuine person. We have a lot in common too! You seem like you really like to make others happy and are here to help other people.


----------



## Cam1

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> A rather handsome, approachable avatar (no **** :teeth ) and of course reminds me of Steven King locations !


Lol, last year I went to a university that was less than 5 minutes from Stephen King's house In Bangor, ME. Went by it a few times, it's actually pretty creepy. Has this big metal fence with bats on the top. Very old and spooky looking place.

@Dawn Marie

You're signature is awesome, love the quote. You also seem friendly and hard working, being a manager and a student seems like a lot of work, and also a lot of social exposure! Keep it up 
You're also quite good looking as well.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have a lovely smile Dawn.. Always wear your smile, it's contagious and would make people smile too 

@ Cam1: You seem to be a person who's approachable because of your friendly nature.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You immediately struck me as very artistic because of your avatar and how you put your location. Reading into your profile (in a none-stalkerish way), you strike me as very sweet and kind-hearted.


----------



## ShadyGFX

You are kind because you're always giving compliments


----------



## AwkBoy

You don't seem to hate on people


----------



## Raphael200

So,u r my compliment buddy for today,well,from the looks of it u are a very creative person,knows what women in life are good,and U can really invite me whn u rent a movie,coz your movies rock.


----------



## pastels

u speak German which is awesome!


----------



## Raphael200

Lol,kinda,yavohl.Thanks for th compliment.

U seem to be just as smart as your signature,I loveeeeeeeeee the sig btw.


----------



## northstar1991

Has an interesting username abnd I like the colored sig


----------



## Gordom

You seem to have that great mix of being passionate about what you believe in but still being very diplomatic and non abrasive in expressing your opinions.


----------



## Dragonfly2

You seem to possess all the qualities of a good person! :clap


----------



## John316C

Your _Fabulous_! *Sue*!​


----------



## pastels

loving the avatar pic


----------



## trinitrish

Think you will be a total DIVA!


----------



## Daniel C

I don't really know you, but judging by your photgraphs you have an incredibly cool life. Also, you seem to be quite positive and carefree (for someone with SA in any case) so that's rather great. And you're from Trinidad. How cool is that?


----------



## Jakers

Seems down to earth.


----------



## Cam1

Jakers said:


> Seems down to earth.


Hmm, not much to go with on your profile yet, but it seems you recently joined. Best of luck to you in fighting your SA. The fact that you're on this thread must mean you must be a positive guy :clap


----------



## Daniel C

You always seem very friendly and you have very cool hobbies. Sportive and musical at the same time. :clap I really envy you. And your childhood picture looks incredibly cute.


----------



## Brasilia

Why if it isn't my favourite Dutchman , yet he is more English than I'll ever be! Such an intelligent guy, very eloquent and fascinates me with every post of his. I wish I could carry myself with such grace and charm as Mr. Daniel C (even though we all know that's not his real name! Very mysterious  haha) 

#SirDavidAttenborough


----------



## Raphael200

The king of Gifs Whoopwhoop!


----------



## B l o s s o m

I'm lovin' your status... and am sure many others love it as well. Your positivity carries itself through the whole forum and it's infectious!


----------



## ACCV93

Blossom. I like your profile it is very creative and you are an awesome drawer. You are also pretty and legit so nice and positive and supportive it's very refreshing to see on this forum 

For example:

*There are quite a number of people who could use a hug. Here's a hug for anyone who feels lonely, ignored, sad, rejected, hurt, angered or anyone who feels neglected:

:group:squeeze

Post your own hugs (with different images) and comments if you need a hug right now.*

You seem to be an awesome person and someone who always tries to help others see the positive!


----------



## B l o s s o m

has made an uber, super, positive comment and its people like you who lift up my morale. There should be more people like you in the world


----------



## Raphael200

I can say the same for you,but everyone should be unique.


----------



## apx24

Is incredibly kind to other and gives out positivity and hugs to people


----------



## Rossy

Cool avatar


----------



## B l o s s o m

Rossy's a cool person, get to know him


----------



## Rossy

She oozes natural beauty.


----------



## Raphael200

I don't know thee,but thy seems like a very fine man.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly and likable guy with a good sense of humor


----------



## ShadyGFX

Good sense of humour and a great smile


----------



## Raphael200

Rockon avatar!


----------



## mdiada

lol i like your status :b


----------



## Raphael200

Urs makes me smile.


----------



## fallen18

Is able to make others smile with his sense of humor & hugs


----------



## Malek

You compliment people here quite a bit. That shows that you are a kindhearted, caring person, and is not afraid to show it! :yes


----------



## fallen18

You seem really nice  and I think if someone like you was to aim high in life you would definitely accomplish a lot. Keep up all the hard work and don't give up :high5


----------



## Cam1

Thoughtful, kind, sweet, friendly, etc.


----------



## Gordom

You seem very friendly and in your profile you have a positive "can do" attitude. And you replied to my question in another thread (about spam), which I really appreciate!


----------



## dawn marie

Cam1 said:


> @Dawn Marie
> 
> You're signature is awesome, love the quote. You also seem friendly and hard working, being a manager and a student seems like a lot of work, and also a lot of social exposure! Keep it up
> You're also quite good looking as well.


Hey, thanks! That's rather nice of you. I think you are a cool person, you seem pretty friendly. Your hobbies are pretty cool; I'm into outdoorsy stuff, too. And your taste in music is awesome!! Thanks for being so sweet


----------



## Raphael200

Seems like a nice girl to me.


----------



## pastels

nicest guy on this forum


----------



## Raphael200

WHat?No,that can't be true!

That was so nice of you to say.

U just made my day feel extra awesome.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Has a sense of humour, seems the type to get along well with all kinds of people


----------



## Brasilia

I keep hearing how nice this B L O S S O M gal is, she's a popular user that's for sure, well keep doing what it is that you're doing because you certainly blossom in the garden of SAS


----------



## lionheartedrob

Seems to have a eclectic taste in music with a positive outlook


----------



## Camelleone

new member here and seems to be good at writing or any journalistic work.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I love the quote she has on her about me page.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy, I believe we're currently matched up in the fantasy football league...

You have a great taste in movies it seems, and wide variety of interesting hobbies. You seem like a smart guy as well.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly guy, I believe we're currently matched up in the fantasy football league...

You have a great taste in movies it seems, and wide variety of interesting hobbies. You seem like a smart guy as well.


----------



## JohnnyWhite

Cam1 said:


> Friendly guy, I believe we're currently matched up in the fantasy football league...
> 
> You have a great taste in movies it seems, and wide variety of interesting hobbies. You seem like a smart guy as well.


We're both 19. That makes you cool to me.


----------



## Raphael200

U live im america,which makes u SUPER cool to me .


----------



## bioalp43

You seem like quiet the interesting guy. I don't know if it's your teenage hormones that make you act out, but I hope you don't kill me if we ever get too close :b. But just like a panda, you are friendly and probably make a nice cuddle buddy. But also like a panda, you can rip out other people's hearts. . .I think that name fits you well


----------



## Raphael200

Uhhhhhhhhh thanks...........

U give.........interesting,compliments.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

panda you are a great general. especially in chat


----------



## bioalp43

You're from California, which means the following:









Also you seem like the socialist type, which I find to be cool.


----------



## Gordom

You seem upbeat and you must like maps!


----------



## pastels

love ur pets


----------



## Brasilia

A cool chick with plenty of chic


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a cool girl.


----------



## Brasilia

Has an _interesting _sense of humour.


----------



## fallen18

Freakin awesome....I don't know how else to put it


----------



## Rossy

She's very pretty .


----------



## fallen18

Has interesting taste in music


----------



## lzzy

^ Has an avatar that makes me go 'awwww'


----------



## ShadyGFX

Has a cool avatar that I want to use as a stencil lol


----------



## Cam1

You seem like a cool and laid back guy who's normally in good spirit, based on your posts. You also display a good sense of humor and seem quite creative. I've never seen you post anything negative... *thumbs up*.


----------



## Scorpio90

Handsome, loving guy 
I do believe that u cheer up a lot a lot of people here :b


----------



## pastels

pretty girl


----------



## Gordom

You're a fairly new and friendly contributor on this thread. Your posts here are very supportive, so I think you're a great new addition here!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has a cool dog in avatar.


----------



## lzzy

^ Is my new roommate despite how messy I can be!


----------



## Tarento

^ Looking forward to meet a fellow 18 year old student from Belgium


----------



## Raphael200

U have good choice of friends,keep it that way mein friend.


----------



## Brasilia

Full of life and a fantastically fun poster, a colourful character just like his signature :yes


----------



## Raphael200

What can I say about the King of gifs,well,U are always making me smile with your oprahs and other stuff,thank you Brasilia,U post awesome gifs and pics.


----------



## niacin

I've seen your posts on my wall and you seem like a really sweet person.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Friendly and pleasant company. Has a really long, sexy tail.


----------



## B l o s s o m

has cool pictures of himself and of his dogs: Finn, Lola, Cass, and his gorgeous, cute cat Tia! I like your pets' names


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## Rossy

Cool username.


----------



## Satou

You have a social group where you support others - I think it's wonderful you're willing to have something like that.


----------



## Gordom

I've seen your posts here and they're all being very nice to people, so keep up the good work.


----------



## Cam1

An extremely friendly and intelligent guy who always gives great and well thought out compliments. I like your attitude in general, and enjoy reading your posts on this thread. Also you seem to have a pretty good handle on your SA, way to not let it hold you back.


----------



## Raphael200

Vielen danke for adding me to the skype group,U make a good friend.


----------



## dawn marie

^ is a really funny and positive member of SAS. and has a cute quote, lol


----------



## Raphael200

Thee looks cute in one's avatar.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Pandas are the ****. I love you for that. Automatically awesome. Even more points if you are currently in China protecting them physically while doling out extreme amounts of cash to breed them in public while spending gratuitous amounts of time and energy holed up in a library studying about their characteristics and habits and how you can save them!!!!!


----------



## trinitrish

Its really cool that Basketball get your knickers off!!!!


----------



## Raphael200

U have a very inspirational signature .


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

You seem like a very friendly person that has the ability to easily cheer people up and your signature made me smile.


----------



## lzzy

^ Has a face as pretty as her name is hard to pronounce  (that means pretty damn pretty!)


----------



## B l o s s o m

has awesome electric guitars! they're lovely!!


----------



## ak3891

B l o s s o m said:


> has awesome electric guitars! they're lovely!!


I would definatley date that anime, awh bootiful


----------



## bioalp43

If I was gay, I would date you. It would be on the basis that you have a nice style, and seem like a thoughtful person.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Bioalp43 has a dope sense of humor.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Your are the sunshine of my life!


----------



## Gordom

I enjoyed looking at your profile and you come across as both a very intellectual person and someone who has a witty and sharp sense of humor.


----------



## Owl-99

Anyone who regularly posts on this thread has a kind an endearing side to their nature.


----------



## Gordom

I love that you chose a cat as your avatar mascot because I've noticed people who appreciate cats (and their honesty) tend to appreciate diversity in personalities, which is great!


----------



## Cam1

Gordom said:


> I love that you chose a cat as your avatar mascot because I've noticed people who appreciate cats (and their honesty) tend to appreciate diversity in personalities, which is great!


I do one of these a day, and complimented Gordom yesterday, but not one else is posting so why not go again 

Your posts are always thoughtful. I also like how your compliments are always longer than "nice avatar" or "nice location". I'm gonna use nice location anyways... Nice location! If I could live in any state it would probably be NC. Also, is that your dog in your avatar? Always reminds me of the dog I had when I was younger.


----------



## Gordom

Cam1 said:


> Also, is that your dog in your avatar? Always reminds me of the dog I had when I was younger.


The avatar picture isn't my dog but it does remind me very much of a dog my dad had for many years when I was younger (a Great Pyrenees). I loved that dog.

I think it's great that you make it a priority to come on here every day and offer such kind compliments to people. Every post I've read of yours has been helpful and supportive.


----------



## Donness

Gordom is destined for greatness


----------



## B l o s s o m

There's not a lot of info in your profile, but you look great in your profile pic.


----------



## WhoDey85

A very kind and sweet person.


----------



## StrangePeaches

interesting blog


----------



## Raphael200

U have an excelent status.


----------



## lzzy

^ There are no words to describe the Panda, he is the entity that fills the void in everyones life, making the world a better place post by post!


----------



## fishstew

Izzy has a nice guitar in his photo :-D


----------



## B l o s s o m

omg that giraffe in your avatar is sooo cute... I do hope that with this virtual hug :squeeze you will change from an angry young man to a happy young man !


----------



## Cam1

You're very friendly and seem to be caring of others. Also, saw your thread and from what I've seen on here I think you'll be a great teacher!


----------



## lzzy

Cam's status says it all, the Caped Crusader of SAS! always there for others and just a nice guy in general  an exemple to all


----------



## northstar1991

Has great taste in music. Classic rock is awesome!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Has some really cool cheesy lame signature quotes.


----------



## kiirby

He is the hero that SAS desperately needs.


----------



## Gordom

You are definitely artistically inclined. I love your painting of the dog!


----------



## pastels

Cute avatar


----------



## Raphael200

funny avatar!


----------



## bioalp43

Should be renamed Kung Fu Panda, because he's got quite the bite in him


----------



## Raphael200

Eish!Thank you,thank you sir.

Your californian kung fu is the best ive seen so far,also,u seem to have good movie makers there.


----------



## Thiswildernessupinmyhead

Panda is an extremely kind person. He has a cool profile too and he is a hugger which makes him extra special.


----------



## Raphael200

This girl is really fun to talk with.


----------



## B l o s s o m

he's awesome  he's funny, kind, genuine, happy, huggable and a colourful person.


----------



## Raphael200

I wonder who that is,hahahahahahahaha.

I hear u are a very kind and friendly person,keep it up.


----------



## Cam1

You're an interesting guy with a big heart and a good sense of humor.


----------



## pastels

Nice fellow on sas from what i seen from ur posts great advice


----------



## Daniel C

Seems a very cool person, likes intellectual sarcastic people and inappropriate humour yay) and has a great sense of humour.


----------



## apx24

I love this guy's post on the 'let's make a story thread' in the Just for Fun section, plus he speaks good English for a Dutchman. Also, being Dutch in itself is awesome!


----------



## Becca333

regarding Daniel C:

Has interesting and cool 'Music' choices, and nice *** LOL:b


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty woman.


----------



## Brasilia

Pleasant.


----------



## bioalp43

From the posts I read, seems well-spoken and deep with his words.


----------



## Satou

You said the poster above you was good with their words, right? 

Well, after reading a bit of your profile and blog posts, I'd say you're quite the wordsmith yourself.


----------



## simian4455

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## prow

From your current activity I can see you're getting into the Christmas spirit of things!


----------



## fallen18

My bestest friend here \(^_^)/ but besides that is a sweetheart who's very caring.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

One of the friendliest and nicest members on here  Like up there with Cam1. If both of you had a baby, that baby would be so nice it would create world peace. You're also quite funny.


----------



## Cam1

You're a cool, friendly, and funny dude who seems to get along with and be accepting of everyone. Also, you have one kick *** mowhawk ;D


And that sounds like a pretty cool baby hahaha.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Has started a number of good threads in the coping with SA section such as Fighting your Brain with your Mind ...


----------



## Rossy

She's gonna make a fantastic teacher.


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems like a good guy with a lot of nice things to say about people.


----------



## kiirby

Exceptional taste in music, film and literature.


----------



## Brasilia

Very eloquent and well-spoken - (I'll admit I have to use an online dictionary to "translate" his posts sometimes ). Not afraid to speak his mind and stand up for what he truly believes in, with good intentions & always stating what he thinks is best for the SA community.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He claims that he doesn't know much about himself (read it on your profile) though others here seem to know him and everyone has posted positive comments about you. From what I've seen people say that you're funny, witty and a friendly person.


----------



## Rossy

I really enjoy talking to her.


----------



## B l o s s o m

awwh thanks Ross! Likewise, you're a guy people would enjoy talking to


----------



## bioalp43

Blossom can find a piece of gold in a pile of horse sh*t! I don't know how she does it, but it's a very admirable trait, ya know, being able to seek out the positives in any situation.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Bio...  thanks for your kind and funny compliment. You should know that you leave a positive impact on others... Your comments on SAS reflect your good intentions to help and lift people's spirits up. You write awesome blogs.


----------



## Rossy

She's very good are relaxing


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's always so determined, his perseverance will allow him to go to great lengths.


----------



## Cam1

Friendly, compassionate, motivated, and able to find the good in everything it seems.


----------



## Brasilia

He's always giving new SAS members a warm welcome on the 'First Steps' section - practically owns that section jajaja, and if I recall correctly he like American Akitas which is a good choice :yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like you have a great sense of humor, and you always can always make threads much more interesting


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have great interests (like you're into biology), and you're a good poet --- I read your poem "All Alone" and I loved it.


----------



## winnerlad

You take time to give lots of thoughtful compliments on this thread which shows that you are a kind a warm hearted soul. Your creative side really shines through in your blog which is a outward expression of your inner beauty!


----------



## Gordom

I like that your interests go from being a car connoisseur to even appreciating chick flicks (from your profile). You sound like someone who is independent in what he likes, which is a good trait.


----------



## Raphael200

I like your pretty profile .


----------



## fishstew

i like that mr panda took the time to expermiment with colour on his profile and sig.


----------



## Raphael200

Thank you.

U have an interesting name and status.


----------



## fishstew

i like that you noticed.

my forum name is a play on my real name.
my status well says it all.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Bass guitar is sweet


----------



## B l o s s o m

You look radiant in your photo  You give off that vibe of being a sincere, genuine and sweet individual.


----------



## Cam1

Your positiveness and friendly attitude is contagious.


----------



## pastels

cool nice guy on sas


----------



## FlowerChild13

^ I always love your posts, they make me laugh sometimes lol.


----------



## Raphael200

Neat avatar!


----------



## ufc

Awesome name


----------



## B l o s s o m

seems like a determined person who fights against SA


----------



## Rossy

She's a very nice girl who I really enjoy talking with and is a good online friend.


----------



## Daniel C

Hmmm I don't really know you I must admit. But judging by your posts your rather kind and also you've got a fantastic avatar. And you've got an own support group, which of course is prodigious. Also, your Scottish. I think that says enough.


----------



## bioalp43

You seem like a thoughtful and honest guy--that's going to take you places for sure.


----------



## ufc

You seem to be an all around chill guy.


----------



## Satou

Read your profile, really love your positive attitude about confronting anxiety and depression, and all I can say is that not only do I find your courage inspiring, I'd just like to add this:

Go for it. Your valor be praised.

May your battles with SA end in victory.


----------



## apx24

Seems like a cool guy and has an awesome avatar


----------



## Chieve

Hey Anish, cool name  and I think it's cool your from France, I never met a native french person before.

i think it's cool you like classical music, most people don't care for it. its nice how you take your time to try to help someone out in this forum. I've been looking through some of your posts and you give really good advice. your a compassionate and supportive to a lot of people on this site. I like how you don't call people a loser and understand others.



apx24 said:


> ^This,
> OP you're obviously very intelligent if you spent 4 years in college, that's really impressive! And having a job, that's awesome as well, I've never had a job, the thought of getting one scares the hell out of me :afr so you're very brave to even try.
> 
> You're a lot better than you think you are you just need to realise it


I think that is a good example. I wish people gave more advice or support. You obviously are helping others. A lot of people on this site don't even care, and actually a lot of people aren't even compassionate enough to reassure someone of their successes. Some people are just interested in the opposite(or same) sex...if you know what I mean, it's kind of creepy... You gave a very nice compliment though.

I like how your more realistic on here, some people make a big deal out of the dumbest things, but you seem to be fine.



apx24 said:


> This is why I know I shouldn't be in a relationship, my anxiety would make me a **** boyfriend, I'd just end up disappointing her


I doubt it, you seem like a genuinely great guy. If you tried, I'm sure you'll be able to get a girlfriend, anxiety or not. I doubt you'll disappoint her. As long as you attempt to make conversation, you should be fine and be able to find a good girlfriend quickly.



apx24 said:


> I'm sorry I can't accept this, these people may be good hearted, but they wouldn't give two ****s if we got harmed, so why should we care about them?
> I actually don't wish for the world to end, because i want to try and make something of myself, but if the world did end I wouldn't care about these people, just like they wouldn't care about me.


This is another example of your realism. You seem to be smart, and you brought up a pretty good point lol. What ever you try to make of yourself, I hope your very accomplish it greatly and get pretty far  Like with you SA for example, I think you can get far with it.

I hope you well with your anxiety  You seem to be a funny and interesting person what I can tell and it was a pleasure to at least try to give you a compliment


----------



## Cam1

A good friend who goes above and beyond to make people happy. Caring, compassionate, friendly, and good to talk to as well


----------



## ufc

Big sports fan like me. And also is a great guy to talk to. All in all one hell of a guy.


----------



## pastels

good taste in movies


----------



## Owl-99

Knows a good reefer when she smokes one.


----------



## TruePost

Seem like a fun and happy person based off your profile!


----------



## Loveless

Is new here and seems pretty friendly . Go get some girls mate


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's funneh and friendly


----------



## ufc

Seems to be really cooll and friendly.


----------



## Cam1

Hard working guy with a great taste in sports teams. Good to talk to


----------



## Aries33

very eccentric avatar..........At the age when I was in Love


----------



## Raphael200

I absolutely LOVE your profile's colour!


----------



## winnerlad

Your love of hugs really shows what a kind, sweet person you are. You have the coolest signature I have seen on this site!


----------



## B l o s s o m

you have great interest in psychology  that's lovely!
And btw, your avatar's absolutely cute :3 you're awesome for liking pandas.


----------



## jsh21340

I love your avatar!!!


----------



## apx24

jsh21340 said:


> I love your avatar!!!


I've read your posts and you seem very mature, and insightful and intelligent too! You also have faith in God, but you're not judgemental like a lot of religious people, and you seem to have many cool interests, like drawing or horror films


----------



## fallen18

I don't know you well but I can already tell you seem like a pretty thoughtful & kind person but your compliments  you also live in one of the most awesomest places ever!


----------



## drowning

fallen18 is there for her friends @SAS, and is just a few friends shy of 100!


----------



## LuxAeterna

Great taste in music and TV shows!


----------



## Shrimpy

Impressively knowledgeable about a variety of tv series, movies and books. A very well rounded individual!


----------



## fallen18

@Shrimpy Can I just say I LOVE your username b/c it's so cute  lol

@awkBoy your sig is interesting and Connecticut seems pretty cool idk It's just one of those places I wanted to visit


----------



## AwkBoy

^ Cute avatar


----------



## fallen18

I respect your hate for rap music lol


----------



## Shrimpy

@ fallen18 thanks! I love it too =] Btw, I also love you're "Just keep swimming" tag on your page. Finding nemo? 

You seem very mature for your age


----------



## AwkBoy

^ You're from Ireland, which means you must have a cool accent


----------



## Shrimpy

You love fantasy books! *Makes notes* 

You're not afraid to speak your mind - I admire that.


----------



## Raphael200

I admire your avatar


----------



## bioalp43

I like how open you are with everyone here. You seem like an intelligent guy.


----------



## Raphael200

If U ur intention is to call me a genius,U are 99% correct.

Coz i am a super genius.

But it takes a genius to spot a genius.

U seem to be a very smart guy.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

You seem to be very friendly.. And a funny guy.


----------



## little toaster

I think you're pretty.


----------



## creativedissent

I think you're good at compliments!


----------



## B l o s s o m

_ You're good at Taekwondo.. Thumbs up to you !! 
_


----------



## apx24

Beautiful inside and out.
I love how you're so positive despite being weighed down with SA, people should learn from you (People already do, seeing as you're a teacher :lol, sorry awful joke :blush)


----------



## lzzy

^ apx is a nice guy! no but's or if's...he's as nice as one can be


----------



## Daniel C

You're my neighbour. :yay Also, you're a musician which is really cool. I always admire musicians, wish I had that talent myself... Ga zo door!


----------



## Cam1

You're a smart guy who always seems to post well thought out and helpful responses. You also seem to be one of the more level-headed posters on here.


----------



## millenniumman75

^A dude who I hope finds success in his endeavors. I have seen him become more open on here and it is always nice to see.


----------



## Owl-99

A good guy


----------



## Raphael200

Funny guy.


----------



## lzzy

The almighty Panda, loved by everyone here


----------



## Scorpio90

lzzy said:


> The almighty Panda, loved by everyone here


Seem to be a really loving, caring and friendly guy ^^


----------



## Raphael200

U look pretty In your avatar!


----------



## Raphael200

lzzy said:


> The almighty Panda, loved by everyone here





























Thats the best compliment I have recieved In mY WHOLE LIFE!Thanks!


----------



## B l o s s o m

he's a cuddly, funny panda... what's not to love? :b


----------



## Raphael200

Ur pretty,friendly and smart,So I can say the same for you!


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're cool for being awesome


----------



## Rossy

Awesome friend who I really like.


----------



## Cam1

Rossy said:


> Awesome friend who I really like.


You seem like a friendly and interesting guy and aren't afraid to say what's on your mind.


----------



## toutenkarthon

^ Your responses are nice and respectful.


----------



## lzzy

^ You're a history geek! Like me!  So that makes you awesome
also the fact that your name means something like everything in cardboard


----------



## ufc

You have an awesome taste in music.


----------



## strugglingforhope

You got a lot of good hobbies, makes you well rounded. Exercise and working out is a great thing to be in the habit doing. I'm into videogames, golf, watching sports and working out too.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You have cool photos of yourself and your dog Bianca is adorable


----------



## Rossy

She's very photogenic and has lovely legs ;-)


----------



## lzzy

^ A no nonsense person, something I really like!  Rossy's posts always have a clear insight and have a lot of meaning...probably one of my favourite posters I've seen here so far! (though I am still a newbie!) also he has a nice taste in music, so what's not to like about him!


----------



## Cam1

A friendly and positive guy with the ability to bring anyone's mood back up with his thoughtful and helpful responses.


----------



## B l o s s o m

your recent photo gives off that sense of warmth, kindness, friendliness. I'm sure people would be lucky to have you as a friend


----------



## Temujin

Very cheerful and kind to posters on here.


----------



## tario

Hmm, not to much to go on but I dig the name though


----------



## HollowPrince

Lives in a cool country.


----------



## soupbasket

Tario, you seem like an interesting person. Good movie choices.


----------



## AwkBoy

^ I'm like the quote.


----------



## spammer1234141

Your status is interesting.


----------



## Gordom

You have a pretty amazing variety of hobbies.


----------



## So Lonely

That dog is pretty cool. That means you must be pretty cool.

Cheers ^^


----------



## drowning

Asked a girl out and she said yes...Good stuff mate!


----------



## soupbasket

drowning said:


> Asked a girl out and she said yes...Good stuff mate!


You have good taste in music.


----------



## spammer1234141

^ For some reason, your forum name reminds me of the anime "Fruits Basket".


----------



## lizzy19

nice location


----------



## Raphael200

I like ur name too,pretty much where I am going..............


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have the best signature ever!!


----------



## ufc

Awesome avatar.


----------



## Satou

According to your profile, you like to exercise a lot and take very good care of your physical condition.

And that's a good thing! I admire your dedication to your health and physical prowess, hope you live a long, healthy life as a result!


----------



## Odinn

^ 
You like watching Anime and Playing Video games?
Then I know right now that you are gonna be cool.

And a non-drinker, non-smoker too
Nice work not succumbing to it's seduction.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You're into songwriting and storywriting --- they're very lovely interests. I value honesty and I see you listed it as one of your attributes on your profile --- I appreciate that.


----------



## Odinn

Doing your best to make others happy is something that very few people do well. 
Though your compliment made me happy so, kudos.
It's an admirable trait, Blossom.


----------



## lzzy

^ He's the almighty ruler of Asgard, Odinn! + He likes Metallica, that's a pretty sweet combination right there! 

And judging by your posts you're a helpful and well...just a nice guy in general!


----------



## HollowPrince

Belgium...awesome.


----------



## Gordom

You're fairly new here, so I don't know you well, but I visited your profile to get a feel for you. Browsing through your posts, it looks like they are welcoming to new members as well as encouraging to people, so keep it up!


----------



## Owl-99

A good bloke who should post more.


----------



## bioalp43

This guy is a real as it gets. It's refreshing to read his posts.


----------



## B l o s s o m

It's always great to find you posting around here Bio  You don't know how much potential you have, believe more in yourself. Well done on your tests!


----------



## joey22099

Nice ....


----------



## DesertStar91

great guy


----------



## Daniel C

You seem a very cool person, you like writing clap) and you have extremely cool hair. Also, you live in a desert, which is only for incredibly cool people.


----------



## lzzy

^ Well well well if it isn't my neighbor! He likes the Dire Straits and lives in the country of cheese, how can this guy NOT be amazing?


----------



## jsh21340

Izzy I love that you love *Green* and I also like the pics of your guitars their awesome!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

you're very cute and nice.


----------



## Cam1

You prove that quality of posts is much more important than quantity. You may not have many posts, but every one of yours that I've seen has been friendly and thoughtful. I also enjoyed your about me/turn on's/turn off's on your profile. Well written and thought out, good opinions.


----------



## kiirby

Kind, benevolent member. Really makes an effort to make this a better place for everyone. The forum would be a lot worse off without him.


----------



## Barette

Edit: Damn too late.

^^Really funny with an awesome hair do and a cute cat.


----------



## MrQuiet76

One of the coolest people on this site


----------



## Gordom

Your avatar has a very approachable look (if that's you).


----------



## tario

Rhymes with boredom. Also white dog, which is cute


----------



## ybnormyl

b1tching taste in music. Blackmill is awesome btw.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're really into working on cars which is a great passion of yours --- keep it up bro  it's these passions which drive us forward in life


----------



## lzzy

Probably one of the nicest people here on the forum, and she's very pretty too! 
Insightful posts and always there to welcome to newcomers, a prime example for any poster here!


----------



## MrQuiet76

really cool username! back in middle school my one buddy always used to call me Izzy but I don't know where that started lol


----------



## Cam1

A cool guy who's always willing to help others out. Also saw you had a journal published? Congrats!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Thanks dude! 

Cam is absolutely the man. He makes such an effort to help out people on this site and always has something nice to say! He always is going out of his way to compliment others and help others overcome their SA. It's very inspiring!!


----------



## lzzy

^ So lets see... someone who shares (or shared atleast ) my nickname, likes avenged sevenfold, has a cool signature, funny avatar and has funny but helpful posts... you're cool!


----------



## Satou

I like the shade of green you have on your profile, and I'm impressed by the range of music you enjoy. Also saw what you said about how you really hope your dating status will improve, here's hoping that happens for you soon.


----------



## Revenwyn

You have good "turn ons"


----------



## ACCV93

You like classical video games. (Zelda - OMG) And you like the Beatles!

You seem like a nice guy who thinks they are ugly, (that's not a compliment lol but this is: ) and for no good reason too!


----------



## rsaeachao21

:ditto I like your avatar


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're really cute and pretty :3


----------



## strugglingforhope

Has a really sweet looking profile page, and seems to keep a positive mindset.


----------



## apx24

Has a cute avatar, which shows he is a caring person, and always praises people, which shows he is very kind and caring and considerate to others


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a sweet avatar, and you look good in your photo


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Your status is painted wings. Tattoos are awesome!


----------



## Noll

You have a cool username.


----------



## Rossy

Nice avatar.


----------



## notna

You're like the popular guy on SAS


----------



## Lmatic3030

This man seems to know the greatness of Dexter's Laboratory, The Iron Giant and being an introverted video game nerd like myself.


----------



## northstar1991

Has a very cute profile pic!


----------



## Cam1

One of my best SAS friends, and one of the truly great people on this site. A strong and ambitious person who's always friendly and willing to chat.

It's kinda strange that I remember this compliment by Gordom, but I did a thread search to find it. I think it's perfect tbh: "You seem to have that great mix of being passionate about what you believe in but still being very diplomatic and non abrasive in expressing your opinions."


----------



## avoidobot3000

Friendly guy, seems committed to working on his flaws.


----------



## Owl-99

Great avatar


----------



## B l o s s o m

it's great you like to watch comedy shows... I have watched Patch Adams too


----------



## DesertStar91

Has an incredibly cool name, avatar, and status ))


----------



## missfoxymoon

love your red white and blue avatar! <3 and I looked at your info XD very sweet from what I can tell :3 and u have amazing music taste!


----------



## Satou

A fellow gamer and manga fan! Awesome!

Nice avatar of Princess Peach too.


----------



## lzzy

*S*uper nice
*A*lways complementing others
*T*hinks before posting
*O*kay in my book 
*U*uuh....I suck at this


----------



## Rossy

Seems to be a nice guy and has a cool avatar.


----------



## B l o s s o m

He's intelligent, strong, hard-working and deep down is warm-hearted


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty woman who I care about greatly.


----------



## MrQuiet76

A real down to earth guy who tells it like it is... I like that


----------



## Raphael200

Nice name,ou boet .


----------



## B l o s s o m

is a coolio who lovingly welcomes SASers


----------



## DizzyFrank

Seem to be a very warm-hearted person, eager to welcome newcomers and seem like a very friendly person.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

A new member who has been posting in the positive thinking section, which I think is fantastic. Seems to already be a great addition to our community, and I hope to see more posts from him.


----------



## Rossy

Really good avatar


----------



## Vincent Law

Seem to be nice guy.


----------



## Caviar

Reading through your posts, I admire how you cope with all the struggle handed to you, I hope I am not going too far saying you are a though person, who gets through a lot without loosing it.


----------



## lzzy

Quite the mysterious person you are! your profile taught me nothing more than that you're from a German speaking country (so that's one thing we have in common  )
but judging by your posts you are a nice and clever person!


----------



## apx24

An excellent musician, can speak many languages, and a good friend of mine. This guy is talented and nice at the same time!


----------



## Owl-99

Likes animated dinosaurs and is continental what more could one ask for.


----------



## gof22

I like your avatar. Love cats and that cat's mood fits my overall personality pretty well.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

^ Likes video games, metal, and I've always liked the name you have.


----------



## Rossy

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## huh

I like your music and movie tastes, and your sig is pretty cool too.

Edit: Crap..there was another page...aha. Umm, your avatar has always intrigued me.


----------



## MrQuiet76

I really love your taste in movies dude!!!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're a nice person to talk with. You strike me as someone who'd be cool to hang out with. And, of course, a fellow Pennsylvanian with awesome taste in movies (which shows in your avatar lol)


----------



## Rossy

I think she has some pretty good views.


----------



## Loveless

Very enertaining poster


----------



## ShadyGFX

Has a good taste in movies


----------



## Rossy

Has lots of interesting posts.


----------



## lzzy

^ I genuinely like Rossy, he's a nice guy and gives me a good laugh now and then 
Helpful and active poster, prime exemple 

and he's got good taste in music, but I've mentioned that before!


----------



## Cam1

Always has something good to say to everyone, and gives great compliments. Also, you're very willing to help people I've noticed, which proves you're a very unselfish and thoughtful guy.


----------



## Feliciaxx

you seem like a very nice guy


----------



## Rossy

I love her username and she looks very nice.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Involve himself a lot in the forum, which i think is a good thing, and from the little i know of him, i believe i can say he is a very down-to-earth kind of guy.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your username and the picture you have on your profile.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Open minded, and very respectful. Always giving compliments and positive feedback to the members here. Has good taste in music and enjoys video games!


----------



## gof22

I like their avatar even though I have no idea what it is.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Is an intelligent guy, has a unique nickname and is very polite in his replies.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Edit: gof22
From the posts I've read gof22 is a very positive, likeable, and understanding member.
He has goals of losing weight and becoming an author and/or screenwriter which I think is wonderful.

PS. my avatar is an outline of me on a grid, with Christmas stuff thrown on (Santa hat, beard and lights), yeah its kind of a mess.

DizzyFrank seems to be very caring, and helpful, and likes to make people happy with his posts. Also from the beautiful province of Quebec.


----------



## gof22

Now that I know what the avatar is I think it is awesome. Also, thank you for saying those things. I appreciate it.


----------



## B l o s s o m

is a cool person because he's watched LOTR Trilogy (I loved them!) and also watches anime  I also love the avatar.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Is working hard on her social anxiety and making great progress, also seem like a gentle and kind soul and is very likeable.


----------



## Cam1

You seem like a mentally strong and confident guy with good intentions. From reading your profile you seem to be very capable of beating your anxiety.


----------



## lzzy

^Cam's a really nice guy that has also complimented me a lot! 
I often see his posts in these kinds of sections that show his kindness to others and how he is willing to help!
That and he was the second person to welcome me here a few weeks ago


----------



## Rossy

Comes across as a good guy.


----------



## pastels

nice posts in forums


----------



## MrQuiet76

is a coooool gal!! glad to see her back on the forums


----------



## gof22

I really like what they wrote about time.


----------



## Owl-99

Is showing some promise .


----------



## gof22

Is a pretty cool poster.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Seem like a nice person , i believe he is also smart and he likes manga


----------



## atal

^ possibly likes anime? or the anime within the avatar.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Seems like a very cool laid back guy. Rides a tricycle like a pro!


----------



## Rossy

Brilliant avatar


----------



## HollowPrince

Brilliant avatar as well.Reminds me of some funny movie.


----------



## Mandachii

Seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Congrats on improving your SA, as well as graduating from college. Hope you find your dream job. 
Has alot of good interests/hobbies. And seems like a nice girl.


----------



## HollowPrince

Has a good taste in movies, and seems like a nice guy.


----------



## gof22

Their username is awesome. Reminds me of Schrodinger's Cat.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Is a very interesting person and should proudly put it in his description


----------



## brandini734

Seems like a very positive and good man, he's from Canada which I hope to visit someday, and he can speak French.


----------



## Barette

Likes Catcher in the Rye, which for some weird reason most people don't, even though it's a great book.


----------



## MrQuiet76

I can't think of anyone else's posts I'd rather read than Barette's


----------



## gof22

I think their avatar is awesome.


----------



## It Happens

I like your taste in movies, books, and music.


----------



## Sabriella

I like your avatar and your name (both real and username), and from reading your profile you seem like a genuinely interesting person.


----------



## Owl-99

Has great taste in movies, and is making something of herself


----------



## Sniper Wolf

funny avatar


----------



## final squall

excellent sense of humor.


----------



## apx24

Is very good at talking to people because he has lots of friends on here, but he's only been here a couple of weeks, which is amazing!
Also, he looks really cool, like a guy who you'd want to chill with and a guy who you know wouldn't be mean to you, in other words, a genuinely nice and sound guy!
Also, he's into manga and games, need I say more!


----------



## final squall

Is a smart person, honest, good at seeing the goodness in others and is good at making posts.


----------



## pastels

cool avatar ^.^


----------



## Cam1

You seem very easy going and likable. Also, love your location.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Always give nice compliments to others users, and seem like a friendly guy.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

A very kind person, intelligent as far as I can tell, and lives in a beautiful place.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Is a very gentle gal. Has plenty of interesting stuff to say, and should keep that smile because it suit her so well.


----------



## FeistyHeisty

All around cool person.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Speaking of avatars yours is also cool, peace and you seem like a nice guy, oh and you appear to be a fan of DBZ!!!!


----------



## pastels

love avatar its pretty and status


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like your sig, I can relate haha. And I find your user name interesting.


----------



## Rossy

She's lovely to talk with.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Nice person to talk with, has really cute dogs too


----------



## SilentLyric

she is a female.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

You have good taste in alcoholic drinks.


----------



## WhoDey85

Shows positive determination to improve his situation. Much respect for that.


----------



## Sabriella

You're really cute, and you like '90s cartoons! Winning!


----------



## gof22

Seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Mandachii

Seems to be really into anime, which is awesome because I like anime too and anime is cool.  Also seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Openyoureyes

really nice & your very strong willed and determined to beat sa which is what makes you very successful and a strong person


----------



## Cam1

You seem motivated towards improving your SA, and plenty capable of doing so. Congrats on getting through the first semester of college, easier said that done with SAD.

Also, cute cat


----------



## millenniumman75

^is becoming more outgoing based on what I have seen here.
He is a cool guy.


----------



## Owl-99

Is the only Old Mod still here, well done sir.


----------



## Brasilia

Such an interesting guy/cat and the only decent "banner" in the 'Ban the Person Above You' thread. Makes me chuckle with every post - he has this sort of straight to the point no strings attached English sarcasm which I admire. Happy New Year seeing as you'll get it first!

+ he's not a descendent of convicts - he helped me with my essay


----------



## Owl-99

Is an intriguing young man with great hobbies.


----------



## ACCV93

You are not only funny but you seem like a smart guy too!


----------



## It Happens

You're a real nowhere man, sitting in your nowhere land.

I don't know you, but I like you.


----------



## gof22

I really like their avatar and their username.


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is cute and you seem like a friendly guy


----------



## Rossy

Lovely and pretty girl.


----------



## lzzy

^ Friendly chap, can't say anything bad about him


----------



## fallen18

I like your sig that poem/song? is really nice


----------



## Brasilia

From the posts/threads I've read from her I can say that she's courageous and very strong-willed - something to be admired :yes, as well as having a warm and light-hearted approach to life in general.


----------



## Cam1

You're use a good combination of posting styles. You use a lot of humor/GIFS, but unlike some you know how, where, and when to use it appropriately. Also, on more serious threads your posts are always well thought out and helpful. :clap


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I like your avatar, it speaks to me like I want to get to where he is in the middle but first have to get over the other obstacles, its nice. Also your signature is one of my fav quotes.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

You're a very kind person who shouldn't feel so low about himself, I hope you go somewhere in 2013 and can remove that sad face in your status. Thanks for your kind words mate.


----------



## Odinn

Gaming is a great hobby, kudos to you for choosing such an ultimate form of entertainment.
You gotta be a cool guy!


----------



## HollowPrince

You seem like a nice and helpful person.Judging from the avatar (and for some reason, Username), makes me think you enjoy metal music, which is cool as well


----------



## Nitrogen

Seems like a cool guy with a good sense of humour based on the posts I've seen!


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

You seem like a nice person and its cool you have such a diverse selection of hobbies and can play the guitar and the drums.


----------



## ACCV93

There's not much on your profile, but you seem like a positive, upbeat person judging from your name and posts!


----------



## tronjheim

From your "About me," you seem like a hopeful person. You're strong and you'd rather learn and live your life than let things get the better of you.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Has good tastes in music, seem like a smart guy.


----------



## Becca333

J'aime les gars du Québec même si mon français suce !


----------



## anxious dreamer

^ She can speak French! Which is awesome!


----------



## Owl-99

Is a daydream believer.


----------



## ak3891

Has really interesting hobbies! Do you do nature watching? I love comedy too btw always cheers me up


----------



## Owl-99

Is very good at complimenting people, and yes I do watch nature I just love the natural world.


----------



## lzzy

^ Interesting chap, compliments others quite a bit! 
Also he lives in Tasmania! (yup, I'm jealous!)


----------



## Minkiro

A very friendly, smart guy! Also seems pretty outgoing despite his anxiety, so he manages that well! :clap


----------



## HollowPrince

Seems like a nice person, which is always a good thing.Has a good taste in movies, and hey, Belgium! From what I've seen, it's a really nice place to live.


----------



## trinitrish

You make a great Mug Shot!


----------



## pastels

pretty avatar!


----------



## Rossy

She's a fine looking girl.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Seem like a friendly guy and as far as i can tell, his replies are always toughtful and full of awesome. :yes


----------



## lzzy

^ Your English is really good to be a native French speaker! also I really like your beard, it suits you well!


----------



## DizzyFrank

Is a very popular guy around here, very friendly with the people around him, i do not know your history with SA but i'm pretty sure you'll overcome it someday. If it is not already done. :yes


----------



## Gordom

In reading your profile, you seem very sincere, open, and loyal.


----------



## Cam1

Exemplary poster. You always have something good to say about everyone and give great compliments.


----------



## apx24

This guy is awesome, he always helps out other people or posts positive or motivational stuff on here that makes other people feel better. It's because of posters like Cam1 that SAS is a great place, I take my hat off to you sir :high5


----------



## gof22

Has an awesome looking Spyro avatar.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

Has Hanako as avatar and I love KS, especially Hanako.
also likes Anime in general, therefore they seem pretty nifty~


----------



## pastels

very unique username


----------



## mdiada

cool pic!


----------



## Barette

Is wearing purple in her avi, and I luuurve purple.


----------



## ACCV93

Just an overall cool human being ;D


----------



## MrQuiet76

when I searched for "awesome dude" in wikipedia, it redirected me to A Nowhere Man's page


----------



## NoHeart

MrQuiet76 is just awesome


----------



## Sleeper92

great movie taste


----------



## gof22

I love and agree with their signature.


----------



## Nitrogen

Likes anime and (based on profile) good films.


----------



## pastels

your profile layout is so cute and you have great hobbies!


----------



## lzzy

Seems like a very nice guy! compliments quite a lot of people here, has a great taste in music and is a lot prettier than he claims to be!


----------



## trinitrish

^ Has impeccable taste in Music!


----------



## Satou

You enjoy helping people, you want to keep an upbeat attitude about life, you have a wonderful list of values, you enjoy being creative......

Those are good qualities and I hope you are rewarded with the kindness and compassion of everyone you meet as a result.

My best wishes are with you in overcoming SA!


----------



## HollowPrince

Unique Username, as well his status.I like it .Catch Me If You can is a great movie, so i guess he has a good taste in movies as well ^_^


----------



## NoHeart

I am your biggest fan!!!!


----------



## pastels

nice taste in music and is from a cool place


----------



## Cam1

I like your posts a lot. You also have a great taste in TV and old video games. Good to see newer members like yourself becoming great additions to SAS!


----------



## Sabriella

Very varied taste in music, movies and books. Cute. Is overcoming diversity and is an inspiring human being.


----------



## Nitrogen

From Australia, which is one of the greatest countries in the world (in my own perspective). Has a great taste in music, movies and TV shows.


----------



## It Happens

I like your taste in books and your hobbies.


----------



## Damselindistress01

I love your quote under ur post


----------



## HollowPrince

He's trying to learn how to cook. ^_^
And his username fits well with status, which i like.


----------



## apx24

I love your avatar, and I like Donnie Darko too (though I found the film weird when I first watched it( plus you support the best football/soccer team in the world


----------



## lizzy19

nice location!


----------



## lzzy

Is pretty much the female me! 
Izzy -> Lizzy
Just by the name I can tell you're an awesome, sweet, pretty, funny, intelligent and very modest person!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

A very friendly, welcoming member, who has been getting along with alot of people here.
I think A Nowhere Man has alot of potential, as I think he will go far in life with some confidence. :yes


----------



## DizzyFrank

He's awesome and always has something intelligent to say, he's also very friendly with the community.:yes


----------



## Gordom

Your name must be DizzyFrank because you've been in a dizzying whirlwind of giving quite a few good compliments on this thread.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Seem very mature, his last compliment was very unique i liked it , you seem to be a truly warm-hearted guy and you also have a nice avatar!:yes


----------



## pastels

i like ur username and you can speak french which i find awesome


----------



## Rossy

I like her posts.


----------



## fallen18

I respect your love for Cartoon Network and nickelodeon rugrats all the way! Is also very cute


----------



## strugglingforhope

Seems like a pretty nice handsome guy, with a good set of values.

edit: was beat to it,

Fallen, you're a very nice valuable part of the community here


----------



## fallen18

Aw you & your dog is adorable! I also admire the fact you like to think outside the box


----------



## failed101

I love how you're like a bright sun sometimes, so nice and cheerful~.
And also, nice sig


----------



## fallen18

Your avatar is chill but overall you seem like a really sweet and supportive person of this site. You say you're gloomy but that ^ was a pretty positive post right there.


----------



## Cam1

You're very nice and supportive to everyone, give great advice, and seem to genuinely care about others. *thumbs up*


----------



## ACCV93

You seem like a really cool person from your profile page, and you are very helpful and friendly to everyone!


----------



## pastels

you also seem nice been seeing your post there cool


----------



## Nibbler

is one pretty little lady


----------



## HollowPrince

Lives in England.Awesome


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Is immune to fire.


----------



## Andres124

I like your avatar, and your from california like me


----------



## NightRunner

You have a very interesting/cool avatar.


----------



## Gordom

It looks like you're new here, and you waste no time and being supportive to people in this thread!


----------



## Gordom

A Nowhere Man said:


> He's an accomplished, intelligent, professional individual. He's also kind-hearted, open-minded, and nice. He's done a lot career-wise and professionally. You could tell from the descriptions in his profile that he's very cerebral. His musical taste is very diverse. He looks strong, yet friendly. He has cute and awesome pets. He likes it when people lift each other up and is concerned and indignant when people put others down. He's a big man with an even bigger heart


Thanks! You are a superb ambassador who is very well spoken, intelligent, and kind and really go above and beyond to make people feel appreciated.


----------



## won

Niiiiiiiiice choice of avatar 
Also lives in an awesome place (I go to LA all the time, it's pretty cool over there)

EDIT: Meant that for nowhere man ofc, I was a little late there lol


----------



## won

A Nowhere Man said:


> She has a wonderful name (Angel). She's a unique person and is nothing but nice and friendly. She has chill hobbies like relaxing, jogging, going to cafes, and learning foreign languages. She's also into anime.  I think she's a really nice and cool person and I hope things turn out better for her this school year


I'm actually blushing!
Thank you Andrew, haha gosh I'm smiling like a dummy.
(Also, I just realized we like the same games... gasp)


----------



## lzzy

^ Judging by her most recent posts; Angel seems like a very nice and helpful person  She also likes foreign languages, so that's something we have in common 
I'd also compliment her on her pretty name but it seems that Andrew beat me to it, you sly dog


----------



## HollowPrince

Seems like a friendly guy, who has a good taste in music.


----------



## NightRunner

You have a very good taste in TV shows, as shown by your avatar.


----------



## Dying note

I like your book/music picks  Welcome to the site.


----------



## CinerealChameleon

Wonderful taste in music, and absolutely GORGEOUS art!!


----------



## DizzyFrank

She has a nice nickname, i like it!! Seem like a friendly gal, also has a lots of interesting hobbies


----------



## pastels

brings positive energy to the forum and is very nice to others and good taste in movies *marvels


----------



## Lmatic3030

This pastels lady has an awesome sense of humor.


----------



## Cam1

I like your thoughtful and well written posts, especially on this thread. You seem to be a very friendly and positive guy, and a great member of SAS.


----------



## DizzyFrank

He's alway eager to compliment people and do it in a unique way!!! He also seem like a very positive guy, i'm sure he got what it takes to overcome social anxiety.


----------



## ArcherZG

Love the avatar! Peace bro!


----------



## lzzy

^ Cool chap with a great taste in music!
and lets be honest, Zach is such an awesome name!
Also you look quite good in a suit (or as you put it:_ snazzy_)


----------



## NoHeart

Izzy is a cool guy, very friendly and fun to talk with


----------



## HollowPrince

Seems like a friendly guy from what i can tell, has a good username, and good taste in movies


----------



## Linda6

Hollow prince i have a feeling that it's not just a username, but you're a true prince in the way of seing things and dealing with, you're a prince in you behaviours and attitude 
Prince = Noble = Precious


----------



## pastels

has some very nice outgoing hobbies and is from morocco which is cool


----------



## DizzyFrank

Pastels is alway eager to compliment other users! I believe she also has a nice sense of humour and she doesn't seem to be afraid to say out loud what she think.


----------



## Nitrogen

Seems to be a very complimentary guy! Seeks and appreciates the good in others, which is a great quality. Looks like the kind of person who would make a great friend, basically. (Also likes classic video games which is cool! and Daft Punk.)


----------



## lzzy

Aaaaalex! What a great person she is, lovely to talk to and very nice in general 
She also has a great taste in music and knows what she's talking about
and if that wasn't enough she's also very pretty c:


----------



## Ayvee

You like the colour green too, play guitar and love music. In my opinion that makes you epic.


----------



## Cam1

You seem motivated and capable of improving your anxiety from a thread I saw the other day. Also I like that you like that lzzy likes green and music, because both are pretty awesome.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Scott is a great and very positive person! Alway reply with positive and smart posts, he can also speak french and to a very good degree to! He also love to travel which is something i'd love to do, i wish i had that ambition of yours.


----------



## 111

I respect you for adding a picture of yourself in your profile.


----------



## DesertStar91

Seems really nice )


----------



## tronjheim

You seem like a really talented, smart, and nice person. I always wanted to study geology, too!


----------



## gof22

I have seen some of his posts in this thread and around the forum and he seems like a very nice guy.


----------



## ACCV93

You seem like a really nice guy who is always trying to make others feel better about themselves. Judging by your pictures on your profile you seem like a friendly and approachable person


----------



## lzzy

ACC is such an awesome person, not only on the forums but also on the chat! 
He always makes people feel welcome yet isn't afraid to give his honest opinion on certain subjects.
He's funny yet pretty straightforward, something admirable!


----------



## Odinn

You're quite an awesome guy, you are.
And you like the torment of Demon's Souls... that right there is respectable.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

Odinn is probably one of the nicest and awesome individuals I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. He always gives away support and kindness, even if he doesn't receive any in return. Kudos, my friend.


----------



## 111

OdeToMelancholy is probably one of the nicest and awesome individuals I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. He always gives away support and kindness, even if he doesn't receive any in return. Kudos, my friend.


----------



## Cam1

You like rock music, which is good! Haven't seen too many of your posts yet, but you seem friendly and like you would be a good person to talk to.


----------



## Owl-99

Is a man on a mission.


----------



## gof22

Is a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## missalice0306

Your avatar is pretty damn cute  You've already earned points in my book.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

is female so therefore lovely


----------



## Odinn

Sniper Wolf said:


> is female so therefore lovely


Big Boss as your Profile picture!!!!!
You my friend, are truly amazing!


----------



## HollowPrince

Reminds me of a singer from Deathstars (thanks to the avatar).
Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## 111

Has an outstandingly good taste in music and is very honest, nice... and, I must say, cute.


----------



## VeganGirl93

Has a good sense of humour and is always trying to make people laugh


----------



## trinitrish

^ Loves Vegetables!!!! Whats not to love!!!


----------



## lzzy

Es una chica muy guapa!
sorry my Spanish is pretty bad 

Trinitrish seems like a very sweet person who makes the best out of every situation! 
also; what a great taste in music aswell!


----------



## matty

Izzy is a man of language, a law student, a musician. A very well rounded individual, and at just 18.


----------



## Cam1

@ Lzzy: You do your best to make others feel welcome, as well as to make others happy. And you always remind me of Waffles :clap

@ Matty: You seem to have come a long way in your battle with SA, and live a life style that tackles anxiety head on (with work, sports, etc.). Good for you! Also, you seem to be very supportive of others.


----------



## HollowPrince

From what i can tell, Cam1 is a very friendly guy, who tries to help people as much as he can.Also seems to have a nice taste in movies, which i like as well


----------



## gof22

Has an awesome username, avatar, and signature.


----------



## Raphael200

I like your location .


----------



## hellinnorway

Smiley The Super Freak seems like a very optimistic and friendly guy who has an awesome affinity for hugs and rainbows.


----------



## Satou

An avid book reader, huh?

So am I. Nice to know someone else who likes to read is a member of SAS as well.

Also checked your profile and saw you are studying for your degree. My best wishes on your success.


----------



## Spritz11

Satou: Ooooh, I love manga! What is it from (or is it a random drawing?) 10/10!!


----------



## Spritz11

Ok so I feel dumb seeing as I got two threads mixed up.... AND I don't know how to delete my post. Great -.-


----------



## John316C

Spritz11 said:


> Ok so I feel dumb seeing as I got two threads mixed up.... AND I don't know how to delete my post. Great -.-


you must be a sweet person to want to work in mental health


----------



## Odinn

John316C
You seem to be a person who cares a lot about nature and life.
You are a noble person with great values.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues

Odinn,
I really enjoy your blog. You obviously have a very interesting outlook and from your posts you seem like a really nice person. You're artistic and eccentric, and I truley do wish you the best with what you're going through.


----------



## CitizenBell

ihavepsychologicalissues

You have a wonderful eye.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

CitizenBell is a friendly person with a good heart. Has alot a great interests including reading, writing, and movies.
He is travelling all over Europe with the help of strangers, which I think is so bold and amazing, and something I could only dream of doing.
I wish him safe travels and great adventures.


----------



## Gordom

You have the details on your profile all filled out (down to the witty status and location below your avatar), and the compliment you just gave is very personalized, descriptive, helpful, and courteous, so you seem like someone who is very meticulous and doesn't try to cut corners on quality.


----------



## won

You're icon is SUPER CUTE♡


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

won is a beautiful girl who is learning foreign languages which is very impressive.
She seems very level headed, and mature, especially for her age, and I hope therapy is going well for her.


----------



## Nessie91

Good taste in music and movies


----------



## ACCV93

You're from the UK which is awesome, and you like ACDC too. Judging from your posts, you seem like a friendly, good-intentioned person who is also pretty too!


----------



## Raphael200

Ur avatar is too cute .

PS:I complimented the doggie,sorry,I will compliment u now .

U make nice hamburgers

PSno.2.I am going to make up compliments from now on.......................


----------



## Lmatic3030

The smiling tiger, dances, hugs, and meditates on tranquil beaches. 

I dig it.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues

Lmatic3030 is hilarious (based on stalking his profile) and has pringles in his avatar. Yeah. Badass.


----------



## YoshiSAS

ihavepsychologicalissues if you're the person in your avatar, you are beautiful.


----------



## ACCV93

Well, there's not much on your profile, but anyone who likes Yoshi is a badass 8)


----------



## 0589471

always has nice things to say ^^ And has a really cute puppy in his avatar


----------



## HollowPrince

Has a quote from Lacey, good enough for me 
And from what i can tell, has a pretty good taste in music, and generally seems like a really friendly & nice person.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Has good taste in movies! Seem like a friendly person and i wish you the best on working over your SA!


----------



## Odinn

DizzyFrank,
you have a great list of hobbies and you have a very relatable personality.
You're cool! :yes


----------



## lzzy

The kind of guy I could talk to for hours on end, seeing as his interests are quite similar to mine! 
He's a nice and helpful poster whom I see complimenting others often!

ps; Cool signature!


----------



## DizzyFrank

Izzy is involving himself a lot in the forums, which is a good thing. Alway eager to compliments other nicely and is a friendly guy. Alway replying with lots of toughts i think he is a great asset to SAS and i look forward to see more of his posts!


----------



## Implicate

Considering English is not DizzyFrank's first language, he surely has a great command of it.


----------



## lzzy

First of all she has a really cute avatar! 
Nikki seems like a very friendly person, she must have gone through a lot but still she tries to make the most of it! I respect that a lot!


----------



## Owl-99

Likes to compliment people therefore improving someone else's day.


----------



## WhoDey85

Is probably friends with Taz!


----------



## DesertStar91

Ohio is a nice place!! ) You also have a nice avatar!!


----------



## Cam1

You seem very interesting and talented, with a nice and wide variety of interests in hobbies.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

I always liked the name Andrew.


----------



## Andrew4

Ace has good taste.


----------



## gof22

Andrew is a nice name. I like it.


----------



## bioalp43

Reading your profile, you seem like a nice enough guy. And compassionate--I think that can be your savior.


----------



## gof22

I love their status. Purple Haze and Acid Raindrop sound lovely. I don't know what they are but they sound lovely. A Nowhere Man is pretty awesome.

Sorry about taking so long to post this. I got distracted by listening to some music on Pandora.


----------



## Cake

^ i use the word "moar" all the time. props.


----------



## gof22

Is awesome because he knows how to write songs and play the piano.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

^--- Such a cute avatar! :3


----------



## Cam1

Your username is great, and important to follow. Your penguin is cute too 

I've seen a few posts of yours and you seem like an overall good person.


----------



## asw12345

likes sports and does a good job with the teen chat


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

You have a priceless taste in films and music, and you seem like a cool guy.


----------



## Odinn

You are creative, have wonderful hobbies and never cease to offer comfort to those around you.


----------



## DesertStar91

I love Canada and you have a good taste in music )


----------



## gof22

Sounds like a really good person and is a writer which is awesome.


----------



## trinitrish

^ Is going to be the Screen Writer for my Next favourite Movie!!! Woot!!


----------



## meganmila

^ Pretty. I know that is shallow...but don't really know you haha


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

@trinitrish I commend you for letting go of her troubled past, and seeing the good in everything.
A stong minded, kind-hearted member who I think alot of people on this forum can learn from.

@meganmila
pretty.
One of the fun-loving, popular girls here. 
Very down to earth and likable.
Pretty. Really, really pretty. wow. :mushy


----------



## Rossy

Cool username and avatar


----------



## agaga

You have a healthy collection of doovde


----------



## matty

Welcome to SAS, you are this week fresh, and I hope to see you round more. You have found this thread and that shows a positive quality.


----------



## saffant

^You're cool cuz u're in Canadia.


----------



## DizzyFrank

He seems like a friendly person, and i noticed he posted some positive stuff 
in the forums which is a great thing!! He also likes video games and has a nice avatar!


----------



## Cam1

You're a very friendly and thoughtful guy who knows how to boost the moods of others. You also seem to have a good handle on your anxiety *thumbs up*.


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems to be a really friendly person and makes a point to comment on almost everyones photos in the picture thread which I think is really nice.


----------



## Buerhle

Awesome signature.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Nice name ^_^ I attempted to say it a few times lol this is how I pronunce it LOL. 
B-you-rel


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Awesome signature! Monkeys rule!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Is very friendly!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Owl-99

Is fun to be around, an all round nice guy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

lol thanks  

is friendly, kind, awsome and on my friend list!! lol ^_^


----------



## Audri Bear

You are so sweet  And most certainly a funky monkey! I love your scarf


----------



## mdiada

your username made me smile  it's cute!


----------



## Owl-99

Has a very important job that deserves more respect.


----------



## 0589471

^ is cool for liking historical dramas, and nature  seems like a nice person


----------



## John316C

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ^ is cool for liking historical dramas, and nature  seems like a nice person


i enjoyed getting to know a little bit about you yesterday


----------



## Satou

That a really cool cross avatar! 

Tried seeing if I could learn more about you via your profile, but I couldn't find anything.

Given you seem like a nice guy and have good taste in forum avatars, it'd be really nice to know a little more about you.


----------



## DesertStar91

You're so awesome!!


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

You're awesome-*er*!!!!!


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

John, I want you to know you just made my day, which started 30 minutes ago.

You're one kool kat brother


----------



## srschirm

Is young and has his entire life ahead of him.


----------



## northstar1991

seems like a popular and respected member on here


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty and a really nice girl.


----------



## MoonForge

Looks like a friendly and honest person with a cool peace sign avatar!


----------



## Bawsome

MoonForge said:


> Looks like a friendly and honest person with a cool peace sign avatar!


Everyone iv met from the Netherlands is so down to earth and really nice, its a really nice country too.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Irish accents are awsome ^_^ and u seem friendly


----------



## Cam1

You're a very friendly and upbeat poster, I like it


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Your avatar has a very peaceful feeling to it.


----------



## ACCV93

Judging from your posts, you seem like a sweet person, and also appreciative  And your name is in french, which is awesome :b


----------



## hoopertrooper

Your username sounded very sonically pleasing when I said it out loud


----------



## strugglingforhope

shows lots of character posting in the compliment section despite not being an active part of the community.


----------



## monotonous

strugglingforhope said:


> shows lots of character posting in the compliment section despite not being an active part of the community.


blonde, handsome, dog lover.. ladies gonna love you :yes


----------



## monotonous

Brian76 said:


> has a nice smile looks friendly


has cool costumes and look tough


----------



## Owl-99

Your avatar reminds me of Sean Bean.


----------



## WhoDey85

Very friendly guy. I can relate to what you are going through.


----------



## DesertStar91

I am 90's kid too and I love Los Angeles!!


----------



## Bawsome

Believes in peace! and gives out some seriously good compliments, 10/10


----------



## Implicate

Bawsome appears to be very adaptive and resilient, two very honorable qualities in a person! He is also actively working to overcome his anxiety and improve himself!


----------



## lzzy

A pretty, honest, straightforward yet nice person! what's not to like about her?


----------



## Nothingman24

Izzy has a very nice taste in music! Also a Led Zeppelin reference in his status so that's pretty awesome. :yes


----------



## ak3891

Nothingman24 said:


> Izzy has a very nice taste in music! Also a Led Zeppelin reference in his status so that's pretty awesome. :yes


Is the same age me so must be young and a healthy lad


----------



## lzzy

Not as much an idiot abroad as just a nice guy abroad! 
Supportive and friendly guy, who is (as far as I can tell) damn good looking!


----------



## NoHeart

Izzy is just too cool :teeth


----------



## Cam1

You're very nice and thoughtful with your compliments. I like your positive attitude and enthusiasm - you seem like a great person.


----------



## totalloner

Loveable loser, Charlie Brown. My favourite character in that comic strip. He must have has SA right?


----------



## matmad94

Like your black and white avatar and North America is so cool yup c:


----------



## Owl-99

Is friendly and helpful. And well liked on this forum.


----------



## JustSmileZee

haha itll pretty easy to compliment you good sir, You're a 90's kid just as iam  you also like the same classic video games as me which is pretty awesome. You have an awesome taste in music ! Change that album cover name cause you're def not! Ty for contributing so much on SaS. You seem like a great guy to know ha ha.


----------



## ak3891

A Nowhere Man said:


> Like your username says, you have a nice smile. You're into sports, gaming, music, and anime/manga, so you have a lot of sides to you and they happen to be fun, exciting, and entertaining sides! I like that you have positive energy. Respect, dude, for sticking in college. You have a nice sig, a positive status, and a cool/positive username. Keep up the good work! Smile more!


I like his avatar picture... symbol of peace right? Also from his picture he has a nice profile vieew.  Nice looking person!


----------



## monotonous

A Nowhere Man said:


> Very good looking guy. Nice fashion sense. He's 17 and already in his second year of college--smart dude. Respect, for being into sports/fitness and treating your body well. Nice guy, likes to help others. Appreciates a laugh. You also get a sense that he's very grounded and mature. Keep being awesome, dude!


20 yr old boy from LA

i feel thats good enough if you havent realize it, i want to be 20 again and i definitely want to live in LA lol


----------



## HollowPrince

Surprisingly friendly person. Reminds me of Masuka (Dexter) who's awesome, although you're better looking as well.


----------



## DesertStar91

Gives good compliments, has a cool avatar, a nice taste in music, a sick name and location. You also seem like a cool, awesome guy!


----------



## monotonous

passionate and out-going like all hispanic people, she likes to play it cool but inside she's a loving person who has a beautiful smile


----------



## monotonous

A Nowhere Man said:


> Really cool! She's smart and witty. She has a nice background that matches her love for her Puerto Rican heritage. She's a part of many groups and I think that's very cool! She likes a lot of stuff and I find that awesome! Nice to see another Star Wars fan.  She gives good compliments, too!


A gentleman who love this thread because he likes to know new people and wants people to get to know him, but most importantly he likes to look at the bright and positive side in every individual because he has a beautiful heart


----------



## NoHeart

Very nice and friendly, puts thoughts into his compliments wich is appreciated 

And he's a true keyblade master! :banana


----------



## JustSmileZee

Youre quite photogenic, kinda have a james dean in you o: gives great compliments


----------



## srschirm

Knows who James Dean is, impressive for your age. I have a picture of him hanging on my wall.


----------



## Brasilia

SAS's very own friendly neighbourhood SASer, nice to see him around posting positive comments all over this place again, what this site desperately needs at the present moment...(no offence SAS, but do take offence)


----------



## estse

even his failed posts have potential.


----------



## Russell P

This guy is so sexy! :yes


----------



## estse

Don't know who the **** you are, and not a fan of fake compliments, but thanks!


----------



## Brasilia

"has a nice avatar"

but seriously I like the avatar. I may have to steal it one day. It reminds me of something, like I've seen it somewhere before idk it just resonates something good.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You... good at talking?

I'm kidding. You're smart and nice (when you're not arguing with someone) and funny


----------



## trinitrish

^ A manic hispanic certainly doesn't describe a Dull Moment. That says alot!! You a certainly no bore.


----------



## Venompoo

^ Has hair to die for.


----------



## John316C

you make me wet


----------



## srschirm

Likes John 3:16.


----------



## Lein

You really earned a compliment today.


----------



## JustSmileZee

awesome name, daniels pretty cool 8)


----------



## Cam1

You seem like an awesome and friendly person. I like your quote and taste in movies as well.


----------



## bioalp43

You've been through a lot in a short span, yet you still find it in you to spread joy on this website. :clap to you my friend.


----------



## ACCV93

Seems like a cool dude who likes to go against the grain, (I eat dessert before dinner LOL) and who seems pretty friendly and chill


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Haha,

Been a long tiem since I been on here. I remember ya! Hope you are doing well in life in every aspect!!!! Metal gear Solid is legit! Have a great Presidents day!!!!!!!


----------



## srschirm

Keeps things fun and light on the forum.


----------



## socialanxietyfix

After reading through some of your lighter posts, you're a pretty funny dude. Plus, (and yeah, this is coming from another guy) - you got a big ole' pile of handsome on yer face


----------



## srschirm

Gives sincere compliments and must be cool, liking Jason Biggs and all.


----------



## Rossy

Nice guy.


----------



## estse

Good judge of character, and who's playing who.


----------



## Bohuw

Very honest and open about being a stoned creep


----------



## bioalp43

You have art pumping in your blood, and I think you should pursue it somehow in this crazy world where everyone wants to be a critic. Oh, and you have a sense of humor.


----------



## monotonous

21 year old cali boy who has very cool style and friends


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Has a stupid cheesy silly cutesy okay cool signature


----------



## da kewliest

^
has the same degree as me


----------



## DesertStar91

Is the coolest.


----------



## noyadefleur

I like your profile colours and I appreciate that you put some thought into your 'About Me' page.


----------



## NoHeart

Is a very kind and caring person, really smart and beautiful too!


----------



## Cam1

You seem to be a friendly and upbeat guy who has a lot of good things to say about people. I remember reading a thread about you meeting up with a girl you met on line, so it seems you're putting in a good effort to get over your SA 

Hope that went well btw..... How did I remember that? :stu


----------



## Rossy

He seems like a really nice and cool guy.


----------



## estse

Very depressed and angry.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Is a super sayin (or how eva u spell it lol)  
Eh Oh Gohon or Goku forgot which lol ^_^


----------



## northstar1991

He seems like a very fun guy to know!


----------



## morrgie

we seem to have a lot in common  you have a very pretty smile and want to help make the world a better place.


----------



## Rossy

She's a pretty looking girl


----------



## MrQuiet76

is a cool guy and i'm glad to see he's got good things going with a lady


----------



## toutenkarthon

has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Cam1

I think your name (Toutty) is very nice, I like it. Your location is nice too, and you seem like a nice person in general.


----------



## WhoDey85

^^^ Gives out great compliments. Is very positive and uplifting. Shouldn't be so hard on himself!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I like your current location, if it's true, I'll visit you there.


----------



## northstar1991

I like the quote in your sig


----------



## Illusio

You are all perfection. I love you


----------



## Cam1

Edit: @ Northstar: were the first person to message me on SAS and if you didn't maybe I wouldn't have realized how awesome this place is. You're a great friend to talk to as well 

You snuck in there lllusio! You seem very friendly and intelligent from your posts!


----------



## HollowPrince

A pretty nice person, from what I've noticed. Also lives in a city where Stephen King is, which is awesome xD


----------



## strugglingforhope

Certainly a lot more interesting than he thinks he is! I love the avatar too.


----------



## Kahnival

You may be "struggling for hope" but hopefully you realise how awesome your dog is


----------



## Avani

You seem like you are good at keeping up a positive attitude. And your posting of Neil Gaiman's inspirational speech cheered me up.


----------



## ACCV93

You seem like a friendly person, who has an interesting taste in music and likes Charles Dickens? Badass. :b


----------



## DesertStar91

Is very nice, has awesome pictures of a cute puppy as an avatar, and a nice profile with a nice colors. ))


----------



## Bohuw

has wicked awesome hair


----------



## xMissChloex

The person above me says he's ugly (I assume because he calls himself a pig when he looks in the mirror) when he's not! So.. The person above me has a cute face. There ya go Sin you were lucky enough to be the one above me!


----------



## Owl-99

Seems like a kind girl who likes to make people feel better about themselves.


----------



## zomgz

^ Likes celtic music and is very intelligent.


----------



## heyperson

has a SUPER awesome profile! I love it


----------



## Millais

Has nice dark hair, from what I can see.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

You have a really cool username and pre-raphaelite art is a super unique hobby!


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

You seem like a really cool person! Plus both username and avatar are awesome looking. Yeah, you're definitely awesome.


----------



## anonymid

You have great taste in poetry, judging by your username.


----------



## Cam1

Your posts are always nicely thought out, helpful, and well written. I also enjoy the fantasy leagues you operate.. looking forward to baseball


----------



## asw12345

has a cool charlie brown avatar


----------



## WhatWentWrong

He's a good looking young guy who has countless banging sessions ahead of him!


----------



## moretrix

original way of complimenting! you have a cool avatar and for some reason I find english people cool!


----------



## rawrguy

I'm jealous that you are hopelessly in love. I can't seem to find any girl who would love me back...


----------



## MrQuiet76

I like your taste in movies!


----------



## loneranger

I like video games and simple people.


----------



## saltyleaf

nice shades.


----------



## leeleekiti

Whoa your profile is cool. I feel like I'm too easily amazed but that is cool I didn't know that was a thing. The color background thing. It's cool.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

@leeleekiti - Your cat hat and your smile in your pic is suuuper adorable. So is your evident love for cats in general.

Edit: got ninja'd

@Sin - Your profile background is sweet, the colors are cool! Also, you have a really cute face @[email protected]


----------



## lilliz

cute avatar!


----------



## moretrix

cute avatar pic, you seem to be a nice kind girl


----------



## lzzy

A person with social anxiety that still manages to be a teacher, respect! 
I'd love to go to a rock concert in Argentina one day, the crowds there are insane!


----------



## NoHeart

Izzy is the sexyiest earth worm I know


----------



## loneranger

NoHeart, is one of the kindest good hearted members on here.


----------



## Lmatic3030

txsadude has been a great addition to the site!


----------



## moretrix

you seem to be a cool guy!


----------



## WhoDey85

Hey that's cool that you are a teacher. Teachers aren't appreciated/compensated enough.  You guys help shape this world probably as much as anyone.


----------



## Cam1

Your laid back, cool, and friendly personality is reflected in your posts. You're one of those people that makes SAS a great place.


----------



## Levibebop

Digging the avi, Charlie Brown.

*cues piano*


----------



## lzzy

18 years old and already quoting Confucius and Shawshank Redemption, the man has taste!  Sin is also good looking, I'm sure the ladies would be all over you (you just don't realize it, yet!)


----------



## moretrix

awesome taste in music!


----------



## noyadefleur

Seems you have quite the appreciation for The Catcher in the Rye, and that's always a good thing. :yes


----------



## Cam1

You seem like an intelligent, unique, and interesting person.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

You like Thomas Newman and long romantic walks on the beach. Those are signs of a truly beautiful and magnificent individual.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Looks like you have a good intellect and a passion for art. These things often make an individual unique and well rounded as well.


----------



## MrQuiet76

A cool and nice guy who doesn't give himself enough credit!!!


----------



## niacin

Sin said:


> has good taste in music


Has a really cool profile description section


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is a kind and caring person and a great friend


----------



## kuhan1923

OdeToMelancholy said:


> You seem like a really cool person! Plus both username and avatar are awesome looking. Yeah, you're definitely awesome.


Just looking at ur name and avatar, u seem like a really deep, wise, and real person.


----------



## kuhan1923

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Is a kind and caring person and a great friend


Your avatar shows the complexity of a person that you are, and you're very wise and mature. You'd probably make a really good friend and be caring also, based on your comment =) So if you're quiet and people fail to reach out to you, they're missing out on a great opportunity to befriend a person that would make a really good, and very real, friend.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

kuhan1923 said:


> Your avatar shows the complexity of a person that you are, and you're very wise and mature. You'd probably make a really good friend and be caring also, based on your comment =) So if you're quiet and people fail to reach out to you, they're missing out on a great opportunity to befriend a person that would make a really good, and very real, friend.


That was a really deep compliment and that actually mean't a lot to me, thank you.

I bet all of those traits can also be applied to yourself.


----------



## lzzy

*Whilst I'm not as good in complementing people as kuhan is, I'll give it my best shot! *

QuietGuy seems like a very caring and devoted person, judging by some of his posts he has/is going through a lot but actively tries to overcome the situation (as bad as it might be) and come out as a stronger person, something very admirable!


----------



## millenniumman75

^A perspective of the world that needs to be seen more often.


----------



## northstar1991

millennimumman has a lot of funny posts


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

The person above me is handsome and friendly.


----------



## Rossy

Very pretty girl with amazing eyes.


----------



## Buerhle

Likes kenney Chesney, I think... Hope that's right.


----------



## srschirm

Shares a name with one of my favorite pitchers.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

You seem to be a nice and easy going guy  let's be friends


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

You are very pretty


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

Aaaaaaaw, you're so sweet and cute too. Quit calling yourself ugly... Besides, you seem like an super smart guy too.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

a super intelligent guy*


----------



## AlwaysImagining

You seem very sweet yourself and your avatar + username makes you sound so innocent lol ^_^

Btw suddenly "I'M NOT. THAT. INNOCENT" popped into my head :b


----------



## srschirm

Has really pretty hair.


----------



## lzzy

Seriously awesome!
Really good looking
SAS veteran!
Cincinatti is where he lives
Has some Finnish roots
I like him
Really kind towards others
Manly or should I say Stanly?


----------



## Cam1

You're one of the most positive, friendly, and outreaching people on SAS.


----------



## MrQuiet76

an extremely nice guy who always has something supportive to say and can see good in anybody


----------



## srschirm

Likes great music and is quite thoughtful.


----------



## Buerhle

Very intelligent. Especially evaluating MLB players.


----------



## marcv2013

Great taste in TV shows judging from avatar.


----------



## Buerhle

I like that you like his optimism


----------



## srschirm

Likes Full Metal Jacket which must mean he's cool.


----------



## Cam1

You're a friendly guy who can see the best in anyone. I like your positive attitude.


----------



## Barette

Super nice and just has all-around great qualities, based on your posts.


----------



## Owl-99

Is the Queen of B&W photos and old movies, and is refreshingly different.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

you have a good quote in your signature


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

You do, too.

Also, I like your status. It's rather contradictory.


----------



## Caduceus

You have good taste in anime!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

You are really handsome!! No joke. Take down the title of your album! I demand it


----------



## wanderer13

Awesome quotes, especially the first one!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^One of the best signatures I've seen on SAS


----------



## darkhoboelf

^ I like your taste in music


----------



## Gordom

Based on what you say you do for fun (working on Wolverine costumes, etc.) you sound like you have a good imagination.


----------



## Venompoo

i like where you're located at.


----------



## NormalLad

You seem friendly and fun to be around


----------



## Walking

You've registered to SA for help so you definitely have a fighting spirit to move on!


----------



## zomgz

^ Has strong powers of deduction and a warriors heart.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Seems to be a very supportive, kind member of the community on SAS who seems to show a lot of honesty and character in that.


----------



## spindlehollows

appears to have an adorable dog and a pleasant demeanor...you seem friendly as well


----------



## Cam1

You just recently joined, but you seem like you will be a great addition to SAS


----------



## lzzy

Andrew...what can I say that hasn't been said before :0 you're a nice and funny guy whom I see complimenting others..A LOT! which is very thoughtful of you 

It's not the best of compliments but everything else has been said before. So many people liking you and genuinely caring for you is something you really deserve


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Izzy is going to get into running, which is awesome for fitness and fun- good for you for wanting to be more active. Best of luck with the 5k- you can do it for sure


----------



## WhoDey85

I like the way your username sounds when you say it.


----------



## Barette

Has the serenity prayer as his signature, which is great. I always thought it was trite till I really gave it thought.


----------



## Owl-99

Has a funny Status and a catchy location, and she really likes her B&W pics of Hollywood heartthrobs of the female variety.


----------



## renegade disaster

I like the look of that cigar!


----------



## afff

he writes song really good.


----------



## Raphael200

U seem like nice guy .

Also,nice avatar of a jet .


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^"Job: Being a badass.. JK Im a bum." 
You're bluffing! >:3


----------



## itsjustin

Likes horror! Good pick.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I don't know how to give compliments. I just came here for the punch and pie.


----------



## hammerfast

I like your hair


----------



## srschirm

Has a stogey that I want.


----------



## Brasilia

^ wears those glasses like no other


----------



## lzzy

Officialy raising the standards of SAS since August 2012!

what? quoting someone's signature isn't considered a compliment?

fine!

A very nice person who has a love for gifs, oprah and random facts! (hey atleast it's 2 things we have in common ) and someone I consider a good friend on here!
Everyone here should have atleast chatted once with Brazzy!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Ah Izzy.. :b
General all round good guy, supportive and seems to have an unbreakable ability to say all the right things to all the right people..
I say this in a 'Im kinda jealous' sort of way :lol


----------



## apx24

ItsEasierToRun is a very sensible and mature member, when I was 19 I definitely wasn't as aware and intelligent as you seem to be!


----------



## tristatejosh

Kate is a very nice name


----------



## In Search

Mysterious which is cool.
you are cool!!!!!!:b


----------



## asw12345

has a cool looking avatar


----------



## WhoDey85

A friendly guy that makes everyone feel welcome!


----------



## HollowPrince

You seem like a pretty nice person, from what I can tell


----------



## Cam1

From your posts you seem like a really nice person, hopefully you make it through HS and start coming to enjoy life more! You seem capable of doing so.


----------



## ManuelVinn

you seem like a real cool guy


----------



## Raphael200

Nice avtr .


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

kate7 is really cute :b


----------



## AceEmoKid

You seem rather nice.


----------



## ashli116

Based on your avatar, I see you as a deep thinker and a no-nonsense kind of person.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I like your signature. It made me laugh.


----------



## slytherin

You make delicious looking food! (saw the chocolate covered strawberries in the food thread)


----------



## AngelInnocent

Your smile makes you wonderful. Stay that way. Best, please answer: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/what-would-you-do-307561/


----------



## hammerfast

I don't mean to be creepy , but I like your character


----------



## ViperChick007

You sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## monotonous

you probably have heard this a million times but you are hot！


----------



## hammerfast

You are not as popular as messi or chritiana Ronaldo , but you are original and if you keep going no matter what , you'll end up making more money !


----------



## fancyjuicebox

*hammerfast* you have a really awesome mustache. very super mario-esque


----------



## hammerfast

fancyjuicebox , the combination of your hair and your glaring eyes makes you look like an anime character


----------



## MrQuiet76

You're an extremely nice guy!


----------



## ufc

Love the avatar bro!


----------



## Christa25

You have lovely hair!


----------



## Lonely n Cold

I like your smile.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23

love the avatar, very art like


----------



## Cam1

I like that you're a big Michael Jordan fan!


----------



## Christa25

I really like your page layout!!


----------



## dillybar20

I like where you're from, it's fun to say, Noh vah, Scoh shee ahh.


----------



## Lmatic3030

This guy is talented writer who should write more!


----------



## hammerfast

The garden in your avatar looks atrocious


----------



## Christa25

I have a thing for moustaches and yours looks fabulous.


----------



## hammerfast

Thank you , I like your username , and I got the idea of a moustache after watching a BBC documentary on the operation mincemeat  the guy had a moustache and he was winking


----------



## tristatejosh

^
hehe i like the username. for some reason it reminds me of the "hammer time" part of the song "can't touch this" lolol


----------



## hammerfast

thank you , i like your avatar , my username is a name of town in polar Norway , but i don't really know where Norway is , i just like the name cause it was a commando mission in C&C tiberian sun , that i loved of course
i felt the need to explain cause everywhere i go they think i'm in love with Norwegian girls


----------



## Lonely n Cold

Nice beard. ;>


----------



## noyadefleur

I quite like your signature.  Your profile looks really cool as well!


----------



## MrQuiet76

I like your "about me" section... it's very deep and the complete opposite of mine lol! and on top of that you are a very nice person


----------



## Marakunda

^ 
I like your profile picture, it's quite humorous to me, for some reason. And your status and location is pretty cool too. Metal gear ftw. Also from what I've seen of your posts you're quite straightforward/blunt, which is a good thing.


----------



## MrQuiet76

a very nice person and a great new contributor to the site!!


----------



## hammerfast

I like your roman haircut


----------



## bioalp43

You don't say much about yourself (anything really) but from what I can muster up from your posts, you are an easy-going guy who takes notice of the details in life-----Kinda like stopping and smelling the roses---------you do that, and I think it helps in keeping us happy.


----------



## ufc

Like the signature.


----------



## diamondheart89

^ Your avatar is awesome!


----------



## Deimos

Great username!


----------



## ashli116

I really like your avatar! Jane Lane is so cool...next to Daria of course.


----------



## bioalp43

I like your signature. It reminds me of a quote I have on my wall:

"I'd rather live one year as a tiger, then a thousand years as a sheep."


----------



## Christa25

I like your picture. : )


----------



## tristatejosh

Christa is a nice name


----------



## Cam1

I like the first quote in your signature, and seem like a great new contributor to SAS!


----------



## Limmy

You seem really cool, ive seen you post in the sports beat alot, im really into sports 2


----------



## bioalp43

You seem like a friendly person-----while I have no grounds as to what I'd chat with you about, I'd surely have a good time doing so with you.


----------



## D G

You have great taste in TV shows


----------



## Deimos

Great taste for awesome movies like The thing, and Terminator. Also likes computer gaming (High five)


----------



## tristatejosh

You really are someone's reason to smile.


----------



## Gregory House

Your avatar and signature are connecting great. It's like they are sending peace and love to all of us.


----------



## Lonely n Cold

I like your sig. >>Kuuurt:yes<<


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Not to take your compliment, but your sig is really nice!


----------



## Cam1

You have a nice first name, and the fact that you have your own advice column is pretty awesome.


----------



## MarjoleinL

You have the coolest avatar! I usually don't like the keep kalm and... things a lot, but this one is really cool. A friend of mine is really into these, I might show it to her!


----------



## D G

You also think the Harlem Shake is overrated!


----------



## lzzy

You come from a great country and are one of the only members on this forum that understands me when I'm thinking about "stoemp met worst"
all in all a cool person whom, despite him being new, I like!


----------



## D G

Ah, now that's some powerfood.
You're an active member and from what i've seen a kind, intelligent and considered person, which is especially rare to find in such a young person.


----------



## northstar1991

Is new to the site and seems like a nice and interesting person. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Young and strong that is my first impression. Also I love your Albert Einstein quote.


----------



## Zinc

i bet youre awesome at the drums xD. maybe in the future we could jam together!


----------



## lzzy

His profile picture is Vic Rattlehead... any Megadeth fan is a friend of mine!
You also play the drums, another thing we have in common! 

All in all you're an awesome person, and you're good looking too (no ****/full **** your choice)


----------



## Brasilia

Well if it isn't Belgium's very own Mr. Lzzy :}
Just has so much positive energy, makes you forget this is a SA forum and turns everything into fun and laugher. A talented musician (you should check out his guitar skills!), his wit is unparalleled and you can talk to lzzy 'bout ANYTHING - he's the _true_ definition of a "nice guy" :-D


----------



## D G

You appear to be a pretty relaxed guy that enjoys serenity, i wish more people were like that.


----------



## Pumpkin Head

This made me laugh from your profile:

Turn Ons: After 10 years i get turned on by anything. j/k (or am i?)


----------



## B l o s s o m

D G said:


> You appear to be a pretty relaxed guy that enjoys serenity, i wish more people were like that.


from your profile I can say that you're positive, intelligent, creative and caring


----------



## Sadok

B l o s s o m said:


> from your profile I can say that you're positive, intelligent, creative and caring


I like your personality according to the "about me" in your profile.


----------



## purpleblack

I like that you like football!


----------



## D G

B l o s s o m said:


> from your profile I can say that you're positive, intelligent, creative and caring


Thanks so much! <3


----------



## ViperChick007

Love your hat! I want to steal it


----------



## D G

Cool name.


----------



## Sadok

i like that you like posting here just to get complimented.


----------



## D G

Hahaha, touché. I like your wits!


----------



## Cam1

You seem like a friendly guy from a nice location.


----------



## Brasilia

^ Has an intredasting(?) sense of humour...
And he knows a lot about history, doesn't accept things for what they are but questions everything, maybe a little too much sometimes...Naah but he's aight


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Always adds something hilarious to the forum.

Glad to see your still here!!


----------



## HollowPrince

Seems nice, and has a pretty good signature, partially from (I assume the movie) that was pretty great.


----------



## Cam1

I'm going twice today, because:

You're one of the best posters here because you are very open minded and capable of viewing things from all perspectives, which is evident from your posts. Yor posts are always well thought out, helpful, and you never seem to have anything bad or negative to say. You think before you post, wish more people would do that.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You've always been the most supportive, upbeat, and kind teen on SAS You're one of the big reasons this is still a supportive site.


----------



## D G

You don't seem to be one of those "ugh i'm booooored" teens, on the contrary, you have tons of fascinating interests. I like that very much!
Oh and, loving your nickname because so true.


----------



## tristatejosh

Belgium is awesome, lol


----------



## O Range

Every post I've seen from you so far has been positive and helpful. Thank you.


----------



## strugglingforhope

Seems like a very friendly person with a bright future ahead of her, who also has a wide range of interesting qualities.


----------



## tristatejosh

Your username is great, it evokes so much passion and desire


----------



## northstar1991

has interesting hobbies and is also one of the nicest people on SAS


----------



## Barette

I don't know your posts but I like your signature.


----------



## Sohrab

Has a status that I wholeheartedly endorse.


----------



## totalloner

You are as fresh as a mountain spring!


----------



## Insidious0205

Seems like a very positive/outgoing person and I think your location is funny!


----------



## Cam1

Seems like you just joined, so I just creepily read all your posts and came to the conclusion that:

You seem to be a very friendly and upbeat dude, look forward to seeing more posts in the future : )


----------



## apx24

^ SAS legend right here :yes


----------



## tieffers

^ I like every post I've ever seen from you. You seem so kind and sensible. Kind of like Butters.


----------



## thaeta0

Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Natey

You look like a real cool dude!


----------



## Zulnex

Your avatar is very nice.


----------



## Raphael200

I love Canadians!!!!!!


----------



## Cam1

An overall great dude who specializes in lifting the spirits of others. Props to you.


----------



## MrQuiet76

a completely awesome dude who makes great posts and is very kind!


----------



## tristatejosh

^

That REM Lyric >>>>> I like that!


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

I've seen you around quite a lot and you seem really nice, plus you have good taste in music!


----------



## noyadefleur

You are just a wonderfully nice person, great to talk to and have awesome taste in music. c:


----------



## Cronos

Simon and Garfunkel were amazing and It's always nice to see a fellow fan. Awesomeness confirmed.


----------



## LaChocolatine

That's a great signature, I have to say.
Believe it or not, I actually have it on a postcard on my wall! 
So you have wonderful taste in quotes! ^^

Plus your avatar made me smile


----------



## D G

There's a lot to compliment about.
You have a lovely eye, if that is indeed your eye.
I like your honestly concerning PM's, i too love to get them, but maybe i have too much of an ego to admit that i like some attention, haha.
I love love love your hobbies, lol at inventing words!
Like your signature.
Like it that you like to ramble about meaningless stuff.


----------



## Barette

Has a quote from Shawshank Redemption, which is such a inspirational movie.


----------



## myforeverago

Your profile says you like Bon Iver. Excellent music taste.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^myforeverago, you have my infinite respect for being a Linkin Park fan!


----------



## lzzy

Ladies and gentlemen, meet the man with the sexiest facial hair on all SAS! His love for good music makes me like him even more, especially Thin Lizzy was a very welcome mention!


----------



## Barette

Funny and really cares about music.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I really like your username and avatar. Very elegant!


----------



## WhoDey85

You have a cool unique username.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

You are very accepting of people. I can tell that you can become anyone's friend, as long as they are not abrasive towards others.


----------



## Cam1

I like your name a lot, I enjoyed the Pendragon series very much a few years back. You also seem like a friendly and intelligent guy.


----------



## saltyleaf

since im a huge nicolas cage fan, i'd have to say AWESOME avatar and reading your comments to other SAers, you seem like a nice friendly person; funny too


----------



## losteternal

I looked at some of Nowhere Mans posts and he sounds lonely but i dont know why. He comes across as thoughtful and considerate and clever so he dont deserve to be lonely and i hope he finds happiness very soon. Maybe Hes unlucky to be surrounded by shallow idiots is the best guess i can come up with?


----------



## ak3891

She gives amazing thoughtful compliments which in no doubt brightens peoples day, you should be proud of yourself Essex girl


----------



## KindredSpirit

You are so awesome


----------



## ak3891

awesome for calling me awesome


----------



## hammerfast

nice eyebrows


----------



## Sadok

Good observation !


----------



## hammerfast

nice personality , someone here liked dimples?


----------



## ak3891

hammerfast said:


> nice eyebrows





hammerfast said:


> nice personality , someone here liked dimples?


Made my day.
Your looking very sharp today, you welcome


----------



## hammerfast

nice compilation of face , no girl's gonna notice your ethnicity


----------



## ak3891

hammerfast said:


> nice compilation of face , no girl's gonna notice your ethnicity


What do you mean?
once again your looking sharp again 

I need to stop posting so I can let others have a go now


----------



## apx24

ak3891 said:


> What do you mean?
> once again your looking sharp again
> 
> I need to stop posting so I can let others have a go now


You have courage my friend, I saw your youtube video where you hugged strangers, that was an amazing achievement in itself!
Well done mate, keep it up and I'm sure you'll find a girl in no time!


----------



## EndlessBlu

You are a beautiful person who doesn't deserve social anxiety!

and your avatar is cool, Butters is freaking adorable


----------



## hammerfast

you are so blueeeee


----------



## MrQuiet76

i like that avatar!


----------



## ak3891

apx24 said:


> You have courage my friend, I saw your youtube video where you hugged strangers, that was an amazing achievement in itself!
> Well done mate, keep it up and I'm sure you'll find a girl in no time!


 Thankyou bro I really appreciate it!


MrQuiet76 said:


> i like that avatar!


 you are a goodlooking guy and very friendly towards me. Were afro brothers!


----------



## WhoDey85

Makes some entertaining and insightful videos.


----------



## Karsten

Don't really know him personally, but upon a quick glance of his profile, it's easy to see he's a kind and humble person. Liking the Beatles is always a plus, too.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

^ He has a connection to music! He loves music and strings and acting. Certainly a plus to love strings (in his case - guitar!). : )


----------



## MrQuiet76

awesome username!! it gives off a nice positive vibe!


----------



## Astrofreak6

From what i read from his posts he seems a very down-to-earth individual and a good adviser.


----------



## Sadok

I've seen some posts of yours , you seem like an insightful , supportive and a friendly person.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Sadok seems to be a very genuinely nice person. : )


----------



## corbeaublanc

this thread looks fun

TrulyBlessed, you are a very truly down to earth and kind hearted person- reading some post  It actually makes me kind of happy.


----------



## Rossy

Nice name and cool avatar.


----------



## matthewebbert

you looks like mature and friendly person...


----------



## StNaive

You have good taste in music (very broad!).


----------



## Limmy

Your from Ontario! You must be incredibly awesome!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Limmy is a true hero! possibly the savior of our planet


----------



## glossy95

A really kind person who likes to helps others.


----------



## Sadok

Beautiful profile picture  .


----------



## crazaylulu

You seem like a nice, friendly guy, who is encouraging in his posts to others.


----------



## Cronos

You're from Michigan!!!! Freaking awesome!


----------



## mdiada

you are amazing!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

You are very pretty!


----------



## Rossy

Looks like a nice girl.


----------



## Glass Child

You seem like a very honest person from your posts and I admire that.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You're into video games, which is totally awesome!!!


----------



## MrQuiet76

^^^ This guy right here is without a doubt one of the nicest guys out there and is extremely fun to talk to! I mean, that compliment right there literally brought a tear to my eye man. Thanks buddy!! I'm really glad we've gotten to know each other.


----------



## hammerfast

^^This guy is from america not canada


----------



## tristatejosh

I like your avatar ^^


----------



## Cam1

Your avatar is nice and peaceful, you also seem to be a friendly guy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^Cam1 
Likes Linkin Park.. Must be an awesome guy :b


----------



## Twinkiesex

Your awesome and I wanna have a tea party with you <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Twinkiesex said:


> Your awesome and I wanna have a tea party with you <3


 A tea party? I'm not sure if that's a compliment.. :sus:lol


----------



## Twinkiesex

ItsEasierToRun said:


> A tea party? I'm not sure if that's a compliment.. :sus:lol


You dont like tea parties? O:


----------



## Owl-99

Is the belle of the ball.


----------



## Buerhle

Def not an empty shell. Is full of it!

Lol, just kidding. Awesome guy def not empty what i ment to say originally


----------



## Raphael200

U have an awesome avatar : ).


----------



## Cronos

I like the tiger theme you have going on.


----------



## Sadok

I like your sig !


----------



## glossy95

You're a great advisor!


----------



## fight2finish

@glossy95 I'm reaching here but it's leading to a compliment... we don't know each other but I can tell by your avatar you're an artist. Is that Photoshop? From one artist to another _supposed_ artist  I like your avatar nonetheless. Great creative sense!


----------



## Revenwyn

Fight through your pain to empathize with someone else.

I really like this advice. Are you by any chance a fellow INFJ?


----------



## fight2finish

@Revenwyn I just read what an INFJ was and I guess I am. I think I've done the Myers-Briggs type test before. Protector I believe is the base of who I am but I can probably identify with a couple others, not sure. I don't like being categorized and labeled but thats a pretty accurate assessment.


----------



## wanderer13

Has an awesomeone (nick)name!

Like the combination 2 already awesome names...Sabrina and Gabriella::clap


----------



## jjh87

Has a cute dog


----------



## Chihiro

Lives in a cool place that i've always wanted to live.


----------



## Revenwyn

fight2finish said:


> @Revenwyn I just read what an INFJ was and I guess I am. I think I've done the Myers-Briggs type test before. Protector I believe is the base of who I am but I can probably identify with a couple others, not sure. I don't like being categorized and labeled but thats a pretty accurate assessment.


Totally understand, nobody is purely any one type. I have bits of ISFJ as well.


----------



## slytherin

Is the same Myers-Briggs type as me, and is therefore awesome.


----------



## Revenwyn

slytherin said:


> Is the same Myers-Briggs type as me, and is therefore awesome.


Interesting that a Gryffindor and a Slytherin could be the same type...


----------



## tieffers

kate7 said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous


Skipped so I thought I'd say you're one of my favorite posters here because you seem so unconditionally kind.



Revenwyn said:


> Interesting that a Gryffindor and a Slytherin could be the same type...


You seem to know a lot about the Myers-Briggs personality test, which is pretty cool, and you contribute a lot to every thread you post in.


----------



## Chieve

you seem pretty interesting

"The present moment is the only thing that matters. What brought me here is irrelevant."

kind of leaving a mystery, i like that

you are also pretty funny, i don't know if you were serious or not with some of your turn ons and turn offs but it was cute 

reading through some of your posts

you give really deep and interesting posts and it's really nice that you actually take your time to post on here or to help someone out, and you are actually a pretty interesting person from what i can tell.

i'm sorry about what you're dad said :/ but i think it makes you a strong person to be able to deal with that. compared to a lot of people, most people would be kind of weak, at least your strong enough to deal with it.

in the past i normally gave really long wordy compliments. but i found myself being really repetitive. so im just going to cut down in the words haha.

however, i just want to say, i read through some of your posts, and you seem like a genuinely nice and interesting person. definitely someone worth getting to know and i think its great your charitable (like being relieved for donating your organs after death) because personally, i feel a little bit weird not having my body together after death....but i should donate my organs. you are definitely a great person i think anyone should take the time to get to know


----------



## huh

You seem genuinely nice and very detail oriented!


----------



## Gorefiend

Since I don't know you, I'm going to have to judge you based off your profile:
Has a really nice taste in both movies and music.


----------



## WorldABlaze

You have a badass first name.


----------



## Sadok

Nice avatar  .


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^Sadok, 
A really kind and supportive member.. SAS needs more people like you, sir :b


----------



## Cam1

I like your posts here and around here and the rest of the forum. You have a great taste in music too


----------



## toutenkarthon

You are very dedicated to this thread which shows that you are a decent person who likes to make others feel good about themselves. Congrats on the post count!

edit: sorry, I posted too late 

Robert: I love the picture that you picked for your avatar. It is awesome.


----------



## D G

You are very eloquent.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lives in a good country, and seems to be getting over his problems slowly, which speaks for itself. Though I haven't seen many of your posts around, you seem like a nice person as well, which I like.


----------



## hipolito

never posted in this thread before because I felt awfully weird forcing someone to compliment me haha, but here goes

You seem to have gone through _a lot_ but from what I've seen of your posts (and yeah I actually recognize your posts!) you seem like you're really making an effort to live your life. I see your sense of humor and kindness poking through a lot. heck, just living in L.A. you deserve a compliment.
kudos


----------



## HollowPrince

Hipolito... South American maybe? That's what it reminds me of, and I find it cool, since most South American languages I find interesting.

You seem to have a good taste in movies, and from some of your posts I've read, you seem like a good person. You seem to have a way with words too, which is great.


----------



## jjh87

Likes football and cats by the look of it, LAD


----------



## WhoDey85

I bet your a creative person. I think I look that Lego guy in your avatar a lot of the time.


----------



## Cronos

You seem like a really chill and down-to-earth dude.


----------



## B l o s s o m

^Judging by your profile I think you have a good sense of humour


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely username. Other than that, I like your favourite quote, and you seem like a friendly and sweet person from your posts I've seen on the forum so far.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^HollowPrince,
Likes horror movies and Linkin Park :high5
Must be an awesome guy


----------



## Jig210

ItsEasierToRun

Nice taste in Music and Movies! Wide variety in music is awesome, can't really say you like music if you don't enjoy all of it. Love the Grave encounters profile pic, awesome movie and thats badass you visit haunted places.
Seem like a pretty cool person based off of posts i've seen.


----------



## Ventura Highway

You look cute from your avatar :blush


----------



## Cam1

You just joined today, but are all ready in this section if the forum. Good start 

And welcome to SAS!


----------



## Ventura Highway

You seem like a well respected member here and very kind. Thank you for the welcomes!


----------



## Brasilia

Is actually a rather charming and likeable fellow - who should believe in himself more!


----------



## Ventura Highway

Lots I can say about you... Lets start what "Is always raising standers!"


----------



## Ventura Highway

Ahh, can't edit ... darn you sin!! 

You are to quick :b


----------



## Daniel C

Your posts are really sweet and inspiring. ^^ For the rest I don't really know you but you seem like a very kind and caring person.


----------



## loophole

I'll have to say the same about u now  people that do unto others as they would do to themselves are hard to find these days. I'd say ur a good kind hearted person


----------



## Sadok

Great hobbies you have there !


----------



## Jig210

Sadok,
Your very friendly and helpful, especially to new members which is even more awesome. Also, love the sig man!

Ventura thanks for the compliment, made my morning!


----------



## MarjoleinL

I don't know anything about you, but what I can see so far is that you really sound like a happy and friendly person!


----------



## Cam1

You have a beautiful name, you're from a nice location, and you like Mumford and Sons! Nice


----------



## aquilla

Cam1 - I love the bands you've listed in "music" .GREAT taste ! ahh, MUMFORD & SONS!!!


----------



## srschirm

Is Lithuanian, which is very cool.


----------



## losteternal

You're a lovely looking young lad. Cincinatti sounds like a great place too from what I have heard.


----------



## Daniel C

Oh lord you're from Essex. :heart:heart:heart For the rest I don't really know you that well but the fact you like Pink Floyd indicates a substantial greatness of character.


----------



## meepie

You write eloquently and sound wise for your age.


----------



## Rossy

Cute name and avatar


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely/funny avatar. Also, your username reminds me of Italy every time I see it


----------



## The Lonely Brain

Your signature is from Dead Like Me so I'm guessing you have great taste in TV shows.


----------



## Anxiety75

Interesting username, LonelyBrain also your signature is histerical.


----------



## Rhirhi23

You're from Dallas, Texas! Awesome! I've always wanted to live there. ^^
I love the quotes in your signature. <3


----------



## TrulyBlessed

^ an open minded individual. We need more people like her! : )


----------



## Sadok

A very nice woman , who wants to help everyone as much as she can!


----------



## MarjoleinL

You are always very nice when you say something in a topic. And you watch the most awesome series. You watch Nikita, prison break, NCIS, Hawaii 5-0! And that is super duper awesome!


----------



## tynachosyum

MarjoleinL i love your name and your country lang leve heineken!!!!!


----------



## Cronos

You're a volunteer at an animal shelter, you have my respect bro.


----------



## jvo

Funny, easy-going and I like how you customized your profile page!


----------



## Cam1

You like Soundgarden, Arnold Palmer, and Fight Club. Very cool!

I really like your page layout, you seem like a happy and friendly person.


----------



## Mysterious Skin

You are a fan of Modest Mouse, one of my all time favorites, and that is awesome. I respect the fact that you choose not to drink, too.


----------



## apx24

I'm in love with your avatar, such a fascinating picture.
Also, based on your posts so far, I think that this forum will benefit from your wisdom


----------



## TrulyBlessed

^^ You seem very level headed/open minded and like a genuinely nice person : )


----------



## Limmy

judging from your photo you seem like a really cool, down to earth person who would be really fun to hang out with


----------



## apx24

One of the most creative and funny members on SAS without a doubt, and someone who is loved by many members on here.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

apx24 said:


> One of the most creative and funny members on SAS without a doubt, and someone who is loved by many members on here.


You like Bob Marley. That automatically makes you Not a Pathetic loser :clap


----------



## HollowPrince

Cool country. Seriously, I thought of moving there once upon a time. I like your username as well, it sounds good


----------



## Limmy

HollowPrince said:


> Cool country. Seriously, I thought of moving there once upon a time. I like your username as well, it sounds good


 still remember you were the first person to welcome me 2 the site (first step post) your a really kind person


----------



## Keyblade

^ B i t c h!


----------



## Limmy

Thextera said:


> ^ B i t c h!


haha <3


----------



## HollowPrince

You clearly like to joke around and you seem like a positive guy, which isn't easy to be. Besides, you have a cool avatar - which always reminds me of Scary Movie when dude from 'Scream' is high.


----------



## OnTheRocks

HollowPrince, you sound like a hell of a guy. I'd have a beer with you any day! And that avatar pic is awesome!


----------



## northstar1991

I like ur sig quote. Is also new to the site and seems like a cool guy. Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Sherbear

You smell absolutely intoxicating!:heart


----------



## tynachosyum

your pretty


----------



## Sherbear

tynachosyum said:


> your pretty


:blushThank you!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

^Love your hair


----------



## HollowPrince

You look smart to me and you clearly have a way with words. You seem like a positive person, and judging by 'The Uninvited' in your profile, I'd say you like horror movies which I think is great. The song quote in your 'About Me' part sound pretty good as well.
I'd say you're cute too, but considering I don't really know you, I think that would sound probably a bit creepy.


----------



## Sherbear

BelowtheCurrent said:


> ^Love your hair


Thank you!

Oh and ^this guy has the most amazing mullet!:heart


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

HollowPrince said:


> You look smart to me and you clearly have a way with words. You seem like a positive person, and judging by 'The Uninvited' in your profile, I'd say you like horror movies which I think is great. The song quote in your 'About Me' part sound pretty good as well.
> I'd say you're cute too, but considering I don't really know you, I think that would sound probably a bit creepy.


Thank you for all the compliments 

Yes, I am definitely a horror movie fan!


----------



## miele

I love that you wear bandanas, and you have killer eyebrows. Plus you seem like a really nice person. (BTW, I like horror movies too!)


----------



## Sherbear

You have an amazing singing voice!


----------



## slytherin

Has great taste in cereal (Count Chocula ftw!)


----------



## I wish i was normal

Is stunningly beautiful (assuming that's you in the picture), i like your list of favourite movies, and you live in Canada - i've always wanted to go to Canada! So that's cool


----------



## lzzy

You wish you were normal but in reality you are much cooler than a normal person!

your awesomeness makes this forum a nicer place, your posts give off a positive vibe and are to the point!
I also approve of your music taste!


----------



## Zack

You have nice semi-quavers.


----------



## Zack

No one wants to compliment me!

I am _very_ handsome.


----------



## Brasilia

Is very handsome then

:wel to :sas


----------



## Brasilia

^ um no it's not 

SAS comedian right there!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

What can I say...words fail to describe the intelligence, eloquence, and friendliness of Brasilia 8)


----------



## Brasilia

@ Bleeding Heart - I love your location! 'Death Valley...New England' :}

Mr HardRock, Sir HardRock, Maharaja HardRock - a kind, uplifting, fun and eye-opening person of genuine nature. If he was to request another ban I'd be all like sheeeiiit etc. :>


----------



## alee

Good to be back on this thread after a looooong tym 

Appears to be a very nice guy


----------



## Brasilia

Seems very friendly and a long time time user of SAS, which is also nice


----------



## apx24

The first friend I made on here, thanks to people like Brasilia I was able to come out of my shell. A genuinely nice guy and easy to talk to


----------



## rawrguy

I love your avatar. Bob Marley is one of my favorite singers.


----------



## tlc1971

Compliment the person above me. Ok. I think that would be rawrguy ? I think your compliment to the person above YOU, was really genuine. I don't know you, but you seem very humble, and nice, and I think the lyric you posted is one of my favorites. I look forward to getting to know you


----------



## TrulyBlessed

^^ Is genuinely concerned for herself and for the well being of her family. Is taking the courageous step to help herself take steps forward. And enjoys Scrabble which makes me wonder if she enjoys Ruzzle. : )


----------



## Cam1

I saw you created a Skype group? Very cool. I keep meaning to join but never remember to add you when I go on. Will be sure to do it next time!

You also seem like a motivated and positive person. I like that


----------



## Sherbear

Steve300 said:


> No one wants to compliment me!
> 
> I am _very_ handsome.


You are too fine!!!:heart


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

miele said:


> I love that you wear bandanas, and you have killer eyebrows. Plus you seem like a really nice person. (BTW, I like horror movies too!)


Thank you!!!!!! 

^hey it's you again, well aren't you so awesome!!!


----------



## Sherbear

You are more awesomer!


----------



## Limmy

Your Scottish, you must be awesome


----------



## always starting over

^ He has some kind of secret cult as far as I can tell, that's awesome.


----------



## ScarletS

^ Everyone is awesome


----------



## enfield

Steve300 said:


> No one wants to compliment me!
> 
> I am _very_ handsome.


you mean _uncommonly_ handsome. don't exaggerate your handsomeness!


----------



## Junicorn

^ Has a great taste in cartoons. I'd share an everything burrito with you 8)


----------



## gytar

You have a supercool avatar


----------



## tristatejosh

^^
I enjoyed looking at your avatar. >>


----------



## Sherbear

Limmy said:


> Your Scottish, you must be awesome


Oh I am!:boogie


----------



## Zack

enfield said:


> you mean _uncommonly_ handsome. don't exaggerate your handsomeness!


:b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^A fellow Steve.. Must be a badass!


----------



## Limmy

You are a pretty cool guy, who doesnt afraid of anything



Sherbear said:


> Oh I am!:boogie


Yes :high5


----------



## Keyblade

You got some tetrisskills bro'


----------



## rawrguy

^You like That's 70's show, which is awesome. Old school man.


----------



## Smash86

You also like that 70's show! Awesome!  (Hyde is my favorite character and Donna is a fox)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Despite your challenges you face in life, you seem like a very kind and upbeat person. You also seem very well rounded and curious to try new things as you have many different hobbies. That, I believe, will coem to help you in the future as you will have the opportunity to meet new people and have more people to get the chance to getto know the real you. Best of luck in life and I hope you overcome your struggles


----------



## Zack

ItsEasierToRun said:


> ^A fellow Steve.. Must be a badass!


Hello!


----------



## Alienated

I'm in Arkansas to man, just got some snow ! Thanks for being there for other people, and checking out this thread.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Steve300 said:


> Hello!


----------



## Cam1

Alienated said:


> I'm in Arkansas to man, just got some snow ! Thanks for being there for other people, and checking out this thread.


You seem to have been through a lot in your life but remain incredibly emotionally strong. Props to you. I also like your lion avatar.


----------



## D G

You seem to be very invested in the forum in a good way, being interested in people and having an optimistic outlook. And i like your avatar


----------



## rawrguy

^I am also very much against religion



Smash86 said:


> You also like that 70's show! Awesome!  (Hyde is my favorite character and Donna is a fox)


Hyde is really cool, but Kelso is definitely my favorite character


----------



## Limmy

You like the 70s show! you have great taste


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Limmy... >:3 The Marmite SASer.. You either love or hate him and his 'unique' sense of humour.. Personally, I wuv him :b:lol


----------



## MarjoleinL

I think you're funny. I don't know why, but your posts always make me smile.  -I sound like a total creepy person now, lol!-


----------



## Rossy

Cool username and seems like a funny girl.


----------



## Loveless

Cool guy who has been here for a very long time ha ha


----------



## KPanthera

seems like a pretty awesome and fun guy, active on the forums.


----------



## Zack

KP has nice ankles. (I think.)


----------



## LaChocolatine

You've an entertaining profile! The endorphins/dolphins joke made me laugh :lol

Also, I've been to Wales a few times and loved it! Cannot pronounce a _single _Welsh place-name without butchering it though, sorry 
Welsh accents are also lovely so I'm jealous!


----------



## Dissonance

You're okay.


----------



## Raphael200

U ^^ r awesome : D!


----------



## LaChocolatine

_( Better late than never!  )

_Love your signature, it's really inspiring! And you've some very worthwhile hobbies, I must say! 

Plus you're currently spreading your good mood around SAS which is awesome! :lol


----------



## Raphael200

Gives some of the best compliments in the world,and hopefully likes fluffy bunnies : D just as much as me.


----------



## Randomdood13

Has a great taste for cuteness!


----------



## Durzo

^
Has a fun avatar. I like to hide in tea cups as well.


----------



## Zack

Someone said something nice about me. I like this thread. I'm gonna stay here for ever.


----------



## D G

"Someone once told me exercise releases endorphins and they sound so cool, like dolphins or dauphins, that I badly wanted them. I think I released some but I can't be sure."

You're funny!


----------



## slytherin

You seem super positive and I love that! It's definitely nice to see around here, you're really supportive of everyone.


----------



## Limmy

you seem really nice, and have an awesome taste in tv shows  and your cute


----------



## Cherrybombbbb

PHP:







Sabriella said:


> You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


I like your avatar! Mr. Bean


----------



## Limmy

Cherrybombbbb said:


> I like your avatar! Mr. Bean


:c my avatar isnt mr bean


----------



## Cherrybombbbb

Limmy said:


> :c my avatar isnt mr bean


lmao sorry, I got confused and replied to someone on the first page o_o


----------



## Limmy

Cherrybombbbb said:


> lmao sorry, I got confused and replied to someone on the first page o_o


 its ok


----------



## Cam1

I'm all confused now! Cherry bomb is next?

Hmm, you joined recently so first of all... Welcome to SAS!

You seem quite smart and level headed, and you play the guitar *thumbs up*


----------



## Cronos

I've seen you around quite often on the forums. I like your posts, you seem like a pretty laid-back dude.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Read your 'About Me', and dude you seem hilarious!!


----------



## Loveless

You like the song "Too Close" by Alex Clare


----------



## rawrguy

^Hayley Williams is my turn on too bro


----------



## Zack

I think rawrguy has nice ankles.


----------



## meepie

I like your avatar, reminds me of Roald Dahl's books.


----------



## scottpilgrim

Choosing Jigglypuff's baby form as an avatar makes you seem girly (in a good way).


----------



## Keyblade

#1


----------



## Limmy

ur almost as good at teris as me  just keep practicing and u'll get there


----------



## Loveless

You have an entire cult dedicated to you


----------



## Zack

Sin said:


> Best Signature ever


You have nice ankles.


----------



## Zack

meepie said:


> I like your avatar, reminds me of Roald Dahl's books.


Yes, my avatar is George cooking up some crystal meth from _George's Marvellous Medicine_ by Roald Dahl and illustrated by Quentin Blake.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Your posts make me giggle.


----------



## Zack

Illusions said:


> Your posts make me giggle.


----------



## tristatejosh

^^
Welsh are cool.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have an awesome avatar!


----------



## matty

No. YOU have an awesome Avatar.


----------



## madmidhu

matty said:


> No. YOU have an awesome Avatar.


i like you name


----------



## apx24

I love your country so much, the colour, the music, the religion, the culture and especially the food, India is one truly amazing country! My parents come from India as well  Welcome to SAS by the way!


----------



## rawrguy

I like your avatar. I like tupac, not my favorite rapper, but I think he was good.


----------



## Dying note

^ I think it's awesome you're a licensed EMT. And great signature choice


----------



## Limmy

Dying note said:


> ^ I think it's awesome you're a licensed EMT. And great signature choice


you have a great taste in music


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You are the star-child of SAS, the talk of the forum, and your really nice to speak with.


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a nice username.


----------



## Gordom

You must be really smart if one your hobbies is solving the rubik's cube (wow).


----------



## StNaive

Gordom said:


> You must be really smart if one your hobbies is solving the rubik's cube (wow).


Judging by your "about me" section, you seem really intelligent!


----------



## Malek

Cool avatar man. What is that Killzone?

Also you evidently have good taste in music, games, & shows. 
You share the same first name as Elijah Wood, neat.
Nice hobbies and outlook. You look for good qualities in people, that puts you up a notch in my book. That puts you at notch one... Just kidding.


----------



## Limmy

Malek said:


> Cool avatar man. What is that Killzone?
> 
> Also you evidently have good taste in music, games, & shows.
> You share the same first name as Elijah Wood, neat.
> Nice hobbies and outlook. You look for good qualities in people, that puts you up a notch in my book. That puts you at notch one... Just kidding.


walking dead is awesome, u have good taste


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a nice smile (if that is him in his avatar).


----------



## MarjoleinL

If it's you on the picture on your profile, you are really pretty and look really sweet! And you are from singapore, which is very cool.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls

I like your avatar; it has a very positive message behind it (as I interpret it). I wish that I had the level of self-confidence that would allow me to join a group of friends easily and be as happy and carefree as the young men in that picture.


----------



## PainisLove

^^Your avatar is dangerously sexy


----------



## Cronos

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Read your 'About Me', and dude you seem hilarious!!


Aww, I was going for corny! Thanks though! :lol



PainisLove said:


> ^^Your avatar is dangerously sexy


Sir, your signature and "About Me" is very inspirational. You seem like a very wise and strong individual.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^Cronos, you have a really good sense of humour.. 
Awesome guy :high5


----------



## Brasilia

you can always rely on this guy when a popcorn smiley/gif is in dire need of vamping up an already highly controversial thread opcorn


----------



## worldcitizen

Cool username )) I've always wanted to go to Brasilia, Brazil...its so isolated and futuristic looking...


----------



## LittleGloves

Has said some great and inspiring stuff to people who want to commit suicide.


----------



## apx24

Really intelligent because she can solve a rubik's cube (I've never been able to do that before) and she comes from Singapore


----------



## Limmy

your one of the nicest people on this forum! you seem like you'd make a good friend and be fun to hang out with as well


----------



## LaChocolatine

Word on the street is that you're something of a StarChild! :b
Plus, you're some sort of rice-earning machine! 

You seem like a really positive person who spreads a lot of good spirit around these forums!


----------



## Lish3rs

You have a pretty eye(s)ball(s)!! (=


----------



## tristatejosh

I like your avatar ^^


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Your avatar reminds me of a love heart...I love you


----------



## Limmy

your pants are the funniest pants


----------



## lizzy19

Nice avatar!


----------



## Cam1

Not much to go with so I had to look at your old posts (feel like a creep now).

You seem like a nice and sympathetic person, and you recently graduated? Congrats.


----------



## da kewliest

cam.....cammy boy....CAMSTA! I thought I compliment you enough on your page, why do you feel the need to post on here? someone's fishing for compliments:b

your a good egg kid, such a nice guy, into sports and whats this I hear your single ....damn bishes best be lining up for you man, but im at the front of that line. take that okcupid profile down and come home with a real man like myself wholl treat ya right and show you a good time:yes you know you want to:yes


wow, I don't know if this is a compliment but you better be flattered! makin me look all vulnerable and **** on here, damn , status aint alpha on my end:blush


----------



## LittleGloves

Have da kewliest username!


----------



## srschirm

Likes edm and has a cool avatar...at first I read it as "keep...brea...thing" lol!


----------



## nickelbird

The glasses are so win! ^.^
I'm a big fan of glasses @[email protected]


----------



## slytherin

You have really cool tattoos and you're a nicely active member of the forum. I always enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## Malek

Without looking at your profile I can tell just based off of your user name that you're a HP fan or I assume so. That's cool. Also cute avatar, I guess that's something... /shrug


----------



## rawrguy

^I like your cats


----------



## apx24

You can speak Japanese, that's impressive 

Your posts are positive, inspiring and supportive as well. You have 78 friends on here, so I'm not the only one to find you awesome 

Thanks for complimenting my avatar earlier btw


----------



## xMissChloex

I like your profile picture  And the quotes from Brian Wilson are nice.


----------



## scythe7

I see from your sig that you like blink182's "feeling this". Those same lyrics were stuck in my head for a really long time too. You have good taste in music. thats awesome


----------



## Twinkiesex

I like your username.


----------



## diamondheart89

I admire your love for twinkies.


----------



## Twinkiesex

I admire your admiration for my love of Twinkies.


----------



## D G

You're a delicious cupcake.


----------



## shydana101

You won the *lottery*?...nice


----------



## D G

I did? :/


----------



## Beingofglass

Seems like such a great, down to earth person that anybody with an ounce of self respect and depth would love to be around.


----------



## 549877

You have "a caring heart and a strong backbone"...


----------



## Cronos

ItsEasierToRun said:


> ^Cronos, you have a really good sense of humour..
> Awesome guy :high5


Thanks, dude. 



549877 said:


> You have "a caring heart and a strong backbone"...


From your posts you seem like a pretty funny gal! It's always nice to see a funny person on SAS.


----------



## LittleGloves

Is a friendly guy.


----------



## HollowPrince

Lovely username. And it's really nice that you can listen to/like a lot of different music.


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a great quote from a great show.


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a really nice girl


----------



## LittleGloves

Is also another friendly person on this board.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

LittleGloves just saved my life! If her avatar didn't remind me to keep breathing, I would've died! 
Also, Resident Evil fan = Instant badass! :b


----------



## O Range

You sound like a confident person who knows how to take it easy. :teeth


----------



## LittleGloves

Lives in a cool state.


----------



## Duzie

Has good taste in movies.


----------



## Tomwc

You have a love for good food and reading. I also enjoyed my trip to Florida a while back where i had some real nice sushi, so yea well done for that! 'Nuff said, you're a lovely person


----------



## LittleGloves

Lives in the place which I want to visit the most!!! <3


----------



## Sherbear

Is very sweet! <3<3


----------



## Rossy

Rather pretty


----------



## rawrguy

^Likes Paramore so that makes him awesome


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

^^ nice movie list, you're instantly awesome for liking back to the future and pokemon!


----------



## MachineSupremacist

A Nowhere Man said:


> She's pretty and she's a thinker.


Mildly obscure Beetles reference as username.


----------



## Duzie

His compassionate and benevolent nature. :')


----------



## scythe7

She likes proper grammar. I like a person who likes proper grammar.


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a good taste of music which is similar to me.


----------



## Duzie

She seems like a very nice and sweet girl, with a beautiful name. 
Cubing and reading. <3


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a sweet avatar and shares the coolest hobby with me.


----------



## Just Tony

I like your taste in quotes. 

Simple yet powerful in your avatar, and very romantic-ish/poetic in your signature.
------------
(I also think Juliana is a pretty name.)


----------



## HollowPrince

You seem like a cool & nice person, from what I've seen. 
Only one fault that I've noticed: You shouldn't have edited out your profile info, since it was pretty damn good done


----------



## Cam1

You are super helpful, give fantastic advice, and seem to really care about helping others. Props to you!


----------



## apx24

Has an amazing avatar and is really intelligent because he studies Pharmacy! He'll probably end up prescribing drugs that will save someone's life one day.


----------



## losteternal

Far from being a pathetic looser, I did a bit of research and can only conclude that you are a lovely, warn, kind intelligent young man with a lot of good things to offer.


----------



## meepie

Probably has a soothing accent judging where her location is and seems like a decent human being.


----------



## idgafanymore

seems like a thoughtfull kind person


----------



## Nataliewho

You look very friendly and have a nice smile


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

You could of parted your hair in TWO different directions, but you chose the correct side. That shows good judgement


----------



## Twinkiesex

Your face. I like that sh*t.


----------



## komzark

Your wearing a nirvana t-shirt and posted lithium lyrics in your sig!!! You must be awesome if you love nirvana. You have an excellent taste in music.


----------



## LittleGloves

Comes from a country which I always wanted to visit!


----------



## Zack

LittleGloves said:


> Comes from a country which I always wanted to visit!


Has a motivational avatar.


----------



## nwet96

^ is in wales, I would far rather be there than here! for a while at least!


----------



## LittleGloves

Has a beautiful avie.


----------



## Raphael200

Smells like summer lilies : ).


----------



## Rossy

Pretty serious poster.


----------



## Raphael200

Such a funny poster.


----------



## Zack

Is unique.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Seems to be set on moving towards his goals like trying to overcome anxiety and improve body weight. Those are great aims in life.


----------



## meepie

Is a orange mermaid with long hair but also a great blogger who seems like a really nice person and we need more of that on this forum.


----------



## Zack

B l o s s o m said:


> Seems to be set on moving towards his goals like trying to overcome anxiety and improve body weight. Those are great aims in life.


No one has ever said anything so nice about me! (Since Daddy said my hair looked nice.)


----------



## Gordom

I love the sense of humor that comes out in your profile (particularly the part about endorphins).


----------



## rawrguy

Has cute cats


----------



## selfinflicted

Has a beautiful name & the best signature I've seen around here.


----------



## D G

You seem like a very interesting and intelligent person with a great moral compas and a good taste.


----------



## DeepSouls

I like your username! It reminds me of OG.


----------



## Joe

Your soul is deep.


----------



## Gordom

In looking at your posts, you are very well spoken.


----------



## Cake

your job title is listed as Professional. which sounds mysteriously intriguing.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I love cake..


----------



## I wish i was normal

I LOVE your taste in music!


----------



## Elad

you dont need to be normal, because you're abnormally awesome. you're uniquely you and what normal aspires to be, you are a beautiful individual making the best of this crazy labyrinth we call life.


----------



## mistylake

^ You usually give people good advice on SAS and you have a very nice pair of eyes (I remember seeing pics of you before)


----------



## Elad

^seems to be well traveled, exotic and speaks the sexiest language in the world. shes an independent woman who dont need no man, but she is not cold. she might not go by the rules, but goddamnit she gets the job done. shes the hero sas deserves but not the one it needs right now, a blooming kirsebaer.


----------



## xMissChloex

^I like your profile picture.. I think it's a turtle with sunglasses i'm not sure. Funny though


----------



## harrison

Has a great signature - it really registered with me today. 

Edit: Plus you live in Australia.


----------



## monotonous

mature, good looking, sophisticated, attractive, successful, manly


----------



## harrison

monotonous said:


> mature, good looking, sophisticated, attractive, successful, manly


Wow - Jee, thanks! I should come to this section more often. 

From your posts you seem like a nice guy, plus I like your taste in music.


----------



## marshel

You seem like a good person, who likes his son. An you probably like to sleep with background music :-]


----------



## LaChocolatine

You're fairly new (Welcome to SAS, by the way!  ) so your profile is a little empty but I'm going to look at that as you being mysterious! :b

By the looks of it, you've made a great start at fighting SA!  
Congrats on the new job!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Your eye has a very sunny disposition!


----------



## Artem

Your signature is hilarious, I died. 
I am not giving compliments to dudes, anyway I will make exception, you have awesome hair sir.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Looks like you're new(ish) here.  Welcome to the cool kids club. Um, I like the symmetricality of your avatar.


----------



## LeeMann

You're cute! So don't be fed up.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Thanks for saying so~
I noticed you're listed as a Christian, religious people are cool.  Faithful individuals.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

Your avatar, signature, and status all match perfectly.....you're a genious.

Hahaha at first I thought your user name said "fickle kitties", I was like "soooo true...........oh".


----------



## NormalLad

I love that you're transgendered I love people who are different and don't care what others think.


----------



## matthewebbert

Nice avatar..


----------



## marshel

You seem to like playing games and writing poems. This is what I do also from time to time : ) Keep up the good job! Ah you also have a site in your signature and I guess it's your personal one because it does not use a refferer URL but I would advice you fill the black box with something in there : - )


----------



## Gordom

It looks like you're fairly new here. Welcome.  

My first impression of you (from the post above) is that you are friendly and try to find common ground with people.


----------



## Just Tony

Seem to be a kind and perceptive man.

*Checks bio and looks at what you prefer to read* Awesome taste in information. Real estate in middle school? I didn't even understand that back then haha.


----------



## Gordom

You have well rounded interests (architecture, music, math) and your profile makes you come across as someone who emphasizes *quality *of conversation rather than *quantity* of conversation (which is actually a valuable skill).


----------



## xMissChloex

I like your dog.


----------



## D G

I like your cat


----------



## apx24

I really like your username, reminds me of one of my favourite Beatles songs :b

In all seriousness though, you are a genuinely nice guy, because you're only nice because you want to make people happy, which I really respect. I saw your post when you said that you are nice because you want to make this world a better place and my respect for you shot up. We seriously need more peeps like you


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

apx24,
One of my favourite posters :yes A really smart and cool guy..
Way more interesting than you give yourself credit for, my friend


----------



## mahnamahna

The perfect username


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Seems like a really decent young man. Your time with girls will come and I'm sure you'll be a good boyfriend to a lucky lady.


----------



## Malek

Cute...


----------



## PandaBearx

Just saying it might be hard for anyone to compliment me since I'm new but idc I love your sig. Edgar Allen Poe was always interesting to me.


----------



## Smash86

Love your signiture  You seem like a pretty smart dude


----------



## Cam1

You have lots of good qualities. You've also been through a lot with your OCD but have fought hard and found/maintained a relationship and are engaged (congrats!). This shows that you must be a very mentally strong person, battling through your handicap and finding happiness.

(I read your profile)


----------



## Limmy

your one of the nicest people on the forum, and you hate the habs


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Limmy's back!!!!

Has a fun and positive attitude and shares his bags of milk.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Has great prospects and I'm sure will be helping people overcome their problems face to face soon enough


----------



## D G

You're nice and uplifting, you have a good vibe about yourself. Cheers!


----------



## tristatejosh

^^
Belgium is one sweet country you live in


----------



## Limmy

tristatejosh said:


> ^^
> Belgium is one sweet country you live in


you have a cool avatar


----------



## Freiheit

Nice avatar.


----------



## StNaive

Clinical Laboratory Technologist, you must be quite smart!


----------



## WhoDey85

Cool looking avatar. 

You seem like a very accepting/intelligent/well rounded individual.


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> Cool looking avatar.
> 
> You seem like a very accepting/intelligent/well rounded individual.


you seem like a really friendly person, and you have a lot of the same interests that i do!  therefore u must be pretty awesome!


----------



## Gordom

I love your smiling avatar picture.


----------



## D G

What an amazing profile! You seem to be extremely intelligent, well read, kind, wise,... the sort of person i would look up to.


----------



## Elad

i would


----------



## kiirby

Elad said:


> i would


One of the least obnoxious, least irritating people on this forum. Well actually, he is both of those things, but in the most hilarious possible way. One of the only users on here I don't loathe intensely. KEEP IT UP PLAYA.


----------



## Elad

kiirby said:


> One of the least obnoxious, least irritating people on this forum. Well actually, he is both of those things, but in the most hilarious possible way. One of the only users on here I don't loathe intensely. KEEP IT UP PLAYA.


I respect this person and hold their words in high esteem, as should everyone. In fact even getting a quote notification about them sends a tingling down my body, like being knighted by a royal, a rock star, a poet and all round awesome guy. His brazen, blunt, unwavering ability to say what everyone is thinking is truly a thing to behold.

I'm not even gay but I'd suck this guys dick, and so should everyone else.


----------



## NormalLad

Nice username!!


----------



## Gordom

The turn ons and turn offs in your profile say to me that you have high standards of integrity, which is a wonderful quality to have.


----------



## Elad

you're an animal lover, therefore I love you.

you have a beautiful soul, oh oh, you and you're beautiful soul.


----------



## ShineGreymon

nice avatar the black ones look like botamon which is awsome !!


----------



## Limmy

ShineGreymon said:


> nice avatar the black ones look like botamon which is awsome !!


I hope that username is a reference to Digimon 





if so, you have great taste! :clap


----------



## rawrguy

Likes Digimon, so must be a pretty cool guy.


----------



## lavandula

Has a wide range of taste in music which is awesome and seems like a down to earth guy.


----------



## Cam1

You have a great personality and are an awesome person to talk to


----------



## millenniumman75

^has a mean penchant for mangoes and other citrus/tropical fruits like me (I'm a lemon man :lol).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ Has always been kind to me and has some colorful things to say.


----------



## Elad

If you were a thread, I'd subscribe.


----------



## diamondheart89

One of the only pretty douches I do not absolutely loath because he has some semblance of a soul and human frailty underneath, not to mention jokes.


----------



## Buerhle

Makes the forums interesting. = )


----------



## lizzy19

like the status


----------



## running n circles

I like that you have 19 in your username. It's always been a reoccuring number in my life...it's a good thing.


----------



## Heyyou

You seem like a very nice person.


----------



## Gordom

You had me looking up the translation of your status tagline 
"Por Ti Volare", which proves you can be thought provoking.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cooks delicious looking food and is just an all around solid and nice dude.


----------



## Gordom

I've always gotten the impression from your posts that you're very open and genuine.


----------



## percon21

I fukking love hats on cats


----------



## Heyyou

I like your avatar, the dog is really cute.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Powerful signature and pretty girl


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is a good friend and easy to talk to. Doesn't judge me for my craziness.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You seem like a pretty cool dude. I've always enjoyed reading your posts since I've been posting on this site


----------



## ufc

I like your avitar!


----------



## PandaBearx

Haha well it's only fair to do UFC first so UFC you seem like a chill guys with good movie taste 21 jump street was pretty funny.


----------



## PandaBearx

And kekai you seem like a open minded person for allowing people to ask you questions.


----------



## Dissonance

You can duckface really well.


----------



## matty

Youre from California, I loved visiting there late last year, and really wish I could go back. 

You also have a bit of a dark and edgy vibe, cool cool/


----------



## percon21

You're a good looking guy


----------



## matty

You have a cute, lab (? Think it is)

And I have lots of fond memories of Seattle. Loved watching Baseball, and weekends away there.


----------



## ufc

Nice taste in music


----------



## ConscientiousKate

You are a strong person and I'm happy to hear you feel like you're over the worst of your SA, well done and good work for keeping yourself in the present!


----------



## ufc

You're a very nice gal, and you recycle! Mother Earth must love ya to death!


----------



## SuicideSilence

Blink-182 fans unite!  Just for liking them makes you cool. Plus, your uber cute ^.^


----------



## matty

Uses the word Uber, and is a blink fan. Unite!


----------



## Neo1234

Very cool mod with an awesome signature


----------



## matty

Give great compliments, I remember regularly seeing you posting in here.


----------



## Owl-99

I'm glad that your happy to be home.


----------



## Gordom

You have a great vocabulary (Example: Trudging through treacle). I had to look up the meaning of "treacle."


----------



## StNaive

From your profile, you seem quite intelligent, and it's awesome how broad your music tastes are!


----------



## ufc

Anyone who loves Fight Club is A-OK in my book!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like you have a kind personality, and you also have a great taste in movies and music!


----------



## matty

You seem like a very diverse person. With lots of interests a nd tastes. You may be addicted to joining groups.. judging on the amount you have 

You also give informed compliments.


----------



## rawrguy

Seems to be making progress with his SA. Is a veteran poster like myself and a admin. Not too hard to find positives there.


----------



## B l o s s o m

^Nice person to talk to, and has a great dream of becoming a famous musician!


----------



## Zack

B l o s s o m said:


> ^Nice person to talk to, and has a great dream of becoming a famous musician!


Nice hair and is nice to chat to.


----------



## Cam1

You're a funny person and really value a nicely shaped ankle.


----------



## Heyyou

From what I've seen you're a pretty consistent poster .


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem kind, and I really like your signature!!


----------



## thebadshepard

you are kind, compassionate, and love science and philosophy Who could ask for more?

peace


----------



## Zack

thebadshepard said:


> you are kind, compassionate, and love science and philosophy Who could ask for more?
> 
> peace


You are mad, bad and dangerous to know.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Steve300 said:


> You are mad, bad and dangerous to know.


Reading your posts, genuinely brightens my day.


----------



## northstar1991

Has good taste in music and cool hobbies. She sounds like an interesting person to know!


----------



## ufc

Your ambitions of changing the world are really admirable! Plus you lift weights too, which is wicked awesome.


----------



## B l o s s o m

^has good sense of humour and works out ^.^


----------



## StNaive

B l o s s o m said:


> ^has good sense of humour and works out ^.^


From your profile, you seem like a very positive person, and I love your location: between land and water. It's clever and poetic.


----------



## ufc

I'm diggin the avitar.


----------



## rawrguy

I like your signature.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

rawrguy, you post some hilarious pictures that always make me smile


----------



## Owl-99

Gives a great two fingered salute.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

tannasg said:


> Gives a great two fingered salute.












:kma


----------



## StNaive

Any Buffy fan is a winner in my books!


----------



## Cam1

You have a nice name "Elijah", and your turn ons/turn offs show that you value good qualities in a person.


----------



## percon21

You're studying chemistry, therefore, if my login is right, you're awesome!


----------



## NJada

You play the drums, which makes you cool!


----------



## ak3891

NJada said:


> You play the drums, which makes you cool!


You look older then 19, it means you can hit on older girls! Its better then looking like a kid


----------



## Limmy

Your a really nice person, and have some awesome videos from what i remember


----------



## ak3891

Sin said:


> ur alright....


your vocabulary has such meaning


----------



## Joe

You seem like a really nice guy


----------



## tieffers

You seem very tactful, polite, and well-spoken.


----------



## StNaive

You seem really interesting and approachable judging by your profile. And you write poetry!


----------



## tristatejosh

Your avatar is what's up


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

From your signature and the looks of your avatar, you seem to be an optimistic person Which is awesome. A lot of times, it's the optimists who post here who really help people heal from SA.


----------



## Heyyou

I love your signature.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you look really sweet in your avatar


----------



## Rossy

Very nice and pretty woman.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

You are a kind person.


----------



## Rossy

Going by the avatar she's very pretty.


----------



## alee

Yr avatar is really kinda funny


----------



## alee

Lovely avatar and a lovely character


----------



## rawrguy

Good-looking guy.


----------



## NJada

I like your signature.


----------



## B l o s s o m

^You're a musician which I regard as an awesome talent! You seem also to have an appreciation for the arts, which shows how much you appreciate beauty in all the little things around us.


----------



## Rossy

Wonderful girl in every way.


----------



## B l o s s o m

awwhh thanks Rossy! that's a massive compliment, which I probably don't really deserve. 

So this chap right here ^ , he has a very good heart, he's hard-working, and he always gives the best compliments


----------



## NJada

Thanks Blossom! You're right about the appreciation of art, because I've seen your avatar and I wondered what this painting is.

I get the impression that you are a nice and approachable person even to someone who is very shy.


----------



## matty

A musician which I am very jealous of. I have no talent. And you have made some big life choices, congrats. 

And Blossom is amazing. So good compliment!


----------



## srschirm

Lovely mentor and appears to have a good outlook on life!


----------



## losteternal

You are a very popular, intelligent man with a kind heart, sensible, unbiased opinions and a cute face.


----------



## srschirm

Thank you! From Essex, where the greatest band in the world, Depeche Mode, is from. Seems to have a lively personality from her profile.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you say you love meeting new people on your profile  that's awesome! it's great you are focusing to improve socially


----------



## Final Fantasy

Your avatar is lovely. I really like mermaids.


----------



## Rossy

Seems like a fine lass.


----------



## B l o s s o m

You don't know how much you're worth, but here's a friend telling you that you are worth it and your accomplishments in life confirm even more what I'm saying *hugs*


----------



## Limmy

B l o s s o m said:


> You don't know how much you're worth, but here's a friend telling you that you are worth it and your accomplishments in life confirm even more what I'm saying *hugs*


You seem incredibly nice and really friendly


----------



## ForBrighterDays

You seem to really put yourself out there and try to make friends on here - I think that's pretty brave.


----------



## noyadefleur

I think the 'mind ya business' gif on your profile is hilarious! You're also quite pretty, a short hairstyle suits you.


----------



## matty

Congrats on 1000 posts, quite the effort. I love that you are from Canada, I have a huge soft spot. You also have an impressive about me with lots of detail. Just by reading that I picture you are an interesting and intellectual person.


----------



## Limmy

you seem like an awesome person! and I feel like you would be a great friend and fun to hang out with in real life


----------



## matty

Thanks. You have fostered your own team. You seem to bring a level to sas which I rarely see and I always like to get to know these interesting characters much like yourself.


----------



## NJada

You give out good compliments, which shows that you're thoughtful.


----------



## matty

This thread has slipped and that in itself is unacceptable. 

You are into psychology, as am I. However my interest has slipped a little which is a good reminder to get into it. So thank you for that too. 

You also have a nice lists of turn ons and offs. So you have put some thought into your likes and dislikes. A man of standard and substance!


----------



## Heyyou

You give good compliments, their always so thought out.


----------



## matty

You have a pretty entertaining about me. I love the use of the word tinkering. And doesnt 'Culinary genius and dance machine' paint an awesome picture.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You seem like a pretty fun and down to earth guy.


----------



## matty

Thank you. Your a good looking guy. You also have the word tinkering in your about me. I also think you come across as very friendly.


----------



## srschirm

Made the courageous step of moving across the world from Brisbane to Vancouver.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Great taste in music and judging from your profile you seem like you'd be a cool guy to have around


----------



## matty

Judging by your about me. You are in a pretty good place right now. You must be somewhat motivated to be a software developer, you appear fit and healthy.


----------



## StNaive

You're active in this thread, which tells me you care about the people here, and sharing your positive attitude with them.


----------



## PandaBearx

I find your avatar to be awesome and you have pretty good taste in books I liked Fahrenheit 451 as well.


----------



## matty

I know nothing about you. But I like your avatar, and you have a thing with PandAaAaAaAa's


----------



## Cam1

You seem like an easy going and friendly person, and it's good to see you posting on SAS again.


----------



## Owl-99

An all round nice guy.


----------



## PandaBearx

Your signature is interesting and I admire the fact that you appreciate nature


----------



## vancouver

PandaBearx said:


> Your signature is interesting and I admire the fact that you appreciate nature


Ooozes cuteness..... oh yeah and she can read!


----------



## PandaBearx

Yes it's a skill I'm very proud of :b anywho I like the fact that you enjoy camping to me that's always been really fun and I notice that you can read too? To kill a mockingbird was a great book! I still need to watch the movie I heard it was good.


----------



## ImmortalOne

I like how you have panda in your username. They're awesome animals, especially the baby ones.


----------



## matty

You like soccer and studying computer science, two interests I share. You have also only just joined and have shared a lot of information. Welcome to sas


----------



## lzzy

Mentor matty! 
Disappeared for a while but everyone's happy to see he's back and active! 
the fact that you cycled from Canada to Mexico is just awesome!


----------



## Zack

I like green shades and I have relatives in Belgium and Belgium is nice, so you are too by extension...


----------



## Art3mis

We have similar religious views. I admire how you walk everyday, too. c:


----------



## matty

First post in this thread. You rock and must be a complimentary person.


----------



## Zack

Art3mis said:


> I admire how you walk everyday


How did you know I have a sexy gait?


----------



## srschirm

Takes lovely historical photos.


----------



## Zack

srschirm said:


> Takes lovely historical photos.


My cat isn't _that_ old! 

...

Has FUNKY tousled hair.


----------



## Heyyou

I love your avatar, big fan of Roald Dahl.


----------



## Limmy

Heyyou said:


> I love your avatar, big fan of Roald Dahl.


I really like your posts!  your a really funny person and your super nice aswell!  and I think I remember you said your birthday was Nov 18 somewhere! Mine is Nov 16!!! 2 days apart!? we are pretty much gonna be best friends now, just saying!


----------



## Zack

Has a smile to launch a thousand ships...


----------



## WhatWentWrong

^ best comment I've read in a long time  judging from your about me page you appear to be a cool and chilled out dude. I hope you had a good time in York


----------



## MrQuiet76

you seem like a pretty positive and upbeat guy!!


----------



## Zack

MrQuiet76 said:


> you seem like a pretty positive and upbeat guy!!


You have a nice fringe.


----------



## Zack

WhatWentWrong said:


> ^ best comment I've read in a long time  judging from your about me page you appear to be a cool and chilled out dude. I hope you had a good time in York


Thanks!


----------



## lzzy

He is the life of parties he has never attended
Bigfoot tries﻿ to capture photos of him
Even his enemies list him as their emergency contact
He once taught a German Shepard how to bark in Russian
His business card simply says, I'll call you
He once challenged his own reflection to a staring contest. On the fourth day, he won.
His mother has a tattoo that reads, Son
If he were to pat you on the back, you'd list it on your resume
He is srschirm


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Seems kind and intelligent. Has interesting interests. And isn't a bitter douchebag like me.

Edit: WTF? srschirm was above me and it changed to Izzy??? Oh well, I guess the same goes for you Izzy. You also like good music and took the time to put it in alphabetical order.


----------



## lzzy

FoundAndLost said:


> Seems kind and intelligent. Has interesting interests. And isn't a bitter douchebag like me.
> 
> Edit: WTF? srschirm was above me and it changed to Izzy??? Oh well, I guess the same goes for you Izzy. You also like good music and took the time to put them in alphabetical order.


I had the same issue, thread was probably broken


----------



## supercars

I like the quote in your signature.


----------



## srschirm

Is a fan of cars, which are totally fascinating.


----------



## matty

I true gentleman of the forum. I enjoy reading his posts and always know I can find him in this thread.


----------



## Zack

Nice ankles despite severe bruising. And nice blue hat.


----------



## supercars

He is a very nice person. I like his avatar. I also kind of like his signature but I can't understand it too well. 

It is true that you life tries to break you.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

supercars said:


> He is a very nice person. I like his avatar. I also kind of like his signature but I can't understand it too well.
> 
> It is true that you life tries to break you.


I can tell you're a nice guy, just down on your luck and needs a break. P.s. it was quoting lyrics out of _Don't you want me_ which is a song by the _The human leage_


----------



## matty

Crazy about me, reads just like a tv show!


----------



## Zack

supercars said:


> He is a very nice person. I like his avatar. I also kind of like his signature but I can't understand it too well.
> 
> It is true that you life tries to break you.


It is a random song lyric... the tune, and chorus, appeals to my impish nature...

You write nice posts.


----------



## Zack

matty said:


> Crazy about me, reads just like a tv show!


Looks like you work out. That is something positive.


----------



## Nojz

I like what you wrote in your 'hobbies' section:
"Someone once told me exercise releases endorphins and they sound so cool, like dolphins or dauphins, that I badly wanted them. I think I released some but I can't be sure."

Made me chuckle.


----------



## ufc

I like the quote you posted.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really like how one of the things listed in your hobbies is to just drive :yes


----------



## Rossy

Pretty girl


----------



## PandaBearx

Your dogs are adorable not to seem like a stalker but I love the picture with the kitty :3 too cute.


----------



## matty

Is a very kind and entertaining person.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is my favorite mentor but shhhhh I didn't say nothing!


----------



## Zatch

I think you're strong for how you seem to be coping with the problems I've read that you've been having. You also have an adorable avatar. =D


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Your avatar is mildly creepy but makes me laugh hysterically at the same time


----------



## alee

A sweet girl full of life and always fun to interact with


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

An awesome Paki-landian who is always very supportive and great to talk to


----------



## KelsKels

I like your tree.. and your username is creative and accurate.


----------



## alee

Likes yr artwork, cats (Jujus) and ofcourse that avatar (angar)


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Is from a country thats rly good at cricket  (Almost as good as britain )


----------



## Evalina

Super cute signature and avatar! :3


----------



## matty

Cute avatar, and a positive signature.


----------



## PandaBearx

I only read a couple of lines in your about me and I really liked your mindset. You seem to really push yourself, especially at work, even if the job is to deal with numerous amounts of people (which can be stressful to anyone) but you move onwards anyway. That's something to admire here


----------



## lzzy

A good friend of mine who I respect a lot 
she's smart, awesome and really pretty and if that wasn't enough she's really cool about it too!


----------



## ufc

Really dig the fact that you're on here to give advice and are very active. Plus your music taste is pretty cool too. Seem like an all around good dude.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like a kind person and you have a great taste in movies!


----------



## Moceanu

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> You seem like a kind person and you have a great taste in movies!


You've got a nice, uncommon name.

Your interests sure are bold, and biology is totally awesome.

I myself love Coldplay, onerepublic are pretty great too. Nice taste in music.

You seem like a very decent and level headed person.


----------



## AwkBoy

You seem good at determining a person's personality based off of an online profile.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Very intelligent, kind person. Great signature as well


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Per usual the place I always visit when I check in every 6 months or so...

Wordscancutyoulikeglass, It is great that at your age you are at a forum like this trying to improve yourself. You might have SA eliminated by the time you get to be my age!


----------



## PandaBearx

I think the fact that you weight lift is great!  working out certainly has allot of pros


----------



## Joe

You have a nice avatar


----------



## PandaBearx

I like yours as well my little pony is the awesome! :yes also you seem like a interesting person


----------



## Joe

Thanks  You seem cool too and I like your location as well.


----------



## Cam1

Cool and overall friendly guy with a pretty good taste in music too.


----------



## supersoshychick

It's cool that you don't smoke or drink. That means you're a good kid   It's not ofen that you find many people your age that aren't filling their bodies with fumes and poison.


----------



## PandaBearx

Recess!! I love your avatar


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem like a very happy, upbeat person that is not only intelligent but funny as well. The kind of person who will make it through SA


----------



## dragonface

You seem very thoughtful judging by your post


----------



## Moceanu

dragonface said:


> You seem very thoughtful judging by your post


Turn-ons: my computer
Turn-offs: my computer

You made me laugh there, so that's got to count for something. How about.. has a sense of humor?

You seem pretty level headed to me, even if you're about me is mostly barren. 
Edd ed & eddy was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## WhoDey85

You are a new positive presence here.


----------



## matty

An old positive presence here. You also have a solid friends list of other quality positive people which I respect. I like positive people.


----------



## estse

Ah, a SAS member I recognize. Not only that, but I've seen his good ways in his words. A bright mentor and a honest-to-darn good fellow. (Now imagine if I actually knew him.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey

your a kind friendly mod annnnnnnd "brisnyland" reminds me of disneyland AND EVERYONE LOVES DISNEYLAND woo 









Edit oh noes I got beat lol xD

Your really good with words and looks like u been a loyal member for 10 years!! :yes


----------



## PandaBearx

You're a really fun person who I enjoy talking to plus you wear onesies all the time so I think you know that makes you awesome!


----------



## Zatch

You're really fun to talk to and I wish things were going better for you.

Your marshmallows are stellar.


----------



## Owl-99

Is showing great potential in the games section of this forum.


----------



## Raphael200

Gold member of SAS : )


----------



## vanilla90

Has a brilliant signature, very true.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Is from one of the best countries in the world :yes
AND is the most popular ice cream flavour lol xD


----------



## Limmy

You are such a nice person! and your posts are always amazing to read!  you seem like such a positive person and cant forget about your amazing collection of onesies which i am super jelly of!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Super friendly, posts fun stuff, Owner of #TeamLimmmmmmy (A group that brings eternal youth):yes
(Me before joining #TeamLimmy)








(Me after joining #TeamLimmy)









U just need a onesie to be complete! xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

An awesome, kind person with an awesome sense of humor and shares and even has a love for onesies that surpasses my own.


----------



## Lasair

You got a really cool taste in music


----------



## CherryBlossom

Cause I don't know you at all , I had a look on your profile. You got a great profile by the way. Anyway I really like your self description it made me smile ... I also liked your taste of books and you got a huge list of music artist. The best of you is your job or what your are studying sounds awesome to me !!


----------



## matty

Another person which looks to profiles to provide compliments. I like that! Also you like the movie, pursuit of happiness. Such a great story.


----------



## AwkBoy

Not sure what, "Mentor", is meant to imply, but to have that status, you must certainly be wiser than me


----------



## JadedJade

Your status says "Don't try..." You must be like Yoda, "a doer!"


----------



## prettyful

i like your username. its cool


----------



## CherryBlossom

I like how u matched your nickname,profile page and picture. Pretty in the name pretty dog and pretty colours on the page


----------



## prettyful

i dont really understand what you mean by the dog's name is 'pretty dog' :/

its cool that you live in australia. im really jealous


----------



## PandaBearx

I _love_ your background color, it's really cheerful just like your username & avatar!


----------



## Paramecium

Seemed so cute for me.


----------



## Paramecium

Seemed so cute and familiar to me, like I know her in person in real life.


----------



## Owl-99

Is my friend, though I had forgotten due to username change.


----------



## PandaBearx

Seems like a nice guy and I like your signature as well


----------



## scythe7

She likes pandas.. That makes her awesome in my book.


----------



## prettyful

love the quote in your signature. "You don't have to control your thoughts. You just have to stop letting them control you"


----------



## JadedJade

A very cute and creative avatar. You have good tastes!


----------



## Raeden

Neato avatar


----------



## Elad

has a name that sounds like a graphics card, or a mortal combat character.

also happens to be the most amazing person on planet earth, you illuminate the day and the people around you, you are a master of many talents and the envy of all.


----------



## matty

I think your pretty awesome, and incredibly good looking. Well done on the progress over the last year or so


----------



## Zack

I like how green your name is. I wish I had a green name.


----------



## Owl-99

Lives in the land of song.


----------



## JadedJade

Your avatar is very pretty. You have good tastes in locations that looked like a paradise or a magical land.


----------



## Zatch

From what I've read you'd be awesome as **** to hang with. Tomboys fer lyfe. <3


----------



## JadedJade

Taco's rock!!!


----------



## Heyyou

From what I've seen, you seem like a cool person.


----------



## PandaBearx

I like how you speak your mind it's something to admire.  you're also quite funny


----------



## apx24

You're good at complimenting people, that's a good quality to have. Your positivity and resilience is also impressive


----------



## matty

Studied in france which would have been an amazing experience, and you seem to have good connections with people, judging on the indepth conversations you have with people via visitor message. I am jealous.


----------



## vanilla90

According to his bio, even though he was 'defeated me many years ago' by social anxiety, he's still going and has had made progress. Seems like a fighter, has the courage to accept defeat but rise gain. Good stuff


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a really sweet guy!  who also has some pretty good taste in music


----------



## Elad

seem to be a pretty cool girl, with a cute animal username and panda outfit (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Awesome avatar!


----------



## matty

Great list of hobbies..Tomfoolery, Shenanigans, and Ballyhoo

and I like your signature. So true


----------



## mahnamahna

You're from Brisnyland! don't know where that is though but yeah it seems cool!


----------



## alieneyed

Your username makes me want to sing and that's AWESOME.


----------



## matty

knows how to sport a blood nose


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You have great and active hobbies!


----------



## ak3891

^ Your really supportive in your about me page. I might just pop in say hi


----------



## ak3891

matty said:


> knows how to sport a blood nose


Has the same hobby as me football ! Its good to know that your life has changed moving to Brisbane, you've met a good group of friends


----------



## Cam1

Your videos are great (I subscribed to you on Youtube). They are very helpful and motivational. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## 36459

@cam1 GREAT taste in music I love imagine dragons


----------



## 36459

@cam1 GREAT taste in music I love imagine dragons


----------



## matty

Well, I think you do well to have SA and work in a Sales Rep role, I tip my toe in it myself with work and know I under perform. You have been to Italy, you have just jointed and already found and posted in this thread, and you are attractive.


----------



## Raphael200

Pretty avatar!

Husky is awesome Dog,or is that a wolf? : D


----------



## alenclaud

His posts are witty and to the point.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is cute and likes LOTR which is a awesome series. :yes


----------



## Zatch

Brilliant, fun-loving and affable. Simply put: Awesome. =D


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a great person to talk to and makes people hungry for tacos b/c they're just that awesome! \(^_^)/


----------



## matty

You like country music! Thats awesome


----------



## apx24

I love how you give personal compliments to people, it shows that you take time to make other people feel better about themselves, that makes you awesome sir! 

Also, you have balls, going rafting in Bali sounds like some scary ****.


----------



## Limmy

Your definitely seem like one of the most friendly members on this forum you also seem really genuine in what you say! I love reading your posts!


----------



## Raphael200

One of My Favorite SAS posters : D


----------



## Ventura

^ You have a really cool signature.


----------



## PandaBearx

Your turn on is waffles. Can't argue with that since they're yummy :high5 but you seem like a nice girl.


----------



## Ventura

You seem very witty and have a very genuine standing-out unique personality (this is a good thing).  Also I can totally see eating some waffles with you :3


----------



## matty

You talk to Mezzo and Panda. And I think they are awesome, so you must be by association. 

I also like your signature. I dont think this social fad will take off.


----------



## Ventura

You have a cute pet-able avatar :b I bet your cute


----------



## alieneyed

You're adorable. One of your pictures reminds me of Jennifer Lawrence!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I really like your signature!


----------



## Ventura

You have some mature posts for only being 15.


----------



## JustSmileZee

Your avatar pic is quite inspiring, I very much like the picture of you with straight hair you look quite pretty in it. Waffles are always in. You seem quite chill


----------



## Ventura

Well your from New York (Which is AWESOME imho) Do you have a new york accent? That would make you even cooler  You shoot bow and arrows (which you have to admit is pretty darn cool). And I really like your first name.


----------



## Zatch

*/me lika de feel better sparkles**:yay**:yay**:yay

*You seem cool as all hell, haha. Would chill.


----------



## Ventura

Your sweet, and have an adorrrable avatar :3


----------



## estse

I don't know the above person (hmmm), but she seems to be very friendly and supportive to everyone on this site. Reminds me of my favorite people.


----------



## JustSmileZee

an honest person, although i dont know much on what else i can say, I WILL say that it be nice to get to know you


----------



## vanilla90

Likes Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, which is a fantastic movie, meaning he obviously has a great taste in films.


----------



## alieneyed

You have FANTASTIC eyebrows.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is really super pretty and I know this may sound weird but I love your name as well!


----------



## Ventura

Is really pretty, and a really cool person to talk to


----------



## SilentMinutes

Often has meaningful posts that help people with their social anxiety.


----------



## matty

Has a cute avatar and is super fresh to SAS. Welcome


----------



## Ventura

^ Is always positive, and always listens when others are in need for someone to talk to (thank you). Also you travel a bit, which is cool


----------



## Cam1

One of the most genuinely supportive, friendly, and helpful people I've had the pleasure of meeting on this site


----------



## matty

Brave enough to put up an embarrassing photo


----------



## Ventura

Has a cool green name, and is very interested about fitness (you have lots of posts in the fitness section) so you must be a health person, which is cool


----------



## e200e

waffles turn you on pancakes turn you off haha thats cool


----------



## pbjsamm

cute response. you're funny.


----------



## Ventura

^ you seem like a very positive person.


----------



## Empty7

Very kind and helpful


----------



## Sinners

Has a similar name to me and therefore automatically becomes cool.


----------



## matty

Sweet avatar!


----------



## SaneCatLady

You like soccer, which is awessoommee! :yes


----------



## alieneyed

You have the best "about me" ever.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have the 2nd best "about me" ever (the PS made me laugh)


----------



## Ventura

You have the best avatar haha. And you say the person above you has the 2nd best "about me" who has the first? You? 

I find your posts great, btw .


----------



## Marakunda

Segafage said:


> You have the best avatar haha. And you say the person above you has the 2nd best "about me" who has the first? You?
> 
> I find your posts great, btw .


You are a really nice person, friending me on both facebook and SAS! Also I saw your picture in the picture thread. You're really cute.


----------



## Sighboy92

Your canadian which is cool.
Great white north


----------



## matty

I liked the movie the grey too. And your from Nevada which I think would be an interesting place. Mainly the Vegas part


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Love your signature!! Uplifting, in a way


----------



## alieneyed

I LOVE the picture of you and your horse! Oh my goodness, so adorable!


----------



## SallyLa

alieneyed said:


> I LOVE the picture of you and your horse! Oh my goodness, so adorable!


You seem like you have a very bubbly personality which is awesome. Also I like your quote because it is philosophical in a way.


----------



## Ventura

To point out the obvious your very pretty in your Avatar picture. If your name is Sally, that is really cool, and from my creepin' on your profile, your an art student, which is awesome.


----------



## apx24

You have dreams in French. C'est très cool!


----------



## matty

Rocks an awesome lawn mower on his profile.


----------



## smallfries

Your profile says you love dogs, which automatically makes you awesome. And you're from the American west! Just like me.


----------



## prettyful

you're really pretty (if that's you in your avatar).


----------



## Zatch

Gave me taco cookies <33333333333333333333333

Just broke my three key, gotta go get it fixed. Hold on.










K. <333333333333


----------



## Raeden

I like your sense of humor.


----------



## vanilla90

Turned on by semicolons, which is something I think we can all relate to.


----------



## prettyful

is really good-looking!!!


----------



## prettyful

Veracity said:


> Gave me taco cookies <33333333333333333333333
> 
> Just broke my three key, gotta go get it fixed. Hold on.
> 
> K. <333333333333


i hope they were good!!!


----------



## Amboo11

that username is pretty cool! And the avatar speaks volumes


----------



## alieneyed

UFO hunting?! That automatically makes you boss.


----------



## Ventura

^ Seems like a very sweet person


----------



## Lmatic3030

I like reading her blogs.


----------



## prettyful

has good taste in movies- 'The Lion King' and 'Forest Gump' are 2 of my favorite movies too.


----------



## Sinners

I have to ditto the above. Especially The Lion King.


----------



## Aluxxi

^ Is an athiest. Two thumbs up for you, good Sir. :clap


----------



## Ventura

You are new! (Welcome :yay ) 

Also from the Uk, that is cool


----------



## Amboo11

one would easily think you are the next queen!


----------



## joeclayvowell

I love the american psycho quote in the about me section of your profile, that was great. We also seem to have the same taste in movies.


----------



## prettyful

love your avatar xD


----------



## Ventura

^ You seem friendly, and has a positive personality x


----------



## prettyful

Segafage said:


> ^ You seem friendly, and has a positive personality x


Thank you. You seem very nice too!

Is awesome cuz she posted in my friends thread. :b


----------



## smallfries

You're so kind! (yes that's me in the avatar)

You always seem to have good things to say and you customized your profile page - so cute!


----------



## prettyful

thanks. you seem like a very nice person too


----------



## prettyful

you like great movies- The Shawshank Redemption and Donnie Darko


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I don't really know you or what to say, but omg I want a random compliment from a stranger too! :boogieUm.. we both like Harry Potter, and I think it's cool that you like gymnastics, because it's sort of similar to yoga. Hopefully we'll be like 80 and still flexible!


----------



## matty

You strike me as someone who is proud yet humble. You also like yoga which I also enjoy. I am missing my yoga class tonight due to being cough sick 

Random compliment from stranger delivered. Be it very late.


----------



## matty

Actually owns a siberian husky, makes me crazy jealous of you. 

You also seem pretty cool, you are very active in this thread and are from Cali. Which is one of my favorite places where I have a lot of fond memories.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Great user name! My real name is Matt.


----------



## SumikaDvalin

Love your avatar!! Anime for life <3


----------



## PandaBearx

Is new here, welcome to SAS :clap also you like anime therefor are cool in my book!


----------



## zounou

Hello Panda! I like your quote. It's a good reminder for people to not worry about senseless things!


----------



## PandaBearx

Why thank you!  and you seem pretty positive which is of course a great thing.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I find it admirable that you like reading. I also like all the neat quotes you have in your photo album. I'm an aunt as well, but my niece and nephew live 1000 miles away.


----------



## PandaBearx

Thanks! Though I'm sorry to hear you live so far away from them you seem like a good aunt :yes who's a intern which I think is a really respectable job! Good for you girly


----------



## Malek

You like Invader Zim, ergo you are awesome, 'nuff said.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think it's funny/good that you like to sing and you embrace your inner dorky side :teeth also you like the movie napoleon dynamite, so clearly you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## prettyful

"i believe i can fly" is the best song ever


----------



## PandaBearx

Okay I'm getting a little compliment crazy here, last one today i swear! haha but prettyful you have good taste in music  and love your avatar it's cheerful


----------



## Owl-99

Interesting to see most people who take part in this thread are under 21.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

tannasg said:


> Interesting to see most people who take part in this thread are under 21.


^
Didn't compliment PandyWandy so doesnt get a compliment from me! mwaha 

(Is awsome and I like to see his posts in the fun sectionnnn) ^_^


----------



## vanilla90

Always seems happy and giddy, which is great because it makes other people happy


----------



## rawrguy

You look like Robert Pattison


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ has a nice rack.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^A cool person to talk to


----------



## prettyful

cool comic


----------



## Callum96

^Your 'signature' is very, very true.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is into some good movies the fight club was pretty awesome


----------



## PandaBearx

Has some good posts  and also seems like a pretty chill guy


----------



## Electricparis

Your avatar is rather colorful..and I am obsessed with Panda bears.
I'm jealous of your amazing grammar.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really love your status it's very cheery and cool looking :clap


----------



## prettyful

looks like a model


----------



## rawrguy

Has a nice pink profile



Twelve Keyz said:


> ^ has a nice rack.


I don't know whether to be blushing, or completely offended :um


----------



## alieneyed

You like Best Coast! **** yeah, man. That's awesome. You obviously have good taste.


----------



## Zack

I like 19-year-old men. Well done!


----------



## PandaBearx

Hey sin is my friend! You can't have him :wife (kidding) but you live in wales which is a pretty cool location.


----------



## matthewebbert

your signature is very nice and inspiring..


----------



## matty

Is a very encouraging person, as seen on this forum and complimented on in real life. Need more people like you


----------



## Owl-99

His favourite thread.


----------



## matty

Pays attention. 

Yeah, I hate seeing it go for 20 hours without a post, and I think everyone deserves compliments. It is also a good reason to read peoples about mes.


----------



## NoHeart

Uhm, nice profile picture? I dunno the guy really but I'm sure he's alright.


----------



## Cam1

You like Muse, so you must at least have a decent taste in music. Also I must admit that the facial hair thing I noticed in the picture thread looks good on ya.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a very sweet guy who seems to really like to help others out :yes


----------



## lizzy19

Has a unique username


----------



## Raphael200

Excellent taste in Books.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I like your quote in your signature. Tigers are my favorite animals


----------



## Malek

Beautiful


----------



## vanilla90

Is a fan of Eternal Darkness, which is a pretty amazing game.


----------



## pansie707

tannasg: I love your signature quote


----------



## CleverCabbage

You seem like a lovely person. Bonuspoints for being a redhead :>


----------



## Zack

You have emerald eye-les...


----------



## Zack

OK, my turn again.

I have nice eyes and lovely knuckles.


----------



## OwlGirl

Has humor for days


----------



## simbo

megga cute!


----------



## PandaBearx

Has really pretty eyes and seems like a nice guy


----------



## vanilla90

Cringing while I type this, but Panda's really attractive. Like, beautiful. Phew :blush


----------



## PandaBearx

D'aww  you make me blush! But is quite the looker himself :squeeze


----------



## Lily11

I love your passion for all things cute


----------



## CleverCabbage

Bravo for not drinking or smoking :clap


----------



## Zack

Like your signature and alliterative name.


----------



## Noll

your cat is awesome. or your taste in whiskey is good... I DON'T KNOW, I JUST WANT COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## prettyful

you like "Donnie Darko" and "The Butterfly Effect" so you must have excellent taste in movies


----------



## meepie

Is one awesome muggle since she likes Harry Potter!


----------



## PandaBearx

You have brad as your avatar who's looking tall dark and handsome :teeth

But the fact that you have something from spongebob as your avatar makes you cool in my book!


----------



## CleverCabbage

Best job. I bet you excel at it.


----------



## MissyH

I love your avatar!!!!

(that's about all I know about you since I'm new! lol)


----------



## In Search

:wels


----------



## alieneyed

I love your drawing style!


----------



## CleverCabbage

You have a good sense of humor.


----------



## PandaBearx

I love your signature it's witty


----------



## PandaBearx

Don't ask me why I think this since I've never actually talked to you before :teeth but you seem like a really chill guy who's easy to get along with.


----------



## matty

Youre young, and attractive, and really chill. Seem like a pretty cool girl all round.


----------



## OwlGirl

Your academic confidence makes you prone to succeed


----------



## OwlGirl

Your academic confidence makes you prone to succeed.


----------



## Chortle

You seem to be quite witty, as evident by your signature.


----------



## vinnycookies7

You are a very pretty person!!


----------



## PandaBearx

You're really pretty as well if that's you in your avatar and I LOVE your signature, very positive.


----------



## prettyful

love your avatar. so adorable


----------



## Gordom

I'm sensing a theme of all around kind heartedness with you (avatar, status and thoughtful posts on this thread).


----------



## Cam1

Hey Gordom!

Very caring and thoughtful person, and has some of the best posts on this thread


----------



## Gordom

Your posts have a great combination of intelligence and compassion.


----------



## scythe7

Your avatar looks like a cat with a sheriff hat. Cant get much better than that.


----------



## Neddy123

I like the word Scythe

No idea why


----------



## Zack

Nice user-name format - name and three digits. (Shame about no dash/hyphen.)


----------



## meepie

Has a cute cat


----------



## Maorawrath

I love you meepie!!!!


----------



## popeet

maorawrath knows how to love.


----------



## Sad Larry

Popeet knows when someone knows how to love.


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## popeet

prettyful is super welcoming and sad larry knows how to say something nice no matter what.


----------



## prettyful

you dont like cats


----------



## Puppylovee

Friendly and seems like a nice person


----------



## prettyful

.


----------



## prettyful

likes dogs so is a cool person in my book


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^Is awesome for being a LP fan and joining my group


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a cool guy who is _occasionally_ funny :b (kidding) but I do appreciate seeing his posts around the forum.


----------



## matty

I watched one of your videos the other week and you speak well and are interesting.


----------



## PandaBearx

I always viewed as a guy who's busy with fun thing, you seem active. Which is great & positive :yes


----------



## NoHeart

Hey you there, miss awesome, yeah I'm talking to you up there. You're the best, heck you might even be cooler than me.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well hey there, Mr. Awesome I accept the fact that you _may_, maybe, be more cooler than me  your welcome.


----------



## Gordom

I love the conversational writing style on your profile.


----------



## PandaBearx

\(^_^)/ gordom I like your new kitty avatar. 




Sorry you guys I'm getting to compliment crazy again.


----------



## B l o s s o m

you're lovely as always


----------



## matty

Such a kind and friendly person which is great to pm. Lives in an amazing part of the world. and you just stole my 4000 post.


----------



## Gordom

You make intelligent and helpful posts.


----------



## prettyful

cute avatar


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Likes The Hunger Games and Harry Potter and therefore is awesome.


----------



## meepie

Has a squidward avatar! Spongebob is hilarious and funny  Also is from the future, so instantly cool.


----------



## scythe7

You probably have one of the most creative signatures on SAS.


----------



## scythe7

Probably has one of the most creative sigs on SAS. lol


----------



## Kalliber

love the avatar of the chicken ;3


----------



## Cam1

Good dude to talk to on Skype xD


----------



## PandaBearx

You live in such a beautiful place. I'd really love to see the waterfalls there one day


----------



## UNRNDM1

Love that your profile is pink!! Thats my fav color


----------



## pineapplee

Really beautiful name!


----------



## PandaBearx

Is really new so welcome to SAS :wels:yay


----------



## lizzy19

Friendly


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Cool name and avatar


----------



## popeet

^ sings!!! like, probably opera or something. amazing! and hopefully loves the sound of his own voice, too (hehe, i read your turn-offs)


----------



## PandaBearx

Seems like a pretty interesting guy  I like your username btw it reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean haha


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Interesting username and nice avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I like ur status ^_^ and I laaarv spongebob :yes


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

A very likable and interesting person who I'm more than glad to call a friend  Also has an awesome sense of humor!


----------



## prettyful

cool username xDDD


----------



## Brasilia

has an inspiring signature, clearly


----------



## MrQuiet76

one of the most entertaining posters on this site


----------



## prettyful

likes jim carey and hes one of my fav comedians



Sin said:


> hmmm


what the hell? haha


----------



## Schmilsson

I like your friendliness and positivity towards other users on here.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

You have a nice, colorful, happy avatar and signature. Its a great way to represent yourself on here.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

^Is pretty hench :b And likes the paranormal


----------



## CristianNC

^ Has good music taste.


----------



## Ventura

^ You seem witty. and from Romania which is cool


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I envy you for living in Wonderland.


----------



## PandaBearx

Likes paramore, enough said.


----------



## Ventura

^ Is a good friend


----------



## popeet

^ likes "Hairspray" and has a great selection of inspirational material to choose from.


----------



## strugglingforhope

has very unique profile, showcasing what a good unique person you are


----------



## PandaBearx

Your avatar is adorable :3


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has a really cute avatar of a friendly woman


----------



## PandaBearx

I appreciate your videos you also seem to have a friendly air about you


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Is a Really Cute/Petite/Complimentary Woman


----------



## prettyful

i left you a comment on your profile once but u never replied


----------



## Ventura

^ Your signature font is really cool.


----------



## CharmedOne

^you have great taste in movies


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a really sweet girl  who's kind to others


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Good at complementing.


----------



## PandaBearx

Like rain and thunderstorms which to me says you're a calm person who appreciates nature


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Seems to love nature and likes people who likes nature.


----------



## MissyH

SadAndIsolated said:


> ^ Seems to love nature and likes people who likes nature.


You have a huge wood...pile.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think you are a strong women. It takes allot to raise a child but it is also well worth it  also congrats on graduating this winter you're almost there :yay


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ She gets and gives a lot of Compliments.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is pretty funny :teeth


----------



## Ventura

^ Is very mature for her age


----------



## CharmedOne

^wears a tuxedo well


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has a Wonderful and Friendly Smile


----------



## marcel177

^ I like that he takes baths and smells good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ :haha funny, made me smile


----------



## marcel177

Your welcome  husky being funny strikes again >:O


----------



## CharmedOne

Segafage said:


> ^ Is very mature for her age


 oh sure, change your avatar from penguins to a cat, so now my "wears a tuxedo well" compliment makes absolutely no sense! thanks a lot. :b


----------



## Ventura

marcel177 said:


> Your welcome  husky being funny strikes again >:O


You seem sweet and has a cute avatar. :um



CharmedOne said:


> oh sure, change your avatar from penguins to a cat, so now my "wears a tuxedo well" compliment makes absolutely no sense! thanks a lot. :b


Sorry.... Sever OCD, I've changed my avatar *11 times* JUST today :rain


----------



## prettyful

a nice person to talk to


----------



## marcel177

Segafage said:


> You seem sweet and has a cute avatar. :um


 sweet...haha thanks....being a male is sweet...hmmm ok...in this site I will probably be attack by males......where can I hide :um lol jk....so random of me  I like that cute blue eyes,white tiger skin comparison,face avatar picture.

Random husky out to meet deli bunny >:O


----------



## MindHacker

marcel177 said:


> sweet...haha thanks....being a male is sweet...hmmm ok...in this site I will probably be attack by males......where can I hide :um lol jk....so random of me  I like that cute blue eyes,white tiger skin comparison,face avatar picture.
> 
> Random husky out to meet deli bunny >:O


^ is a good dude, I know because I read sigs.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ good at hacking the mind


----------



## marcel177

^ Good with funny statements. lol :lol


----------



## prettyful

SadAndIsolated said:


> ^ good at hacking the mind


you seem really nice and thanks for the VM


----------



## marcel177

^ is a good Taylor swift fan


----------



## marcel177

:um anyone else?


----------



## prettyful

i believe i have talked to you in the chat before


----------



## marcel177

MAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBE :um please dont yell at me :cry sorry I spill the beans :cry

(I LOVE ROLEPLAYING!) so Yeah you did see me on chat.


----------



## Ventura

You seem to like the forum emotions.  That makes you cool :yay


----------



## marcel177

Yeah because it's very addicting.  also done it on other sites like Facebook,devianart,tiny-chat,and the chat program called Skype  You are a cool gal to for no reason because I have nothing else better to say :um oh wait...I said to my best friend she gets all the compliments :cry darn it I fail her really bad :cry. wait I know,I need to go back in time to stop myself from doing so,hmmm good idea  though I do not have a time machine  but though this post said the rules were to compliment people,so I guess I didn't fail her :um oh yeah! I didnt compliment on girls personal stuff  so I didnt fail her....YES....  YES! YES!...Husky has not fail her! 

anyways,I am actually telling the truth that best friend gets all the compliments geez...I got to stop braging about it . :S I just love talking about her (that's nothing personal about her life)


----------



## Heyyou

^^^That just confused the hell out of me, which is not an easy thing to do you...you clever person with your emoticons and your double posts.


----------



## alieneyed

Doesn't seem to live up to her evil troll status, which is a good thing.


----------



## marcel177

Heyyou said:


> ^^^That just confused the hell out of me, which is not an easy thing to do you...you clever person with your emoticons and your double posts.


It's easy to confuse the human mind since most process their minds linear than abstract. 



alieneyed said:


> Doesn't seem to live up to her evil troll status, which is a good thing.


^The first to notice that which is a good thing in my other evil book.  and rewritten how gravity works.


----------



## Endrance

compliment u


----------



## marcel177

^ Skeith .....best person in sas chat after mono,October,bit-queen.


----------



## PandaBearx

Very animated and lively person :yay who's username reminds me of marcel the shell :teeth


----------



## Schmilsson

You're a really kind person to people on here, and I like your goofiness. :b


----------



## Ventura

^ Ohhh a list could go on about panda here. 


A great friend
Very mature
Smart
Can design good profiles
Sends positive vibes to people she speaks to
Loves to write in different colors (which is pretty cool)


----------



## Ventura

Rostagin said:


> You're a really kind person to people on here, and I like your goofiness. :b


Oooh, oops. ops We double posted at the same time!! You have an *AMAZING* taste in music might I say! 



> *Hobbies *Watching movies, reading, playing electric, acoustic or classical guitar, playing piano, writing or listening to music.


 
All of your hobbies are awesome, too. (I play the guitar :yay )

You really seem like an interesting person. I'm glad I stalked, uhh, lurked your profile.


----------



## marcel177

PandaBearx said:


> who's username reminds me of marcel the shell :teeth


LOL...I keep getting comments like this :lol


----------



## PandaBearx

Lets see my segafage friend.
-has great taste in movies
-is very artistic from what I can tell from her profile design 
-is a very warm and friendly person who's easy to talk to 
-has AMAZING hair (love your curls) 
-has a good sense of humor 
-is a great friend 

:squeeze


----------



## marcel177

^ too much kindness from segafage and pandabearx . More than I can pull :um


----------



## PandaBearx

Is too modest you're plenty kind!! :yes :yay


----------



## marcel177

^ is truthful


----------



## Ventura

PandaBearx said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze :heart


----------



## marcel177

phew...break time...need to save up most of my compliments for my best friend......  so imma watch sega and panda compliment each other :um


----------



## The Linux Guy

knows when it's time to sit back and relax


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a really nice person to speak to


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Always Kind


----------



## ChuckyFinster

^ Actually talked to me (well, chatted, but whatever)


----------



## JadedJade

^ You have very pretty flowing black(looks black in your picture) hair, like one of those disney princesses.

Also your signature is funny, you much have a good sense of humor.


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

Hello Jaded,
I may not know you but i hope you have a wonderful day and continue to be the awesome person that you are to be. (I don't think this was much of a compliment but i hope this works either way )



JadedJade said:


> ^ You have very pretty flowing black(looks black in your picture) hair, like one of those disney princesses.
> 
> Also your signature is funny, you much have a good sense of humor.


----------



## JadedJade

ShadowlandWarrior said:


> Hello Jaded,
> I may not know you but i hope you have a wonderful day and continue to be the awesome person that you are to be. (I don't think this was much of a compliment but i hope this works either way )


Actually, that was helpful and very similarly related to a topic I'm talking with a friend about. The person I am deep down, so thanks, much appreciated 

Also, you much be a great warrior to enter the shadowlands!


----------



## blue2

i died along time ago, haven't got round to lying down yet...lol ...me either...i like your signature i guess is the compliment...:yes


----------



## popeet

wears straw hats, is a closet extrovert... both get high marks in my book.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ One of our oldest Members!


----------



## MrQuiet76

a very kind and caring person!


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Dumb and Dumber! <3


----------



## sillywillynilly

ChuckyFinster said:


> Dumb and Dumber! <3


Good looking young lady who has a picture of a cute kitty in profile.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

sillywillynilly said:


> Good looking young lady who has a picture of a cute kitty in profile.


Likes cute kitties.

(and thank you :b)


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ One of The Cutest 22 year olds of SAS


----------



## ChuckyFinster

SadAndIsolated said:


> ^ One of The Cutest 22 year olds of SAS


Is talking to me right now on chat... I don't know how that serves as a compliment, but whatever. :teeth


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ She is Talking Back. And She seems to be as nice as she is pretty.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I don't know anything about you, but I like your username. It's one that I'm sure a lot of us can relate to.


----------



## popeet

^ shares my birthday, day. and we share that day with steve biko. who was amazing.


----------



## estse

popeet has offered grand advice, empathy, and regards to myself and many fellow sasers, and has indeed created improvement and a bit o' optimism in my life in her thread replies.

she is an asset to the board, and a wonderful person to compliment before the something something.


----------



## srschirm

Is a long-time member who you can trust and who always entertains.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ A cool guy.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think he's a really sweet guy who is understanding of others


----------



## ChuckyFinster

^ I love her signature :yes


----------



## PandaBearx

I think you are extremely beautiful and a Rugratz fan which makes you awesome :yes


----------



## ChuckyFinster

PandaBearx said:


> I think you are extremely beautiful and a Rugratz fan which makes you awesome :yes


Is equally awesome for knowing where my username comes from and likes (or liked) Rugrats!


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

I am unfamiliar with the person above me, so all I can say is that I am also pleased that she has respect for Chucky Finster. Of course, I'm certain that she's also a wonderful young lady.


----------



## prettyful

youre cool cuz youre from the same state as the Dance Moms cast.


----------



## matty

You are bright and colorful. You also love Taylor swift. I may not wish to disclose my feelings on her. But she aint bad.


----------



## prettyful

her music has gotten me through some rough times

i love your avatar! huskies are so cute


----------



## vanilla90

Likes yoga so he must be an awesome guy


----------



## PandaBearx

Is interesting, has some major writting skills, and he makes really good videos about SA


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Said nice things about my cat.


----------



## MrQuiet76

an awesome new member who obviously has a great sense of humor due to her love of dumb & dumber!! she also seems very kind, looks very pretty and has a funny sig!


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

Has one of the same hobbies as me. I think playing video games is one of the best hobbies to have!


----------



## Malek

TheAceInTheHole said:


> Has one of the same hobbies as me. I think playing video games is one of the best hobbies to have!


It IS one of the best hobbies to have, I prefer people with your mindset, you're cool in my book dude. You're also fond of anime as well.


----------



## matty

Your a gamer, I do love to play.. But I know if I start I will get sucked in and spend 10 hours a day playing cod or Battlefield. 

I like your incredibly detailed about me. You show a lot of character, and I am sure you are a very interesting guy. You show a lot of intelligent traits.

I also enjoy seeing your posts, and I like that you post in this thread.


----------



## Gordom

I'm looking at your profile and there are quite a few things you could be complimented on but one thing I'm just awe struck by is that your profile has over fifteen *THOUSAND* views!


----------



## ChuckyFinster

You have the coolest avatar on this forum.


----------



## Cam1

ChuckyFinster said:


> You have the coolest avatar on this forum.


Love your name, Rugrats was an awesome show. You also love cats *thumbs up*


----------



## MsKarma

*Cam1*

You have an awesome taste in music :clap


----------



## matty

You seem happily engaged and you like scrubs. So much awesome.


----------



## prettyful

your username is green so that makes you unique


----------



## ChuckyFinster

^ is cute


----------



## gunner21

^ plays awesome video games.


----------



## MrQuiet76

great avatar... i'm a huge raptors fan


----------



## CharmedOne

^Appreciates a nice sunset


----------



## HanSolo

I have no idea when she is serious and when she is not, and my imagination tries to find the love and acceptance I never had yet

She's very exciting


----------



## Owl-99

Loves science and maths and lives in a pretty corner of the world.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you are a very supportive guy!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I like ur posts and Jim careys my fave comedy actorrrrrr ^_^


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Your signature is very pretty to look at


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Is far better than I am at coming up with compliments.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

is extremely pretty ^_^ (if thats u in ur avatar) :teeth


----------



## superintegral0027

Has great posts which are great and entertaining to read! Also friendly to everyone!


----------



## DrewDarling

FunkyMonkey said:


> I like ur posts and Jim careys my fave comedy actorrrrrr ^_^





superintegral0027 said:


> Has great posts which are great and entertaining to read! Also friendly to everyone!


You seem like a brilliant person, and your signature is so true. Keep up the great work at being you, and don't let anyone stop ya! :clap


----------



## prettyful

It's really cool that your from New York and I like to pet kitties as well.


----------



## matty

You make me question if I am truly a stalker when I look at your profile. I know I am not, but geez I wonder.


----------



## coverupeve

you're funny and you like huskies! that is pretty awesome matty 

matty is a cool name too if that is your real name


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Coveruppeve's post is not showing in the main thread, only in the message box below, so based on my limited information, it's cool that you like matty's name, because matt is my name! lol And you apparently like Huskies, and people who like dogs, generally are great people!


----------



## AFoundLady

i like your status snorlax


----------



## Zatch

You saved me from that one burning building while feeding my cat, giving me a hug, and complimenting me on the tie that I hadn't even bought yet.

That is, you seem cool. =D


----------



## Malek

You're a cool guy with awesome taste. I enjoy a lot of your posts, quite funny and amusing very often.


----------



## prettyful

I love the quote in your sig and its by an amazing poet so you have good taste in poets too.


----------



## AFoundLady

I like your avatar haha


----------



## Owl-99

Nice avatar and you have a great sense of humour.


----------



## Percy pig

A dedicated member because you have over 9.000 posts!


----------



## Malek

Resides in London, one of the most interesting places to me.


----------



## vanilla90

His bio is longer than a novel, but is very, very interesting to read


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Seems knowledgeable and friendly ^_^ And very active for a new member :]

p.s Welcome to SAS :wel


----------



## Zatch

hot as **** with the cutest eyes

would naughty gently


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Funny Avatar


----------



## meepie

has good taste in music and a nice picture on his profile


----------



## meepie

Hmm weird part of this thread is missing


----------



## Zack

Looks normal, which is always a positive.


----------



## meepie

Has a cat avatar - which kind of reminds me of dharma and greg - that one comedy sitcom show.


----------



## matty

Discovering yourself, which is awesome, better late than never. And I like that you look at peoples profiles before posting.


----------



## estse

is magically a mighty mentor and good looking guy (which I may have said b/f...sorry). Has been an inspiration on how to better and present myself (which I magically fail at).


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Opening up to a stranger is indeed a rare quality, but you must be confident then in how you are. You also seem like a straightforward type of person from your posts, that's a compliment, because it means you are honest.


----------



## feems99

You are good with words.


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## TheNord

You're a discerning reader.
Edit: Ah, ninja'd. You seem like a fun girl.


----------



## CristianNC

Well, your profile sure doesn't give away too much haha, but from your posts you seem like a nice fella' and you look pretty buffed in your avatar too!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You seem very intelligent and open minded.


----------



## HurtsDonut

Very nice username and sig!


----------



## WhoDey85

You seem like a cool cat and an interesting person.:yes


----------



## loophole

Caring of others


----------



## prettyful

your username reminds me of that awesome song, "like a g6"


----------



## estse

She is absolutely not vacant at all, and has a plethora of good things to say about things and fellow people (like those on this forum), which I've gathered from her posts.


----------



## DefaultNeutral

^ You have very awesome vocabulary!


----------



## alieneyed

I like you and space monkeys.


----------



## Gordom

Your username and status are clever and I can relate to what they mean (if I'm interpreting them correctly).


----------



## MrQuiet76

i like your "about me".... reminds me of where i'm at somewhat


----------



## sillywillynilly

MrQuiet76 said:


> i like your "about me".... reminds me of where i'm at somewhat


I really like dumb and dumber


----------



## prettyful

i said you were cute and then you said you would stalk me


----------



## JadedJade

prettyful said:


> i said you were cute and then you said you would stalk me


You have a good heart.


----------



## FunkyMonkey




----------



## FunkyMonkey

LOL jk xD 
is nice friendly, reminds me of sinbad and has a pokemon avatar!!!! = EPIC ^_^


----------



## Owl-99

Is hard not to like, a very cheery little monkey.


----------



## flagg lives

patch adams is a great one, and you're an atheist. pretty superb personality!


----------



## Kalliber

Joined the same month and year I did, pretty badass


----------



## CristianNC

You seem like a nice guy, ready to help others with your opinion/view which is cool, and I like your taste in movies. Also, creative username!


----------



## prettyful

i love the quote in your sig


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

I think your status is very prettyful :3


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have an awesome status, as i am totally insaneish as well


----------



## prettyful

you live in NY....i am so jealous


----------



## alee

Had a brief talk wid her, she is awesome and so is the avatar


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Ur name reminded me of this song which I used to laaaaaarv ^_^





+ u have monkey in ur name like me:yes what can be more awsome? 

Also 
ur staus : Totally insanish,
avatar pic: Im not crazy 
:lol good mixture >: D


----------



## prettyful

yah


----------



## tristatejosh

^^
cool avatar


----------



## AxeDroid

I love cats!


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Cool name and avatar lol ^..^  If you made it yourself then you're really talented.

Edit: Ahh AxeDroid intercepted my comment lol. You certainly game me the Ax! God you live in Los Angeles! yeah I'm jealous.


----------



## prettyful

i love your username. it reminds me of my life.


----------



## Owl-99

She stalks this thread with great intent in complimenting you all.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

urrrrrr Tanntastic! and ur fun to ban in the fun section :yes Ohhhh and u always change ur status to cool stuff ^_^
(Oh and u stalked me on SAUK) Gotta love the stalkers 
^
Jk he just friended me on their


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

FunkyMonkey is pretty much a B.A.M.F.. Nuff said :b


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Lives in England


----------



## Gordom

I looked at your profile and found your blog. I can easily relate to certain things you say in it.


----------



## LimePenguin

^ is not a complete doofus... 

I like that he has broad taste of topics including architecture, and his avatar.


----------



## Gordom

Your profile has quite a few gems of wisdom in it (without being preachy) along with well-inserted touches of humor.


----------



## LimePenguin

Gordom said:


> Your profile has quite a few gems of wisdom in it (without being preachy) along with well-inserted touches of humor.


Thanks man.  I wasn't sure anyone would actually read it, but that was exactly the tone I was aiming to set when I wrote it.


----------



## srschirm

Has a great way of wording things!


----------



## WhatWentWrong

I love how your avatar and status work together


----------



## Gordom

I love the wide range of your musical tastes! I can relate.


----------



## pati

You are very thoughtful and grateful. Your profile made me smile. I like how your "Turn Ons" are all about the heart of a person and not at all about the looks. You stay classy.


----------



## MrQuiet76

i'm pretty sure you're the coolest person in the history of the world


----------



## Malek

Dumb and Dumber was one of my favorite movies as a child. You seem like a genuinely nice guy based on your posts and also a worthwhile friend to have.

Based on your interests and tastes, yeah you seem like the type of guy I wouldn't mind hanging out with. Hats off to you Sir.


----------



## AnxiousBobo

You seem like a really swell guy, Malek. Very kind and open-minded. 
Also, we're both gamers, maybe we oughta queue for some League sometime
(I haven't played in a few months, I hope my Talon is still up to par.)


----------



## Malek

Sure I'd like that dude. I don't play LoL as much as my friends, but I'd like to think I'm decent when I want to be, any gamer is cool in my book!

Edit: Looking at your profile and some of your posts, I'd say you remind me of a younger version of myself. You hold a lot of potential man, I wish you well. I've been to NY once, I can't imagine living there though, seems loud and crowded.


----------



## AnxiousBobo

Thanks, amigo. I live on LI so it's not all bad. The drivers suck, though, it instilled fear in me when I wanted get my license, but I'll push through one day.


----------



## Malek

Yeah, when I first started driving in Miami, I was freaking out becase of the reckless drivers. Then I moved back to Broward and got the hang of it. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## prettyful

ive talked to you before and you're nice and insightful and gave me the male perspective.


----------



## flagg lives

your silhouette makes me want to light a cigarette. i like you.


----------



## srschirm

Likes some good music!


----------



## mdiada

Very sweet and a great friend. You're silly and make me laugh.  
Congrats on the girlfriend, Stan!


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

It's great that you have recognized that its idiotic to give a crap about what other people think, and you are fighting it!


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

I really enjoyed reading through your blog. You're doing a great job with it! It's always a good idea to document your triumphs and tribulations, especially in regards to something as heinous as Social Anxiety. 

Keep it up!


----------



## matty

I like that you read blogs on sas, I think it is a bit of a lots section of the site. You also list hiking as a hobby which is something I enjoy but never do.


----------



## Gordom

I saw the picture on your profile with you and the other guys on the rafting trip. Everyone looks so relaxed and it's probably because you're helping to keep the boat afloat!


----------



## MrQuiet76

you seem like a really supportive guy! plus you used to have that avatar with the awesome dog in it


----------



## srschirm

Lives in the Mushroom Kingdom and likes great music to boot!


----------



## Gordom

I believe you were the first person who friended me on here so you made me feel welcome. 

I like how you're honest and direct but also diplomatic with your advice to others.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I like your profile picture.


----------



## prettyful

i love your avatar and the quote in your sig


----------



## Malek

You talked to me, I like people who talk to me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

ur avatar is awsome xD Also ur location - twisted treeline that means u play league of legends? :teeth ur avatar kinda looks like tristed fate without the hat actully =[] lol. 
(And any1 who plays LoL = EPIC) :yes









(oooooooo and! I saw u post on some of my friends VM wall which means we share the same epic friends) \(^_^)/


----------



## fellow

FunkyMonkey, your avatar made me smile! Keep on keeping on man!


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I like your siggy.


----------



## CWe

Your status message makes me wanna dance


----------



## Cam1

Cool and friendly person, nice signature too.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

You seem like a funny banana. I like funny people.


----------



## XSamX

I LOVE all your hobbies under your 'About Me' column. You seem like a really together person!


----------



## h00dz

You have an AMAZING singing voice. Very nice indeed


----------



## mdiada

You have nice eyes


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

Your avatar is admiring my lamp. Which means you have excellent taste in lighting fixtures.


----------



## srschirm

Obviously has a good sense of humor.


----------



## srschirm

Has most excellent taste in music!


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

I like your glasses.


I use to were glasses when I was younger. I always thought wearing glasses made me look smart. I think wearing glasses makes people look smarter in general... o.o


----------



## prettyful

i really like the quote in your siggy


----------



## karenw

I like your signature.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Seems like a nice person. p.s. fill in your profile


----------



## Joe

It's good to see that you are thinking positively, since on your profile "things could be worse". 

Used to seeing most people miserable here, maybe thats just me not looking in the right places though.


----------



## karenw

Likes your status


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Karen's a nice name.


----------



## diamondheart89

squidward is beautiful


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I like your status.


----------



## prettyful

your username reminds me of that 'like a g6' song


----------



## Cam1

You seem super friendly and remind me of kittens (is that weird?).


----------



## OwlGirl

Your profile suggests that you're a very very very coordinated person. & the fact that you don't have a signature or a status message inevitably radiates your personality.


----------



## karenw

You are hip you like the rolling stones


----------



## MrQuiet76

great name!! that's my mom's name too haha


----------



## karenw

MrQuiet76 said:


> great name!! that's my mom's name too haha


I'm 40 I guess I could be your mum.


----------



## karenw

likeaspacemonkey said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGH! Beat me to compliment karen, went through her posts to come up with something naughty and wrong to say.
> 
> You quickdraw mofo, you!


You like the cure and the beatles you pass the test of time . Watch what you say mr.


----------



## amberbydreams

Your icon is awesome, I love it. As well as your status!


----------



## justok

You have a beautiful username and you're also new like me which is cool!


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## fellow

I love your sig, name and avatar. It puts off such a positive vibe


----------



## MrQuiet76

nice signature! that is a very true statement


----------



## RecoveredWell

That green guy in your pic is handsome


----------



## ASB20

Your avatar just puts me at ease - it's like Dharma the Cat's just ready to chill. I love it!


----------



## prettyful

your username reminds me of 'like a g6'- i used to be obsessed with that song (and still am)!!!!!!!


----------



## h00dz

Seems like a very friendly person


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Has good taste.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Has a cool profile page


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Neat username.


----------



## lizzy19

pretty


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

lizzy19 said:


> pretty


Well, according to your profile, you hail from California.

According to the scholar Tupac Shakur, the citizens of California are world renowned for their boisterous merrymaking. I stand in awe of such abilities, and offer you generous praise in accordance.


----------



## Greenleaf62

You have a pretty cool status


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

Roses are red, 

violets are blue 

you seem like a cool gal

Greenleaf62


----------



## Greenleaf62

Good at making poems :yes


----------



## ASB20

That's a darn good Confucius poem you have in your sig. Very wise.


----------



## ToxTox

^ You have such a cool name, I like it.


----------



## h00dz

^ you live in japan, Id LOVE to go there. So jealous.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Wants to go to Japan just like meeeeee!!

Also I see him on SAS chat sometimes ^_^ coolguy :yes


----------



## VioletHour

FunkyMonkey: your profile says you like The Lord of the Rings movies which is awesome. You have brilliant taste in movies


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Has a cool username.


----------



## karenw

You like dogs


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Likes reggae and rock and is therefore awesome.


----------



## vannah08510

is a human being and has intrinsic value and has awesome quotes!


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

You understand the intrinsic value inside each and every one of us. That's a good thing!


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Superhero of the city park.


----------



## h00dz

^ has animated gifs in her textbox... so jelly


----------



## ASB20

You always have the right comment for the right person - you're really good at understanding people and empathizing, from what I've seen of your posts.


----------



## flagg lives

you seem very intelligent but not in a highbrow sort of way, very genuine. we need more people like you on this planet.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Wrote a very thoughtful compliment to a the member above Him.


----------



## SunshineRayy

Seems very compassionate, giving, likes to help other people and put them before himself. Probably is wonderfully empathetic, and good at comforting other people.


----------



## prettyful

seems like a nice person


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Has a very pretty avatar


----------



## prettyful

i like your username


----------



## SunshineRayy

So sweet and I love the colors you used in your sig and the heart in your picture.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you seem like a very positive and upbeat person!!


----------



## SunshineRayy

Awww thanks!

You seem like you would have two sides: one side, an amazing sense of humor and love to make people laugh, even if it's at your expense (i.e. doing a crazy dance in public.) The other side...more serious, perceptive, and observant.


----------



## karenw

You like the film Erin Brovonich & have varied music taste


----------



## prettyful

you live in the UK...id die to go there!


----------



## SunshineRayy

Oh SWEET I got two positive things at once!  

Karenw, I don't know if you think it's a good thing, but I know I love Erin Brockovich! 

Prettyful, of course you can do a handstand! Just gotta practice and try not to bust your face in or body slam yourself onto your back. lol


----------



## SunshineRayy

Haha thanks Karenw! 

I think you are the type of person who doesn't let a lot of people in at first, but once these people prove their trustworthiness to you, your loyalty and love are unmatched and you are one of the best friends someone could have in their lifetime.


----------



## Malek

You possess a great sense of humor, genuine kindness, and intelligence. Your About Me is very well thought out, it's not too long, not too short. Also very good choice for a username, it's very uplifting. You like cats, animals in general, which is cool. Also you have good taste in movies/music. Pineapple Express was one of my favorite buddy movies, haha. Another positive poster all in all, this board needs people like you.


----------



## SunshineRayy

Malek, your post made me smile so broadly, and so far from ear to ear, that now I am feeling swelling in my jawline. Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!! It means a lot to me that you spent the time to look at my interests and everything and wrote up so many nice things!! I am going to save it forever!

Malek, I think you are clearly very astute, resourceful, and probably have a rich imagination. I think you are very strong, and you carry your burden only on your own back because you do not like to put your burden on other people, which is honorable. You're certainly shrewd, and I think you value the more important things in life, rather than spend your time fixating on superficial pursuits - or, in other words, you prefer to "just cut the bull****." You are very expressive and I really appreciate that about you. You have great taste in movies and music too!! And that doesn't surprise me at all, because people like you make good, well thought-out decisions.


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Segafage: You Have awesome taste in movies, a cool profile and WAFFLES FTW!! Also I hope you have luck with your dream job and that SA will soon cower, pee itself and die at the mention of your name because you beat the crap out of it!!


----------



## flagg lives

dayum, great movie taste, i like almost all of them. yay for movies!


----------



## blue2

might appreciate this as space is your neighbour.....


----------



## MrQuiet76

nice avatar!! used to watch the simpsons all the time


----------



## estse

^Still the nicest person I have yet to meet, regardless of what other people say! Jk!!! (Thx for the fiend_req, but you know...)


----------



## SunshineRayy

I really like your Roaring 20's avatar! Do you ever wish you lived during that time period? I do, because I love those flapper dresses and the jazz music!


----------



## h00dz

Has one of the most positive, upbeat and genuinely caring attitudes I have seen on this site thus far. And doesn't seem to hold any prejudiced towards people for their problems and issues. A very caring person that seems to have a real willingness to help other people.

+1 Internets.


----------



## Cam1

You seem more caring and open minded than most people from what I've seen around here, which is very refreshing.


----------



## ASB20

By your post, you sound really humble - a great personality trait if there's ever been one, especially in today's world. Also, you like Brave New World, so you have an awesome taste in books. Yeah!


----------



## prettyful

i like how your sig is very colorful


----------



## h00dz

Seems like a very nice person, and someone that I could easily have profile wars with! If I had the time


----------



## Bikini Condom

You look like a funny guy.No not funny as in crazy I mean a man who can induce lols.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

A contraceptive that titillates as well as protects? You, sir, are a scientific genius! :idea


----------



## MrQuiet76

you are one of the nicest and most awesome people ever!!


----------



## Cam1

You are one of the nicest people I've met on this site, and have an awesome birthday!


----------



## prettyful

ive talked to you before and you are very nice person


----------



## VioletHour

Prettyful: you have a really fun and colorful profile page  plus, it said one of your hobbies is gymnastics which is an awesome and really really hard sport.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you seem like a nice person with a positive attitude! plus you deserve a lot of credit for doing what you can to be more social and overcome your SA


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Has an excessively large carrot. And his penis is pretty big too.


----------



## prettyful

love the quote in your sig- music is life


----------



## ASB20

You have an extremely astute and spot-on quote in your sig - great insight in picking that quote. Shows a very wise approach to viewing the long-term big picture of life.


----------



## SanPan

you seem like very exciting and smart person ^^ and you knows many interesting quotes too in your sig... looks like you have some interesting hobbies xD


----------



## loophole

Thank you for not bringing up atheism. About to put my head through a brick wall over people.. Also your not a typical girl starving for attention. Good for you. (I'm married just clarifying for you and my wife) lol


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Has a neat username.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really like you sig and you sir, have awesome taste in books :yes


----------



## blue2

.. have a panda...this is page 666...:afr


----------



## loophole

Cool portrait icon


----------



## prettyful

you must tell me what the secret of soylent green is :blank


----------



## h00dz

Prettyful is pretty!


----------



## prettyful

h00dz said:


> Prettyful is pretty!


aw thanks. :b
i love your avatar. the white kitty in the pink blanket is so cuteeee. :yes



Ahvav said:


> soylent green is made of people!!!


:blank


----------



## Kalliber

Is cute :3


----------



## CWe

Awesome username this guy has!


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Nice profile picture.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da <--- awesome status and cool profile picture.


----------



## MrQuiet76

you're polish just like me, which is awesome!


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

If your avatar is any indication, you have a great deal of respect for Jim Carrey. And that's something I can appreciate.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I like ur postsss! and ur location is epic!!  Reminds me of this song >: ] #InB4Hate lool


----------



## Lushiro

^ I like your avatar and your profile background!


----------



## Patriot

You seem like a supportive person looking at your sig and avatar! Go you!


----------



## apx24

You come from a cool country and your posts are very mature for someone who is 16.


----------



## karenw

You live in London, I'd like to live on the outskirts, so much to do there!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Karennn <3<3 
Met her on SAUK and we always used to post in the fun section shes awwwsome!! ^_^ :squeeze


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Like your location. New York, for the win.


----------



## Empty7

I like your page design


----------



## BackToThePast

I like your wolf avatar. Really mesmerizing. Also, your post is #13337 (seriously, that's your post number).


----------



## MrQuiet76

you seem like a really friendly person!!


----------



## prettyful

i like the little poem in your sig


----------



## Grog

I bet your a gorgeous person inside and out and I imagine your eyes are like stars as well


----------



## Blue Dino

The first person we can rely on when a giant crocodile terrorizes our village.


----------



## King Cuddler

@ Blue Dino, just reading through a few of your posts you sound very aware of the people around you, compassionate and overall positive.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Love ur name!!!!!! but wheres my hug? :squeeze 
Also Welcome to SAS!! \(^_^)/


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

You seem like you would be a very caring/compassionate person if I got to know you better. Plus you're super gorgeous. ops hehe


----------



## Kalliber

has a cool name XD i suck at this


----------



## Icyfeather

You probably don't suck at this game. 
I laughed at your creative username. :3


----------



## blue2




----------



## Greenleaf62

I like your avatar. It's got cool flashing letters and everything. 8)


----------



## h00dz

As pretty as a rose.


----------



## Barelybreathing

Cute kitty!


----------



## Greenleaf62

You're funny


----------



## MrQuiet76

i love the quotes in your signature! plus you also have a really pretty name!


----------



## srschirm

Is good at using his statuses to put songs into my head!


----------



## belle102

You seem like a sweetheart and look cute in glasses


----------



## anonymous bear

You seem like a caring person and I like your signature quote. :


----------



## ASB20

You like desserts, Shawshank, Hunger Games, and Avicii? Dude, you are awesome and you have supremely great taste. :yes Plus, your username made me laugh, so double points.


----------



## Str8shot

You got a badass avatar, looks like Jeffrey Dean Morgan and your quotes are awesome.


----------



## MrQuiet76

your profile says your name is Jethro, which is a really awesome sounding name!


----------



## prettyful

love your avatar and you seem like a nice person


----------



## Kalliber

Very cool picture o;


----------



## PandaBearx

Well it seems like this thread is broken, but from his posts I'd say kalliber is a pretty nice guy with a good personality 

But if it's not broken?? Lol prettyful is prettyful


----------



## hdth

is beautiful


----------



## WhoDey85

A future Marine. That's very cool in my book. :high5


----------



## prettyful

love the quote in your sig-its very inspirational and cute avatar


----------



## h00dz

I'm really captivated by your avatar. Much better than your previous one


----------



## srschirm

Your avatar is awesome too! And I love your signature, it reminds me of mine! Shows you're a really kind person.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a really nice guy who has good taste in movies dead poets society was pretty good :yes and also congrats on being in a relationship. :boogie happy for you and wishing you two all the best.


----------



## Thatguy55

I really like the quote in your sig! And you seem like a nice person from the posts I've seen from you. Also, pandas are awesome!


----------



## schitz0skittl3s

Seems like a really nice person! Very supportive of others and very generous. Also I really love the avvi.


----------



## pookashell150

Pretty awesome car if i do say so myself ) i have a 2010


----------



## PandaBearx

Seems like a very interesting person, who is kind as well  you also have a cool car!


----------



## loophole

I like panda bears. So cool user name


----------



## Elad

you have a really nice index finger


----------



## Kalliber

wow


----------



## Kekai

Well, Kalliber... I don't know you that well, but that cute stone-faced kitty makes me want to change that!


----------



## PandaBearx

You live I'm a awesome place haha and I like the fact that you try to stay positive I think that's great and inspiring to do :yes keep it up.


----------



## MrQuiet76

very sweet and kind! plus you're a panda and i love pandas, so that just makes you even more awesome


----------



## PandaBearx

Your love for pandas makes you awesome and nice :clap and I don't really know you so well, but from the posts I have seen I think you're a pretty chill guy (which is good)


----------



## Greenleaf62

You seem like a really nice person


----------



## ASB20

I really like your quote. For some reason it made me laugh, but at the same time...it's quite deep. Great choice there.


----------



## ASB20

Thread doesn't want me to edit, so let me edit with a new post(Last post was actually for Thatguy55, which the thread was telling me was the last reply...how weird...but the compliment stands!)

For Greenleaf 62 (the actual last poster!) I've always loved Confucius quotes, and you have a great one in your sig. Excellent choice of quotes all around, actually - very wise, very deep.


----------



## JadedJade

Your signature shows you have a deeper interest of the mind.


----------



## h00dz

JadedJade said:


> Your signature shows you have a deeper interest of the mind.


I really appreciate the time you take to answer posts that have no replies


----------



## Kalliber

Is badasss :yes


----------



## srschirm

Is from the best state in the US!


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Your glasses are amazing! Also, you're very well-read and cultured. You seem like the type that could overthrow any argument.


----------



## srschirm

Thank you! You give great compliments and have a very well put-together profile as well!


----------



## ASB20

Amazing choice of books you like in your profile! Especially Walden - Thoreau's just an amazing writer. You've got remarkable taste in your reading that shows that you have a broad and knowledgeable range.


----------



## Social Reject

Smart dude and fellow gamer. Seems to also be a cool nonconformist


----------



## prettyful

I like your username cuz I feel that way all the time and your avatar-used to love that show!


----------



## JadedJade

Love your signature!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Ur avatar is AWSOME!!! :yes Signatures epic, ur epic aaaaaaaaand ur name reminds me of JadedWukong (a character on league of legends)


----------



## Kalliber

Oh a complete stranger from england


----------



## FunkyMonkey

u wernt sayin that last night  >: D


----------



## gamingpup

FunkyMonkey said:


> u wernt sayin that last night  >: D


Cute monkey. we both live in England High five!


----------



## david87

gamingpup I love your signature and you live in England too! Another High Five coming your way.


----------



## JadedJade

Your avatar sparks curiosity. You must enjoy discovering new things.


----------



## david87

JadedJade said:


> Your avatar sparks curiosity. You must enjoy discovering new things.


You have a very poetic way with words.  (That's Ni No Kuni. A fantastic ps3 and ds rpg game if you like that sort of thing.)


----------



## NoHeart

You are British, therefore you are my god.


----------



## blue2

your "about me " is brilliant, I like your signature also...


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

You have great taste in films


----------



## prettyful

Jase is such a cool and unique name!


----------



## WhoDey85

I like your signature as well! It's very true. You seem like very friendly and positive person.  We need more people like that around here!


That Tiger in my sig may seem cute but he is supposed to strike fear in all who dare enter the jungle of Cincinnati!


----------



## Zack

You've got the eye of the tiger. I like that.


----------



## rawrguy

Great. Now you got that "Sweet Dreams" song stuck in my head. That one song that has been in my unconscious mind since I was a toddler in the 90's. Not necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## JadedJade

david87 said:


> *You have a very poetic way with words*.  (That's Ni No Kuni. A fantastic ps3 and ds rpg game if you like that sort of thing.)


I'm getting this a lot lately!

You have a nice selection of favorite films listed on your profile.


----------



## Antasma

JadedJade said:


> I'm getting this a lot lately!
> 
> You have a nice selection of favorite films listed on your profile.


I went to look at your profile in search of a picture of you, but there were none. SO I'M JUST GOING TO ASSUME YOU HAVE NICE EYES. WOW. SO COMPLIMENT. SUCH WOW.


----------



## NoHeart

Is a smoker


----------



## Kalliber

FunkyMonkey said:


> u wernt sayin that last night  >: D


Is a badass smoker himself

Omg xD 
I'll visit again


----------



## losteternal

Most importantly he put his dogs on the Top of his list of things he loves (makes him brilliant imo.)
Read Some of his posts he Sounds like a Really good hearted young man.


----------



## srschirm

Has really added a lot to the board in her six months of being here.


----------



## Zack

I _hate_ meeting new people so I admire someone who loves it.


----------



## prettyful

ive talked to you before and you are nice person


----------



## Malek

A kind, understanding woman who lives up to her username.

A very wise choice for an insightful signature.


----------



## hammerfast

White girls love to date arabs , what compliment could possibly better than that?


----------



## Malek

hammerfast said:


> White girls love to date arabs , what compliment could possibly better than that?


I'm actually half-Filipino half white, but I'll accept your compliment because I'm often attracted to white or Indian/Arab girls. 

Cool username and avatar. You're mysterious because your profile is somewhat lacking, I suppose that makes you wiser than me in regards to being cautious online.


----------



## h00dz

Malek said:


> I'm actually half-Filipino half white, but I'll accept your compliment because I'm often attracted to white or Indian/Arab girls.
> 
> Cool username and avatar. You're mysterious because your profile is somewhat lacking, I suppose that makes you wiser than me in regards to being cautious online.


I really enjoy your posts. I like people that are more verbose in there posts you get to feel a better understanding of the person. Rather than short and to the point.


----------



## prettyful

Love your avatar-the cat is so cute and the Aussie accent is so damn sexy!! :wink


----------



## mrserjod

I like your avatar prettyful girl.


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## avoidobot3000

Your swag is very disrespectful to the haters. (you look nice)


----------



## Kalliber

Ohh i love your cat avatar DDDD


----------



## JadedJade

You like Dubstep music. I've listened to some songs by them and enjoy it.


----------



## h00dz

You deserve congratulations for the recent turn about in your life, I only hope it all works out for you


----------



## GoodKidMadCity

h00dz said:


> You deserve congratulations for the recent turn about in your life, I only hope it all works out for you


I like cats therefore you probably are awesome.


----------



## Elad

Your name is a really good album, also you are a pillar of hope for all of humanity with your awesomeness and Canadianism.


----------



## TheHopeless

I like your usage of the term "pillar of hope". How eloquent of you.


----------



## prettyful

love your avatar. i see that block dude on fb all the time.


----------



## Grog

I like that you are from somewhere and I bet your eyeballs also look like stars


----------



## Radical But Legal

Whenever I see your name, I instantly think of someone who's a bada$$ that gets s**t done.


----------



## hammerfast

emo is not gay


----------



## Blue Dino

I always find Cillian Murphy creepily seductive.


----------



## hammerfast

you're not fat , you are a school boy


----------



## Kalliber

bet is a cool dude


----------



## hammerfast

How do you know she is?


----------



## Elad

you have some beautiful body hair


----------



## hammerfast

All that firework for you , i'm speechless


----------



## Zack

Head is tilted at a 12-degree angle. This is optimum.


----------



## ASB20

You're from Wales, which is automatically cool. Plus, you listen to the radio, which is a lost art these days. Everybody with their iPhones plugged into their cars. Bah. Radio's still awesome. Props.


----------



## TheHopeless

You think people from Wales are automatically cool, which is automatically cool.


----------



## Greenleaf62

It's awesome that you're working on your first novel.


----------



## srschirm

Loves God and has a lovely avatar!


----------



## WhoDey85

A fellow Cincinnatian and very cool guy. Would be a good friend for anyone.


----------



## ufc

Ya seem pretty cool, even though you like a team that beat mine last Sunday! Good taste in movies too!


----------



## Kalliber

Joined in the month of my bday,therefore awesome


----------



## hammerfast

you are honest to yourself , your avatar reflects that


----------



## Kalliber

hammerfast said:


> you are honest to yourself , your avatar reflects that


----------



## Elad

I like your positivity, avatar and gif usage.


----------



## Radical But Legal

You're from New Zealand and New Zealand is awesome. I want to live there.


----------



## Zack

You're from Location, location, location and Location, location, location is awesome. I want to live there.


----------



## aGenericUsername

Your posts make me laugh


----------



## rawrguy

You are agnostic... which is really cool!


----------



## wildinthestreets

I'd mention what someone is a fan of, but I'd be breaking rules 1 and 2.


----------



## prettyful

youre the same age as me. cool beans


----------



## Emma91

^Nice avatar picture.


----------



## Radical But Legal

I can only say the same about you. You look stunning in your avatar picture!


----------



## Elad

I loved the power rangers when I was young, so I really like your user title. also seems like you have some pretty cool long hair, assuming thats whats in your avatar.


----------



## Missbipolaranxiety85

I like your picture and I have faith that you are happy today.


----------



## Kalliber

Is an admirable person himself


----------



## Kekai

I like how you are just willing to talk and make friends. I also like your disclaimer about deleting people who just add you for the heck of it. Yeah, I wanna get to know the people that friend me. I don't want to just have your name in my friends list collecting dust.

I deleted someone once... Big mistake! I felt extremely bad afterwards. But it was just a big misunderstanding, and later I asked to be friends again. Long story short, I can't delete people anymore... You think you can delete them for me? JK!


----------



## hammerfast

Tries to depart from himself and be somebody else , which is a good thing


----------



## FunkyMonkey

has an awsome avatar that looks like a mask im hopeing to buy for halloween


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

He's a hot potato.


----------



## Kalliber

Kekai said:


> I like how you are just willing to talk and make friends. I also like your disclaimer about deleting people who just add you for the heck of it. Yeah, I wanna get to know the people that friend me. I don't want to just have your name in my friends list collecting dust.
> 
> I deleted someone once... Big mistake! I felt extremely bad afterwards. But it was just a big misunderstanding, and later I asked to be friends again. Long story short, I can't delete people anymore... You think you can delete them for me? JK!


Wow thanks bro, yeah it's just I got tired of those who want friends yet never talk to me. Oh i felt bad at first but then it went away, I'll delete them for you man. But naa you nice

Oh and to person above me, I'd tapp that


----------



## rosecolored

Your posts usually make me laugh, and you seem to enjoy twerking just as much as I do, so you're cool in my book. :b


----------



## Rossy

Cool user name and avatar


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> You are British, therefore you are my god.


I think you'll find I'm your God actually.

Guy above me: your avatar has unbeatable swag ;D


----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> I think you'll find I'm your God actually.


There can only be one, soz boz.

Now because Spritz11 is a combo-breaker I shall set things right and compliment both people above me.

@Spritz11: British, nuff said, also looks like Taylor Swift and is a pro at Dinglepop.

@Rossy : I've seen you around, seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> There can only be one, soz boz.
> 
> Now because Spritz11 is a combo-breaker I shall set things right and compliment both people above me.
> 
> @Spritz11: British, nuff said, also looks like Taylor Swift and is a pro at Dinglepop.
> 
> @Rossy : I've seen you around, seems like a cool guy.


What are you talking about? I did compliment him :/

as for your compliment; you're a lovely guy, and you always know how to make me laugh xD


----------



## Kekai

I like how you have aspirations of becoming a writer and setting goals for yourself.


----------



## mdiada

your location made me laugh


----------



## ASB20

You're from Kentucky, which is a lovely state full of truly great people (I was at Louisville once for a sports game, and the home fans were seriously nice. So much better than at some locations that will go unnamed...)

From some of your previous posts, you also sound like you're a very supportive and agreeable person. Those are great traits to have and very under-appreciated in today's caustic world.


----------



## DetachedGirl

really cool avatar plus your status made me giggle,i've been so obsessed with this song....


----------



## Pike Queen

Nice username and very pretty avatar. ^_^


----------



## Rossy

Lovely looking girl


----------



## Malek

Is not afraid to tell girls they are good looking, I respect and envy that.


----------



## Kalliber

I like the sound of his name


----------



## Malek

I enjoy the sound of your name as well! Kalliber, it sounds powerful, bang bang! Heh.

Also you're a One Piece fan, hellz yeah!


----------



## Pike Queen

Malek is a very kind person, and nice to talk to. ^_^


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a strong girl, who is also very beautiful!


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Panda Bear X is peaceful and soft, very much like a Panda


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Cute/funny avatar and I like the term "Aussie"


----------



## Pike Queen

Has a super cute avatar, a nice username, and just overall seems to be a nice person. ^_^


----------



## Kekai

I love how you begin the "About me" section on your profile. It really gives a sense of intimacy with the reader and it feels like you are actually talking to me. Excellent!


----------



## ASB20

Love that avatar. I don't even know what it is, and I still like it. Plus, you have good choice in music with Guetta and deadmau5. Yessir.

And I wager Hawaii's cool. Never been there, but the tropics are my digs.


----------



## Kalliber

Looks lovely too


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Pike Queen said:


> Has a super cute avatar, a nice username, and just overall seems to be a nice person. ^_^


Just wanted to say thank you very much! You are very nice yourself :squeeze



ASB20 said:


> Love that avatar. I don't even know what it is, and I still like it. Plus, you have good choice in music with Guetta and deadmau5. Yessir.
> 
> And I wager Hawaii's cool. Never been there, but the tropics are my digs.


You must have good choice in music as well! :high5


----------



## miserablecow

You have a cool avatar.


----------



## Harmeulius

He practices archery which is a sport I really respect, since I'm a history freak and archery was vital in ancient warefare.


----------



## Kalliber

Is cool and would so be friends


----------



## Kekai

Dang, I don't even know what that avatar is. Yep, tropics got nice wetha to listen to David Guetta. 

I like your hobbies. Weight lifting is great and archery sounds pretty damn cool.


----------



## Zack

You have the most awesome gun!


----------



## AlwaysImagining

OMG -.- Wasn't this thread broken for anyone else? It was stuck at ASB20 for me. Which is why I last quoted him. But anyway, Steve-300 has a cool/cute avatar hehe  What's he cooking?


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

Your avatar is really cute and I like your username =)


----------



## Pike Queen

Your avatar is cool, I like your name, and you have a good choice in hobbies. ^_^


----------



## prettyful

:wels
and i love your username, describes me perfectly.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ prettyful


----------



## Kalliber

I like how he is trying to make friends : D


----------



## Buerhle

I really like your signature.

I wish I understood the Charlie Decker quote.

Edit: I get it for the most, btw. But "four-o"?
What's that? 

Lol


----------



## Zack

AlwaysImagining said:


> What's he cooking?


Crystal meth, I think.


----------



## Kalliber

Kekai said:


> Dang, I don't even know what that avatar is. Yep, tropics got nice wetha to listen to David Guetta.
> 
> I like your hobbies. Weight lifting is great and archery sounds pretty damn cool.


Sayy whattt......


----------



## Pike Queen

Kalliber, you have been a nice guy ever since I first joined. There should be more users like you. It's nice to see you around.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ She's a True Queen


----------



## Kekai

Steve-300 said:


> You have the most awesome gun!


You mean from the man's thread? Yeah, that had dude written all over it.



Kalliber said:


> Sayy whattt......


The Guetta or the avatar?

...

^I like our conversations that have a positive approach to conquering our anxiety.


----------



## housebunny

Kekai is so positive and energetic.


----------



## jealousisjelly

u replied to some of my threads!!


----------



## prettyful

ive talked to you before. youre a nice dude and cool to talk to.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Steve-300 said:


> Crystal meth, I think.


LOL :b

@Prettyful, nice username + pic ^_^


----------



## Sirius Pioneer

Excellent quote in the signature. Overall upbeat mood, that's the way to go.


----------



## Pike Queen

^ Has a cool username and is generally a good poster. No really, I like reading your posts.


----------



## Zack

Has nice hair.


----------



## Lasair

(Skipping the negativism)

The part under Hobbies on your profile made me giggle


----------



## Mehab

You are awesome! You help other people, it shows what a wonderful heart you have


----------



## hybridminds

I read on your profile that you're going to do some volunteer work with people with intellectual disabilities, I think it's amazing how you enjoy helping people, you're a good person!


----------



## Zack

Love your About Me section!


----------



## Lasair

You put a good song in my head from your signature


----------



## Mehab

Didn't get any compliment
So I'm demanding it


----------



## Lasair

You know your rights and demand what is yours - good personality trait


----------



## Dorin

Hmm, i don't know. You are a fighter! I'm sorry,i don't know what to say. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pike Queen

You have a nice, unique name as well as a cool location. I'm jealous.  Haha.


----------



## MrQuiet76

^^ you're just overall awesome and also have a fantastic taste in movies!!


----------



## Kalliber

Like his profile picture xDD loved that scene


----------



## Zack

Doesn't like bad hygiene which is commendable.


----------



## Heyyou

I like your av I'm a huge Roald Dahl fan. Also from what I've seen you seem to frequent this thread which to me says that you might be a very nice person.


----------



## Pike Queen

Love your "About Me" section. xDD Also, the picture in your avatar is very beautiful. ^^


----------



## Malek

Need not state the obvious about your visage.

Yet I will point out that based on your posts you seem to have a very healthy outlook on life, which is very wise and I'm sure it aids you greatly in keeping your priorities in life straightened out, which is very commendable. Especially considering what you've went through/going through. Introverted optimists are exceptionally rare these days, and I'm quite certain most people appreciate their existence.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Nice avatar.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Speak for yourself


----------



## matahari

but i will speak up for you. that i know you are kind hearted person.


----------



## Idontgetit

Love your sig, seems like it's in your nature to want to help others.


----------



## LauraInTheSky

You like Pink Floyd which is the best.
You hail from Canadia which is the best.
You are the best.


----------



## Raphael200

U,yes U!Ur awesome.


----------



## Kalliber

Likes marital arts which my dad does too and was a teacher, therefor cool 8D


----------



## Neo1234

You like Rock ,Dubstep which I do too  .Furthermore,you seem like a funny guy with strong heart ,and you do know how to stand up for yourself which is great.


----------



## Lasair

You have a cool taste in movies


----------



## Neo1234

I love your positivity cuz even one positive emotion or thought can make 1000negative emotions burn to ashes ,and this way you help other people .
I also love your photography skills 

PS:You seem like a sweet gal


----------



## Lasair

Your complement made me smile. I also love the quote in your signature, would it be from a movie?


----------



## el kanguro

your signature is a nice soft blue. Im calmed by it


----------



## Neo1234

Lasair said:


> Your complement made me smile. I also love the quote in your signature, would it be from a movie?


Now your smile has put a big sweet smile on my face   .No,it's not from a movie lol,its actually "Gayatri Mantra" from Bhagwat Gita.I use it for my meditation just before I take showers .


----------



## Neo1234

el kanguro said:


> your signature is a nice soft blue. Im calmed by it


I also like to listen to the News  .


----------



## Lasair

Charmer


----------



## I Lurk Life

Cool signature and photos, Ms. Artistic Person


----------



## prettyful

:wels and i enjoyed reading your blog


----------



## EternalTime

Very pretty avatar and username :3


----------



## Lasair

I love your avatar - really amusing


----------



## Zack

I love Ireland. EYE-ruh-lund.


----------



## Tokztero

Your're posts make me laugh 99.2% of the time. 

:clap


----------



## Pike Queen

Awesome avatar, and really nicely decorated profile.


----------



## joked35

You're better than me.


----------



## Lasair

You have a really interesting face


----------



## Nite Owl

Her avatar looks like she knows magic.......Which is a good thing.


----------



## Lasair

You have one strange mix of music on your profile - that makes an interesting person


----------



## I Lurk Life

@Nite Owl

He's the goddamn Nite Owl, practitioner of philosophy, silent guardian of SAS.

@Lasair

Can she be any more of a free spirit?


----------



## Nite Owl

Lasair said:


> You have one strange mix of music on your profile - that makes an interesting person


Oh it doesn't stop there, check it out.






The above poster is Irish, which automatically means she's a lucky charm!


----------



## BlueFocusSTGuy

@Nite Owl : good taste in car color. haha


----------



## MrQuiet76

you're from Scotland, which means you must have an awesome accent!!


----------



## just smile

your avatar is silly, which means u have good sense of humor which means u is awesome :b


----------



## Neo1234

wow!I really love your avatar!


----------



## Kalliber

Your name is cool 0:


----------



## matahari

age 18, it means you must be young and bold.


----------



## Zack

I admire your virulent, if misguided, anti-drug stance...


----------



## Pike Queen

Has a very beautiful, stunning cat! ^_^


----------



## Just Tony

Interesting name and avatar miss.

My sister had leukemia also when we were younger.(I was her transplant donor). Glad you overcame it yo!


----------



## Nite Owl

Tony looks the business with a tie.


----------



## MrQuiet76

a very gorgeous young woman!!


----------



## EternalTime

Beautiful avatar


----------



## Zack

Looks like Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Kalliber

I like his profile picture


----------



## matahari

it's like cycle again, i feel i've met you in person and you must be simply good.


----------



## prettyful

:wels


----------



## just smile

lovely quote :clap


----------



## Neo1234

Love your avatar


----------



## missalice0306

You're quite an attractive guy.


----------



## Owl-99

Looks just like Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## ASB20

tannasg said:


> Looks just like Alice in Wonderland.


You like Winter's Bone, which is awesome sauce. Good choice. Plus, you're always in the Word Association threads in the Just for Fun section, which are always fun to mess around in. Good stuff.


----------



## Owl-99

Is very good at compliments.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

no


>: ] 
jk lol xD
Is coooool, always posts in the fun section, always updates his status with poetic words and avatar with artistic scenery :yes \(^_^)/ 
+ I love to ban him in the banning section mwahaaha 

Dislike:
Wont change his name to TannTastic!!!!


----------



## I Lurk Life

Nice, friendly guy


----------



## dcaffeine

You have a clever username


----------



## XSamX

Your avatar, though quite sad, is adorable and creative! :3


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has a Good Opera Voice and is Fun to Chat with.


----------



## WhoDey85

I like your current user name. I'm finding myself in the same spot my friend.


----------



## ASB20

Ocho Cinco! I loved Ocho Cinco when he was playing for the Bengals. Such a funny guy. Great choice of username, and always glad to see another football fan.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Cool gamer dude


----------



## Caterpillar13

Sabriella said:


> You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


its really cool that your writing a screenplay, u have bags of talent and brains to burn


----------



## Caterpillar13

I Lurk Life said:


> Cool gamer dude


i like your user name i LURK life LOL and i compliment you on trying to deal with your social anxiety and help others also


----------



## The Islander

You have a very good taste in TV-shows. And your dog is cute :3


----------



## just smile

I like your username, simplistic c: and :wels


----------



## crimeclub

You look super cute in your pic


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## Raphael200

Rock on avatar!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ has a very active avatar


----------



## Kalliber

His name should be an inspiring quote for sa, it's great


----------



## Mehab

Seems like a real easy going guy and a nice person


----------



## I Lurk Life

I like what he put down for 'Social Anxiety History'. Making Nietzsche proud.


----------



## Zack

You have a clever username.


----------



## WhoDey85

A big upgrade from Steve 299!


----------



## HanSolo

I really love tigers

I thought this thread meant to do so in 3D life.

Of which I did, a girl was sort of mean to me (she has no clue what a nice guy I am)...and next time I saw her, she ignored me and never even turned to face me, but I gave her a compliment...not sure if she actually heard but I think so...I act sanctimonious like that


----------



## MuckyMuck

Has an avatar of mr terminator, from the first movie, one of my favorites, this and the fact Trailer Park Boys is mentioned on his page suggests he has great taste in tv.


----------



## diamondheart89

You appreciate spongebob, therefore you are one of the elite.


----------



## paperheart

you have heart in your screen name


----------



## crimeclub

You have a hot girl in your avatar therefor I accidentally am attracted to you for a few seconds.


----------



## starburst93

You made me laugh


----------



## I Lurk Life

I've seen some of her posts in all those battle of the sexes threads. I like how she keeps it real and speaks the truth about both sides.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I like your signature.


----------



## Raphael200

Awesome avatar!


----------



## Rocklover639

Funny profile location and avatar


----------



## Neo1234

You look great in your profile pic


----------



## Mehab

That's a meditation chant in your signature right? 
I really appreciate spiritual and thinking people!


----------



## Neo1234

Mehab said:


> That's a meditation chant in your signature right?
> I really appreciate spiritual and thinking people!


Yes,that is called "Gayatri Mantra" in Hindi.It shows how respectful and insightful you are by saying you really appreciate spiritual and thinking people


----------



## matty

A memorable fella, which is still posting in this thread. Hope you are well old friend.


----------



## Zack

Has a nice green username. Way better than blue.


----------



## Kalliber

Has the name of my best friend in elementary, so nicee


----------



## Zack

Is 18 and has his whole life ahead of him.


----------



## Martimnp

Is a really nice person and listener.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Your favorite director is Tarantino, respect!


----------



## Neo1234

You look good ,and your location has part of my name


----------



## The Islander

I like your taste in movies and music.


----------



## VioletHour

I love your user name and I wish I could see Finland!


----------



## fairdesires

I loved your poetic saying in your "about me" on your profile..very good!


----------



## Neo1234

I liked how you felt the best feeling ever by making others happy


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I looked at your photos, in a non-creepy way, and you are a very good-looking young man.


----------



## Lev

I really like your signature. You seem intelligent and well-spoken.


----------



## The Islander

You seem pretty outgoing (you say in your profile page that you like talking to people). Also role-playing seems like an interesting hobby.


----------



## Ricardomg93

You like TCG games, that's an awesome hobby


----------



## CheekyBunny

^ nice face


----------



## The Islander

You're funny, I laughed out loud at 1 of your comments in the entertainment-section ("I love movie long time")


----------



## Neo1234

I really like your username .


----------



## mdiada

you're an amazing person with an incredible amount of potential.


----------



## MuckyMuck

You have a lovely eye.


----------



## mdiada

youre awesome for making me laugh lol


----------



## Raphael200

Ur a very humble saser!


----------



## Amandus

^ I like how you have "Turtle power!" as your status.


----------



## crimeclub

It was a very endearing sentiment, that's just the type of positivity that this site needs, good job on being brave.


----------



## mdiada

youre cute and have a good sense of humor!


----------



## PaTrYcK

You hair looks very healthy and luscious! and you have a nice smile


----------



## crimeclub

I'm really not posting to get another compliment, I just wanted to say thanks, that made me feel good  and you my dear are cute as a button and you shouldn't ever think otherwise.

Edit: this wasn't for the dude above my post. But I will compliment his ability to post faster than me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

She talked to me a couple of times.


----------



## Raphael200

I talked to u 2 a couple of times and it was nice


----------



## Elros

Picked the best TMNT for his name and avatar


----------



## hammerfast

Your name is so greek , like a greek god


----------



## TastelessCookie

I appreciate you and respect you for what you said above because I'm Greek.


----------



## hammerfast

you're so greek


----------



## blue2

hammerfast said:


> you're so greek


your avatar reminds me off long walks on the beach with a gentle breeze..


----------



## Ammmy

Your location is awesome, your Avatar made me smile as well


----------



## Neo1234

I love people like you so active on this thread ,making everyone smile Keep at it


----------



## Zack

I like the decorative border he has as his signature, though it would look better joined up really.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

He's Welsh. The Welsh are sexy and friendly. Lethal combo.


----------



## Zack

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> He's Welsh. The Welsh are sexy and friendly. Lethal combo.


_Grrr_...


----------



## Elros

hammerfast said:


> Your name is so greek , like a greek god


It's a character from LOTR actually, but does sound like a greek god

^To steve: I used to go to uni in wales, proper beautiful country


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool username, as someone already mentioned, but also has the same name and hobbies as me. He looks cool too, not in a gay way, rather in a 'chilled-out John Travolta from pulp fiction' kinda way.


----------



## Zack

Elros said:


> ^To steve: I used to go to uni in wales, proper beautiful country


I went to one in England. So we swapped countries!


----------



## I Lurk Life

We've got a Rhode scholar right here ^. Writing a thesis on being awesome.


----------



## Neo1234

I like your username


----------



## LifeInACage

I like your avatar pic...penny for your thoughts :-D


----------



## LeeMann

Sin, I like that you like video game/movie soundtracks. We have that in common.


----------



## Martimnp

Lee, I also like video game/movie soundtracks. What are your favourites?


----------



## X23

Has a nice looking guy in the avatar.


----------



## Martimnp

Thanks! Your name is a Marvel reference (which is awesome). Is that a paintball helmet? I like paintball but havent done it in awhile.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ Nice avatar pic


----------



## 337786

your handsome and nice quote at the very bottom


----------



## Rocklover639

Nice and uplifting post and Avril lavigne is cool.


----------



## LeeMann

SpicyNoodles, I like that you are a laid back guy. I might be relaxed around you.



Martimnp said:


> Lee, I also like video game/movie soundtracks. What are your favourites?


Thanks. Old stuff like Unreal, Jesper Kyd (is the best), Vangelis, Hans Zimmer, ... many more. I think I have more soundtrack albums than that are not.


----------



## Neo1234

Very intriguing avatar


----------



## jjh87

you're from wales and one of my best mates is from there! top country


----------



## hasbeenpugged

^has good taste in music and probably has a funny accent.


----------



## ASB20

Vancouver is awesome - went there when I was younger. Also, you always have nice posts that I've seen around the forum, and it seems like you have a great outlook towards others!


----------



## Lev

I always like your posts. They're intelligent and well-worded, and despite the pessimistic outlook you claim to have, you are very kind and supportive.


----------



## ASB20

Lev said:


> I always like your posts. They're intelligent and well-worded, and despite the pessimistic outlook you claim to have, you are very kind and supportive.


Thanks! I've got to say, you're always one of the most articulate people in the Arts section, if not the most. You've got a down-to-earth yet eloquent way of interacting and a great methodology of critiquing while still remaining encouraging to others. It's always nice to see fellow writers who really enjoy the art and are committed to it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Has an awesome kick butt avatar which I believe is from the new Pusher remake (might be way off..), which I have never seen.. but love the originals.


----------



## housebunny

i like your sense of humor


----------



## I Lurk Life

One of the things I'm thankful for, for Thanksgiving, is that there are nice, lively people like housebunny around. 

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## The Islander

Your posts are very thoughtful and intelligent. And I know you've heard this many times, but your username is awesome!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kalliber

he loves music like me :3 sooo cool


----------



## Neo1234

^^has a very good section of "about me"!


----------



## MuckyMuck

Seem like a genuinely nice guy, from the posts i read.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Reading his profile made me have the same expression as his avatar. Funny, witty guy


----------



## Neo1234

You're a foodie


----------



## loophole

Plays guitar. That is awesome. Wish I could play


----------



## MrQuiet76

one of your favorite movies listed in your profile is Dumb & Dumber... need I say more?


----------



## CheekyBunny

^ dat face


----------



## Neo1234

You give so good and practical advices on relationships .


----------



## starburst93

Comments on this thread a lot and seems like a really nice person


----------



## crimeclub

You're super nice and cute and we only chatted a couple times a while ago which makes me sad.


----------



## Adam Harris

You are cool


----------



## JustRachel

You look handsome & mysterious in your picture!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Beyond Beautiful! 
Lives in England


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

seems like a nice chap..


----------



## LimePenguin

^ not an complete idiot 

Jk

Cool avatar, also into lots of different styles of music, which for that I respect a lot.


----------



## X23

Have an awesome location.


----------



## loophole

Pretty sweet avatar. Pancakes. Waffles. Lol


----------



## Zack

Is at a perfect age.


----------



## X23

Lives in an amazing country.


----------



## Zack

I just won $300 playing roulette.

Singapore has a bad-*** Grand Prix.


----------



## Neo1234

I respect you for being a member on here since 2009 ,and giving so many good advices while being so active on SAS.


----------



## loophole

Like Pink Floyd and always seem positive to people's posts


----------



## blue2

has 800+ friends..


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Lives on a Pirate Ship!


----------



## loophole

IsolatedButHopeful said:


> ^ Is in His 30's


Wtf compliment is that lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

^^^:lol :lol:lol

loophole seems to be happily married, and has been giving a lot of positive, and supportive responses from what I've seen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I don't you but seems to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## JustRachel

^ is absolutely lovely and tries hard to make people feel good about themselves


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Is a good compliment


----------



## loophole

Thanks for the above and you seem to be hopeful in these threads


----------



## loophole

^ is in her 30s. Haha  now I get ya. Sorry. It is nice to know that. I agree... it's a different level at different ages just because of different circumstances. Friend me ... it's nothing stupid like girl boy stuff... just be nice to have a person to talk to that's at least aware of some similar circumstances. And the lifestyle that is sad... gad.. and for me bpd as well.... I feel pretty alone right now... a lot of family around me. And I'm the odd one. The different one... and they know it... at least they respect me for taking meds and getting help... but a wife who has no sympathy. .. maybe I'm going to deep? I don't want another wife... gf.. Trust Me. Lol.. just someone to talk to with similar life circumstances or similar disorders and feelings with them..... hope I don't sound crazy [hint: I am] lol


----------



## Kalliber

Oh cool profile pic dude


----------



## OwlGirl

You're lucky to have such good humor


----------



## Roger smith

^^^ seems like a nice guy, and has a awesome avatar.


----------



## StNaive

Raising kids while suffering from mental illness can't be easy, it takes a lot of strength.


----------



## Going Sane

real cool avatar pic


----------



## Rocklover639

Your avatar and profile pic= hilarious


----------



## Neo1234

^^ Got a nice smile


----------



## Rocklover639

Lol both my posts here have been complimented by you xD it's cool though.
Compliment: seen your posts and you are an intelligent, cool guy.


----------



## Going Sane

Your avatar and profile pic are hilarious
And people from India love you :b


----------



## Neo1234

Rocklover639 said:


> Lol both my posts here have been complimented by you xD it's cool though.
> Compliment: seen your posts and you are an intelligent, cool guy.


LOL,that made me laugh xD.I didn't notice that though .Btw,you got complemented by the same guy (Going Crazy)just a while ago .

Compliment for "Going Crazy":I know you heard it a lot of times but I must tell you that your avatar pic is very good ,it brings the essence of colors.Idk,something is in it that makes me energetic all of a sudden lol.


----------



## 337786

well we meet again  haha still looking handsome as always!

(hope that wasnt weird)


----------



## Zack

Says weird things to people. (In a nice way.)


----------



## loophole

Has a cool user name


----------



## Going Sane

Your avatar pic= story of my life
Keep your head up my brother


----------



## Neo1234

He seems pretty much motivated to take on everything


----------



## B l o s s o m

has a good heart


----------



## Going Sane

Very mysterious, cool and unique with the user name title mermaid and location, I love it!


----------



## X23

I love his avie!


----------



## lzzy

You have a very pretty name! (Juliana!)


----------



## Loveless

Belgium is a place I have always wanted to visit. It's awesome to see someone from there on the interwebs spun by the Spiders of Technology.


----------



## Lasair

I read your profile now I want to go listen to SOAD - Good music taste x


----------



## Loveless

You like System of a Down so you have my undying respect


----------



## Neo1234

You from Omaha that I always heard about in the song "Turn the page" by Metallica. Plus,you are on here since Apr2012 just a month less than mine PS:Good to see people from years other than just 2013.


----------



## Going Sane

you're a great guy, i love you not in a gay way more like in an indian friendly way


----------



## meepie

I like your avatar, it makes me want to run free in the wind. Wheeee~


----------



## Neo1234

You're the only person on here who's got over a million page views.Just wow!


----------



## B l o s s o m

very thoughtful and supported me quite often on sas - including many others I'm sure


----------



## Kalliber

Her name and avatar are lovely :3


----------



## Going Sane

cool tattoo brah
i like tattoos brah


----------



## I Lurk Life

He should get a tattoo of the word, "Brah", with sick letters and everything cause that's a real brah up there ^.


----------



## Neo1234

You're the Maths guy!


----------



## Going Sane

you're my favorite Indian guy


----------



## Elad

you seem very down to earth and easy going from what I've seen in chat, cool guy.


----------



## Owl-99

Is my bro from Christchurch.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I like your signature


----------



## Going Sane

that rose is smoking hot just like you


----------



## Neo1234

You must be funny!


----------



## MuckyMuck

A guy who likes to compliment people, if only there was more of you in the world.


----------



## Lasair

You have amazing hobbies


----------



## crimeclub

I only get on this thread when I think someone is awesome, and you little lady are awesome.


----------



## apx24

Has a lovely personality


----------



## I Lurk Life

Profound signature.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

cute little man avatar


----------



## Thedood

^ Has an awesome username and lyrics from a great Chevelle song as her status.


----------



## hammerfast

your avatard gives me jeevees


----------



## Neo1234

Your avatar pic is so cute lol.Plus,you're on here since MARCH2012 like me which is nice .


----------



## hammerfast

your avatar is cute too , in a cute way of course


----------



## Neo1234

You're 184 cm , taller than the
average ,which is good.


----------



## Neo1234

I had to say this to you someday that your first quote is so heart touching.There's so much meaning in it.

" What hurts the most
Was being so close
And having so much to say
and watching you fade away"
---- -


----------



## ASB20

You have great taste in the arts: Both your liked "films" and "music" section in your profile are top-notch. Interesting quote as well in your sig; can't put my finger on it, but it's deep. Makes you wonder about memory. Good choice.


----------



## Kalliber

Is observant and likes hunger games like i do 
Cool brah


----------



## MuckyMuck

Is very random with his post, doesn't seem like the guy who goes with the flow, says what he thinks, which is cool, in a cool way.


----------



## crimeclub

Hey I get to thank you for the compliment you gave me last time, thanks! That's the problem with this thread is you can't go back and thank them for their compliment because now someone else is going to compliment me and it's a never ending cycle. Anyway, you were the first person to talk to me on here, you showed me how to post pics on here and thought you were pretty cool for taking the time to do that! 

And for my next complimentor, let me thank you in advance, thanks!


----------



## Elad

always seems easy going and up for a laugh, which I appreciate. from what I've seen around seems like a genuinely nice guy too. mirin.


----------



## loophole

Seems to be a glass half full guy a day that's inspiration for me... Also from new Zealand ... that's awesome. Beautiful and I have some distant family that lives there that visits once every 5 years.


----------



## Elad

very caring person and has been there in the past when I needed help. extremely strong person.


----------



## Owl-99

Lives in the shaky isles.


----------



## Elad

is cool about me being a new zealander and accepts the sheep sexing lifestyle I'm part of.


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> is cool about me being a new zealander and accepts the sheep sexing lifestyle I'm part of.


Gotta compliment you after getting a couple from you the last couple weeks. There are a number of people on here I could see myself meeting up with in person and you're one of them, you're funny, cool, and you put up with my homoerotic jokes about your looks, and your chiseled jaw. And those abs. Hot damn those abs...


----------



## Going Sane

i see you fishing here and there on this site, i like the way you fish man.
Also seems like a real cool, lay back dude


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Going crazy said:


> i see you fishing here and there on this site, i like the way you fish man.
> Also seems like a real cool, lay back dude


I really like your taste in literature, I also love books delving into psychology, the supernatural and metaphysics


----------



## loophole

Like your user name and the fact that your an English major is awesome. You got me beat... my chicken scratching sentences run on forever lol.


----------



## meepie

Has a nice avatar, is married to a beautiful wife and has two beautiful kids, am sure is a great dad


----------



## Going Sane

^You're awesome
enough said


----------



## Neo1234

You're an awesome guy!


----------



## VioletHour

You have great taste in music and I think it's cool you play guitar!


----------



## Blue Dino

The username gives me glimmers of hope, vibrancy and positivity, just like her current attitude and direction in life.


----------



## Kalliber

Oh likes soccer :3 cool


----------



## VioletHour

I see your posts on here often and you seem like a nice person who is working hard to make positive changes. Also, I really like your username


----------



## Neo1234

I got the chance to complement youYour username has "violet" in it which I like so much.And I guess you like simplicity like I do which is nice.Take care.


----------



## mdiada

Once again, such a sweet and kindhearted person. You make me laugh even when you make me angry lol


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Mdiada has a mysterious name, a nice photo and a status of gigglebox is positive. 

You can't say gigglebox without smiliing.


----------



## janey b

Your avatar of a smiling pug is amusing. And so are your roos and koalas, mate. 

I'm a Crocodile Dundee fan as well.


----------



## VioletHour

I like your description in the about me section. It sums up life pretty nicely. 
And you also appreciate cute smiling pugs!


----------



## Going Sane

Violethour you're a caring and loving human being
you restore my hope in humanity
I wish there were more like you in this world
Don't ever think you're not worthwhile


----------



## Neo1234

Once again,I've got you .You make this thread more positive with your posts every day.Plus,I really like you being so active on here.


----------



## The Islander

You seem like a thoughtful and supportive guy, I've seen you post on this thread very often and you always find new good things about people, never even having met them. Also it's cool that you play chess, I'd like to try it


----------



## X23

You live in such a beautiful country!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I like your taste in ;literature, I really enjoy books delving into the subjects of crime and horror.


----------



## Neo1234

You look so great in your profile picture


----------



## Martimnp

You have a great taste in movies! Also, I am not a religious person but I find Hinduism fascinating


----------



## MuckyMuck

Loves Tarantino, therefore has great taste in movies. Good taste in books and is agnostic, therefore open-minded. Cool guy.


----------



## runnerchick16

I like your quotes and your name makes me smile (MuckyMuck)


----------



## Neo1234

I like your username


----------



## megsy00

I like your photo!


----------



## X23

Is beautiful!


----------



## Elros

Has lots of sense in not liking roller coasters, heights are bad!!


----------



## Neo1234

I like your username,your avatar pic,and your from England.Plus,your just 1 post away from 200posts


----------



## Lutzmann

U are from India, i got few friends from there, they are all awesome, im sure u are aswell : )


----------



## Tokztero

Lutzmann has a lot of skills.


----------



## Kalliber

Got a compliment from him before. We both should be comedians brah


----------



## Georgegreece

You are a funny guy!
I also like the fact that you're listening to two different kinds of music, it shows that you're open minded.


----------



## I Lurk Life

You know someone's awesome when they have Mr. Bean as their avatar. Nice rocker/gamer dude too.


----------



## I wish i was normal

I like your blog entries and also your avatar - it has somewhat mesmerised me haha


----------



## losteternal

You have a lot of visitor messages and unless I'm mistaken some seem a little flirty.  You seem like a nice lad and obviously popular with the young ladies.


----------



## prettyful

I think it's really cool that you like horses. They are beautiful animals and I have always wanted to go horseback riding. xD


----------



## housebunny

I like your avatar and I think you're funny.


----------



## Hermiter

You stayed on sas for two months


----------



## Autumn26

Your current avatar made me burst out laughing. You probably have a great sense of humour


----------



## mattiemoocow

I like your avatar bc I love faeries :3


----------



## I Lurk Life

Interesting sig.


----------



## Going Sane

You're a great guy with a great avatar moving pic and also cool username
But i liked your old signature better and i want it back or i will steal it and claim it to be mine


----------



## Blue Dino

Your avatar sure would make some nice decorative droppings.


----------



## Princu

You have an awesome Avatar and cool hobbies.


----------



## Neo1234

You are from India


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

You seem like a very interesting and kind-hearted person.


----------



## EternalTime

You seem nice and looks like you have awesome movie taste.


----------



## prettyful

i like your cute kitty avatar


----------



## Anxious Aussie

prettyful has a mysterious edge to her profile. her closed eyes gives me the impression she is a deep thinking and kind person


----------



## Hermiter

AnxiousAussie doesnt like biographies who does
Songs sung from the heart are great. The lead singer from rush will only sing songs that he can sing from the heart. Listen to 2112 it is a great twentyminute song


----------



## Kalliber

Is trying to find happy place 
* brah hug* you cool


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

EternalTime said:


> You seem nice and looks like you have awesome movie taste.


Thanks! I love your taste in films as well! 
@Kalliber: I enjoyed reading your about me section, you seem like an interesting person.


----------



## Neo1234

You yourself are a very kind and matured person.


----------



## Zack

Has a big hand.


----------



## prettyful

nice guy


----------



## Owl-99

Moves very swiftly like a dancing star.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Awesome sig


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is an Awesome Lurker


----------



## Tokztero

Very friendly guy. :yes


----------



## Going Sane

DenizenOfDespair i respect your taste in literature and you seem like an intelligent dude

although i don't appreciate the fact that you skipped the homie Kalliber up there..

Kalliber you're a smart dude as well and you seem to be awaken to truth as far as some post of yours i came across and that's respectable for your age.


----------



## SaladDays

Lets see,your avatar is Ronnie James Dio that's 50 points to gryffindor.You have a good taste in music aaaaand you're a friend of my friend which is awesome !


----------



## The Linux Guy

Joined in 2012 (It's an Even Number)


----------



## Elad

seem like a chilled out guy who would be easy to get along with and laugh with. cawt me mirin.


----------



## equiiaddict

@DenizenOfDespair
You seem like a really cool and interesting person, and I have to jump in and agree that you have great taste in movies, as well as music!


----------



## lizzy19

Seems friendly


----------



## thisismeyo

I like your state


----------



## Zack

Has a nice tutu.


----------



## Despot

Nice chair even tho i don't see it


----------



## Kalliber

Likes grumpy cat :3


----------



## Kekai

Works dem streets.


----------



## Ally

Your name is cute.


----------



## Jaclynmarie88

Pretty pic


----------



## Ally

Likewise


----------



## I Lurk Life

She seems like an artsy person with a bubbly personality.


----------



## SunshineSam218

By simply reading you're profile, you seem like a interesting person.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

You seem like a very interesting person, it's also cool to see another sci-fi and horror fan!


----------



## I Lurk Life

Mike is deep and he's real as ****. The only thing I have to say though, from reading his profile and some of his posts, is that sometimes he feels down about himself. I haven't walked a mile in his shoes, but I think he really does have a lot to be proud of and I hope he focuses more and more on the positive side of things, and it looks like he's doing that already. 

Happy New Year, dude!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I Lurk Life said:


> Mike is deep and he's real as ****. The only thing I have to say though, from reading his profile and some of his posts, is that sometimes he feels down about himself. I haven't walked a mile in his shoes, but I think he really does have a lot to be proud of and I hope he focuses more and more on the positive side of things, and it looks like he's doing that already.
> 
> Happy New Year, dude!


Happy New Year! I really appreciate your kind words!  I love your profile too, I've always agreed with the Socratic sentiment that true wisdom comes in recognizing how little we truly know.


----------



## lifelikeahole

likes good music


----------



## The Islander

I love your location  But I went to check my kitchen and didn't see you there, you must've been hiding somewhere


----------



## Kalliber

Likes people with sense of humor


----------



## Neo1234

You're funny


----------



## Torkani

I like your sig.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

interesting username.


----------



## loophole

If you can talk in Ebonics that's one more form to be social! Hehe


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Really like your taste in movies.


----------



## The Islander

It's cool that you have such a wide taste in music  I'm glad to see that other people like film and game scores too. Also you like sci-fi, that's awesome.


----------



## thelonious

I love your avatar, makes me laugh! I like that you appreciate a wide taste in music. I like that you are part of an online community to help people with SA disorder. I wish you love and happiness


----------



## Tokztero

There is no info about you in my files so I'm gonna say:

You have a creative username.


----------



## prettyful

i love the quote in your sig. very clever.


----------



## I Lurk Life

With a sig like that, I'm sure she's going to have an awesome year, come 2014.

It's also cool and fitting that she likes Taylor Swift. I guess she's Fearless 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Neo1234

Lovely avatar ,probably something you've heard a thousands times before


----------



## Neo1234

Lovely avatar  (I know you've heard this probably thousands times before,but still;I couldn't help it  )


----------



## Shizuma

Great quote


----------



## SeraphSoul

I like your avatar~ ^-^/


----------



## MuckyMuck

You have no "About me", in a certain light that can be cool. Nice sig, even if a bit too painfully true. 
You live in somewhere, i love that place!


----------



## inerameia

You are prettyful

Edit: my bad I saw the wrong person. I love Fallout and I've 'met' the ghoul you quoted. And thanks, likeaspacemonkey!


----------



## MuckyMuck

I dont known how i went so off with my post up above, i thinks its because i am partially drunk and maybe i clicked the thread title instead of the last post... or something.

Likeaspacemonkey, i like you, for two reasons, quirkiness, that is an achievement in this day of bandwagonism,yeah i just made that term up, so what, and two because yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

MuckyMuck seems like a really witty and open minded guy who is very talented in his drawings and photography


----------



## Common Misconception

You have good taste in movies


----------



## LolaViola

Cool avatar. I also like the username.


----------



## EternalTime

I really like your username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

love your avatar!


----------



## Neo1234

You seemed so nice and sincere when I talked to you about something very important stuff for the first time,and I still remember how it was


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

You strike me as a genuinely nice guy.  I also like that you're really passionate about music.


----------



## UNRNDM1

You have great taste in movies!


----------



## Kalliber

Seems like a sweet person


----------



## MuckyMuck

Children of men, you only picked one movie and what a movie, plus you have a great status, reminds me of Tina Turner in her video for "Whats love gotta do with it", dont even ask.
I also like your sense of humour.


----------



## Common Misconception

I like how you give thorough and sincere compliments. You seem like a really nice guy.


----------



## Greenleaf62

You're profile says that you enjoy pole vaulting. That's so cool


----------



## patisserie16

I love your profile name...greenleaf62...
Reminds me of legolas from lord of the rings


----------



## Going Sane

you're pretty cool and artistic


----------



## Kalliber

Likes reading about the supernatural  pretty cool


----------



## Neo1234

<3 Avatar pic


----------



## I Lurk Life

The person above me seems mature and well rounded. Respek.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

I appreciate that the person above me appreciates the MBTI scale. INFJ here!


----------



## Buerhle

Has good taste in stuff, interesting also


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool name, sounds like what cold people say in comics when they're cold. Comes from a wonderful location. 
And his status has put a catchy song in my head......

...doo doo doo,You come and go, you come and go oh ohhh, karma karma ka.....


----------



## I Lurk Life

He's Muckin' awesome.


----------



## Hermiter

Likes profile pics of claymations pooping


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

I'm vaguely guessing from his "About me" section that he's depressed, or at least struggling through some things, maybe just SA, that cause him to be miserable occasionally. By the fact that he's still alive, I'm complimenting him on his grand feat (not sarcasm) of staying alive. Woo!


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_I like your username and the symbolism behind it. Very original, I must say. I've never heard of 'eunoia' before, but now I know what it means. _


----------



## Owl-99

Lives in a windmill in old Amsterdam.


----------



## meepie

Though is aussie likes owls


----------



## Dissonance

childish


----------



## meepie

Comes off as an intellectual.



pachirisu said:


> She is really pretty


I thought I had my album on here on private to friends only :con.. but thanks anyway


----------



## CharmedOne

Can be one of the Seven Deadliest, yet one of the most tempting things out there.


----------



## Tokztero

Charmedone is very creative.


----------



## CharmedOne

Tokztero is very kind. And knows how to really rock a nose bandage.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Looks like Kate Bush, wonderful sense of humor, dark wit and tops it off by being very...charming, like a Labrador or something.


----------



## CharmedOne

Has a way with words (good thing I like Labradors. And my nose *is *cold,) and knows how to make someone's day.


----------



## 337786

i love your sense of humor


----------



## CharmedOne

Is very sweet and has had some cute avatars. (And thank you.  )


----------



## bottleofblues

You look classy the way you smoke


----------



## WhoDey85

Seems like a very interesting and fun person.


----------



## VioletHour

"There's a few things I don't like, but we all got our flaws so I'd be more than willing to make exceptions."
I saw this on your profile and I really liked it because it says you accept other people for who they are.


----------



## apx24

You have an intriguing user name. Apt for someone who likes poetry and music 
Also you're training to be a doctor, so not only does that make you multi-talented but your talents will save lives one day.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool first name, has Butters as profile pic, poor ol' Butters...and also has a brilliantly true signature (_except for the 'dying rock' bit_).
Also also, if im not mistaken, has an Elton John avatar. I love that guys music but havent heard a song of his in ages, so thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Blushy

I bet you have an awesome accent. I love accents! I also really like your photography.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is adorable and is always nice to everyone on here.


----------



## Rocklover639

Love the avatar pic. To me it shows a man who's very generous and caring and also has a soft side.

*EDIT* THE PERSON ABOVE DELETED HIS POST 

RelinquishedHell- You sound like a dark and cool person at the same time. I love the quote in you're siggy as well.


----------



## thelonelysound

Rocklover639 said:


> Love the avatar pic. To me it shows a man who's very generous and caring and also has a soft side.
> 
> *EDIT* THE PERSON ABOVE DELETED HIS POST
> 
> RelinquishedHell- You sound like a dark and cool person at the same time. I love the quote in you're siggy as well.


you're tall, dark and handsome (no ****).


----------



## Elad

your name is very cheerful. I love it.

I mean I really do, the word cheer lights me up inside making me think of merry times and old men drinking and laughing in a bar circa 1800's.

thank you for improving my day.


----------



## lifelikeahole

i love that avatar, it's like an awesome, creepy koolaid man.


----------



## CharmedOne

I have no idea what Staple the Gatekeeper means, but I do like the sound of it.

P.S. It reminds me of Ghostbusters, and that makes me laugh.


----------



## matty

You have the most detailed about me ever. You my friend are awesome


----------



## CharmedOne

You have great taste in people! Lol.  

Aw, thanks. Actually, yours is pretty darned detailed, too. And I like your positive philosophies on life.


----------



## thelonelysound

based on your profile, you seem wicked smaht.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Cool avatar, wise, free-spirit, seems like he's got some interesting things to say


----------



## MuckyMuck

Beautiful avatar.
Honest in his about me, does indeed seem to have terrible luck in life, has had to walk on a painfully rough road. The fact that he is still here and joined this site says a lot about his character. 
Also read on of my favorite books, Flowers For Algernon.
Cool guy!


----------



## Autumn26

You seem really funny in your profile =D Oh, and awesome taste in movies.


----------



## Fonts

You like classic disney, so that is instantly awesome. Also, Angie is a really pretty name..


----------



## Ericsentropy

Your agnostic, I dig it and nice avatar


----------



## meepie

Fonts said:


> You like classic disney, so that is instantly awesome. Also, Angie is a really pretty name..





Ericsentropy said:


> Your agnostic, I dig it and nice avatar


You guys both have similar shirts - and they look good on both of you.


----------



## Going Sane

haha meepie you're great at pointing out similarities !


----------



## ASB20

Going crazy said:


> haha meepie you're great at pointing out similarities !


There's something real awesome about your avatar - it's like a nebula in space or whatnot, and it's almost peaceful. Great choice there (plus you're a Lupe Fiasco fan, so I know you're cool as it is. Double points).


----------



## goosebump

You seem like a person who knows himself and what you want really well. I think that's really cool.


----------



## meepie

Cute profile pic, you remind me of an old friend. Also goosebumps were my fave book series growing up


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Meepie blog's are written in a positive manner and show that she is really getting on top of things right now. Good stuff!


----------



## Kalliber

I see her on forum I want to add you :3


----------



## purechaos

Charming and witty


----------



## WhoDey85

Has a Bengal tiger lurking in her avatar. My avatar approves!


----------



## I Lurk Life

He always seems confident, positive, and outgoing. Also digging the serenity prayer in his sig.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I like his avatar. I can imagine myself sitting on that park bench.


----------



## matahari

*Mr.Reese, Person Of Interest. Inspiring symbolic message that me too can become a Person Of Interest.*


----------



## MuckyMuck

Sounds like a desert, helpful sig and is very mysterious!


----------



## Moonchild23

Well I hope I'm complimenting the right person, since MuckyMuck is the last post I can see but it says there is another page.. hmm.

Anyway, MuckyMuck, I like your name. You are an excellent drawer.. drawer is an awkward word, so I'll call you an artist instead. Your smiley face actually produced an emotional response, and you make nice lips. I have no artistic abilities whatsoever, so I kind of hate you and your gosh darn talent. Also you're located in Ireland, so I'm guessing you're Irish. Which is awesome. And even if you aren't Irish, well you're still in Ireland. 

Your 'about me' section made me laugh, and you have good literary tastes. I like spaghetti. You actually care enough about the movies you love to make a youtube video about them, complete with a song that is now stuck in my head- that's wonderful. Passion is a beautiful thing. 

However, I am a little sad that you disapprove of murdering people... 

*Edit*
Phew, I got the right one- the mysterious page 698 has vanished. *Takes detective hat off*


----------



## EternalTime

Your avatar is so awesome


----------



## I Lurk Life

Cool username and a mindblowingly awesome avatar. Lots of diverse interests and, respect for wanting to have a career related to gaming.


----------



## Moonchild23

Hi, I Lurk Life. First of all- appreciation for your user name  You may not be aware of this, but it was included in a thread about the best user names on here. 

You say you're quirky and weird. I realize those two things may not have brought you much joy in your life thus far, but I genuinely love quirky and weird, so those are two things I like about you already. It sounds like you've had a hell of a lot to deal with, and you're only 21. Life has been hard on you, but you know what? You're alive. You're on this site, and you post, and you seek help. When life generally isn't being kind to you, you still manage to breathe, and get back up again. So that's what I want to compliment you on- your strength. As long as you hold onto that, you will go places. Good places- of that I'm confident. :yes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

You seem really interesting and kind.  I also really like your taste in movies!


----------



## Kalliber

Also likes reading :3 nice


----------



## Jesuszilla

Nice lips


----------



## PandaBearx

Don't know if this is a compliment, but I really appreciate your posts around here, also you have good taste 'stand by me' love that movie :clap


----------



## smallfries

You're clearly awesome, because your username is PandaBearX - favorite animal ever. Anyone who likes pandas is so obviously cool  Also, it looks like you like the movie Fried Green Tomatoes? You understand classics. Stay cultured my friend haha.


----------



## MrQuiet76

^^ likes harry potter and lord of the rings... now that's what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## thelonelysound

first thing I noticed on your profile was Ian Curtis. excellent.

looking through his listed artists/bands, I can't find one that a reasonable person should dismiss.


----------



## prettyful

you live in new england and you love 'eternal sunshine of the spotless mind'. that makes you awesome in my book.


----------



## Going Sane

Your profile is prettyful like you


----------



## ASB20

You have an eclectic and refined taste in music - good choices, sir. Whole lotta greats on that list.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

ASB20 said:


> You have an eclectic and refined taste in music - good choices, sir. Whole lotta greats on that list.


That's awesome you like weightlifting and archery! I do a lot of weightlifting but I really need to practice my archery more.


----------



## LetsBeReal

I like that the person above me sees what avenues on his life need work and practice. A lot of us struggle with not only know what to do in life but also what areas to work at and skills to improve on.


----------



## VioletHour

Your user name says you are a realist, which is wonderful! An acceptance of reality means one is usually not disappointed or very pessimistic. Plus, I like the sunglasses in your profile


----------



## Jesuszilla

Yo have social anxiety yet you are still in school. Impressive.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Jesuszilla is a great name for a great poster. 
He also has a good sense of humor


----------



## CharmedOne

Has a very clever username.


----------



## Enoxyla

I like her name


----------



## CharmedOne

Is totally awesome!


----------



## EternalTime

You seem really nice and I like your taste in movies. ^_^


----------



## ineverwipe

Has a pretty first name


----------



## herk

you are saving trees


----------



## MuckyMuck

Awesome name, gotta love the Gremlin avatar, gets me all nostalgic. From Florida, i.e. the opposite of Ireland, so thats cool. Wonderful hobbies, nice taste in movies and loves a bit of "_George the R to the R Martin_". 
Oh and his 'Orientation' is Straight opposed to being round.
Seems like a cool cat.


----------



## Going Sane

Muck you got some nice pictures of nature on your profile
Mother nature is one of the best things we still got in this deteriorating world


----------



## Fireflies

Going (I won't add the crazy part!): You've hit the nail right on the head. Nature is one of the things that will help pick us up when we're down or sick. Very important to our health. Good observation.


----------



## Kalliber

Like her quote, everyone is fighting their own battle


----------



## VioletHour

Kalliber...I absolutely love the grumpy cat pic you have!


----------



## Zashlin

VioletHour I like that username! Its like its a mystery what could it mean? Purple 60 minutes lol


----------



## MetalPearls

A cat on a sandwich... you must have a good sense of humor lol


----------



## EternalTime

I like your avatar.


----------



## HollaFlower

Has great taste in movies


----------



## Shizuma

Good looking, and your blue T-shirt is absolutely amazing


----------



## Umpalumpa

An honest person, that share her feelings which is a great attribute, and likes to read


----------



## peaceofmind

you are hot


----------



## MuckyMuck

hmmmm new and mysterious so very little stalking for me to do, but i love your name though!


----------



## Minkiro

Great taste in films! Is from Ireland, thus has a nice accent.


----------



## apx24

I like how you have a varied taste in music. I also like how you're multilingual.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Vous êtes chouette.


----------



## Shizuma

Don't know if he speaks French but the sentence is completely right, and enjoys Inception which is a great movie !


----------



## Enoxyla

she has nice hair


----------



## Shizuma

Haha that's not my hair, but thank you! It belongs to this actress -I can't remember her name- in Supernatural.

Has great hobbies


----------



## ASB20

I love your location! Imagination is food for the soul, after all...plus you endorse philosophy as one of your hobbies, and it's great to see other people who can think deeply.

EDIT: That was for Enoxyla, but Shizuma beat me to the punch. For Shizuma:

You're from France? Awesome! I've always wanted to go there - love the culture and arts of France. Additionally, great to see you like running in your hobbies section! Plus you're a fan of Easy A. Emma Stone was great in that film.


----------



## burgerchuckie

I admire you for pursuing a career in Finance. It's one of the most challenging yet interesting fields I must say.


----------



## DesmonEdge

Yu have 2 out of three quotes i love ASB and i love the watchmen. Keep on keeping on bro!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Never steals my donuts.


----------



## Destabilise

your picture is badass, you have good taste in movies and music cough blood diamond & LOTR & bruce springsteen


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool and trippy avatar, em...you have no "About Me" for me to stalk but you suggesting LOTR and The Boss is good taste means you have a nice taste in music and films also.


----------



## czersalad19

I like your username, I assume you got it from pokemon, that purple sludgy guy hehe.


----------



## matty

Your from Seattle which is probably an amazing place right now, home of Starbucks, latest super bowl winners. I miss Seattle. 

Youre also a long time user, and posting compliments I like that!


----------



## Going Sane

^you're a handsome strong man...no homos


----------



## MissG

Fun!!!


----------



## Going Sane

Hey! that's not a real compliment! Try again! i need to feel better about myself today:mum


----------



## apx24

You have a really nice avatar, and you have nice pictures in your profile. Also, you're a good looking guy (no ****)


----------



## EternalTime

You have Butters as your profile picture which is awesome and your music taste is nice.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Did this thread freeze up again?

Anyway, this is for EternalTime. Cool name for a start. Awesome avatar. From Kentucky, one of the coolest place names ever. Just love that name.
Adventure Time!!! Every morning, when eating my breakfast, i watch an episode and it always makes me laugh, what a mental cartoon. "Sierra", such a beautiful name. Great taste in movies. Finally someone who likes Passion Pit! Which suggest, along with other great bands listed, a great taste in music.
Science Fiction fan, gotta appreciate the sci-fi fans. 
Seems like a really cool girl!

(Also, just wondering, is that _Dean Koontz_ "The Watchers"?)


----------



## I Lurk Life

I wish I had an ounce of his positivity/ability to laugh at himself right about now...


----------



## Vanderfee

I bet the dude above me has a nice smile. I don't know him well enough so that's much I can say...for now. Hope he understands.


----------



## mishima

Well, he lives in Canada and most canadians I've met so far in my life are quite adorable, so I believe he's adorable too.


----------



## EternalTime

You live in Brazil which must be pretty cool, that and I like your username.


----------



## Umpalumpa

You like drawing and a clockwork orange! This makes you awesome


----------



## ina

^
I found a few of your posts and you seem like a very kind and understanding person! Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## rosecolored

I like your username.


----------



## EternalTime

I like your avatar, made me smile  brings back memories of Pokémon anime and I thought it was humorous.


----------



## hdth

you have great taste in video games


----------



## Umpalumpa

My brother has the same shirt you got in your avatar!
It's cool that you decided joining the marines, in my country it's a must to join the army.
Seems like you like a good challenge!


----------



## EternalTime

You have good artistic ability.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Your avatar cheers me up


----------



## Going Sane

The fellow above me seems like a real lay back and caring, cool person.


----------



## Peyote

Going crazy said:


> The fellow above me seems like a real lay back and caring, cool person.


Has a good taste of music, and seems like an overall cool person.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Joined on Valentines day, kinda cool, i guess, or maybe not, at least its handy to remember when you joined. Cool name. Interesting _About Me_, Cool hobbies and admirable turn ons/offs, and what a taste in movies! Godfather, the daddy of em all.
Love the "_Do what you want_" vibe, seems like a cool guy!


----------



## Jesuszilla

You got a funny profile and good taste in books.


----------



## EternalTime

Good movie tastes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

EternalTime has great tastes in music, films and games  Also a really nice person to talk to.


----------



## apx24

You have a nice profile, a nice personality, and a nice avatar.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool avatar, mental username! A wide variety of hobbies and also has a great taste in movies, Spirited Away is one of my favorite movies.
Vapid is cool in its own light.


----------



## burgerchuckie

You seem very artistic.


----------



## The Islander

Your avatar makes me smile and you have a nice username. And I also love anime, manga, Japanese music...pretty much everything that has to do with Japan ^^


----------



## Cronos

^Funny Team Rocket avatar and you have a great taste in music. Hello! Project ftw!


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I like your signature a lot because everyone should laugh more. And I like your profile as well, you come across as being an intelligent guy.


----------



## purechaos

Love your username!


----------



## Umpalumpa

You got some really funny posts


----------



## GrainneR

Nice username! Ha ha, you look like a cool guy. Rockin' some facial hair, right on, right on.


----------



## Going Sane

i like your style and seem to have an awesome and unique imagination


----------



## EternalTime

Cool avatar.


----------



## tablepaintedred

Your avatar is neat EternalTime!

+ Whitman
+ Clockwork Orange


----------



## tea111red

I like the straightforwardness of your screen name.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I like your avatar a lot.


----------



## Citrine

You're a nerd...innna good cool way


----------



## loophole

Your avatar is smooth. And your a nerd yourself... Nerd cooler better then a *cool kid* any day


----------



## Lasair

I see you as mysterious


----------



## kjwkjw

cool signatur


----------



## The Islander

I read some of your posts and you seem like a thoughtful and down to earth kind of guy.


----------



## Vance

Haha love the quote in your avatar


----------



## loophole

Lasair said:


> I see you as mysterious


Lol not derail but should I take that as a compliment?


----------



## MoonlitMadness

*Vance: *I had a look through your posts so I could deliver a genuine compliment. I like you for saying this: "I couldn't care less about the size of a girls bewbs, I'd rather have see a pretty smile, and of course a pretty personality." So that's cool. And you seem quite laid back, which I guess is ironic for someone who has anxiety. But yeah. You seem like a fun guy.


----------



## MermaidHair

Your username is awesome and makes me want to prance around in a field at night during a full moon while drunk singing "Hungry Like The Wolf" by Duran Duran.


----------



## ev29

You're really pretty, and I like your username


----------



## Kairoz

You seem to be contributing lot's of positivity to this community


----------



## Greenleaf62

I like your signature


----------



## I Lurk Life

Cool quotes in your sig and nice avy


----------



## WhoDey85

You're a good guy. It sounds like you have been through a lot of hard times. I feel for you man. I'll definitely be rooting for you.


----------



## Going Sane

I love the serenity prayer as well!
Awesome avatar !!


----------



## TheLoneRanger

Awesome, witty and good signature. Great avatar.


----------



## The Islander

I like your username  And learning foreign languages is such a great hobby! I'd like to learn Japanese, and I'm thinking about learning it by myself.


----------



## matty

Nothing like 60% of the time it works every time. That is motivation in itself. Your interested in learning a language, I am too, I have started to learn spanish, which reminds me I need to get back into it.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Epic avatar and username.


----------



## blue2

nice username...


----------



## fineline

cool story bro


----------



## loophole

Douche in an awesome way


----------



## SAnonimous

Very cool username and avatar!


----------



## One Man Band

Nice avatar.


----------



## daryl321

Quite a humorous individual.


----------



## loophole

Name from walking dead. Sweet. Hope you own a crossbow


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool status, or at least relatable. Has a wife and kids, so for a guy with SA good on you man, good on you!
Hate attention seekers myself, then again we desire what we lack.
Only listed a few movies but great movies nonetheless, great comedies, oh Tommy Boy, loved that as a kid! Of course Dumber & Dumber being the daddy of them all. Mock yeah, Bird yeah....
Seems like a coool guy, like minty cool opposed to a summers breeze, although could easily qualify for the breeze either he is that cool!


----------



## marshel

I liked your youtube video and your avatar reminds me of someone I am attached to.


----------



## srschirm

The person in his avatar looks cool!


----------



## StNaive

You've got a wide+interesting set of hobbies/interests, which is always cool.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I like your musical tastes, especially with Sigur Ros, Olafur Arnalds, Deftones, and Regina Spektor. Sigur Ros is one of my favorite musical thingies.


----------



## EternalTime

You seem cool from what I've seen of your posts.


----------



## srschirm

Is from the same state I live in! Tells a lot of interesting things about herself on her profile.


----------



## Painful

srschirm

Seems to be a very interesting person from what I can tell from his profile. Definitely loving the music taste. Also, I have a really big interest in Finland myself (though it isn't _my_ heritage or anything.)

Overall seems to be a lovely guy with a sweet face.


----------



## srschirm

Aella said:


> The username "painful" makes me want to give you a hug :squeeze as you seem so sweet and not deserving to be in pain.  I also think your avatar is cute.
> 
> :wel to SAS by the way


One of the sweetest and welcoming people on SAS!


----------



## xRoh

srschirm said:


> One of the sweetest and welcoming people on SAS!


A total cutie-patootie.


----------



## srschirm

Off to a friendly and fast start on SAS. Also likes butts, which are always nice.


----------



## Umpalumpa

You like the cure, depeche mode and classical music, you seem to be a kind person
Looked at your last posts and I really like your attitude. Good job


----------



## daryl321

Username is derived from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I find that very cool.


----------



## mb47

I like how your signature or byline made me think. It makes me curious as to the scenarios where the principle can be re-applied.


----------



## Canucklehead

^
Is Canadian, and that automatically makes you cool in my books


----------



## NVU

Immaculate pose.


----------



## srschirm

NVU said:


> Immaculate pose.


 Recognizes coolness when he sees it.


----------



## saffant

Is an important member of this forum with almost 5K posts!


----------



## saffant

xRoh said:


> A total cutie-patootie.


Has "butts" as a turn-on LOL. Instant-win.


----------



## saffant




----------



## gideon ashl

^ The .gif on your profile page is adorable.


----------



## srschirm

His complimentary nature will soon lead him to not be sex free since 1993.


----------



## The Islander

You have lots of hobbies and seem like an active guy. You also seem quite social despite SA, which I admire. And last but not least, you like classical music, thumbs up for that


----------



## srschirm

The Islander said:


> You have lots of hobbies and seem like an active guy. You also seem quite social despite SA, which I admire. And last but not least, you like classical music, thumbs up for that


Shares my Finnish heritage! Suomi!  Also likes dance music, another love of mine!


----------



## ThisGirl15

^You seem very nice and classical music rocks!


----------



## srschirm

Has a great list of hobbies, turn ons, and turn offs!


----------



## Ningen

You have a baseball avatar! You must like baseball? 
That's so cool, it's a great game! ^^


----------



## srschirm

Yes sir, baseball is a great game! You like The Terminator, so obviously you're cool!


----------



## MuckyMuck

Going thru your "About Me", seems like a really genuinely nice guy, sorta guy i'd love to sit back and have a chat with.
Definitely the most interesting _Hobbies _ive come across.
Love your _Turn-Ons_, really says a lot about your character.
Great taste in movies and music.
Seems like a cool guy who is, despite his SA, really making a go at life in a wide variety of ways.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Ha! Got you now! This time I give a mutual appreciation


----------



## srschirm

This poster has made valuable contributions in his first few months here!


----------



## purechaos

You seem like a nice well rounded person


----------



## BadGirl

You don't seem to be toooo chaotic.


----------



## purechaos

Lol you don't seem to be tooo bad


----------



## srschirm

Has a beautiful avatar.


----------



## WhoDey85

You have quite the beautiful avatar yourself. Very hot.


But seriously you are a very cool positive guy. I noticed your location has changed! That's something you always wanted I remember.


----------



## srschirm

Haha you have a nice avatar too! The "B" just needs to be a "D".  I can say the same for you, a very cool and awesome guy to talk to. I'm actually still here haha (might change by next summer though).


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool name, thats if i am pronouncing it right, as in A-ell-ah?
Nice avatar and status.
Love the cosmic background on your page, although i hate to say but Pancakes are better than waffles, they did an experiment and the results were such, its science.

Also, part of your quote, "What hurts the most" now has that part of the song stuck in my head now.


----------



## ScottyKnows

You're just a really nice, good person MuckyMuck. You make people feel welcome and cared about. And you're Irish which is Awesome.


----------



## Espirito

Scotty you seem like a nice kid with nothing but nice and encouraging words.


----------



## srschirm

Lives in the City of Angels and is a Christian...what more could you ask for?


----------



## loaner

You have made 4,923 posts, which is a great contribution to the SAS family


----------



## lzzy

Men of SAS! Lock up your daughters, hide your wives because the "loaner" man is out there!

In all seriousness you seem like a cool guy who's most definitely good looking, you're pretty new to SAS but I hope you stick around!


----------



## EternalTime

Interesting music taste.


----------



## Blushy

EternalTime said:


> Interesting music taste.


You have great taste in avatars. A break-dancing kitty? Who thinks of that? AWESOME!


----------



## lzzy

You're cute, I have a feeling a lot of SAS'ers have a mad crush on you


----------



## Marko3

u have epic avatar, izzy:yes


----------



## Blushy

Your status and location under your avatar puts a smile on my face. You seem like a really nice and positive person.


----------



## AceEmoKid

^ Is a pretty kickass photographer.


----------



## Marko3

u seem to know japanese... thats great:yes


----------



## sweetSacrifice

you are a vivid writer. Loved your posts!


----------



## EternalTime

Your hobbies are cool.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You like gaming! Need I say more???


----------



## tieffers

You like Green Day and Man on the Moon is one of Jim Carrey's best movies, so...you have great taste in music and films!


----------



## Callum96

I like your face.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Has peeked my interest despite claiming to be not so interesting. Read some of your posts and I like them.


----------



## Tokztero

Makes good music.


----------



## EternalTime

Your avatar is really cool. Gordon Freeman.


----------



## loaner

You have great signature quotes…


----------



## The Islander

You produce music, which is a fantastic hobby!


----------



## Justlittleme

Works in communications despite the SA! *applauds*  lol.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i like your smiley


----------



## ShawnB

I like your Avatar.


----------



## djp15

You're in Austin, TX, which is a place I'd love to go someday.


----------



## Blushy

Kind of hard to compliment you when you don't have any information on your profile. But you're mysterious. I like that.


----------



## Noca

Presumably you blush and blushing is cute ^_^


----------



## Blushy

Noca said:


> Presumably you blush and blushing is cute ^_^


Fellow bisexual! *high fives* You're an attractive guy. I like your hair. You also have a cat.. which makes you awesome-er.


----------



## PandaBearx

Has good photography skills and odd compliment, but I like your freckles they look adorable on you!


----------



## The Islander

You're super cute, and I like your attitude towards music. Also, your signature made me smile


----------



## Umpalumpa

I like your posts in the just for fun forum!


----------



## Kalliber

Your name makes me laugh XD


----------



## Iselilja

You seem like a fun guy! 

(and your sig line is cute)


----------



## SelfHelper

your bottom quote is very philosophical and thoughtful


----------



## srschirm

Believes in self help and is from the heart of it all..


----------



## Kalliber

Is pushing himself to beat sa which is great


----------



## stultussum

your given location made me smile


----------



## Jesuszilla

I don't know what your avatar is but it looks artsy. It must have some deeper meaning haha. I like it.


----------



## stultussum

Its the cover photo of Kveikur by Sight Ros

Also, your username is beautiful


----------



## Kalliber

You joined on my birthday which is cool xD


----------



## Jesuszilla

You are a legend around these parts, lol. You're also very supportive and i think quite highly of you.


----------



## jake272

It seems like you put yourself out there a lot and really try to change your life.


----------



## Martimnp

You seem to have a great taste in books and movies  Also you seem to like Batman and that's awesome.


----------



## EternalTime

Interesting hobbies.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I feel like I've complimented your hypnotic avatar before...

Your favorite animes are some of my favorite too and your a fan of King of the Hill one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Lasair

You have a cool liking of movies on your profile


----------



## Kalliber

You have a badass username


----------



## Lasair

Your signature made me laugh


----------



## gamerguy

I like the photos on your profile


----------



## WanderingMind001

I like your paintings gamerguy. You should design for video games


----------



## Lasair

Pretty avatar


----------



## nullnaught

deserves happyness


----------



## i suck at life

i see you can play guitar! thats awesome! ive been trying to learn, but its pretty hard lol


----------



## Jesuszilla

You have an awesome profile


----------



## EternalTime

Your avatar is Skips  which is awesome.


----------



## rosecolored

i really like your username. it's pretty.


----------



## CEB32

harajuku candy said:


> i really like your username. it's pretty.


You made me smile and remember no doubt


----------



## Fonts

I am very jealous that you live in the UK!


----------



## Kalliber

I am jealous of your font, so fetch


----------



## LaChocolatine

You're really making "fetch" happen! :lol


----------



## Kekai

I really enjoyed the color scheme on your profile page, really brightened up my day.

This is one my favorite quotes by Dr. S:

"Those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind."


----------



## lifeimpossible123

despite the great battle between you and your social anxiety, you haven`t given up and you are still alive.


----------



## Cronos

lifeimpossible123 said:


> despite the great battle between you and your social anxiety, you haven`t given up and you are still alive.


It's really cool you're from Africa! My step-father's from Liberia. Dude, cassava leaves are amazing!


----------



## Kalliber

Has some cooool glasses


----------



## Darktower776

Seems like a good, caring person.


----------



## Fat Man

Has a very inspiring quote


----------



## guitarmatt

seems to live in a cool place


----------



## mirya

you have a really wide body , and some girls seem to like that


----------



## Kalliber

Has a nice avatar


----------



## Trones

Creative location and status, and funny sig.


----------



## TheWildeOne

Has a highly businesslike avatar. Businesslike is always good.


----------



## LaChocolatine

I really like your username and was pleased to see that it actually is a reference to Oscar Wilde!  You've good taste!


----------



## Kalliber

Your name is soo fetch.


----------



## mirya

you're one of 3 members here who looks like gordon love hewitt , and that's a compliment


----------



## Lasair

Very mysterious profile going on there


----------



## ThunderChild

You have some very nice photos


----------



## Lasair

You are CUTE!


----------



## Zashlin

I like your username and your avatar, very cute dog


----------



## MrQuiet76

you have the most awesome avatar in internet history


----------



## lifeimpossible123

jim carrey ftw


----------



## lifeimpossible123

captain america is badass


----------



## HelpfulHero

nice sense of humor


----------



## MrNormal

Love the motto!


----------



## lifeimpossible123

nice smile


----------



## Kalliber

You got a nice smile I bet


----------



## lifeimpossible123

nice gandalf you got there!


----------



## MrQuiet76

^^youre going insane just like me, were brothers in insanity!!


----------



## LolaViola

Cool avatar


----------



## lifeimpossible123

awesome location


----------



## soy sauce on toast

Crazy/insane people can at least be fun to be with. :lol


----------



## tokkitoria

You like Invader Zim I take it, which makes you awesome ;D


----------



## Kairoz

Cool avatar


----------



## EternalTime

Your deviantart photography is awesome.


----------



## Jayare

I like your forum name.


----------



## Martimnp

I like your signature.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

you surf the web?? with a surfing board?? that is awesome.


----------



## SA go0n

I live where I live too. We should hang out.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Nice avatar


----------



## Martimnp

You like Tumblr. Do you have a blog?


----------



## tokkitoria

It's nice to find more hidden Tumblr users, that's awesome


----------



## BadGirl

Congratulations on your status; we'd all love to be one of those.


----------



## apx24

I like how you stick up for what you believe in


----------



## BadGirl

I like your avatar: two good guys, one of whom would have been duetting with the other one today if life was fairer.


----------



## Zack

Bad girls are the most fun. So well done for that.


----------



## BadGirl

Wales is a fabulous country; I wish I lived there.


----------



## Kairoz

You're awesome because I like Wales too!


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Nice picture I suppose.


----------



## 000XXX000

nice country.


----------



## forever21

Your sig is funny, I like it


----------



## Bikescene

I should keep your signature in mind more often because it's very true!


----------



## Zack

Kevin the teenager is AWESOME!


----------



## MrQuiet76

Steve is a cool name


----------



## Larry F

I like your hat :thumbup:


----------



## Jayare

Pink Floyd, that brings back memories


----------



## Ladysoul

I like that you have a quote by Nelson Mandela


----------



## Solomatrix

Kelebek said:


> I like that you have a quote by Nelson Mandela


I like the quote in your signature. I'm going to try doing that!

3 Things I'm grateful for:
My dad
My dog
My job


----------



## Martimnp

You like studio ghibli movies. That's awesome


----------



## Larry F

Great taste in music :rockon:


----------



## The Islander

You have awesome taste in movies, those are all classics! Also nice muscles, haha


----------



## Larry F

Great taste in movies too.
Like the avi :thumbup:

(thanks about the muscles!!)


----------



## Martimnp

Likes Pink Floyd and thats awesome!


----------



## Ladysoul

I like that you are from Portugal and your signature is dope


----------



## apx24

I love your avatar. I love Paris. I love your taste in TV shows. You are awesome


----------



## Martimnp

I like your signature. Stephen King is my favourite author.


----------



## EternalTime

Interesting hobbies.


----------



## PandaBearx

Okay so these may be a few compliments, but for one I like both of your signatures, your avatar is adorable, you have good taste in music (I saw passion pit) _and_ congrats on recently graduating highschool :yay I hope things go well, that's a pretty cool field you're going for.


----------



## Kairoz

I like your quote!


----------



## Sindelle

Great Deviantart profile  I watched you.


----------



## Kairoz

Sindelle said:


> Great Deviantart profile  I watched you.


Cheers


----------



## Chump Change

You deviantart is really nice and I like a lot of the pictures.


----------



## Martimnp

Your pic is hilarious


----------



## Jesuszilla

You practice karate and play bass. So you're a ninja rock star. Which makes you the most awesome person on SAS


----------



## Tokztero

Very intelligent person.


----------



## Jesuszilla

You're a computer assembler so you sir are the intelligent one. Plus you're a 007 fan. Maybe you assemble super computers for the FBI :lol.


----------



## The Islander

You seem like a super creative person, based on your posts and username (which is one of the best I've ever seen btw)


----------



## Jesuszilla

60% of the time means you're right every time.

You just earned yourself a friend request. (Trust me it's the highest compliment you can achieve on thks site :lol jk)


----------



## Ryan Chen

Really cool and creative name.


----------



## Paxous

Cool name, american also so thats always cool too.


----------



## Martimnp

Portuguese brother!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Same age as me! Also, web surfer status. I also enjoy surfing the web.


----------



## Sussie

That avatar is so cute! And you are indeed a fabulous member!


----------



## apx24

You seem like a kind and intelligent person. I couldn't do statistics even if my life depended on it.

I like dogs cats and giraffes too.


----------



## Kairoz

You seem friendly


----------



## sweetSacrifice

You are an awesome artist. Looking forward to learn from you


----------



## ByMyself19

You seems like an artistic person  and I like your avatar and the description about yourself in your profile.It shows your intelligence :yes


----------



## EternalTime

You have amazing drawing skills.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

One of the best avatars, and great taste in movies and tv shows


----------



## Martimnp

Very good taste in music


----------



## BodySurfer1988

I think it's pretty awesome that you like to watch anime, because I do also. And you seem very intelligent for your age.


----------



## Solomatrix

I like your username.


----------



## twistix

Can't tell that much about you, but I can see you're kind and welcoming.


----------



## Ladysoul

That photo is the cutest! =) Little jumping sausage


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I like your signature, we definitely take what we have for granted, and forget that people have bigger problems. Also you seem very friendly from all the friends you have. 
and you also love dogs, which is awesome :yes


----------



## rosecolored

You have an interesting avi


----------



## EternalTime

Really cute avatar.


----------



## The Islander

Your avatar is cute too. And you have a really pretty name (I mean irl, but also cool username)


----------



## Aribeth

You're automatically awesome because you're from Finland.


----------



## Neo1234

^^I like your avatar!Beautiful


----------



## Martimnp

India seems like an wonderful place. I always wanted to visit it


----------



## smallfries

You're from Europe? How rad! I just went to Portugal last month. 

Haha I like your signature quote.


----------



## Cyclonic

I saw you recently graduated, congratulations!!


I hope I don't get in trouble for a double compliment post :lol, but your hair looks amazing.


----------



## Kairoz

Thumbs up for wearing a helmet


----------



## pocketbird

You are quite talented! Just looked through your deviantart, I wish I could do that


----------



## SvanThorXx

I love birds. I assume you do too by your username? Lol. Birds are awesome.


----------



## Kairoz

pocketbird said:


> You are quite talented! Just looked through your deviantart, I wish I could do that


Thank you


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

SvanThor, seems very friendly and very welcoming to the new members from the posts that I have seen.

Kairoz's art is absolutely amazing. A true artist.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Awesome username and you're an accountant? That's pretty cool. How hard was it?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Great taste in movies, seems like a relaxed, easy going guy with a good sense of humor, and a positive attitude, love the username, hahaha.

I don't have my designation yet, (not sure I want to get it) but its alright I guess, I don't have to deal with the public


----------



## Martimnp

Awesome taste in movies. Some of your favourites are also my favourites


----------



## cocooned

^ You play the bass, you like Tarantino, and ASOIAF. I like you.


----------



## seeking777

^ Has a cool background for his profile.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ Looks good !


----------



## Demure

^ Nice signature; those are good quotes!


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

^You seem like a nice person


----------



## FortuneAndFame

^ I have a crush on you.


----------



## Fixxer

^ You seem to be a funny person!


----------



## MuckyMuck

Fixxer, cool name.
Interesting course you are studying, especially considering the anxiety, taking steps outside your comfort-zone, that always has to be applauded..
Although i could never do it, the fact that you don't watch movies at all makes you very interesting in my books.
Oh and Canada, seriously, my dream country, i would gladly swap homes with you.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

^ Nice signature


----------



## Cyclonic

^ Always liked your avatar, plus we're SAS friends


----------



## MrQuiet76

you like always sunny, which means you have great taste in tv shows!


----------



## MuckyMuck

****ed-up avatar, cool sounding location, a great sense of humor, video games, R.E.M., Talking Heads, music from video games and body builder.
Yep, ticks a lot of the boxes in "_What makes a guy cool?_".


----------



## ilikesloths

^your taste in books gave me a boner and your sense of humor is great. this made me laugh out loud:
"Social Anxiety History
Never studied it."


----------



## blue2

ambassador for the sloth nation


----------



## Owl-99

Is a professional taste tester for low fat foods.


----------



## MrQuiet76

You are the hero this world has been waiting for


----------



## MuffinMan

You're better then another bird-man out there. *cough*Chris Anderson*cough*


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Good taste in movies and video games, and I like your avatar.


----------



## LolaViola

I like your username and you seem very kind.


----------



## Jesuszilla

An awesome and varied taste in music. Plus great quote. I want pizza now lol


----------



## Patriot

Creative name


----------



## Kakumbus

Love the nickname, made me smile.


----------



## kidcrazy24

Hi Sarbriella. How are you doing?


----------



## Cronos

You're pretty new! Cool, welcome!


----------



## Elad

you have a magnificent chin


----------



## Justlittleme

^ this person has great opinions, I know cause I think that when I read his posts. =]


----------



## Elad

she talks a lot of sense, some realness

she is an extremely good judge of character 

also has a great wardrobe and style

and i liked what she wore yesterday it looked really good

through my binoculars

from those bushes


----------



## McFly

Is that an advanced form of Haiku? Haikus are awesome.


----------



## Justlittleme

Elad said:


> she talks a lot of sense, some realness
> 
> she is an extremely good judge of character
> 
> also has a great wardrobe and style
> 
> and i liked what she wore yesterday it looked really good
> 
> through my binoculars
> 
> from those bushes


aw thxs :3 I didn't expect to get compliments i'm not good with them, i like your bear on your avatar is that a panda? idk

XD i'm kinda strange. You're unique though =)


----------



## Lasair

You have really nice positive vibes


----------



## Lasair

Your signature introduced me to a cool song - I like the lyrics


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

George McFly has a great taste in movies and music

Lasair - I like your photos that you took. They look professional


----------



## Juschill

:yes excellent taste in movies!


----------



## cocooned

You're cute I'd chill with you


----------



## Jesuszilla

For a "boring" person you sure do have an interesting profile.


----------



## Lasair

Class username


----------



## Jay689

I like your avatar. It makes me want to try and create something similar in photoshop!


----------



## Jinkies

You seem like a very friendly, cool person to be around and it's so awesome that you want to get into 3D art. That stuff sounds pretty complex! Plus you're a fan of The Avengers, what more can i say?


----------



## Lasair

Very witty @)


----------



## twistix

You seem very cultured, genuine, and pleasant. :]


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cool avatar!
Hobbies and Turn Ons are pretty damn......germane. (Been looking for an excuse to use that word all week!)
Also reminded me to watch "The Fall".

All in all, subtle. Which is always appreciated in this loud world.


----------



## Cam1

I watched your video montage on Youtube, and it seems you're a creative person with a great taste in movies. Also, your SAS name is fun :b


----------



## Bugsy

Cam1 and Lasair both have cool avatars 8) and George McFly is da bomb - that time you punched Biff Tannen, I was like "Woo! Go George!"


----------



## gigixo

I like your username and avatar! You seem like a fun person to be around.


----------



## JezZar

^ I have a feeling that you are an awesome person :yes


----------



## Jinkies

^ Automatically cool because he's a fellow UK'er


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Automatically cool because he's a Brit, too- and that Velma avatarrrrrr. I think I'm in loveeeeeee.


----------



## Elad

cute gf cute couple

also should rename this thread "couldn't think of anything so your avatar is cool the person above"


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

^ is definitely one of the funniest writers i have ever come across (despite being an otaku loser)

hoping i don't kill this thread for too long... :um


----------



## Elad

shes a cool asian

one of the few ive had the pleasure of giving an oily naked massage to after a mcdonalds dollar menu date

but seriously you're fun


----------



## Neo1234

You got scrumptious avatar!


----------



## Umpalumpa

Speaks the language of mordor.


----------



## Neo1234

I love your name


----------



## Umpalumpa

If you add an "n" to "india" it becomes indian, therefor you are an indian, and hopefully a chief and one that speaks the language of mordor, which is impressive.


Mooaaaarrrr compliments.


----------



## LolaViola

I like your username and your posts.


----------



## Neo1234

I love your location xD


----------



## Blaze Crow

I watch mr.bean since I was a kid. your pic made my day.


----------



## Blaze Crow

Scatch what I said early I did not know the post was this long. Also I always wanted to visit india I bet its a nice place.


----------



## will22

Blaze Crow
Good sense of humor. Nice taste in beverage. You don't seem to take life too seriously, which will do you well.


----------



## seeking777

It's cool that you volunteer at a homeless shelter, it shows you like helping people.


----------



## Juschill

is pretty


----------



## selfconches

your posts are interesting and you seem like a nice person!! c:


----------



## orsomething

i love me a good pun


----------



## Elad

i like the cut of your jib


----------



## crimeclub

You're a swell guy.

Wait, did I say swell?

Because I meant swole.


----------



## Violet Romantic

You seem like a sincere and kind person, and your posts always make me feel better about humanity.


----------



## Elad

you have a nice skin tone and friendly demeanor


----------



## Neo1234

Sin is the man that always has made me either laugh ,think ,or both


----------



## Elad

you seem like a cheerful guy, always see you ending messages with an exclamation and smiley

keep sending good vibes


----------



## Barette

i'm stalking you! 2 quotes in 1 hour! Stalking is a compliment


----------



## Elad

one of the prettiest and smartest women on the forum

would wife

and so would everyone else


----------



## Barette

One of, one of?!?! THE prettiest and smartest.

Now another compliment: you're the best new zealander I've ever talked to and I've met 4.


----------



## vania31415

You are smart and funny  ^^


----------



## Cerberus

I like your signature


----------



## VictimEternal

I like your background


----------



## Cerberus

I like your cheeky compliment


----------



## Neo1234

Cerberus said:


> I like your cheeky compliment


He runs as well as do the following :

5 X 10 dumbbell bench
5 x 10 chest flies
5 x 10 leg raises
5 x 10 bicep curls
5 x 10 lat pull downs
5 x 10 tricep extensions
5 x 10 upright rows
5 x 10 tricep...

And thats pretty impressive!


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

@sonny680

love your positivity and genuinely kind and helpful attitude!!


----------



## purechaos

I like your username...


----------



## Neo1234

purechaos said:


> I like your username...


She's got a knack (she bans people quite well)


----------



## nataliej

I really like your signature, it's a nice mantra. And I like that you included the sanskrit


----------



## purechaos

@nataliej I like that you notice great mantras and will be nice enough to tell me what his is because I can't see it... Lol


----------



## Neo1234

@purechaos You got a nice sense of humor ,and theres somethin inside of you that makes people comfortable around you lol.You just made me smile too!

P.S. Idk why you arent able to see it.The mantra is known as "Gayatri Mantra" ,where Gayatri is a goddess.


----------



## Juschill

for ur posts u seem like a nice chill person


----------



## LolaViola

I like your posts. You seem like a cool, nice, easygoing person.


----------



## Thedood

You have an aura of kindness about you that shines through with every post you make.


----------



## Neo1234

I totally loved your signature the moment I saw you!


----------



## Neo1234

^^ You spread positivity and let others do the same


----------



## srschirm

sonny680 said:


> ^^ You spread positivity and let others do the same


Recognizes and appreciates positivity.


----------



## Neo1234

srschirm said:


> Recognizes and appreciates positivity.


You too are a very positive person,I know this because you've been friends with my friend on here


----------



## srschirm

sonny680 said:


> You too are a very positive person,I know this because you've been friends with my friend on here


Thanks dude. Another positive thing about you is that you're fluent in multiple languages.


----------



## onemoreday

I like your glasses


----------



## twisty

I like your real name. Shows personality


----------



## Elad

rare to see a girl who knows her football

you are instantly incredibly cool


----------



## twisty

Elad said:


> rare to see a girl who knows her football
> 
> you are instantly incredibly cool


wow thank you


----------



## srschirm

Into some interesting music!


----------



## Quirky

Lives in a pretty cool state!


----------



## The Islander

I looked at some of your posts and got the impression that you're an intelligent person


----------



## LolaViola

You are musically talented


----------



## LauraThePetLover5

You write amazing poetry and have a fantastic music taste!


----------



## Neo1234

Wow,your just 15 and yet so thoughtful.Plus,you are a pet lover like me (I have a beautiful parrot btw )


----------



## LolaViola

You are a very kind person


----------



## Sicmo

You are a brave person. All of you are.


----------



## forgetmylife

you are nice/kind and probably have a big heart. you are brave too!

i feel like a loser for being excited over a compliment lol

this thread is a bit cheesy but nothing is wrong with that i guess


----------



## Jesuszilla

Dang one of your hobbies is going to concerts/raves/festivals. The fact you can survive that earns my respect.


----------



## Nonsensical

Jesuszilla said:


> Dang one of your hobbies is going to concerts/raves/festivals. The fact you can survive that earns my respect.


You have excellent taste and good interests.


----------



## Cylon

Has a cool beard!


----------



## LauraThePetLover5

sonny680 said:


> Wow,your just 15 and yet so thoughtful.Plus,you are a pet lover like me (I have a beautiful parrot btw )


Thank you  and wow! How old is it? Boy or girl? I used to have 3 budgies when i was like 7 or 8 but we gave them away and now i have a pet hamster, toffee who's 27 weeks tomorrow, two dogs Todd and Perdy who are 8 and a goldfish, patch XD

Laura


----------



## Neo1234

LauraThePetLover5 said:


> Thank you  and wow! How old is it? Boy or girl? I used to have 3 budgies when i was like 7 or 8 but we gave them away and now i have a pet hamster, toffee who's 27 weeks tomorrow, two dogs Todd and Perdy who are 8 and a goldfish, patch XD
> 
> Laura


Hehe,your welcome  .The funny thing is I dont even know whether its a girl or a boy ,neither I know of any way to check (I dont want it to go through any tests to find out its sex and I have no idea bout the manual way).I think its age is around 2-3 years probably.I found it on 12th Aug2014  ,and I've made this day as its birthday (Btw,its name is "Mitthu"). Anyway,it seems your so surrounded by pets lol.It's so nice.I wish I had a fish and a dog.I love cats too.


----------



## srschirm

sonny is a guy who has feelings and is very thoughtful as a result.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Cylon seems to be a very well educated and intelligent guy, who has a pretty cool job as a graphic designer.

srschirm seems to be very kind and caring person, and its great that he is always trying to improve himself


----------



## ksevile

Awkto Awktavious is very good at getting his thoughts out, in all seriousness!I just read through some of your posts and it's a quality I have a deep admiration for.


----------



## srschirm

By viewing his posts, you can tell ksevile is highly intelligent.


----------



## EddieDee

You have 5,000 posts. You're awesome!


----------



## srschirm

Just happened today, dude! You seem to give good advice...kudos!


----------



## PhilipJ

you seem to have the right approach to getting over whatever made you join here originally.


----------



## srschirm

Thanks dude...you really know what to say!


----------



## estse

Quite the fellow. Would hold your hand in a tornado I hear. Would erect a poll fifty feet from you when lightning is striking. Would if he could blow away the hurricane. For once I recognized a name, which was srschirm, and have dragged myself back into this thread.


----------



## Neo1234

I respect you because your one of the most senior member of SAS


----------



## Elad

^i actually laughed out loud at that comment

i think i've mentioned before but you seem to be very cheery, i think a large amount of your posts end in exclamation marks and smiley faces

its endearing because i'm not even sure you're aware of it but keep doing what you're doing man

inb4 "you have a nice avatar"


----------



## crimeclub

You have a money-shot with a volume size and velocity that I respect and envy.


----------



## Elad

no going to lie crimeclub you're giving me some vibes right now, but a compliment is a compliment even if it is about another mans cumshot which you must have visualized to even write out

so thanks

now getting to your compliment (because i take this thread serious as ****) (srs)

you're a standup guy, i dont mean that in a condescending way either, you really are the kind of person i think anyone can get along with and like, if someone is a bit offended by what you say you're quick to rescind or explain when others might not be, i get the impression you're a people person, a real bros bro and just excellent friend material 

you're basically one cool dude with a lot of positive attributes imo


----------



## Umpalumpa

In before horny girls (sry)

Your posts are hillarious


----------



## srschirm

Very humorous poster.


----------



## Blaze Crow

nice glasses.


----------



## srschirm

Has been through a lot, but stays strong.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ Very positive person .He's grown big time over the years .You are also looking great in your avatar.I wish you all the happiness in your life too ,in fact more happiness than what your giving to all people


----------



## LolaViola

You're very kind and you're easy to get along with because of your pleasant personality and positive vibes.


----------



## Narnia

^^ very tranquil location


----------



## nervousbat

Sabriella said:


> You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


Australia is the greatest! And it's right next to New Zealand, which is also the greatest. I love them both. Yay Zabriella!


----------



## idoughnutknow

Pretty much all of your posts on this forum seem to be supportive of someone else on this site, which shows a really compassionate and caring side of your personality


----------



## sophiam

idoughnutknow said:


> Pretty much all of your posts on this forum seem to be supportive of someone else on this site, which shows a really compassionate and caring side of your personality


I appreciate your username.


----------



## soctadin

sophiam sounds like a girls' username. I worship the ground you walk on. NOTICE ME SENPAI.


----------



## srschirm

(Sonny) - your kind words mean a lot, thank you so much...

soctadin - funny!


----------



## Jesuszilla

Your job is in communications. Props to you for dealing with that and SAD


----------



## srschirm

Thanks! You must be cool since you're interested in documentaries AND Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ A very positive guy ,would love to hang out with you if I ever met you


----------



## hazel22

Its cool that you overcame sa  and you seem like a positive person


----------



## LolaViola

I like your username and avatar


----------



## Neo1234

LolaViola said:


> I like your username and avatar


Your an artist <3,a famous one = )


----------



## brothersport

Awesome Avatar, and your taste in music is impeccable.


----------



## slyfox

Is great that she likes dogs, just like me


----------



## Neo1234

^^ is a very interesting guy,I'd definitely want to learn what he does during his free time 

P.S. I just want to complement everyone on a daily basis.It makes me feel good.


----------



## srschirm

Is a great guy and like me, would like to compliment someone every day!


----------



## peachypeach

Loves meeting new people! Enough said, he's cool!


----------



## Martimnp

You love wierd people! Yay!


----------



## srschirm

Can lay down a bass line with the best of them.


----------



## WanderingMind001

^ From your profile pics, spiky hair style looks good on you


----------



## Gus954

^ You have a cute cat and dog


----------



## CWe

I like your name.... GUS


----------



## Neo1234

CWe said:


> I like your name.... GUS


Wow ,I just read your signature ,and its so beautiful.It says a lot about your character.Nice


----------



## Martimnp

Your Signature makes me think.


----------



## Elad

sweet shades, cool hair texture and _awesome_ taste in music


----------



## Neo1234

^^You are an interesting person.You have given so much insights to people on here that its always delightful to read your posts.I like your username too. And yes ,your avatar is great as well xD(had to tell you this )


----------



## Jonatan

Sonny, judging from your avatar, you look great! You take care of your appearance. You seem well groomed and well dressed. Keep it up!
Taking care of your appearance goes a long way in increasing your confidence.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Brand new guy, already seems very positive and likable. Joined to try and help others with social interactions. We could use more people like him here.


----------



## Bawsome

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Brand new guy, already seems very positive and likable. Joined to try and help others with social interactions. We could use more people like him here.


Great at compliments and well spoken!


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

Nice a s s!


----------



## srschirm

Should have more confidence in himself based on the posts I have read.


----------



## going going Gone

beautiful eyes and smile


----------



## srschirm

Thank you so much! By looking at your posts, you seem to give good advice!


----------



## Rossy

Still complementing people which is good.


----------



## srschirm

Still hanging tough on SAS. Great to see you here!


----------



## animallover101

You seem like a kind and thoughtful person


----------



## estse

She likes animals! Also, signature reminds me of:

I'll be your mirror
Reflect what you are, in case you don't know
I'll be the wind, the rain and the sunset
The light on your door to show that you're home

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside you're twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands 'cause I see you

I find it hard to believe you don't know
The beauty you are
But if you don't let me be your eyes
A hand to your darkness, so you won't be afraid

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside you're twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands 'cause I see you

I'll be your mirror
I'll be your mirror
I'll be your mirror

-Lou Reed


----------



## Martimnp

You like Lou Reed. Lou Reed is awesome!


----------



## srschirm

Is 17 but knows Lou Reed. Impressive!


----------



## LolaViola

You seem kind and mad cool.


----------



## ImBrittany

You seem to really like flowers and I like your humor


----------



## srschirm

Is from SC, the best state!!


----------



## Neo1234

^^ You love meeting new people, just like I do


----------



## Blaze Crow

Hey I play guitar too.


----------



## Joe

kl that you like the guitar


----------



## Quirky

You have a familiar user-name.


----------



## Haillzz91

Quirky said:


> You have a familiar user-name.


You live in the same city as me. I wonder if we've seen each other before and didn't know it. That'd be so weird.


----------



## Gus954

I can tell you're a really good person. You think about others before yourself. I would hang out with you


----------



## srschirm

You look like a cool dude...and also like horror movies, comedies, and trance....awesome!


----------



## sophiam

srschirm said:


> You look like a cool dude...and also like horror movies, comedies, and trance....awesome!


You seem really sweet
Also you like Dead Poets Society, New Order and you're from Atlanta and so am I which basically means we're the same person


----------



## Lasair

You've got cool hobbies


----------



## hazel22

you have good taste in music and tv shows and your pretty =]


----------



## hazel22

^the above post was meant for sophiam
but for Lasair- i love your photography


----------



## srschirm

You enjoy running and listening to tunes...two things I do on the regular also!


----------



## aiilov3

I love your glasses


----------



## TabbyTab

Your profile picture looks neat. KITTY NINJA
And you're from San Diego which is also bad ***.


----------



## Neo1234

You seem quite intelligent for your age.Impressive!


----------



## Jonatan

sonny680 said:


> You seem quite intelligent for your age.Impressive!


I took a look at your recent posts and you seem to be a wise man Sonny!

"_happiness is in our mind_", 
I completely agree with this statement. happiness starts with our self.

_"Sadly yes , and its my biggest weakness as well",_
you said this as a response to the question if you strive to be perfect. You show a lot of self knowledge with this post. And awareness is the first step to improvement!_
_

_"Start small.Just be grateful for being alive and able to breathe.Be grateful that you can communicate using internet on your phone/computer ,be grateful for having a roof over your head,be grateful... _"

What a beautiful way to look at life. Being grateful is a really useful skill to have. A lot of people have a great job, lot's of friends and are pretty healthy, yet they never seem happy, they have trouble appreciating the blessings that they have.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I don't think I know anyone here. I don't think I'm good at complimenting. But I think you have a nice face.


----------



## Ally

Is very friendly.


----------



## Haillzz91

^^^ Has a cute cat hoodie and is very kind.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ The Best SAS Video Creator.


----------



## TabbyTab

You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## thisismeyo

You look sweet like my grandma


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Appears to have a good sense of humor


----------



## iingridd

Smart blogger


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Equally good at Blogging. And seems to be a very kind person.


----------



## srschirm

Says he doesn't have any friends, but seems to be very kind!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Seems like a really nice person


----------



## Cyzygy

^^ Has a mighty fine taste in the classic instruments of death - as is suggested by the avatar.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ Just made me laugh.


----------



## LolaViola

^ Is well-liked here and comes across as very kind.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has a very Interesting/Pretty Username.


----------



## Jonatan

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Has a very Interesting/Pretty Username.


Seems to post a lot in the "compliment the person above you" topic, AKA this topic  
What a great way to spread some positivity on the forum!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Jonatan said:


> Seems to post a lot in the "compliment the person above you" topic, AKA this topic
> What a great way to spread some positivity on the forum!


I felt that I needed some positivity. So I started handing some out. This thread seemed have gotten too quiet. You are a good observer.


----------



## projectfear22

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I felt that I needed some positivity. So I started *handing some out*. This thread seemed have gotten too quiet. You are a good observer.


Now that's a great approach. To change the world we need to change ourselves  Way to go!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Made me feel encouraged.


----------



## equiiaddict

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Made me feel encouraged.


You're an extremely kind person and you're nice to talk to.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Good at riding horses. Has a Very pretty Smile. Also is nice to talk too.


----------



## muchlia25

You are a beautiful human being


----------



## The Linux Guy

muchlia25 said:


> You are a beautiful human being


:haha Thanks. 

I'm happy to meet a fellow 30's year old.


----------



## Neo1234

I just feel happy to see ^^ you giving so many kind and positive complements to people on here,which just makes you a good human being as someone above has said this already.


----------



## srschirm

It's the Sonny and srschirm show! Sonny is building his karma by being so complimentary.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

srschirm said:


> It's the Sonny and srschirm show! Sonny is building his karma by being so complimentary.


^likes learning about philosophy and psychology^ = awesome


----------



## srschirm

Is very kind and a great addition to our forum.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ lol you are funny cuz you just made me smile


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ Cool looking dude from India.


----------



## CWe

Cool sword


----------



## The Linux Guy

CWe said:


> Cool sword


It's good for pealing oranges and giving manicures.

I like your avatar it's a beautiful animal.


----------



## Neo1234

^^You are caring ,because I read your post somewhere about you wanting to give a try to find out whether your SAS friends got married or not.So yeah cool.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Positive guy, the frustration sub forum needs more people like you
Although careful if you do go there as it can be very draining.

Happy new year people


----------



## Cletis

^ Has a very pleasant screen name.


----------



## srschirm

Cletis said:


> ^ Has a very pleasant screen name.


Is one of the better Society & Culture posters we have here.


----------



## Cletis

^ Has great acumen in picking posters.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has been around SAS since 2011. Which in my opinion was the best days I ever had here.


----------



## srschirm

Is an ISTJ like me!


----------



## TabbyTab

You seem like a very upbeat fellow


----------



## Zack

Tabby is the greatest person who ever lived.


----------



## TabbyTab

Zack is the second greatest person who ever lived (after Tabby of course ).


----------



## Zack

Tabby never tells lies. I admire that in a person.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Doesn't Smoke or Drink. I think it's good you don't have those two unhealthy vices.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ You're cool too


----------



## Quirky

Posts positive information and content.


----------



## srschirm

Likes to observe and gather info before making choices...very smart!


----------



## Phi1618

I just checked your profile, Srschirm so I could compliment you, haha. I think it's great that you like philosophy, and also that you like to meet new people! c: I think people who can work their way around social anxiety deserve lots of respect. X3


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Checks his facts before posting


----------



## srschirm

Is a new member who has brought her positivity by participating in this thread.


----------



## Zack

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Doesn't Smoke or Drink. I think it's good you don't have those two unhealthy vices.


Yup, the money saved is going towards an online porn subscription.


----------



## Phi1618

Zack said:


> Yup, the money saved is going towards an online porn subscription.


^Has a neat sense of humor. Specially with the Social Anxiety History.


----------



## TabbyTab

You seem p smart and positive


----------



## srschirm

Loves 80s new wave and Chinese food.


----------



## Aribeth

Uh... nice... uh... ... ... ... gender... ... I guess...


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Not Dead Yet.


----------



## Neo1234

^^ quite warm


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Is from the same country as one of my favorite speakers.


----------



## MetroCard

^ Strong for living with a learning disability


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I admire anyone that can stand to live in New York City. :afr


----------



## MoveAlong91

That's a really cool sword haha. Wish I had one... lol


----------



## Cletis

^ Has an interesting screen name.

----------------



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Has been around SAS since 2011. Which in my opinion was the best days I ever had here.


Yes. Whatever happened to all those great posters from back then? :stu I really miss them.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Agrees with me about the great posters of 2011.


----------



## TabbyTab

Has an adorable baby c:


----------



## laysiaj

Has a picture of fried chicken on her page!!!


----------



## sajs

I can be hugged or poked by her ... FOR FREE !


----------



## laysiaj

Hahahahaha!
He likes free things!


----------



## Lizzie Lee

thatsher said:


> is so positive! I love it!


Thatsher is really pretty. Beautiful baby too!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Knows how to work on websites


----------



## laysiaj

So beautiful!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Beautiful Brown Eyes.


----------



## JadedJade

A fighter!


----------



## srschirm

Is back and decided she isn't going to give up, but fight on!


----------



## Malek

^
I wish I was you, you seem cool...


----------



## hazel22

I like your quotes!


----------



## Jesuszilla

If that's you in that profile pic, you're have the balls to go outside in snow :lol You are a better man than I


----------



## ikrisskross

You definitely have quite a sense a humor in regards to your About Me. I, too share your feelings about books :lol


----------



## JadedJade

You look happy in your pic and I hope you have more happy moments in your life. You look good when you smile. I like when people smile  It brightens the world more than any star could!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives In England


----------



## Jesuszilla

Has a cool avatar


----------



## WhoDey85

May be related to Godzilla. He seems very kind for a zilla also.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Jesuszilla

If that's your child in your profile she's so adorable.


----------



## sophiam

you're one of the few, genuinely nice people on SAS
also, you have cool hobbies


----------



## lizzy19

Has a nice username


----------



## slowlyimproving

Lives in a cool state!


----------



## Ladysoul

We joined at the same time so you must be awesome.


----------



## drummerboy45

Has a fantastic quote


----------



## laysiaj

Genuinely makes me laugh.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ The only person who has a status like this. 바이 바이


----------



## rockyraccoon

Love the sword in your avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I love your username. It rocks.


----------



## hazel22

pretty and seems nice =)


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I got skipped.

Hazel's a pretty username.


----------



## The Linux Guy

thatsher said:


> No, I was talking about you when I said u seem like a nice guy lol There u go again, u seem like a nice guy xD


I'm sorry. Because you had it written below a line I thought it was just your Signature.You seem like a nice girl.


----------



## srschirm

Is one of my fave posters because he frequents this thread!


----------



## Jesuszilla

awesome guy who seems optimistic and friendly


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

You seem to be making great progress. I am proud of you and keep it up!


----------



## srschirm

Has so many common interests with me he may be my brotha from anotha motha.


----------



## drummerboy45

Has ballin' glasses


----------



## srschirm

Has a humorous signature.


----------



## drummerboy45

Is from the UK, which means British accent


----------



## srschirm

Works at Publix, a southern staple, and one of the finest grocery stores I've experienced.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has 5,311 posts


----------



## The Linux Guy

compliments me a lot


----------



## The Linux Guy

doesn't say anything hurtful


----------



## srschirm

Is Christian.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

spreads happiness to people.


----------



## TabbyTab

Cherbird has a pretty rad avatar


----------



## Jesuszilla

Awesome profile especially the background


----------



## The Islander

Your username is one of the best ones I've seen...and you're profile is also awesome looking!


----------



## MoveAlong91

Very cute


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a New User. Has a cool user name. Seems to be here for the right reasons.


----------



## MoveAlong91

Has a really awesome avatar, and has good taste in user names and in the intentions of members haha.


----------



## thetown

cherbird has a cool name. she's from england, which is a country i want to visit one day. and has 123 posts.


----------



## srschirm

Anyone who likes Girls Generation is cool.


----------



## drummerboy45

Has great taste in grocery stores


----------



## lifeimpossible123

cool status


----------



## Pidge11

great taste in films and books :teeth


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives in England


----------



## Flora20

Has a cool avatar pic


----------



## CallMeTroy

Plays piano and violin! You're very talented.


----------



## Barakiel

Is an Aussie


----------



## Haillzz91

You're very pretty ^^^


----------



## The Linux Guy

Always up to something


----------



## CWe

Cool sword. Think I complimented it before 

Not sure


----------



## moonglum

^ have a super cute dog for avatar


----------



## vanilla90

Is from France which is a really interesting place!


----------



## srschirm

Has great interests and also describes himself as a hopeless romantic.


----------



## rachelrachel

Is cute and seems social which means he is putting an effort to actively work on his social anxieties.


----------



## Imbored21

You rock Rachel!


----------



## srschirm

Lives in Kentuckiana, which means he must be fairly close to me!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Seems like a very cool, friendly, kind of guy.


----------



## Blaze Crow

Seems like my kind of drinking buddy the kind that doesn't drink.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives in the Twlight Zone.


----------



## TabbyTab

Is a swag monkey


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a Wonderful Walking Contradiction.


----------



## TooBad12

overcame a hardship


----------



## The Linux Guy

Likes Taking Pictures with Professional style camera.


----------



## anxious1998

Has made a few posts on this thread so far, therefore showing that:

1. He enjoys complimenting people, highlighting his inner kindness and his joy in making others feel better on a site where many people feel down about themselves, or

2. He has a good sense of humour hahaha as seen by some of his compliments.

In conclusion, he's awesome


----------



## Stiofain

Going by post you are considerate and thoughtful. Evidence you are a nice person


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives in Ireland. A beautiful Country.


----------



## srschirm

:teeth Likes em big and sometimes even very big.


----------



## Quirky

Lives in Cincinnati!


----------



## srschirm

Quirky said:


> Lives in Cincinnati!


That's a negative bro, lol. You like to make sure you're doing the right thing before jumping into something...very admirable.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Wears Glasses So do I. lol


----------



## TabbyTab

Is 35. My favorite actors are in their thirties. What a prime time to be alive


----------



## srschirm

Likes 80s new wave!


----------



## marianammsfc

^ Has a nice pair of glasses and reminded me of Patrick from The Black Keys


----------



## Cmasch

^has great taste in music, and movies for sure lol.


----------



## Cmasch

we posted at the same time i think lmao, or i look really feminine ^ is very pretty


----------



## Imbored21

You rock Cmasch.


----------



## TheRob

For everyone on the page:

Thatsher-- Such lovely eyes!
Cmasch-- You're almost a Kansan!
Imbored21-- Regular oatmeal is a bore; your avatar improved on it.


----------



## srschirm

Does not look his age!


----------



## vania31415

I love your signature! I promise not to drop you a linen!


----------



## The Linux Guy

has 454 posts


----------



## Flora20

^ has many friends on sas forum


----------



## forgetmylife

is from Cali! 

likes the outdoors?

and has a nice and unique name/username


----------



## srschirm

Digs electronic music.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Joined in 2006 and is still active.


----------



## srschirm

Likes Wonder Woman!


----------



## paperheart

does that say Mr. Bean...lol...harry..mr. bean potter..fantastic..and you have a pretty name <3


----------



## The Linux Guy

Her heart is made out of paper. And She's been active since 2010!


----------



## LolaViola

You're a nice guy


----------



## MylesB93

Her name rhymes :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ForeverInBloom

MylesB93, that is a cool umbrella.


----------



## srschirm

Has a sense of humor about his social anxiety history!


----------



## GGTFM

Sad but at least he's looking at the bright side of things and not giving up hope.


----------



## Jesuszilla

You have some serious talent. I love your drawings


----------



## srschirm

Has good taste in documentary topics.


----------



## Barakiel

Looks a bit like Buddy Holly with those glasses


----------



## srschirm

Likes some really good music!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is the king of relationships.


----------



## supergal197

Seems like a good guy.


----------



## srschirm

Appreciates a sense of humility.


----------



## ikrisskross

From the times I've seen you around the forums, you're always being positive. Don't change!


----------



## srschirm

Knows good music.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Arguably the most positive person on the site


----------



## Sean07

Jesuszilla said:


> Arguably the most positive person on the site


You're a deadly combination of the holy son and giant Japanese lizard hell bent on destruction. I'm surprised you have the time to post!

In all seriousness, you seem to have a great music taste! I adore Lauryn Hill, Incubus, Arctic Monkeys and The Smashing Pumpkins. Plus your real name is Colin like the dog from the TV show Spaced, so that name is cool to me.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I'm Jesuszilla I work in mysteriously destructive ways that's how I have time 

Holy cow you have cool hobbies and a market researcher? How do you feel about the job? My dream job deals with marketing and advertisement. I just started an awesome internship and would love to get feedback from people in the field.


----------



## GGTFM

Seems nice.


----------



## srschirm

Jesuszilla said:


> Arguably the most positive person on the site


Wow, that means a lot, thanks!

GGTFM is from the heartland of America, just like my family.


----------



## srschirm

Made me laugh with her distorted pic!


----------



## Martimnp

Has been in the site for a long time. Everyone here should respect you.


----------



## srschirm

Has become a valued member in the short time she's been here.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has awesome glasses. lol


----------



## sophiam

cherbird said:


> Thank you
> 
> LiveWaLearningDisability is very welcoming to newbies.


i love your avi and the way your name is spelled! you seem like a such a precious and sweet person ♥


----------



## borntodie19

Sabriella said:


> You like RHCP, which, in my eyes, makes you awesome :yes


I have seen your profile and photos are really beautiful, congratulations =)
I like your country too!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ A Beautiful Young Woman with no Location.


----------



## srschirm

Enjoys brightening peoples' days on here.


----------



## abc1234

likes to be on top of somebody :um


----------



## darlieq

sophiam said:


> i love your avi and the way your name is spelled! you seem like a such a precious and sweet person ♥


:squeeze

Good sense of humour.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Awesome avatars and is a hiker. Something I struggled to get into. So props to you for sticking with it.


----------



## Flora20

Has a funny cute avatar picture.


----------



## srschirm

Likes Gone With the Wind! I am from near it's filming locations.


----------



## Flora20

^ Really? Then likes Gone With Wind too


----------



## slowlyimproving

^Has a nice avatar pic.


----------



## srschirm

Has a good relationship outlook.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Smiles a lot.


----------



## Zack

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Smiles a lot.


I admire [_insert above member's name here_] immensely and think [_insert grammatically correct, consistent-with-forenamed, gender-specific pronoun here_] should be President of the Earth very soon.


----------



## CWe

Has the same name as my nephew and thats cool!


----------



## srschirm

Must be cool because his turn ons and turn offs mirror mine!


----------



## srschirm

Ouch...nothing good about me? I see how it is, SAS.


----------



## srschirm

GirlInterruptedd said:


> I like your glasses and I find you adorable.


Has good taste in adorableness. :b

No really, you have some interesting pics on your profile!


----------



## Quirky

Your avatar pic, the one under your user, is inspiring at least one person.


----------



## sophiam

Quirky said:


> Your avatar pic, the one under your user, is inspiring at least one person.


Love your signature (like, a lot)
And also you like taking care of pets which I'm a sucker for because I love any living organism that's furry


----------



## Shizuma

Agree with your turn-offs, then you have awesome tastes (Jurassic Park, Beach House, New Order, Orange is the New Black ♥).


----------



## srschirm

That hair! And also likes New Order!


----------



## Zack

Martimnp said:


> Has been in the site for a long time. Everyone here should respect you.


Is very pretty.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is thirty Three years old. Makes me feel less lonely among all the teenagers and twenty year old users.


----------



## srschirm

Is one of the friendliest on the site! And you're not alone on being 30.


----------



## srschirm

Cares deeply for her children.


----------



## darlieq

He doesn't look his age.


----------



## srschirm

Knows how to make someone's day and has got to be on the short list of best posters from England.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ He is on my "friends" list and a fellow Christian.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Cool schimitar avatar. Reminds me of Prince of Persia games.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Plays Prince of Persia games.


----------



## LolaViola

^
Is a cool guy with a good sense of humor.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ 
Just made my day.


----------



## Pessoa

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day? Sweaty and stinky with flies buzzing around. Nah, thou art more lovely and temperate, like a vienetta. Rough winds do shake the darling buds of may, so wrap up warm. And summer's lease has all too short a date, so book your holidays early to avoid disappointment. Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines, and you should always use sun tan lotion. And so on.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

^
Has good taste in poetry


----------



## Choci Loni

Gnarly name gal. I've got the impression that you're fun and easy going as well.


----------



## srschirm

Is into psychology and evidently has a good grasp of English!


----------



## rdcapd

This guy isnt far away and is far smarter then I can be


----------



## srschirm

Has a good sense of humor and possesses a healthy dose of modesty (even if he's wrong haha).


----------



## darlieq

He's sweet.


----------



## srschirm

She's very cute and it's evident she has a sterling personality as well.


----------



## Cmasch

Looks very intelligent. From reading profile sounds like he would be too. If I needed to know something, I would say let's ask srschirm!


----------



## fictionz

Wears a red shirt. I love red shirts. Hahaha!


----------



## TabbyTab

you have a very nice Lego picture


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Has an avatar that always grabs my attention and makes me smile and a username that does the same. She also seems like a funny and friendly person based on her posts and profile page.


----------



## srschirm

Is turned off by political correctness


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Awesome dude. Commented my thread on Friendships.


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Awesome dude. Commented my thread on Friendships.


An asset to the board and always makes enjoyable posts. I wish him nothing but happiness.


----------



## djp15

srschirm posts an impressive amount. Even from his last post, he clearly cares about helping people w/ SA and aiding this community. That says a lot about a person. Thank you.


----------



## CWe

I like your username. It has a neat flow to it


----------



## srschirm

This guy seems extremely cool. Pictures, name, interests, everything!


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Has Finnish heritage and I happen to have a soft spot for the Finns. And besides that, seems like an eccentric guy and seems to be someone who genuinely see's the good in people.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

nice signature and badass name


----------



## Jesuszilla

Woah what an awesome avatar


----------



## lizzy19

Interesting status


----------



## srschirm

Has proven she can see things from multiple angles, which is good for relationships!


----------



## WhoDey85

My neighbor from across the river. A good guy I would hope to hang out with some time when my I get my anxiety under more control.


----------



## Flora20

^ Is a good listener


----------



## panickyprincess

Has an awesome username/icon!


----------



## LolaViola

^
I like your username and status


----------



## srschirm

Has a good movie list!


----------



## Inknotmink94

Mr. Bean and Harry Potter!? Your just a cool person lol you made that way to easy for me


----------



## srschirm

Is very friendly and gaining cool points in her short stay here!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ The Best Complimenter on the Internet.


----------



## Imbored21

You're hot.


----------



## Rex87

Came across several of his posts. Speaking on more of his serious posts I think he's a decent, cool guy who has potential that he just doesn't realize.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Imbored21 said:


> You're hot.


I think you complimented the wrong person.

* Passes this onto one of the females above me.


----------



## Rex87

Hey you didn't compliment me lol….Nice sword


----------



## The Linux Guy

Rex87 said:


> Hey you didn't compliment me lol&#8230;.Nice sword


cool user name. 

Sorry something on here got messed up.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

Seems very nice and very friendly!


----------



## JustSmileZee

Had a great approach message, seems friendly, from Sweden? thats super awesome. Liking your username


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Survives New York. * I wonder if He lives in the City or not?


----------



## srschirm

Knows a good complimenter when he sees one


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Knows how to make a joke.


----------



## INFJCAT

^Keeps an encouraging and positive attitude to SAS for almost 1000 posts. Good job!


----------



## Robleye

Seems like one cool cat


----------



## dg12

^ Has a cool avatar and is 19, just like moi!


----------



## gloomy

I like that you have 6 posts


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Is a friendly traveller.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Goes out of his way to compliment everyone. Super nice guy!


----------



## INFJCAT

^Love your username.


----------



## srschirm

Has a tremendous Myers-Briggs type!


----------



## HenDoggy

Your profile picture looks nice.


----------



## srschirm

This guy likes some great music.


----------



## TabbyTab

Is probably a really great positive person with rad glasses


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Very Kind Commenter


----------



## reaffected

You are incredibly nice! Seriously, very kind


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Good At taking compliments.


----------



## marcel177

^Loves that sword


----------



## LolaViola

^
Cool avatar


----------



## marcel177

^I love the color of your flower


----------



## Underwood

.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Underwood is a cool name


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Nice scimitar


----------



## Kiwi Chick

SwerveMcNerve: Good posting  ... 

I have only joined half an hour ago so .. lol


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Coolest user with only 4 posts. 

(welcome to the forums by the way)


----------



## Kiwi Chick

Super friendly

Thank you


----------



## Jesuszilla

Cool username. Also I'm assuming you're from New Zealand which is also really cool if true haha


----------



## Imbored21

Is sexy.


----------



## marcel177

^ sexy arms


----------



## INFJCAT

Really like that signature.


----------



## JustSmileZee

Has an awesome profile pic (cats are cool)


----------



## Boriya

Has a cool real name.


----------



## Kiwi Chick

A Aussie! cool


----------



## INFJCAT

I love kiwi fruit and kiwi birds.


----------



## srschirm

Has a mature point of view when it comes to aging.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Your loyalty to the SAS forums! You have been around here almost as long as I have. lol


----------



## bailey grace

Your little side about section thingy is the most beautifully American thing I have ever seen :')


----------



## Srylance

You have brown/ginger ish hair! No words can describe the glory of ginger hair!


----------



## srschirm

I wish I looked as cool as this guy. Plus, he likes dance music!


----------



## JustSmileZee

You have some fantastic glasses ! (Im excited to get a pair soon...reading glasses though) :s


----------



## srschirm

Seems like a great guy based on his "About Me" and also faces up to his social anxiety big-time while working in Manhattan!


----------



## Obelisklarvan1

Cool glasses. Glasses master race.


----------



## BreakMyFall

You're fabulous!


----------



## Obelisklarvan1

BreakMyFall said:


> You're fabulous!


I'll accept that in a straight way  Nice space cat.


----------



## BreakMyFall

Obelisklarvan1 said:


> I'll accept that in a straight way  Nice space cat.


Hahaha! Thanks :lol

As for the cat, I had no clue on what to put!


----------



## olifreed

Love that cat haha, very nice


----------



## BreakMyFall

olifreed said:


> Love that cat haha, very nice


Thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Cmasch

BreakMyFall said:


> Thaaaaaaaanks


Obviously the cat picture.... need I say more. You are from England, the English are pretty awesome


----------



## srschirm

Is from the heartland and lifts weights...what more needs to be said?


----------



## The Linux Guy

has an impressive amount of posts.


----------



## Barentin

Dat Arabian sword !


----------



## roseblood

Scary mask! (thats a good thing)


----------



## Imbored21

is hot


----------



## Underwood

.


----------



## lizzy19

Interesting hobbies


----------



## Cmasch

Is from California, I'm jealous


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Is incredibly friendly and seems easy going. Would like to hang out with him.


----------



## Barentin

You look like straight from the 70s ! you remind me of a movie shot in the southern US


----------



## Zack

Barentin said:


> You look like straight from the 70s ! you remind me of a movie shot in the southern US


Is a cross between Satan and a Viking which is kinda cool. Or just a Viking covered in Anglo-Saxon blood...


----------



## Insignificant Other

thatsher said:


> nice name


You are very chic.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Interesting user name


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

You're a very nice person. I browsed through posts you made on other threads, and you clearly spend a lot of time making other people happy. The world needs more people like you!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I think she's beautiful inside and out.


----------



## LoveMissesG

Girl interrupted is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## GGTFM

If that's you in your avatar, then you're really beautiful.


----------



## The Linux Guy

GGTFM is an interesting user name. Does it stand for anything?


----------



## GGTFM

It stands for gan gan the fat man.


----------



## Miranda The Panda

We have talked before. I think you're really nice ^_^


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think Panda's are cute


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Epic sword pic


----------



## SamanthaRose16

I love your avatar & your username


----------



## srschirm

Looks to be a fun-loving person.


----------



## Nighthawk9

If the photo is really you... nice glasses. Not everyone can pull off those frames! AND if it is you in the photo, kudos for posting a pic of yourself. Im not that brave.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Has a really cool User name.


----------



## GGTFM

I like your profile pic because every time I look at it, it reminds me of final fantasy for some reason. XD


----------



## Jesuszilla

Awesome art work (on a side note I've noticed many SASers in general have such talent when it comes to drawing)


----------



## Cmasch

Likes to draw, cook, and likes comic books which is pretty awesome. I kind of wish I had gotten into those they seem like fun :yes


----------



## srschirm

Great quote. Inspirational.


----------



## Ashley123

srschirm said:


> Great quote. Inspirational.


If that's you on your avatar pic, you look really cute.


----------



## sad vlad

@*GirlInterruptedd* : Interesting status. Although my ego is pretty starved. I think I got that one covered. The Soul is starved too.

You also have nice eyes.


----------



## Earthshine

sad vlad said:


> *GirlInterruptedd* : Interesting status. Although my ego is pretty starved. I think I got that one covered. The Soul is starved too.
> 
> You also have nice eyes.


I saw your public profile, you have a good taste in movies


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Cool username I wanna use it for all my video game usernames now


----------



## srschirm

You also have a cool username and your profile is humorous.


----------



## littlecupcake

srschrim you seem like a smart and sensible person


----------



## ytower

hey littlecupcake, I don't know who you are but I'm sure you're a wonderful person! I hope you're having a good day and happiness follows you


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Has a clever username


----------



## i just want luv

I's a you'ng poet posting fo'r knowled'ge'.


----------



## Ladysoul

Your signature is eye catching and vibrates good energy


----------



## sajs

She is a lady and she has a soul.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives in Argentina.


----------



## sajs

He's thoughtful.


----------



## JackDaniels

sajs said:


> He's thoughtful.


GO MESSI :banana


----------



## sajs

JackDaniels said:


> GO MESSI :banana


He has the name of a whisky.

(I dont like football -or soccer as you call it-)


----------



## srschirm

Seems to have a good conscience.


----------



## Blag

srschirm, you said you keep yourself busy in your profile, i appreciate that.

+ I could just keep posting here alternatively to get lots of complements!


----------



## Imbored21

hot


----------



## bfs

Hot Dinosaur


----------



## JustSmileZee

Manga reader (awesome) and even lives in NYC? 10x awesome no no no 100x woot.


----------



## Riri11

I like your hair


----------



## Cmasch

From Canada and likes Yoga, that's pretty cool


----------



## CWe

You have an interesting username


----------



## Wylini

You look like a really cool guy.


----------



## srschirm

I can tell you have a sense of humor by your "About Me"


----------



## uziq

You have pretty eyes.


----------



## srschirm

Looks like a real cool dude.


----------



## Cmasch

Probably in my top 2 nicest people on this forum from what I've seen


----------



## marianammsfc

Despite having S.A you actually look like a friendly person


----------



## makavelithedon

I genuinely like your taste in music


----------



## Sean07

Your 'about me' section in your profile seems like a very honest and thoughtful account of yourself. You seem articulate and that's always a great thing to have. You're also Irish which is one of those life bonuses is it not?


----------



## srschirm

Likes some good music.


----------



## darlieq

Likeable dude.


----------



## crimeclub

Saw your name on here and finally found a legitimate opportunity to tell you: You're super attractive.


----------



## darlieq

Knows how to make a girl's day.


----------



## srschirm

Has over 300 posts and I swear half of them are devoted to lifting people up on this thread.


----------



## meepie

Has a unique look and seems like a good brother to his sister.


----------



## ilhamonsas

I like your avatar and I imagine you have a cute smile.


----------



## srschirm

This poster is doing a good job exercising, and has a sense of humor to boot.


----------



## Notgoingout

has a good list of 'turn-ons' and nice/cool glasses


----------



## srschirm

Also has a great list of 'turn-ons', and likes Kate Bush!


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

Is a genuinely good-hearted person with strong character. Seen some of your posts mate!


----------



## srschirm

Goes to UCF like my neighbor, and also is into bodybuilding!


----------



## meepie

Seems like a positive, kindred spirit on this forum hence why he is posting in this thread a lot  We need more of you lot here


----------



## Jesuszilla

Awesome math major (well now teacher) fellow INFP and Texan. Positive, optimistic and one of the members who seems to be doing well in her recovery. I feel like you're my long lost sister :lol


----------



## srschirm

Loves some cool movies and has acquitted himself as a valued member in his two years here.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ I've been gone for along time and this guy is still complimenting.


----------



## lizzy19

Helpful and kind


----------



## wrongguy

Pretty avatar. Seems nice.


----------



## The Linux Guy

He's the wrong guy but the right person to talk too. I guess that's a compliment. LOL


----------



## SupaDupaFly

epic sword is epic (again)


----------



## The Linux Guy

Avatar reminds me of a TV show I watched as a kid.


----------



## srschirm

Glad you're back! One of the kindest people on this forum.


----------



## Elad

says in your profile your slim so way to go not being fat


----------



## srschirm

Your compliment made me laugh, and you're an INFP--interesting type!


----------



## darlieq

Likeable chap.


----------



## srschirm

Likeable lass.


----------



## Lasair

I have not been on here in ages - I seen your avatar and your face made me smile


----------



## EvonneEzell

everyone is excellent.: )


----------



## Steinerz

You have a nice face.


----------



## Steinerz

zashiki warashi said:


> Steiner is moe.


Aw thanks!, you're kirei


----------



## srschirm

The fact you know some Japanese is awesome.


----------



## Elad

on the list of people to post in this thread the most, you are 6th

its nice of you to make so many people feel a little better, i think that shows some about you


----------



## crimeclub

You probably deal with the highest number of homoerotic compliments on this forum, and you put up with it like a champ, a rock hard, throbbing champ.


----------



## Elad

TheOLDPrince said:


> ^ makes funny posts


know nothing about you apart from the atmosphere album avatar and a post about sucking a hairy fat dick

good taste and funny, we should be friends



crimeclub said:


> You probably deal with the highest number of homoerotic compliments on this forum, and you put up with it like a champ, a rock hard, throbbing champ.


----------



## meepie

Cool and funny guy to talk to on chat and a fellow INFP. Also I heard the girls go gaga for him.


----------



## Elad

super intelligent, if i remember correctly actually tutored maths, yet till took the time to talk to plebs like me. also not so bad at scrabble (though not as good as me obv)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Elad said:


> super intelligent, if i remember correctly actually tutored maths, yet till took the time to talk to plebs like me. also not so bad at scrabble (though not as good as me obv)


Give with one hand take with the other eh lol. I think pretty much most has already been said, but I thought one more comment wouldn't hurt.

Good to see you posting again, always entertaining and you come across as a pretty down to earth, non-stuck-up sort of guy.

#****atcompliments


----------



## Elad

always seen you as a cool and friendly guy. I remember encountering you on facebook and thinking your surname was awesome, add onto this you have a sweet tattoo (i'm jealous) and I've always seen you as someone who would be cool offline too, perhaps even too cool to be hanging around these parts.

its a good old circle jerk and everyone is invited, come one come all, nothing to fear we use moisturizer. 

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well we could keep blowing each other off, or we could have a virtual beer instead. Thanks for the great words, you're a good lad. *raises drinking horn*


----------



## Elad

_raises pepsi max_

cheers fella

positive vibes in the air tonight, so hopefully neither of us are waiting for aids test results im so sorry. no one should be subjected to such corny jokes. keep it real you sexy norse god.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Elad said:


> _raises pepsi max_
> 
> cheers fella
> 
> positive vibes in the air tonight, so hopefully neither of us are waiting for aids test results im so sorry. no one should be subjected to such corny jokes. keep it real you sexy norse god.


Nah that's fine, I always play it safe, so don't hold back or anything. No one said Norse gods had to be straight, right?


----------



## srschirm

I'm assuming he likes Nine Inch Nails, which is pretty darn cool.


----------



## srschirm

Elad said:


> on the list of people to post in this thread the most, you are 6th
> 
> its nice of you to make so many people feel a little better, i think that shows some about you


Wow thanks! How did you find that out? LOL.


----------



## Riri11

compliment me people, i need some love


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

She knows what's up.


----------



## meepie

Has a unique username. And you can't go wrong with a Picard avatar. TNG ftw. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Seeker06

Cute as button.


----------



## srschirm

New poster that is already bringing the positivity.


----------



## alovelymystery

cherbird has big gentle eyes, nice


----------



## meepie

Seems like a very eloquently expressive person in a multitude of ways (art, photography, writing and style).


----------



## cool user name

has a warm, friendly smile


----------



## crescentmoon

Has a super cool username, so that instantly makes them cool in person. Stay cool, cool user name!


----------



## srschirm

Super artistic and kind person!


----------



## B l o s s o m

love those glasses


----------



## Owl-99

Joined the same year and month as me and from what I can tell is a positive person.


----------



## srschirm

Is intelligent and has become an utter fixture on this board the past three years.


----------



## Owl-99

Likes to help others and gives sound advice.


----------



## srschirm

Is fab at word associations and making lists.


----------



## Owl-99

Has a good attitude and is a positive force on this forum.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Cute avatar


----------



## Going Sane

Awesome status bro


----------



## LolaViola

Is cool and has a great sense of humor


----------



## srschirm

Has awesome interests and a beautiful avatar.


----------



## Commo

You have very smooth hair.


----------



## srschirm

Commo said:


> You have very smooth hair.


Is still young and has plenty of time to figure things out.


----------



## srschirm

You fought through your social anxiety to get your mom a birthday present. Such a good kid.


----------



## xxDark Horse

How about them Bengals?


----------



## tronjheim

You're awesome, man, for thinking Two Steps from Hell and Hans Zimmer are epic and indeed they are!


----------



## PrettyLonely

You look like a very nice and friendly guy ^_^


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Wonderful writing on your profile :]


----------



## srschirm

This guy looks really cool, and likes some awesome music.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

^ Has cool glasses.


----------



## saya2077

iAmCodeMonkey

I love your avatar. Hellraiser brings back good, silly memories.


----------



## srschirm

Isn't afraid to say sorry, and is into Goth!


----------



## bittersweetavenue

Your avatar makes me want to hug you.


----------



## srschirm

bittersweetavenue said:


> Your avatar makes me want to hug you.


What are you waiting for? :b I love your writing style and can tell you have an excellent sense of humor.


----------



## TabbyTab

You're a cool cat


----------



## srschirm

Likes 80s new wave! You're so cool!


----------



## Cmasch

srschirm said:


> Likes 80s new wave! You're so cool!


 srschirm is the energizer bunny of niceness on this site


----------



## srschirm

Cmasch said:


> srschirm is the energizer bunny of niceness on this site


:laugh: you look cool and you also like weightlifting!


----------



## liv490

srschirm, you seem like a really nice dude. And also your glasses are fab. And your hair. There's a lot of fab going on.


----------



## Imbored21

hot


----------



## GGTFM

Funny as f---.


----------



## Lasair

You seems to just want to be your own person and that is pretty cool


----------



## srschirm

This lass is a real sweetheart and happy we've had some conversation.


----------



## Bonfiya

I always see you commenting in this thread and I'm sure lots of people appreciate it. =)


----------



## srschirm

I can tell you're intelligent, and you have your whole life in front of you.


----------



## TabbyTab

You're amazing and I hope you have a good day


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ User Name reminds me of the Tab Key on my keyboard.


----------



## pmahones

TBH I dont know much about the person above me, but I ****ing love you and based on my experiences in the past with people we are all exactly the ****ing same. You may just go where no one's been. Keep loving show respect and you will be fine


----------



## Going Sane

That avatar is pretty dope, and I love the "ego silencer" thing, hopefully silencing the ego is going well for you. Good luck on your journey !

Edit: I might steal your signature quotes, they are bad ***.


----------



## CWe

Cool colorful avatar I like it!


----------



## goku23

all of your posts have an undertone of positivity and hope (even the complain-ey ones!) i think you've got really good morals and scope to achieve better things.


----------



## srschirm

Is jacked and seems to have a positive outlook on life!


----------



## elitebutterfly

Srschirm looks like a really awesome person with awesome glasses.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

elitebutterfly is a wonderful human being, who makes those close to her feel incredibly happy.


----------



## GGTFM

I don't know you, but you're avatar is dope as s---.


----------



## srschirm

You're a funny dude.


----------



## srschirm

BIG bump! C'mon guys! And not just because I'm the last person, lol.


----------



## NE2

You have a big bump.


Am I doing this right?


----------



## srschirm

You are indeed right.  You have a good sense of humor.


----------



## nakae

Your glasses look great on you.


----------



## killahwail

I like your signature. It made me think. More thinking. Ummm......I don't know what that animal avatar is...i thought it was mew2, but upon closer inspection...nope


----------



## goku23

cool avi and i really appreciate your signqture


----------



## Swagonite

goku and ripped as fuark i love u 4 lyfe


----------



## srschirm

Seems like a chill bro who gives credit where it is due.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has an AIM account.


----------



## srschirm

LOL. Is one of the friendliest persons on the board, and recognizes the greatness that is AIM.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Probably the smartest person I know...


----------



## srschirm

Wow that's greatly appreciated! You're probably the kindest person I know.


----------



## Iwannabemyself

Hello! I saw this thread and thought I would add.. but never expected you would be the person I am complimenting... but anyways.. thanks for the chats and the listening ear. I appreciate it. It makes me feel that I am not alone in all this


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pretty person who lives in Australia


----------



## srschirm

Sweet avatar! What is it from?


----------



## ilhamonsas

I wanna bite your arm cuz you're just adorable. :3


----------



## xxDark Horse

Owls are tasty!


----------



## Star241

^Good sense of humour


----------



## srschirm

Is new to the board, and bringing the compliments early. Nice!


----------



## Man01

Have just read the thread. Stan the man is a persistent poster. Nice perseverance!


----------



## WickedTiger

^ Poster above me is British, which automatically makes him awesome. Sorry, I just love the Brits, particularly the English.


----------



## WhoDey85

Badass avatar/name, obviously. We look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## srschirm

One of the nicest guys on the board, and just down the road from me. The Man!


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

You seem really friendly!!


----------



## srschirm

Seems to have a positive outlook on life. Bravo!


----------



## EchoIX

^Wicked sick glasses, yo. 
Friendly. I also like that he used the word "Bravo!" Good exclamation.


----------



## srschirm

Thanks man! It's awesome you work out.


----------



## The Linux Guy

srschirm said:


> Sweet avatar! What is it from?


From a Google search


----------



## peepnike

You're special.


----------



## srschirm

Just joined, but is already bringing the positivity!


----------



## WhoDey85

Someone who has given me a lot of support in all my time here. I really appreciate it man.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

I don't know anything about you, but tigers are pretty cool.


----------



## TabbyTab

Your profile pic is in a pleasing anime style I like it 

And your grindcore music business thingy sounds intriguing 

Stay rad


----------



## ShatteredGlass

u got da phre$hest avatar picz on all a' sas ; )


----------



## srschirm

Has a wide range of interesting interests


----------



## The Linux Guy

good guy


----------



## crimeclub

_You're_ a good guy. (Thanks for the compliment in the other thread)


----------



## CheesyBites

Looks like a funny guy and has kind eyes


----------



## Fangirl96

Your name makes me think about cheese and cheese is aaalways positive. Also, gotta love a fellow european.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Good at procrastinating.


----------



## srschirm

Has a rad avatar!


----------



## Peighton

He likes Before Sunrise too! :high5


----------



## SENNA

Peighton said:


> He likes Before Sunrise too! :high5


I like your signature it makes sense


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives in Brighton UK


----------



## srschirm

Likes to mix it up with a lot of different people; personable.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has four blog posts spelled 4


----------



## Harmeulius

Has a really cool avatar.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Age 24. I wish I could be that young again. Lives in an interesting place in the world.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Is a poster I recognize, therefore I'm usually interested in posts.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Has an interesting profile picture.


----------



## Theresa Ann

Like your signature.


----------



## CWe

Nice shirt


----------



## Harmeulius

Brown Eyed Wolf; I think wolves are fantastic creatures


----------



## lonerroom

Harmeulius said:


> Brown Eyed Wolf; I think wolves are fantastic creatures


I like your avatar, and I like that you like wolves because wolves really are fantastic creatures.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is sleepy.


----------



## srschirm

Has spent the majority of his time on this site uplifting other folks.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Has a sweet pair of spectacles


----------



## Charmeleon

AVENGED SEVENFOLD!!!!!!!!!

good taste in music, love me some A7X


----------



## meepie

Once saw a pic of him and he had cool hippie dread hair, cool


----------



## rosecolored

You seem like a nice person. I like how you're always supporting people here. You always have interesting avis, too.


----------



## srschirm

Has a great list of turn-ons, and is a Christian.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a nut but not related to a walnut.


----------



## xxDark Horse

nice sword


----------



## SENNA

I like your avatar looks menacing lol


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Looks nice. Well kempt.


----------



## Staticnz

Sexy user name!!


----------



## srschirm

Is motivated enough to have his own Soundcloud...bravo!


----------



## gopherinferno

you've never pissed me off way to go


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has 3,220 posts


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Older than me, therefore able to do stuff I wish I could do but can't lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is younger than me, therefore will probably live longer.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Is younger than me, therefore will probably live longer.


Eh, I have a few health complications...so probably not haha


----------



## FlowerChild13

Your username is an awesome song.. now it's stuck in my head


----------



## The Linux Guy

Your user name reminds me of the 1960's Only I wasn't born yet.


----------



## srschirm

Shows a good knowledge of social history.


----------



## cat001

Has lots of posts! Genuinely impressed.


----------



## lonzy

Has her own photography site. That's pretty awesome, also I love your photos!


----------



## SENNA

Lives in the UK, 1 thing in common


----------



## meepie

Seems like cool person with a great sense of style in clothing


----------



## LongLiveTheDead

Meepie, good choice in games/shows. Amazing taste I must say


----------



## srschirm

Just joined, and already complimenting! I like that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Spreadin' the positivity! Especially in this thread.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

^ I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I think you are a sensitive person. Which is a rare and admirable quality.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Has a lot more blogs than I could ever even make the effort to get half.

Amazing commitment. : )


----------



## srschirm

I like your signature.


----------



## Imbored21

hot,


----------



## goku23

seen you post a few times and seem a cool guy who puts himself down too much undeservedly, would bet that people would like to talk to you if given the chance.
also, if thats you in the avi you should approach more girls cos you're a good looking dude


----------



## Sean07

Enjoy your football posts, very knowledgable about the game


----------



## selfloathingregular

You've got to love the fog on the tyne.


----------



## srschirm

Just joined the forum and is already making positive contributions.


----------



## selfloathingregular

More than 6000 posts and he can still find the time to give out compliments! He's a star!


----------



## Star241

Not long joined and already complimenting people!


----------



## nihilistquestion

username reminds me of the cosmos - truly a bright star!


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Nice username. cool location


----------



## Seiyoku

Has a cool avatar and makes nice posts relating to specific interests and forum games, very nice, makes me want to participate in some.


----------



## srschirm

Has a very interesting profile. I bet he'd be a good person to get to know.


----------



## rj2060

You seem to be a very positive person. I'm glad for you.


----------



## i suck at life

your avatar is life lol
and you live in a cool city.. i wish i lived in a city named Eugene lol


----------



## reaffected

i suck at life said:


> your avatar is life lol
> and you live in a cool city.. i wish i lived in a city named Eugene lol


I positively love your album cover


----------



## Kodi

reaffected said:


> I positively love your album cover


You seem to be a very adventurous person which is super cool, also you take good pictures and you're very pretty


----------



## Barakiel

Good taste in films


----------



## Chieve

im kind of an old user...but 3 years ago when i used to come on here i would try to give people really personal and long compliments judging on what they post, and not just give a half assed compliment (no offense to everyone else)...but it doesnt really seem like a compliment to me unless you actually try to find something

anyways here it goes
@Barakiel

reading your post about materialistic parents it made respect the fact you arent materialistic. I grew up in a rich area (im not rich myself) and all these kids get them nice things and are spoiled and are highly dependent on it. Its evident, and I admire someone who legitimately cares about real meaning and thought people put into. It also shows the real people, so many people are dependent on material, its kinda annoying sometimes when people break up with someone who cant really give them anything nice even though they try their best to make a meaningful relationship...my cousin is someone whos more materialistic than real...so I kinda know what its like too. It also seems like you dont like to use labels, since you said you hate the word "alpha" "beta" and "normies," shows me you don't really judge people on shallow terms, it makes you a more approachable person in my opinion.

The link you posted about you playing the accordion was actually pretty good, Im not sure if you wrote that melody, but if you did it sounds really good. I think its a relaxing song and it makes me feel like im in italy near one of the canals or in france. Pretty much a song that puts me in a great atmosphere. Again if you made that you are a pretty good artist  and if you are practicing a piece, I know you thought it was sloppy, but I actually thought it was pretty good. I always wanted to try to play the accordion one day, it is a cool instrument.

I also saw you post this,



Barakiel said:


>


I laughed at this, shows me you have a sense of humor and you can be a fun person to be around. Judging by this and the accordion, shows me you are kind of a lively person. Personally, im on my computer a lot...i dont do real world things any more, but again, considering you seem lively, it makes me think youd be an interesting person to be around, because you actually do things like practice the accordion, and you actually do constructive things like try to learn the accordion. I cant say that for most people now a days, not even myself lol. Ill use myself as an example...all I do now a days is watch tv, go on my computer, and play video games, I never really go to the woods any more, or practice the violin, or go to the gym any more. So the fact you are actually doing something constructive is admirable in my opinion and I wish I had the motivation to do something like that again...

as I go through your posts I can tell you have an appreciation of art. I think thats really cool and it shows you have a creative eye. Again, I find something like that really admirable, because its hard to be creative sometimes lol

I noticed in one of your posts you said you dont seem to be ready for college or the real world. But to be honest I think you are, youre creative, real, and you seem to have the work ethic to actually work and improve yourself. I know its scary but I definitely know thing you should be, I dont know if you wanna major in art or music, but if you do, you would definitely to good in that area. And after reading you post about how you hate seeing a messy bed after your shower, shows me your a neat freak or perfectionist, which definitely shows youll be successful, im not saying making your bed will make you successful, but the fact it bothers you, it just shows in your personality, you dont like to leave things half assed or messy and you like to do a good job on things, so thats why I think youll be successful, because you wont be lazy or half *** you work and actually try your best to do a good job.

It shows youre a good friend that it was bothering you that you felt like you may lose contact with someone, I think it shows a good friend when you want to make sure you guys stay in contact and always keep a bond, it shows that you are real and genuine towards your friends...not like other people who have like 1000s of friends and just use them to go out and drink or w/e they do

again, you seem to be a really good artist and be a creative person in general. Im assuming you know multiple instruments judging by the fact this is played on the guitar.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1idGTkT9JpL

I know its short but again, it just shows your creative aspect, and I think that was a cool catchy tune too  I liked it a lot because its catchy and easy to play with. It would be cool to hear if you ever built on that or put that in any songs you wrote. Im sure you making really great/cool songs and would definitely love to hear something you made 

I hope this was a good compliment for you, I always try my best to learn about people and compliment them on what I see what they post. Its not always easy but I hope I did a good job....sorry if I didnt...


----------



## PrincessV

@Chieve

You seem super kind. I can't believe you went so outta your way to comment somebody like that. That made me surprised, in a good way.

Your picture is cute!  Aww. You also seem like a very interesting person that I could relate to.


----------



## srschirm

Seems very genuine, and a good communicator.


----------



## eveningbat

The person above me is an amazing person, and the person I have missed a lot.


----------



## srschirm

This individual is a hard worker, appreciates the simple things in life, and is great to talk to. I've missed her too!


----------



## EchoIX

Second time srschirm is the poster above me when I come down here.
Seems really on top of this topic here, and still rockin' some fine glasses. 
Don't know ya, but you seem like a chill dude, dude.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Echo is rocking one cool looking avatar  Really reminds me of the dreamkeepers graphic novel, he can also appreciate one fine set of specs  

Truly a fine individual :clap


----------



## Jesuszilla

cute avatar


----------



## srschirm

Seems like someone who would be fun to chill with in person; great interests!


----------



## Imbored21

hot


----------



## SilentLyric

one of the funniest, hottest, whitest, guys I know.


----------



## srschirm

SilentLyric said:


> one of the funniest, hottest, whitest, guys I know.


Is from Wisconsin! Where my roots also are.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Quite good looking
(Assuming that's you in the avatar).


----------



## MCHB

Yarrrrrr awesome!


----------



## GhostlyWolf

He can beat me in sword fighting. Very impressive since my combat experience in the art of swords is from Knights of the Old Republic on Xbox...


----------



## srschirm

Isn't afraid to say when someone can beat him...a very admirable social quality.


----------



## peace_love

srschirm said:


> Isn't afraid to say when someone can beat him...a very admirable social quality.


A cutie, from your pic. I like that you are smiling


----------



## Orbiter

You are a very empathetic person from what I can tell.


----------



## desartamiu

You like all kinds of music.


----------



## Rodrigo R

A nice avatar!


----------



## meepie

Has a cute avatar


----------



## MCHB

Cute and adorable; likes beards and that makes her awesome!


----------



## srschirm

Looks like a really cool dude, and is developing his professional skills!


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Has cute glasses.


----------



## Satou T

I don't know you, but you're probably someone really special!

You're in this topic so that means you're compassionate. That's pretty cool.


----------



## srschirm

Satou T said:


> I don't know you, but you're probably someone really special!
> 
> You're in this topic so that means you're compassionate. That's pretty cool.


Is new here and already making a positive impact on the Relationships forum.


----------



## srschirm

Been way too long on this one! There's nothing to compliment this person about?? :b


----------



## preetlove

Simply Awesome dude


----------



## Tomwc

I love the fact you are so involved in this forum, thank you for all your contributions! Looking at your profile and everything people say about you gives me a really good impression of what a compassionate person you are. Keep being that guy 

Oh and the fact you put Walden and Tao Te Ching on your favourite books is just awesome


----------



## Skeletra

^ You seem to have pretty neat hobbies


----------



## harrison

What is there not to like about a 31 year old girl from Norway.

I mean really.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Very wise man. Australian. Gives helpful advice.


----------



## srschirm

Through his air of darkness, you can tell he does care about people. A valuable member of SAS.


----------



## HimynamesT

All you guys are beautiful people shine on lovley people!! ?


----------



## srschirm

Thanks! Just got here and is already trying to help improve peoples' moods.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Positive, kind, friendly...basically, a very nice and pleasant guy. Someone you can trust. 100% friend material.


----------



## srschirm

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Positive, kind, friendly...basically, a very nice and pleasant guy. Someone you can trust. 100% friend material.


Thanks bro! You seem really genuine...I admire that.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Orbiter

Damn neat avatar!


----------



## UnusualSuspect

So is yours. Simple and stylish.
Also, you seem like an easy going guy in a good way. Relaxed. I could be wrong though.


----------



## joked35

I spoke to you in the chat room and it was fun.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I'm going to assume you were talking to Orbiter since I don't recall talking to you in the chatroom and we posted at the same time.
You are artistic, assuming you drew that scratchy avatar. If you didn't draw that, it's still a cool avatar.


----------



## Cmasch

Doesn't care what people think which is respectable


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Has excelent taste in pets (btw can you sell me an unicorn baby ?)


----------



## sajs

He is a renegade.


----------



## srschirm

Is humorous!


----------



## meepie

Has a great collection of pictures documenting his time since a teenager, enjoyed looking through them thoroughly!


----------



## srschirm

meepie said:


> Has a great collection of pictures documenting his time since a teenager, enjoyed looking through them thoroughly!


Aw thanks! You're an intelligent and interesting poster.


----------



## desartamiu

You look like a really friendly guy


----------



## srschirm

bluethousand said:


> You look like a really friendly guy


Must be great if from Finland, my motherland as well!


----------



## EternalReckoning

You look like a nice person, I dont know you but im getting that vibe


----------



## Shinobi1001

EternalReckoning said:


> You look like a nice person, I dont know you but im getting that vibe


You look like the next Bob Ross, love the colorful photo :smile2:


----------



## EternalReckoning

Shinobi1001 said:


> You look like the next Bob Ross, love the colorful photo :smile2:


lmao Thank you xD


----------



## srschirm

EternalReckoning said:


> lmao Thank you xD


I get the feeling I'd get along well with this guy based on his profile, posting, etc.


----------



## Orbiter

You look like a very approachable person and I compliment you on your looks.
All you people are decent fellas, honestly.


----------



## srschirm

Orbiter said:


> You look like a very approachable person and I compliment you on your looks.


Thanks brother, that means a lot. Must be the German blood.

You say you're interested in outer space...me too! As a kid I used to read a lot about it...it's still fascinating. It'd be cool to learn from you.


----------



## Orbiter

srschirm said:


> Thanks brother, that means a lot. Must be the German blood.
> 
> You say you're interested in outer space...me too! As a kid I used to read a lot about it...it's still fascinating. It'd be cool to learn from you.


Don't mention it man.
It's more like greek blood but since I grew up in Germany, I really adapted the mentality of the people here and I'm still pretty cool with growing up here, despite all the bad experiences that I had with people.
I'm afraid I can't teach much about space since it's only an hobby interest of mine but maybe I could tell you the few things that I know.


----------



## Jesuszilla

A smart realistic guy who can tell it like it is. I respect that.


----------



## Perkins

You seem smart and good-hearted, and from reading your posts I find I do often agree with a lot of what you say. I like your perspective on things and you seem realistic.


----------



## xxDark Horse

nice avatar


----------



## srschirm

xxDark Horse said:


> nice avatar


I enjoy your posts, you bring a refreshing perspective.


----------



## Xenacat

srschirm said:


> I enjoy your posts, you bring a refreshing perspective.


You are attractive and you have good posts.....


----------



## srschirm

Xenacat said:


> You are attractive and you have good posts.....


You made my day, thank you! You're also good-looking and seem down-to-earth. And you like fashion!


----------



## The Starry night

You seem to be nice.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

A total sweetie, and funny, too!


----------



## srschirm

DiscardYourFear said:


> A total sweetie, and funny, too!


I really enjoy reading your posts. You seem so level-headed.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice hair .


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Great guy, the first person that friended me here. What's not to like?


----------



## Cmasch

Seems to be getting life in order from reading profile and has a cool name


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Friendly, honest guy.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

People can't even find the words to compliment you with, that's why nobody complimented you yet 

You also talk to yourself a lot, which I can relate you.

And we both share the same username, status and avatar, so that's nice. I like people who are similar to myself.


----------



## BoxJellyfish

You create interesting and varied threads.


----------



## rdrr

A valued member of the forum, no bones about it.


----------



## umakemebarf

They are really cool


----------



## Jesuszilla

Great username and funny avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie

A reasonable, kind, thoughtful hard-working individual who always tries to hear the other person out.


----------



## Barakiel

Basically the role model for us all o:


----------



## TurningPoint

You have quite a high post count! It's great to see you contribute so much to this forum.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Nice avatar 

You're also from Toronto, just like me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's cool and ironic that your an Unusual Suspect going around robbing people and shooting up ships. :lol


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> It's cool and ironic that your an Unusual Suspect going around robbing people and shooting up ships. :lol


Funny dude!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^ Isn't wearing glasses and still looks cool.


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> ^ Isn't wearing glasses and still looks cool.


Thanks dude! I've always thought your avatar was cool.


----------



## Arcases

nice haircut


----------



## srschirm

Wants to look like an Asian, and Asians are cool.


----------



## Konev

It's neat that you say on your page you like to meet new people even though you have SA.


----------



## The Linux Guy

He's a metal head


----------



## srschirm

You're a fixture on the board, someone whose posts I always look forward to viewing!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Isn't wearing glasses any more.


----------



## Salvatori

That's one hell of a sword...


----------



## srschirm

Salvatori said:


> That's one hell of a sword...


Your compliment made me laugh! :grin2:


----------



## smeeble

You seem like a really nice guy! :laugh:


----------



## srschirm

smeeble said:


> You seem like a really nice guy! :laugh:


You like books about the supernatural and also romance novels, which I also think are cool! :smile2:


----------



## kiwikiwi

You are fine looking young man.


----------



## srschirm

kiwikiwi said:


> You are fine looking young man.


You're funny, and your compliment made my day!


----------



## Cmasch

I joined site awhile back and you still seem to be helping people out and a genuinely cool person.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Envious of your amazing facial hair.


----------



## NuthinSimple

I bet you're wonderful at routing garlic!


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

I bet you're amazing at being complex and not simple...


----------



## NuthinSimple

TheGarlicRouter said:


> I bet you're amazing at being complex and not simple...


You're not out of your mind :grin2:


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

NuthinSimple said:


> You're not out of your mind :grin2:


Your mood shouldn't be bored!


----------



## Kovu

Pretty cool guy


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Has the cutest avatar ever!


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty cool person.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Has a mesmerizing avatar.


----------



## meepie

Cute bunny with glasses avatar


----------



## Chinesefood25

Seems good-natured.


----------



## srschirm

Chinesefood25 said:


> Seems good-natured.


Obviously has good taste in cuisine.


----------



## Emar

srschirm said:


> Obviously has good taste in cuisine.


Great hairstyle and adorable smile


----------



## DiscardYourFear

meepie said:


> Cute bunny with glasses avatar


That's a guinea pig, but thank you. 
To the person above me:

Has a great mind because had the same compliment as I did for the person I was going to compliment.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Gives the best compliment ever. Wow, thank you!


----------



## Chinesefood25

srschirm said:


> Obviously has good taste in cuisine.


Yay.

Has a yummy avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a cool username.


----------



## Cmasch

Awesome dude, first person on my friends list when I joined awhile back.


----------



## Kevin001

Awe, thanks bro. I do remember you, I think we had a conversation or two on the chat thing with the old layout.

But yeah the person above me is a real chill guy.


----------



## Chinesefood25

The color of the font is pretty.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

i like chinese food too


----------



## Kevin001

You're a super positive person, continue being you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ you're working very hard with your exercising and fitness, ( you post there on the exercise forum) and this is the quality of determination and perseverance .


----------



## srschirm

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ you're working very hard with your exercising and fitness, ( you post there on the exercise forum) and this is the quality of determination and perseverance .


I find you to be quite humorous!


----------



## Kevin001

Very positive guy.


----------



## Deadly Assassin

Nice guy. I see you around a lot.


----------



## LonelyGuy0

Your description is so simple and straight to the point.
You don't need something flashy to describe yourself.


----------



## Cmasch

New user already interacting and complimenting people which is cool


----------



## naes

Cmasch said:


> New user already interacting and complimenting people which is cool


^ Badass sig. Plus training a unicorn sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice avatar .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Cool dude with a light bulb. I wonder if He's got an idea.


----------



## LonelyGuy0

You've got tons of people talking to you. That's a sure sign of a good personality. Wish I was like that!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lied about me. And made me laugh :lol


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

You seem to have a good sense of humor


----------



## LonelyGuy0

Love your name mate.


----------



## meepie

New member, but posting good things for people in hte positive section already.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Her user name makes me wonder if she lives in a pocket or not. Must be a very small girl. Or a very large pocket. :lol


----------



## 314

a positive person with a wonderful sense of humor  also apparently a guru-level forum poster, with an epic avatar image


----------



## The Starry night

A new member who seems to be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

One of the nicest posters here.


----------



## StephCurry

Very cool, easy-going guy.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has an interesting user name. It confuses me. I enjoy the confusion it brings. :lol


----------



## LonelyGuy0

You live with a learning disability.
I can relate.


----------



## srschirm

LonelyGuy0 said:


> You live with a learning disability.
> I can relate.


Already displaying his empathy in his brief stay here.


----------



## user2017

You look like a really nice guy.


----------



## naes

Kevin001 said:


> Nice avatar .


Thanks man. I contemplated the Vulcan salute but figured that might be too nerdy xD.

OH ALMOST FORGOT! I have to compliment you now! I like your avatar too. Plus you are one of those people who keeps their avatar the same which helps me to recognize you on the forum xD


----------



## Kevin001

naes said:


> Plus you are one of those people who keeps their avatar the same which helps me to recognize you on the forum xD


I change it from time to time. There are like 4-5 I rotate. Thanks for the complement though .


----------



## naes

Kevin001 said:


> I change it from time to time. There are like 4-5 I rotate. Thanks for the complement though .


Oh haha. I didn't even realize xD


----------



## LonelyGuy0

naes said:


> Oh haha. I didn't even realize xD


You look like an awesome dude.


----------



## meepie

He may be a lonely guy but is also a friendly person


----------



## poisongenius

Your nickname reminds me of the character "Meap" in Phineas and Ferb series, which is a cute and funny alien.
The smiling avatar looks gorgeous too.


----------



## meepie

Reminded me of a brilliant avatar I meant to use. I love meap on Phineas nd ferb >


----------



## Kevin001

Has a very cute avatar.


----------



## user2017

You are always nice to everyone.


----------



## LonelyGuy0

You live in Germany. German food is some of the best I've ever tasted. Also, literally joined a few days ago, but is showing people empathy and complimenting them.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Nice avatar


----------



## StephCurry

Creative username.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Is secretly Stephen Curry which is awesome lol


----------



## user2017

Has some really nice hobbies


----------



## Derps101

Awsome enthusiasm for finding a new hobby


----------



## meepie

Username is funny and makes me smile, derps, lol


----------



## novalax

The Pillsbury dough man is awesome, also it seems like you have a genuine interest in making others feel better.


----------



## meepie

Read his posts and I cannot believe he is 18, he is knowledgeable and mature for his age.


----------



## novalax

meepie said:


> Read his posts and I cannot believe he is 18, he is knowledgeable and mature for his age.


That is about the greatest compliment you could have given me!


----------



## starsfire

You seem nice. And you have very nice eye brows if that is you in the pic. Also you look nice in the color green. You seem enthusiastic as well. Or thats what it seems like from the comments above this .


----------



## srschirm

starsfire said:


> You seem nice. And you have very nice eye brows if that is you in the pic. Also you look nice in the color green. You seem enthusiastic as well. Or thats what it seems like from the comments above this .


Is Christian and also likes horror..nice!


----------



## StephCurry

Friendly face. Looks like a very optimistic person.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Looks like an actor that I cannot for the life of me think of his name.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ not an actor, ball player......Stephen Curry

Um, I don't know much about this person but she looks friendly and has nice hair .


----------



## StephCurry

LOL goes to show Curry is so baby-faced he can pass off as an 18 year old :haha

Also compliment : really cool guy, always gives his honest useful opinion. And likes b-ball!


----------



## LonelyGuy0

You're English. My favourite show (in case you couldn't tell, Doctor Who) is English. And some of my favourite YouTubers are English. In short, I love English.


----------



## The Linux Guy

chose honest user name.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I like the person's avatar above me..makes me think of soul caliber for some reason. 😃


----------



## The Linux Guy

A very beautiful Woman. And she wrote me a wonderful compliment.


----------



## melancholyxmike

I admire your courage to persevere in life despite your learning disorder.


----------



## Kevin001

Very cool person who is comfortable in his own skin.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has a light bulb avatar. He must have many ideas in his head.


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Has a light bulb avatar. He must have many ideas in his head.


Is a good writer.


----------



## uglyaznboi72

i hate compliments, i always get ugly **** from the peeps


----------



## Kevin001

Great guy underneath all the negativity.


----------



## pied vert

lol ^^

Looking through your posts, I just see the last 2 things you wrote:



> *Type what you're thinking about right now*
> _I shouldn't have eaten that, too much cheese. Get it together Kevin.
> 
> _ *What was the last thing you ate? *
> _Chicken spaghetti _


and that made me laugh


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep it was loaded with cheese. Ugh.

You seem like a cool person and your avatar is cool.


----------



## farfegnugen

His neon profile gave me a buzz


----------



## lizzy19

interesting username


----------



## The Linux Guy

srschirm said:


> Is a good writer.


me or him? :lol

Your a cool dude.


----------



## StephCurry

I like your posts.


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> me or him? :lol
> 
> Your a cool dude.


You dude!

Chef picked a good player for his avatar!


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Looks like some kid that use to annoy me to death in middle school.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like she has great hair.


----------



## quirkiful

Seems like someone who knows how to compliment women lol


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Haven't you already noticed ? I'm Rapunzel.


----------



## Jesuszilla

What a fantastic username
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Real cool guy.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

He's the Gandhi of SAS


----------



## quirkiful

Hey, where's my compliment?? Lol


----------



## user2017

I read some of your posts and I think you are a really nice person.


----------



## 629753

I like his signature


----------



## LonelyGuy0

Good screen name.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice avatar.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Nice avatar.


you're an adorable lightbulb


----------



## Jesuszilla

Interesting avatar, what or who is it? I see some giant heads in the background that's oddly creepy in a good way


----------



## user2017

You have a funny username.


----------



## Venompoo

You have a great sense of humour : )


----------



## Kevin001

You have a nice avatar.


----------



## smeeble

I like your avatar


----------



## Kevin001

She likes Star Wars so she is cool in my book.


----------



## meepie

A kind,gentle soul.


----------



## lonerroom

meepie said:


> A kind,gentle soul.


I like your nose


----------



## meepie

I like your photography


----------



## xxDark Horse

You were one of the first members I knew when I first joined SAS.

You're cool.


----------



## lonerroom

Jesuszilla said:


> Interesting avatar, what or who is it? I see some giant heads in the background that's oddly creepy in a good way


thank you, its Carrie from 1976 Carrie sitting in a park with mannequin heads wandering around


----------



## lonerroom

xxDark Horse said:


> You were one of the first members I knew when I first joined SAS.
> 
> You're cool.


You have a beautiful neck


----------



## lonerroom

meepie said:


> I like your photography


thank you Meepie


----------



## Jesuszilla

I love Carrie so that makes you even more awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## changecreator

Your username is the most awesome name I´ve ever heard


----------



## lonerroom

changecreator said:


> Your username is the most awesome name I´ve ever heard


You have awesome elbows


----------



## changecreator

that was an awesome guess (my elbows are really great)


----------



## lonerroom

changecreator said:


> that was an awesome guess (my elbows are really great)


you also have an awesome forehead


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy.


----------



## Tomwc

20000+ posts, it's great that you care for this place


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Nice smile, friendly face.


----------



## gumballhead

Looks to be a dead head.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Cool name brah


----------



## lonerroom

xxDark Horse said:


> Cool name brah


You have a really really cool back pack when you were in the 4th grade


----------



## xxDark Horse

lonerroom said:


> You have a really really cool back pack when you were in the 4th grade


You know me? What the fu... Not too surprising honestly, surely i'd meet someone I know irl on here.

Okay then, what's my first name?


----------



## lonerroom

xxDark Horse said:


> You know me? What the fu... Not too surprising honestly, surely i'd meet someone I know irl on here.
> 
> Okay then, what's my first name?


I was being sarcastic, I don't know you from real life, I was just assuming your back pack was cool as all back packs are cool


----------



## 314

someone who appears to have a great taste for food and a great sense of humor haha


----------



## Kevin001

Cool username.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is 25 years old. I wish I could that young again.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

Your sword is very HD.


----------



## wyatt48620

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> Your sword is very HD.


You have an excellent sense of humor.


----------



## meepie

You have a good sense of recognizing good humor


----------



## Kevin001

Great well rounded person.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Great well rounded person.


I like that you have Slappy The Ventriloquist Dummy from Goosebumps's Night Of The Living Dummy as your avatar


----------



## lonerroom

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Is 25 years old. I wish I could that young again.


you still are young, old is after 50, so enjoy you're youth while you still have it


----------



## Kevin001

lonerroom said:


> I like that you have Slappy The Ventriloquist Dummy from Goosebumps's Night Of The Living Dummy as your avatar


Billy from the movie Dead Silence. That Slappy dummy doesn't even look like my avatar, lol.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Billy from the movie Dead Silence. That Slappy dummy doesn't even look like my avatar, lol.


he does a little bit


----------



## rj2060

You're funny!


----------



## 629753

Nice picture, dog meditating


----------



## srschirm

impedido10 said:


> Nice picture, dog meditating


Likes basketball and is gaining control over his social anxiety!


----------



## 629753

srschirm said:


> Likes basketball and is gaining control over his social anxiety!


His handsome


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty entertaining guy .


----------



## flyingMint

Kevin! 
Hes not 11! 
just another one of our own brethren? (that rhymes with Kevin right?) 
a little piece of kindness 
I guess you could say he's from heaven? '' ''

...the point is Kevin is great. He's like all over the forum and always in a good mood.


----------



## Jesuszilla

From Texas with good taste in movies. In short long lost brother? I think so haha


----------



## StephCurry

He's mellow. And a cool guy. One of the few people I like on the site.


----------



## Kevin001

Knows his basketball and is friendly. :smile2:


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Knows his basketball and is friendly. :smile2:


you have a very perfectly shaped forehead


----------



## 314

your sense of humor really cracks me up, and you say it completely in a serious tone haha
also your username is awesome, it always reminded of a similarily titled song "Rainroom"


----------



## Kevin001

Cool username. Not sure what the numbers represent though.


----------



## farfegnugen

says a lot without ever moving his lips


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think it's really cool that I can't pronounce your user name.


----------



## StephCurry

I like your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool and funny guy. Plus he likes basketball which is awesome.


----------



## StephCurry

Very chilled, friendly dude. Always takes his time to provide his thoughtful opinion on all threads. Makes up a big chunk of the likeable side of SAS.


----------



## meepie

Smart and mature for his age


----------



## Kevin001

Very friendly kindhearted person.


----------



## StephCurry

Acknowledges I'm the best point guard in the league.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has 1,499 posts


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Has 1,499 posts


This guy is doing his best to overcome social anxiety, and lift others up in the process.


----------



## lonerroom

Hmmmm has a very friendly smile and looks like Michael J. Fox from Back To The Future

and @314 thank you, I was quite serious when I said those things but I'm glad you found it amusing


----------



## StephCurry

Hilarious dude. Love his posts.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool kid. Makes entertaining posts and loves his basketball.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb

I like the flashy flash


----------



## The Linux Guy

Wrote one blog.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool guy that deserves good friends. Very likable.


----------



## Repix

And another guy being very likable! approved!


----------



## meepie

He's


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Kawaii username ^


----------



## Kevin001

He has an awesome avatar.


----------



## farfegnugen

Seems to have a good pma


----------



## SeraphSoul

hehe I love your avatar!! It looks very expressive!


----------



## meepie

cute avatar


----------



## mdw9124

meepie said:


> cute avatar


I was looking through your post history and you're an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## forgetmylife

StephCurry said:


> Hilarious dude. Love his posts.


OG username!

is agnostic, thumbs up for that!

is in shape physically it sounds

and has a witty sense of humor "Stu(dying) at uni." haha

dam not sure how I ended up on the previous page when i clicked this thread...


----------



## rockyraccoon

He lives in So Cal! Would love to live there with the great weather and the Sun, beaches


----------



## lonerroom

rockyraccoon said:


> He lives in So Cal! Would love to live there with the great weather and the Sun, beaches


Nice profile picture that makes me think of the 1960's and 1970's music, now I must listen to the Carpenters


----------



## Kevin001

Very entertaining guy.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Really cool avatar


----------



## TheChainTV

Hey person above me, that is a nice shirt you got there


----------



## meepie

Has a cool first name, Hero. Like seriously why didn't my parents name me that?


----------



## sajs

Most skilled mathematician from all times.


----------



## Andre

sajs, I remember humor in your posts. Possibly not intentionally but you made me laugh. Intentionally if I may acknowledge you as a troll.


----------



## sajs

He laughs easily (so it seems)



Rufus said:


> sajs, I remember humor in your posts. Possibly not intentionally but you made me laugh. Intentionally if I may acknowledge you as a troll.


What ? It is probably intentional. I don't make unintentional jokes (although what is funny for someone is subjective).

If any comment I made was just a "funny" statement without adding anything relevant to the thread is just because I don't consider the thread something "relevant" (lets say) that might lead to an interesting conversation,


----------



## AFoundLady

^ Seems to have a sense of humor. Seems like a good person.


----------



## Kevin001

Very positive person that seems to have it all figured out.


----------



## regimes

@Kevin001 is a really nice, supportive person.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ total package. Captivating, opinionated, and funny.


----------



## Resergence

@Kevin001 Smart and a sense of humor.


----------



## meepie

New member who is contributing actively to the community and is good looking.



sajs said:


> Most skilled mathematician from all times.


I wish, no meepie's theorem yet. Workin on it. :lol


----------



## StephCurry

Such a kind, warm-hearted person. You can tell he has a clean soul. I wish I could be like him.


----------



## Andre

@StephCurry
I liked your facial expressions in your last two avatars. You looked powerful. This last one is so sad in comparison. What happened?


----------



## AFoundLady

Has a cool profile pic


----------



## Kevin001

The reason I wake up in the morning, lol. No but honestly she is really cool and inspirational.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Wicked signature dude, totally wicked


----------



## sajs

An Italian Stallion.


----------



## AFoundLady

Very cool dude from Argentina with an awesome signature. His posts are generally funny lol


----------



## sajs

She is not so lost as she thinks, in fact she seems to be right on track for a 19 years old. Keep it up !


----------



## StephCurry

^^
An intelligent guy from what I can infer. I enjoy reading his posts.



Rufus said:


> I liked your facial expressions in your last two avatars. You looked powerful. This last one is so sad in comparison. What happened?


That was Stephen Curry in my last two pics, not me aha. As for what happened, a number of things but I won't bore anyone with detail.

Let's just say this current avatar depicts who I am and how I feel 95% of the time.


----------



## AFoundLady

A nice person who loves his basketball.


----------



## Kevin001

Goal oriented and very entertaining.


----------



## AFoundLady

Optimistic and a nice person. Glad I am entertaining lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think She's pretty cool.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool guy seems to know a lot of people here.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

He supports people here on SAS a lot and that is a wonderful thing


----------



## Kevin001

She is a very free spirited person, I like that about her.


----------



## Crisigv

Probably one of the kindest members on this site.


----------



## meepie

She's a beautiful person(even if she doesn't think so herself)


----------



## flyingMint

A nice cool person, who deserves to be treated more kindly!


----------



## AFoundLady

An awesome mint that flies

Nah, but really, comes across as a very kind, warm and friendly person


----------



## srschirm

alostgirl said:


> An awesome mint that flies
> 
> Nah, but really, comes across as a very kind, warm and friendly person


Is making her presence felt in the Positive Thinking section...great to see! :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Very nice guy, doesn't seem to post as often as he once did but I enjoy his posts.


----------



## Mithun

He seems to be very active on this forum, Good job!


----------



## srschirm

Mithun said:


> He seems to be very active on this forum, Good job!


Always thought you were pretty funny.


----------



## Kevin001

Very nice guy. A guy I looked up to when I first joined.


----------



## Gregory House

Such a good fellow, if I remember you were one the of the first who wished me welcome to SAS Family and Comunity. Your qoute shows wonderful gift in lyrica and poetic skills, and I think there are many more talents you have to give to world and people around. So, I don't think logically a kind of person you are, good and hones should be in "worry".


----------



## The Punisher

Don't really know you but you seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

With a name like that you can come straight out of Game of Thrones 

And Game of Thrones is awesome, thus you are awesome


----------



## The Punisher

Neo thanks you.


----------



## Gregory House

The Punisher said:


> Don't really know you but you seem like a nice guy.


You too, thank you very much.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has a happy balloon.


----------



## The Punisher

Looks like a cool guy


----------



## AFoundLady

Nice guy, seems to be curious and smart, kinda obsessed with Neo for some reason...


----------



## smeeble

You're a sweet gal! ;0


----------



## Kevin001

Cool kid. Seems like she is very energetic/happy judging off her posts.


----------



## twistix

Genuinely kind & encouraging person from what I can see. Seems very likeable. Should give yourself more credit.


----------



## SouthFL

Your avatar can dance really good.


----------



## aragog

You seem really funny! I like the joke you've put in your signature.


----------



## twistix

You seem very diligent & bright. I imagine you are initially reserved around people but have a very vibrant personality. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like a good person. I just wish she would post more so I can see more of her personality.


----------



## AFoundLady

A very good person and friend. Genuine guy, offered me advice countless of times. Very positive and loyal too


----------



## Kevin001

A very caring and positive person.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

One of my favourite people here and one of the few I actually recognise. xP


----------



## rockyraccoon

Love how the avatar parallels his signature; very poetic.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

seems passionate about his rock music and that's good


----------



## MichaelSmith

You are 21? (I'm 31!)


----------



## lizzy19

Nice location


----------



## sajs

One of heaven's most dangerous weapons


----------



## alienjunkie

they've made this far in life congrats


----------



## sajs

Upon her strong faith, she will be abducted one day by aliens and taken to Agartha.


----------



## MamaDoe

Men from Latin America are typically hot and certainly my type /drool


----------



## sajs

I am nobody's type, lol, but that was sweet.

Love their accent, its hot. They also have good tobacco and tea and the cradle for great musicians/bands.


----------



## MamaDoe

sajs said:


> I am nobody's type, lol, but that was sweet.


R u sure? :grin2:


----------



## sajs

MamaDoe said:


> R u sure? :grin2:


Mmm yes, practically sure, with certain evidence showing otherwise I will gladly think different, although I admit it will be a little struggle to change my mind.

and if your question was about if it was sweet, yes.


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy, keeps me laughing.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You're a strong and bootylicious big booty puerto rican goddess who can accomplish anything it wants in life.


----------



## sajs

he seems to be playing his self-hypnosis tapes, I like hypnosis.


----------



## meepie

He's funny and comedic


----------



## Kevin001

Somebody I've admired on here since I joined. Awesome person.


----------



## sajs

has a low bar for laughing it seems, that's good, he probably laughs a lot.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

He's a good person, deep down inside :grin2:



MichaelSmith said:


> You are 21? (I'm 31!)


oh gee thanks for the compliment my friend


----------



## meepie

Has the ability to recognize the good in people ... deep down. 

But really, he's a cool guy who posts in positive places on the forum with good humor.


----------



## smeeble

I'm not the best words but you're a pretty cool and positive guy! :wink2:


----------



## rockyraccoon

Her mood is angelic! She must be happy; good for her!


----------



## Going Sane

you have a cool profile pic, it looks like they are having a blast


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy. Makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## meepie

He can react calmly in the most stormiest situations.


----------



## Kevin001

Can I? Lol. 

She is smart, empathetic, and cool.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself

Looked into your posting history quickly and you came off as quite positive


----------



## Crisigv

You have a positive username


----------



## Going Sane

you have awesome signature quotes and seem like a kool person. 
idk why it says "worthless garbage" on your thing :L


----------



## AFoundLady

a very crazily awesome individual with crazily good posts.


----------



## The Linux Guy

SaltnSweet said:


> a very crazily awesome individual with crazily good posts.


Changed her user name to something more positive.


----------



## srschirm

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Changed her user name to something more positive.


One of the friendliest people on here, someone you can always depend on to give a kind word.


----------



## Kevin001

Great friendly guy. Sucks that he doesn't post that often.


----------



## The Punisher

Friendly guy who supports everyone.


----------



## rockyraccoon

You have good taste in movies. Plus I like your username.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Been here longer then I have. How was this place back in 2010?


----------



## The Punisher

You seem like a chill guy to talk to.


----------



## MillaAlexia

The Punisher said:


> You seem like a chill guy to talk to.


I was so happy when I got your message  you are really kind and a nice person!


----------



## Kevin001

Cool chick who just joined and is already standing out.......in a good way .


----------



## The Punisher

Kevin is an aweosome guy!he's one of the best here in SAS


MillaAlexia said:


> I was so happy when I got your message  you are really kind and a nice person!


Aww thanks!


----------



## Going Sane

Punisher is a kool dude, he is one of the elite members around here especially on just for fun section


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's awesome to go crazy. I think.


----------



## Kevin001

He has a cool username.


----------



## Dark Jewel

He's kind


----------



## rockyraccoon

She has great taste in movies and books!


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't spoken to you that often but you seem like a cool guy.


----------



## AFoundLady

nice, kind, humble, all round good person.


----------



## Going Sane

funny/ smart person. Banned person as well.


----------



## AFoundLady

hilarious/intelligent person. Banned person as well. @Going crazy


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Cool username


----------



## meepie

I watched his video in the post a video thread, and he seems like a really cool and fun guy to be around.


----------



## Overdrive

She always have a good answer.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is in Overdrive


----------



## Fun Spirit

Still hanging on despite his "Beyond Hope' poem


----------



## The Linux Guy

Doesn't loose hope.


----------



## millenniumman75

Someone who is genuinely a good person, and like the rest of us, just has frustration when overcoming the stupid self-deposed disorder.


----------



## flyingMint

Such Millennium So Man


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> Someone who is genuinely a good person, and like the rest of us, just has frustration when overcoming the stupid self-deposed disorder.


He's like my best man on SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> He's like my best man on SAS.


 Same here 



flyingMint said:


> Such Millennium So Man


 So true :lol

A young dude getting his feet wet in the ocean of life.....he's learning to swim, folks!


----------



## Crisigv

You're always trying to make people feel good. That makes you a good person.


----------



## Kevin001

A very brave and strong person.


----------



## Going Sane

he's kool


----------



## LostinReverie

You're a beautiful tiger


----------



## Kevin001

You're a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Your Avatar mesmerizes me. :nerd:


----------



## Fun Spirit

You're cool to talk with: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Your cute to talk too.


----------



## Fun Spirit

A intellegent young man with deep thinking


----------



## The Linux Guy

Intelligent, cute, caring, kind, puts up with a lot.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Oh no
You put up with a lot
You went through a lot but you still standing
And still here on this site despite not finding someone to talk to
At the same time your feeling of loneliness and failed attempts to find a friend didn't make you bitter or harden your heart

Most people become real ugly and give in


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has a cute avatar.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Doesn't seem ashame to have a username with the word "Learning Disability" in it


----------



## Kevin001

Very entertaining poster. Cool chick.


----------



## MTCC27

Seems like a really nice dude.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Must be good in Basketball and people got his back


----------



## The Linux Guy

Always answers her PMs


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hey LiveWa: D : D : D
Sorry about my faces
You know I overdo them; D

Has God with him: D


----------



## Going Sane

very kool person, helps give people from illinois a good name :b


----------



## AFoundLady

nice person, obsessed with banning people. also banned permanently. so yea.


----------



## The Linux Guy

A SaltnSweet Queen.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Finally has an avatar
I'm happy for you: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has a crazy looking cartoon cat as an avatar.


----------



## Fun Spirit

His name is TC
Top Cat 
Old school American cartoon show

Has a lot of posts


----------



## Kevin001

Very entertaining poster.


----------



## AFoundLady

Great person and a good friend


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Has a nice avatar :b and despite being here since Feb 2013, it would appear that you are still (somewhat at least, as I don't know you) going strong and managing to keep it going. You might have gotten sick of posting here if it didn't help somewhat, if that wasn't the case, right?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Makes Gothic Cupcakes.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Is skillful in splitting wood: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is willing to watch long videos just to let you know that the video is over her head.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I see that as a bad compliment.
I feel bad for not understanding something you had shared with me: (

Shares personal videos with me: )


----------



## The Linux Guy

Black As Day said:


> I see that as a bad compliment.
> I feel bad for not understanding something you had shared with me: (
> 
> Shares personal videos with me: )


I feel bad that I made you feel bad. I didn't mean too. Also I meant the compliment to be positive. I'm saying you are willing to try something that is hard. That's a good quality in my opinion.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Its cool {Its Ok}
No worries LiveWa: )
Thank You for the compliment 

Is really understanding: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a good cat person.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Has no problem telling me he sent a VM or a PM: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has no problem being original.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Doesn't seem like he Live with a learning disability


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool profile picture


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is located in his Mind.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's got a damn cool looking sword


----------



## The Linux Guy

Still has Aol Instant Messenger.


----------



## rj2060

You do helpful things for yourself and others, like making posts in this thread.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Your dog is talented


----------



## The Linux Guy

Joined in Jan 2016


----------



## Fun Spirit

Been here longer than me: D


----------



## The Linux Guy

Smiles a lot.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Doesn't push his beliefs on others: )


----------



## The Linux Guy

Complimented someone on this thread yesterday.


----------



## Fun Spirit

That someone was you: )

Takes the time to talk with me


----------



## The Linux Guy

Seems to be a positive poster.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gives out lots of nice compliments


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has 350 posts and counting.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has made over 1,800 posts and more to come soon!


----------



## The Library of Emma

Has an awesome userpicture


----------



## 2Milk

Cool username.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's searching his location


----------



## rockyraccoon

He likes Halo, gotta love that.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hes been here for 5 years


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a cool person.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Is a awesome person


----------



## flyingMint

Seems like a great person. Interesting username.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a perfessional at flopping


----------



## The Linux Guy

A very fast poster.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has 19 pages worth of QUOTEs *audition claps*


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has an interesting username


----------



## Fun Spirit

Bothers no one: )


----------



## The Linux Guy

The only true SAS female friend.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Seem like he stood up for me: )
Then again I'm not sure^^''


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Joined March of 2014 *audition claps more*


----------



## Kevin001

One of the youngest members here but seems wise beyond his years.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

A cool, easy-going kinda guy who can make me laugh with his posts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a awesome signature


----------



## StephCurry

He likes Halo


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has over 2,700 posts


----------



## The Linux Guy

Now has 384 posts.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Has a cool avatar


----------



## StephCurry

She's friendly.


----------



## Going Sane

he has swag and is banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

In the belly of the beast


----------



## Andre

Likes a fun video game.


----------



## StephCurry

Very polite, friendly guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gives out nice compliments


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has 393 posts!


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Always nice to see someone I recognise.


----------



## rockyraccoon

The guy likes metal; good taste in music.


----------



## The Linux Guy

has only 2 blog entries and has 3,067 posts.


----------



## The Library of Emma

is observant


----------



## Kevin001

Cool girl who is humorous at times .


----------



## Karsten

Cool guy who is humorous at times.


----------



## StephCurry

Cool guy who is humorous at times.


----------



## AFoundLady

Cool and confusing guy who is humorous and sweet at times


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is Sweet


----------



## The Linux Guy

He tries really hard to do what is right.


----------



## Kevin001

He is always nice to me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Very observant.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

A top 5 sweet-talker and banner


----------



## desartamiu

Good taste in music


----------



## Kevin001

Cool young guy with a lot of swag.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Got a dope profile picture


----------



## The Linux Guy

Nice Guy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Likes to be nice


----------



## The Linux Guy

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Likes to be nice


I try but I'm not perfect and I still have social issues regardless.

I think your a great guy. Cool Cortana quotes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I try but I'm not perfect and I still have social issues regardless.
> 
> I think your a great guy. Cool Cortana quotes.


Thank you sir, I find a great person as well  Glad to see your cheerful


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Thank you sir, I find a great person as well  Glad to see your cheerful


I imagine your kind of a younger me. So your cool.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Thank you sir, I find a great person as well  Glad to see your cheerful


In your mind is a good location.  It means you think a lot.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> In your mind is a good location.  It means you think a lot.


Knows what to say for a compliment 

@Demon Soul reminds me of a older version of me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Knows what to say for a compliment
> 
> @Demon Soul reminds me of a older version of me.


Yea, I am passing down the legacy to you! You have to do what your older bro never managed to do! *drums*

Lick your elbow!

Just, kidding, go pro in Halo 

Of course Master Chief broke up with Cortana

"I will not allow you to leave THIS PLANET!" - Cortana

Such a controlling *****.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Person seems cool; really like you sig.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Demon Soul said:


> I imagine your kind of a younger me. So your cool.





Demon Soul said:


> Yea, I am passing down the legacy to you! You have to do what your older bro never managed to do! *drums*
> 
> Lick your elbow!
> 
> Just, kidding, go pro in Halo


No I couldn't do it  well at least he lets me pro in Halo 

Has a good soul and no Demon inside


----------



## The Linux Guy

Sees the good in people.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Knows when to reply


----------



## Kevin001

Cool kid with a nice avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Also has a cool Avatar


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Reminds me of a character from Avatar...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lives on East Coast


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

is very young.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Joined recently


----------



## The Linux Guy

Posted in this thread on 07-01-2016


----------



## The Library of Emma

Has been here over 3 years.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has been here since March.

@The Library of Emma

Actually I first joined in 2011, left in early 2012, and returned in 2013.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

is a well spoken individual.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lives on the East Coast.


----------



## Crisigv

Is very nice to me, and others


----------



## ShatteredGlass

despite what she thinks -- pretty!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Cool kid. Very mature for his age.


----------



## rockyraccoon

He has interesting posts and is real active on the forum. Over 25,000 posts since Jan 2015-that's impressive!


----------



## Cashel

You're my favorite Beatles song.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

is very friendly.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Her mood is fine; she must be doing good!


----------



## AFoundLady

She seems nice and friendly.

EDIT: "He seems nice and friendly..sorry xD"


----------



## Karsten

Although wildly confused about the poster above her's gender, I know her heart is in the right place. Also, sweet if you can ignore the salty bits.


----------



## meepie

is cool because he's from new yawk


----------



## Greys0n

positive thinking


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

@meepie

makes me want to watch that Disney Flick about the talking cute pig.

;3


----------



## rockyraccoon

I pretty sure you are thinking of the movie Babe.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Ah yes. !


----------



## Kevin001

She is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Karsten

Friendly guy with a beautiful, lush, olive skin tone. Easy to look past his fetish for puppets once you've gotten to know him.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol. 

Nice guy with a great voice. He should maybe be an actor.


----------



## okgoodbye

Very kind and helpful. Has a cool name.


----------



## Jesuszilla

awesome avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is in a Mellow mood.


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy


----------



## lizzy19

Seems really nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sajs

We had a good time together.


----------



## StephCurry

Very funny guy has a lot of amusing posts on here.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Makes beautiful children.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Nice with compliments


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Seems very mysterious.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's feeling cool


----------



## JustSmileZee

Your taste in music and books is phenomenal.


----------



## The Linux Guy

survives new york city.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Is tired, I love sleeping


----------



## The Linux Guy

we share a common interest in sleeping :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Doesn't smoke  you will live!


----------



## noydb

Nice, intelligent and young enough to do whatever he wants in the future (God, I envy you haha)


----------



## Protozoan

#teamwiggum


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm running out of ideas for compliments. :cry

@Protozoan
Is alive and tired.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You've done good with your complements good sir  please step forward into the "Next Stage".


----------



## Kevin001

Cool young guy that is way better off than I was at his age.


----------



## The Punisher

Nice guy,stood up for me once.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's The Punisher, he will punish all! That! Give him Cole....yeah


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

He wears some nice shades.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a nice avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy

The guy I compliment the most.


----------



## StephCurry

He's a nice guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's also a nice guy


----------



## The Linux Guy

Nice guys are the best.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This man, knows what to say


----------



## StephCurry

A kid with his head on straight.


----------



## The Linux Guy

The man every SA woman wants.


----------



## StephCurry

He's very kind.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Knows how to have fun in the ban thread.


----------



## StephCurry

Very polite.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Observant.


----------



## Kevin001

He seems to try very hard in everything he does so that is respectable.


----------



## srschirm

Kevin is a very positive voice on a forum in need of it!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Dude looks like a nice person in his avatar


----------



## EmyMax

Dude seems like a very creative person


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's seems relaxed  which is good.


----------



## Kevin001

Very interesting......I'm starting to notice him more.


----------



## EmyMax

Seems like a very nice person.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He feels inspired  whatever inspired you friend, I wish you luck with!


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Sweeet as apple pie.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome avatar you got going on


----------



## EmyMax

Halfhardtim3s said:


> He feels inspired  whatever inspired you friend, I wish you luck with!


Thanks, man. 
I actually got inspired by some classical music I was hearing, this morning, while I was driving my auntie to the beach. 
You know. That kind of music that once you hear it, it brings you to a different dimension. 0

What else to say about this nice buddy?
He seems a very good friend. :wink2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

EmyMax said:


> Thanks, man.
> I actually got inspired by some classical music I was hearing, this morning, while I was driving my auntie to the beach.
> You know. That kind of music that once you hear it, it brings you to a different dimension. 0
> 
> What else to say about this nice buddy?
> He seems a very good friend. :wink2:


He's let classic music inspire him. 

Music plays with you  it inspires you with what you're hearing.

Music can put you in other places  your mind travels with what it hears.


----------



## EmyMax

Halfhardtim3s said:


> He's let classic music inspire him.
> 
> Music plays with you  it inspires you with what you're hearing.
> 
> Music can put you in other places  your mind travels with what it hears.


Indeed 
If it wasn't for music, I wouldn't had made it through some rough times of my life. And I probably wouldn't had the same level of inspiration, motivation and creativity that I have now.

He's a very charming and intelligent person.......would love to hangout with him, on here, sometimes. :wink2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

EmyMax said:


> Indeed
> If it wasn't for music, I wouldn't had made it through some rough times of my life. And I probably wouldn't had the same level of inspiration, motivation and creativity that I have now.
> 
> He's a very charming and intelligent person.......would love to hangout with him, on here, sometimes. :wink2:


He sounds like a very nice person and someone with creativity  hope the novel goes well my friend.

And would love to chat too  just send me a PM anytime.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Halfhardtim3s said:


> He sounds like a very nice person and someone with creativity  hope the novel goes well my friend.
> 
> And would love to chat too  just send me a PM anytime.


Very talented photographer


----------



## blue2

Seem's most excellent ..so far so good


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

idoughnutknow said:


> Very talented photographer


I'm glad you like the photos  and thank you

He has a sweet looking puppy in his avatar  and also seems like a nice person


----------



## Kevin001

Great positive guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Kevin001 said:


> Great positive guy.


Learning to be positive again  thank you

He seems very helpful here on SAS


----------



## rockyraccoon

You've been here since 2016 and you got 807 posts. That's awesome!


----------



## Kevin001

Swell guy to me. Likes to work out and likes Fight Club.....got to admire a fellow Fight Club fan.


----------



## harrison

Kevin - what can I say. I think we all just want to either marry you or adopt you.


----------



## Kevin001

Don - what can I say. You're like the father I wish I had.


----------



## harrison

Kevin001 said:


> Don - what can I say. You're like the father I wish I had.


 Thanks Kevin.


----------



## srschirm

don said:


> Thanks Kevin.


Don is a very entertaining and interesting fellow. Very fun to talk to!


----------



## rockyraccoon

He has good taste in music and seems to be really friendly.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a awesome avatar  and seems like a very nice guy


----------



## Kevin001

Great kid with a ton of potential.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has a new avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He seems innocent  which is very good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Always has nice compliments.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He got over 2,000 replies  and always seems to be in a good mood


----------



## Mokenowitz

Very polite person.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a weird but cool avatar....nice.


----------



## jxoxo

Always helpful

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is fairly new to these forums.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ How is that a compliment? Lol. 

He is pretty friendly......nice quality to have.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Pretty much always a nice, friendly person. At least to my knowledge. : p


----------



## The Linux Guy

been here since 2012


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy


----------



## Kevin001

Great poster...wish she would post more.


----------



## rockyraccoon

He loves to post and contributes a lot to the forum.


----------



## daDaniel

Good taste in tv shows (Mr.Robot)


----------



## Kevin001

Likes Mr. Robot....cool in my book.


----------



## Red October

Cute avatar, puffins are great <3


----------



## rockyraccoon

Wicked user name, love that movie.


----------



## BlueUpQuark

You like reading, and reading is pretty nice. You also seem pretty chill.


----------



## Kevin001

Smart kid.


----------



## Karsten

Receptive to my ****ed up humor. Must only mean he is decent guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Receptive to my ****ed up humor. Must only mean he is decent guy. :laugh:


----------



## 629753

Smokes Weed Everyday


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is in an Angelic mood. Sorry I don't know how to compliment.


----------



## Kevin001

Always gives me nice compliments...thanks. Friendly guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hes good at helping everybody out


----------



## The Library of Emma

He's very thoughtful, and has been making a lot of creative threads here.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has amazing drawings and is a very nice person


----------



## Kevin001

He is a good friend to the user above him.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Is a frequent poster and encourager.


----------



## Kevin001

Friendly entertaining guy


----------



## farfegnugen

his personality shines through online and likely future LSU head football coach.


----------



## darlieq

Good taste in movies.


----------



## lizzy19

Interesting sig


----------



## Pongowaffle

I always like the name Lizzy. Its simple yet sophisticated.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Kevin001

Friendly guy and has a nice avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's feeling daring and has many posts


----------



## humblelulu

You like games, so i think you're cool, and your profile picture is awesome.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She lives in the UK and also likes games


----------



## Kevin001

Has good taste in music.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You have over a 1,000 friends  impressive.


----------



## darlieq

You can draw.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You have a cool username and live in England which sounds like a nice place


----------



## springbreeze1

You are the best at playing "Arrest the person above you" game.

(Note to next person: please compliment me on winning the most boring person in the world contest.)


----------



## Karsten

You're the most bor - wait, you can't tell me what to do.

You seem like a nice person. It's hard to say anything negative about a guy who likes the Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You live in New Hawk  and are always feeling Breezy it seems


----------



## BobbyJean

Beautiful avatar and a likeable human being for someone who is a gamer, scared in the shadows with many secrets..


----------



## Overdrive

She's looks cool


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@BobbyJean Thank you  you seem like a nice person and i love the avatar. 
@Overdrive you have a cool username


----------



## BobbyJean

@Overdrive, thank you. You're avatar is very interesting. (I happen to like black and white photos with just a spalsh of color)
@The Condition of Keegan, you're welcome and.. thank you, I think I resemble that remrk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She likes black and white photos


----------



## BobbyJean

The Condition of Keegan said:


> She likes black and white photos


Likes photography


----------



## ljubo

Cool avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@BobbyJean she seems to like to Anime I'm guessing from her avatar 

He's from Sweden


----------



## BobbyJean

ljubo said:


> Cool avatar.


thank you, nice beard


----------



## springbreeze1

non-conformist, coolly ignore stagnant game rules like a champ


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His puppy avatar is cool


----------



## BobbyJean

Lol.. erasing again.. growl grumble grr... you're good at that.


----------



## Kevin001

Overall nice human being.


----------



## BobbyJean

Says "hi" to new people even though he doesn't have to. I can see why people like him.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Is very nice to people


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Cutie Patootie.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a very cool username  love it


----------



## Kevin001

Always has awesome avatars.


----------



## srschirm

Kevin is a super-poster who is always friendly!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hes been here for 10 years now.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a cool profile page.


----------



## rockyraccoon

He likes to respond to all areas of the forum, and is very nice.


----------



## Overdrive

He's a sensitive person with a good heart


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Is an awesome musician


----------



## Dreaming1111

A funny animal video. That's what usually makes me laugh


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome avatar and is somewhere in dreamland


----------



## Kevin001

Has a very cool avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's finally found love  congrats.


----------



## The Starry night

Has a nice smile


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's feeling very cheerful  and seems like a very nice person.


----------



## Kevin001

He is a good friendly guy, has a bright future in front of him.


----------



## zomb

You're more beautiful than you will ever know.


----------



## The Library of Emma

@Kevin001

Has an avatar with a lovely *bowtie*

@zomb

Has great reflexes and posted before i could


----------



## Kevin001

She dresses cute.


----------



## Mc Borg

He has a positive attitude.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@Kevin001 He's feeling in love...well, he's felt that for awhile, which is good.
@Mc Borg seems like a very nice guy


----------



## The Library of Emma

@The Condition of Keegan

A really sweet guy, and always comes with a great avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@The Library of Emma good humor and is amazing at drawing pictures


----------



## Overdrive

He has a good taste in video games


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a very cool username and his avatar looks awesome, look hos it looks.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Love your avatars.


----------



## meepie

Contributes to the forum with good posts


----------



## Paul

^ One of the most genuinely unselfish and well-intentioned people I've ever known.


----------



## Kevin001

Has good blogs.


----------



## butterskenny

Really loving your colorful avatar and signature.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Seems like a very nice guy


----------



## meepie

Has a unique username that is memorable



Paul said:


> ^ One of the most genuinely unselfish and well-intentioned people I've ever known.


Thanks, that's a really nice compliment.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite posters of all-time.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

meepie said:


> Has a unique username that is memorable/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the nice complement
> @Kevin001 your avatar is cool.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Always has cool avatars and loves his games.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A very nice person, he's also got a very memorable username.


----------



## missyambii

^ Sure is creative with his nickname. I like the alliteration of the letter "r" in his name which makes it fun to say a loud  He seems like a cool and thoughtful individual.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She seems like a very nice female, gives out nice compliments, and has a cool username.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Is always very nice and helpful.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a very beautiful avatar, a very nice person, and is a good friend.


----------



## butterskenny

^ Always thinking of others and is very kind.



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Seems like a very nice guy


I really needed that today. Thank you so much.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

butterskenny said:


> ^ Always thinking of others and is very kind.
> 
> I really needed that today. Thank you so much.


Your welcome and seems to have a great adittude.


----------



## Kevin001

He is very mature for his age.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Seems very nice to everyone on here.


----------



## butterskenny

Very honest and perceptive.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Your location reminds me of the song Dust In The Wind by Kansas:


----------



## blue53669

has a super rockin avatar pic \m/ \m/ and a very interesting blog


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome avatar  and seems nice as well


----------



## rockyraccoon

Cool guy and loves to give out compliments.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome username and always gives out such nice compliments.


----------



## butterskenny

Location always reminds me of "In the Shadows" by The Rasmus ^_^



rockyraccoon said:


> Your location reminds me of the song Dust In The Wind by Kansas:


Haha! I actually love that song. Not the first time someone has told me that before. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

Magician are awesome


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love his username.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a cute avatar, lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a colorful avatar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Already said but his avatar is so cute


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome avatar. Like the colors.


----------



## Karsten

@geraltofrivia Seems like a friendly and intelligent person. Definitely more awake than sleeping.

@*Above* poster whom I can't mention for some reason,

Friendly guy who seems to like complimenting people - or perhaps likes receiving compliments :b


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Seems like a cool guy and i like giving people complements.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Seems like a nice person ^_^ makes it worse when you see "crappy" under their mood


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome username and seems like a very good friend. It sucks you feel sad.


----------



## twistix

Cool & friendly fellow. I imagine you wear very fashionable socks ;]


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Love your avatar, it makes me laugh and I think it's really cool.  Also seems like a nice person themselves.


----------



## Blue Dino

Surely is a master chef in the kitchen.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Shes a fan of dinosuars.  And also has a cool signature.


----------



## Kevin001

Always compliments people here....nice guy.


----------



## Riff Raff

I think the person above me is awesome!!


----------



## Kevin001

New guy who is very nice to people.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

You're quite alright Kevin.


----------



## butterskenny

Really creative guy. I love your artwork.


----------



## sandromeda

seems very nice and interesting


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Virgo

Great friend, and stronger than he knows.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool chick, I enjoy her posts.


----------



## ljubo

very kind and has a sexy voice.


----------



## Kevin001

Gives good compliments, lol.


----------



## sandromeda

Friendly guy all around :yes


----------



## slickyabra

No fear of farting.

Also very eccentric in a good way and very friendly and engaging.


----------



## sandromeda

Very flattering complimenter and nice dude who deserves the best


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Feeling very cheerful and is a very nice person.


----------



## Kevin001

Good guy who deserves good friends.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Seems like a friendly guy.


----------



## twitchy666

*Compliments*

are all a lie

most humans a programmed to dish 'em out
to people they hate and are really ugly

schoolteachers all told me how good I was

family did

smiling, laughing, glee are brutal mockery
taking no time to realise the clear, plain truth
but maybe not til you get really old

all normal 20s, 30s life we get evangelised 
friends were false pretence, however long they last

enough loneliness spells out the duration of loss


----------



## meepie

Writes interesting posts have an enigmatic poetic vibe to them


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm friendly, pretty, smart, and just cool overall.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Friendly person who often gives compliments and likes to help people out on the forum.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A very nice person he is.


----------



## Herzeleid

I bet you're a wonderful human being


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Thanks.  I bet you're fun to talk to and you seem very nice.


----------



## Kevin001

One of the most positive posters on the forum.


----------



## novalax

Radiates good will and wants nothing more than to see others find happiness


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool avatar and has been on the site for 3 years.


----------



## meepie

Clearly is a cultured video game player


----------



## Kevin001

Is a good house elf.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cute avatar.


----------



## knightofdespair

Reminds me of Jenova the great destroyer from the skies!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Youre avatar looks like something out of Dark Souls.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a cute avatar, lol.


----------



## Ghossts

Selfless person who tries to help anyone no matter what their issues/concerns are


----------



## Rick72

acknowledges people for their good deeds


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Likes to point out the nice things in people.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who always compliments others.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hes always willing to help out others.


----------



## ljubo

he is a male.


----------



## srschirm

Is Scandinavian


----------



## Kevin001

Great guy ever since he joined.


----------



## SplendidBob

Damn pleasant chap


----------



## Ominous Indeed

is splendid


----------



## Owlbear

Has a great barber, otherwise why would he have such a splendid bob?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a great username.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Has written: "Downloading...5%...34%...68%...87%...download failed." Sounds cool to me.


----------



## twistix

Observant, diligent, & polite :]


----------



## Kevin001

Cool fun loving chick


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a very good person.


----------



## Wolfology

From the looks of his profile, he's a gamer - just like me. I like that. His location description is pretty funny, too.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He has a cool name, is a fan of some pretty cool games, and seems like a very nice person.


----------



## twistix

Very friendly & enthusiastic. Looks good in a top hat.


----------



## EBecca

seems like a nice person. And has a cool avatar!


----------



## Kevin001

Also has a cool avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's always willing to help out people.


----------



## GChopsticks

Has a cool splatter look for the avatar


----------



## Overdrive

He/she loves to travel to some new places, seens an open minded person.


----------



## twistix

I sense you're the thoughtful, creative type


----------



## Wolfology

I sense you're fun-loving and empathetic, and judging from your profile, intelligent, too. I also like your profile animation.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm seems like a guy that is improving with his SA issues. Also has nice hair.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You like giving components.


----------



## srschirm

I like this cat's username.


----------



## BeautyStale

I think this user's taste in books is quite interesting!


----------



## Going Sane

i think this user is a good man, i can relate to the paranoia, probably comes with some awareness. Welcome, i see you just joined also


----------



## meepie

I would say he is an intelligent person even if we have different views on things. *shoots back* >


----------



## Going Sane

I would say she is a wise OG, keeping it real in the sas realms since 2010
*dies*
Long Live Meepie !


----------



## Kevin001

He is my future brother in law so he has to be a good lad.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Post the best pictures in a certain thread 18+ I used to frequent


----------



## Kevin001

Jesuszilla said:


> Post the best pictures in a certain thread 18+ I used to frequent


Not anymore, lol.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kevin001 said:


> Not anymore, lol.


Were you going to be banned or something? lol


----------



## Kevin001

Jesuszilla said:


> Were you going to be banned or something? lol


Nah just didn't sit well with my gf so I had to stop. But yeah I think I posted enough gifs to last a while in there, lol.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kevin001 said:


> Nah just didn't sit well with my gf so I had to stop. But yeah I think I posted enough gifs to last a while in there, lol.


Mistake #1 was having your gf know you post that on SAS haha I kid, that is understandable


----------



## Kevin001

Jesuszilla said:


> Mistake #1 was having your gf know you post that on SAS haha I kid, that is understandable


She has access to the 18+ section so. Its cool though, lol.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kevin001 said:


> She has access to the 18+ section so. Its cool though, lol.


Didn't realize she was also *on* SAS lol well you continue to be a good bf then hehe


----------



## Kevin001

Jesuszilla said:


> Didn't realize she was also *on* SAS lol well you continue to be a good bf then hehe


Yeah she is and ok. :laugh:


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah she is and ok. :laugh:


well I'm happy for your relationship


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool username.


----------



## farfegnugen

a good sense of humor and probably would kick my butt in just about every video game


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a funny avatar.  He's also very polite.


----------



## Kevin001

Great guy who cares a lot about others.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's very caring and has the most post.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Must be a Halo fan


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool avatar that reminds me of Bloodborne


----------



## The Linux Guy

I miss this thread but I'm not on this site very much... I feel like I don't know anyone here anymore.


----------



## paperMacheMonkey

Compliments to the person above me, the space underneath your bed is a lovely place to hide, although I am getting cramp in my leg.


----------



## BeautyStale

You are a new user with a pleasantly quirky name, so you probably have a good sense of imagination!


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could compliment people. The best I can do for you is say, you are younger than me.


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I wish I could compliment people. The best I can do for you is say, you are younger than me.


An honest guy. I'm glad to call him a friend on here!


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> An honest guy. I'm glad to call him a friend on here!


Thank you for the compliment. He's really kind.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He has a cool username.


----------



## Virgo

Has a kind and sensitive heart, and he loves animals!! Huge plus!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's a very nice person and loves animals too!  She's also got a good sense of humor. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy

Sent his message from RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Satou

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Sent his message from RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Glad to know they are a proud disciple of their Lord. :high5


----------



## Kevin001

Also a proud disciple of the Lord I assume.


----------



## sandromeda

Very nice guy that I see on here a lot and seems to be very popular and well liked by everyone


----------



## Virgo

Her avatar is kawaii af and she seems like a very kawaii/cute person


----------



## Ai

@Atheism is kind, thoughtful, and articulate. I always enjoy hearing from her, whether around the forum or via the occasional pm/vm.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a wonderful avatar.


----------



## Virgo

@Ai Thank you! And Ai is very intelligent, great at drawing from what I've seen, and an objectively amazing, incredible singer.

And @The Condition of Keegan can photoshop funny/cute things! I also really enjoy his book cover designs.  Don't worry man I won't run out of compliments for you :3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@Atheism always sweet and loves baby animals. She's also pretty damn cool.  She also looks nice in glasses. Also I won't run out of complements for you either.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool kid who is always nice to everyone....wise beyond his years.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a very nice person.


----------



## masterof

Umm..well, I don't really know anybody well enough here to make a compliment like others above did..but the user above me has a cool avatar and a profile picture.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His username reminds me of a funny video I watched. Master of Evolution. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## sandromeda

Very sweet guy that I see on here a lot that I really think deserves happiness :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Entertaining poster that I like seeing around.


----------



## momentsunset

Seems like a genuinely nice person
(before anyone attempts to compliment me on my looks, that's not me in my icon lol)


----------



## Omni-slash

Apparently she's dead but I wouldn't mind trying some CPR on her.

(Who cares)


----------



## momentsunset

Is pretty smooth, and also from Asgard? Attractive points


----------



## Omni-slash

A Valkyrie I wouldn't mind dying in battle to meet. You'd have to be to know of Asgard.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a cool username. Reminds me of an artist.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## christianbabe410

I love the cute little bunny picture, and your compassion for others by wishing others happiness


----------



## Kevin001

She's a christian so she is cool in my book.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He has a colorful avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a big heart.


----------



## Going Sane

has pretty cool/gay profile pic 8)


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lmao....I just wanted some color bro. 

He's a ladies man.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His signature is colorful.


----------



## Kevin001

His heart is colorful. Great guy who is always positive.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His username is cool, he's always willing to help others out, and tries his best doing it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Limmy

you're a pretty cool guy, I like your taste in movies and video games


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a cool dude, he's got a big grin as his avatar,  and he's got that colorful signature going on too.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden

I don't know about you.. but you have a cool avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You seem like a kind person, you are a fan of Skyrim which is awesome, and I love the avatar.


----------



## novalax

Evidently has great taste in video games


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's from a nice state, has a cool username, and I'm sure his taste in games are also quite amazing.


----------



## Going Sane

loves complementing others and getting compliments, tht is pretty positive, way a go man !


----------



## novalax

seems to see through the two party paradigm. A mark of the intelligent.


----------



## Kevin001

Very smart and classy guy.


----------



## SwtSurrender

What a babe. Uhmm I mean, I admire that you have studied psychology and I want to be just like you and more.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She has a nice username. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Whenever I see him around the forum, despite this being a social anxiety forum, he always seems positive and nice .


----------



## Xenacat

Has a cool name and seems to be a positive person. I like the "smiles".......


----------



## Kevin001

Cool older chick that I would befriend in a heartbeat if I lived closer lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Always seems to get on with everyone and seems pretty cool .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a awesome username.


----------



## Virgo

Great new avatar    I helped him pick hehehehehe well I mean he found it though

Always found his avatar quotes funny, not sure where they are from, but I like them, never said anything until now.

Is doing a great job, just being strong and getting through obstacles, keep going


----------



## estse

is really positive, optimistic, and supportive from what I've seen of her posts. Those things go a longish way toward something greatish(/possible greatness), unless she stops to catch her breath.

Also, great username; nice user title; awesome join date; super awesome location; great gender; nice age; moderately increasing post count; is from Venus(?); an artist it would seem, the world being her oyster.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@Atheism She's always willing to help out, she's a very nice person, her glasses fit her well, and her post are enjoyable to read. 
@estse he seems like a nice guy, he has a cool avatar, and has a interesting username.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy that is always dishing out nice compliments.


----------



## Strago

I don't smoke, but I find his avatar pleasantly hypnotic to watch. He seems to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Xenacat

I hope that is you in the pic because I like you have no shirt on, we need more eye candy. Also you look very what's the word- melancholy. I would like to make you smile.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I like her username cause it has the word "cat" in it and I like cats. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Itari

First of all you are a gamer and I appreciate having a gamer in this community. You also like cats, so you are a great guy overall. I don't know much more about you, but that's enough for me to say that I think very positive of you already.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a nice person.  It sounds like your a gamer too so that's awesome. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

His username sounds like the title of an interesting fiction novel. ;-]


----------



## Vip3r

Username makes me think of rob zombie and ice cream, two of my favorite things


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His avatar reminds me of Jesus from the Walking Dead and his username is cool. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## 837506

clever signature, cool avatar, and you're a Spartan...my kind of bro.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He likes Spartans, he's inspired which is awesome, and he seems to like dogs. 

I'm afraid of them but I still find them cute.


----------



## eeyoredragon

His location made me laugh. 

p.s. I'm afraid of dogs, too (even small dogs). I usually keep my distance.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She seems like a nice person.


----------



## Sliusarek

Likes cats. Females with cats are golden. ;-)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His post is 123 as in 1.2.3. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Signature is an interesting excerpt.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She seems like a very nice person.  And is a zombie with ice cream, nice. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

His avatar reminds me of a character from a early '00s Japanese horror film that I love, but have forgotten the name. ~_~


----------



## 837506

East Coast represent, Dragonball rep, Bulma rep, AND zombies n' ice cream? I lived in the east coast for a few years and loved it. I grew up watching Dragonball and Bulma was always this little boy's fantasy girl. And zombies and ice cream were what friends and I grew up on at arcades and 'playdates' haha. LONG LIVE Bulma and the east side!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's inspired which is great.


----------



## farfegnugen

Comes up with some original topics and has a good point of view.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has avatar is funny.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Each time I read his head title I instantly think of the scene in 300 when Leonidas
veins pop out of his neck as he yells

"THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAA."

and he pushes the invader into that black hole.

Then I succumb to a slight giggle fit. 

;3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Her avatar looks pretty cool, she's always giving out compliments.


----------



## meepie

Has a creative location, and really cool avatar.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Has an adorable avatar. ^-^


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She likes to give out compliments.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Always seems to be giving out compliments himself, and I like that. Nice guy


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Has one of the coolest names on here. ;-p


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's from the east coast.  Also, nice avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool guy that always post in here lol.


----------



## Xenacat

Kevin001 said:


> Cool guy that always post in here lol.


Wouldn't be SAS without Kevin.


----------



## meepie

Pretty lady with a big heart


----------



## Kevin001

^^ One of the nicest people on here....one of my all time favs.

@Xenacat Right back at you.


----------



## Xenacat

meepie said:


> Pretty lady with a big heart


Meepie I thought you were gone! Nice to see U. Fellow Texan helping people with SA!


----------



## ZombieIcecream

She seems like an intelligent and wise woman. I enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I like the things she posts.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon

Really cool guy; he wrote on my wall a few times when I was ill


----------



## novalax

His username references one of my favorite Beatles songs


----------



## ZombieIcecream

He has a nice vocabulary and is very insightful. :]


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

@rockyraccoon he is a nice person.  I also like his username.

She must like ice cream since it's in her name.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## I Beethoven

I like the avatar of the person above since I love hoodies


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Apparently has decent taste in music and from the U.K ? I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## I Beethoven

Has great taste in music and is a beautiful person


----------



## Karsten

Has an interesting signature.


----------



## rockyraccoon

He has excellent taste in music and movies.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He likes listening to music. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A generous guy. :3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Her avatar sorta reminds me of the main character from the game Nier. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

He's a cool dude. :]


sidenote : hm, never heard of that game. I was inspired by a cheesy japanese film about a neurotic female superhero fighting off little nasty perverted monsters. (no, the main character didn't have cats shooting out of her eyes >.>) when I was editing my photo for my avatar. :3


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a new cool looking avatar, looks like she drew it herself?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Nope, haha. 

Portrait by one of my favorite illustrators : "lolle."

His avatar reminds me of a character from street fighter.


----------



## farfegnugen

has a yummy username


----------



## ZombieIcecream

avatar looks like a creature in headlights.


----------



## rockyraccoon

She has a lot of hobbies and interests and that's a good thing; she seems very enchanting.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

has more posts than me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She likes memes

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Cool positive guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He has a penguin avatar and it looks pretty cool.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

He's uses Tapatalk *highfives*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She also uses Tapatalk *high fives*

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

Being Keegan is a good condition.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who seems to get along with everyone.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He has 37,000 posts now.


----------



## alienjunkie

you sure do know how to compliment someone


----------



## Kevin001

Cool energetic young girl....always keeps me laughing. :laugh:


----------



## TryingMara

Very supportive.


----------



## Kevin001

Awesome woman that has a lot going for her.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Amazing person that makes everyones day better.


----------



## Ai

Probably one of the kindest and most supportive people I've met, digitally or otherwise.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Probably one of the kindest and most supportive people I've never met, digitally or otherwise.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A woman who has a voice, personality that is so sweet it brings kind people to tears. 

Also wears the most amazing dresses.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A compassionate and helpful guy.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Clearly has good musical taste if she is still listening to the Smashing Pumpkins in the year 2355.


----------



## rockyraccoon

He has really cool musical interests and I love the Simpson's avatar. Also I like the username: I think we all want to alleviate our suffering, kind of speaks for a lot of us on here.


----------



## Kevin001

Fight Club fan so you know he has to be cool af .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's always nice to everybody.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

He's always nice to everybody. :3


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Alleviate Suffering said:


> Clearly has good musical taste if she is still listening to the Smashing Pumpkins in the year 2355.


LMAO.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Has the cutest laugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Is the kindest, most amazing SAS member.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A man who is kinder, more amazing than me.


----------



## Karsten

is the second kindest, most amazing SAS member


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A man who is one of the best comedians on SAS and a great person.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Really kind person who contributes a lot to people who post in the what's bothering you thread. All around kind person.


----------



## roxslide

Really sweet and chill guy! Great taste in music and has always been really nice and supportive to me. :heart


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

An amazing sweet woman with a kind heart.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who tries to help everyone.


----------



## Karsten

As much as I harass him with strange voices, I think he's an okay guy. Except for the time he stomped out a gecko. I hope you don't use Geico, you sick *******.

Jk. Ily, Kevin. XOXO.


----------



## twistix

Creative & stylish ... and a little bit cheeky


----------



## Kevin001

Very sweet gal


----------



## twistix

Very friendly guy :]


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A very nice and sweet person.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Very nice avatar.  Also likes zombies. She's also nice to everyone.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Has gone to the future to take a picture of a humanoid mech and its pilot. Also enjoys nature landscapes. Likes domestic tigers. Most likely well hung.


----------



## Barakiel

Being destined to rule over all of England must be a pretty cool position to be in.


----------



## estse

A cordial guy who is also a John Zorn aficionado. If I ever finally go to the Stone maybe I'll see him there.


----------



## Missyblueeyes

Well the person above me seems to be in a state of perpetual happiness with all that giggling going on. From the photo, it looks like the person is one smart cookie with all that protection.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a great smile .


----------



## hickool

Writes a decent blog and has a fab gremlin avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Writes good and seems nice. Is also a fan of John Wick. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Has a condition of coming across as being too nice :b

Haha but seriously though, it's always nice seeing your posts when I come in this thread  glad to have you with us on this site


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Thanks @Gothic Cupcakes  it means a lot to me. His signature is awesome and he always seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Young guy who is very helpful to others.


----------



## EmyMax

Nice person....very easy going and that also has a nice blog, too.
He definitely is charming.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has a cool signature.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He shops smartly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Is one cool cat. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

He's a very kind person.


----------



## funnynihilist

Has nice hair


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Is a funny nihilist. hehe. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Very funny.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> Very funny.


Why thank you!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why thank you!


Most welcomez.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who is always so positive to others .


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

A person who isn't as bad as some people I've met.


----------



## Kevin001

A pretty blunt person, never scared to speak her mind.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's helpful on SAS. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

Is very nice to everyone, is helpful and thoughtful.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Is a very nice, kind woman.


----------



## waterfairy

Is a very sweet person. Attitude is very refreshing.


----------



## Mc Borg

Is a good banner. Was one of my favorites until they stopped banning. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Is an awesome guy . I like him, he's a cool guy he's funny :banana:high5

Speaking of ban thread, we are all awaiting your next ban sir xD


----------



## waterfairy

@Mc Borg His commitment to banning is unreal. Also has a cool user name.

P.S.: Banned for always peer pressuring me to ban again


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's got a cool username and she's a fan of video games. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## thetown

seems like a helpful person and has a cool avatar


----------



## rockyraccoon

Great taste in music and movies, and a really cool username.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Getting that whole classic rock feeling about you, and that's cool . Seem like you'd be a top notch guy to chat with. Also has a cool location :b


----------



## Kevin001

Has one of the best usernames around and is a good guy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Words cannot describe how amazing of a person he is.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His avatar is super colorful and tries to make everyone feel better.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice kid that is pretty mature for his age.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His username is memorable. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## sad1231234

Has a good taste in video games haha


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a very nice guy.  Also loves video games. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## lizzy19

Has a nice avatar


----------



## Kevin001

Has improved a lot over the years.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A nice, kind person.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Is a helpful individual and has one of the best avatar's known on Earth :b


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

My impression is that this person is super nice, creative, unusual and therefore cool


This thread's going to die now


----------



## Kevin001

Haha she is funny and smart......love her posts.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Ok, I wasn't going to leave a second post cause that would definitely make this thread die but I have no choice because Kevin001 is so nice, kind and friendly to everyone here! He's very empathetic person. It probably comes from his Christian belief and he wants to be a better person every day and makes conscious efforts. These things can't be done without conscious efforts and most of us don't even try to do that often. (I hope that doesn't sound too dry for a compiment. If so then I apologise because it's the way I usually communicate, this 
constant reasoning stuff. But I really mean it. If you read Winnie-The-Pooh book as a child then you know Eeyore character. Yup, that's a satire on people like me)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A lovely person that reminds me of the greatest generation.


----------



## Vip3r

A kind encouraging person who takes time to help others.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

An awesome man with words so kind. :blush


----------



## tehuti88

Always seems to be there to encourage me even when no one else is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Intelligent and articulate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I'm going to compliment the two women above, great, intelligent, kind women they are.


----------



## Kevin001

Always is so helpful around here even when he is feeling down himself.


----------



## harrison

Obviously a very nice young man - and I think he must be needing a new gf pretty soon.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His username is simple and memorable. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Going Sane

his username is complex but unique


----------



## fluorish

His my sexy boy


----------



## Kevin001

She is dating a good looking lad


----------



## waterfairy

Is a pretty nice guy considering....


----------



## Kevin001

She is a future nurse enough said.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Is a strong person who has endured a lot, but is still trying to find a purpose after all.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Looked good in 2007 (Kurt Cobain style)


----------



## Kevin001

Awesome user who is growing on me. :grin2:


----------



## waterfairy

Seems to like nurses which is awesome


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Has a cool username, a cool avatar and location


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who always shows up unexpectedly, lmao.


----------



## fluorish

Seems cool, with a cute gremlin as a photo? ..


----------



## Going Sane

she's great, very charming and supportive, even to a crazy guy like me


----------



## forever in flux

You haven't gone completely crazy yet


----------



## rockyraccoon

He has great taste in music and movies.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a nice guy. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy

He's a gamer. Gamers are awesome


----------



## Dissipated

She's an awesome nurse.Would break my leg intentionally to get a sponge bath.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Has a cool avatar, I keep staring at it :b


----------



## Going Sane

Has a kool signature i keep staring at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kevin001

Ladies man, wish he would teach me his ways.


----------



## EBecca

has nice ears


----------



## Kevin001

Lol

She always so nice to me, sweet girl .


----------



## EBecca

is a nice, friendly gremlin who is scared of me


----------



## Kevin001

Nice entertaining girl that I enjoy talking with.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has some nice entertaining post. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awesome person.


----------



## Kevin001

He's like the nicest guy here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

One of the nicest and most encouraging persons on here.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a very colorful avatar.  And is really nice. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has good taste in video games. Wonders if they have STEAM.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

From what I've seen of his posts around the forum, seems like a nice guy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Has good taste in video games. Wonders if they have STEAM.


Unfortunately, I don't have a powerful enough PC to play games on their. But I have a Xbox One.  If you have that? Also, he's a nice guy and funny.  
@Gothic Cupcakes he's also a very nice guy and his username is very cool to me. Very memorable. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Great guy who is nice to everyone, wish he would post more .


----------



## orchardstreet

Kevin001 said:


> Great guy who is nice to everyone, wish he would post more .


You have very good conversational skills.
You also seem laid back, someone who enjoys the little things in life.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gives out very nice compliments.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ljubo

Smart as heck.


----------



## Kevin001

Always keeps me laughing.


----------



## Entrensik

very funny profile pic and equally funny posts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's fun to play video games with and a very nice person. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Entrensik

very smart guy with a promising future &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a great person.  Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Wise beyond his years.


----------



## f1ora

wonderful friend to talk to


----------



## Kevin001

Great girl who has come a long way.


----------



## Karsten

:kiss: Is far more handsome than his avatar. :kiss:


----------



## Kevin001

He is tall, funny, and has an adam apple to die for....so dreamy. :laugh:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a very nice person and gives out nice compliments.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Just a good overall guy...always kind to people.


----------



## SparklingWater

Always kind, always. I've never seen you give anything but encouragement, love and advice to pple. That's a rare quality and I hope you always keep it.


----------



## Kevin001

Very strong woman has been through a lot but doesn't quit.


----------



## waterfairy

Is good at flirting :haha


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lovely person.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kind person to everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Very bold guy .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's extremely kind to everyone and replies to everyone's threads.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Is a good racer.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice funny guy .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kind to everyone.


----------



## waterfairy

A cool gamer who seems like a really nice guy


----------



## Hollo

Great avatar! Has the most unique type combination of ghost types. Good taste


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@waterfairy

Thanks, sweetheart. :wink


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

His racing skills are out of this world. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## sad1231234

Great person who likes to help people


----------



## Kevin001

Nice kid . Can't believe he is only 17. I don't even think I had a computer let alone knew I had SA at his age.


----------



## EBecca

is a good son


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Is a good person.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who shows compassion for others.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Nice guy who shows compassion for others.


Likewise.


----------



## The Library of Emma

he's _cute_ :O


----------



## rockyraccoon

The man likes heavy metal, that's a good thing. I also like his signature: very direct and says a lot.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Oops! She and her darkness got in there before me. And she's cute to


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

She and Her Darkness said:


> he's _cute_ :O


:crying: :kiss: 0


----------



## Crisigv

Very sweet and caring.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Very sweet and caring.


Thank you very much. That means a lot coming from you. :kiss:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's very nice and loves Forza games. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Is the next John-117!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Haha thanks  he is the next Luke Skywalker  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

Has a nice photo album in his profile.


----------



## Laurelles

You quoted Shel Silverstein and that's awesome!


----------



## fluorish

Nice magenta colour


----------



## Going Sane

awesome lady :kiss:


----------



## waterfairy

Love the avatar. It cracks me up


----------



## Laurelles

Top tier profile pic


----------



## waterfairy

Is that you in your profile? If so, you're cute


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Very friendly and sweet woman.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

You have an exquisite musical taste.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Very nice avatar, very detailed.


----------



## waterfairy

Very sweet person


----------



## Mc Borg

Ditto. =P

See what I did there? heh.


----------



## Kevin001

Great role model


----------



## waterfairy

@Mc Borg :lol

Very helpful to everyone


----------



## Laurelles

You seem very friendly


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Seems friendly.


----------



## Ramintafromlt

i love that you are politically incorect 3


----------



## waterfairy

I love that you appreciate political incorrectness.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I love that you love that she appreciates political incorrectness. :wink


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has some nice glasses. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Going Sane

has a nice helmet


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy has come a long way .


----------



## waterfairy

Is a Christian in a time when there aren't many anymore


----------



## CompassionSoup19

A nice person with a nice name ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has an awesome username!


----------



## CompassionSoup19

Thanks, and you have an awesome profile picture and a great personality as well! (and sorry to water I meant to put a smiley instead of a question mark)


----------



## Amaal

You are drunk with compassion soup and you sound nice due to that


----------



## fluorish

Totes fab tree pic!!


----------



## PocketoAlice

Has good taste c:


----------



## Laurelles

You're very pretty


----------



## Going Sane

something tells me youre a man of peace


----------



## Ms kim

You have a .... innocent smile...which means you are a...caring person??


----------



## Ms kim

Ms kim said:


> You have a .... innocent smile...which means you are a...caring person??


Too late but it was meant for @Laurelles
But whoever happens to be above: I think you're caring too


----------



## Kevin001

Is a fellow christian .


----------



## Laurelles

I have a lot of nostalgia for Mogwai (both the creature and the band)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

If that's you in your profile pic, you look like somebody that is easy to get along with


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Extremely nice person.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawk Shady

Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## EBecca

I don't know her, but my psychic abilities tell me she's a cool person


----------



## Kevin001

Is a good mom .


----------



## EBecca

is a great son that I'm proud of :squeeze


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Must know some time warping stuff which is cool because her son is older than her


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Appreciates wacky humor.


----------



## regimes

very kind person.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Cool gal even though we disagree on some political topics, haha. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Friendly guy who is always nice .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Kevin001

Same to you, man.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Goes through his own rough patch but always makes time to cheer people up in threads


----------



## Laurelles

You listen to Lord Huron which is cool


----------



## Going Sane

you love to give and take compliments, that's positive


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has an awesome avatar.


----------



## TryingMara

Kind and supportive.


----------



## Kevin001

Very nice woman with a bright future .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's very nice to everybody. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## srschirm

Has a funny and all-too-familiar location.


----------



## Kevin001

Legend on here .


----------



## missamr

Overall a seemingly really nice guy who makes you feel really welcome on this site


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kind-hearted.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a nice username.


----------



## NickNock

Goes out of his way to compliment others


----------



## Laurelles

Knows his Norse mythology


----------



## Kevin001

Newer user but seems pretty friendly .


----------



## Crisigv

Smart, caring and a good looking guy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kind, highly intelligent, classy woman.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Always tries to cheer up people  You are appreciated!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has really cool taste in avatars. That is all I got. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

Know's how to rock the house.
Got a nice leather jacket too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Gives good compliments.


----------



## waterfairy

Confident in posting pics of himself  I wish I was.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Very sweet lady.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Very sweet person. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Real nice guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Very confident guy.


----------



## waterfairy

Very suave lol


----------



## Kevin001

Cute and innocent like me


----------



## missamr

Cute and has a sexy voice lol


----------



## waterfairy

Good at flirting :blush

Oops I meant the for Kevin lol Very pretty


----------



## Kevin001

@waterfairy










@missamr Very friendly and classy woman.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> @waterfairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @missamr Very friendly and classy woman.


Banned because file not found! Oh wait. Wrong thread >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Has awesome taste in gifs. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy who is good with computers.


----------



## srschirm

It takes a legend to know one.  :sas


----------



## Kevin001

Haha still one of the nicest guys I know .


----------



## Laurelles

Very friendly, genuine dude


----------



## tehuti88

Very kind and sensible.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Is among the wisest and most caring members on this forum


----------



## Kevin001

Her voice makes me melt. :laugh:


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I think you have a gift for encouragement.


----------



## Kevin001

He's strong in his faith .


----------



## Mc Borg

He's a very thoughtful person.


----------



## Kevin001

Good "painter" even though he never finished Billy ugh.


----------



## Mc Borg

He is very patient.  

haha


----------



## waterfairy

Awesome graffiti artist


----------



## Laurelles

Really cool and open with an awesome avatar


----------



## cinto

Witty, smart, descriptive


----------



## Kevin001

Cool chick


----------



## cinto

Patient, nice, good person.

Lolol hard not to laugh at what i just said.


----------



## Laurelles

Pretty and has a bomb *** hat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

Has some of the best avatars on the forum, and should really try track 4 :b


----------



## Kevin001

Entertaining guy
@cinto why you laughing girl  lol


----------



## cinto

I just felt kinda soft saying that lol

Adorable avatar


----------



## NeckbeardedWarrior

I like your hat, it makes me think of bananas.


----------



## waterfairy

Love the username


----------



## Karsten

Has sexy earlobes.


----------



## Kevin001

Always makes me laugh


----------



## EBecca

has cute serial killer eyes


----------



## Kevin001

The best mom money can buy .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A very nice person. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV

Very cool. I've seen you around and you seem so sweet and adorable.  And you play halo, that's pretty darn cool.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Aw thank you.  That means a lot to me. She likes playing Halo too, she's very kind and sweet as well.  I also like her username. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV

^__^ haha I think my username is super pretentious. Like I actually think I'm some pompous princess. Laugh out loud


----------



## Kevin001

Great girl who I'm glad to see back on the forum.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

@Kevin001 you are genuinely a very nice individual. I really admire that you are outspoken about your own faith while at at the same time you are very respectful to those that have different beliefs. You are a true Christian if there ever was one. Don't ever change


----------



## Kevin001

Aww thanks means a lot! Yeah I have my beliefs but not going to shove it down anyone's throat. If a non believer decides to believe great if not then oh well their decision. I would never judge or belittle anyone.....not my nature. 

Anyways your a nice creative person, especially for someone who hasn't been here long.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A great man.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Very thoughtful and kind person. He always has a positive outlook.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a good taste in movies.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

A very positive guy and a right payer of compliments


----------



## cinto

Before I opened this, I knew he/she was complimenting Kevin 

A mystical person with a nice username.


----------



## Kevin001

She a good girl but you know she bad though .


----------



## Going Sane

he's a Christian warrior, need more like him in the face of evil we are facing


----------



## Memories of Silence

Has a nice avatar.


----------



## Kevin001

Might be the nicest person ever....wayyyy too nice lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Is nicer than me and is always very helpful to everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Takes awesome pics.


----------



## Going Sane

very generous man, loves to give compliments


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's got a cute monkey in his avatar. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

Is very sweet, kind and caring.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She's very sweet, caring, loves animals, and a great person.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Wise beyond his years.


----------



## Going Sane

slim guy, loves to run marathons


----------



## Kevin001

You got the wrong person lol. Funny guy .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a great person. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurelles

Name reminds me of the legendary Kevin Keegan


----------



## Kevin001

Newer member but entertaining guy.


----------



## 888401

Kind, caring, and compassionate person.


----------



## blue2

Nice hat and beard.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Never seem him on the board but he has a really cool signature.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Has a awesome username. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon

Gotta like a guy who is obsessed with HALO!


----------



## EBecca

is a kind and friendly person who also has a great music taste


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She seems like a very nice person. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ She is a nice person lol. 

He's a great guy, who is way more mature at his age than I ever was.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awesome person that deals to furballs in one bound.  :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Awesome dude who is nice to everyone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awesome person that makes the sun come up everyday and flowers bloom.


----------



## Sylrose

A great person who helps out everyone on here ^^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A great person who makes lovely compliments.


----------



## EBecca

cares about other people a lot


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

An extremely lovely woman.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool person that is nice to everyone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A man who's suddenly starts to sing a lovely -


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :lol

Funny guy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

He's a nice person.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Good guy all the time


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Great at playing a piano.


----------



## Kandice

I appreciate his kindness.
I like his sense of style.
I like the way his hair glows under the sun rays.
I like the way his shirt stick to his chest on a rainy day.
I like the way he makes jokes.
I like the way he walks with his hands in his pockets and his shoulders gliding under his chin.
I like the way he smiles and laughs even when he's clueless and doesn't know how to react, he smiles to fill a void.
I like the shape of his hands and the design making up the palm of his hands.
I like the sound his feet makes when he walks across the patio.
I like the way he brushes his hair softly like how the wind kisses his tresses.
I like the way his hands stay perfectly still when he is thinking about what to type next.
I like the way he sits quietly, staying glued to his own world until he is invited to someone else's world


Of course this list is complete bull**** cuz I have no idea who this guy is, but i'm pretty sure he's a great guy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Their poem of niceness is so amazing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A man with an awesome haircut, kind post's.


----------



## Kevin001

Cute avatar


----------



## solalone

I admire you for your strength and resilience


----------



## Kevin001

New person but is nice.


----------



## Sus y

Look at that cute furry person, those soft gremlin ears and such innocent big eyes.


----------



## Kevin001

She's good at affection lol


----------



## cinto

He's a legend


----------



## Kevin001

Has a nice avatar.


----------



## greentea33

Nice guy with a cute avatar.


----------



## subarashikonosekai

you seem to be very nice and notice small details!


----------



## Kevin001

That avatar tho


----------



## Fun Spirit

I like your profile picture: )


----------



## Kevin001

She's a devoted Christian


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He is very kind.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The number one cat on SAS!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

An amazing person.


----------



## Sus y

Good at giving advice in the frustration thread (I think that's the name of it).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nice eyes.


----------



## Paul

Nice antennae.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Is an amazing person.


----------



## f1ora

is a cute cat


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Is a lovely woman.


----------



## lackofflife

is nice to everyone


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Is a good man.


----------



## Kevin001

Great guy that loves cats lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

Friendly to everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice girl


----------



## Fun Spirit

Making something happen for himself despite his SA.


----------



## Kevin001

Gentle soul


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He loves people forever, as loves souls as well as humans.


----------



## Crisigv

Is always caring about everyone's well being. Nicest person on the forum.


----------



## The Linux Guy

This has been the nicest woman to me on this site.


----------



## Kevin001

Woah I thought you were gone lol. Nice older member here


----------



## The Linux Guy

I am gone. Sorta. I got lonely. One of the nicer guys on this site.


----------



## cinto

I like Kevin, he's peaceful. And the person above him seems nice, Crisigv is cool.


----------



## Kevin001

She a head bussa


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Person above is just amazing. 

@LiveWaLearningDisability

A person that builds cool stuff and is very knowledgeable. 

@*Crisigv*

A lovely woman.  

@*cinto*

Another lovely person.


----------



## Sus y

Cute kitten.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cute person.


----------



## Were

Nicest guy here.


----------



## twistix

Stylish & artistic


----------



## Kevin001

Is a good gardener


----------



## Fun Spirit

Has many friends.


----------



## Kevin001

Knows God's word


----------



## EarthDominator

Very friendly and helpful towards others.


----------



## Kevin001

Newer member but seems like a nice guy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The man of the house and doing a good job.


----------



## EarthDominator

Cute profile picture.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awesome signature about a book isolated on a shelf.


----------



## Kevin001

Real nice guy who people can turn to for support.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Has many friends.


----------



## nonhuman

She has a beautiful avatar picture.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He has the courage of a lion.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a young spirit


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He is a very happy man.


----------



## Kevin001

Cute avatar


----------



## Ai

One of the most patient and welcoming members on this site.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite posters so relatable.


----------



## EarthDominator

Is very helpful towards other people.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy, hope he sees his worth.


----------



## goldenratio

Has a post count that may take me 500 trillion years to reach. (ok, I'm joking -- but it's a compliment nonetheless)


----------



## mcpon14

Has an awesome post count.


----------



## Kevin001

Just joined but seems like a friendly person.


----------



## mcpon14

Is hot (attractive).


----------



## Kevin001

Is a blogger


----------



## Anjanonymous

A nice guy who is willing to help others


----------



## mcpon14

Is a supermodel, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Laughs a lot


----------



## mcpon14

Doesn't laugh enough, apparently, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

He or she gave me a laugh or two.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I like his profile pic: )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A lovely person.


----------



## NovaBubble

Is super positive, caring, and benevolent from what I've seen.


----------



## blue2

Nice purple and blue hair


----------



## Sus y

Cute avatar


----------



## Sylrose

Very bright person lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sweet girl


----------



## humanbehaviour

Kevin001 said:


> Sweet girl


It's nice that you're open to girls Kevin. That smile says you're most likely like a hawk in a lookout for the one.  Good luck with that. You are also young, you can be on a lookout for at least 5 more years before you got to the point of any worry at all about that part of your life.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like a friendly person lol.


----------



## Setebos

You have a very warm personality. That's why various people deeply love your presence, whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## Kevin001

She might be a Mr. Robot fan...yay!


----------



## funnynihilist

Nice penguin....err...I mean puffin


----------



## farfegnugen

seems like a decent, witty fellow


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

When contemplating what to choose for their avatar, they made a wise choice and went with something that is not only awesome, but something that also may make you question your life and wonder... "why didn't I choose that for my avatar?". Unfortunately you may never know that answer, unless you spend your whole life wondering why (and how) such matters could have took place rather than just happening naturally without questioning it :b.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awesome person.


----------



## Kevin001

Has good taste in music.


----------



## MrQuiet76

has an awesome avatar... for some reason, I've always liked puffins since I was a little kid


----------



## Kevin001

Has a good taste in animals lol.


----------



## AmberLarson

a person with warm eyes


----------



## Kevin001

Listens to good music


----------



## EarthDominator

Nice and kind person.


----------



## Sus y

A nice human .


----------



## EarthDominator

Caring and warm-hearted person.


----------



## Kevin001

Mature for his age.


----------



## EarthDominator

Always around to help other people.


----------



## Kevin001

Very friendly


----------



## NovaBubble

You seem very positive and uplifting from what I've seen in your posts.


----------



## Chris S W

You seem like a nice person and have a lovely face. You also have an aesthetically pleasing avatar and signature.


----------



## Kevin001

Has nice eyes .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He is second, but women see him as first.


----------



## Kevin001

He's hilarious

:haha


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He is rubbing the carpet the wrong way.  :eek :grin2:


----------



## Eternal Solitude

@ANX1, you're a very kind and sensitive soul. Whenever I'm feeling down on my luck I found encouragement in your words of comfort. I should have thanked you then, but my anxiety sometimes gets a hold of me.... even in the anonymity of a forum.

Thank you ANX1. You rock! 8)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Eternal Solitude

You're welcome. 

Thank you for your kind words. 

Going to make me :blush now ya hear, you lovely person you are.


----------



## Sus y

A kind gone  cat.


----------



## EarthDominator

Very friendly and has good advice for others.


----------



## Kevin001

Is a gamer


----------



## 917554

Considerate of others. Getting replies on posts boosts some people


----------



## Kevin001

Nice avatar lol


----------



## 917554

Thank you. Yours is nice too. I like poultry


----------



## Kevin001

She's a believer .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He believes that he is awesome and he is right.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy that is very funny


----------



## Sus y

Likes to compliment people.


----------



## Kevin001

Has a youthful spirit


----------



## Lohikaarme

A very empathetic and understanding person


----------



## Kevin001

She's a nerd


----------



## loneranger

Must be a handsome man.


----------



## Kevin001

Funny guy


----------



## farfegnugen

picks peoples' spirits up


----------



## fwmeditation

has a sense of humor


----------



## Kevin001

Has a cool username


----------



## Memories of Silence

Is a nice person.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Amazing person.

50 post limit per day needs to change though (joking with her). :b


----------



## Suchness

Is a universal kind of guy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Is a universal mate where everyone knows his name.


----------



## Kevin001

Gives good compliments.


----------



## 3stacks

Probably my favourite Christian after Jesus (I did mean that btw I hope it didn't come off too jokey lol)


----------



## Memories of Silence

Returned to SAS after probably being gone for a few years.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Contribute to SAS frequently

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

Believer in Christ


----------



## 3stacks

Top lad


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Best cho cho on the line.


----------



## 3stacks

Best chode I've ever seen


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Best smoker stack I have ever seen. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Good guy .


----------



## karenw

A Bible Basher 😉


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Best Be Delicious, Be You I have ever seen.


----------



## Bellamars47

I love your avatar!! its super cute!!


----------



## Fun Spirit

Lovely username: )

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lovely person.


----------



## theusedblueandyellow

I like your username. The smurfs are fun to watch.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Funny, lovely person that makes people laugh, be happy.


----------



## funnynihilist

Would probably buy me an Auntie Anne pretzel if I needed one, maybe not, but probably...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

One of the best comedians on SAS and a good guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Interesting username


----------



## Fun Spirit

Great is his Faith in the Lord.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Dude....I really like that avatar.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A modern day Spartan.

What say you Spartan!


----------



## Kevin001

Nice guy .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Nicer than me type of guy. :yes


----------



## Fun Spirit

I can't never understand why sometimes you feel so low at times and yet you are always helping people. You are very compassionate.:squeeze

*Sent from Homer Simpson's Beer Bottle using Tapatalk*


----------



## soylatte

great username!


----------



## Fun Spirit

:boogie Cute avatar :boogie


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lovely, kind, funny person.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Always helps everyone feel better and is a nice person.


----------



## SpartanSaber

Nice and kind person.


----------



## 0589471

has the coolest username


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Everything.


----------



## andy1984

classy man


----------



## The Linux Guy

One of the strangest avatars I've ever seen. Yep that's a compliment. :lol


----------



## Velorrei

You are very articulate and your posts are well-written.


----------



## SpartanSaber

Has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Velorrei

SpartanSaber has a cute avatar and cool username.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice name


----------



## JustSmileZee

Has a username to rival James Bond’s


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Nice facial hair. Wish my job would allow me to have a beard or mustache


----------



## andy1984

chrisinmd said:


> Nice facial hair. Wish my job would allow me to have a beard or mustache


i actually thought you were a woman. a beautiful woman though. its completely flipped in my mind now, i think you're a very manly man (though beardless). and your desires are opposing your corporate overlords so i guess you're a big communist. anyway compliment: you're a very manly communist beard/mustache wanter!


----------



## D'avjo

What can I say about Andy ? We all know he is a solid guy, 1984 was a good year.


----------



## andy1984

User47 said:


> He's fresh to death.


number 47! which comes before 48, 49, and all those other numbers. and user46? even user1? never even heard of them. user47 is #1! also first post was a compliment. so complimentary.


----------



## D'avjo

in the year that the Aids virus was identified, Andy's birth provided some welcome good news.


----------



## Fun Spirit

You can do it. {Whatever you are currently struggling with or whatever you plan to do}

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaGuy48

You have some hobbies I enjoy listed as your likes. Photography, Snowboarding, Hiking, Books, Learning Stuff etc


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ I don't know you but I do like learning stuff and books but if you say so :teeth :teeth
Snowboarding sound cool. I like Shaun White;D


Nice dog


----------



## donistired

You have a very sweet and positive presence on this site.


----------



## movingbee

donistired said:


> You have a very sweet and positive presence on this site.


 @donistired you are a blessing! 0


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ Has a nice username.


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe

You're a likable person who is really involved and engaged. You always know just the right thing to say and I guarantee you've brightened someone's day.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't know you but I hope one day you will not be judge.  

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## VIncymon

Fun Spirit said:


> I don't know you but I hope one day you will not be judge.
> 
> Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


You are awesome. You got a great username and I am sure your personality is as fun as your name suggests.


----------



## srschirm

VIncymon said:


> You are awesome. You got a great username and I am sure your personality is as fun as your name suggests.


Seems to be a well-balanced, interesting individual!


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

^ Just from looking at your profile, I can tell that you're intelligent.


----------



## srschirm

Has a picture of the beach on her profile, which is home to me. Must be intelligent herself, as she loves books.


----------



## Starcut83

Looking at your picture I get a cool and down to earth Ed Sheeran vibe. I can see your intelligent and maybe that spills over into a form of creativity?


----------



## VIncymon

Starcut83 said:


> Looking at your picture I get a cool and down to earth Ed Sheeran vibe. I can see your intelligent and maybe that spills over into a form of creativity?


I appreciate the artistic taste of your icon. Really good line work. I can tell you have a good eye for art.


----------

